#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-02
<m477> czy da sie jakos z poziomu konsoli zalogowac np na foum jakies?
<firemark> m477: why not
<firemark> m477: lynx
<m477> tzn?
<m477> firemark: a np jest cos takiego zeby przegladac forum w formie folderow i posty np to pliki tekstowe?
<firemark> m477: lol, nie
<firemark> m477: to nie jest forum : p
<m477> ?
<m477> firemark: chodzi mi czy istnieja jakies biblioteki programistyczne zeby z poziomu konsoli  zalogowac sie na forum
<firemark> m477: takie zwykłe forum przez www?
<m477> no np nasza klasa
<m477> cokolwiek
<m477> firemark: ogarniasz?
<firemark> m477: to nie ma
<firemark> m477: jedynie przeglądarka terminalowa
<firemark> m477: jak lynx
<m477> to ze przegladarka terminalowa jest to wiem
<firemark> m477: myślałem że chodzi ci o listy dyskusyjne
<m477> nie nie
<firemark> m477: to nie ma, bo takie forum jest dla ludzi a nie dla nerdów :P
<Benek> Witam, jak sprawdzic wolne miejsce na partycji?
<jacekowski> df
<foreste> XD
<m477> df -h najlepiej
<gjm> Bry
<Zblakany> a witaj ;-P
<Zblakany> spać nie możesz? :-D
<foreste> :P
<foreste> ja zaraz ide spaac :P
<foreste> bd potem ;p
<Wizard> cześć
<lisu> sześć
<Wizard> w robocie?
<lisu> skad, ale pewnie sie pojawie na chwile
<Wizard> ah, no tak
<Wizard> ja dzisiaj pewnie sam będę siedział :P
<lisu> sam w robocie ... hehe nie ma to jak sie troche poopierdala*
<Wizard> wiesz co, właśnie mam parę takich pierdół do zrobienia dzisiaj
<Wizard> i nikt mi nie będzie przeszkadzał
<Wizard> na spokojnie sobie to naklepę
<Wizard> a szkoda mi było urlop brać
<Wizard> flagę tylko powiesiłem na balkonie ;P
<Wizard> święto się święci
<lisu> w zasadzie masz racje, ale ja i tak nie ruszę jak ludzi nie ma, wiec tylko zobacze co sie dzieje
<lisu> przenosił będe wszystkie pliki z kont userów na serwer... a mają to tak rozpiepszone po komputerze, ze bez usera nic nie zrobie.
<Wizard> :)
<lisu> doinstalowałem sobie kde, zostać na gdm, czy kdm instalowac?
<Wizard> nie wiem
<Wizard> doinstalowałem sobie kubuntu-desktop i ustawiłem kdm
<Wizard> to była właśnie jedna z tych pierdół ;)
<lisu> ciul, gdm zostało
<Wizard> co za różnica?
<lisu> zawsze mozna reconfigure
<lisu> Wizard: wlasnie nie widze roznicy, wiec pytam
<lisu> kopete ma irca w sobie?
<lisu> juz dawno nie korzystałem, wiec pytam.
<TheNumb> http://mk.milek.wrzuta.pl/audio/8e05Z9yMpi5/fasolki_-_szczotka_pasta
<mati75> http:/bash.org.pl/671864/
<Wizard> podany adres nie został znaleziony
<gjm> ale był. usunęły pałki
<TheNumb> Wizard: slashe
<TheNumb> ?
<TheNumb> ;f
<Wizard> :S
<gjm> TheNumb: co slashe?
<gjm> nie ma i tyle
<gtriderxc> uruchamianie program‎ów spod unity to jakis koszmar. odpalenie kazdego programu to niewyobrazalny wysilek ktory boli
<gjm> [*]
<Wizard> bastetmilo: ty pisałaś recenzję ubuntu na jakilinux?
<TheNumb> Wizard: tak jakby.
<TheNumb> bastetmilo: fajnie masz, działa Ci Unity...
<mati75> TheNumb: tobie nie działa?
<TheNumb> mati75: nie.
<mati75> TheNumb: u mnie na intelu gma 900 działa
<TheNumb> mati75: a u mnie na geforce 7400 go nie działa.
<mati75> 7600 mam to później zobacze
<TheNumb> mati75: działa, ale są błędy, czyli nie działa.
<TheNumb> mati75: Logiczne c'nie?
<TheNumb> mati75: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ov7pGtys7H8
<cih997> cześć, spotkał się ktoś z Was z problemem gdzie kręcąc kółkiem myszki do góry przewijanie działa do góry ale co jakiś czas skacze na dół i na odwrót? dokładnie coś takiego https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/xserver-xorg-input-evdev/+bug/374776 Niezwykle denerwująca rzecz :/ Ubuntu 11.04, gnome-shell.
<Kwpolska> cih997: gnome-shell ssie, wywal
<gjm> Kwpolska++;
<cih997> Kwpolska: gnome-shell rządzi, nie wywalę :)
<Kwpolska> cih997: a potem sprobuj na gnome2.  z inna myszka.
<Kwpolska> cih997: jesteś pierwszą osobą na moich polskich kanałąch która mówi coś pozytryengo o gowno-shell.
<gjm> Kwpolska: żeby nie to KDE to byś miał u mnie w ch*j tych iteracji
<Trolololo> znacie kanal gdzie mozna trololololowac?
<cih997> Kwpolska: przyzwyczaiłem się gui, najgorzej po pijaku, troche się w głowie lubi zakręcić ;)
<gjm> widać że świerzak
<Kwpolska> Trolololo: #trollownia?
<gjm> Trolololo: pewnie
<Trolololo> g
<Kwpolska> umm, on juz siedzi na trollowni
<Trolololo> gjm: kakij?
<gjm> Trolololo: #trollownia !
<cih997> Kwpolska: wracając do tematu głównego - kojarzysz jakieś rozwiązania problemu z mychą?
<Kwpolska> cih997: wywealic gnome-shell, wywalic ubuntu 11.04, sprobowac z inna myszka.
<cih997> Kwpolska: na dobrą sprawę to drugi mój problem z gnome-shell. W sumie pierwszy jak się okazało był związany z driverem nvidia. Szczerze to nie mam czasu na wywalanie shella i 11.04. Potrzebuję innego rozwiązania. Widziałem jakieś konfigi xorg.conf ale to takie że raz działają a raz nie :/
<Kwpolska> cih997: powiedzialem: gnome-shell ssie jeszce bardziej niz kde 4.0 ssalo
<Kwpolska> tu (i praktycznie wszędzie indziej) supportu do gnome-shell nie dostaniesz.
<cih997> Kwpolska: nie miałem przyjemności / wątpliwej przyjemności z kde 4.0
<TheNumb> cih997: /j #gnome
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: tutejsze #gnome ssie
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: #gnome to tylko na gimpnecie
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: ogólnie, to gnome już ssie. Zeszmaciło się totalnie.
<TheNumb> Tylko toolkit pozostał w miarę dobry.
<gjm> tzn. gnoje3
<TheNumb> Nic więcej.
<cih997> ok, na gedit3 się wkurzyłem jak zmienili api i trzeba było swoje ulubione pluginy przepisywać. Ale to chyba nie przez gnome-shell.
<Kwpolska> cih997: to wina gnome3
<Kwpolska> gnjome3 nie powinno wcale istniec
<Kwpolska> podobnie jak moje procesy chrome
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: z co z nimi nie tak?
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: ty instalujesz google chrome z aur? :P
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: W repo jest chromium.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: ta
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: stare i oflagowane
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: wole paczke debianowa
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: już nie, zaktualizowali.
<Kwpolska> google-chrome-dev
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: powiedz mi jaka wersja
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: chromium 11 jest od wczoraj?
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: 11.0.696.57-1
<TheNumb> Takie jak chrome od gugla.
<TheNumb> Hmm, gugiel wypuścił już .60
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: to mnie nie zadowala
<TheNumb> 11.0.696.60
<TheNumb> Takie mam na Distro Windows XP.
<Kwpolska> [kwpolska@kwpolska-lin ~]$ google-chrome --version
<Kwpolska> Google Chrome 12.0.742.12 dev
<Kwpolska> <3
<jacekowski> hmm, potrzebuje sobie linuxa zainstalowac
<jacekowski> i nie wiem co
<jacekowski> kubuntu czy gentoo
<TheNumb> jacekowski: archa z kde
<BlessJah> jacekowski: gentoo
<jacekowski> arch obsysa
<Admc> Witam, mam problem z serwerem x
<TheNumb> jacekowski: reason?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: bo?
<jacekowski> bo jest poza moja lista
<BlessJah> ano
<BlessJah> tak
<Admc> nie uruchamia się domyślnie, tylko wywala mnie do tty1 przy uruchamianiu systemu
<BlessJah> jacekowski - człowiek który tworzy listy
<Kwpolska> jacekowski: a jak wyglada twoja lista?
<jacekowski> kubuntu i gentoo
<Kwpolska> jacekowski: a z listy to gentoo.
<BlessJah> Admc: coś w logach? jesli mowimy o ubuntu to mozliwe ze chodzi ci o GDM czy tam *DM
<Admc> mam minta, ekran logowania zmieniłem na slima bo gdm wygląda jak kupa
<Admc> przez dwa dni działało a teraz nie chce
<Kwpolska> Admc: to zajrzyj do logow slima albo xorga.
<Admc> już patrze
<Kwpolska> Admc: /var/log/slim.log
<Admc> z tym że xorg w ogóle się nie uruchamia
<Kwpolska> Admc: startx w tty1
<Admc> wiem, właśnie tak xksy uruchomiłem
<Trolololo> gjm: u mad?
<Admc> iksy*
<Admc> tylko czemu z automatu się nie uruchamia to nie wiem
<Kwpolska> Admc: bo masz pewnie zle w inittabiue wpisane
<Kwpolska> inittabie*
<gjm> Trolololo: weź się ogarnij
<Admc> nic tam nie zmieniałem, wczoraj miałem tylko mały konflikt zależności przy instalacji mencodera ale to nie powinno mieć na to wpływu
<Trolololo> gjm: problem?
<Kwpolska> Admc: w mincie konfigi zazwyczaj sa zwalone
<Admc> nawet nie mam takiego pliku (/etc/inittab)
<Admc> zastanawiam się czy może po prostu po chamsku dopisać startx do rc.local
<Kwpolska> Admc: nie
<Kwpolska> Admc: googluj
<Admc> mam pomysł
<Admc> zrobię to po winodwsowsku
<BlessJah> kajka: czy ja cie skadś nie kojarzę?
<jacekowski> nie ma to jak ubuntu
<jacekowski> nadpisalo mi bootloadera
<Admc> jacekowski, przecież można to wyłączyć podczas instalacji
<jacekowski> nie przy 11.04
<Admc> lol
<Admc> nie ma czegoś takiego jak "zaawansowane"?
<jacekowski> nie ma
<Admc> ale żal
<jacekowski> instalator 11.04 pyta tylko o strefe czasowa i nazwe uzytkownika
<Admc> to jak ktoś ma dwa dyski to nawet pewnie nie może wybrać na którym zainstalować gruba
<Admc> dobra, czas na restart zobaczę czy windowsowy sposób naprawiania problemów zadziała
<Kwpolska> jacekowski: alternate cd
<Admc> no, działa
<kajka> BleshJah nie mam pojęcia ;). Nie kojarzę Twojego nicku ;>.
<BlessJah> kajka: możliwe, osobę o takim nicku spotkałem parę lat temu
<BlessJah> jakie szyfrowanie dodaje na końcu znaki = żeby wyrównać do określonej długości/
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: bbase64
<Kwpolska> base64*
<BlessJah> dokładnie o to mi chodziło
<morfeusz888_> witam
<gtriderxc> unity śmierdzi
<Kwpolska> gtriderxc++;
<gtriderxc> jeszcze nigdy w żadnym systemie nie musiałem się zastanawiać pół minuty jak otworzyc program
<Kwpolska> gtriderxc: alt+f2 nazwaprogramu
<Kwpolska> gtriderxc: a gnome-shell uzywales?
<gtriderxc> gnome do
<gtriderxc> ale gnome do nie dziala any more
<manio> win key + nazwa programu?
<gtriderxc> winkey+space
<gtriderxc> and then nazwa programu
<gtriderxc> jakkolwiek jestem juz na gnome
<gtriderxc> bo TAM sie nie da
<manio> samo win key przywołuje szukajkę
<gtriderxc> w ktorej nie iwadomo co jest
<manio> tak w unity jak i w gs
<gtriderxc> a na moim 10' netboku  w szukajce niewiele sie miesci
<manio> no ale wystarczy wpisać pierwsze dwie litery z nazwy programu i masz
<gtriderxc> ide sprawdzic
<gtriderxc> ale u mnie tak chyba nie dzialalo
<winter> o/
<gtriderxc> no dobra alt f2 dziala
<gtriderxc> ale infor o tym skrocie powinno byc na ekranie logowania
<gtriderxc> druga rzecz ze po to ktos wymyslil x-owe srodowiska i mysz zeby z niej korzystac a nie cisnąć wielką łapą  po mikroklawiaturze netbooka
<kklimonda> super podnosi menu z aplikacjami, tak samo kliknięcie w logo ubuntu
<gtriderxc> w gnome uruchomie dwa lub trzy programy w tym czasie w ktorym w natty uruchamiam jeden
<gtriderxc> i widzę je caly czas
<kklimonda> no to uruchamiaj programy z lewego paska
<gtriderxc> a teraz widze tylko wielkie okno xchata
<gtriderxc> ok ale ile ich tam sie zmiesci?
<kklimonda> u mnie 13, u ciebie pewnie z 8
<kklimonda> (tzn 13 niezłożonych, potem te najniższe składają się "do pionu")
<gtriderxc> spróbuję się jeszcze poprzyzwyczajać ale myślę, że tysiące ludzi nie będą mieli cierpliwości
<gtriderxc> *miały
<gtriderxc> co z resztą widać na profilu FB Ubuntu
<kklimonda> srug
<kklimonda> shrug nawet
<kklimonda> tysiące ludzi mają klasycznego GNOME
<gtriderxc> zwykły zjadacz chleba nie wejdzie na irca i nie dowie sie o alt_F2
<gtriderxc> wkurzy sie i zainstaluje windwsa
<gtriderxc> albo inne distro
<sysek> :o
<gtriderxc> w unity zbyt mało mozna robic mysza i zbyt malo widac
<kklimonda> nie, zwykły zjadacz chleba kliknie w ikonkę ubuntu, i wyklika sobie program
<sysek> i nagle
<kklimonda> albo wpisze jego nazwę
<sysek> amerykanie przestrzegaja islamu ;)
<kklimonda> Canonical zrobił już kilka (trzy chyba) serii testów Usability - całość nie jest idealna, ale też ludzie nie gubili się jakoś strasznie.
<gtriderxc> ok a ja chce uzywac myszy.
<gtriderxc> i nie mogę
<gtriderxc> bo szybciej idzie paradoksalnie z klawiatury
<manio> gtriderxc: czemu paradoksalnie? przecież od zawsze wszystko się dało zrobić szybciej na klawiaturze niż klikać myszką
<gtriderxc> tak?
<PushUpek_> pewnie
<gtriderxc> odpal gimpa szybciej z klawiszowni niz myszki w 10.04
<gtriderxc> dwa kliki i program pali sie
<PushUpek> ctrl+c ctrl+v jest szybsze niż klikanie ;)
<kklimonda> gimp[enter]
<gtriderxc> gimp
<kklimonda> szybciej niż dwa kliknięcia na pewno
<gtriderxc> nie wiłączyl sie:)
<kklimonda> no to nie siedzisz jak ja w konsoli - alt+f2gimp[enter] też jest szybsze niż klikanie
<PushUpek> no chyba, że ktoś nie wie gdzie są jakie klawisze :P
<gtriderxc> dobra jak mowie srobuje sie jeszcze przyzwyczaic
<gtriderxc> ale mysz moge sobie praktycznie odpiąć
 * PushUpek używa myszy tylko w programach do obróbki grafiki
<gtriderxc> ja wolę obsługiwac komp jedną ręką niz dwiema
<gtriderxc> poza tym na netbooku wish U duzo szczescia jesli masz dlon mojej wielkosci i chcesz korzystac z klawiatury
<kklimonda> ja unity używam korzystając z myszy i klawiatury - oba sposoby są równie wygodne, jak się korzysta z klawiatury to parę rzeczy staje się po prostu wygodniejszych
<BlessJah> gtriderxc: zdecyduj się na jeden język i się go trzumaj
<gtriderxc> o
<gtriderxc> a teraz w ogole jest fajnie
<gtriderxc> odpaliłem kadu
<gtriderxc> i go nie widze
<manio> gtriderxc: bo unity ma wyłączony systray
<manio> da sie to obejść
<gtriderxc> jak?
<manio> `g ubuntu natty activate systray
<Przekliniak> manio: [SOLVED] Unity system tray notification fix - Ubuntu Forums: <http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1737589>
<manio> gtriderxc: http://www.webupd8.org/2011/04/how-to-re-enable-notification-area.html
<gtriderxc> fajnie by tez bylo gdybym mogl zmienic kolor gornego panelu bo nic nie widze. czarne znaki na czarnym tle
<kklimonda> kolor panelu, i tekstu zależy od tematu
<gtriderxc> tekstu to wiem, bo wlasnie zmienilem i dlatego nic nie widze
<gtriderxc> ale panelu juz cyba nie
<gtriderxc> ale poki co szukam
<gtriderxc> kiedys klikalo sie prawym w panel i mozna bylo sobie wstawic zdjecie w tło
<manio> gtriderxc: według tego kolor panelu zależy również od tematu gtk http://askubuntu.com/questions/30609/will-unity-allow-users-to-change-the-color-appearance-of-the-top-panel
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3qest7f> (at askubuntu.com)
<gtriderxc> ok, fakt zminai sie
<gtriderxc> zmienia sie
<gtriderxc> wraz z tematem
<gtriderxc> czuje sie jak sierota jakas ale dzieki za cierpliwosc
<gtriderxc> bo zaczalem ja ją juz tracic:)
<gtriderxc> był sobie download statusbar do firefoxa... ;(
<manio> gtriderxc: przeciez cały czas jest
<gtriderxc> gdzie?
<gtriderxc> był a dole
<gtriderxc> na dole
<gtriderxc> a teraz dołu nie ma
<manio> gtriderxc: dół w firefoxie?
<gtriderxc> no nie ma
<manio> jak się pobiera jakiś plik to download status bar sie automatycznie pokazuje
<gtriderxc> ok jest
<gtriderxc> ale world IP nie ma
<gtriderxc> yahoo mail notyfier tez nei dziala
<manio> gtriderxc: firefox->preferencje->pasek dodatków
<manio> hmmmm nawet poręczne takie menu: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/964113/zrzut%20ekranu4.png
<andrijko> jaki jest regexp wypisujacy wszystkie ostatnie zera np. z 0123020102140000 --wynik--> 0000
<Kwpolska> andrijko: #regex
<andrijko> join #regex
<andrijko> :D
<Wizard> manio: fajne
<Wizard> jak to zrobiłeś? :>
<manio> Wizard: http://kde-look.org/content/show.php/Oxygen-appmenu?content=141254
<gtriderxc> manio: FF>edycja>preferencje>pasek dodatków??
<manio> gtriderxc: widok->paski narzędzi
<Wizard> manio: fajny pomysł, skąd zerżnięty?
<Wizard> z windows? :>
<manio> no chyba z ff i opery z windowsa
<gtriderxc> dzieki
<manio> co nei zmienia faktu, że fajne :-)
<Quintasan> \o
<manio> o/
 * Kwpolska ma problem z kde4, dostaje bus error.  arch linux, [testing] wlaczony, WTF?
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: testujesz KDE?
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: potrzebuje czasami kilku narzedzi
<Nigdydosc> ello
<gtriderxc> nie rozumiem totalnie o co chodzi z tym niby rozwiązaniem dla kadu
<gtriderxc> ze niby mam dodawac jakies wpisy dla wszystkich programów?
<gtriderxc> zeby sie ikony na panelu pojawiały?
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: kadu jeszcze nie wspiera 11.04, musisz dodać wpis dla niego żeby było w trayu.
<gtriderxc> a gdzie ten wpis?
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: poszukaj.
<gtriderxc> bo nie bardzo rozumiem z tresci powyzeszgo linku
<gtriderxc> znalazłem i nie rozumiem:)
<gtriderxc> ze niby cos wpisac w terminalu
<TheNumb> W tym kluczu, gdzie jest wine, skype i inne.
<gtriderxc> wyczyscici jakas liste
<gtriderxc> zrobie tak
<gtriderxc> zaisnatluje twinkle
<gtriderxc> jak tez go nie bedzie na gorze
<gtriderxc> ide na gnome
<gtriderxc> nie mam czasu na naprawianie systemu w wersji beta
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: beta?
<gtriderxc> jutro mi spadnie komp z biurka
<gtriderxc> i znow pol dnia mam poprawiac, naprawiac i wpisywac?
<gtriderxc> dla mnie to jets beta
<gtriderxc> jesli instaluje program i go nie widac
 * sysek ziea glosno
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: ficzer unity.
<gtriderxc> smierdzi microsoftem. chyba pierwsza wersja ubuntu w ktorej nie dzialają poprzednie wersje programow
<gjm> sysek: \o
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: na forum kadu gdzieś było napisane, że kiedyś je przystosują pod unity.
<gtriderxc> kolejna fajna rzecz: jak zminimalizowac okno w tle?:/
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: nikt nie ma tutaj Ubuntu.
<gtriderxc> czyli spadam pod gnome
<gtriderxc> albo jesczze ostatni test
<Kwpolska> gtriderxc: brawo
<Kwpolska> pewnie 11.10 bedzie jeszcze gorsze, bo bedzie mialo `wybor' pomiedzy unity a gnome3
<Admc> gnome3 nie będzie standardowo instalowane
<Kwpolska> Admc: ale nie bedzie gnome2
<Admc> będzie unity3d i unity2d
<Admc> wiem
<Admc> bo gnome2 już jest niewspierane
<kklimonda> community kadu miało sporo ponad rok by się do zmian z Ubuntu dostosować, ale nikomu się nie chciało.
<Admc> polacy tak mają ;)
<Admc> po za tym kadu jest robione z myślą o kde raczej
<kklimonda> ja tam jestem zdziwiony, że ludzie ciągle gg używają teraz, kiedy i tak wszyscy mają jabbera.
<Admc> ja niby mam jabbera ale nie umiem go skonfigurować :D
<kklimonda> bo go nie trzeba konfigurować, tylko używać; )
<sysek> jol gjm
<Admc> kklimonda, nikt z moich znajomych nie używa jabbera chociaż mają skrzynki na gmailu itp.
<trolololo> who is mad?
<Admc> chciałem skonfigurować kadu do jabbera ale coś nie mogłem
<sysek> Osama is alive
<sysek> u mad?
<kklimonda> a kadu jabbera potrafi w ogóle obsługiwać?
<sysek> potrafi
<trolololo> sysek: u gelly?
<TheNumb> trolololo: y u no stfu
<trolololo> sysek: osama neva die, osama have god mode on
<Kwpolska> 15:25 Ignoring ALL from trolololo
<trolololo> TheNumb: u re must go to the jail
<trolololo> Thats the law
<trolololo> problem?
<gtriderxc> kklimonda: "ja tam jestem zdziwiony, że ludzie ciągle gg używają teraz, kiedy i tak wszyscy mają jabbera"
<gtriderxc> jasne:)
<TheNumb> Nikt z moich znajomych nie ma jabbera.
<kklimonda> TheNumb: używają FB albo gmaila?
<gtriderxc> nie wszyscy
<trolololo> TheNumb: coz u dont have friends :P
<gtriderxc> wejdz na allegro
<TheNumb> kklimonda: nie używają gtalka. Tylko facebook chat. Miałem pisać, że pomijając to, bo nawet nie zdają sobie z tego sprawy.
<gtriderxc> i zobacz czy ktos podaje kontakt na jabbera
<kklimonda> gtriderxc: na szczęście podają emaila, i telefon
<gtriderxc> gg jest najpopularniejsze i nikt mu tego nie odbierze
<TheNumb> 15:27 Ignoring ALL from trolololo
<trolololo> TheNumb: good story broooo...
<gtriderxc> na nieszczescie wiekszosc szanujacych sie aukcji firm podaje kontakt gg i czseto tez skype
<kklimonda> gtriderxc: a także email, i telefon. Nigdy nie miałem problemu dlatego, że GG nie używam
<sysek> dziwne, ze Husseina nie zabili odrazu
<gtriderxc> a jak chcesz cos szybko kupic i masz czas na czekanie pol dnia na emaila to pozdro. z drugiej strony prowadze hurtownie na allegro i przez GG walą tłumy
<gtriderxc> 80% zapytan to gg
<gtriderxc> potem telefon
<gtriderxc> na koncu ewentuanie email
<gtriderxc> i czasem ktos na skyoe zadzwoni
<kklimonda> jak chcę szybko coś kupić to mam telefon.
<Kwpolska> w 20
<gtriderxc> to należysz do 20% spoleczenstwa:)
<gtriderxc> 8 na 10 osob pisze na gg
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: a co, wolisz msn?
<gtriderxc> nigdy sie tam nie zalogowałem
<trolololo> neva gona give up...
<TheNumb> Ja mam gdzieś msna.
<trolololo> msn itz piece of crap, nobody like msn
<gtriderxc> powiem nawet więcej
<gtriderxc> mam 27 lat
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: czas umierać.
<gtriderxc> i w pazdzierniku pierwszy raz odpaliłem irca
<Admc> ja używam skype głównie, potem irc i email
<gtriderxc> thenumb jeszcze ze 3 lata:)
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: i co, fajny ten irc?
<Admc> gg sporadycznie
<gtriderxc> no ba:)
<TheNumb> gtriderxc: ja tam nie wiem, nigdy nie używałem irca.
<Admc> :D
<jacekowski> ja wole dzwonic
<jacekowski> nie lubie emaili i gg
<jacekowski> bo mozna zignorowac
<TheNumb> czeźć
<jacekowski> telefonu nie da sie zignorowac tak latwo
<gtriderxc> telefonu mozna nie odebrac
<Admc> no właśnie
<gtriderxc> ja igniroje czesciej telefony niz maile i gg
<gtriderxc> bo mozna zawsze odpisac za chwile
<bialy663> a ja nie mam gg
<gtriderxc> a telefon trzeba tu i teraz
<gtriderxc> tyle ze ja jestem sprzedającym a Ty kupującym:)
<kklimonda> ale jak ktoś zignoruje telefon raz, drugi, trzeci to wiem, że można go olać
<gtriderxc> czasem ignorancja jest podyktowana potrzebą
<kklimonda> a jak ktoś nie odpisze na maila przez parę godzin to pewnie jest zajęty.
<gtriderxc> jesli obsługuję zywego klienta, nie oleje go i nie zacznę z Toba gadac przez tel
<jacekowski> dlatego sie dzwoni po chwili
<gtriderxc> jest jeszcze ta strona medalu ze telefon kosztuje
<Admc> gtriderxc, ja mam 29 gr/min więc tego nie odczuwam
<Admc> a rozmowa zazwyczaj trwa poniżej minuty
<jacekowski> ja mam za darmo
<gtriderxc> ja mam 27
<jacekowski> i co
<Admc> chyba że jesteś kobietą :D
<gtriderxc> ale na dużą skalę robi się 270000gr
<Admc> w abonamencie czy na kartę?
<jacekowski> abo
<gtriderxc> www.mobile.pl
<jacekowski> 600 minut w komplecie
<Admc> bo ja mam na kartę, przynajmniej nie jestem uwiązany u operatoea
<Admc> ra*
<gtriderxc> a nawet 19gr/min
<Admc> chyba zmienię operatora na play, bo tam masz konto na rok i nie trzeba doładowywać
<Admc> teraz mam plusa
<TheNumb> trolololo: :*
<gtriderxc> w mobile.pl masz jeszcze tani i darmowy internet
<trolololo> TheNumb: go to the kitchen slut!
<Admc> ej, a co to oznacza, że "Nadeszło żądanie CTCP PING"
<Admc> bo jestem nupem jeśli chodzi o irca
<Kwpolska> Admc: ignoruj to
<buber> siem
<gtriderxc> gnome sweet gnome :)
<TheNumb> Admc: na jakim distro siedzisz?
<Admc> minta mam a co?
<TheNumb> Admc: sam kernel stawiałeś?
<Admc> nie, obecnie mam kernel od ext73, ale nie widzę większej różnicy w działaniu systemu
<TheNumb> CTCP VERSION reply from Admc: xchat 2.8.8 Linux 2.6.37-ck1-ext73-f1-12.2-k8-bfq-cfs [i686/1.47GHz]
<TheNumb> ;p
<buber> hmm
<buber>  a może kurde jakieś bardziej prO distro z 2.6.38 i nowym xorgiem?  ;]
<trolololo> cpu celeron?
<Kwpolska> buber: archlinux
<buber> no w morde, tak myślałem ;]
<buber> Kwpolska, ale łóbó tak piknie działa :D
<Kwpolska> buber: archlinux ma 2.6.38 w [testing]
<Kwpolska> buber: ubuntu nie moze dzialac.
<Kwpolska> pieknie dzialac.*
<buber> a tam nadal 2.32 czy już 3.0 mają?
<Kwpolska> ubuntu w ogole nie powinno dzialac
<TheNumb> buber: 11.04 ma xorga 1.10.1 i kernel 2.6.38
<buber> może bym poniszczył
<Kwpolska> buber: gnome3 rumun wrzucil do [extra] (czyt. glowne repo)
<TheNumb> 3.0 już w repo.
<buber> tylko home se zostawie
<Kwpolska> (no, prawie glowne)
<buber> czy lepiej KDE jednak ?
<Kwpolska> buber: xfce
<buber> xfce dla mnie jest zbyt ubogie
<Kwpolska> buber: nie.
<Kwpolska> buber: xfce 4.8 jest równie przyjazne co gnome2
<Kwpolska> buber: czego ci w nim brakuje?
<buber> ogólnie jest brzydkie
<buber> ja lubie equinox lite plus faenza cupertino ; ]
<Kwpolska> buber: ja mam ladne.  wszystkie theme'y z gnome2 dzialaja
<Kwpolska> buber: i taki dziala na xfce
<buber> poka?
<Kwpolska> buber: nie mam zainstalowanego equinoksa na chwile obecna
<sysek> buber: equinox?
<Kwpolska> sysek: theme do gtk2
<Kwpolska> buber: wole aurore
<buber> zara pokaże co mam aktualnie
<buber> http://img15.imageshack.us/i/zrzutekranulg.png/
<buber> voila
<buber> zmieniac na archa?
<Kwpolska> buber: na archa z xfce
<buber> żadnego xfce mówie
<Kwpolska> buber: fajnie. panel górny można mieć podobny w xfce, tylko bez globalmenu
<Kwpolska> buber: gnome3 nie da sie uzywac
<buber> wiem, macałem w f15
<Kwpolska> buber: innego wyboru nie ma (<3 ionut!)
<en0x> jak sie nie da jak ja uzywam gnome3
<buber> czyli co, 2.32 ?
<Kwpolska> buber: huh?
<buber> juz sie przyzwczyczajam do skrótów w unity
<Kwpolska> buber: w archu teraz praktycznie nie mozna miec gnome2.
<trolololo> who like AC-DP?
<buber> compiz ma takie same as is, bez kombinowania ?
<Kwpolska> buber: albo gnome3, albo xfce, albo kde, albo jakieś inne WM-y.
<buber> aha
<Kwpolska> buber: compiza zainstalujesz, ale nie ma dodatków od unity.
<buber> hm, a 3 jest używalne?
<Kwpolska> buber: NIE
<buber> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14392051/Pictures/ScreenShots/Screenshot-3.png
<buber> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/14392051/Pictures/ScreenShots/Screenshot-2.png
<buber> źle to nie wygląda
<sysek> wtf is this shit
<kklimonda> gnome-shell
<buber> nie przemawia do mnie i tak
<morfeusz888_> witam
<morfeusz888_> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/widgety-wszystkich-obszarach-roboczych-screenlets-t445408.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3hefstg> (at forum.dobreprogramy.pl)
<morfeusz888_> wie ktoś jak to zrobić ?
<buber> to ja już wolę unity :|
<Kwpolska> buber: xfce ftw
<buber> ni *ja :D
<buber> poka zrzutke ;]
<jacekowski> no i mam ubuntu i windowsa i truecrypta razem
<buber> zapomniałem, że na twardo unity potrafi zwisnąć, a ja jednak wole swojego laptopa jeszcze poużywać
<jacekowski> kubuntu*
<Kwpolska> buber: xfce?
<Kwpolska> buber: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1933476/screenshots/currentdesktop.png
<buber> forum archa polskie zdechło ?
<Kwpolska> buber: ta
<Kwpolska> buber: szukaj pomocy na archwiki albo na angielskim BBS-ie
<buber> o, ładnie nawet
<buber> networkmanager też ?
<Kwpolska> buber: co networkmanager?
<jacekowski> ale te nouveau obsysaja
<Kwpolska> buber: nmana nie znosze, mam netcfg
<buber> ja sie przyzwyczaiłem już do nm
<Kwpolska> buber: mozna zainstalowac
<buber> wiem, archa to ja umiem postawić po pijaku nawet
<buber> tyle ze zawsze mnie nudzi konfig
<buber> dobra, to psujemy te xfce
<gtriderxc> czad. teraz skype dziala mi pod unity a nie dziala pod gnome
<Admc> no to odpowiedzi ctcp wyłączone, teraz nikt nie będzie sprawdzał co mam
<Kwpolska> gtriderxc: pokaz output w konsoli
<gtriderxc> w  sensie odpala sie i dziala ale jako widmo
<gtriderxc> nie ma go w aplecie na gorze
<Kwpolska> gtriderxc: przyzwyczajaj sie
<Kwpolska> canonical pewnie nie wspiera juz gnome2
<lisu> kurde ubuntu schodzi na psy
<gtriderxc> to ja ich tez przestane wspierac chyba
<lisu> niby takie kurwa fejerwerki, a to shitem obrzucają
<Kwpolska> okej, nie bedzie ubuntu, a co w jego miejsce? mint?
<gtriderxc> jak sie teraz na Gnome przrrzucilem to jakby z malucha do mercedesa
<lisu> właśnie, dobre pytanie.
<gtriderxc> niech sobie ubuntu bedzie
<gtriderxc> ale niech mi dziala skype pod gnome
<gtriderxc> :)
<lisu> gtriderxc: a co miales wczesniej?
<gtriderxc> poki jest 10.04 nie ma co plakac
<gtriderxc> 10.10
<lisu> gtriderxc: to nie przechodź na 11.04, szkoda nerwów, szczególnie jak grafikę masz niewesołą
<gtriderxc> wlasnie juz przeszedlem
<gtriderxc> i jestem wniebowziety:/
<buber> dobra, na desktopie siedze, lapek pójdzie pod archa
 * lisu też ma 11.04 i klnie, co to za badziewie zrobili
<gtriderxc> na unity sie czuje jak w maluchu
<buber> w desktopie jest mocniejszy spec, na 9600GT jakos to działa :D
<gtriderxc> zgnieciony ze wszystkich stron
<gtriderxc> jebitne za przeproszeniem okno ktore wszystko zalsania
<gtriderxc> zaslania
<lisu> gtriderxc: nie jest złe, ale kuźwa zamiast przyspieszać, czyli robić wszystko aby system szybciej chodził, to kuźwa zmieniają wygląd, a sprzet zwalnia.
<gtriderxc> sprzęt to jeszcze nic
<lisu> tfu, sprzet - system.
<gtriderxc> system to tez nic
<gtriderxc> JA zwalniam
<gtriderxc> bo musze wykonywac 5 operacji zamiast dwoch
<gtriderxc> zamiast widzec w co kliknac musze sobie to najpierw odslaniac
<Kwpolska> gtriderxc, lisu: a uzywaliscie chociaz gnome-shell?
<buber> da sie mieć fonta z ubuntu w archu ?
<Kwpolska> buber: ta
<buber> ok
<Kwpolska> buber: pakiet ttf-ubuntu-family w AUR
<lisu> Kwpolska: używałem, u mnie wolniejsze od unity.
<gtriderxc> kwpolska nie
<buber> Kwpolska, bede cie meczyl zamiast wiki l[
<buber> ;]
<buber> zaraz wyjaram iso i zaczynamy zabawe
<Kwpolska> buber: jest pare must-have pakietow
<buber> uhm
<buber> we'll see
<gtriderxc> giga pamieci mi żre
<gtriderxc> 1010 brało 600
<gtriderxc> chyba ze to banshee
 * lisu zmienił wygląd unity na Tron-like
<gtriderxc> ni jedno ni drugie
<BlessJah> lisu: screen
<lisu> hmm, chwila
<lisu> BlessJah: https://picasaweb.google.com/tomeksmtp/Ubuntu1104UnityBeta2?feat=directlink
<BlessJah> goła baba
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> podoba mi się
<BlessJah> lisu: gotowy theme czy sam wyskrobałeś
<lisu> BlessJah: nie jest goła
<BlessJah> lisu: i tak mi sie podoba
<BlessJah> to gotowy theme czy sam go pisałeś?
<lisu> ikony z gnome-look, theme też z gnome-look flynn UI czy cos takiego
<BlessJah> flynn-ui
<buber> Kwpolska, najszybszy mirror ?
<TheNumb> Hmm, thunar umie sshfs?
<Kwpolska> buber: zalezy.  najlepiej kernel.org daj
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: sorta
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: jak zamontujesz z konsoli to nie ma problemow zadnych
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: rankmirrors
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: nie uzywam.  co jakis czas robie reflectorem nowa
<BlessJah> ogolnie to europejskie, szczegolnie polwysep skandynawski albo od sasiadow polecam
<wmp> hello
<Kwpolska> wmp: \o/
<wmp> ;)
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: szkoda, że nie ma do tego jakiegoś gui.
<wmp> jak przebudowac konfigurację pulseaudio?
<wmp> 11.04
<Kwpolska> wmp: wywalic stara?
<wmp> only?
<Kwpolska> wmp: no chyba
<wmp> no i teraz bay ją zrobił
<BlessJah> 071114 007791
<buber> ok, 107 mb ;]
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: chyba to oleję i zostanę przy filezilli.
<TheNumb> :<
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: sshfs jest fajny
<wmp> TheNumb: ... ty mnie osaczasz
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: gdyby było do tego gui, albo jakaś zakładka.
<TheNumb> wmp: ja tutaj siedzę już od dłuższego czasu.
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: nie chce mi się za każdym razem wklepywać ;p
<wmp> pewnie mnie obgadujesz ;)
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: ja montuje ze skryptu startowego (mpd+sshfs+conky)
<TheNumb> wmp: to też.
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: chyba, że tak.
<wmp> Kwpolska: jak wygenrować ta konfigurację na nowo?
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: mam tez alias.
<Kwpolska> wmp: wylaczyc pulse, wywalic config, wlaczyc pulse
 * TheNumb misses good old gnome 2.32
<wmp>  * PulseAudio configured for per-user sessions
<wmp> jak je wyłacyzć? :)
<Kwpolska> wmp: chociaz wystarczy polaczenie pierwszego wyrazu z drugiego i drugiego z pierwszego.
<Kwpolska> wmp: killall pulseaudio
<wmp> trzyma się twardo
<Kwpolska> wmp: killall -9 pulseaudio
<buber> ./etc/init.d/pulseaudio stop ?
<TheNumb> Mhmm...
<TheNumb> Dolphin umie sshfs :3
<wmp> upadl
<Kwpolska> buber: bez kropki
<wmp> slyszłe ciszę...
<Kwpolska> wmp: ...bo wylaczylem pulseaudio...
<wmp> jets włacozne
<wmp> jeboot pomoze
<wmp> a i sprawa druga, po aktualizacji 10.10 do 11.04 dłuuuuugo się wyłacz akomputer, i sypie jakimiś logami
<lisu> jeboot przez okno.
<wmp> włacyzłem w /etc/default/bootlogd logowanie
<lisu> beta stabilniejsza od stable imho.
 * TheNumb czeka aż ktoś zrobi forka gnome 2.
<wmp> ale jakoś nie widzę tych logów
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: zrob repo.
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: nie mam maszyny do budowania. Bo miejsce do trzymania tego jeszcze by się znalazło.
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: a kto ci kaze budowac
<Kwpolska> TheNumb: wez stare pakiety z ARM
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: tak, ale one się rozpieprzą, już wyszła nowa wersja gvfs.
<TheNumb> Tak to bym musiał jeszcze przebudować te pakiety.
 * TheNumb idzie na miasto
<TheNumb> cya
<wmp> Kwpolska: masz pomysł co do tego wyłaczania i logów
<wmp> ?
<buber> dobra, base stoi
<foreste> TheNumb:
<foreste> udalo sie ;d
<foreste> trza bylo przestawin z pthon 2.6 na 3.2
<buber> Kwpolska, jest ?
<Kwpolska> buber: huh?
<Kwpolska> wmp: nie.
<buber> Kwpolska, daj obok
<Kwpolska> buber: co?
<buber> Kwpolska, kaman na priv ?
<Kwpolska> buber: nie
<buber> dobra, to tu sie popytam
<buber> Kwpolska, jest gdzies paczka dla b43 ?
<Kwpolska> buber: boze, nie wiem
<Kwpolska> buber: #archlinux
<BlessJah> buber: jednak archlinux??? wth happened?
<buber> BlessJah, znudziło mnie ;]
<BlessJah> wlasnie widze
<BlessJah> moze docenisz go w koncu
 * Kwpolska bedzie musial przepisac build.pl do pythona
<buber> BlessJah, zawsze ceniłem
<buber> BlessJah, po prostu starosc nie radosc, lenistwo
<BlessJah> ale w ktora strone? klikniesz i ma dzialac, czy napiszesz konfig i bedziesz spac spokojnie bo ci sie cos automagicznie nie spieprzy?
<buber> BlessJah, spoko, wole wyklikac, ale terminala sie nie boje ;]
<buber> Kwpolska, samo xfce4 czy coś jeszcze  ?
<Kwpolska> buber: zalezy co chcesz/potrzebujesz
<Kwpolska> sam dzisiaj wywalalem wszystko z gnome3
<buber> compiz plus equinox jak wspomnialem
<buber> nad resztą sie zastanowie
<Kwpolska> buber: czekaj.
<buber> widze w wiki wpis goodies a tego ni ma juz
<Kwpolska> buber: zanim cos zrobisz to jedna rzecz.
<buber> ?
<Kwpolska> buber: poczekaj
<Kwpolska> musze znalezc URL
<Kwpolska> buber: pacman -U https://github.com/Kwpolska/pkgbuilds/raw/master/repo/os/any/packer-20110502-1-any.pkg.tar.xz
<buber> wtf ?
<Kwpolska> buber: pakiet.
<buber> nie udało się odzyskać niektórych plików ;]
<Kwpolska> buber: huh?
<buber> wgetem pociągnąlem
<buber> Kwpolska, done
<Kwpolska> buber: fajnie. teraz mozesz zrobic packer -S gtk-engine-equinox
<buber> coś co automagicznie ciągnie z aur-a ?
<buber> heh, sam sie dowiedziałem :D
<BlessJah> buber: dodaj repo archlinux.fr i sciagnij yaourt, do obslugi AUR
<buber> najpierw to sie resetne do własciwego srodowiska
<buber> da sie mieć plymoutha albo chociaz splash ?
<BlessJah> hum...
<buber> kuwa, znowu te pikanie z pc speakera
<Kwpolska> buber: splash mozna, ale ssie.
<buber> yuck, ale brzydkie fonty
<BlessJah> buber: ttf-ms-fonts z aur
<Kwpolska> buber: packer -S ttf-ms-fonts ttf-ubuntu-family
<Kwpolska> do tego ttf-dejavu
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: packer?
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: AUR helper
<BlessJah> yaourt juz nie wystarcza?
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: yaourt ssie
<buber> kurde, jak panel przeniesc na doł ?
<buber> i jak wrzucic wszystkie pluginy ?
<BlessJah> buber: to zalezod DE
<buber> xfce
<BlessJah> buber: ale ogolnie to jesli juz zainstalowales i odpaliles DE
<BlessJah> to zrob to tak, jakbys zrobil w ubuntu
<maniakss> osama nie zyje
<DaZ> żyje.
<sysek> maniakss: papiez podobno tez
<maniakss> Michael Jordan ponoc tez
<maniakss> Jackson*
<sysek> no, wiec nie pyskuj
<maniakss> to ty pyskujesz, a nie ja
<sysek> jaki pyskaty
<maniakss> ;-D
<maniakss> sysek, ezzy
<jerzy_> Hej!
<jerzy_> Zna ktoś może komendę za pomocą której przeloguję się na danego użytkownika?
<jerzy_> taaa...
<Kwpolska> jerzy_: su IDIOTA
<en0x> :D
<jerzy_> ...
<jerzy_> te samo działanie ma funkcja login
<jerzy_> W obu przypadkach dostaję nie dostaję nowej sesji użytkownika, tylko z poziomu terminala mam dostęp do danego konta
<jerzy_> A mi chodzi o sesję graficzną gnome'a.
<maniakss> no to sie wyloguj?
<Kwpolska> jerzy_: xephyr
<en0x> switch user
<jerzy_> a zobaczę
<jerzy_> I co to ma być te xephyr? :P
<Kwpolska> jerzy_: aplikacja
<jerzy_> Ni ma jej.
<Kwpolska> jerzy_: w repo tez?
<jerzy_> Jeżeli apt-get install xephyr nie działa to znaczy, że w repo nie ma jej ;)
<gjm> Kwpolska: if(distro() == ubuntu) printf"nie ma");
<jerzy_> a switch user próbowałem razem pisać, z myślnikiem i nie ma takiej funkcji
<Kwpolska> jerzy_: a racz poszukac
<jerzy_> ;(
<Kwpolska> jerzy_: zacznij od apt-get install aptitude
<jerzy_> a po cóż mi aptitude
<Kwpolska> jerzy_: bo lepszy
<jerzy_> Standardowo mam aptitude.
<jerzy_> Ale skoro twierdzisz, że lepszy to będę z niego korzystac.
<jerzy_> I korzystam z debiana ;)
<jerzy_> takie lepsze ubuntu ;P
<gjm> jerzy_: ta? no co ty ;> to czmu pytasz na kanale ubuntu?
<jerzy_> Pod względem funkcjonowania są bardzo podobne. Ubuntu to przeciesz tania podróba debniana ;)
<jerzy_> :]
<Psotnick> ale masz kanał Debiana przecież
<gjm> jerzy_: skoro ubuntu to 'podróba' to pytaj na #debian-pl
<Blitzz> to szukaj pomocy na drogim , lepszym kanale debiana :P
<jerzy_> :)
<Blitzz> i pogadali
<en0x> hehe
<buber> Kwpolska, jednak xfce nie dla mnie :/
<buber> wracam  do łóbó
<Kwpolska> buber: co sie nie podoba
<buber> Kwpolska, za dużo tego tweakowania jak dla mnie
<Kwpolska> buber: tweakowania?
<buber> Kwpolska, no
<buber> Kwpolska, pieprzenia sie z fontami zeby wyglądały na matowej matrycy po ludzku ;]
<buber> tak wiem, nie chce mi sie czytac wiki i w ogóle lamer jestem :D
<buber> bbl
<buber> hr hr
<Psotnick> vr vr
<buber> back on 11.04 ;]
<Rav-X> widze goraca dyskusja trwa br br
<Psotnick> lol u mad?
<Psotnick> qwa, nie tu :D
<buber> kurde, pamieta ktoś jak sie ustawiało upoważnienie na stałe dla WIFI ?
<buber> za każdym loginem musze klepać hasło do bazy kluczy
<kklimonda> kurde, zajrzałem z ciekawości na osnews.pl "po latach" i poziom jeszcze gorszy niż był..
<kklimonda> buber: zdejmij hasło z bazy kluczy?
<buber> kklimonda, w ktorym miejscu? nie ogarniam
<kklimonda> buber: passwords & encryption keys się aplikacja nazywa (seahorse)
<kklimonda> buber: tam możesz zdjąć hasło z baz kluczy
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: dzieki za informacje
<Kwpolska> ...i przypomnienie, ze wywalilem gnome-keyring ale zapomnialem o wpisie w /etc/pam.d/slim
<buber> kklimonda, tam mam tylko loginy
<kklimonda> buber: jak sobie rozwiniesz keychain o nazwie "login" to będziesz miał listę haseł
<buber> no i mam tylko do poczty i coś co sie zwie desktop couch
<buber> ;]
<kklimonda> to coś ci się popsuło (czasem jest jeszcze "default" ale domyślam się, że go nie masz)
<buber> ok
<TheNumb> o/
<buber> kklimonda, już ogarnąłem, thx
<buber> prawoklik na baze, zmień hasło -> puste, użycie niechronionej
<kruk_> Witam przy starcie ubuntu studio 8.04 wyskakuje błąd read only jak to wyłączyć?
<przemekf> witam
<przemekf> :D
<DaZ> kruk_: sprawdź czeksumy? :x
<DaZ> czy dunnolol co ty tam robisz.
<mati75> kruk_: zainstaluj nowszą wersje systemy
<mati75> systemu*
<kklimonda> skoro mu 8.04 działało do teraz, to po co zmieniać?
<Admc> wam też na skype nie wyświetla avatarół?
<Admc> w*
<buber> skype, a co to kwa jest ?
<buber> ;]
<Admc> popularny komunikator do rozmów głosowych
<Admc> wersja linuxowa jest do dupy
<Admc> niekompatybina z tą windowsową
<lisu> re
<natanielcz> zaraz zobacz
<natanielcz> zobacze*
<buber> to narzędzie dla ubogich nie mających telefonu GSM ? :D
<buber> hr hr hr
<natanielcz> ej zawsze wyswietlalo!
<natanielcz> o
<natanielcz> juz wyswietla ;)\
<natanielcz> nie mam komorki z kamera.. ;(
<natanielcz> Admc: u mnie  wyswietla avatary
<Admc> czyli to coś u mnie się zrypało
<Admc> natanielcz, a jaki masz build?
<kruk_> jak się sprawdza czeksumy?
<natanielcz> 2.2.0.25
<lisu> kruk_: bierzesz takiego czeksuma i miarke bierzesz i tak: czeksum ok? no to siup, czeksum nie ok, no to siup. ... i aż czeskum powie dość, albo miarka pęknie.
<scx> Dobry wieczor
<scx> Czy moglbym kogos prosic o wynik polecen:
<scx> file /sbin/ttyload
<scx> ls -la /sbin | grep -i ttyload
<Stirlitz> nima
<kklimonda> no such ifile
<scx> oraz:
<scx> cat /etc/inittab | grep -i ttyload
<kklimonda> no such file
<scx> a jest wpis o tym w inittab (ostatnie polecenie)?
<scx> bo rozumiem, ze sam inittab jest?
<kklimonda> nie ma wpisu w inittab
<kklimonda> nie ma inittab w ogóle ;)
<Stirlitz> :)
<kklimonda> upstart z inittab domyślnie nie korzysta, systemd zresztą też
<Stirlitz> http://fun.noshit.pl/lubie/50107
<phalcore> witam
<phalcore> moglby mi ktos pomoc bo mam problem z empathy (gg)
<Stirlitz> pewnie tak
<phalcore> tak wiec problem polega na tym, ze czesto mi sie komunikator rozlacza z gg i potem gdy sie polaczy nie widac listy, jak to naprawic?
<phalcore> czy lista kontaktow (400+) moze miec z tym cos wspolnego?
<Ciaho> 400+?
<Ciaho> nieźle
<gjm> ta. i pewnie większość nieaktywna
<phalcore> co moze byc przyczyna tego rozlaczania
<phalcore> ?
<Psotnick> ja mam ze 100 kontaktów a i tak rozmawiam może z 20stoma
<Ciaho> ja mam może z 20 kontaktów
<phalcore> pomoze ktos? :P
<Psotnick> ale co do tematu to jaki komunikator
<Ciaho> <phalcore> moglby mi ktos pomoc bo mam problem z empathy (gg)
<Stirlitz> pewnie https://launchpad.net/~kkszysiu/+archive/telepathy
<Psotnick> Ciaho: fakt, nie zauważyłem ;)
<Stirlitz> ale ja mam 3 kontakty gg i jeszcze przez transport ;)
<Ciaho> :)
<Admc> da się jakoś wyłączyć żeby można było zobaczyć po whois na jakich jestem kanałach?
<kklimonda> Admc: możesz ustawić sobie flagę jakąś
<Admc> i w tym momencie wszyscy robią whois  na moim nicku ;)
<kklimonda> +i oidp
<scx> czy ktos tutaj posiada plik:
<scx> file /etc/init.d/.depend.boot
<scx> ?
<Psotnick> od początku kwietnia rozmawiałem z 37 osobami
<phalcore> Stirlitz: co to jest bo jestem lekko mowiac zielony w linuxie :P
<kklimonda> scx: tak
<Stirlitz> phalcore, idź poszukaj na forum ubuntu, cos tam o tym jest
<scx> kklimonda: moglbym prosic o wynnik ponizszego polecenia (np. na wklej.org)?
<scx> cat /etc/init.d/.depend.boot | grep -i hdparm
<Stirlitz> scx, pusto
<kklimonda> scx: nic tam nie mam, poza pustym TARGETS i INTERACTIVE
<kklimonda> scx: na kanale debianowym będziesz miał więcej szczęścia
<scx> ok, dzieki
<scx> to, ze te pliki sa puste to tez jest dla mnie wazna informacja
<Stirlitz> nikt nie narzekał na unity jeszcze dzisiaj?
<Psotnick> unity posysa
<Psotnick> pasuje ;)
<Psotnick> IMHO trochę mniej niż gnome3
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: wątpię, to byłby nudny dzień.
<Stirlitz> hyhy
<ntat> Stirlitz, ja mogę ponarzekać:) Zainstalowałem najnowsze Ubuntu i wiesza mi się przy Unity - zaraz przy starcie X`ów
<kklimonda> dzień, kiedy nikt nie narzeka na Unity, i nie grozi zmienieniem dystrybucji dniem straconym.
<ntat> Podobnie mam z najnowszym jajkiem i Firefoxem - Firefox zawiesza cały system
<Stirlitz> ech jakby nie brak sshmenu w sumie mógłbym używać
<Stirlitz> mnie sie nie wiesza, działa szybciej niż to standardowe
<Psotnick> zainstalowałem gnome3 i od razu przywitał miłym komunikatem, że x3000 mogę sobie wsadzić w cztery litery
<kklimonda> no bo to nie jest karta graficzna ;)
<Stirlitz> :> jasne
<ntat> Apropos komunikatorów, Empathy czy Pidgin?:)
<Psotnick> pidgin
<Psotnick> kklimonda: no i co z tego ;D
<Psotnick> openbox nie narzeka ;D
<kklimonda> ntat: empathy
<Stirlitz> empathy jest fajne, tylko jabberowych ficzerów nie umie
<Stirlitz> w ogóle mało umie
<ntat> aktualnie mam pidgina ale nie wiem, jak empathy się sprawuje. Wcześniej korzystałem z Kadu do sieci gg i byłem bardziej niż zadowolony:)
<phalcore> jak sie nazywa program ktory emuluje gry z windowsa?
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: można rozmawiać, i to mi wystarcza ogólnie
<kklimonda> phalcore: dosbox
<phalcore> :>
<Stirlitz> to typowe w linuksach, jak już pidgin sie wszystkiego nauczył trzeba wymienic na coś co dopiero umie z tego 10%
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: ale w przypadku Empathy to jest decyzja deweloperów
<kklimonda> pod spodem telepathy potrafi wszystko, nawet z pidginowych bibliotek korzystać
<Stirlitz> i mam sobie pod spodem dopisać wykrywanie jabberowych usług chocby?
<phalcore> juz mam: wine
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, wiem wiem, to marny procent, sama idea empathy jest ok
<Stirlitz> takoż działanie
<phalcore> kiepskie to empathy, dalej mi rozlacza gg mimo ze jakis sposob z forum zastosowalem
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: ja osobiście nigdy nie rozumiałem idei usług jabberowych
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: zawsze wolałem komunikator, który potrafi gadać z różnymi protokołami.
<phalcore> niech mi ktos pomoze z tym empathy :(
<ntat> Skonfigurowałem Evolution z moim kontem i ustawiłem, żeby sprawdzał maile co 10 min. ale nie informuje mnie o nadejściu nowych w tym Gnomowym "powiadamiaczu". Można to jakoś ustawić, żeby migała koperta?
<kklimonda> ech, założyłem sobie konto na goodreads, by jakoś usystematyzować książki które czytałem, i to co chcę przeczytać.. i nawet nie pamiętam wszystkiego co w tym roku czytałem..
<ntat> albo zmieniała kolor, jak to ma miejsce w pidginie;]
<kklimonda> ntat: u mnie tak robi
<ntat> hm
<kklimonda> (zmienia koperta kolor na niebieski - ta koperta messaging menu, nie jakiś wymysł inny)
<ntat> Ustawiłem sobie czas na 1 min. zobaczymy...
<ntat> :)
<Stirlitz> ciekawe jak to dalej bedzie z tym menu, jak wszysto sie tam ma zmieścić
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: a co jeszcze tam się miałoby mieścić?
<kklimonda> sporo rzeczy przeniesie się na lewą stronę, do launchera
<Stirlitz> no u mnie po dwóch dobach liferea dodaje do tego menu kilkadziesiąt wpisów
<ntat> Nie odbiera:(
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: no to nie robi tego dobrze
<foreste> jakie distro na lapka ?
<Stirlitz> no ale przeciez tak jest lepiej nix ikona w trayu z numerkami ;)
<Stirlitz> poza tym trzeba juz 2x kliknąć
<kklimonda> foreste: Ubuntu
<Stirlitz> dock z osx to wszystko ma w... docku i szybciej
<Stirlitz> tyle że appsy umieja gadac z dockiem
<foreste> kklimonda:  a poza ubuntu ?
<kklimonda> foreste: opensuse?
<foreste> mhm
<foreste> podam model lapka
<Stirlitz> w unity już cos podobnie, ale taki thunderbird musi byc z ppa i z hackami
<ntat> dobra działa ale z opóźnieniem mimo, że ustawiłem 1 min
<foreste> benq joybook a52
<foreste> 2x1,7ghz ati radeon x200m 800mb ram
<foreste> 800m wone
<foreste> zainstalowane jest igb ram
<foreste> dokladnie 880mb
<foreste> dysk ok 130gb
<sysek> nie ogarniam
<sysek> 10 lat szukania
<jacekowski> zachcialo mi sie jakas gierke i padlo na gta4 i ehhh
<sysek> i cialo zniknelo
<jacekowski> 14G to mi sie do jutra bedzie ssalo
<Stirlitz> wracaj do Polski u nas to godzinke trwa
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: bylem we francji
<jacekowski> to jest jedyna rzecz w ktorej oni sa zaawansowani cywilizacyjnie
<gjm> Stirlitz: taa? gdzie?
<jacekowski> 100Mbit w kazdym domu
<Stirlitz> gjm, w domu?
<sysek> o wlasnie
<sysek> jezeli w koncu nie zyje
<gjm> Stirlitz: chyba twoim
<sysek> to wojska amerykanskie w koncu wycofaja ludzi
<ntat> Jest jakiś inny odtwarzacz, który będzie współpracował z systemową zmianą utworów (w trayu) oprócz (mono`wego) banshe, który działa trochę mułowato?:)
<jacekowski> clementine
<ntat> jacekowski, clementine jest w QT napisany, a może coś gtk?
<foreste> rythmix ;p
<jacekowski> QT
<jacekowski> QT4
<ntat> foreste, co to?
<ntat> :)
<Stirlitz> na biednym upc  517.120.505 2,79M/s   w 3m 13s
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: /me chce
<jacekowski> u mnie tylko biedy ADSL jest
<jacekowski> nawet nie ADSL2
<jacekowski> 700k/s gora cisne
<gjm> u mnie biedne-biedne-biedne 3g
<jacekowski> mieszkalem w miejscu gdzie 3g bylo szybsze od adsl
<foreste> kubuntu jest wolne od od bugu ubuntu ?
<Stirlitz> bugowie ta chcieli widać
<gjm> e, dobre! bugbuntu 11.04
<foreste> bug tzn
<foreste> unity
<foreste> i gubiace grub 2 ;E
<gjm> gnome-shell
<foreste> a moze arch or pld ?
<foreste> xd
<gjm> ja tam nie wiem
<gjm> już się nie wypowiadam
<foreste> amoze gentooooooooooooooo :P
<sysek> pld lol
<ntat> Jak zrobić, żeby pod ppm była opcja uruchomienia emulatora terminala w wybranym miejscu (folderze)
<ntat> ?:)
<scx> ntat: sproboj Rhythmbox albo Exaile
<kklimonda> ntat: poszukaj nautilus terminal w paczkach
<scx> ntat: jest wtyczka do nautilius
<scx> open-terminal
<scx> ntat: apt-cache search nautilus | grep open | grep terminal
<scx> http://packages.ubuntu.com/search?keywords=open-terminal&searchon=names&suite=all&section=all
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3jhas76> (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<ntat> ok, już mam - dzięki:)
<phalcore> jak sie wkleja linki do putty'ego?
<Stirlitz> pewnie srodkiem
<Enlik> Prawym ztcp
<firemark> lewo-bocznym
<Stirlitz> putty pod linuksami?
<Stirlitz> toz to zboczenie
<Enlik> Ano ano
<phalcore> stirlitz to co proponujesz? :D
<phalcore> do shella
<Stirlitz> w gnome? sshmenu, w kde konsole umie samo
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: zboczenie, nie zboczenie ale czasem trzeba go użyć ;)
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, pfff patrz wyżej
<kklimonda> putty i pterm (który jest jego częścią) to jedyne działające rozwiązanie do wyświetlania starych aplikacji, pisanych za czasów dosa
<Stirlitz> uhm pewnie o to mu chodzi
<phalcore> gdzie to sshmenu jest? :P
<Dreadlish> RE!
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: no ale stwierdzam, że sam fakt użycia puttego w Linuksie nie jest zboczeniem ;}
<kklimonda> phalcore: odpal sobie terminal, wpisz ssh login@host i tyle
<Enlik> http://lwn.net/Articles/436077/ cóź za dyskusja ;-)
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, bardzo wygodne przy nastu, dziesięciu hostach
<phalcore> kklimonda, ale jak sie zalogowac w ten sposob na shella? gdzie haslo gdzie port gdzie username gdzie host :P
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: ja mam w ~/.ssh/config aliasy porobione
<kklimonda> phalcore: man ssh
<Enlik> Aha, 1st
<kklimonda> -l login -P port chyba
<kklimonda> albo -p
<kklimonda> hasło podasz jak cię poprosi
<Stirlitz> a ja miałem tyle ze przestałem pamietać, kklimonda sshmenu jest po prostu wygodne
<phalcore> jak mozesz to prosze o komende cala z hostem, portem, loginem i haslem ;p
<kklimonda> phalcore: ssh -l login -p port host
<kklimonda> a potem hasło
<phalcore> yeah
<phalcore> dzieki
<phalcore> ale laik ze mnie :P
<Stirlitz> poza tym kto sie jeszcze hasłami loguje po ssh ;)
<kklimonda> heh, zdziwiłbyś się ;)
<phalcore> faktycznie uzywanie putty to troche debilstwo :D
<phalcore> w linuxie
<kklimonda> kurde, gmail bouncuje maile jak załączniki mają złe..
<kklimonda> muszę znaleść lepszy hosting dla poczty..
<Stirlitz> żć
<kklimonda> "As a security measure to prevent potential viruses, Gmail doesn't allow you to send or receive executable files (such as files ending in .exe) that could contain damaging executable code. In addition, Gmail does not allow you to send or receive files that are corrupted."
<Stirlitz> moze ubuntu.pl :)
<kklimonda> nie ma to jak wylać dziecko z kąpielą
<kklimonda> mam własną domenę, potrzebuję tylko gdzieś pocztę wrzucać
<Stirlitz> ja sie juz tez z gmaila wycofuję
<Stirlitz> z podobnych powodów
<phalcore> a ja tam na interii jade :D
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, a... ile was tam jest w twojej domenie?
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: 3 osoby, z 6 maili
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, uhm jak chcesz to priv
<kklimonda> muszę się w sumie rozejrzeć za jakimś lekkim systemem do zwalczania, to może bym wrzucił to z powrotem do siebie.. spamassassin za dużo zjadał ramu
<kklimonda> do zwalczania spamu*
<Dreadlish> he
<Dreadlish> o lol
<Dreadlish> chyba nikt nie siedzi
<Dreadlish> nawet połączenie po ssh szybko chodzi
<ea4t> nie wiem. ja leze
<Dreadlish> lolololol
<Dreadlish> o lol
<Dreadlish> adminy poszły sąć
<Dreadlish> spać*
<Dreadlish> kurde
<czesmir> dziwne
<czesmir> powinni byc 24/7
<Dreadlish> już0,5h szuka liczb pierwszych
<Dreadlish> i tak z 20mb zeszło :D
<phalcore> czemu jak zaktualizowalem moje ubuntu 10.10 przez menedzer aktualizacji to nie pisze w informacjach o systemie, ze jest 11.04?
<ea4t> bo moze nie jest
<phalcore> cofam pytanie
<phalcore> Nie można uzyskać blokady na wyłączność
<phalcore> To zazwyczaj oznacza, że inna aplikacja do zarządzania pakietami (jak apt-get lub aptitude) jest już uruchomiona. Należy najpierw zamknąć tę aplikację.
<phalcore> tak pisze przy aktualizacji
<czesmir> Dreadlish: ty jestes z kujawsko-pomorskiego?
<Dreadlish> czesmir: nie?
<Dreadlish> czesmir: a cu?
<czesmir> a bo myslalem bo tez jest taka miejscowosc
<czesmir> bo szukalem w google maps
<Dreadlish> to jest w okolicach wawy
<Dreadlish> chyba
<czesmir> ja wyszkalem drugi raz to pokazalo kolo wawy
<czesmir> noo
<czesmir> dziwne ogolnie ze pokazuje tylko jeden wynik
#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-03
<m477> co oznacza w c++ ' ~<nazwaklasy>() ' ?
<kklimonda> m477: destruktor
<m477> to jest cos jak jawne zniszczenie obiektu?
<m477> ok mam, ale trzeba z tego korzystac? nie ma automatycznego odsmiecacza jak w javie?
<kklimonda> jest i nie ma
<kklimonda> jak zaalokujesz obiekt na stacu, to zostanie zniszczony kiedy wyjdzie poza zasięg
<kklimonda> ale nie ma takowego GC jak w Javie
<kklimonda> stacku*
<m477> a co to stack?
<kklimonda> po Polsku to stos
<m477> a to wiem
<m477> dzieki
<phalcore> zainstalowalem alien arena z tar.gz poprzez sudo make install tylko nie wiem jak teraz uruchomic ta gre
<phalcore> pomocy :D
<jacekowski> m477: w C i C++ nikt cie za raczke nie poprowadzi
<jacekowski> m477: to twoja pamiec, zarzadzaj sobie nia sam
<m477> no tak
<firemark> jacekowski: dobre zdanie :D
<firemark> m477: miałeś do mnie napisać <:
<TheNumb> 1st
<anemus> TheNumb, prawie 9h poślizgu, te długie weekendy źle wpływają na ludzi
<TheNumb> anemus: 1st rano ;-)
<lisu> p/
<mati75> re
<sztyft2> Witam. Ostatnio zepsuł mi się laptop i musiałem pożyczyć inny od znajomego. Problemem było uruchamianie go w trybie graficznym. Gdzieś znalazłem podpowiedź żeby usunąć xorg.conf. Na tym kanale irc jednak mi to odradzono :] i za namową zwyczajnie wyciąłem ten plik i przeniosłem w inne miejsce. Teraz ładnie się uruchamia, ale działą przeraźliwie wolno. Czy to wina zintegrowanej karty? jakiś Intel8xx? Czy może (jak zauważyłem)
<sztyft2> braku nowego xorg.conf? Może ktoś mi powie co mam zmienić w starym pliku żeby ta zintegrowana karta chociaż trochę lepiej chodziła. http://wklej.to/wiqOy   To jest stary xorg.conf
<Nerihsa> hmm
<sztyft2> wystarczy że zmienię w tym pliku "nvidia" na "intel" ? :P
<Nerihsa> yhy
<Nerihsa> i usunac linijke z nologo
<sztyft2> dziękować
<Nerihsa> i/lub wogole zostawic tylko sekcje device
<sztyft2> Module i Screen usunąć? nie zrypię nic?
<Nerihsa> ajc nie intel
<Nerihsa> i810
<Nerihsa> albo inny numerek, nie pamietam
<Nerihsa> moze je tez zakomentowac
<Nerihsa> albo zrobic kopie pliku
<sztyft2> numerek ma odpowiadać mojej wersji karty ? czy wesji sterownika ściągniętego (paczki xorg ze sterownikami do kart)
<sztyft2> szperałem w synapticu i tam jest jeden sterownik dla wszystkich kart z serii l8xx l9xx
<Nerihsa> tak?
<Nerihsa> nie mam intela wiec nie wiem
<Nerihsa> w google zobaczylem ze ktos ma i845 i uzywa i810
<Nerihsa> ale to post z 2005 :p
<Nerihsa> z kolei widze teraz gdzie indziej driver "intel"
<Nerihsa> xX
<sztyft2> xserver-xorg-video-intel      x.org X server -- intel i8xx, i9xx display driver
<sztyft2> zmienię nvidia na intel i zobaczę co wyjdzie :]
<Nerihsa> to dajesz
<sztyft2> pa :]
<jacekowski> on chce drivery intela uzywac z karta nvidii?
<TheNumb> sztyft2: wyjdzie bokiem :D
<sztyft2> nieee...
<sztyft2> przełożyłem swój dysk twardy do laptopa z kartą intela
<Nerihsa> on ma intela a w starym xorgu mial nvidie
<sztyft2> na 2 tygodnie
<jacekowski> no to zmienic driver i powinno zabanglac
<sztyft2> driver automatycznie był zainstalowany
<sztyft2> pytanie czy nie posiadając wpisanego go w xorg.cong wogóle korzysta
<sztyft2> bo system działa ociężale
<sztyft2> już przy mozilli odpalonej :p
<sztyft2> :]
<jacekowski> zobacz w logach
<TheNumb> pff
<TheNumb> Nie zdążyłem...
<TheNumb> Przecież od jakiegoś czasu xorg automatycznie się konfiguruje.
<TheNumb> Wystarczy wywalić stary driver, zainstalować nowy i powinno banglać.
<gjm> Bry
<manio> o/
<Kwpolska> wywalalem gnome 3.  zostalo tylko evince, eog, file-roller i (zaleznosc, yeah) nautilus.  szukam dobrych zamiennikow.
<winter> o/
<ntat> Jak się nazywa program w ubuntu do instalacji sterowników własnościowych dla wifi?
<TheNumb> ntat: jockey-gtk?
<TheNumb> Sterowniki własnościowe.
<TheNumb> Ten sam co do grafiki umie doinstalować.
<ntat> Już mam - Ndiswrapper
<ntat> :)
<TheNumb> ntat: a jaka karta?
<ntat> To jest wifi na usb - Level One się nazywa
<TheNumb> :|
<TheNumb> ntat: networkmanager sobie nie poradził?
<buber> lol
<buber> a lspci to nie istnieje? lsusb, dmesg | tail? :D
<TheNumb> ntat: nazywa się level one, ale wiesz jaki ma chipset w środku?
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> I pomóż tu takiemu...
<buber> indeed
<TheNumb> Wie ktoś co się dzieje z heavensource?
<buber> wtf ?
<TheNumb> :<
<buber> kwa, za duzo wolnego ostatnio :]
<TheNumb> buber: jak za dużo wolnego, to możesz mi dać zapkę na jakiś tracker jeśli posiadasz <:
<buber> przestalem sie w to bawic juz :)
<TheNumb> :<
<buber> kiedys mialem dosyc dobre konto nawet
<buber> ratio 21 :D
<TheNumb> buber: oO
<buber> nie ma co kraść ;]
<Admc> ciekawe co za idiota wrzucił do repo mencodera z niespełnionymi zależnościami
<Kwpolska> Admc: ubuntu?  standard
<Admc> mint
<Admc> ale ma te same repo
<kklimonda> a czego mu brakuje? bo tu instaluje się bez problemu
<Admc> próbuje mi zainstalować wersję z natty
<kklimonda> (nie wiem, czy to źle czy dobrze?)
<Admc> podrzuciłem mu to co chiał ale przez to gpicview nie chciał działać
<Admc> bo libjpeg nie działało
<lisu> o, nowe jajo w natty. ...aktualizujemy.
<TheNumb> lisu: na bazie 2.6.38.5?
<lisu> krude zniknęło mi
<lisu> chwila
<Admc> dlatego zainstalowałem mencodera z mavericka z --force-all i poszło
<lisu> TheNumb: 2.6.38-9-generic          2.6.38-9.43
<lisu> ok sprawdzę co to, albo sie zobaczymy, albo wyp*lę w kosmos ubuntu.
<lisu> wow, kurde, chyba coś porawili w działaniu, ... może jakieś łaty dali
 * lisu uruchamia to co zwykle... 20 przeglądarek i sprawdza
<lisu> e, wydawało mi się, jak mam mało pouruchamiane to dosc sprawnie śmiga.
<TheNumb> lisu: placebo ;d
<lisu> ...chociaż... może coś tam deko ruszyło. Kto wie.
<lisu> TheNumb: tak mi się wydaje. Chociaż zobaczymy jutro, bo ostatnio czasem X'y mi wywalało bez powodu.
<lisu> Ciekawe co po aktualizacji.
<TheNumb> Kto idzie ze mną lepić bałwana?
<lisu> TheNumb: zapodaj kilka fotek... wlasnie slyszalem w tv, bo drze się z drugiego pomieszczenia, ze opady śniegu na slasku
<lisu> brb
<TheNumb> lisu: na dolnym śląsku też :P
<TheNumb> Zaraz cyknę telefonem...
<Admc> u mnie też padało, a teraz pada deszcz
<Admc> ale zdjęcie zdążyłem zrobić
<TheNumb> http://i.imgur.com/pni1i.jpg
<TheNumb> http://i.imgur.com/tJbgq.jpg
<TheNumb> http://i.imgur.com/zNdIu.jpg
<mati75> u mnie  ładnie słońce świeci
<buber> a u mnie pochmurno ale +12
<buber> zimno w ch!
<Nerihsa> 12 i zimno?
<Nerihsa> to fartenheity :?
<buber> C
<buber> zimno mówie !
<Nerihsa> meow
<buber> moze sie ociepli do konca tygodnia ;]
<Rav-X> Witam. Mam dziwny problem z Firefoxem 4 na Ubuntu 11.04. Chodzi o to że nie mam na pasku narzędzi widocznej ikonki zakładek i nie pokazuje się pomimo dodawania nowych zakładek, ale za to pojawia się wtedy jak włączam dostosowanie paska narzędzi. Na Windows 7 nie mam takiego problemu.
<Nerihsa> hmm
<TheNumb> buber: u mnie 1.5C
<TheNumb> ;]
<Rav-X> Czy może ktoś ma pomysł na te zakładki w Firefox'ie 4?
<TheNumb> Rav-X: Google Chrome [SOLVED] ;]
<fi9o> Rav-X: Wywalic ustawienia ff4
<Rav-X> tzn.?
<Kwpolska> Rav-X: rm -rf ~/.mozilla
<buber> TheNumb, kondolencje ;]
<Stirlitz> ppm obok paska adresu i zaptasz pasek zakladek
<daqwid2727> witam, mam pytanie, czy uruchamiał ktoś na ubu 11.04 gre Wolfenstein ET (natywnie, z getdeb)
<daqwid2727> bo u mnie nie chce chodzic, w sensie ze jest dzwiek ale obrazu nie ma
<daqwid2727> obraz sie pomniejsza dodatkowo, tak ze zostaja 2 czarne paski po bokach
<buber> http://www.dobreprogramy.pl/MaXDemage/Szanowni-uzytkownicy-Linuxa,24413.html
<buber> ROTFL :D
<daqwid2727> komputer to HP ProBook jeśli coś to pomoże
<TheNumb> daqwid2727: za mało to mówi.
<daqwid2727> to co jeszcze mam podać?
<gjm> daqwid2727: wyrzuć te ubuntu
<daqwid2727> ;>
<TheNumb> daqwid2727: procesor, karta grafiki, rozmiar buta, badania moczu.
<gjm> o, te ostatnie najważniejsze
<daqwid2727> procesor i3 2.40 Ghz, karta grafiki jakaś zintegrowana, nie mam pojęcia jaka, 8gb ramu
<TheNumb> daqwid2727: sprawdź jaka karta...
<TheNumb> daqwid2727: wrzuć wynik lspci na wklej.org
<daqwid2727> można jakoś przez kompa?
<TheNumb> daqwid2727: napisałem...
<Rav-X> prucz zresetowania wszystkich ustawień i skasowania dodatków w tym chatzilli, ni c się nie zmieniło, nadal nie mam ikonki z zakładkami :(
<daqwid2727> http://wklej.org/id/522949/
<TheNumb> daqwid2727: jak stary jest ten laptop?
<lisu> jak świat.
<daqwid2727> nie, ma miesiąc
<tar-gz> TheNumb: dzisiaj slackware postawie sobie chyba
<TheNumb> daqwid2727: instalowałeś sterowniki do karty graficznej?
<buber> lol, intel
<TheNumb> tar-gz: współczuję.
<daqwid2727> ... nie
<TheNumb> daqwid2727: no to marsz do instalatora...
<tar-gz> TheNumb: Why?
<buber> tar-gz, a PLD nie robi ?
<TheNumb> tar-gz: Nie lubię.
<tar-gz> buber: nie
<TheNumb> tar-gz: i syf.
<tar-gz> 3 dni męczenia i nie mam pojęcia co nie tak jest
<daqwid2727> ale w tym "programie" do sterownikow nie ma jej
<daqwid2727> na starszym ubu działał wolf
<daqwid2727> wydaje mi sie że to przez to cudo Unity ;/
<buber> tar-gz, bo PLD umarło
<tar-gz> buber: ;-)
<tar-gz> Slackware, sid, fedora
<tar-gz> coś z tego się postawi
<Rav-X> Teraz wszyscy będą zganiać wszystkie problemy na Unity :D
<buber> ja probowalem do archa sie przesiąść i po godzinie zrezygnowałem :D
<TheNumb> buber: eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<TheNumb> buber: jak to? xD
<buber> srak :D
<tar-gz> buber:  ++
<buber> TheNumb, ma działać, i ma być ładnie
<TheNumb> tar-gz: slackware jest beznadziejny, instalowanie paczek jest przekombinowane.
<buber> gnome tam juz nie ma normalnego a KDE jest fuj
<tar-gz> Trzeba wszystkiego spróbować.
<Rav-X> i ktoś ma jeszcze jakiś pomysł aby pojawiła mi się na pasku narzędzi ta ikonka od zakładek?
<Szycha> buber, nie przejmuj sie, ja zanim pierwszy raz odpalilem archa to 3 razy do samej instalki podchodzilem.
<Szycha> buber, lol, jak to nie ma normalnego gnome jak jest
<TheNumb> buber: nigdzie już nie ma gnome.
<buber> nie wiem sam, może debian
<TheNumb> Szycha: w archu jest już gnome3
<Szycha> ale w testing -.-
<TheNumb> Szycha: nie
<buber> ale po co psuć skoro u mnie 11.04 działa
<EsmD> yo
<TheNumb> Szycha: masz niekatualne informacje.
<Szycha> juz przeniesli?
<buber> fakt, są bagi, ale da sie żyć
<TheNumb> Szycha: już dawno oO
<TheNumb> 30.04
<Szycha> w sobote instalowalem jeszcze gnome 2
<Szycha> tfu
<Szycha> instalowalem gnome 3 z testng
<TheNumb> Szycha: syfiaste, co nie?
<Szycha> ano, nawet na chwile sie z kde przeprosilem
<TheNumb> Szycha: KDE jest fajne...
<Szycha> ale to na krotka chwile bo rownie syfiaste
<TheNumb> Szycha: jak masz w miarę mocny sprzęt ;p
<TheNumb> Szycha: KDE i tak lepsze on XFCE i GNOME3.
<Szycha> openbox i tint2 najlepsze
<TheNumb> Szycha: fuj.
<Szycha> co kto lubi
<Rav-X> mi tam unity pasuje w Ubuntu, fakt że parę rzeczy trzeba doszlifować, ale ostawiam że tak za dwie kolejne wersje Ubuntu nikt już nie będzie chciał siedzieć na Gnome i KDE
<TheNumb> Szycha: to nie ma integracji niczego z niczym.
<TheNumb> Rav-X: to źle obstawiasz.
<Szycha> TheNumb, a po co mi integracja?
<TheNumb> Szycha: niektorzy lubią.
<Szycha> i tak ustawiam tylko motyw gtk, do tego qt ustawiam zeby bralo motyw gtk i mam wyjebane
<Szycha> a na qt uzywam az dwoch aplikacji
<Rav-X> TheNumb: Tzn.? Już teraz nie jest źle, jedyny problem jaki u mnie puk co się objawił to brak większej modyfikacji pulpitu i brak ikonki do zakładek w ff, a tak wszystko śmiga co powinno
<TheNumb> Rav-X: ta zmiana będzie dotyczyła tylko ewentualnie użytkowników ubuntu.
<TheNumb> Szycha: też kiedyś miałem parcie na oboxa i tint2.
<TheNumb> Później doszedłem do wniosku, że to bez sensu.
<Szycha> ja ostatnio jestem tez strasznie leniwy.
<Szycha> i nie chce mi sie ustawiac boxa i tinta ;)
<Rav-X> Ja osobiście czekałem aż któraś dystrybucja Linuksa zacznie twożyć własne środowisko graficzne, i Ubuntu w tym momencie zrobiło najlepszy ruch, tylko tyle żeby nie przekombinowali za bardzo. A początki zawsze są trudne dla wszystkich ;)
<TheNumb> Rav-X: e tam, od razu swoje. W 90% bazują na GNOME.
<TheNumb> Nihil novi
<buber> mnie w KDE obrzydzają fonty i ta szara cukierkowatosc
<TheNumb> buber: zmień fonty i theme?
<buber> zawsze tak samo
<TheNumb> buber: pieprzysz.
<buber> nie podoba mi sie i ch
<buber> pokaż mi ładne kde ;]
<buber> to juz zdecydowanie windows jest ładniejszy i używalny
<Szycha> zmiana theme w kde to jest mordega straszna
<TheNumb> Szycha: konkretnie?
<buber> apsy są beznadziejne teraz
<buber> amarok porażka
<buber> networkmanager ktorego lubię z dupy
<TheNumb> buber: jest Clementine
<buber> milard klikniec zanim zacznie dzialac
 * Kwpolska uwielbia ncmpcpp i gmpc
<TheNumb> buber: instalujesz Wicd
<Kwpolska> buber: nabądź lepszy sprzęt [solved]
<buber> Kwpolska, hr hr
<buber> sprzęt mam dobry :D
<TheNumb> buber: Pentium III
<Szycha> TheNumb, jak by to ujac... W gtk wystarczy wrzucic theme do .themes, w qt jest z tym pierdyliard zabawy.
<Szycha> no i ciezko sie polapac w ustawieniach kde
<buber> TheNumb, Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     T6570  @ 2.10GHz
<Szycha> bo malo intuicyjne strasznie
<buber> buber@darkside:~$ cat /proc/meminfo
<buber> MemTotal:        3060032 kB
<buber> MemFree:         1777656 kB
<buber> Buffers:           56472 kB
<TheNumb> buber: oho, dobry sprzęt
<TheNumb> hr hr hr
<Rav-X> TheNumb: tak bazują w większości na Gnome, ale zawsze to się bardziej wyróżnia od innych dystrybucji, które głównie zmieniają kolory i tapetę, a czytałem że Unity w przyszłości ma być napisane w qt, więc z czasem przestaną opierać się na Gnome.
<buber> TheNumb, działający płynnie
<TheNumb> Rav-X: źle czytałeś. W QT jest pisana wersja Unity 2D, które już teraz możesz zainstalować.
<buber> TheNumb, działa już optimus w linuksie? ;]
<TheNumb> buber: dunno, nie obchodzi mnie to.
<buber> TheNumb, a ja mam X4500 i stery działają
<buber> i to jest ważne
<buber> żebym miał nvidię to zamiast łóbu było by darwin 10.6.7
<Szycha> ja to nigdy nie zrozumiem, co ludzie osx widza.
<TheNumb> Szycha: mi się podoba i to bardzo.
<Szycha> a mnie nie
<Szycha> mialem krotki czas maca i strasznie zle mi sie tego uzywalo.
<TheNumb> Szycha: dawno temu?
<Szycha> jakies pol roku...
<TheNumb> Szycha: a co było nie tak?
<Szycha> generalnie system dzialal ladnie, ale jego wyglad, sposob instalacji oprogramowania, najprostsze rzeczy mnie po prostu draznily
<Rav-X> TheNumb: fakt, moje niedopatrzenie. Ale wydaje mi się że jak już zaczęli kombinować z Unity dla 2D w qt, to z czasem zaczną się rozwijać w tym kierunku dalej.
<TheNumb> Szycha: wygląd zawsze można zmienić.
<TheNumb> Szycha: co jest drażniącego w instalacji oprogramowania poprzed drag'n'drop?
<TheNumb> Pomijając te, które mają instalatory.
<buber> Szycha, ja lubie cos co po prostu działa
<buber> tylko zeby nie ta cena
<TheNumb> buber: masz rodzinę/znajomych w USA?
<buber> nie
<TheNumb> :<
<Szycha> heh no ja po prostu z natury jestem kombinatorem i jak cos dziala, to zaczynam szukac dziury  w calym
<TheNumb> Szycha: jak brakuje softu z linuksa, to masz homebrew i sobie z niego instalujesz.
<TheNumb> wget itd.
<buber> ale po co ;;]
<Szycha> TheNumb, ciezko wyjasnic, w teorii nie ma nic, ale mnie takie rozwiazanie draznilo
<buber> drukarki dzialają, płyty sie nagrywają, zdalny backup najlepszy na swiecie jest
<buber> system jest ladny dla oka z fabryki
<buber> tylko cena
<TheNumb> buber: Time Machine? hr hr hr
<Szycha> to jest jak z niektorymi ludzmi, niby ktos Ci nic nie zrobil, a od poczatku go nie lubsiz
<TheNumb> buber: ok, jakoś działa to time machine
<TheNumb> buber: drukarki - cups :D
<buber> bo time machine kosztuje 2x wiecej niz normalny NFS z kartą N w drafcie
<buber> ale działa
<TheNumb> buber: time machine umie też backupować po usb.
<TheNumb> Tylko trzeba wklepać jedną magiczną linijkę w terminualu.
<buber> Time Capsule 2TB Hard Drive
<TheNumb> buber: daj spokój.
<buber> 1 406,17 zł
<buber> netto ;]
<TheNumb> buber: masz podmontowane coś po sambie i też działa
<buber> w tej cenie bede mial 4 terowe dyski WDka
<TheNumb> defaults write com.apple.systempreferences TMShowUnsupportedNetworkVolumes 1
<TheNumb> buber: i możesz robić synchro.
<buber> TheNumb, pare dni temu zaorałem hackintosha wiec wiem ;]
<buber> mam nawet iso na półce
<TheNumb> buber: też miałem 10.6.7...
<TheNumb> Dupiaście działało na moim laptopie.
<TheNumb> Przez starą kartę nvidii.
<buber> u mnie nie dziala bo mam intela niewspieranego
<buber> ale koleżka uzywa jako jedynego systemu
<TheNumb> buber: hacka czy ma maca?
<buber> hacka
<buber> TheNumb, core i5-2500 plus gtx460 plus 8xDDR3
<TheNumb> Widziałem ludzi, którzy ładowali to na netbooki i b. dobrze działało.
<TheNumb> buber: o, nowy laptop.
<buber> desktop
<TheNumb> buber: to desktop :3
<TheNumb> Procek Sandy Bridge...
<buber> ta
<buber> kurde, może bym triple boota zrobił
<TheNumb> buber: da się, ja miałem.
<TheNumb> http://wiadomosci.gazeta.pl/Wiadomosci/1,80277,9532013,Sony__Hakerzy_znowu_wykradli_dane__Tym_razem_25_mln.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/62kpvzk> (at wiadomosci.gazeta.pl)
<TheNumb> Żal mi Sony :D
<Caemyr> mi nie
<Caemyr> sami sie prosili
<Szycha> moje maja
<Szycha> ale wisi mi to, bo i tak nie mam karty kredytowej ani nic nie kupowalem u nich
<Caemyr> tylko adres domowy
<Caemyr> i moze telefon
<Caemyr> i zapewne mail
<Caemyr> co to jest...
<TheNumb> baza 77kk maili :3
<Caemyr> +25
<TheNumb> Razem 77.
<Caemyr> nie
<Caemyr> 75 za pierwszym razem
<TheNumb> To coś źle przeczytałem.
<Caemyr> a teraz ok 25 kk
<TheNumb> No, to 100kk maili :)
<Caemyr> http://di.com.pl/news/37684,10,Sony_Drugi_atak.html
<Caemyr> zeby maili
<Caemyr> mail, imie/nazwisko, adres, telefon, w niektorych przypadkach nr karty
<Caemyr> to nie sa tylko emaile (prawdziwe i niespamowe)
<buber> coś bym popsuł
<buber> arch i debian nie
<buber> to co ;]
<Caemyr> slack?
<TheNumb> buber: gentoo
<Caemyr> gentoo sie samo psuje
<Caemyr> nie trzeba
<TheNumb> Caemyr: to funtoo
<buber> bleh
<buber> nie bede procka pastowal codziennie
<czesmir> *bsd
<buber> nie na daily use
<buber> jeszcze jakies madre propozycje? :D
<Enlik> Windows 95
<Kwpolska> buber: win3.11
<buber> hahaha
<Kwpolska> buber: systemy polecane przez fsf.org
<Kwpolska> przepraszam, “wolne ‘dystrybucje’ GNU/Linuksa” polecane przez GNU/Stallmana i GNU/FSF
<buber> hahaha, mam inną definicję wolnosci :D
<Quintasan> \o/
<Caemyr> a
<Caemyr> hmm
<Caemyr> reactos sam sie psuje rowniez
<Caemyr> wiec tez odpada
<Kwpolska> buber: arch to dobre distro
<elwin013> Cześć :)
<Quintasan> cześć
<Quintasan> łomatko już za 6 dni UDS
<Kwpolska> Quintasan: ubuntu debil summit?
<Quintasan> >debil?
<Quintasan> Proszę mnie nie obrażać
<grappas> deeeeeeeeeeebil
<grappas> '[
<grappas> ;p
 * Kwpolska bedzie mial duzo robot
<buber> w morde no, chodzi mi po łbie sid
<bart1> witajcie - jak wam sie podoba nowe ubuntu
<bart1> ja niestety jestemt po przeinstalowaniu systemu bo poostu aktualizacja sie totalnie skaszanila
<buber> podoba
<buber> wystarczy ?
<gjm> bart1: do dupy
<bart1> a unity hmmmmm - to nie dla mnir
<gjm> buber: heretyk
<buber> mnie sie podoba
<bart1> a zasobow zrzera jak nie wiem
<buber> pitolisz
<bart1> mam do was pytanko - mam pewien problem z programowaniem w bashu - wiecie gdzie mogl bym zadac na ten temat pytanie
<gjm> bart1: /j #bash
<bart1> ale polski jakis kanal wolalbym
<TheNumb> Jakieś propozycje na czym zbudować mały i cichy serwerek?
<Enlik> bart1: a jaki problem
<Enlik> ?
<bart1> chodzi o to ze mam skrypt i chcialbym w nim zawartosc pliku przepchnac przez taila i to co wyjdzie dac jako paprametry do uruchomienia nastepnego skryptu
<Enlik> xargs może się przyda
<Enlik> tail -f plik | xargs echo
<buber> TheNumb, thin client?
<buber> TheNumb, system na CF card, storage po NFS albo na dysku USB ?
<bart1> ooki dzieki zaraz potestuje
<TheNumb> buber: czy ja wiem...
<TheNumb> buber: a może coś w rodzaju htpc, tylko czy to jest w miarę ciche...
<buber> TheNumb, i tak najglosniejszy bedzie dysk
 * buber stawial OScama na thin cliencie 
<TheNumb> buber: to jeszcze przeżyję.
<buber> rzeźba
<Enlik> U mnie wiatrak, szczegolnie przy uruchamianiu
<Enlik> ;]
<mati75> o_O
<bart1> enlik - zadzialalo - dzieki za podpowiedz
<Enlik> Gut
<TheNumb> http://allegro.pl/zotac-ion-itx-g-e-atom-330-nowa-sklep-fa-gw24m-cy-i1587367213.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3s3xxh7> (at allegro.pl)
<TheNumb> To jest fajne :D
<TheNumb> Tylko drogie :<
<buber> na tym to lepiej normalnego kompa złożyć
<buber> ja kombinuje, jak zrobić tanio media player pod tv podpięty
<buber> przemeblowałem i nie mam jak puscic kabla :D
<TheNumb> buber: normalnego to nie...
<TheNumb> buber: za głośne cholerstwo.
<buber> mój jest cichy w miarę
<TheNumb> Może jakiś stary terminal znajdę.
<buber> kurde, jak zmusic banshee do czytania *cue
<TheNumb> buber: może nie umie?
<buber> no nie umie
<buber> tak to fajnie nawet
<buber> nie chce mi sie clementine instalować tylko dla tego ficzera
<TheNumb> buber: ojej, ale trudne. apt-get install clementine :<
<buber> TheNumb, clementine jest w QT ...
<TheNumb> buber: i co, boli?
<buber> troche
<TheNumb> buber: developerem jest koleś, ktory robi to pod ubuntu z GNOME.
<buber> ale banshee jest fajne ;)
<TheNumb> Fajne, jak lubisz mono.
<TheNumb> Dla mnie trochę muli to banshee, nie lubię.
<ntat> banshee fajne?;) Mi banshee nie potrafi playlisty .pls odtworzyć
<ntat> a poza tym to strasznie muli
<Kwpolska> banshee ssie
<buber> hejterzy '[
<buber> ;[
<Kwpolska> buber: nie jestem hejterem
<buber> ta nie ^
<buber> :D
<ntat> buber, z resztą używaj, to co Ci odpowiada
<buber> to co, mpd, rythmbox? ;]
<czesmir> mnie wystarcza rythmbox
<Tyczek> Do foobara jest fajna wtyczka -foocuefilter. Wywala śmieci z playlisty. Macie coś takiego tam u siebie? ;P
<buber> czesmir, jest cue?
<buber> jednak clementine jest naj
<Kwpolska> buber: mpd ftw
<buber> Kwpolska, nie
<marioczek> siemano
<buber> łuh, asot 500 za 1.5 godziny bedzie ;]
<marioczek> nie rozumiem zmienilem haslo na phpmyadmin a teraz nie moge sie zalogowac
<marioczek> o0
<lisu> marioczek: hasła przechowywanie są w bazie.
<marioczek> o siema lisu
<lisu> o/
<marioczek> nadal sie z tym nie poddaje ;p
<marioczek> wiec tak zainstalowalem phpmyadmin zeby zrobic prosto baze
<marioczek> i zmienic haslo to moze problem zniknie
<marioczek> ale teraz w ogole sie nie moge zalogowac tak jak by haslo bylo bledne
<marioczek> moge jakos za pomoca konsoli zresetowac haslo w phpmyadmin ?
<lisu> marioczek: nie.
<lisu> marioczek: man mysql.
<marioczek> napewno cos zrobilem zle innym nawet nie wyskakiwalo to
<marioczek> Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO)
<lisu> lol
<marioczek> pisze ze nie uzywam hasla a przeciez mialem haslo
<marioczek> teraz je zmienilem i nie moge sie zalogowac , ale to pogmatwane
<Kwpolska> marioczek: wywal konfiguracje do mysql
<marioczek> jakim sposobem ?
<lisu> marioczek: weź sobie poczytaj, hasła i rodzaj dostępu masz w bazie mysql.
<marioczek> nie wiem gdzie to jest
<BlessJah> w etc?
<marioczek> dobra kumam
<lisu> niestety.
<marioczek> bo mam phpmyadmin
<lisu> marioczek: ile ty masz lat?
<marioczek> i tego workbencha
<marioczek> i sie gryzlo poprostu
<lisu> ostatnio jak ktoś do mnie mówi: "kumam" to widzę, że ma 15 lat.
<vasco> witam
<marioczek> moze zaraz naprawie
<BlessJah> workbench?
<marioczek> nie nie mam 15
<BlessJah> na amidze mialem cos takiego
<BlessJah> lisu: on nie moze miec 15 lat jak zna workbencha
<marioczek> a raczej nie powinienem pisac swojego wieku na ircu bo to nie ma znaczenia
<BlessJah> marioczek: no widzisz, to ma jednak znaczenie
<lisu> marioczek: a ja nie powinienem pytać, ale ostatnio młodzież pyta dużo i jak cos im odpowiem, to każdy jeden jak patyki w żywopłocie wymawiają słowo "kumam" mimo, że chuja się na tym znają i wiedzą, że dzwoni, ale nie wiedzą w którym kościele.
<marioczek> wiesz lisu nie wszyscy maja taka sama pisownie
<marioczek> ktos moze napisac kumam ktos moze napisac rozumiem
<BlessJah> marioczek: nie powinienes podawac wieku, jesli jestes pod jurysdykcją kidprotect jeszcze
<marioczek> czym sie kierujecie ze mam 15 lat
<BlessJah> marioczek: przy czym bedac pod jurysdykcją kidprotect nalezysz najprawdopodobniej do grupy opisanej przez lisu
<marioczek> bo mam marioczkowaty nick i napisalem kumam ?
<BlessJah> bo piszesz zbyt mądrze na 13 lat?
<marioczek> ale tez za glupio na 18 ?
<BlessJah> matura jutro, wiec raczej nie masz 18
<marioczek> a jak jestem ninja ?
<marioczek> ;>
<TheNumb> Ratio: Inf.   Wysłano: 738.24 MB   Pobrano: 0.00 kB
<TheNumb> Hmm, coś tutaj nie tak ^^
<BlessJah> tak
<vasco> panowie stawial ktos AP na ath5k ?
<BlessJah> chyba ze poszlo inaczej albo masz inne interfejsy
<lisu> marioczek: nie, chwila, ja tylko chciałem zauważyć fakt, że młodzież gminazjalna z którą się zetknąłem naduzywa w/w słowa i to chyba jest pospolite w tej grupie wiekowej, więc tak mi się skojarzyło.
<lisu> vasco: ja używam ath5k, ale jedynie co dłubałem, to ad-hoc'a na tym.
<BlessJah> ja probowalem tak około 9.04
<vasco> no wlasnie ja potrzebuje AP na tym postawic a mam maly problem
<phalcore> jak ustawic w terminalu (ubuntu) kodowanie  iso-8859-2 na domyslne?
<BlessJah> byly spore problemy, kilka(nascie) razy doprowadzilem do zwisu chipsetu
<BlessJah> phalcore: dla samego siebie czy dla wszyskich?
<phalcore> dla samego siebi
<Kwpolska> phalcore: wcale
<BlessJah> hm... nie znam ubunciarskich temirnali
<phalcore> co wcale?
<BlessJah> ja bym dodal export LC_ALL='pl_PL.iso-8859-2' do .bashrc
<Kwpolska> phalcore: Nie ustawiaj kodowania ISO-numerki.  UTF-8 to de facto standard Internetu.
<lisu> phalcore: utf-8 jest wygodniejsze, ale z tego co wiem zmienia się to /etc/X11/def-apps/gnome-terminal ? chyba ze ~/.bashrc
<phalcore> nie wiem czy jest takie wygodniejsze bo za kazdym razem jak wchodze na shella poircowac to musze recznie co chwile kodowanie w terminalu zmieniac
 * lisu zmienia właśnie na utf-8 bo na iso krzaki są.
<BlessJah> phalcore: na shellu? to zmien na shellu na utf-8 zamiast u siebie
<phalcore> wszedzie jest iso ustawione ale terminal jest na utf 8 stad sa krzaczki
<BlessJah> zmien na shelly po prostu
<BlessJah> gnome-terminal powinien sam ogarnac kodowanie
<lisu> BlessJah: ogarnia.
<BlessJah> phalcore: a sprawdzales czy zmieniajac kodowanie na iso krzaki znikaja?
<vasco> da sie jakos recznie dla wlan0 przypisac ip
<phalcore> tak, jak w terminalu ustawie iso-8859-2 to znikaja
<phalcore> chce ustawic iso na domyslne w terminalu
<BlessJah> vasco: ifconfig wlan0 192.168.1.101 netmask 255.255.255.255 broadcast 127.0.0.1
<vasco> thx
<Kwpolska> 15:43 < phalcore> nie wiem czy jest takie wygodniejsze bo za kazdym razem jak wchodze na shella poircowac to musze recznie co chwile kodowanie w terminalu zmieniac
<lisu> BlessJah: co to za konfig?
<Kwpolska> phalcore: IRC-uje się też w UTF-8. 
<BlessJah> lisu: zaden, z palca pisalem
<phalcore> kwpolska to jak wytlumaczysz te krzaczki :>
<lisu> BlessJah: no to właśnie pytam, bo źle napisałeś.
<BlessJah> phalcore: na jakim serwerze ircujesz? wiekszosc w tym i freenode uzywaja UTF
<phalcore> ircnet
<Kwpolska> phalcore: ssie.
<BlessJah> lisu: co zle? jest netmask i jest broadcast
<Kwpolska> phalcore: ustaw se recode
<BlessJah> lisu: kto by sie przejmowal?
<lisu> netmast fff?
<phalcore> ustawilem
<Kwpolska> albo nie baw sie na ircdupie
<BlessJah> aaa
<BlessJah> to
<phalcore> [15:49] recode_fallback = ISO-8859-2
<BlessJah> lisu: myslalem ze chodzi ci o to ze broadcast na 127.0.0.1 i jakas dziwna maska
<phalcore> to jak w terminalu ustawic na domyslne iso?
<lisu> BlessJah: to moja 2 uwaga, ale najpierw chciałem 1 wyjaśnić.
<vasco> dobra teraz inne pytanie dlaczego moj lapek przy skanowaniu jakie siecia sa w poblizu widzi tylko jedna ta do ktorej jest podpiety :/
<BlessJah> vasco: skanuj z roota
<marioczek> jak chce zmienic haslo przez konsole to mi wyskakuje to
<marioczek> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<marioczek> hahah tutaj jest ze haslo jest
<marioczek> super
<vasco> BlessJah: dzieki
<BlessJah> spoko
<lisu> marioczek: a jakie hasło ustawiałeś do bazy? teraz to tylko dpkg - reconfigure (jakoś tak to szło chyba ;)
<marioczek> wpisuje takie jak ustawilem
<marioczek> smiech nasali poprostu
<marioczek> mam chyba tak namieszane
<lisu> tu chyba muszę się zgodzić.
<marioczek> nawet ine moge phpmyadmmin usunac bo bledy wyskakuja
<marioczek> nie rozumiem w terminalu pisze ze mam haslo
<marioczek> a jak chce sie polaczyc z baza poprzez strone to wyskakuje ze nie
<vasco> hmm skoro udalo mi sie polaczyc z tym ap ale jedyny adres jaki moge pingowac to ip tego ap to znaczy ze mam blad w iptables tak ?
<BlessJah> vasco: albo nie masz tablic routingu
<jacekowski> vasco: albo AP jest nie podlaczony nigdzie
<marioczek> moge jakos wszystko to wyczyscic i od poczatku zaczac?
<jacekowski> mozesz
<TheNumb> marioczek: pozwalam.
<TheNumb> hr hr hr hr...
<vasco> jak sprawdzic czy to ap ma powiazanie z ath0 czyli netem ?
<vasco> route -n pokazuje ze eth0 jak i wlan0 gateway ma ustawione 0.0.0.0 ale Destination 0.0.0.0 na gateway 192.168.1.1 czyli adres ip livboxa
<marioczek> robie reinstall ubuntu
<BlessJah> eee
<vasco> jesli dobrze rozumiem to wina iptables
<BlessJah> zapomniales hasla
<BlessJah> zapomniales hasla do mysql
<BlessJah> wiec reinstalujesz ubuntu?
<marioczek> nie zapomnialem
<marioczek> cos jest namieszane
<BlessJah> dobrze cie zrozumialem?
<marioczek> i nie umiem tego odkrecic
<BlessJah> marioczek: dpkg-reconfigure nie pomoglo?
<marioczek> pisze ze mam podac pakied do skonfigurowania
<BlessJah> no tak
<BlessJah> podajesz jakie pakiety maja byc skonfigurowane
<marioczek> a skad mam wiedziec? ja w tym kompletnie zielony jestem
<BlessJah> a co ci nie dziala? to zrekonfiguruj
<marioczek> teraz to nawet prze phpmyadmin nie moge sie dostac
<BlessJah> wiec usun phpmyadmin usun mysql i usun workbencha
<marioczek> na stronce ciagle wyskakuje Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: NO) ktora chce uruchomic
<BlessJah> i wszsytko co zainstalowales i popsules
<marioczek> a przeciez dawalem haslo do baz
<marioczek> nie wiem moze cos nie laczy moze cos zle robie
<marioczek> w oprogramowaniu jak usunolem server mysql
<marioczek> wyskoczylo mi ze mam jeszcze
<marioczek> jakies database
<marioczek> interface
<marioczek> module ofr php5
<marioczek> database client
<marioczek> common
<marioczek> itp
<marioczek> wszystko usunac ?
<BlessJah> moze jednak lepiej zreinstaluj ubuntu...
<marioczek> chyba  tak zrobie
<vasco> hmmm wlaczylem forwardowanie dodalem regule do iptables i dalej nie trybi :/
<BlessJah> vasco: sproboj spingowac w druga strone, ath0 uzywajac czegos co ma dostep do sieci
<vasco> pinguje bez problemu
<vasco> gdzie moze byc blad bo nawet nie wiem gdzie szukac :/
<lisu> hej ludziska obaczjcie to: http://wstaw.org/w/tSk/
<lisu> po co podaje się płeć na facebook'u skoro i tak nam nie wyświetla czy to jest on, czy ona?
<buber> lisu, it's not a bug, it's a feature !
<marioczek> fap fpa
<marioczek> fap
<BlessJah> marioczek: dorośnij wreszcie
<marioczek> doroslosc nie polega na braku humoru :)
<BlessJah> na braku nie
<marioczek> usunolem wszystkie pakiety
<BlessJah> ale należy trzymać się pewnego poziomu
<marioczek> biore sie od nowa do roboty
<marioczek> jednak ubuntu mnie jeszcze nieraz zaskoczy
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: i kto tu mówi o trzymaniu poziomu...
<marioczek> sa inne rozwiazania niz w windowsie robic formata
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: milcz
<marioczek> bede nawet tydzien doprowadzal ta baze danych do pozadku
<marioczek> az wkoncu zrobie
<bastetmilo> BlessJah nie do twarzy ci z hipokryzją, wiesz? ;)
<BlessJah> nazywaj to sobie jak chcesz
<buber> hejterzy
<marioczek> zna ktos jakis dobry poradnik na temat instalacji mysql i php?
<BlessJah> marioczek: dowolny odpowiednio wysoki w wynikach google
 * buber zauważył już dawno ... szczera chęć pomocy ZAWSZE wywołuje ataki hejterów i noobów, takoż i podziękowanie za pomoc 
<buber> marioczek, niestety, man mysql albo helion,pl
<marioczek> co to znaczy man mysql ?
<Nerihsa> man man
<buber> buber@darkside:~$ man mysql
<buber> Brak podręcznika dla mysql
<buber> może zrozumiesz OCB ;]
<BlessJah> buber: ooo
<BlessJah> a u mnie dziala
<buber> BlessJah, na co mi na desktopie  mysql ?
<BlessJah> buber: jesli nie wiesz, to po nic
<BlessJah> ja mam lokalnego llmp do testow/nauki
<buber> BlessJah, no weź wytłumacz, bo zaiste ciekawe co piszesz
<BlessJah> linux lighttpd mysql python/php
<buber> a ja mam w dyplomie mysql/pgsql
<bastetmilo> Hej, jak mam udostępnić dla windowsa 7 drukarkę spod Ubuntu?
<bastetmilo> Niby jest napisane  że jest współdzielona
<Kwpolska> bastetmilo: a nie ma?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: najłatwiej jesli zrobisz drukarke sieciowa
<bastetmilo> ale tak jakby windows jej nie widzi
<Kwpolska> bastetmilo: a gdzie ma wg ciebie widziec?
<BlessJah> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Samba/PrinterSharing
<bastetmilo> Kwpolska: no tam gdzie windowsy mają te drukarki
<bastetmilo> nie wiem, nie siedze przy tym windowsie
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: a gdzie maja?
<buber> bastetmilo, w windowsie 7 to proste
<BlessJah> skad wiesz ze nie widzi, skoro nie wiesz gdzie ma widziec?
<buber> bastetmilo, //serwer/drukarka
<buber> najprosciej w start/uruchom ;]
<marioczek> http://www.losoft.org/blog/2009/10/konfiguracja-apache-php-mysql-na-ubuntu/
<marioczek> robilem tym sposobem
<marioczek> zainstalowalem na koncu phpmyadmin
<marioczek> i nie moge sie zalogowac
<marioczek> ; D
<bastetmilo> marioczek: a nie prościej zainstalować np. xamppa ?
<Kwpolska> bastetmilo: nie
<marioczek> nie wiem co to jest
<marioczek> ;p
<Kwpolska> marioczek: gowno
<marioczek> aha
<marioczek> <?php
<marioczek> mysql_connect('localhost', 'root', 'jakiessupertajnehaslo');
<marioczek> print_r(explode('  ', mysql_stat()));
<marioczek> ?>
<marioczek> dalem swoje tajne haslo tam zapisalem itp
<marioczek> ale przez phpadmin nie moge dalej sie zalogowac
<marioczek> juz nie wiem kompletnie o co chodzi
<Admc> panowie, jaki jest najlepszy emulator do odtwarzania midi na linuxie? timidy++?
<lisu> Admc: midi? o kurcze, kiedy to było... pamiętam jak midi na porcie lpt odtwarzałem. o0
<Admc> po znalazłem muzyczkę z pokemonów na dysku
<lisu> usuń
<Admc> data modyfikacji 1999 :D
<Admc> po co?
<lisu> pokemony to zuo
<Admc> kiedyś fajnie się grało na emulatorze
<Admc> teraz czasem gram w nie na telefonie
<marioczek> ktos mi pomoze ?
<Kwpolska> marioczek: skonfigurowales PMA
<Kwpolska> ?
 * Admc czeka aż emulatora nintendo ds na androida będzie używalny
<lisu> marioczek: postaw od nowa wszystko, ale nie korzystaj z "pseudo" poradników tylko z manuali i z mózgu.
<Kwpolska> lisu++;
<lisu> Kwpolska: no jak tu takiemu doradzic inaczej?
<Kwpolska> lisu: niech sie nie bawi
<marioczek> juz chyba przeczytalem 500 manuali
<Kwpolska> jak robi mysql_shit to niech sie niebawi
<Kwpolska> nie bawi*
<Kwpolska> marioczek: to teraz MYŚL SAM
<Kwpolska> bez manuali
<lisu> marioczek: ale czytać a zrozumieć co się czyta to 2 różne sprawy.
<marioczek> to co jest w poradnikach wszystko mi dziala
<marioczek> tylko to zasrane haslo
<Kwpolska> marioczek: ustawiles haslo roota?
<Kwpolska> m	ustawiles.
<marioczek> no tak
<marioczek> <?php
<marioczek> mysql_connect('localhost', 'root', 'krowa');
<marioczek> print_r(explode('  ', mysql_stat()));
<marioczek> ?>
<Kwpolska> marioczek: PMA skonfigurowales?
<Admc> wie ktoś po co skype ma statycznie skompilowane qt? Przez to waży 20 MB :(
<Kwpolska> marioczek: nie flooduj.
<Kwpolska> Admc: bo skype ssie
<Kwpolska> 17:28 Ignoring ALL from marioczek
<Kwpolska>  3 May 17:28:44 ntpdate[15017]: step time server 217.153.128.243 offset -7191.736035 sec
<marioczek> wow ignora dostalem
<Kwpolska> za jakie grzchy?
<marioczek> nie musisz sie chwalic hahaha
<marioczek>  Kwpolska!*@* dodany do listy ignorowanych.
<marioczek> super
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: ooo
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: on cie IGNORUJE
<lisu> hehehehe
<Admc> dzieciaki
<marioczek> fap fap fpa
<Admc> ja tam nie ignoruję nikogo, no bo po co
<BlessJah> marioczek: później się dziwisz jak ktoś cię o wiek pyta
<bastetmilo> marioczek: ale to mysql_connect('localhost', 'root', 'krowa');  nie ustawia hasła roota, tylko służy do połączenia się z bazą. Działa ci połączenia z tymi danymi?
<marioczek> czekaj czekaj
<Admc> jak ktoś jest idiotą to się co najwyżej z niego można pośmiać, nie widzę sensu w ignorowaniu
<BlessJah> Admc: o ile ktoś nie flooduje, to ludzki ignore wystarcza
<BlessJah> ale jak mamy flood?
<marioczek> bestetmilo z jakimy danymi ?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: ej, mieliśmy mu nie pomagać
<BlessJah> zawsze się czarna owca znajdzie
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: nie?
<bastetmilo> serio?
<bastetmilo> dlaczego?
<BlessJah> mogliby pomyśleć nad lepszą nazwą dla find
<lisu> BlessJah: czemu nie pomagac? pomagać tylko z głową, a jak komuś nie chce się postawowej rzeczy jaką jest manual przeczytać, to co poradzisz.
<PoKrAk|2> jelołłłłłłłłłłłł
<BlessJah> I found finging help for find utility really hard.
<BlessJah> s/ging/ding/
<Admc> to co, poradzi ktoś z tym midi?
 * PoKrAk_ zanim sformatuje lapka i pozegna sie z ubuntu aktualizuje sie do Nattiego
<BlessJah> PoKrAk_: zainstaluj windowsa
<Kwpolska> Admc: a powtorz pytanie
<Admc> PoKrAk, a co będziesz instalował?
<BlessJah> nie żal będzie formatować
<PoKrAk_> debian
<Admc> powtarzam: panowie, jaki jest najlepszy emulator do odtwarzania midi na linuxie? timidy++?
<PoKrAk_> pakiet po pakiecie
<Admc> nice
<Kwpolska> Admc: timidity++
<lisu> PoKrAk_: po ch*j wywalasz ubuntu... a jeszcze bardziej przed wyrzuceniem aktualizujesz ... o0
<Admc> thx, ale już nawet android ładniej gra midi
<lisu> PoKrAk_: btw. re.
<PoKrAk_> lisu a bo nudzi mi sie
<Admc> bo kiedyś sprawdzałem z ciekawości
<PoKrAk_> btw re
<bastetmilo> marioczek: w tym linku jest punkt 5 - tam miałeś podać hasło do utworzonej bazy mysql - ale to nie jest to samo hasło co do phpmyadmin.
<PoKrAk_> lisu ubuntu + e17 to porazka nie działa tak jak e17 które stawiam zawsze na debianie
<lisu> PoKrAk_: masz racje. ps. ghostnij sobie 2 nick.
<PoKrAk_> a pozatym chce zobaczyc jak sprawuje sie unity w wersji stable
<PoKrAk_> pokrak wisi sobie w pracy na  kompie
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: zerknij jaka masz wersje unity w repo
<BlessJah> wlasnie, ubu juz jest na waylandzie?
<BlessJah> czy jeszcze na xorgu?
<lisu> PoKrAk_: nie jest złe, ale ssie, brak kontaktów w menu, brak appletów z paneli gnoma, żyć się da, ale mogli by to dopracować.
<PoKrAk_> szczególnie chetnie presiade sie na e17 only po tym jak rozwiazałem kwestir paska tray`a
<PoKrAk_> lisu wsio idzie porobic a i aplety idzie odpalić :D
<PoKrAk_> jak masz pasek tray`a
<lisu> PoKrAk_: poważnie? kiedy planujesz builda z e17?
<BlessJah> lisu: jaka jest wersja unity w repo?
<PoKrAk_> lisu
<PoKrAk_> ten bulid jest ok tylko trza traya z łapki odpalić
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk_: tray'a jak już
<PoKrAk_> sadze ze po weekendzie zrobie porzadnego builda z aktualizacjami
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: unity (3.8.12-0ubuntu1
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk_: prawidlowy apostrof jest tam gdzie "
<lisu> BlessJah: 3.8.12-0ubuntu1 (unity)
<BlessJah> ooo
<BlessJah> to rzeczywiscie mam w repo out of date
<BlessJah> 3.4.4-1
<PoKrAk_> apostrof to dodatkowy klawisz do wcisniecia a ja leniwy jezdem
<lisu> PoKrAk_: jak każdy dobry informatyk.
<lisu> Lepiej żeby samo się robiło.
<PoKrAk_> 1754 z 1987 aktualizacji pobranych
<lisu> wow, kurde ty to zasysasz chyba od 15.
<PoKrAk_> nie od jakiś 40 min
<marioczek> kiedy staram sie zmienic haslo w pma
<marioczek> wyskakuje to
<marioczek> mysql -u root -p -e 'GRANT SELECT, INSERT, DELETE, UPDATE ON `phpmyadmin`.* TO 'pma'@'localhost' IDENTIFIED BY "password"'
<marioczek> hmm
<PoKrAk_> nawet calsberga nie dopiłem przez ten czas
<PoKrAk_> pozostało ok 414 min
<PoKrAk_> tfu 14 min
<lisu> ja upgredy robię juz od 10.10, czyli w zasadzie11.04 miałem tuż na początku beta 2.
<BlessJah> PoKrAk_: tak wogole... 2k aktualizacji
<BlessJah> PoKrAk_: a ile masz pakietow?
<PoKrAk_> widze ze na scifi maraton planety małp
<PoKrAk_> BlessJah: troche sie tego nazbierało przy róznego rozdzaju projektach i eksperymentach
<BlessJah> PoKrAk_: ja mam 799
<lisu> PoKrAk_: durne to to. wolę star treka ,ciach prach, a chwila , to w gwiezdnych wojach ciach prach tymi świetlówkami robili krzywdę.
<BlessJah> troche sie tego nazbieralo przy roznego rodzaju projektach i eksperymentach
<PoKrAk_> BlessJah: jak postawie od nowa to wiecej tez miec nie bede
<BlessJah> PoKrAk_: jestes pewien? to jest ubuntu, tak?
<PoKrAk_> tak ubuntu
<PoKrAk_> tego akurat nie rasowałem
<marioczek> naprawde jak to jest dla was takie latwe nikt w prosty sposob nie moze mi wytlumaczyc lopatologicznie ?
<BlessJah> eee... nawet compiza mam
<buber> jeżeli wierzyc aptowi to 1652
<PoKrAk_> compiz ecomorph
<BlessJah> marioczek: łatwiej niż w howto się już nie da
<PoKrAk_> w sumie dwa srodowiska graficzne mam
<BlessJah> marioczek: wystarczy czytać to co ci wyświetla się na ekranie
<BlessJah> PoKrAk_: ja żadnego
<BlessJah> PoKrAk_: za to WM... poczekaj
<PoKrAk_> o moje 1987 to nie taka tragedia
<marioczek> ehh
<BlessJah> 7 WM
<marioczek> wystarczy zmienic haslo a nikt nie chce powiedziec
<PoKrAk_> pobawie sie w minimalizacje z debianem
<PoKrAk_> bo paczki z reki beda zapodawane
<BlessJah> PoKrAk_: instaluj z netinstalla i buduj od dołu
<BlessJah> PoKrAk_: to wtedy bedziesz mial tylko to co ci potrzebne
<PoKrAk_> tak zawsze robie netinstall i baza zainstalowana
<PoKrAk_> reszta z reki
<PoKrAk_> od zawsze i dawien dawna
<PoKrAk_> rzynajmniej wszelakiego rodzaju badziewia sie nie zaplatują
<buber> e tam
<BlessJah> to skad 2k pakietow?
<buber> ja zwykle z metapakietów leciałem
<BlessJah> buber: apt ci i tak domyslnie sciaga zalecane pakiety
<PoKrAk_> BlessJah: a bo gry dla dzieciaków 2 srodowiska graficzne i innego rodzaju potrzebasie sie zaplatały
<PoKrAk_> a pozatym to ubuntu z masa niepotrzebnych rzeczy
<BlessJah> buber: tego jest kilka razy wiecej niz tych wymaganych zaleznosci
<buber> BlessJah, ta
<BlessJah> PoKrAk_: mam 7WM i kilka(nascie gier)
<BlessJah> nie wiem po co
<PoKrAk_> a pozatym nie odchudzalem srodowisk graficznych
<buber> BlessJah, tyle ze w debianie rażą mnie fonty, a nie chce mi się kompilować pakietów
<PoKrAk_> no i kilanascie programów co w sumie robia to samo ale inaczej
<PoKrAk_> zeby obczaic co lepsze
<buber> a tu w 11.04 o dziwo jest ładnie z defaulta
<buber> i matowa matryca ma sens :)
<PoKrAk_> wiec instaluja na to natty zeby oblookać i w tym tygodniu jak czas pozwoli wymiecione do zera i debian comeback
<buber> tylko kurde znowu wpieniło mnie dziś, zwis z wygaszacza ;]
<buber> zwis z suspenda
<PoKrAk_> zostało ok 6 min
<PoKrAk_> ciekawe jak długo bedzie konfigurował
<buber> 30 minut pewnie
<buber> BTW. jaki transfer ?
<PoKrAk_> znosny 265
<buber> jestem ciekaw tej  netii
<buber> na ile mi łącze pociśnie
<buber> 100 metrów dalej dyszka działa bez problemu, a rzekomo miało byc maks 2mbit w LLU, a 16 w neo
<PoKrAk_> buber: wez zobacz co multimo oferuje jada po łazach niby tepsy ale maja ciekawszą oferte
<marioczek> to moze chociaz mi powiedzie jak moge sie dowiedziec jakie mam haslo do phpmyadmin?
<PoKrAk_> marioczek: moze lepiej usunac z purge phpmyadmina i zainstalowac od nowa
<buber> PoKrAk, ja w netii od 2 lat, tyle ze umowa mi sie zaraz kończy
<PoKrAk_> a jak nie znasz hasła do mysqla wygooglasz to w necie bez problemu jak to zmienic
<PoKrAk_> kiedyś to robiłem
<marioczek> robilem juz tak
<PoKrAk_> ooo pozostała ok minuta
<PoKrAk_> czyli jak
<PoKrAk_> aptitude purge phpmyadmin
<PoKrAk_> ?
<buber> http://www.netia.pl/oferta_dla_domu,szczegoly,140.html
<marioczek> sproboje jeeszcze raz
<marioczek> bo calego lampa instalowalem od nowa
<marioczek> wszystkie pakiety usunolem
<PoKrAk_> pakiety pakietami a pliki konf plikami konf
<buber> ą ci na klawierce nie działa ?
<marioczek> dobra sproboje
<PoKrAk_> działa ale jak ircowac zaczynałem dawno temu polskie znaki nie byly mile widziane i tak mi zostało
<PoKrAk_> teraz instaluje paczki
<lorpio> PoKrAk_ z tym a to chyba nie do Ciebie bylo :P
<marioczek> An error occurred while removing the database:
<marioczek>  │
<marioczek>  │ ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using
<marioczek>  │ password: YES)
<buber> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/442
<PoKrAk_> hmm 3 godziny 40 min szacowany czas konfiguracji
<buber> mysql> update user set Password=PASSWORD('new-password-here') WHERE User='root';
<buber> chyba prosciej sie nie da
<PoKrAk_> marioczek masz coś w tej bazie danych czy masz czyste ?
<PoKrAk_> jak czyta to mozna prościej
<marioczek> ahh juz sie zamieszalem
<buber> no i jeszcze flush ;]
<marioczek> nie wiem jak sprawdzic bo ine moge sie na pma lognac
<buber> http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=howto+reset+mysql+password+from+command+line+&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3pj9ojn> (at www.google.com)
<buber> marioczek, olej GUI !
<marioczek> kazdy mi co innego pisze
<buber> z terminala jednym poleceniem sie to robi
<buber> mysl
<PoKrAk_> marioczek masz wane bazy danych w mysqlu czy nie ?
<PoKrAk_> ważne
<marioczek> ta komenda co jest
<marioczek> to wyskakuje to
<marioczek> ERROR 1045 (28000): Access denied for user 'root'@'localhost' (using password: YES)
<buber> jezu
<buber> a wpisałes swoje haslo do roota?
<PoKrAk_> qna toporny jest i nie czyta
<buber> rozumienie tresci pisanej w tym narodzie umiera
<marioczek> czytam
<marioczek> tylko kazdy co innego pisze
<buber> nawet jakby capshitem napisali to i tak nie ogarnie
<PoKrAk_> wiec masz cos w mysqlu czy jest czysty ??
<marioczek> moge w terminalu to komenda sprawdzic ?
<buber> komenda to jest policji
<buber> w mysql są kwerendy
<buber> najpierw musisz sie do serwera dostać
<buber> logujesz się : mysql -u mysql -p HASŁO
<marioczek> wpisuje haslo i ciagle mi to samo wyskakuje!
<PoKrAk_> qna olewam jak nie odpowiada  na proste pytania
<buber> czyli zle haslo ;]
<marioczek> nie wiem jakie tam haslo jest ustawione ludzie nie rozumiecie
<marioczek> wpisuje to co ustawialem i nic nie dziala rozne opcje
<PoKrAk_> QWA MAĆ masz jakieś WAŻNE BAZY DANYCH W TYM MYSQLU CZY NIE ??
<marioczek> nie
<buber> lol
<spass> :)
<PoKrAk_> wiec w czym wqwa problem
<buber> to zamiast sie pieprzyć jak ...
<PoKrAk_> aptitude purge mysql-server czy jak sie to zwie
<buber> sudo apt-get purge remove mysql*
<PoKrAk_> i zainstalowac to od nowa i zapamietac hasło jakie sie mu wpisze prtzy instalacji'
<buber> apt-cache clean
<buber> i od nowa
<marioczek> fail
<PoKrAk_> no fail
<PoKrAk_> heh
<PoKrAk_> qna to po co sie zabierasz za to ?? :D
<marioczek> E: Nie udało się uzyskać blokady /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Zasoby chwilowo niedostępne)
<marioczek> E: Nie udało się zablokować katalogu administracyjnego (/var/lib/dpkg/), czy inny proces go używa?
<spass> ...
<PoKrAk_> wylacz synaptica
<bastetmilo> marioczek: po co masz się męczyć :) http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html
<PoKrAk_> a jak nie to zresetuj kompa bedzie szybciej
<marioczek> ten xampp pomoze ?
<marioczek> nie sadze
<marioczek> tez napewno cos z haslem bedzie wywalalo
<PoKrAk_> marioczek owiem prosto i wylgarnie
<PoKrAk_> wypierdol mysqla z wszystkimi plikami konf napisane wyzej jak i zainstaluj to od nowa
<marioczek> ok robie reseta
<marioczek> z/w
<PoKrAk_> i zapamietaj to cholerne hasło które sam mu w[isujesz
<PoKrAk_> jak mozna byc tak topornym
<bastetmilo> faktycznie. debil.
<PoKrAk_> spuszczałem sie kiedyś z mysqlem ale miałem dane z pustym nie ma sie o srac
<marioczek> dalej nie moge usunac
<PoKrAk_> ilepłacisz za naprawe problemu ??
<marioczek> dobrym slowem
<PoKrAk_> dobrych słów brak
<PoKrAk_> już
<PoKrAk_> wyszły
<marioczek> i tak go nie rozwiazesz
<PoKrAk_> ile płacisz ??
<PoKrAk_> zaryzykuje :P :D
<marioczek> samo to ze przeslanie danych do mysql pisze ze nie ma hasla
<marioczek> a w terminalu ze jest
<buber> o kurwa
<buber> sorry, ja odpadam
<buber> mecz i tak zaraz
<PoKrAk_> za darmo tez odpadam
<marioczek> haha
<PoKrAk_> zainstaluj sobie winde i krasnala
<marioczek> nie chce zostac na ubuntu
<buber> ROTFL
<marioczek> chocbym mial sie zesrac to to zrobi
<marioczek> e
<buber> są tu ignory? :D
<spass> buber: są
<buber> demet
<Ciaho> a wpisywałeś te komendy żeby usunąć z roota?  :D
<marioczek> E: Nie udało się uzyskać blokady /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Zasoby chwilowo niedostępne)
<marioczek> E: Nie udało się zablokować katalogu administracyjnego (/var/lib/dpkg/), czy inny proces go używa?
<PoKrAk_> rece opadaja
<PoKrAk_> uzyj sudo
<sysek> a co chcial?
<PoKrAk_> sysek: usunac mysqla i zainstalowac go od nowa bo osla łąka nie pamieta jakie hasło ma
<sysek> lol...
<marioczek> no ludzie
<marioczek> zmienialem haslo
<marioczek> pamietam jakie bo jest to moje podstawowe
<marioczek> wpisywalem i niby zle haslo
<sysek> wiec?
<PoKrAk_> marioczek jak nie jestes niedorozwojem powyzsze sposoby ci to zrobia
<marioczek> to nie napierdzielilem tylko ta diabelna maszyna
<PoKrAk_> lecz naucz sie z nich korzystac
<PoKrAk_> jak nie to zaproponuj cene i usługa zostanie wykonana
<PoKrAk_> marioczek: ta debilna maszyna steruje $##%^%$$### uzytkownik
<marioczek> jak nie masz pieniedzy to znajdz lepsza prace
<PoKrAk_> jak takis madry wykaż sie inteligencja
<PoKrAk_> bo bardziej łopatologicznie nikt ci nie wytłumaczy a ty sie zesrasz a i tak nie zrobisz heh
<marioczek> no co
<marioczek> pokazalem ci blad
<marioczek> i co ty na to
<marioczek> zrobilem co kazales
<bastetmilo> marioczek: popatrz a u mnie już działa php, mysql i phpmyadmin (zrobiłam to w ciągu ostatnich 5 minut twojego biadolenia)... czary mary
<PoKrAk_> a ja ci rozwiazanie
<marioczek> ja nie jestem jakis pro w ubuntu
<PoKrAk_> to zbaczy nie porywaj sie motyka na słońce
<spass> marioczek: a co ma mysql do ubuntu ?
<marioczek> chcialem poprostu postawic tak jak na windzie
<PoKrAk_> tak jak w windzie nie sie nie da
<PoKrAk_> mozna to zrobic tak jak w linuxie
<marioczek> i co mam zrobic jak ten blad wyskoczyl ? ze nie mozna zablokowac katalogow ?
<PoKrAk_> mariczek nauczyc sie podstaw
<Ciaho> wpisz sudo przed poleceniem...
<marioczek> tez tak robilem
<Ciaho> zaamknij synaptica albo jakieś managery oprogramowania
<marioczek> robilem reset
<marioczek> nic nie mam otwarte
<buber> sudo rm -rf / | sleep 10 && reboot
<marioczek> ;)
<buber> dziekuje ;]
<spass> buber: tanie to
<PoKrAk_> tak to rozwiąze wszystkie problemy
<buber> ale są tacy co łykają
<spass> nie dziwota
<PoKrAk_> i rozwiazują problem
<buber> tacy co wszystko chcą ctrl c i v
<buber> dobra, gdzie mój pilot
<spass> też bym łyknął swego czasu
<marioczek> pierdole to robie formata bede mial wszystko kurwa czyste
<marioczek> zaczne kurwa przez pierdolone manuale
<marioczek> ktore kurwa i tak nie rozwiaza mojego jebane problemy
<PoKrAk_> windows rulez
<spass> marioczek: rip
<PoKrAk_> rotfl
<marioczek> bo kurwa dalej mi bedize piasalo ze nie mam ustalonego hasla
<marioczek> i tak bede w dupie i tak
<PoKrAk_> marioczek: jakzes dupa z uszami to co ci powiem
<Carnophage> xD
<bastetmilo> w końcu
<Kwpolska> kklimonda: thx
<Kwpolska> co sie stalo, zrobil rm -rf /?
<PoKrAk_> nie dostał kopa
<Kwpolska> dostane jakiegos backloga?
<Admc> hehe :D
<vasco> ludki moglby mi ktos lopatologicznie wytlumaczyc jak najprosciej zmienic kolejnosc uruchamianych demonow w debianie
<vasco> jakby nie mogli tego zrobic cos na wzor archa :/
<Kwpolska> vasco: nie da sie
<Kwpolska> jak juz to trzeba sie bawic w /etc/init.runlevel (czy /etc/rc.runlevel?)
<foreste> czesc
<vasco> ehh masakra :/
<PoKrAk_> a po co zmieniac kolejność ?
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk_: bo czasem trzeba
<PoKrAk_> nigdy nie odczułem takowej potrzeby :)
<Kwpolska> np. nie powinno się ładować mpd przed alsą
<PoKrAk_> nie uzywam mpd
<PoKrAk_> za 10 min aktualizacja pakietów sie zakończy
<Admc> jest tu ktoś z dolnego śląska i mający netię?
<PoKrAk_> oni chyba zasypani bez komunikacji ze swiatem :D
<Admc> bo mi net cholernie muli
<Admc> muszę zadzwonić z reklamacją
<PoKrAk_> pray aktualizacji do natty unity domyslnie jest czy trza to cos zainstalowac dodatkowo ?
<PoKrAk_> to przez snieg :D
<Admc> kiedyś tak z tpsa zrobiłem to mi rachunki obniżyli
<Admc> ale muli już od kilku dni
<Admc> bawią się z tą centralą
<Admc> mogliby ją w końcu rozbudować
<Admc> czekam już od trzech lat na to
<Kwpolska> Admc: zadzwon
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk_: domyslnie jest
<Admc> po weekendzie
<PoKrAk_> ok obaczym
<Admc> teraz bym czekał pół godziny na konsultanta
<Admc> jak w każde święto
<PoKrAk_> zaraz sie przekonam jak bardzo spierdzielili nattiego :D
<PoKrAk_> re
<PoKrAk_> nie nie podoba mi ise unity
<PoKrAk_> udziwniony :/
<anemus> troszeczkę...
<PoKrAk_> a gdzie administracja i preferencje ??
<PoKrAk_> heh bez zalu sie z tym pozegnam
<anemus> PoKrAk, po co ci preferencję? ;P
<PoKrAk_> czym sie interfejs konfiguruje w tym
<PoKrAk_> anemus: bo z nich korzystałem
<PoKrAk_> :)
<anemus> wujek Mark widocznie uznał, że ci to niepotrzebne ;>
<PoKrAk_> wujek uja wie :)
<PoKrAk_> jednak toystory edition daje wolna reke do wygladu :)
<Stirlitz> ale siedzi w magistracie :>
<TheNumb> o/
<PoKrAk_> ciekawe czy e17 mi sie przez aktualizacje nie sypło
<anemus> heh zboczony stary rupieć jestem
<PoKrAk_> heh tyle z tego porzytku ze przy owym firefoxie dysk narazie mi nie warjuje
<TheNumb> PoKrAk_: jakie distro?
<anemus> lxde sobie na stare dobre gnome 2 upodobniłem
<PoKrAk_> jakie distro co ?
<PoKrAk_> teraz ostatnie spojrzenia na nqttiego
<PoKrAk_> nattiego
<TheNumb> PoKrAk_: <:
<TheNumb> PoKrAk_: w Archu w miarę często aktualizują e17.
<PoKrAk_> ale ja nie uznaje wynalazków
<PoKrAk_> wiec powrót do debiana
<PoKrAk_> tam wiem, ze nie czekaja mnie niespodzianki z ecomorphem
<grappas> rozbroiło mnie tłumaczenie wysokich wymagań unity
<grappas> "Komputery stają się coraz mocniejsze..."
<grappas> co to za brednie
<grappas> ??
<buber> a mi sie podoba ;]
<PoKrAk_> ja mam jednoprocesorowego lapka z 2 ghz
<PoKrAk_> nie taki interfejs zrozumiem ew na dotykowe
<grappas> parę okienek, trików i giga ramu z karta, która uciągnie GTA IV i procek z bóg wie ilu rdzeniwym procesorem??
<PoKrAk_> ale na desktopa troche zadurne
<PoKrAk_> no i te chore kolory w gdm`e
<PoKrAk_> z/w pesiadka na ecomorpha
<grappas> ja się w ogóle zastanawiam czy ci z cannonical mają dobrze z głową
<grappas> jednego mogliby się nauczyć od microsoftu
<grappas> ludzie nie lubią zmian i powolnego działania
<grappas> a tym bardziej kiedy zmiany prowadzą do powolnego działania :)
<grappas> ja już się przerzuciłem na inny system
<grappas> ale ja to wybitnie nie lubię wolnego działania
<TheNumb> grappas: powrót do windowsa? <:
<grappas> aż tak to nie
<grappas> LMDE
<grappas> ;p
<PoKrAk_> re
<PoKrAk_> hmm dluzej sie ładuje desktop
<Stirlitz> hyhy to juz rytuał, wieczorne narzekania na unity ;)
<PoKrAk_> e17 z lekka muli :/
<grappas> narzekać to se można na parę bugów
<PoKrAk_> ja dopiero co to zainstalowałem na pozegnanie
<grappas> ale nie na ogólne powolne działanie
<grappas> i niechęć naprawienia tego problemu przez deweloperów
<PoKrAk_> obciazenie procka na 63% na e17
<PoKrAk_> :/
<grappas> tłumacząc się w wyżej wymieniony sposób
<grappas> no ludzie
<grappas> dajcie spokój
<grappas> ja  już mam dość
<Stirlitz> grappas, masz zacięty enter
<grappas> dwa rdzenie 1,9 GHz
<grappas> i 80 C??
<grappas> no mam
<grappas> bywa
<TheNumb> grappas: windows 7 aż się prosi o zainstalowanie <:
<grappas> stop it
<grappas> neva
<PoKrAk_> nie natty wpierdziela ponad przecietnie :/
<grappas> ale serio potrzeba jakiegoś prostestu ze strony użytkowników
<grappas> żeby drogie cannonical zwróciło uwagę na problem
<grappas> jakim jest zużycie
<grappas> bo nie ukrywajmy
<Kwpolska> ubuntu ssie
<grappas> standardem jest instalowanie bunciaka na lapkach
<Kwpolska> standardem?  HAHAHAHAHA
<grappas> a to przecie jest system for human beings not for fuckin' kings
<en0x> [77935.019405] rhythmbox[16317]: segfault at 0 ip 025da79a sp bfe316cc error 4 in libc-2.13.so[2567000+15a000]
<en0x> super
<grappas> Kwpolska: trolu - miałem na myśli: "jeżeli jak się już instaluje ubuntu, to na lapkach"
<grappas> lol
<grappas> -.-
<anemus> Mnie tylko zastanawia kiedy wine zaimplementują w ubuntu w standardzie dla lebszego "for human beings"
<grappas> nigdy
<grappas> na pierwszym miejscu to co zostało natywnie skompilowane
<grappas> później badziewie z windy
<anemus> grappas, nie byłbym taki pewny...
<grappas> jak kto będzie chciał to sobie doinstaluje
<grappas> po prostu
<grappas> a to co daje na płycie sam gnome dla szarego użyszkodnika w zupełności wystarcza
<buber> mnie wystarcza
<PoKrAk_> zadnych udziwnień te same programy a zamulony z wersji na wersje :/
<anemus> W każdym bądź razie już za stary jestem na eksperymenty
<anemus> i Unity  czy Gnome 3 mnie nie bawi
<anemus> Kde tym bardziej
<en0x> gnome3 ftw!
 * PoKrAk_ znalazł odpowiednie gui ale po nattym widzi, ze trzeba jednak robic wsio od podstaw na golcu
<buber> unity !
<lisu> pffff
<lisu> hehe
<PoKrAk_> jednym słowem natty porazka i tu juz nie chodzi o unity
<buber> pitolisz
<anemus> hyh ja nawet na firmowym lapku w7 dałem sobie w clasik
<buber> bleh
<anemus> Unity hyhy
<lisu> PoKrAk_: natty nie jest zue, tylko mogli by je dopracowac ;f
<buber> dla mnie siodemka jest ok
<buber> zresztą, zapłaciłem za nią 300 baksów wiec musi byc ok :D
<PoKrAk_> muli na maxa
<PoKrAk_> :/
<buber> PoKrAk, jaki masz sprzet ze ci muli? ;]
<anemus> lisu, dobre to będzie 12.04.1
<PoKrAk_> acer aspire 5315 2 ghz 2 giga ram
<lisu> 7? lol, normalnie pracuje przy otwartch 50 programach, windows wymięka przy takiej pracy.
<buber> PoKrAk, to może wymień dysk ?
<PoKrAk_> buber a po co mi dysk 80 giga wystarczy
<lisu> anemus: a jutro spadnie grad meteorytów. Kto wie co bedzie za rok ;p
<buber> PoKrAk, wymien na nowy ;]
<PoKrAk_> nie potrzeba
<buber> PoKrAk, ja mam hybrydowy
<PoKrAk_> wymienie system na debiana
<lisu> buber: współczuję, czyli masz wady obu.
<buber> lisu, nie widze żadnych wad
<lisu> buber: ślepy jesteś?
<buber> jakei niby wady ?
<PoKrAk_> i zastanawiem sie czy instalować stable (wiem ze bedzie działał ok) czy na SID ew experimental
<TheNumb> Exspermimental.
<lisu> buber: wszystko ma jakies wady.
<buber> lisu, szybszy start systemów, aplikacji, czasu dostępu
<PoKrAk_> wlaśnie numb z ktorego e17 korzystasz dla stable czy dla unstable /
<anemus> PoKrAk, zależy co chcesz uzyskać
<PoKrAk_> ?
<lisu> buber: to akurat zalety wymieniłeś.
<buber> a wady jakie ?
<PoKrAk_> anemus chce uzyskać desktopa do pracy w necie i do dokumentów
<buber> poza tym ze stuka i hałasuje jak każdy dysk
<lisu> buber: ty mi powiedz.
<PoKrAk_> ogladania filmów obsługi multimediów
<lisu> buber: w koncu uzywasz.
<PoKrAk_> zadnych extrawagancji
<buber> ale mimo tego nie muli
<PoKrAk_> ma byc ładne i efektywne co mi e17 zapewni
<anemus> PoKrAk, weź testing lub experimental
<PoKrAk_> mi dysk stukał na 10.10 i to spowodowane było firefoxem
<PoKrAk_> teraz na 11.04 i nowym firefoxie dysk milczy
<PoKrAk_> tak też sie zastanawiam
<lisu> ff ssie, 4 poprawili, ale i tak nie jest idealny, chromium szybsze nieco, ale tez jest do dupy.
<lisu> links rulez x)
<PoKrAk_> z sidem miałem doczynienia i nie narzekałem lecz z experimentalem sie nie bawiłem
<PoKrAk_> a za to na stable tez moge zrco napisałemobic to
<PoKrAk_> a za to na stable tez moge zrobic to co mi potrzeba
<PoKrAk_> cholerny touchpad
<anemus> stable trochę szybko rupieciowate się robi
<PoKrAk_> chromium musiałem ubić bo pomimo jego zalet to obciążenie pamieci i klonowaniem procesów go skresliło
<PoKrAk_> anemus: tzn ?
<buber> wole zdecydowanie firefoxa
<anemus> znaczy szybko programy się dezaktualizują
<PoKrAk_> experimental bedzie miał taki plus jak najnowsze wersje np ff
<buber> PoKrAk, ale ja nie lubie brandowania firefoxa
<PoKrAk_> czy experimental ma netinstala
<buber> lodowa łasica ssie
<PoKrAk_> nie chce sie bawić w instalacje stable i aktualizacje
<PoKrAk_> buber: iceweasel = ff
<buber> PoKrAk, wiem, ale branding jest obrzydliwy ;]
<PoKrAk_> idzie sie przyzwyczaić, a zawsze mozna zainstalować ff
<TheNumb> W Archu można sobei dodać branding <:
<PoKrAk_> arch to klon
<buber> PoKrAk, poza tym dla mnie odpada przez fonty
<buber> mam wrażliwy wzrok
<TheNumb> PoKrAk_: klon czego?
<PoKrAk_> sam zreszta klona moge zrobic (robie)
<buber> TheNumb, slacka + PLD
<PoKrAk_> debian z autorskim oprogramowaniem
<buber> pacman => poldek
<PoKrAk_> tfu elive to debian i autorskie oprogramowanie
<Kwpolska> 20:15 < PoKrAk_> arch to klon
<PoKrAk_> jarch nie wiem
<Kwpolska> [citation needed]
<TheNumb> PoKrAk_: z tego co wiem, co Arch był budowany od 0 i ideologią nawiązuje do *BSD.
<buber> TheNumb, zapytaj develi PLD skad Judd brał pomysły
<TheNumb> buber: to źle, że to robił?
<buber> ja to wiem osobiscie od jednego z devów
<TheNumb> buber: bo ja nie widzę nic w tym złego. Ołpensors to ołpensors. Robisz z kodem co chcesz.
<buber> no ta
<buber> ale to potwierdzenie słowa klon
<buber> wykorzystanie cudzych pomysłów to nie budowa od zera :)
<buber> od zera to jest tylko slack i debian plus BSD
<buber> reszta to pochodne
<PoKrAk_> arch z cruxa sie przypadkiem nie wywodzi ???
<Mussious> buber: a RedHat?
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk_: wywodzi, ale to nie jest klon
<Kwpolska> buber: redhat tez jest od zera
<buber> ta
<anemus> redhat to zuo
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk_: vinet troche podpatrzyl z cruksa
<PoKrAk_> poprawiłem sie ze popiedzieliłem :D
<Kwpolska> buber: a gentoo?
<PoKrAk_> ja poza deby nie wychodze
<buber> Kwpolska, sciaga z BSD, cruxa, source mage
<Kwpolska> buber: crux
<buber> Kwpolska, czego sie czepiasz, odpal se distrołocza
<Kwpolska> “Inspired by the elegant simplicity of Slackware, Polish Linux Distribution, and CRUX, and yet disappointed with the lack of package management; Vinet built his own distribution on similar principles as those distros.”
<Kwpolska> buber: nie lubie
<Kwpolska> to PLD nie mial zarzadzania pakietami? fi9o: ping
<PoKrAk_> heh LFS mnie kusi zeby sie zabrac
<buber> poldek jest od podstaw
<buber> ale to distro lamerów i noobów już, a mieli szansę
<PoKrAk_> ale od podstaw czy ze skrawków :D
<Kwpolska> buber: "Based on: Independent" --dw, arch linux
<Kwpolska> buber: podobnie gentoo
<buber> Kwpolska, rozumiesz polski jezyk ?
<buber> wzorowany nie znaczy od podstaw
<TheNumb> buber: klon funkcjonalności to nie klon w tym znaczeniu którego Ty używasz.
<Kwpolska> buber: opensuse. "based on: independent"
<Kwpolska> 20:20 < buber> od zera to jest tylko slack i debian plus BSD
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: opensuse nie, bo oni mają rmy!
<Diabelko> buber: slack i debian nie są od zera, bo są na jądrze linuksa ignorancie
<PoKrAk_> od zera to jest kernel :)
<TheNumb> Kwpolska: czekaj, pld też ma rpmy!
<TheNumb> :O
<Diabelko> albo precyzujesz swoje wypowiedzi, albo kończysz pierdolić
<TheNumb> Chwila, w debianie też można zainstalować rpm.
<buber> kurwa, znawcy polszczyzny, hejterzy  ;]
<PoKrAk_> mozna
<TheNumb> Debian bazuje na redhacie!
<buber> czepta sie sciany :D
<TheNumb> ;]
<PoKrAk_> instalowałem rpmy
<buber> dystrybucja od zera ;]
<Kwpolska> 20:27 Ignoring ALL from buber
<TheNumb> buber: LFS
<Kwpolska> moja klawiatura chciala cie obronic, najpierw napisalem `iugnore'
<buber> TheNumb, pomidor
<TheNumb> buber: zaśmiałem się :<
<PoKrAk_> LFS mnie kusi
<buber> hr hr
<buber> dobra, bo tu dogrywka zaraz
<PoKrAk_> moze w sierpniu popatrze jak bedzie wieksza laba
<TheNumb> PoKrAk_: współczuję.
<TheNumb> Ja już bym wolał Funtoo.
<PoKrAk_> TheNumb: czemu ?
<buber> to funtoo to juz cos wiecej niz fork ?
<Kwpolska> buber: nie
<TheNumb> buber: nie, ale przynajmniej ktoś ogarnia ten burdel.
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk_: LFS to strata czasu
<buber> aha
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk_: lepiej *too
<buber> nie przypada mi żętó do gustu jakoś, za dużo tej nauki zdecydowanie
<PoKrAk_> Kwpolska: o tworzeniu livecd tez mi tak mowiono a ostatnio wiedza bardzo sie przydałe
<buber> i katowania sprzętu
<Kwpolska> buber: przeczytaj gentoo manual
<buber> Kwpolska, czytałem
<Kwpolska> to teraz wydrukuj
<buber> poddałem sie kiedyś kiedy komplikacja xorga ugotowała mi grafike
<PoKrAk_> *too masz namysli gentoo podobne ?
<buber> generalnie całą płyte na śmietnik
<crusty> kojarzy ktoś, jak dać Envy Code R w .Xresources dla xterm? :P
<Diabelko> (20:30:28) buber: poddałem sie kiedyś kiedy komplikacja xorga ugotowała mi grafike
<Diabelko> Co ty GPU kompilujesz? :D
<TheNumb> Diabelko: też mnie to zastanawia :D
<buber> Diabelko, duron 700 na stockowym chlodzeniu bez budy ;]
<buber> sie ugotowalo wszystko z brudu :D
<Diabelko> jak się ma kalkulator to się wraca do debiana 3.0
 * buber ma w pokoju w lato po 40 stopni 
<lisu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_h9jrRTzlIY&feature=player_embedded
 * PoKrAk_ ma jakieś 17 stopni
<TheNumb> buber: i tak qt dłużej się kompiluje niż xorg
<buber> TheNumb, ++
<Kwpolska> TheNumb++;
<buber> ja juz tylko łóbó albo feotra
<buber> fetora
<PoKrAk_> tak dla podsumowania jakie mamy bazowe Linuxy??
<PoKrAk_> Debian Suse redhat
<Kwpolska> arch gentoo slackware
<TheNumb> debilnian
<PoKrAk_> Archa bym tu nie umieszczał za młody system
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk_: młody? 9 lat i młody?
<PoKrAk_> Kwpolska: jak dla mnie
<PoKrAk_> to młody
<Kwpolska> (dziesiąte urodziny 03/11/12)
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk_: w latach internetowych nie
<TheNumb> PoKrAk_: lepsza skamielina - slackware, co?
<buber> Kwpolska, ale przejscie na gnome 3 to strzał w stope
<PoKrAk_> slack to nie przypadkiem redhat
<Kwpolska> buber: wiem
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk_: NIE
<foreste> ide meczyc lapka
<foreste> gentowym ubuntu ;p
<Kwpolska> oczywiście, ioni mnie nie słucha
<buber> w debianie nadal jest 4.5.5 w kde?
<TheNumb> foreste: jak?
<Kwpolska> buber: znajac zycie tak
<TheNumb> buber: 4.6.2
<foreste> sabayon gentoowe ubuntu :P
<buber> TheNumb, w półoficjalu ?
<PoKrAk_> slack wywodzi sie z sls wiec jako bazowej distro brac nie mozna
<TheNumb> buber: http://qt-kde.debian.net/
<morfeusz888_> witam
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk_: [potrzebne zrodlo]
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk_: dw znowu mowi independent
<Diabelko> Kwpolska: slackware jest serio oparte na SLS
<buber> TheNumb, to teraz jeszcze pokaż, że to może być ładne a nie świecące cukierkowe :D
<PoKrAk_> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Slackware
<Diabelko> Kwpolska: http://www.slackware.com/announce/1.0.php here you go, zią
<TheNumb> buber: zobacz sobie jak wygląda kde w mincie.
<buber> TheNumb, link ?
<TheNumb> buber: linuxmint.com?
<PoKrAk_> gentoo juz bardziej od podstaw bo nazwe zmienili
<PoKrAk_> :)
<TheNumb> buber: http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1676
<PoKrAk_> czyli mamy 4 distro bazowe Debian Redhat SuSe Gentoo
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk_: archlinux gdzie?
<PoKrAk_> zamłode
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk_: jak za mlode
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk_: idota
<TheNumb> Kwpolska++
<Diabelko> PoKrAk: tyle, że suse też jest od slackware :P
<buber> TheNumb, nie lubie czarnych motywów
<PoKrAk_> :P
<Kwpolska> buber: to zmien
<TheNumb> buber: ja nie mam zamiaru Ciebie przekonywać do KDE. Jak nie lubisz to się nie przekonasz i tyle.
<buber> TheNumb, raczej chodziło mi o układ fontów i te obwódki wkoło ich w kazdym menu
<buber> cos ala aero windowsowe
<buber> w kde to paskudztwo
<PoKrAk_> i jak ładnie mozna tutaj sie poróżnić
<PoKrAk_> wiec od podtsw jest tilko kernel
<TheNumb> PoKrAk_: sam się o to prosisz.
<PoKrAk_> to był eksperyment :D
<TheNumb> PoKrAk_: każde distro jest "based on linux".
<PoKrAk_> zreszta skuteczny
<PoKrAk_> ale tak czy inaczej jak zaczynałem zabawe z linuxem znany był ni redhat suse i debian
<TheNumb> PoKrAk_: a ja od razu na głęboką wodę i slacka :<
<buber> ja tez ;]
<buber> w miedzyczasie dostałem sleda 9.1
<TheNumb> Zraziłem się do tego syfu.
<PoKrAk_> mnie skutecznie zarzadzanie rpm`ami odstreczyło
<Diabelko> Ja tam zaczynałem od fedory ;D
<PoKrAk_> pozniej pojawiły sie wzorowanie na apt programy
<PoKrAk_> ale wtedy juz z debiana korzystałem
<PoKrAk_> fetofeetora to przeciez redhat
<PoKrAk_> :/
<PoKrAk_> feetora to redhat
<PoKrAk_> ide po browca z/w
<bjorgus> witam wszystkich!
<morfeusz888_> cześć
<Kwpolska> to all whom it may concern: I will be back at May 6th, 2011 at the evening.
<bjorgus> Mam pytanie   -     zainstalowałem KDE do ubuntu 11.04 bo unita mi nie pasowała
<bjorgus> nie mogę zrobić jjjjezyka polskiego
<PoKrAk_> pakiety translacyjne zainstaluj
<Kwpolska> buber: kde-i10n-pl
<bjorgus> mam linuksa od 3 godzin - jestem zielony
<buber> ?
<Kwpolska> buber: sudo apt-get install kde-i10n-pl
<Kwpolska> bjorgus: ^
<PoKrAk_> sudo aptitude install kde-i10n-pl
<bjorgus> no to co innego wielkie dzięki
<PoKrAk_> z konsoli
<bjorgus> ok
<PoKrAk_> to teraz moze o wyzszości aptitude nad apt-get ?? :D :P
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk_: nie.
<Kwpolska> PoKrAk_: w jebu domyslnie nie ma
<PoKrAk_> racja nie ma co udowadniac ze aptitude lepsze
<morfeusz888_> haha fajnie. Pobierałem multilanguage pack dla windows server po to, aby dowiedzieć się, że nie mogę go zainstalować
<vasco> no to udalo mi sie postawic AP na ath5k najgorsze jest to ze z kazdym restartem musze mu pomagac wstac :/
<PoKrAk_> vasco skrypt startowy napisz
<vasco> to mam w planie chyba ze ogarne jak ustawic kolejnosc odpalania demonow w debianie
<PoKrAk_> szybciej dopisac w rc.local
<vasco> ehh a ludzie gadaja ze to arch jest trudniejszy w konfiguracji :)
<TheNumb> vasco: to źle gadają...
<vasco> TheNumb: przekonalem sie na wlasnej osobie
<TheNumb> vasco: żartujesz? oO
<TheNumb> Już Gentoo sprawiło mi o wiele więcej problemów.
<TheNumb> vasco: jak postawisz Archa tak z 10 razy, to już umiesz praktycznie wszystko.
<vasco> TheNumb: archa mam od ponad roku
<TheNumb> vasco: oO
<vasco> stawialem go 2 razy :)
<TheNumb> U mnie też tak będzie.
<TheNumb> vasco: ja stawiałem ze 20 bo co chwilę zmieniam distro.
<vasco> za pierwszym razem troche nerwow mnie kosztowalo ale 2 postawienie juz poszlo gladko
<vasco> tez tak kiedys skakalem z distrami do momentu archa :)
<lisu> vasco: taki ten arch dobry? ja tam na debianie stawiam.
<vasco> lisu: mi sie naprawde podoba i mam go na lapku ale serwa stawiam na debianie
<tar-gz> arch jak to arch
<lisu> vasco: myslalem ze arch na serwer.
<vasco> aczkolwiek jak tak dalej bedzie (ze wszystkim problem) to serw tez bedzie na archu
<tar-gz> server na archu?
<TheNumb> Przecież jest http://www.archserver.org/
<tar-gz> LoL
<tar-gz> jakoś tego nie widze
<TheNumb> tar-gz: bo nie ma wsparcia?
<vasco> za pierwszym razem zainstalowalem archserver ale jakos pakietow mi tam brakuje
 * lisu pozostanie jednak przy debianie dla serwerów.
<tar-gz> lisu: a na desktop?
<vasco> tar-gz: czemu tego nie widzisz ?
<lisu> tar-gz: nie mam desktopa, tylko laptop, który jak do tej pory dość ładnie chodził na ubuntu, ale 11.04 stable mnie zawiodło. beta 2 była stabilniejsza.
<tar-gz> szkoda, ze fluxubuntu już ni ma
<lisu> tar-gz: e tam, śmiało można doinstalować przecież i dość ładnie chodzi na zwykłym ubuntu.
<TheNumb> tar-gz: postaw sobie crunchbanga.
<TheNumb> z oboxem, ładnie skonfigurowany
<tar-gz> http://www.otofotki.pl/img17/obrazki/yi2687_2011-01-10-221419_1024x768_scrot.png
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4ej4tvb> (at www.otofotki.pl)
<tar-gz> do sida bym musiał zupgradowac.
<mati75> tar-gz: http://ompldr.org/vOGpheA
<mati75> dla maturzystów
<tar-gz> mati75: flux?
<mati75> http://webmaster.waw.pl/matura/przecieki_maturalne.php
<mati75> tar-gz: openbox
<TheNumb> http://imgur.com/zOHYt
<Enlik> http://i.imgur.com/9oKV8.png
<tar-gz> mati75: co CI zeżarło tyle RAM oO?
<buber> kuwa ale wstyd
<mati75> tar-gz: normalne
<buber> bydło na stadione jak cacy
<mati75> jak http i ftp chodzi
<tar-gz> buber: jakim stadionie?
<tar-gz> mati75: dawaj na query
<buber> bydgoszcz
<buber> tvn turbo albo tvp sport
<tar-gz> Enlik: to po lewej stronie to co to to jest?
<tar-gz> buber: nie mam
<mati75> tar-gz: na telefonie jestem
<Enlik> tar-gz: Docky, raczej tymczasowo
<tar-gz> mati75: crunchbang dalej na testingu jedzie?
<buber> bydło z poznania burdy robi
<TheNumb> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/05/chromium-daily-adds-unity-progress-bar/
<TheNumb> Fajna funkcjonalność. Podoba mie sie.
<buber> windows tez to ma
<TheNumb> buber: OS X też i co z tego?
<buber> nic
<TheNumb> Nie pisałem anie o jednym, ani o drugim. Tylko Unity.
<TheNumb> s/anie/ani/
<Kasztan85> u was tez unity zre wiecej ramu niz gnome? ;>
<TheNumb> Kasztan85: tutaj nikt nie ma unity.
<Stirlitz> a tam
<Kasztan85> nikt nie byl ciekawy jak wyglada czy dziala?
<kklimonda> Kasztan85: unity ma więcej rzeczy niż gnome odpalone, plus wycieka trochę z compiza, więc to co mówisz ma sens.
<Kasztan85> hm...
<Stirlitz> niewiele, -/+ buffers/cache:       1575       2387
<Tyczek> Kto by się o to martwił? :X
<TheNumb> kklimonda: nie wiem gdzie tu jest sens wrzucać takiego compiza z memory leakami.
<Kasztan85> nie wiem o czym mowicie ale pewnie macie racje :d
<kklimonda> TheNumb: to raczej z samego pluginu unity wycieka
<kklimonda> ale to i tak jest w sumie ~240M
<TheNumb> kklimonda: jaka jest wersja compiza w ubuntu?
<TheNumb> kklimonda: u mnie to jest masa.
<kklimonda> (unity+compiz+zeitgeist)
<TheNumb> kklimonda: 1/4 mojego ramu.
<kklimonda> TheNumb: ale ram jest po to by go używać
<TheNumb> kklimonda: jak gram w minecrafta to potrzebuję go dużo.
<kklimonda> e tam, 512
<Tyczek> Ram teraz tani.
<kklimonda> swap dodajesz, i problemu nie ma
<kklimonda> TheNumb: compiz jest 0.9.4
<TheNumb> Tyczek: w ten złom co mam to się nie opłaca pakować.
<kklimonda> TheNumb: sorry, że nikt dzisiaj nie pisze programów z myślą o twoim złomie ;)
<Kasztan85> hehe
<TheNumb> kklimonda: podobno linuks ma działać na wszystkim ;)
<kklimonda> TheNumb: to działa, jak sobie zainstalujesz twm
<TheNumb> Ciekawe czy w 11.10 dalej będzie Ubuntu Classic.
<Stirlitz> ma nie być
<TheNumb> To bez sensu. Sami sobie zmniejszają ilość potencjalnych użytkowników.
<buber> ale w czym problem
<buber> ddr3 kosztuje ponizej 80 zyla
<TheNumb> buber: ja mam nawet ddr2.
<kklimonda> gnome2 nikt nie rozwija, nikt w nim błędów nie poprawia, więc też nikt poważny tego nie będzie dawał
<buber> TheNumb, 2 juz drozej e
<Kasztan85> hm...
<kklimonda> było kupować jak chodziły w cenie sześciopaku ;)
<Kasztan85> mi gnome bardziej odpowiadal szczerze mowiac
<Kasztan85> glownie przez konfigurowalnosc
<Kasztan85> unity jest sztywne
<TheNumb> Ja czekam aż nvidia naprawi drivery i wracam na ubuntu. Leniwy jestem.
<buber> no w sumie
<buber> zeby nie to ze sie iksy wywalają albo i suspend
<kklimonda> Kasztan85: można się przyzwyczaić
<buber> to byłbym zadowolony po maksie
<buber> windows mi sie nie wiesza :D
<Kasztan85> mi sie dzisiaj pojawil problem
<Kasztan85> jak wylaczam kompa
<Kasztan85> to sie nie wylacza
<Kasztan85> :D
<Kasztan85> wywali caly ekran tekstu
<TheNumb> Ha, mój filmik jest *sławny* :D
<buber> Kasztan85, u mnie jest chwila lagu najpierw
<Kasztan85> i musze recznie lapka wylaczyc
<TheNumb> Całe 350 obejrzeń :D
<foreste> TheNumb: sa sprawne
<Kasztan85> thenu: filmik
<TheNumb> Kasztan85: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ov7pGtys7H8
<TheNumb> Kasztan85: polecam w HD :P
<Kasztan85> ok
<Stirlitz> mnie tylko jedna rzecz wkurza w tym "docku" klikając na aktywator to co jest otwarte się nie minimalizuje
<TheNumb> Stirlitz: serio tak jest?
<Stirlitz> serio serio
<TheNumb> oO
<TheNumb> Trzeba zgłosić ficzer requesta.
<TheNumb> Albo nauczyć się kodzić :<
<Stirlitz> https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/733349
<TheNumb> Kasztan85: i jak, fajny?
<Kasztan85> TheNumb, nie obraz sie ale nie mam pojecia co na tym filmiku robisz nawet :D
<TheNumb> Kasztan85: po to są opisy ;p
<TheNumb> Te no... adnotacje.
<Kasztan85> hm...
<TheNumb> Nie nagrywałem dźwięku bo po co...
<Kasztan85> TheNumb, unity ewidentnie Ci nie sluzy :d
<TheNumb> Kasztan85: nvidia spieprzyła sprawę <:
<Kasztan85> hm...
 * TheNumb się zbiera spać
<TheNumb> Gnight
<TheNumb> Jutro wielki dzień :<
<Kasztan85> wow
<Kasztan85> u mnie dzien jak codzien
<Kasztan85> :D
<buber> matura ? ]
<buber> ;]
<TheNumb> Kasztan85: w sumie racja, matura jest co rok...
<Kasztan85> aha
<Kasztan85> :D
<Kasztan85> no to ja troche starszy
<buber> ziew
<Kasztan85> mam to juz za soba :D
<TheNumb> Gnight
<TheNumb> :<
<Kasztan85> ale powodzenia zycze
<Kasztan85> podzro
 * TheNumb detaches
<sysek> ale fajna pedalska tapeta w kde jest
<Kasztan85> poka
<sysek> niee
<Kasztan85> to co sie chwalisz
<sysek> bo lubie
<sysek> gdzie tu sciagalo nowy styl do kde
<Psotnick> kde-look.org?
<sysek> ale nie
<sysek> ze strony
<sysek> tylko ze srodowiska
<Psotnick> no to tam gdzie wybierasz
<Psotnick> chyba
<Psotnick> kiedyś tam było przynajmniej
<sysek> no nie ma wlasnie
<Psotnick> no to nie wiem
<natanielcz> siemka
<Ciaho> dziwne to unity
<natanielcz> przywykniesz ;)
<Ciaho> ale ciekawy jest ten pasek przewijania okienek
<natanielcz> troche jeszcze takich błędów prostych jest ale na ogól fajen
<natanielcz> chodzi ci o ten po lewej czy o cos o czym ja nie wiem?
<Ciaho> a można gdzieś wlączyć żeby menu było normanie w oknie?
<Ciaho> menu aplikacji
<natanielcz> musialbym poszukac
<natanielcz> moze jest cos w gconfie
<natanielcz> szkoda tylko, że w gconfie jest taki syf
<natanielcz> bo teraz sa klucze z paneli gnome i unity
<natanielcz> ..
 * Stirlitz słucha: Dream Theater - Peruvian Skies (Falling Into Infinity) 
<Ciaho> beepka nie ma :<
<natanielcz> czego?
<Ciaho> no beep
<Ciaho> sygnał konsoli
<natanielcz> to doinstaluj moze
<natanielcz> sudo apt-get install beep
<natanielcz> chociaz nie wiem czy o to chodzi
<ntat> Jak ustawić Evolution, żeby się nie wyłączało całkowicie, tylko działało w tle i sprawdzało pocztę? Bo jak zamknę evolution to aplet powiadamiania gnome nie powiadomi mnie o nowej poczcie.
<natanielcz> ntat: chyba się nie da
<natanielcz> korzystasz z gmaila?
<Ciaho> natanielcz, nie wiesz co to beep?
<Ciaho> to piszczenie z obudowy
<ntat> natanielcz, tak
<natanielcz> Ciacho: aa...
<natanielcz> ntat: to sciagnic sobie gmail checker albo cos takiego.. co prawda to nie jest cały klient ale chociaż powiadomienia..
<Ciaho> miał być dźwięk z pulseaudio a jak zwykle wychodzi cisza
<natanielcz> kiedys tez chciałem ustawić tak evolution ale się nie dało
<natanielcz> to samo thunderbird
<natanielcz> Ciacho: nie masz po instalacji systemu dźwięku?
<ntat> natanielcz, miałem już to, całkiem fajnie działało ale wolę wykorzystać, to co mam już  w systemie
<natanielcz> w thunderbirdzie się nie wyłącza?
<natanielcz> Ciacho: obawiam się, że nie da się tego obramowania przenieść do aplikacji
<natanielcz> ale to że ja nie znalazłem nie znaczy, że nikt inny nie znajdzie
<vasco_> no i wsio dziala :)
<Ciaho> hmm
<Ciaho> dało by syselka zainstalować do takiej plikopartycji jak ubu przez wubi?
<jacekowski> Ciaho_: daloby sie
<jacekowski> Ciaho_: tylko musialoby ci sie pewnie chciec pomodyfikowac initrd odpowiednio
<Ciaho_> załóżmy że mam odpalone livecd susła to jak bym musiał zamontować loop żeby to zainstalować na tej plikopartycji od wubi?
<winter> jacekowski: grywasz w coś na tej wingrozie?
<jacekowski> w gierki
#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-04
<winter> jacekowski: w co konkretnie?
<winter> o/
<m477> o/
<tar-gz> Panowie
<tar-gz> Mozna w dropboxie chmody ustawiac dla plików?
<lisu> re
<tar-gz> lisu: cze
<lisu> tar-gz: co tak rano? praca?
<tar-gz> siostra na 7 szła do szkoły i mnie obudziła.
<tar-gz> downloaduje crunchbanga ;-D
<lisu> kogo co?
<tar-gz> Debiana ze  skonfigurowanym openboksem
<michaela200011> hello
<lisu> wlasnie patrze na screeny
<tar-gz> michaela200011: o/
<tar-gz> lisu: jakie screeny?
<tar-gz> crunchbanga na stronie głównej?
<lisu> na stronie crunchbang
<michaela200011> is this where i can get support for ubuntu 11.04
<tar-gz> join #ubuntu
<tar-gz> lisu: http://www.otofotki.pl/img17/obrazki/yi2687_2011-01-10-221419_1024x768_scrot.png
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4ej4tvb> (at www.otofotki.pl)
<lisu> hi, michaela200011 - this is a polish chanell.
<tar-gz> http://www.otofotki.pl/img17/obrazki/qk8803_2011-01-10-221358_1024x768_scrot.png
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4lxq5v5> (at www.otofotki.pl)
<lisu> co to za świństwo... ta tapeta, tfu
<michaela200011> oh shit i feel dumb
<michaela200011> sory
<tar-gz> ;-D
<lisu> lol
<tar-gz> Poranne ogarnięcie
<totalizator> od pewnego czasu Ubuntu z Gnome zamiast się zamykać,restartować (nie zawsze) tylko wylogowuje użytkownika, spotkał się z tym ktoś?
<tar-gz> jakie masz ubuntu?
<totalizator> 11.04, ale na poprzednim też tak było na tej maszynie
<totalizator> olewałem to bo stwierdziłem, że kiedyś się samo rozwiąże jak nowa wersja wyjdzie, ale nic, dalej to samo
<tar-gz> a masz gnome czy unity?
<tar-gz> zawsze mozesz z konsoli wyłączać ;-)
<totalizator> Gnome; tia, wtyczkę wyciągać mogę nawet
<tar-gz> na /home najlepszy jest raiserfs, nie?
<gjm> Bry
<tar-gz> gjm, o/
<gjm> cześć, cześć
<tar-gz> Te menele to już zaprawdę przesadzają ...
<buber> czesc
<tar-gz> buber o/
<buber> jak mi sie  nie chce !
<tar-gz> buber, nie denerwuj mnie! Ja crunchbanga stawiam
<tar-gz> i albo mi się wydaje, ale apt-get jest naprawdę taki wolny ...
<buber> a ja w pracy garuje
<buber> dupogodziny do wysiedzenia
<tar-gz> :/
<buber> za duzo wolnego i człowiek lenia łapie
<buber> kuwa, znowu sie unity wysrało ;]
<gjm> nic dziwnego
<buber> wywaliło iksy i mnie wylogowało ;]
<buber> oj, chyba sie wkuwie i debian wieczorem będzie zagrany
<PoKrAk> hehehehehhehe
<PoKrAk> ja jutro chyba za debiana sie wezme
<gjm> i ja muszę
<gjm> tzn. moje 10.10 jest ok, przystosowane pode mnie, nie poznałbyś że srubuntu
<gjm> ale jednak
<buber> kurde, nie moge znaleźć
<buber> potrzebuje daily-images z sidem
<buber> są ?
<buber> nie chce mi sie netinstalla robić, za wolny net
<ntat> Używa ktoś Chromium?
<ntat> :)
<office-> bo co?
<ntat> office, jak w tej przeglądarce dostać się do zapisanych zakładek?;)
<buber> http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/weekly-builds/i386/iso-cd/debian-testing-i386-CD-1.iso
<buber> styknie?
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/yqsv8a> (at cdimage.debian.org)
<PoKrAk> chromium szajse wpierdziela mega ilosci pamieci
<PoKrAk> ja zastanawiam sie nad experimentalem dla lapka
<PoKrAk> musze oblookac czy netinstale dla tego są
<ntat> Ja tam sobie ostatnio zainstalowałem Ubuntu 11.04 ale ze zwykłym Gnomem go używam:)
<PoKrAk> skad zassac sida netinstall ??
<PoKrAk> hmmm zaraz a czy z poziomu expert przy instalacji nie idzie wybać sida ??
<buber> http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/daily-builds/
<buber> ?
<PoKrAk> zaraz oblookam
<buber> ja za 40 minut psuje łóbu ;]
<PoKrAk> testing jest
<buber> mkfs.ext4 /dev/sda5 ;]
<PoKrAk> moze ja dziś w domu popsuje
<buber> akurat luz w robocie, to w godzinke bedzie ready
<PoKrAk> nie zabrałem dzis lapka do pracy
<PoKrAk> tfu nie nic dzis nie zreobie musze po mała do dziadka wleciec i do młodego do szpitala
<buber> ahh, musze klientowi powiedzieć żeby se wymyślił inne monitory ;]
<buber> bo ktore chciał są EOL ;]
<buber> ide niszczyc ;]
<buber> bbl
<winter> bry
<winter> http://fun.idg.pl/news/368953/Commodore.64.powraca.Juz.w.sprzedazy.html
<soee> korzysta ktos z was z eclipse ?
<fbu> haj
<fbu> ale cisza
<greyfox> Wiecie moze czy da sie wywalic ten pasek po lewej w unity? :D
<BlessJah> na pewno sie da
<Psotnick> można wywalić całe unity ;D
<manio> można wywalić całe Ubuntu!
<unx> witam
<unx> orientuje sie ktoś czemu nie pojawiają się ikonki w trayu w nowym ubuntu
<unx> dałem klasyczny wygląð dodałem obszar powiadomień
<unx> i alltray ładnie wywala mi programyu do ttraya
<unx> a te które domyślnie powinne wskakiwać nie pojawiają się
<tar-gz> Cześć.
<tar-gz> Lepszy aptosid czy linuxmint?
<Quintasan> Ubuntu
<tar-gz> Quintasan, xubuntu chyba installne
<unx> a by piorun strzelił te nowe ubuntu
<Quintasan> Kubuntu++
<tar-gz> Quintasan, słabego kompa mam
<Quintasan> Debian netinst
<tar-gz> no właśnie nie chce mi sie z netinstala stawiać sida
<Quintasan> to postaw squeeze'a
<gjm> jest jakiś emulator NDS na ubu?
<Quintasan> Przecież Mint to cholerne Ubuntu z jeszcze większym zestawem oprogramowania
<Quintasan> gjm: "apt-cache search NDS emulator"
<tar-gz> Quintasan, Linux Mint Debian Edition
<Quintasan> gjm: jest jakiś tylko nazwy nie pamiętam
<Quintasan> tar-gz: ...
<Quintasan> tar-gz: zapraszamy na #mint albo coś
<Quintasan> tu jest wsparcie dla *buntu
<tar-gz> Quintasan, ja tu od 3 tygodni truje co postawić.
<Quintasan> no to się nie dziw że nie masz odpowiedzi
<Quintasan> >Oficjalny kanał wsparcia dla Ubuntu
<gjm> tar-gz: weź się ogarnij, trollujesz jak mało kto
<tar-gz> Quintasan, ; ja chce fluxubuntu
<gjm> to se zrób
<tar-gz> gjm, co Wy tak dzisiaj płaczecie?
<gjm> nie płacze tylko nie lubię zawracania dupt
<Quintasan> tar-gz: bo pieprzysz pan pierdoły za przeproszeniem
<gjm> dupy*
<Quintasan> tar-gz: postaw sobie fluxbuntu i daj spokój
<tar-gz> toż to pisze do ogółu a nie zawracam Tobie dupe
<tar-gz> Quintasan, nie ejst juz rozwijane
<gjm> tar-gz: ogólnie zaracasz dupę
<gjm> Quintasan: mam, ale dzięki
<tar-gz> Dlaczego fluxubuntu nie jest już rozwijane?
<tar-gz> Czy jak postawie Ubuntu z minimala to będzie chodzić ja debian?
<tar-gz> Dlaczego ni ma ubuntu rolling ?
<gjm> -.-'
<gronx> Witam Ubuntowników :) ktoś ma może applet do ubuntu one?
<gjm> gronx: synaptic ?
<gronx> gjm, szukałem
<gjm> gronx: http://tinyurl.com/3zvld6u
<gjm> pierwszy wynik
<gjm> tak trudno?
<gronx> gjm, za kogo ty mnie masz :/ myślisz, że nie sprawdzałem
<gjm> i co, nie pasuje ci ten wynik?
<gronx> gjm, niemniej dzięki za fatygę tylko skąd takie nastawienie żeby zaraz komuś pojazd robić
<gjm> gronx: http://ubuntuone.com/p/J5Q/
<gjm> tu masz paczkę *.deb
<gronx> gjm, to to samo jest tylko teraz mam potwierdzenie, że z zaufanego źródła
<gronx> gjm, dzięki
<gjm> gronx: ale to było na tej stronie
<gronx> gjm, to do starszych ubunciaków jest ale zobaczymy
<gjm> ja nie będę tego sprawdzał
<gronx> gjm, nie każę ci już sprawdziłem i nie działa
<gjm> gronx: jakie masz ubu?
<gronx> gjm, 10.10
<gjm> wait
<gjm> gronx: http://wklej.org/id/523785/
<gronx> gjm, to nic nie dało
<gronx> gjm, ja się poddaję niech będzie jak jest
<unx> w tym nowym ubuntu w ogóle nie działa obszar powiadomień
<BlessJah> unx: nowe ubuntu wyszlo i już je popsułeś?
<unx> a do dupy z takimi nowościami
<BlessJah> unx: nie dziala na unity czy na gnome?
<Stirlitz> to se włącz
<unx> BlessJah: gnome
<unx> Stirlitz: obszar jest wlaczony
<BlessJah> u...
<unx> Stirlitz: programy które pownne domyfile:///home/unx/Dokumenty/1/images file:///home/unx/Dokumenty/1/js file:///home/unx/Dokumenty/1/sources file:///home/unx/Dokumenty/1/euro.jpg file:///home/unx/Dokumenty/1/i
<unx> kur...
<unx> Stirlitz: obszar powiadomień jest włączony, a programy które powinne domyślnie tam wskakiwać nie pokazują się, alltray wywala programy do tray ale potem nie można ich włączyć, pokazuje się ikonka i dalej nic
<Stirlitz> to cos popsułeś, u mnie działa normalnie
<firemark> Stirlitz: źle, soa1
<TheNumb> firemark++
<vasco> bry
<witkacy> witam ktoś by umiał mi podpowiedzieć jak się połączyć zdalnie z drugim kompem gdzie siedzi blondynka z ubuntu  np jakieś vnc
<jacekowski> teamviewer
<witkacy> jacekowski,  błagam tam siedzi prawdziwa blondynka nieda rady
<witkacy> chyba że jest jakieś proste w obsłudze musi ona to sama zainstalować
<Nerihsa> ssh
<witkacy> jacekowski,  są gotowe paczki gdzieś bo widziałem to ale do kompilacji
<jacekowski> ekhm
<jacekowski> pierdolisz
<jacekowski> nie ma zrodel teamviewera
<jacekowski> sa tylko gotowe paczki
<witkacy> no ale jak przez ssh ona ma router i ja też jej geteway znam i dnsy ale nic mi to chyba niedaje
<witkacy> jacekowski,  to szukam jak tak z paczkami może sobie poradzi
<witkacy> a może z tym ssh wiesz jak to zrobić jak ustalić jaki ma adres ona
<jacekowski> nie potrzebujesz tego do teamviewera
<witkacy> znaczy ssh do teamviewera tak wiem ale chociaż przez ssh jakby się połączyć może wiesz
<witkacy> jak ustalić jaki ma adres ona , ona ma router awg604g czy coś podobnego i netia
<BlessJah> witkacy: tracertem?
<witkacy> hmm szukam
<Nerihsa> niech ona wpisze ipchicken.com czy cos i poda
<Nerihsa> + musi ona wlaczyc ssh D:
<witkacy> w przeglądarce normalnie tak
<Nerihsa> yhy
<Nerihsa> jak jest za NATem to chyba nici
<witkacy> ma właczone hmm znaczy zainstalowane
<witkacy> przednią jest router przedemną też i dopiero ja
<witkacy> dzielą nas dwa routery
<Nerihsa> to pewnie bedzie musiala otworzyc port 22 w routerze, podac ci swoj adres
<witkacy> jacekowski,  jest faktycznie gotowy wczoraj szukałem oglądałem ale niewiem co to za strona była ale do kompilacji tylko było
<witkacy> Nerihsa, mam nadzieję że jak będzie trzeba to może da jakoś rade wierzę w nią heh to moją żona wkońcu
<witkacy> ;)
<Pumba> ok zbawiciele witam Wszystkich :)
<Pumba> mam taka sytuacje:
<Pumba> jeden dysk , dwie partycje , na 1 był ubuntu teraz zformatowana i 2 partycja z filmami i duperelami
<Pumba> odpalilem xp zeby nagrac na 1 partycje.
<Pumba> wgrał pliki i prosił o restart
<Pumba> tak też zrobiłem, po restarcie disc boot failure insert disc and pres enter
<Pumba> pomyślałem pewnie MBR wiec fixboot
<Pumba> zero poprawy
<Pumba> wiec fix mbr
<Pumba> i caly czas mam to samo
<Pumba> na partycji 1 i 2 robilem próby z fixami i nadal to samo :/
<Pumba> i to koniec zmagań
<Pumba> prosze o pomoc
<firemark> Pumba: o kurwa, nie mogę ci powiedzieć soa1 :D
<firemark> uhm, chcialem napisac o kurde
<firemark> a mozg swoje :/
<Pumba> spoko nie wiem co to znaczy  :D
<firemark> Pumba: soa1 - standardowa odpowiedź admina - A mi działa
<Pumba> hehe
<firemark> Pumba: pewnie masz jakiś livecd?
<Pumba> poczekaj
<Pumba> jak mam pisac tutaj czy na żółto?
<firemark> Pumba: ??
<Pumba> bo jestes na żółto to chyba prv leca
<firemark> uhm, nie?
<firemark> jesteśmy na kanale. Nagrywają nas
<firemark> ale nieważne
<Pumba> teraz nie . ok czekaj bo to siostry komp i widze ze zmienila login :P wiec info ze jestem bratem
<firemark> ja bym włączył livecd
<firemark> i sprawdził co jest z dyskami
<Pumba> ubuntu czy xp ?
<firemark> montował każdy jeden po kolei
<firemark> a jest livecd xp? :D
<Pumba> ;)
<firemark> i próbował zainstalować gruba od nowa
<Pumba> ok odpalam live cd ubu
<firemark> po prostu posprawdzać czy ci sie nie uszkodził dysk
<firemark> najwyzej testdiskiem walnac
<firemark> czy rescuedisk
<Pumba> ups już nie wiem gdzie te narzedzia znajdę
<Pumba> jestem poczatkujacym raiderem
<Pumba> ok odpala sie
<firemark> apt-getem :P
<firemark> ale ci pomoge dopiero za godzine bo ide
<firemark> Diabelko: weź mu pomóż bo się znasz pewnie.
<Pumba> ok poczekam bo musze zrobic go ;)
<Diabelko> A co się stało się?
<Pumba> wyżej jest info
<Diabelko> Eh, znów trzeba użyć scrolla i przewijać.
<Pumba> yes ale malo
<Diabelko> Ok to zasadnicze pytanie czy masz jakąś partycję z grubem teraz?
<Pumba> sory ale niemam pojecia
<Pumba> przy starcie nic sie nie pokazuje
<Diabelko> Masz jakieś livecd?
<Pumba> moze znajde w necie info "wgranie grub"
<Diabelko> Bo byś odpalił gparteda i zobaczył jakie partycje masz.
<Pumba> mam odalony juz na live cd
<Pumba> a moge przezsystem i zarzadzanie dyskami?
<Diabelko> to to samo
<Pumba> ok
<Pumba> to mam włączony ten program
<Pumba> i mam 21GB NTFS i 59 NTFS
<Diabelko> No i ile jest partycji na niej?
<Diabelko> Mhm
<Diabelko> a jest na niej ustawiona flaga rozruchu?
<Diabelko> w sensie na tym dysku
<Pumba> 21GB Flagi partycji: Startowa
<Diabelko> Hm.
<Diabelko> Zależy Ci na tej partycji?
<Pumba> jest to partycja rozszerzona windows 95 LBA (0x0f)
<Pumba> zalezy na 59GB
<Pumba> 21 do formatowania ile wlezie
<Diabelko> Na dwie partycje dałeś rozszerzenie? :P
<Pumba> nie wiem ?:)
<Diabelko> No dobra, sformatuj tę pierwszą partycję i zainstaluj tam windowsa jeszcze raz.
<Diabelko> Cudów nie wywołam raczej.
<Pumba> formatowac z live cd czy z instalatora?
<Diabelko> Chociaż ja bym obstawiał, że instalujesz XP bez żadnego SP i jest to dysk sata i mimo, że wgra to nie odpali
<Diabelko> Pumba: livecd
<Pumba> jest to dysk IDE ? Tasma i xp bez sp
<Pumba> :)
<Pumba> ok to klikam sformatuj wolumin ?\
<Diabelko> No to powinno działać na acie.
<Pumba> o
<Pumba> abyla jeszcze komenda do sprawdzania dysków i bedzie tam gwiazdka * i tam jest grub chyba
<Pumba> pamietasz ją ?
<Pumba> poszukam wnecie
<totalizator> od pewnego czasu Ubuntu z Gnome zamiast się zamykać,restartować (nie zawsze) tylko wylogowuje użytkownika, spotkał się z tym ktoś?
<Pumba> u mnie nie
<Pumba> cat /proc/partitions tego uzyłem i na sda1 mam tylko 1kb? reszta czyli loop0, sda, sda2, sda5 ale brakuje sda4 ?dziwne cyfry
<BlessJah> sda4 to extended
<Pumba> ok formatuje sie z xp
<Pumba> "Skopiowanie pliku mrxsmb.sys nie powiodlo sie
<Pumba> ups
<Psotnick> BlessJah: ping
<BlessJah> Psotnick: pongnął ci ktoś kiedyś tak, że zobaczyłeś gwiazdy?
<BlessJah> Psotnick: nie bój się, nie jestem grozny
<BlessJah> Psotnick: o co chodzi?
<BlessJah> Psotnick: odechcialo ci sie?
<BlessJah> to spadam
 * BlessJah is away
<Pumba> ok zainstalowal sie z dvd
<witkol__> Pumba:  a co instalujesz ?
<Pumba> xp
<Pumba> odpalam z first boot hdd
<witkol__> a to się samo prawie instaluje
<Pumba> tak ale nie startuje po zainstalowaniu z plytki
<witkol__> obraz masz na płycie ?
<witkol__> e sorki na dysku
<Pumba> oryginalna cd mam
<Pumba> nie obrzu nie mam
<Pumba> instaluje na partycji po ubuntu
<witkol__> czemu wywala jakiś błąd czy jest czarny ekran
<Pumba> wczesniej DISC BOOT FAILURE
<Pumba> teraz PCI Devices Listing i literki cyfry i miga na dole kreska
<witkol__> uuuuuu to miło :)
<Pumba> :/
<Pumba> nop
<Pumba> zoraz lepiej jest :D
<witkol__> robiłeś coś z kompem grzebałeś w srodku
<Pumba> po DISC FAILURE odpiołem dysk i wyczyscilem go i calego kompa
<Pumba> i to samo
<witkol__> hmmm jak czysciłeś dysk
<Pumba> 2 partycje pewnei musze sformatowac
<witkol__> Pumba:  masz neta
<Pumba> dysk czyscilem z plyty xp podczas instalacji tzn 1 partycje gdzie siedział ubuntu
<witkol__> masz tak
<Pumba> jestem na laptopie i tu mam net tylko , a na 2 pracuje
<Pumba> ale moge przepinac
<Pumba> bo to UPC
<witkol__> czyli jak masz net formatuj cały dysk a filmy i muze sobie pobierzez potem jeszcze raz
<Pumba> ;) sa tam i zdjecia
<witkol__> masz dane jakieś tak ?
<witkol__> aaa
<Pumba> moz z ubuntu ponagrywam na dvd
<witkol__> masz pendrive jakiegoś
<witkol__> albo na płytki
<Pumba> zw drzwi
<Pumba> tak zrobie bedzie fajnie , partycje pod linuxa pod windowsa i na filmy
<Pumba> :)
<witkol__> jaki masz dysk
<Pumba> 80
<witkol__> to linuś Ci się zmieści winda też  i na filmy zostanie
<Pumba> tylko musze siezorientowac ile na win dac 25gb? bo teraz te aktuallizacje to sporo zajmuja
<witkol__> wywal wszystkie  prtycje najlepiej przez fdisk pod linuksem jakimś
<Pumba> mam live cd ubu
<witkol__> 15 starczy jak na xp
<Pumba> na ubu tez dac 15?
<Pumba> czy 10
<Pumba> jak dobrze meic sporo GB :)
<Pumba> mieć
<witkol__> to najpierw odzyskaj dane wszystkie zrób porządek na dysku z partycjami pamiętając o atywnej partycji i będzie dobrze
<Pumba> a wlasnie
<witkol__> ja bym dał 10 winda 10 linuks i reszta na smietnik czyli filmy muza itp..
<Pumba> czy mozez wytłumaczyc na czy na win dac logiczna czy inna?
<witkol__> i rób fdiskiem wszystko będzie najlepiej ale z linix
<witkol__> ja robiłem zawsze dwie podstawowe sda1 i sda2 reszta na rozszeżoną i logiczne w niej
<Pumba> :/ nic nie rozumiem :)
<Pumba> zrobie 3 partycje
<Pumba> kurcze bym zrobil teraz bo jestes ale musze zgrac te dane
<witkol__> czyli w fdisku zrob sda1 sda2 na systemy pożniej extended to jest partycja na której się znajdują logiczne dyski czyli od sda5 sda6 itd
<witkol__> zgrywaj ile tego masz
 * sysek pozdrawia mature z polskieg
<Pumba> ok zabieram sie za porzadkowanie tego co tammam
<Pumba> dzięki za pomoc witkol__ :)
<witkol__> Pumba:  ile tego masz mniej wiecej
<witkol__> raczej tu będę z godzinkę może dłużej
<Pumba> zaraz zobacze mam kilka folderów tylko
<witkol__> rób co musisz przygotuj dysk do formatu jak coś Ci powiem co i jak
<Pumba> 7gb
<Pumba> 8
<Pumba> weszlo by na ipoda
<witkol__> to z 10 minut
<Pumba> ale siostra ma mp3
<witkol__> niewiem
<Pumba> ok dogadam sie
<witkol__> jak masz pena jakiegoś było by najszybciej
<Pumba> oj chyba zle spojrzalem
<Pumba> hehe
<witkol__> zapomnij niesądze żeby dziewczyna dała mp3 do skasowania
<witkol__> skop
<witkol__> spok
<witkol__> sorki
<Pumba> bez przejrzenia 38 ;)
<Pumba> hehe
<Pumba> nieniebede kopał :)
<buber> witojcie
<witkol__> hmmm w sumnie też to jest rozwiązanie
<Pumba> hi
<witkol__> siło ale jest hehe nakop ją i może da
<witkol__> buber:  siemka
<Pumba> hehe
<witkol__> Pumba:  jak nie siłą to młotkiem ;)
<Pumba> :)
<buber> debian mnie dzis pokonał  ;]
<witkol__> buber:  w szachach
<witkol__> to norma
<witkol__> :)
<buber> nee
<buber> raczej takim banałem jak aptitude install gnome
<witkol__> hmm czemu co zrobił
<sysek> gnome-core
<sysek> bedzie samo gnome bez dodatkowych programow
<witkol__> sysek:  a nie gnome-exstra
<witkol__> to z pełnymi
<buber> forget it
<buber> wróciłem do łubunciaka
<Misiur> Dzień dobry
<Pumba> hi
<witkol__> buber:  ja mam debiana miałem ubuntu wolę debiana
<witkol__> Misiur: hej
<ntat> Używa ktoś standardowego gnome w Ubuntu 11.04?
<sysek> nikt
<sysek> :O
<ntat> sysek, nikt już nie, bo ja używam:P
<ntat> ale może ktoś jeszcze;[
<ntat> :)
<ntat> poczta.o2.pl nie obsługuje IMAP :|
 * sysek placze
<Ciaho> nie wierze
<Ciaho> usuwam sobie banshee i jakieś gnucashe a instalator wie lepiej co mi jest potrzebne i jak instaluje coś z lokalnej paczki to opensuse sobie dociąga i instaluje spowrotem
<Ciaho> -.-
<ntat> Ciaho, może masz te programy w zależnościach tego pakietu, który instalujsze
<Ciaho> no nie własnie
<Ciaho> instaluje pidgin-libnotify
<Ciaho> to chyba nie powiesz że banshee to ma w zależnościach :D
<sysek> zaleznosci w opensuse to po prostu cud miod
<sysek> <3
<Ciaho> i usunąć potem to można znowu
<Ciaho> ale instalowałem teraz pidgin-musictracker
<Ciaho> i znowu zonk
<Ciaho> banshee, gnucash i inkscape gratis
<Ciaho> jak instaluje normalnie z repo to nie
<firemark> Ciaho: cool story bro ; p
<Ciaho> albo zypperem z konsoli
<Ciaho> a jak dasz 2x to cignie śmieci
<Ciaho> firemark: wiem :)
<ntat> Ciaho, to w sumie masz system, którego nie idzie popsuć:E
<Ciaho> nie lubie jak system wie lepiej niż ja co jest dla mnie dobre :<
<Dreadlish> co można ciekawego ludziom powiedzieć o syscallach?
<jacekowski> nic
<jacekowski> ze sa
<Dreadlish> thx...
<Dreadlish> na pewno wystarczy mi to na 10min
<Dreadlish> ok
<jacekowski> praca dla zadaj jakies konkretniejsze pytanie
<jacekowski> mozesz dodac ze sa zaimplementowane na rozne sposoby
<jacekowski> albo INT 0x80 albo SYSENTER
<jacekowski> program wie ktore ma uzyc przy pomocy VDSO
<Dreadlish> może mechanizm how it works i przykłady użycia starczy
<jacekowski> program ustawia wartosci rejestrow i skacze do adresu libki VDSO
<jacekowski> albo robi SYSENTER
<jacekowski> albo INT 0x80
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> to wiem
<Dreadlish> i to i tak powiem
<winter> jacekowski: a w co grasz
<buber> ktoś z LBL ?
<SimonPHOENIX> slyszalem ze snieg w Polsce pada
<sysek> SimonPHOENIX: nie to w Rosji
<SimonPHOENIX> ja to nie wiem, bo akurat przejmuje kartel w kolumbii
<ntat> Można w UbuntuOne opublikować cały katalog? Bo, jak udostępnię katalog, to nie mam nieaktywną opcję z prawokliku na folderze ale już poszczególne pliki tego folderu mogę.
<lisu> ntat: możesz, tylko musisz w koncie zaznaczyć, ze chcesz folder udostępnić.
<ntat> lisu, na stronie, czy gdzieś w systemie?
<lisu> ntat: masz programik w message indicator, na dole. tam.
<lisu> ntat: e nie chwila, bo patrze właśnie.
<lisu> ntat: w nautilusie klikasz prawym i masz ubuntu one - zsynchronizuj
<ntat> lisu, to już zrobiłem. Masz tam jeszcze opcję opublikuj
<ntat> ale ona jest nieaktywna dla folderu zsynchronizowanego
<ntat> dopiero, jak wejdę do zsynchronizowanego folderu to na poszczególnych plikach mam opcję Opublikuj
<ntat> i dla każdego pliku powstaje inny adres www
<ntat> hmm... na stronie coś znalazłem
<lisu> ntat: a opcja "shared with me" ?
<lisu> próbowałeś?
<ntat> Share folder
<Admc> ja pierdole, pasek przewijania we flashu, tych z vimeo chyba posrało
<Misiur> odpalił ktokolwiek Flash Professional CS5 przez wine?
<Admc> ma brązowy status na winehq
<Admc> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=version&iId=21127
<Admc> a nie, srebrny
<Misiur> no tak, ale chciałem zapytać czy tu osobiście
<Misiur> Ej, jak działa, to w końcu mogę się z win 7 przerzucić
<ntat> Nie, to nie to
<kklimonda> Misiur: nie ma sensu, nie będzie działał tak dobrze jak na Windowsie
<ntat> ee idę pograć w Supertuxkart;P
<Misiur> kklimonda: Szkoda. Próbowałem pracować że na jednym monitorze miałem ubuntu, a na drugim z virtualboxa xpka, ale ram nie dawał rady
<Admc> 640x360 to jest 16:9?
<Admc> MEncoder 1.0rc4-4.4.5 (C) 2000-2010 MPlayer Team
<Admc> MPlayer was compiled without libfaac. See README or DOCS.
<Admc> jak to można naprawić?
<Admc> bez rekompilacji mplayera?
<jacekowski> nie mozna
<Admc> echh...
<Admc> a nie ma w internecie jakiegoś deba ze skompilowanym libfaac?
<Admc> bo potrzebuję tego kodeka
<Admc> próbowałem ustawić dźwięk na mp3 i dupa:
<Admc> Option oac: Unknown suboption libmp3lame
<winter> Admc: to uzywaj gentoo
<Admc> winter, to przyjdź do mnie i mi je postaw
<Admc> bo mi się nie chce
<winter> masz manual w sieci
<winter> pół dnia roboty
<Admc> ale nie chce mi się
<Admc> pół dnia to za dużo, wolę mieć system w 30 minut
<Admc> mint działa to trzymam go
<Admc> ha!
<Admc> mam mencodera ze wsparciem dla aac
#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-05
 * winter The Wire se05ep09
<Misiur> żyje ktoś?
<lisu> o/
<sysek> czesc lisu
<vasco> bry
 * PoKrAk pozgrywa dane i zrobi papa ubuntu
<syla> cześć ktoś mi podpowie jak zrobić otwarty port 22 żeby przez ssh się połączyć ktoś mógł zemną albo jakim innym potem to zrobić
<PoKrAk> po pierwsze musisz to zrobic na routerze o ile nie korzystasz z zewnetrzego ip
<PoKrAk> jo SimonPHOENIX
<PoKrAk> jo lisu
<syla> mam router avg604g
<lisu> powitać.
<PoKrAk> syla to działaj
<PoKrAk> troche samozaparcia
<PoKrAk> tu nikt za ciebie za darmo tego nie zrobi
<PoKrAk> pozatym jak do czestszego uzycia to potrzebujesz to dyndnsy musisz ustawic
<syla> a gdzie tego szukać niechcę nic popsuć mąż by mnie ubuł
<lisu> PoKrAk: dobrze, że podkreśliłeś "za darmo" x)
<PoKrAk> masz informacje teraz działaj
<SimonPHOENIX> czesc PoKrAk, czesc wszystkim
<PoKrAk> oki trza zainstalowac debiana na lapku i audyt strony skończyć
<PoKrAk> naspisac raport i kase zainkasowac :)
<nemek> czołem
<Wizard> cześć
<AaaA> co to jest zewnętrzne ip?
<Nerihsa> cos innego niz wewnetrzne ip
<AaaA> wewnętrzne też są?
<syla> PoKrAk, trzeba utworzyć sobie konto na dnsdyns.org i ustawić hasło i login w routerze tylko tak
<Nerihsa> i rozbiezne
<PoKrAk> no i przekierować zapytanie o port 22 do komputera w sieci loka;lnej
<AaaA> ale to chyba w jakims innym protokole komunikacyjnym IP
<PoKrAk> (o ile ma stały adres ip)
<PoKrAk> ja nie ma to musi miec
<syla> mam netie i zmienne ip
<AaaA> jak musi to musi;)
<PoKrAk> stały ip w sieci wewnetrznej ma byc
<PoKrAk> a do zmiennego ip jest dyndns
<AaaA> a co to siec wewnętrzna?:)
<syla> a to jest stałę
<syla> AaaA,  lokalna inaczej
<syla> chyba
<PoKrAk> AaaA, nie dworuj
<AaaA> przepraszam ale trudno wytrzymac
<AaaA> uzywajcie technicznych pojęć:)
<PoKrAk> na kij noobom i tak nic to nie da
<syla> się chyba niedoczekam na ten link aktywacyjny
<PoKrAk> doczekasz troche to trwa
<syla> no widzę
<syla> PoKrAk, Ty zakładałeś konto tam
<PoKrAk> tak kiedys
<PoKrAk> nie pamietam ile to trwało
<PoKrAk> sprobuj jeszcze raz na inny email na wszelkie wsio
<syla> chyba tak zrobię strasznie długo to trwa
<AaaA> to jak to z tymi adresami jest?:)
<lisu> kuźwa pierpszona kyocera
 * lisu upaprany w tonerze był prawie po łokcie
<AaaA> APIPA jest wewnętrzny czy zewnętzny?
<lisu> dość, kuźwa wywalam GDM, kurde flaki co chcwile mi sesyje xów ubija i restartuje.
<PoKrAk> brawo lisu
<PoKrAk> wez entrance
<Wizard> /sbin/login!
<Wizard> czy tam /bin
<PoKrAk> za 10 min ubuntu papa
<Wizard> ?
<PoKrAk> whereis login ?
<Wizard> wtf is login?
<SimonPHOENIX> aktualizowalem dystrybucje ubuntu
<SimonPHOENIX> no i mam jakis szajs po lewej stronie ekranu
<PoKrAk> SimonPHOENIX, tozes wtopił
<SimonPHOENIX> nie mam paska z pulpitami na dole
<PoKrAk> to to jest unity
<PoKrAk> za wlasnie koncze kopie danych i ubuntu ustepuje miejsca debianowi
<SimonPHOENIX> no i jak ten widok przywrocic tak jak byl
<PoKrAk> wypierdzielic 11.04
<SimonPHOENIX> bo to mi vista zaczyna smierdziec
<PoKrAk> zainstalowac normalnego linuxa jak debian
<PoKrAk> SimonPHOENIX, oni w dotyki ida
<PoKrAk> na desktopa sie to nie nadaje
<PoKrAk> a pozatym wpierdziela pamiec co niemiara
<PoKrAk> zaraz bedzie format dysku na lapku
<SimonPHOENIX> ale nie da sie innego wygladu wrzucic?
<PoKrAk> SimonPHOENIX, nie wiem
<PoKrAk> mi zamulił tak kompa ze szkoda gadac
<SimonPHOENIX> no szalu dostane zaraz, jak to wylaczyc
<PoKrAk> nie idzie
<AaaA> pociagnac mocno za kabe,l opcjonalnie wyciagnac baterię jeśli obecna
<SimonPHOENIX> The default interface in Ubuntu 11.04 is !Unity. You can switch back to regular !Gnome by logging out and clicking on your user name, in the Session box at the bottom of the screen select Ubuntu Classic.
<SimonPHOENIX> podobno sie da
<SimonPHOENIX> wyprobuje i zaraz wracam
<PoKrAk> sialalalalalala debian formatuje partycje z ubu sia lalalalalala
<AaaA> człowiek sie cieszy 2x, tak jak z autem:)
<AaaA> raz jak kupuje a jeszcze bardziej jak sprzedaje;)
<lisu> re
<lisu> wyj*m unity razem z gnomcem i gdm, kurde zdenerwowało mnie, jak nie zapisałem a mi x'y zresetowało. dość teraz kde będę męczył.
<AaaA> BTW czemu canonical ma takie parcie na unity?
<PoKrAk> bo i d a w ekrany dtykowe ?
<PoKrAk> oki baza sid +experimental zainstalowana
<SimonPHOENIX> no i jest wszystko ok, widok jak za starych dobrych czasow
<SimonPHOENIX> ale kiedy lacze sie z internetem przez wifi to mi sie wiesza ubuntu
<SimonPHOENIX> a jak sie lacze przez usb mobile internet
<SimonPHOENIX> to nie
<lisu> SimonPHOENIX: które ubuntu???
<SimonPHOENIX> cos ze sterownikami wlasnosciowymi dla karty wifi jest chyba
<SimonPHOENIX> no to najnowsze
<PoKrAk> moje najnowsze zlądowało w styxie teraz debian jest instalowany
<lisu> SimonPHOENIX: to najnowsze testuje od bety2. beta 2 byla najstabilniejsza. teraz to zrobili taką kaszane, ze glowa boli.
<PoKrAk> wlasnie e17 leci
 * lisu zastanawia sie, czy czasem PoKrAk'a buildu nei zainstalować (albo postawić własnego debiana).
<SimonPHOENIX> no ale beda poprawki chyba nie?
<lisu> SimonPHOENIX: poprawki będą, ale zanim to nastąpi, to by mnie krew zalała i prędzej zaczął bym windowsa tfu używac.
<SimonPHOENIX> ja juz sie nad tym zaczalem zastanawiac, ale po tym jak znalazlem sposob na to zeby widok nowego ubu zmienic na starszy to juz mi wystarczy
<SimonPHOENIX> przynajmniej narazie
<Wizard> lisu: a nie lepiej trzymać się lts? :>
<lisu> Wizard: może i lepiej, ale czasem lubię potestować, ostatnie wydania były dość stabilne, ale teraz przeszli samych siebie.
 * lisu aktualnie używa kde i nawet nei wywala X'ow.
<lisu> 1sudo su
<Diabelko> szkoda, że hasa jeszcze nie podał
<Diabelko> hasła *
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> co by ci dało hasło do jego lapka?
<Ciaho> nie ma ktoś paczki ze źródłami niestabilnego pidgina przypadkiem?
<Diabelko> Wizard: w sumie nic, ale fajnie byłoby je znać, bo pewnie wszędzie ma takie samo
<PoKrAk> qwa mam czarny ekran kursor x i nie moge przelezc na terminal wtf ????
<ntat> Dobra, Pidginowi podziękowałem i przeprosiłem się z Kadu. Bieda z tym Pidginem... Trzymałem go tylko dlatego, bo chciałem mieć jedno miejsce powiadamiania o wiadomościach. Jako jedyna aplikacja działała poprawnie pod tym względem. Ale mail już nie powiadamiał.
<Cim> cześć, mam pytanie: po podłączeniu baterii do włączonego laptopa mam podwójny ststus baterii w trayu (http://cim.ath.cx/err.png), czy da się temu jakoś zaradzić?
<ntat> Cim, zobacz może w ustawieniach tego apletu
<Cim> ntat: niestety nic ciekawego tam nie ma oprócz ustawień zasilania w GNOMIE
<Wizard> Serwer cim.ath.cx zbyt długo nie odpowiada.
<AaaA> ntat: zmien pidgna na fincha
<AaaA> :)
<ntat> Piękny finch...
<ntat> :]
<AaaA> tak
<AaaA> moj ulubiony
<ntat> AaaA, z konsolowych programów to mam tylko moc`a
<ntat> no i mplayera
<ntat> :)
<AaaA> nie mam u siebie karty dzwiekowej:(
<AaaA> i mam tylko konsole:)
<ntat> też tak kiedyś miałem, można wytrzymać
<ntat> korzystałem w tedy ekg
<ntat> *wtedy
<AaaA> :)
<Cim> ekg2 jest gicior
<Cim> ok, czas na granie
<AaaA> ekg2 fakt duzo lepsze
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<lisu> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<ntat> Jak usunąć repozytorium dodane do listy?
<ntat> Np. sudo add-apt-repository ppa:
<Wizard> wywalić jego konf z dysku
<ntat> Wizard, a gdzie on jest?
<Wizard>  /etc/apt
<Wizard> i tam jakoś sources.d
<Wizard> czy coś takiego
<sysek> ntat: albo ppa-purge
<ntat> już mam
<ntat> w sources.d
<ntat> było
<ntat> dzięki
<Psotnick_szkola> bry]
<Wizard> kuwa
<Wizard> ale mi się nie chce
<Psotnick_szkola> mi też
<Psotnick_szkola> zwłaszcza, że powerpointa robimy...
<ntat> Psotnick_szkola, po co drugiego, MS już jednego zrobił, poza tym to ambitne zadania na informatyce macie:P
<Psotnick_szkola> bardzo śmieszne
<Psotnick_szkola> chociaż w sumie to jakbym nie był na infomatyce to by mnie to może śmieszyło ;D
<lisu> Psotnick_szkola: ja bym was szkolił, szkolił i jeszcze raz szkolił z obsługi kurwa ms-worda. 90% osób z którymi się spotykam nie potrafi pier*j tabelki sobie zrobić, albo wstawić kilka znaków w cyrylice, zwłaszcza, ze ma te znaki na kartce ułożone w formie któtkiego zdania.
<Wizard> lisu: tró
<Wizard> i potem się dostaje takie dokumenty-potwory
<AaaA> lisu: msft word & outlook for dummies:) to by sie przydalo przymusowo
<AaaA> jak ktos nie zda to powinni rece obcinac
<Psotnick_szkola> art of motivation for dummies by mi się przydało ;D
<Psotnick_szkola> dzwonek ;D
<Psotnick_szkola> ja spadam
<AaaA> kiedys mozna bylo kary cielesne uzywac:D
<AaaA> teraz niestety nie
<AaaA> taka motywacja zawsze dzialala;)
<AaaA> sa jakies fajne programy dla ktorych warto zainteresowac sie zainstalowaniem Xów?
<lisu> AaaA: youtube
<lisu> kurde, ale to kde jest mulaste.
<lisu> kde z bajerami zajmuje 1011 MB ramu u mnie... porażka, gnome na tym samym 400MB ;f
<Admc> lisu, ram jest po to żeby go wykorzystywać
<Admc> po co komu ram który jest wolny
<Admc> kde i gnome inaczej zarządzają ramem
<lisu> Admc: ram jest po to, aby programy z niego mogły korzystać, a nie do tego, aby system go cały zjadał i juz zaden program nie odpalił z zadowalająca prędkościa (bo musi mielić dyskiem).
<ntat> Szukam jakiegoś eleganckiego, czarnego motywu dla Gnome. Bo jak klikam w opcję "ściągnij więcej motywów" w "Zmień tło pulpitu", to straszna bieda wychodzi.
<Admc> może ambiance dark
<manio> lisu: pisząc kde z bajerami co masz na myśli?
<manio> z włączoną kompozycją?
<manio> czy z programami których na codzień używasz?
<Wizard> lisu: u mnie lepiej: kde z bajerami + jboss + soapui i jeszcze ram jest ;D
<czopekmocy> Witam.
<Wizard> z tym, że jboss to 3G ramy momentami
<Wizard> cześć czopekmocy
<manio> u mnie kde z bajerami na starcie 400MB w tym 100MB dla nepomuka przydzielone
<lisu> mam programy, konversation chromium, konsole, juk, kopete, eee co tam jeszcze ... tyle. ;p
<lisu> kmail.
<Wizard> co to jest juk?
<lisu> rhythmbox tylko kde'owski
<Wizard> zainteresowałeś mnie :)
<lisu> juk, to prawie rhythmbox, tylko pod qt. zadna rewelacja.
<Wizard> ja lubię rhytmboksa
<Dudi> jest jakas istotna roznica pomiedzy jukiem a amarokiem?
<Wizard> amarok to niezła kobyła
<Wizard> ;P
<Dudi> uzywam tego drugiego
<lisu> Dudi: zasadnicza, amarok to ciężarówka, juk osobówka.
<manio> a ja polece clementine
<Wizard> czym polecisz?
<manio> apt-getem czy co tam macie ;P
<lisu> kurde procek cały czas na 80%... 2 rdzenie... porażka.
<Dudi> lisu: a co masz wlaczone? u mnie plasma daje 2%, reszta na standby'ju
<Wizard> manio: mam jeszcze apt-geta
<lisu> Wizard: to taka nowa cesna
<Dudi> uzywal ktos z was ext3cow lub czegos podobnego?
<lisu> Dudi: napisałem co mam włączone
<lisu> mam programy, konversation chromium, konsole, juk, kopete, eee co tam jeszcze ... tyle. ;p
<Dudi> lisu: top/htop sprawdz co ci cpu ciagnie...
<manio> lisu: a samo chromium to ile Ci z tego 1,1GB zajmuje?
<czopekmocy> Hmm, mam pytanko. Jadę na Ub 10.10 i w Grubie robią mi się kopie Ubuntu (starsze). Jak je stamtąd wyrzucić? Zajmuje jakoś specjalnie miejsce, czy wystarczy wyrzucić z listy gruba?
<lisu> Dudi: właśnie patrze ... nepomukse... coś tam.
<lisu> co to kurde je?
<Nerihsa> ja tam wylaczylem nepomuka
<manio> lisu: pulpit semantyczny, indeksuje pliki, kiedyś skończy
<Nerihsa> i strigi
<Dudi> lisu: co masz na pulpicie? :)
<gjm> Bry
<lisu> Dudi: tylko 1 plazme: pulpit.
<lisu> chromium 2.2% ram z 3GB.
<lisu> o... coś spradło do 15% uzycia cpu.
<Dudi> no to co on indeksowal do cholery? :|
<manio> Dudi: nepomuk indeksuje cały katalog domowy
<Dudi> aha, to wiele wyjasnia
<Dudi> pare razy mi sie segfaultowal na koniec sesji... mysle ze nie jest jeszcze do konca stabilny
<Wizard> ja to wyłączam to w cholerę :D
<Dudi> doradzi mi ktos jakis dobry filesystem z wersjonowaniem?
<Wizard> z czym?
<Wizard> może zfs?
<Wizard> on ma wszystko
<Wizard> ;p
<Dudi> brtfs to chyba alternatywa do zfs
<Dudi> ale ja go chce uzyc do deweloperki, i zfs moze byc do tego za ciezki
<Dudi> Wizard: wersjonowanie systemu plikow to cos takiego ze mozesz zmieniac plik i miec dostep do wczesniejszych wersji pliku
<Cyr4x> siema mam pytanko
<firemark> ~14:36:40~  Dudi : pare razy mi sie segfaultowal na koniec sesji... mysle ze nie jest jeszcze do konca stabilny
<firemark> Dudi: a zdałeś ją?
<Cyr4x> czy po dist-upgrade do 11.04 wrzuci mi unity czy pozostanienormalny wyglad gnome?
<Dudi> firemark: sesja graficzna (kde) to cos takiego ze najpierw sie logujesz, a na koniec robisz logout... mysle ze samo zalogowanie juz jest zdaniem ;)
<firemark> Dudi: wiem, nie zrozumiałeś ;-d
<Dudi> firemark: zrozumialem, ale myslalem ze chodzi ci o zdanie raportu o crashu :P
<Psotnick> re
<czopekmocy> Jadę na Ub 10.10 i w Grubie robią mi się kopie Ubuntu (starsze). Jak je stamtąd wyrzucić? Zajmuje jakoś specjalnie miejsce, czy wystarczy wyrzucić z listy gruba?
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: zobacz w /boot czy masz tam kernele.
<manio> czopekmocy: odinstaluj stare kernele
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: zapuść jeszcze apt-get autoremove
<czopekmocy> Dałem autoremove i po update-grub mam to:
<czopekmocy> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-29-generic
<czopekmocy> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-29-generic
<czopekmocy> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-28-generic
<czopekmocy> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-28-generic
<czopekmocy> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-27-generic
<czopekmocy> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-27-generic
<czopekmocy> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-26-generic
<czopekmocy> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-26-generic
<czopekmocy> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-25-generic
<czopekmocy> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-25-generic
<czopekmocy> Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.32-22-generic
<czopekmocy> Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.32-22-generic
<czopekmocy> Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin
<TheNumb> czester: em, a nie masz żadnego nowszego kernela?
<TheNumb> 10.10 chyba miał 2.6.35
<czopekmocy> linuz- 2.6.32-29, 28, 27, 26, 25, 22.
<TheNumb> czester: fail, nie do Ciebie ;p
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: mhm
<czopekmocy> Jeszcze do tego mam aktualizacje. Wolny net, mieszkam w internacie i nie mam kiedy zrobic.
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: dpkg -l | grep kernel-image
<manio> TheNumb: chyba linux-image
<TheNumb> manio: kernel-image? :|
<czopekmocy> Po kernel-image nie ma nic
<TheNumb> A może linux...
<czopekmocy> Po linux-image jest.
<manio> TheNumb: nie wiem nie pamiętam ale mi się wydaje, że linux
<TheNumb> manio: też nie pamiętam, nie mam buntu :<
<TheNumb> manio: ta, linux-image
<manio> TheNumb: ja też nie...
<TheNumb> czester: dpkg -l | grep linux-image
<czopekmocy> Już zrobiłem :P
<manio> lol drugi raz ;P
<TheNumb> kurw
<TheNumb> a
<TheNumb> Nie mogę.
<TheNumb> :<
<czopekmocy> Wpisałem już.
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: to pousuwaj te wszystkie przed 2.6.35 i wygeneruj gruba.
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: albo zostaw jeden w razie czego.
<TheNumb> Gdyby się jednak fochnęło ubuntu i nie odpaliło z .35
<manio> grub się sam automagicznie po usunięciu kernela powinien robić
<TheNumb> manio: ja tam nie wiem :<
<czopekmocy> Przed 2.6.32.29.35, chyba. Ten mam ostatni/.
<manio> no coś mi się kojarzy, że zawsze się automagicznie robił ale w razie w może wygenerować
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: em, jak to, nie masz 2.6.35?
<czopekmocy> Ostatni mam ten, co napisałem. Tzn patrząc po numerze najnowszy.
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: to zainstaluj sobie 2.6.35
<manio> czopekmocy: apt-cache search linux-image
<TheNumb> manio: i jeszcze | grep 35 ;p
<TheNumb> Albo lepiej 2.6.35
<manio> no może byc
<czopekmocy> Jest.
<czopekmocy> Dziękuję.
<manio> piwo się należy
<czopekmocy> Adres :D
<manio> bydgoszcz
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: Wrocław
<TheNumb> <:
<czopekmocy> Spoko, już czeka.
<manio> o kurde ale się najeździsz..
<czopekmocy> Do odbioru w najbliższym monopolowym - płacisz tylko za koszt transportu. Piwo za darmo.
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: czopki mają taką moc, że spawnują browara gdzie chcą?
<czopekmocy> TheNumb: To wyzszy level.
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: :<
<czopekmocy> TheNumb: jeszcze duzo expa mi do tego brakuje.
<manio> czopekmocy: po udanym upgradzie na 11.04 przejdziesz na wyższy level
<czopekmocy> Mam go na plycie :)
<manio> to się nie liczy
<czopekmocy> Co sie kurna nie liczy? Jak to sie nie liczy? :D
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: bo nie kupiłeś w shopie exp itema.
<czopekmocy> Ale mam peleryne niewidke.
<TheNumb> lisu: o/
<czopekmocy> I robimy fale...
<czopekmocy> .o.
<czopekmocy> \o.
<czopekmocy> \o/
<czopekmocy> .o/
<czopekmocy> :D
<TheNumb> :<
<czopekmocy> TheNumb: Nie lubisz fali?
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: takiej w wojsku to nie.
<czopekmocy> Ja mowie o meksykanskiej :)
<czopekmocy> Hmm, jak to jest? Juz chyba jest ta "profesjonalna armia", ale np moj kumpel dostal liscik.
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: o treści? <:
<czopekmocy> No, na komisje wojskowa ;)
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: ja też dostałem zaproszenie, na jutro ;-)
<TheNumb> Jutro matura z angielskiego.
<czopekmocy> Juz chyba jest wprowadzona ta profesjonalna armia.
<czopekmocy> Czyli ida ci, co chca.
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: dokładnie.
<TheNumb> Ja się na przykład nie wybieram ;-)
<czopekmocy> Wiec po co to?
<czopekmocy> Robia tylko liste tak jakby "rezerwy" w razie zagrozenia?
<czopekmocy> O, rozlaczylo mnie.
<czopekmocy> To jak to z tymi listami teraz jest?
<lisu> ja pierdziu, jak człowiek pogrzebie troche w ustawieniach, to całkiem niegłupie to to kde :D
<TheNumb> lisu: KDE jest kewl.
<Dudi> lisu: niektorych ustawien szukalem latami ;)
<Dudi> lisu: u ciagle znajduje nowe :D
<Dreadlish> kurde
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: o/
<Dreadlish> elo TheNumb
<Dreadlish> co można ludziom powiedzieć o syscallach oprócz tego że są i do czego służą?
<lisu> Dreadlish: zeby sobie dupy tym nie zawracali ;)
<Dreadlish> lisu: zatkaj sie
<Dreadlish> w tym wypadku gentoo-pl++
<AaaA> zeby pisali dobry kod co dziala w dobrym ringu:)
<AaaA> bo to co sie ostatnio dzieje w apliakacjach wola o pomste do nieba
<AaaA> niezalznie od platformy
<Dudi> AaaA: jak sie zatrudnia programistow to sie dostaje porzadny kod, ale programiscie trzeba zaplacic, osoba znajaca jezyk programowania nie jest programistą
<Ciaho> Dudi: programista też zna język programowania :P
<TheNumb> AaaA: najlepiej wszystko klepać w ring0.
<Dudi> Ciaho: ale procz jezyka ma jeszcze duza wiedze i doswiadczenie
<Dreadlish> wiecie no
<Dreadlish> ale nawet printf wykorzystuje syscalle
<Dreadlish> więc
<Dreadlish> ...
<Dreadlish> poza tym nie chodzi mi o winszajsowy ring0
<Ciaho> a co to syscall?
<Dreadlish> system call
<Dreadlish> wywołanie systemowe
<Dudi> Ciaho: zapoznaj sie z bsd, szybko sie dowiesz co to ;)
<Dudi> syscall to interfejs do tuningowania kernela, np zmiana limitow jadra itd...
<Cyr4x> sds
<Cyr4x> jak sie w irssi zmienia kodowanie krzaki mam
<Cyr4x> ¼¼
<Cyr4x> æ
<TheNumb> `g irssi encoding
<Przekliniak> TheNumb: Manual - Irssi - The client of the future: <http://www.irssi.org/documentation/manual>
<czopekmocy> No, kurde, po godzinie pobrałem tego nowego kernela... -.-
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: to dobre masz łącze w tym internacie.
<czopekmocy> Teraz...jestem w domu.
<czopekmocy> -.-
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: to w domu.
<czopekmocy> TheNumb: Niestety. Radiowka. Ale! Dostawca przechodzi w nastepnym tygodniu na WImax! (Fakt faktem, ze to tez juz stare...)
<czopekmocy> To jest masakra z tym internetem... Mieszkam max 1,5km od nadajnika!
<czopekmocy> Transfer do 40 nie dochodzi.
<czopekmocy> (Kb/s ofc)
<Krystofer> cześć
<Krystofer> ?
<czopekmocy> Przyjaciol czukal?
<czopekmocy> szukal*?
<gjm> czopekmocy: przekozacki nick
<czopekmocy> gjm: dzieki
<gjm> spoko
<Dreadlish> o/
<czopekmocy> Dreadlish: \o
<Dreadlish> siedze na fonie
<czopekmocy> A ja na fotelu.
<Dreadlish> i nie jest fajnie
<gjm> ema Dreadlish
<mocczopka> o/
<Dreadlish> ale irssi działa
<czopekmocy> mocczopka: \o
<mocczopka> czopekmocy: o/
<Dreadlish> loj
<Dreadlish> lol
<czopekmocy> mocczopka: ..|.,o
<Dreadlish> :p
<czopekmocy> :D
<mocczopka> :-)
<gjm> Dreadlish: s2putty ?
<Dreadlish> ta
<czopekmocy> Dreadlish: ja na swojego andka sciagnalem terminal i shella :D
<czopekmocy> Tylko w terminalu wiele nie zrobie, musze chyba telefon zrootowac.
<mocczopka> no racza bez roota to lipa
<czopekmocy> Ale niewygodnie jest...
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> ja telefon zmienie n wakacjach
<czopekmocy> Chociaż... Zrobiłem aktualizację i ściągnąłem Swype. Pewnie teraz by było lepiej.
<czopekmocy> Co myślicie o Andku na laptopach (chwila obecna).
<Dreadlish> do d
<czopekmocy> To praktycznie... nadaje się tylko do przeglądania internetu i pisania w wordzie, tak sądzę ^^
<mocczopka> 3.0 wygląda całkiem sympatycznie na netbookach
<czopekmocy> Myślałem (przez krótki czas) o kupnie netbooka z andkiem.
<czopekmocy> Rozmyśliłem się. Wolę pozbierać dłużej i kupić np TO: http://www.x-kom.pl/p/64491-netbook-10-acer-ao522-c-50-2048-320-czarny.html
<Dreadlish> jzu
<czopekmocy> Dość niedawno wyszedł.
<Dreadlish> na x86 sie sadzi normalny sys aka shit/lin/bsd
<mocczopka> no całkiem fajny ten netbook
<czopekmocy> Na PCLab mi go doradzili jeszcze zanim wyszedł.
<czopekmocy> Ale jaka cena do tego!
<mocczopka> a widać coś na choryzoncie z arm?
<czopekmocy> *h ;)
<Dreadlish> nie
<mocczopka> czopekmocy: oje czepiasz się
<czopekmocy> Nie, tylko kulturalnie poprawiam bez darcia mordy :)
<mocczopka> dobra dobra niech Ci będzie
<czopekmocy> Pisal ktos z Was kiedys w Bashu / Batchu?
<czopekmocy> Czyli.. nie :D
<czopekmocy> Miał ktoś z Was styczność z tym androidem na netbooku?
<Dreadlish> pisz pytanie a nie pierdoły
<czopekmocy> mocczopka: Ty mowisz, ze nawet fajny jest.
<mocczopka> tak miałem styczność... na filmikach na yt
<gjm> zmieńcie te nick'i bo mi się czopki mieszją
<czopekmocy> To i tak wiecej niz ja. Ja tylko telefon.
<czopekmocy> Ja nic nie zmienie! To moj nic. mocczopka jest moim uczniem.
<czopekmocy> nick*
<czopekmocy> Dreadlish: nie ma sensu zadawac pytania, jesli nikt nie mial stycznosci. Chcialem tylko jakies rady od kogos, kto moze sie na tym zna, bo ja tak jakby zaczynam w tym zabawe.
<Dreadlish> tu  nie ma sie co bawić
<gjm> czopekmocy: na kanale linuxopochodnym pytać się czy ktoś miał styczność z bash'em. brawo
<Dreadlish> piszesz i już
<Dreadlish> gjm++
<czopekmocy> gjm: mam na mysli wieksze zainteresowanie z tym. Miec linuxa / siedziec na kanale o nim nie znaczy, ze zaraz ktos musi w bashu programowac.
<gjm> o. ikolejny zonk
<gjm> programować w bash'u? pierwsze słyszę
<gjm> i kolejny*
<czopekmocy> skrypty...
<gjm> jest różnica
<czopekmocy> "Programowanie w powloce".
<czopekmocy> Chcesz link?
<gjm> mam to
<gjm> :)
<gjm> to taki skrót myślowy był
<czopekmocy> Wiec czemu sie dziwisz, ze mowie "programowanie"? :)
<gjm> bo to jednak nie to
<czopekmocy> No... fakt...
<czopekmocy> Nie piszesz rasowych programow.
<czopekmocy> Tu musze przyznac racje.
<gjm> czopekmocy: skoro masz książkę to o co pytasz?
<czopekmocy> Nie mam ksiazki.
<czopekmocy> Ale mam zamiar miec, bo lubie sie ksiazkami wspomagac.
<gjm> 'Advanced Bash Scripting Guide' - Mendel Cooper
<gjm> niestety po angielsku
<czopekmocy> gjm: polecasz?
<gjm> tak
<czopekmocy> Mnie na p-zone polecil ktos: "Programowanie skryptów powłoki" OREILLY Helion
<czopekmocy> Znasz moze ten tytul?
<gjm> czopekmocy: nie, zaraz zobaczę
<gjm> a do tamtej chcesz link?
<gjm> żeby nie było, darmowa
<gjm> http://www.google.pl/url?sa=t&source=web&cd=1&ved=0CB0QFjAA&url=http%3A%2F%2Ftldp.org%2FLDP%2Fabs%2Fabs-guide.pdf&rct=j&q=advanced%20bash-scripting%20guide%20pdf&ei=_MHCTaulCIeDOvGupJ0I&usg=AFQjCNEw8yUWMbJEjjX4zsRQqd5Nyehp6Q&cad=rja
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3s92xd3> (at www.google.pl)
<czopekmocy> Dziekuje.
<gjm> nie ma sprawy
<czopekmocy> Nastawiona na teorie / wiedze ogolna, czy praktycznosc?
<czopekmocy> Zastosowanie w konkretnych sytuacjach, ze tak powiem.
<gjm> praktyczność
<czopekmocy> Tym lepiej.
<gjm> łoł. do czegoś się ta mała aktualizacja przydała. ikonki poprawili
<gjm> tylko szkoda że reszta niepotrzebnie ;x
<czopekmocy> Shit... Nie lubie windowsa 7. XP duzo lepsze.
<mocczopka> fcuk 900 stron ma ta książka
<gjm> 865
<mocczopka> czopekmocy: windows jak windows instalujesz i sobie jest
<czopekmocy> mocczopka: No taaaak... Ale zdecydowanie wolę XP.
<spass> ...takie stwierdzenia marnują tylko miejsce w logach.
<czopekmocy> spass: wybacz, moje unizenie. To była moja osobista refleksja. Popierdzielili tam np w połączeniach (owe "Centrum sieci i udostępniania")
<czopekmocy> Do tego nie raczył nikt do tej pory wydać aktualnych sterowników do mojej karty bezprzewodowej i nie mogę np udostępniać neta pozostałym komputerom w sieci.
<spass> a to faktycznie wada systemu...
<czopekmocy> Bardziej mam na myśli interfejs.
<czopekmocy> Niby nowoczesne, ładnie wygląda, ale czasem coś tam znaleźć...
<spass> Po wyłączeniu pierdolet wygląda jak win98
<spass> nawet dinozaury się tam odnajdą
<mocczopka> kwestia przyzwyczajenia i tyle
<czopekmocy> mocczopka: no wlasnie. A ja w szkole mam tak. pierwsza pracownia - XP, druga pracownia - Vista (tfu!), internat - windows 7
<mocczopka> czopekmocy: i co za dużo żeby ogarnąć?
<czopekmocy> mocczopka: daaaj spokój, te kompy tak rozklekotane, że zanim cokolwiek się zrobi, koniec lekcji. Do tego życie utrudnia blokada stron.
<spass> kolejna wada samego systemu
<czopekmocy> spass: no nie?
<spass> widzisz... w pracy man od w2k w2k3 w2k8 wXP Suse i to na jakich 700 stacjach i serwerach
<czopekmocy> spass: mogę tylko pogratulować.
<spass> da się to zrobić tak aby działało. Jak działa wolno to źle skonfigurowane, albo za dużo się od kompów wymaga
<czopekmocy> Da się... ale do tego trzeba czasu.
<czopekmocy> Ja przy swoim kompie siedzę raptem... 1-2 dni tygodniowo. A raczej MOGĘ siedzieć.
<czopekmocy> Z teorii się wiele nie nauczy...
<czopekmocy> Pierdolę.
<czopekmocy> (mówię o tym, co piszę :D )
<czopekmocy> Tu powinien znaleźć się obrazek typu "Urzekła mnie Twoja historia".
<spass> no zdecydowanie
<spass> wreszcie się mogę z Tobą zgodzić
<czopekmocy> Dziękuję :)
<spass> dobra śmigam do domu
<spass> adios
<czopekmocy> Żegnaj.
<Skrzyp> Jest ktoś?
<czopekmocy> Skrzyp: taa.
<Skrzyp> czopekmocy: Hmmm... Mam "Błędna instrukcja" przy uruchamianiu wielu gier. Co to ma być?
<en0x> to co pisze
<en0x> ;D
<Skrzyp> hehe
<Skrzyp> Ze źródełek było...
<Skrzyp> Więc co?
<czopekmocy> Więc... format :D
<vasco> BRY PONOWNIE
<czopekmocy> vasco: Witaj
<vasco> eee nie tal mialo byc
<vasco> :)
<czopekmocy> Przepraszam.
<vasco> czopekmocy: siema
<czopekmocy> vasco: CZESC!
<vasco> hehe
<vasco> dobra panowie tak z szybka takie pytanie. Naljepszy program do zliczania ruchu po IP byleby nie ipfm
<czopekmocy> yy... :D
<Dudi> vasco: moze byc graficzny?
<vasco> raczej nie serwer nie ma x`ow
<vasco> ewentulanie www
<vasco> ale www=konsola wiec ...
<Dudi> vasco: http://www.google.pl/search?sourceid=chrome&client=ubuntu&channel=cs&ie=UTF-8&q=traffic+monitor+linux
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/67fzax2> (at www.google.pl)
<vasco> Dudi: dzieki ale nie wiem sprobuje moze da rade a znasz cos lzejszego?
<Dudi> vasco: uzywalem gkrellm, on sie dzieli na demona i klienta graficznego, mial tam zliczanie ruchu m.in, teraz uzywam do tego rutera :P
<vasco> no wlasnie u mnie teraz serw ma sluzyc za zliczanie QuS itd
<Dudi> vasco: jak nie znajdziesz na guglu, mozesz zawsze napisac wlasny ;)
<vasco> bo rkazdy komp ma miec zablokowane p2p (z tym sobie poradzilem) dzielenie lacza (tez dam rade)zliczanie mnie interesuje
<vasco> Dudi: niestety tak dobry nie jestem :/
<vasco> jeszcze musze przeorbic shutdown`a ale to chyba dam rade zrobiec skryptem...
<czopekmocy> vasco: co z nim musisz zrobic?
<vasco> interesuje mnie to by mial zablokowane wszelkie p2p musi miec zliczanie danych po IP i to jest najistotoniejsze
<vasco> ewentulanie (jak da rade) po adresie mac
<AaaA> vasco: a nie prosciej zrobic to na najprostrzym routerze na openwrt?
<vasco> AaaA: obawiam sie ze nie przejdzie tablice musza byc
<AaaA> ew jak wieksza siec to tablice czego?
<vasco> zreszta moim ruterem jest serwer
<AaaA> ipp2p?
<AaaA> czy jak sie to nazywa
<AaaA> jak wikesza siec to lms sie dobrze sprawdza
<vasco> to nie jest wieksza siec to sa 3-4 kompy
<vasco> ale tylk serwer sluzy to sciaganie p2p
<AaaA> mrtg do monitoringu nie da rady?
<vasco> jeszcze nie prubowalem, szukam opinie
<Dudi> a poco robisz blokade p2p?
<vasco> ipfm sliczal mi nawet jak klient jest of-line
<Dudi> gdy jest offline, to powinny byc zera, co nie?
<vasco> Dudi: bo na serwie bedzie stalo p2p a na kompy bedzie tylko odblokowane 80
<vasco> Dudi: no wlasnie
<vasco> :)
<Dudi> a w czym ci przeszkadzaja zera?
<vasco> a nie jest
<AaaA> a jak bedzie poczta po ssl potrzebna?:)
<vasco> nie
<AaaA> streaming video?:)
<vasco> no
<AaaA> poczta smtp?
<AaaA> :)
<vasco> nie
<Dudi> dobrze ze bedzie 80 port, to wlacza sobie chlopaki redtube :)
<vasco> przynajmniej teraz pozniej tak bo bedzie to tez serw poczty
<vasco> Dudi: tego sie raczjej nie da ominac
<vasco> :)
<vasco> no ewentulanie po domenach :)
<AaaA> a nie lepiej matrze zrobic shaping?
<vasco> czyli jak? Az tak dobry nie jestem w sieciach
<AaaA> pewnie impleentacji QoS jest milion
<Dudi> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/69965/co,zrobic,jak,popsuje,sie,zmywarka?.html
<vasco> Dudi: skad to Twoje cwaniactwo ?
<vasco> az taki mocny jestes
<Dudi> dlaczego cwaniactwo? moim zdaniem podchodzisz do tego zbyt powaznie i formalnie
<BlessJah> Dudi: pewne rzeczy po prostu nie są tak śmieszne jak się niektórym wydaje
<Dudi> nie chcialem nikogo urazic, sorki
<konradb> hi
<BlessJah> nikogo nie uraziłeś
<BlessJah> chyba że kanałowe zmywarki mają coś do powiedzenia
<konradb> mam takie pytanie, co może powodować nie działający java script na stronie, jeśli na innych działa poprawnie?
<BlessJah> błąd w kodzie
<konradb> ale właśnie kod jest dobry
<Dudi> moze masz jakies dodatki blokujace skrypty
<konradb> nope
<konradb> na 3 przeglądarkach sprawdzałem
<BlessJah> błąd w kodzie
<czopekmocy> Więc to nie może być wina przeglądarek.
<czopekmocy> To musi być błąd w kodzie.
<konradb> ale kod jest dobry :D
<czopekmocy> Tym bardziej, jeśli gdzieś indziej działa.
<konradb> bo na innych pc działa
<AaaA> moze byc blad miedzy ekranem a krzeslem;)
<czopekmocy> AaaA: +
<BlessJah> AaaA: PICNIC
<BlessJah> AaaA: i niech szukają
<AaaA> albo ktos na kablu stoi
<konradb> AaaA: od czego? :>
<AaaA> od internetu
<konradb> huawei ftw
<konradb> :D
<czopekmocy> Albo ktoś Ci mikrofalówką fale zakłóca.
<AaaA> moze to wplyw promieniowania z Japonii?
<konradb> shell.krolnet.pl
<vasco> Dudi: spoko
<vasco> Dudi: czemu zbyt powaznie
<vasco> dziele neta na 3 osoby z czego 2 nie rozumieja iterpretacji p2p
<Dudi> vasco: czasem trzeba sobie pozartowac, nie mozna byc caly czas assertywnym... bo skonczysz jak reiser...
<czopekmocy> Dudi: a co z nim?
<vasco> stad moje twarde reguly ktore chce ustalic reszta to zwykle bezpieczenstwo
<Dudi> czopekmocy: zamordowal zone bo go zdradzala bo siedzial w pracy
<czopekmocy> Dudi: too...wiele wyjasnia.
<czopekmocy> manio: czesc :D
<czopekmocy> Hahahaa.
<mocczopka> czopekmocy: o?
<mocczopka> o/
<vasco> Dudi: zdecydownie tak inaczej wszyscy bedziemy wariatami :)
<Dudi> vasco: wg klasztornych zakonnic jestesmy diablami :P
<vasco> no cos Ty :)
<czopekmocy> Dudi: Szatany bez wstydu!
<vasco> hehe
<Dudi> i powiedz takiej czym jest demon systemowy :D
<vasco> hahaha
<vasco> lol
<BlessJah> zakonnice...
<BlessJah> ech, to ja juz pojde lepiej
<BlessJah> matury nie macie jutro?
<BlessJah> czy wszystko jeszcze przed wami?
<vasco> ja nie ;p
<vasco> juz po mnie
<Dudi> ja mam zdaną...
<vasco> dawno ;p
<Dudi> i indeks studencki pelny...
<Dudi> ale zycze maturzystom powodzenia :)
<czopekmocy> A ja mam jeszcze 2 lata. Ach... to technikum.
<vasco> to w sumie juz tez po mnie
<BlessJah> Dudi: ja mam słonia w karafce i gremliny pod łóżkiem
<BlessJah> przydatne są
<BlessJah> ale złośliwe bestie
<mocczopka> ja tam jutro mam sprawdzian z ortografii na polskim
<Dudi> BlessJah: ja pod lozkiem mam ławke do brzuszkow...
<vasco> lol
<czopekmocy> Blessjah: o, swietnie sie sklada. Czy Twoje gremliny mialy taka nasilajaca sie czkawke? Bo moje maja i nie wiem czym leczyc :D
<vasco> :)
<vasco> no dobra odnaszac sie do mojego pierwszego pytanie ktos cos znan ??
<czopekmocy> Wlasnie. A'propos gremlinow. Musze sprawdzic co dzis w TV leci.
<Dudi> czopekmocy: propaganda i inne zamulacze
<BlessJah> Dudi: hm... to byla taka ironia, wiesz
<czopekmocy> Dudi: Raczej mam na mysli pozne godziny wieczorne celem obejrzenia horroru / thillera / dobrej komedii :)
<BlessJah> Dudi: mature z polskiego masz juz, to pomyslalem ze zrozumiesz o co mi chodzi
 * AaaA nie ma nic pod łóżkiem, śpi na ziemi
<BlessJah> chyba że riposta była tak cięta, że się nie ogarnąłem
<BlessJah> alfą i omegą nie jestem, jeśli coś mi umknęło, to wołaj
<czopekmocy> Blessjah: To chyba najbardziej prawdopodobna opcja :D
<Dudi> BlessJah: zrozumialem, mam starą maturę, tam trzeba bylo myslec i byc kreatywnym, ta nowa nie pozwala na kreatywnosc
 * AaaA kupil sobie mature, ale stara:)
<BlessJah> Dudi: tak więc twoja kreatywna riposta zaskoczyła mnie, biednego, którego kreatywność zduszona została przez system
<czopekmocy> Ogladal ktos z Was "Lsnienie" z 1980 roku? Tu napisane, ze horror. Zaraz zobaczymy o czym to.
<BlessJah> Dudi: ale musze przyznac ci rację, nowa matura polega na wstrzeleniu się w klucz
<BlessJah> przynajmniej jeśli mówimy o polskim
<bastetmilo> stara matura z polskiego była super :)
<ntat> czopekmocy, ze starych filmów obejrzyj sobie PI
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: miałaś się uczyć na angielski
<ntat> ;)
<Dudi> nie bylo durnych kluczy, mozna bylo pisac wlasne interpretacje i wnioski
<czopekmocy> ntat: Patrze na to, co bedzie dzis wieczorem / w nocy, ale dzieki za tytul :)
<mocczopka> teraz dają oceny za schematyczność a kreatywność skutecznie zabijają w zarodku
<czopekmocy> Dudi: dlatego nienawidze polskiego. Narzuca tok myslenia, ogranicza.
<BlessJah> czopekmocy: cała zabawa polega na tym, żeby i trafić w klucz
<Dudi> czopekmocy: nie polski narzuca, ale system i sposob ksztalcenia
<BlessJah> czopekmocy: i zagrać układającym klucz na nosie
<ntat> mocczopka, heh, kreatywność może mieć każdy ale nie każdy może mieć zdolność przewidywania prwidłowych odpowiedzi:P
<czopekmocy> Dudi: ktory jest bezsensowny. Skoro nawet Szymborska dostala 3 z wlasnej tworczosci...
<ntat> Więc trudniej wstrzelić się w klucz niż wymyślić coś swojego
<Dudi> gdzies kiedys trafilem w sieci na bajeczke jak to zwierzatka zalozyly szkole... pokazuje jak naprawde polska szkola wyglada gdy spojrzy sie na nia w innym swietle
<Dudi> czopekmocy: slyszalem o szymborskiej, jesli noblistka dostaje tak niska ocene, to to juz jest porazka calej tej matury
<AaaA> glupie tlumaczenie z ta Szymborska
<czopekmocy> Dlatego zaczynam bardziej bac sie humana niz matematyki, czy nawet fizyki...
<BlessJah> czopekmocy: z matmy tez nie jest za ciekawie, tutaj dziedzina, tam warunek na deltę i punkty lecą
<BlessJah> czopekmocy: ale jak ktoś jest dobry to i tak zdobędzie dobry wynik
<vasco> znasz matme to w sumie znasz fize tylke wzory :)
<Dudi> matematyka w szkole tez jest zle wykladana
<BlessJah> a z polskiego nie wiadomo
<BlessJah> Dudi: podobno masz to już dawno za sobą?
<Dudi> bo bardzo malo jest praktycznych cwiczen jak te matematyke stosowac
<BlessJah> vasco: jesli wykułeś wzory na pamiec ale ich nie rozumiesz to ci nic to nie da
<czopekmocy> Blessjah: A'propos delty. Chcesz sobie wyliczyc? Prosze bardzo! http://najsowy.ugu.pl/host/funkcje.php :D
<ntat> E-tam, jak dla mnie, ktoś kto chodzi 3 czy 4 lata do szkoły i nie zdaje matury to zwykła dupa
<BlessJah> vasco: trzeba je zrozumiec
<Dudi> jednak nie to jest najgorsze
<Dudi> a to ze szkola niszczy talenty
<BlessJah> czopekmocy: wolframalpha.com też umie
<Dudi> http://www.republika.pl/ojceimatki/mono/teksty/teksty_bajkaszk.htm to ta bajka :)
<vasco> BlessJah: zgadzam sie ale nawt jesli ich nie rozumiesz a masz troche rozumu to dasz rade
<czopekmocy> Blessjah: ale ja to sobie sam napisalem. W php :D
<czopekmocy> Jak mi smutno, licze sobie :)
<Dudi> zajmuje sie programowaniem 15 lat, wiem jacy wtedy byli poczatkujacy programisci a widze jacy sa teraz, i powiem ci ze teraz to jest dno, jesli gosc nie umie nawet pokombinowac
<vasco> przeciez fiza i matma to proste przedmioty
<BlessJah> czopekmocy: hm... bardzo jestes z tego zadowolony? bo ci musze powiedziec ze do dupy
<AaaA> lipa nie rysuje wykresu
<BlessJah> czopekmocy: jesli ktos juz przeksztalcil wyrazenie do takiej postaci, to sam sobie deltę wyliczy
<ntat> AaaA, co chcesz narysować?
<czopekmocy> BlessJah: zrobilem to tak sobie :D Kokosow na tym zbijac nie chce ^^
<czopekmocy> I dosc dawno temu.
<AaaA> kazda funkcję mozna przedstawic graficznie
<BlessJah> vasco: to zalezy
<Dudi> w matematyce pierwsze skrzypce grają tricki, trzeba rownanie tak przeksztalcic zeby samo sie uproscilo, jesli sie zrobi inaczej, wszystko sie skomplikuje, mimo ze i jedno i drugie bedzie sobie rowne
<vasco> czopekmocy: ktory rocznik jestes ?
<BlessJah> AaaA: hm... chce to zobaczyc
<czopekmocy> A, co do matury - jesli mowie jakies glupoty, zwroccie mi uwage. Matura dopiero przede mna.
<czopekmocy> vasco: '93
<vasco> BlessJah: no masz racje debil sie nie polapie
<ntat> no można
<AaaA> tylko do niekrorych nie ma tyle papieru na swiecie zeby to narysowac
<BlessJah> AaaA: funkcja która kazdemu x nalezacemu do rzeczywistych przyporzadkowuje granice prawostronna z dzielenia x przez 0
<BlessJah> vasco: nie, tutaj nie chodzi mi o debila
<BlessJah> vasco: sa ludzie stworzeni do fizyki
<BlessJah> vasco: sa ludzie stworzeni do pisania wierszy
<BlessJah> i sa ludzie stworzeni do kopania rowów
<czopekmocy> BlessJah: ktos musi :D
<vasco> BlessJah: ale matymatyki juz nie, no prosze Cie
<AaaA> są ludzue stworzeni do pisania bredni;)
<Dudi> BlessJah: czytalem kiedys o pewnym chlopaku ktory mial wielki talent do skrzypiec, byl tak uzdolniony muzycznie ze mial problemy z dodaniem cen w sklepie, nie mogl sie dostac do szkoly muzycznej bo na matmie siedzial
<vasco> jesli kapuje matme ma wzory z fizy i jest rozumny to da rade
<Dudi> i to jest caly ten system wlasnie
<BlessJah> AaaA: rysuj tą funkcję
<AaaA> .
<AaaA> juz
<AaaA> przylalem odpowiednia skalę
<BlessJah> Dudi: autyzm i choroby pokrewne?
<ntat> Każdą funkcję można narysować - oczywiście w odpowiednim przedziale
<vasco> czopekmocy: ok
<BlessJah> AaaA: nie
<BlessJah> ntat: ok, powiedzmy od -1 do 1
 * czopekmocy czyta bajke o szkole i uczeniu sie (od Dudi)
<Dudi> BlessJah: mozliwe, choc on w miare kontaktowal,
<ntat> BlessJah, no ale podaj postać funkcji
<BlessJah> ntat: do kazdego x przyporzadkuj limes prawostronny z 0/x
<BlessJah> tfu
<BlessJah> x/0
<vasco> hehe
<jacekowski> jakie to wy wykresy malujecie?
<Dudi> moim zdaniem na maturze powinien byc assembler - zamiast matmy, kto zda ten z matmą sobie poradzi :D
<vasco> jacekowski: a co Ty do cholery do szkoly nie chodziles ?
<jacekowski> assembler z matma nie ma az tak duzo wspolnego
<BlessJah> Dudi: kto nie zda, do kopania rowów?
<AaaA> a jak blad to eksterminacja
<AaaA> :)
<jacekowski> vasco: nie chce mi sie czytac backloga
<AaaA> to by bylo cos
<czopekmocy> Dudi: ciekawa baja
<vasco> jacekowski: hehe
<BlessJah> Dudi: cieszę się że nie jesteś ministrem...
<jacekowski> vasco: i cos wylapalem ze wykresy ale nie wiem jakie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: czy kazda funkcje da sie przedstawic graficznie?
<vasco> jacekowski: ok spoko ale w matmie wykresow tez sie troche narysowalem
<Dudi> BlessJah: nie kategoryzujmy, w maturze nie liczy sie tylko wiedza ale takze odpornosc na stres i pare innych predyspozycji, ci co nie zdadza sa nadal wartosciowi i moga duzo osiagnac...
<vasco> BlessJah: nie ;p
<BlessJah> Dudi: ze stresem zauwazylem ze jest, ale tydzien przed
<Dudi> BlessJah: postudiujesz semestr, pogadamy o stresie ;)
<BlessJah> Dudi: w momencie kiedy sobie uswiadamiasz, ze jest za pozno, zeby cokolwiek zmienic, pozostaje juz tylko luz
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> Dudi: powiem tak, mam kontakt z tegorocznymi maturzystami
<BlessJah> Dudi: ze sie tak wyraze bezposrednio przed matura
<BlessJah> no i jak wychodza tez rozmawiamy
<BlessJah> i oni sie juz nie stresuja
<BlessJah> za pozno zeby cokolwiek zmienic
<jacekowski> BlessJah: kazda
<BlessJah> i ten luz wiele daje, choc sa pewnie i tacy, ktorym lepiej by zrobilo jeszcze troche stresu
<BlessJah> jacekowski: do kazdego x przyporzadkujmy limes prawostronny z dzielenia x/0
<Dudi> BlessJah: u mnie z polskim bylo tak ze w dniu matury przegladnalem streszczenia i bylem przygotowany, musialem znac tresc ksiazek bo baba sprawdzala na lekcjach i trzeba bylo lekture przeczytac, wiec ja mialem luzy na polskim
<Dudi> czopekmocy: baja oddaje prawdziwosc polskiej szkoly?
<BlessJah> Dudi: pisales stara mature, dzisiaj jest inaczej
<czopekmocy> Dudi: w znacznym stopniu...
<Dudi> BlessJah: dlatego wam wspolczuje
<BlessJah> brb
 * vasco znika na piwko po trasie ;p
<BlessJah> Dudi: nam?
<BlessJah> dobra
<BlessJah> ide z psem na spacer
<BlessJah> jak cos pingowac, w awaylogu przeczytam
 * BlessJah is away
<Dudi> BlessJah: maturzystom, ale takze wszystkim uczniom polskiej szkoly po reformie
<BlessJah> ano tak
<BlessJah> reforma reformą, ale zaloże się że i przed i po uczniowie sie jednakowo opierdaten teges
<Dudi> BlessJah: pierwszy semestr gimnazjum to powtorka podstawowki, ostatni to nauka do egzaminow do liceow, wiec defakto rok w plecy
<czopekmocy> Dudi: Jeszcze jak trafi sie taki nauczyciel, ktory ni w piec ni w dziesiec nie wytlumaczy...
<Dudi> BlessJah: jakbym ja byl ministrem, na historii mialbys tylko wyklady i prezentacje, a polowe matematyki bawilbys sie drewnianymi klockami, bo nie jest latwo zbudowac piramide o powierzchni 2m kw, i nachyleniu scianki 60stopni
<czopekmocy> Dudi: Jakie jest pierwsze wytlumaczenie, jakie Ci przyjdzie na mysl takiej sytuacji: Sa w klasie 2 grupy. W pierwszej idzie dobrze, ludzie maja od 1 ( prakrtcznie wcale) do 5 ocenki, a w drugiej zdecydowana wiekszosc to 1, jedna, dwie osoby 2, jedna osoba 5 (ktora przepisala sie z tej pierwszej grupy). Co Ci pierwsze przychodzi na mysl? W drugiej sa ludzie nawet dobzi z matmy.
<czopekmocy> Dudi: programowanie - zapomnialem dodac.
<Dudi> BlessJah: i postawilbym na stosowanie wiedzy a nie klepanie jej na ZZZ (zakuj, zalicz, zapomnij)
<Dudi> czopekmocy: nie moze 20 osob cierpiec przez 5 ktorym sie nie chce, wywalac leni, nie chca sie uczyc teraz, naucza sie na wieczorowych kursach - platnych
<Dudi> czopekmocy: szkola nie wychowuje, od wychowania jest rodzina, szkola ma uczyc
<jacekowski> Dudi: ale od tego jest egzamin gimnazjalny
<jacekowski> i to ze dostaja sie najlepsi
<jacekowski> problemem jest to ze jak ktos idzie do liceum profilowanego na jakis kierunek a sie okazuje ze to gowno
<jacekowski> bo ktos na mat-fiz robi to samo co na pol-hist albo podonym
<czopekmocy> Dudi: Ja jestem tym jedynym w grupie, co ma 4, 5. Mam takie tylko dlatego, ze bawilem sie w programowanie i co-nieco nauczylem sie w tej lepszej grupie. Mysle, ze akurat TUTAJ jest sprawa nauczyciela, bo ja sam ledwo ogarniam czego od nas oczekuje, co on mowi.
<Dudi> jacekowski: mozna leni wyslac na karny wolontariat, pomoc w hospicjum jest lepsza niz zajecia z etyki - moim zdaniem
<czopekmocy> Dudi: czasem takie kalambury rozrysuje, ze trzeba sie domyslac o czym on prawi.
<jacekowski> Dudi: ale to nie o to chodzi
<Dudi> czopekmocy: jak gosc jest taki zakrecony to nie ma ze boli, trzeba go molestowac - nierozumiesz, pytasz, nierozumiesz nadal, pytasz, i do skutku
<jacekowski> Dudi: ktos kto ma dobry wynik z egzaminu gimnazjalnego
<jacekowski> Dudi: dostaje sie do lepszego liceum ( po to jest selekcja )
<Dudi> z nauczycielami jest tak ze jak nikt nie daje pytan to leci dalej, ja potrafilem kolesia na wykladzie trzymac 40 minut, wyszedl z epilepsja ale wytlumaczyl nam :D
<AaaA> jacekowski: nie zgodze sie:)
<jacekowski> AaaA: no potem pozostaje problem ogolnego poziomu ze jak ludzie debile to w najlepszym liceum poziom spadnie
<czopekmocy> Dudi: do tego nie cwiczymy tego, tylko ciagle dalej i dalej. W tej "lepszej" na wszystko jest czas. A "slabszej" - nikt praktycznie nic nie robi. Dlaczego? Sadze, ze wlasnie dlatego, ze nie potrafi tlumaczyc. Boje sie, co bedzie jak przyjdzie czas na jave (byl pascal, byl c++ strukturalny, jest c++ obiektowy [ ktory ledwo lapie, bo to nie moj jezyk ], bedzie java). A on ciagle, ze w javie programuje. Java, java i jeszcze raz java...
<AaaA> skonczylem najgorsze liceum w miejscie, dostalem sie na najlepsze studia itd
<AaaA> nie ma "dobrych" i zlych liceow i studiow
<jacekowski> AaaA: czemu nie poszedles do lepszego liceum?
<ntat> AaaA, no właśnie o to chodzi, że jak komuś zależy to nie będzie narzekał tylko zacznie się uczyć
<Dudi> czopekmocy: jakby co to pytam, wyjasnie ci wszystko w C++, siedze w nim bardzo dobrze
<AaaA> albo ktos chce sie uczyc i to robi albo nie
<AaaA> bo najblizej bylo slabe:)
<AaaA> a nie chcialo mi sie jezdzic;)
<Dudi> problemem ogolnie jest ilosc wiedzy encyklopedycznej
<Dudi> jest masa przedmiotow ktore sa ogolnie bez sensu
<jacekowski> AaaA: ale to jest tez kwestia tego czy nawet jak robisz w domu to czy masz potem kogos ew. sie zapytac o cos czego nie rozumiesz
<Dudi> np daty w historii, nikt dorosly nie zna wiekszosci z nich
<Dudi> to samo tyczy biologii
<czopekmocy> Dudi: dzieki, jak na razie radze sobie. Wole jezyki interpretowane, niz kompilowane. I zdecydowanie nauczyciela z tej "lepszej" grupy.
<AaaA> tak na prawde w sredniej szkole nie chodzi nawet o wiedze
<jacekowski> AaaA: zreszta w UK, liceum to jest 2,5-3 dni w tygodniu
<jacekowski> AaaA: w sensie po pol dnia dziennie np.
<AaaA> a o nadanie temu jakichś ram
<jacekowski> AaaA: i robisz samemu, idziesz do szkoly a tam nauczyciel czeka i mozesz go zapytac o co
<jacekowski> AaaA: indywidualnie
<AaaA> tak to typowe w UK
<AaaA> tylko to kompletnie inne podejscie
<jacekowski> zamiast jak w polsce na korepetycje
<Dudi> tak jest na studiach, wyklad, pare cwiczen na zajeciach a reszta w domu, co nie wyjdzie to sie idzie na konsultacje
<jacekowski> bo nauczyciel w czasie pracy nie moze
<Dudi> ale studiowac tez trzeba umiec
<jacekowski> a po pracy za darmo malo ktory bedzie robil
<Dudi> nauczyciel nie moze korepetytowac ucznia ktorego uczy
<Dudi> bo to konflikt interesow i moze nawet i prokurator
<jacekowski> a w UK moze bo rzad za to placi jemu
<jacekowski> ze on siedzi w szkole iles godzin
<czopekmocy> Dudi: Dobrze, pytac. Pytanie mialo sens, poki bylem w tamtej grupie, ale ten jeszcze bardziej maci. Do tego zdarza sie, ze go poprawiam, bo glupoty na tablicy pisze.
<jacekowski> i czeka na pytania uczniw
<Dudi> ale moze zle uczyc naklaniajac do korepetycji
<jacekowski> a w czasie jak nie odpowiada na pytania poprawia sprawdziany
<AaaA> z drugiej strony u UK/US jest wiekze nastawienie na robienie czegos w stylu projektowym vs kraje demoludu nauka teorii
<AaaA> oba pojdescia sa dobre o ile ktos sie tego trzyma
<jacekowski> AaaA: nauki teorii jest bardzo duzo tez
<jacekowski> AaaA: ale to jest tez np. taka chemia
<jacekowski> AaaA: w polsce nauczyciel pokaze doswiadczenie calej klasie raz i tyle
<jacekowski> AaaA: w UK kazdy robi doswiadczenie samodzielnie
<Dudi> jacekowski: problem z chemia jest taki ze zasadniczo nie ma wiekszego zastosowania z nia w codziennym zyciu
<jacekowski> Dudi: to taki przyklad
<Dudi> bo w biedronce nie kupisz kwasow
<AaaA> to ze sie cos zrobi samemu nie gwarantuje ze sie zrozumie;)
<Dudi> ja rozumiem, tak jest
<czopekmocy> Dudi: a jak nie bedziesz znal skladu chemicznego cukru, to jak herbate poslodzisz?!
<jacekowski> czopekmocy: lyzeczka
<czopekmocy> jacekowski: hehhehe :D
<Dudi> jednak ja nie pojmuje jak mozna dawac dzieciakom kwasy na zajeciach, a jesli przeleje do butelki i wyniesie ze szkoly?
<jacekowski> Dudi: bo to jest kwestia tego ze grupa ma 10 uczniow
<Dudi> czopekmocy: nie slodze napojow, nie pije herbaty bo nie lubie, a nie slodze bo tez nie lubie, mimo to umiem poslodzic
<jacekowski> Dudi: i jest jeden nauczyciel na taka grupe + 2-3 asystentow
<AaaA> w sklepie moze sobie kupic akumuator i tez ma kwas:)
<AaaA> wielkie rzeczy
<czopekmocy> jacekowski: Wyobraz sobie, jak by wygladalo Twoje zycie bez zadnej wiedzy na temat alkinow, czy aldehydow? Czy mialoby sens?
<Dudi> jacekowski: nie latwo upilnowac, zawsze jest ryzyko a to sa niebezpieczne substancje
<jacekowski> czopekmocy: straciloby sens
<jacekowski> Dudi: zycie jest niebezpieczne
<jacekowski> Dudi: zawsze moze wejsc pod auto
<jacekowski> a takie rzeczy mozna kupic w sklepie
<Dudi> jacekowski: predzej mnie potrąci niz pod nie wejde...
<czopekmocy> Swoja droga... rozumiem Dudi.
<czopekmocy> Slyszeliscie wiadomosci dzisiejsze?
<Dudi> a konkretnie?
<jacekowski> ten pociag?
<czopekmocy> 13-latek gwalcil 9-cio latka, a 15-latek nagrywal.
<jacekowski> czopekmocy: link
<czopekmocy> I sprzedawal video po 10zl...
<Dudi> slyszalem
<AaaA> Bin Laden żyje?
<jacekowski> a slyszeliscie o pociagu
<Dudi> ale to jest moim zdaniem brak rodziny - a raczej rozklad moralny rodziny
<czopekmocy> jacekowski: http://szczecin.naszemiasto.pl/artykul/892597,13-latek-zgwalcil-9-latka,id,t.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3uph7ua> (at szczecin.naszemiasto.pl)
<jacekowski> ze koles wjechal pod nadjezdzajacy pociag
<jacekowski> z pelna swiadomoscia tego
<jacekowski> liczac na to ze zdarzy
<Dudi> moze byl nacpany
<jacekowski> nie byl
<Dudi> w koncu to te dopalacze
<jacekowski> po prostu byl glupi
<Dudi> albo nieszczesliwie sie zakochal
<Dudi> powodow moze byc miliony
<Dudi> ponoc jablka w polsce sa drozsze niz banany :D ironia godna UE ;)
<czopekmocy> Dudi: Ponoc cukier jest drozszy od benzyny... :)
<Dudi> czopekmocy: jest jeszcze aspartam :D
<czopekmocy> jacekowski: i co myslisz na temat tych 2 nastolatkow?
<AaaA> ile kosztuje w PL cukier?
<jacekowski> czopekmocy: ich sprawa co robia
<czopekmocy> jacekowski: W wiadomosciach jeszcze mowili, ze najpierw grozili, ale matka tego 13-latka nie uwierzyla.
<czopekmocy> O, "9-latek podal matce sok owocowy z amfetamina" :D
<gjm> widzę że też oglądacie wiadomości
<Dudi> czopekmocy: wyniosl ze szkoly? :P
<gjm> czopekmocy: tego nie słyszałem
<gjm> Dudi: ta, amfetaminę
<czopekmocy> gjm: nie, to znalazlem w googlach.
<czopekmocy> gjm: jak szukalem tego, o 13 i 15 latkach.
<gjm> Dudi: to co to za szkoła by musiała być
<gjm> czopekmocy: daj link
<czopekmocy> gjm: http://policyjni.gazeta.pl/Policyjni/1,103617,6449705,9_latek_podal_matce_sok_owocowy_z_amfetamina.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6ddwwz8> (at policyjni.gazeta.pl)
<mati75> patologia
<czopekmocy> gjm: aaale, wlasnie zauwazylem, ze to z 2009.
<czopekmocy> Co nie zmienia faktu, ze patologia, jak napisal mati75.
<gjm> stary go nakręcił
<czopekmocy> gjm: widze, widze.
<Dudi> ja bym stawial ze dzieciak znalazl woreczek, nie wiedzial co to, to dla picu wsypal i matce poslodzil
<czopekmocy> Dudi: taa, jak nie ma maki, tez moja mama robi ciasto z amfy :D
<mati75> http://policyjni.gazeta.pl/Policyjni/1,91152,9542517,Nagranie_z_gwaltem_na_9_latku_do_kupienia_za_10_zlotych.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/66j79nk> (at policyjni.gazeta.pl)
<jacekowski> dobry biznes zrobil
<czopekmocy> mati75: wyzej jest link do podobnego artykulu
<gjm> Dudi: ty to naiwny jesteś
<mati75> czopekmocy: widziałem
<czopekmocy> jacekowski: Fiskus zaciera rece... :D
<Dudi> gjm: to tylko domysly, w tv nie powiedza jak bylo naprawde
<gjm> czopekmocy: ta 2,30PLN podatku
<jacekowski> gjm: mniej
<gjm> Dudi: dzieciak by nie wiedział co to może być
<czopekmocy> Panstwo zlodziei...
<gjm> jacekowski: 8% ?
<Dudi> gjm: ty w wieku 9 lat wiedziales wszystko?
<jacekowski> nie, 23%
<gjm> no to 23% z 10zł to 2,30 chyba jest, nie?
<Dudi> fiskus nie moze wziac podatku
<Dudi> bo nie mozna sprzedawac pornografii z nieletnimi
<jacekowski> gjm: nie
<gjm> Dudi: skrót myślowy
<Dudi> wiec nie kloccie sie na ile procent bo to bez sensu
<jacekowski> gjm: vat tak nie dziala
<gjm> nvm
<jacekowski> gjm: vatu w tym jest 1.87
<Dudi> ogarniacie te podatki w polsce?
<czopekmocy> Dudi: szczerze...nie.
<Dudi> w stylu pączek zamrozony 8% a rozmrozony 23%?
<Dudi> albo ja jestem jakis uposledzony albo te biurwy zyja wg innych praw logiki
<Dudi> nie wspomne ze eksiazki maja wiekszy vat niz papierowe
<czopekmocy> Dudi: bez jaj...
<czopekmocy> Ma ktos pod reka aktualne stawki VAT? Ja z tym internetem nie wyszukam tego...
<anemus> jacekowski: mylisz się
<jacekowski> anemus: no nie bardzo
<jacekowski> anemus: to co klient placi ma juz vat zaplacony
<anemus> nie licz, że te 10 pln zawiera vat
<jacekowski> ale zawiera
<anemus> myślisz, że złożył deklarację i odprowadził podatek?
<jacekowski> watpie
<jacekowski> musialby prowadzic dzialalnosc gospodarcza
<anemus> właśnie
<anemus> dlatego go wat nie obowiązuje
<anemus> vat
<anemus> co najwyżej podatek dochodowy
<jacekowski> no w sumie on ma za maly obrot zeby byc platnikiem vat
<Dudi> zastanawialiscie sie dlaczego nie chca uzyc kryptografii do podpisywania faktur i przesylania tego przez chmure (serwery urzedow skarbowych)?
<jacekowski> ile teraz jest granica w polsce
<jacekowski> Dudi: ale to jest uzywane
<Dudi> ale czy da sie wyslac taka fakture do innej firmy nie bawiac sie w papier?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nie bylo mnie, ktos rozwiazal problem graficznej reprezantacji limesa x/0
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> Dudi: da sie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: da sie to przedstawic graficznie?
<Dudi> jacekowski: to poco te kontrole skarbowe i pity skoro faktury przelatuja przez SK od razu?
<jacekowski> Dudi: bo to sie nie tak robi
<jacekowski> Dudi: faktura dalej bezposredni leci tam gdzie ma
<jacekowski> Dudi: tylko zamiast papieru leci pdf albo cos takiego
<Dudi> jacekowski: ale to nie jest dokument w sensie podpisu
<jacekowski> Dudi: jest
<jacekowski> niedawno te przepisy zmienili
<jacekowski> jakos 2009 okolo
<jacekowski> od 2005 w sumie sie caly problem faktury elektronicznej zaczal
<Dudi> jacekowski: ale to nie leci przez skabowke aby od razu naliczyla podatek
<jacekowski> Dudi: no nie leci
<jacekowski> Dudi: bo to by wymagalo odpowiedniego systemu
<Dudi> jacekowski: wiec kicha
<jacekowski> Dudi: odpowiednich standardow
<jacekowski> Dudi: i kupy roboty
<jacekowski> Dudi: bo trzeba by kody wspolne robic
<Dudi> jacekowski: taki system moglbym napisac w przeciagu kilku tygodni
<jacekowski> Dudi: pfffffffffff
 * czopekmocy mysli: "co kurwa?"
<jacekowski> Dudi: to jest kupa roboty ktora musi byc wykonywana na biezaco
<Dudi> jacekowski: uzyc openssl do podpisow i zarzadzania kluczami, same serwery mozna machnac w kilka miesiecy
<jacekowski> Dudi: openpgp sie do tego uzywa
<Dudi> jacekowski: openssl to dla programisty, a opengpg dla shellowca
<jacekowski> Dudi: badz kompatybilnych komercyjnych systmeow
<jacekowski> Dudi: to zupelnie inna rzecz jest
<jacekowski> w sumie openssl potrafi wiekszosc rzecz ktore openpgp robi
<jacekowski> ale nie wszystko co potrzebne do podpisu
<jacekowski> za to openpgp potrafi wszystko do podpisu
<Dudi> jacekowski: ale mi chodzi o fakture ktora podpisana jest przez dwie strony, i to jest formalnie podpis obu stron tej faktury, i to moglo by isc do SK aby naliczyla podatek
<jacekowski> Dudi: no wiec tak, format musi byc w formacie ktory US zrozumie
<jacekowski> Dudi: do tego kody podatkowe musza byc standardowe
<jacekowski> i takie tam
<Dudi> jacekowski: ale ten format jest bardzo prosty, bo liczy sie tylko produkt, podatek i suma, bo SK tylko to interesuje
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> i jakbys sobie ten system wyobrazal
<jacekowski> podpisujesz wysylasz
<Dudi> jacekowski: caly system moze pracowac jak system kontroli wersji, wysylasz fakture, tamten pobiera, podpisuje i w kolejnej transakcji wraca podpis do SK, a on odsyla tobie
<jacekowski> czym sie to rozni od obecnego papierowego systemu
<jacekowski> dwa, musialbys calkowicie zlikwidowac papierowy system
<Dudi> jacekowski: szedlbys do SK z pendrivem, generowalby ci klucz i podpisywalbys papierek, i tym kluczem bys podpisywal faktury i rachunki
<jacekowski> o co sie podniesie krzyk ze to gnebienie malych przedsiebiorcow ktorych nie stac na komputer
<jacekowski> tak samo jak by z ZUS i platnikiem
<jacekowski> ostatecznie sie skonczylo tym ze mali pracodawcy nie musieli uzywac platnika tylko mogli papierowo
<Dudi> jacekowski: wystarczy uzycie pendrive z usb i internetu, praktycznie zero kosztow, noi kilka serwerow
<jacekowski> kilka?
<jacekowski> pfffffffffffffffffffffff
<Dudi> jacekowski: w porownaniu z platnikiem ktory kosztowal 3.5mld zl to mozna zrobic za 50tys
<jacekowski> pffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffff
<BlessJah> 50
<jacekowski> ty chyba glupi jestes
<BlessJah> ???
<Dudi> jacekowski: kilka, bo transakcje robisz raz dziennie, to jak poczta
<jacekowski> Dudi: sama macierz ktora te dane bedzie trzymala bedzie kosztowala 10x tyle
<Dudi> jacekowski: a same faktury maja max po 200kB
<BlessJah> Dudi: za 50k to ja sie nawet nie podjalbym projektowania
<BlessJah> a nie wykonania
<Dudi> jacekowski: nawet jesli to bedzie faktycznie kosztowalo 20 razy tyle, to i tak sie oplaci na dluzsza mete
<jacekowski> Dudi: dosyc duzy bank w UK, do celow obslugi platnosci samymi kartami ma serwerownie
<jacekowski> Dudi: to owszem jest 40 milionow ludzi ktorzy robia kilka transakcji dziennie
<Dudi> BlessJah: dlatego dobrze jakby to bylo opensource - ot taki obywatelski projekt, wiem ze wladza tego nie lubi
<jacekowski> Dudi: w sumie mniej
<jacekowski> Dudi: bo bankow jest kilka
<czester> Re.
<BlessJah> Dudi: raz dziennie jak poczta? i kazdemu przydzielisz dwuminutowe okienko czasowe, w ktorym ma sie wbic?
<BlessJah> Dudi: nie myl opensource z floss
<Dudi> BlessJah: moga byc kolejki i czekac na transakcje
<jacekowski> Dudi: a ludzie chca isc do domu
<Dudi> BlessJah: tak jak poczekalnia na rapidshare
<BlessJah> to za 50k mozesz zrobic projekt kolejkowania
<Dudi> jacekowski: to faktury wyslesz jutro rano o 8:00
<jacekowski> Dudi: miliony ludzi wpadly na ten sam pomysl
<Dudi> jacekowski: to czemu nikt tego nie robi?
<jacekowski> cos jeszcze?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jesli serwery beda mialy przerwe
<jacekowski> Dudi: nie to mam na mysli
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to juz nie wstana, chyba ze w nocy
<jacekowski> Dudi: miliony ludzi wpadly na pomysl zeby wyslac z rana
<BlessJah> a i tak padna jak sie ludzie zorientuja ze mozna wysylac
<jacekowski> Dudi: potrzebujesz miliony na sama serwerownie
<Dudi> mi nie chodzi o to aby na tym zarobic, ale zeby uproscic przedsiebiorcom zycie - politycy maja ich w dupie, widac to bardzo dobrze
<jacekowski> Dudi: potrzebujesz budynek
<jacekowski> Dudi: potrzebujesz serwery
<bastetmilo> Dudi: ale księgowe będą protestować pod Urzędami Skarbowymi przeciwko powstaniu takiego systemu... ;)
<jacekowski> Dudi: potrzebujesz internet
<jacekowski> Dudi: potrzebujesz cala powiazana infrastrukture
<Dudi> czy na 40milionowym narodzie nie znajdzie sie nikt ktory podejmie sie choc dyskusji?
<jacekowski> to sie da zrobic, ale nie tak tanio jak tobie sie wydaje
<jacekowski> w sumie, jeden dobry serwer to masz 50kpln
<Dudi> taniej bedzie dac to firmie za łapówki?
<jacekowski> a drugie tyle zaplacisz czlowiekowi do obslugi tego sprzetu
<Dudi> sam nic nie zrobie, wiadomo, co z tego ze napisze aplikacje jak bede mogl sie nia podetrzec
<jacekowski> Dudi: zrob aplikacje
<Dudi> jacekowski: co z tego ze zaplace pracownikowi technicznemu skoro wyleci setka urzedasow z SK
<Dudi> jacekowski: a potem?
<jacekowski> Dudi: jak bedziesz mial dzialajacy system ktory sie bedzie skalowal
<jacekowski> Dudi: to ja wymysle sposob jak go sprzedac do US
<BlessJah> Dudi: sluchaj jacka
<BlessJah> Dudi: jesli zrobisz skalowalny system o ktorym mowicie, to sie bedziesz podcieral dziesieciodolarówkami
<jacekowski> 100 dolarowkami
<Dudi> jacekowski: ja nie chce tego sprzedawac, bo bez lapowek sie nie wkrecisz, a nie stac cie na lapowki, jakby to polacy zrobili dla polakow, tak jak powstawje linux... spolecznosc dla spolecznosci
<jacekowski> Dudi: teraz pracuje u pewnego klienta ktory placi 30k funtow za moja wizyte zebym powiedzial co mozna zrobic, potestowal i takie tam
<jacekowski> Dudi: w sumie 2 tygodnie roboty
<Dudi> jacekowski: nie chcialem sie chwalic, chcialem tylko o tym pogadac, wymienic poglady i opinie
<kklimonda> Dudi: Linux tak nie powstaje
<jacekowski> Dudi: do tego bedzie kolejny miesiac moze roboty pozniej jak juz sie zdecyduja co robic
<Dudi> kklimonda: ale powstawal
<jacekowski> Dudi: za przewidujac teraz okolo 200-300k funtow
<jacekowski> Dudi: ceny robienia przemyslowego oprogramowania na skale kraju sa jeszcze wieksze
<czopekmocy> jacekowski: co konkretnie robisz?
<kklimonda> Dudi: kiedyś, w zamierzchłych czasach. To co proponujesz to nie jest coś co zbudować można "siłą społeczności"
<jacekowski> czopekmocy: system zarzadzania moca w dosyc duzym budynku w londynie
<Dudi> chcialem pogadac o innym podejsciu do podatkow, bardziej nowoczesnym, wymienic poglady jakbyscie to widzieli, a slysze o kosztach
<jacekowski> Dudi: no wlasnie, takie wielkie oprogramowanie musi miec wsparcie kogos kto to bedzie utrzymywal w ruchu
<kklimonda> Dudi: taki system to przede wszystkim dyskusje, specyfikacje, pisanie nudnego kodu - tego nikt nie będzie robił w wolnym czasie.
<jacekowski> Dudi: to tak jak janosik
<kklimonda> hihi
<jacekowski> Dudi: bylo hej ho nie ma specyfikacji i nic nie mozemy zrobic
<kklimonda> janosik jest świetnym przykładem
<jacekowski> Dudi: dostali specyfikacje
<jacekowski> Dudi: a robota dalej stoi
<kklimonda> stoi? ja myslałem, że cały projekt już upadł zupełnie.
<Dudi> jacekowski: ja widze tu miliony ludzi ktorzy narzekaja i nic nie robia zeby to zmienic
<lisu> re
<czopekmocy> btw, kklimonda: witaj. Nie widzialem Cie wczesniej.
<jacekowski> kklimonda: no jak stoi to sie cofa
<kklimonda> Dudi: /whois czopekmocy
<kklimonda> hmm
<kklimonda> czopekmocy: ktoś ty?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: double tabfail
<BlessJah> kklimonda: mocczopka lepiej ogarnij
<kklimonda> BlessJah: no niestety, mam strasznego laga do serwera bo mi się Pioneer One ściąga
<mocczopka> co ja co ja?
<BlessJah> kklimonda: no to mocczopka to manio w przebraniu, czopekmocy to sie tutaj przypaletal i szuka cwaniaka
<jacekowski> kklimonda: ale z ciebie kryminalista
<BlessJah> mocczopka: jest tutaj cwaniak
<BlessJah> ?
<czopekmocy> BlessJah, he?
<jacekowski> kklimonda: i sie oficjalnei przyznajesz na kanale
<czopekmocy> kklimonda: nikt wazny. Raczej czytam i szukam wiedzy, bo dzielic sie nie mam czym.
<lisu> kurde, gdzie w tym kde mogę znaleźć opcję, aby jak mi się włączy wygaszacz hasłem się chroniło?
<czopekmocy> BlessJah: czemu sadzisz, ze szukam cwaniaka? ^^
<Dudi> lisu: w centrum sterowania, potem ekran
<Dudi> lisu: tam gdzie wybierasz wygaszacz i podajesz czas, pod tym masz wlacz blokade ekranu po...
<Dudi> lisu: ustaw na 0 i od razu po wlaczeniu wygaszacza ci zablokuje ekran
<kklimonda> jacekowski: e, Pioneer One jest na CC ;)
<jacekowski> kklimonda: wiem, wlasnie doczytalem
<Dudi> lisu: w centrum sterowania mam "wyswietlanie i monitor"
<lisu> Dudi: require password after: 300 sekund ? after what?
<mocczopka> lisu: ustawienia systemowe->zarządzanie energią->ustawienia globalne
<Dudi> lisu: after run screensaver
<lisu> ok no to tak miałem, ale ni hu hu, aby wymagało hasła, przyszedłem i tknąłem mysze, a tu kde
<lisu> obczaje jeszcze zarządzanie energią
<Dudi> zarzadzanie energia tylko wylaczy ci monitor
<lisu> ok w zarządzaniu mam "Zablokuj ekran przy wznawianiu pracy - zafajkowane"
<Dudi> to tylko jak robisz hibernacje
<lisu> Dudi: luks, chcę aby wyłączyło monitor, po co ma się swiecić
<Dudi> lisu: chodzi tu o to ze jakbys zahibernowal i wyszedl to jak ktos wejdzie i zacznie grzebac to bedzie musial podac haslo
<lisu> Dudi: Zarządzanie energią -> ustawienia globalne> ustawienia i profile - > zdarzenia.
 * lisu nie hibernuje, tylko usypia
 * mati75 nie hibernuje, tylko nie wyłącza
<czopekmocy> mati75: popsules lisa!
<mati75> czopekmocy: już naprawiłem
<czopekmocy> mati75: masz szczescie :D
 * mati75 jest hardcorem
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<lisu> o jestem, bo nadusiłem off
<czopekmocy> a ryz ktos zbierac musi.
<Dudi> pewnie UE placi za to aby ryzu nie sadzono
<Dudi> bo to emituje CO2
<czopekmocy> Albo im podatek na wode narzuca, ze nie bedzie gdzie rosnac.
<Dudi> oni pewnie nie sadza bo z gieldy CO2 nie dostali pieniedzy za redukcje CO2 z atmosfery :)
<czester> Bo się nie sadzi roślin tam gdzie nie będą same rosnąć.
<czester> Poczytajcie sobie co Rosja zrobiła z jeziorem Aralskim.
<czopekmocy> czester: slyszalem o tym.
<czopekmocy> czester: przeniosla tez kraby krolewskie bodajze z ich wlasnego srodowiska i teraz zapierdzielaja polnocnymi wodami nad Azja i zra wszystko.
<czester> Nie
<czopekmocy> czester: ?
<czester> Chcieli nawodnić kawał pustyni przy jeziorze i w efekcie gówno tam wyrosło, a brzeg jeziora cofnął się o setki kilometrów.
<czopekmocy> czester: wiem, wiem, ale ja mowilem o innej sprawie. Kobitka od gegry nam czesto takie rzeczy opowiada.
<czopekmocy> Jak to czlowiek chcial byc silniejszy od natury.
<czester> Geografia w szkole to pierdoły.
<czopekmocy> czester: ale ona opowiada od siebie, a nie to co program narzuca.
<czester> Każdy opowiada jakies anegdotki
<czester> czopekmocy: Mogę się założyć, że każdej klasie mówi to samo, taki ma "swój" program.
<czopekmocy> Np ze Stalinowi krabow sie zachcialo, to pociagami przez pol Azji transportowali, rzeki zawracali.
<czopekmocy> czester: Nie mowie, ze wszystko od siebie. Robi program, owszem, ale tez czasem dorzuca cos od siebie, jakies ciekawostki.
<czopekmocy> M. in. to, co teraz mowiles.
<czester> No i te ciekawostki od siebie dorzuca zawsze na tej samej lekcji o tej samej porze roku
<czester> I w każdej klasie ;-)
<czopekmocy> czester: Hehehe, mozliwe. Ale badz co badz, ciekawe rzeczy.
<Dudi> bo nie zrobili analiz terenu, rozlali jezioro to wyparowalo - proste
<Dudi> a co do stalina to mial moim zdaniem kompleks malego fiuta... zachcialo mu sie bawelny, to zamiast nie dewastowac srodowiska, to powiedzial nie, rosja musi robic najwiecej na swiecie bawelny
<lisu> juk odtwarza tylko pliki lokalne, czyli udostępnione przez sambę mp3-ki juz nie odtworzy - badziewie.
<lisu> coś zamiast juk?
<Dudi> tak samo bylo z jakims lodowcem, chcieli go wysadzic, tylko jeden myslacy zapytal a co potem, gdy juz lodowca nie bedzie
<Dudi> bo potrzebowali wody na te plantacje
<manio> lisu: amarok, clementine?
<BlessJah> eee...
<buber> bry czór
<BlessJah> Dudi: na pewno masz mature dawno za sobą?
<lisu> amaroka próbowałem, clementine jest na qt?
<manio> tak
<Dudi> BlessJah: duzo rzeczy splycilem, ale mniej wiecej o to chodzilo, wy znacie oficjalna wersje wydarzen ;)
<czopekmocy> Taszczyli jakis tam lodowiec.
<lisu> manio: próbujemy.
<BlessJah> ta.... ty pamietasz te plotki ktore krazyly wtedy na miescie
<czopekmocy> Albo chcieli.
<Dudi> BlessJah: stalin mial naprawde hopla na punkcie gospodarki planowej, chcial byc w produkcji wszystkiego pierwszy, czolgow, zywnosci, wszystkiego
<BlessJah> Dudi: stare dobre czasy?
<Dudi> BlessJah: ty nie stales w kolejce po mielonke, to nie byly dobre czasy
<jacekowski> lisu: clementine to amarok 1.4 na qt4
<lisu> jacekowski: właśnie mi tak coś amarokiem zaleciał wygląd.
<jacekowski> lisu: i twierdze ze clementine powinno zostac nazwane amarok 2.0 a amarok 2.0 powinien zniknac
<lisu> a gdzie w tym clementine można zmienić cos takiego jak klawisze multimedialne. prv, for, play/pause?
<buber> ++
<lisu> ech, standardowo f5 .... f8
<jacekowski> lisu: w kodzie
<lisu> ciulowo troche
<manio> lisu: ustawienia->globalne skróty klawiszowe może?
<jacekowski> nie ma
<jacekowski> clementine tego jeszcze nie potrafi
<lisu> jest
<manio> no przecież mam
<jacekowski> ja nie mam
<lisu> a ja mam, widzę, ale nie chce przyporządkować do multimedialnych
<lisu> x)  :D it works! :D
<lisu>  kurde ja to mam pecha, a jednak nie odtwarza z zasobów samby.
<jacekowski> smbnetfs
<jacekowski> i odtworzy
<jacekowski> nie uzywaj fusesmb
<TheNumb> o/
<jacekowski> bo fusesmb sie wywali od razu jak clementine zacznie skanowac
<TheNumb> jacekowski: jakiś bug clementine?
<jacekowski> nie
<TheNumb> :<
<jacekowski> bug fusesmb
<TheNumb> Trzeba zgłosić, jeśli już tego ktoś nie zrobił.
<jacekowski> fusesmb ogolnie niestabilne jest
<jacekowski> ale clementine powoduje ze sie wyklada od razu
<TheNumb> :)
<TheNumb> jacekowski: idealne do testów.
<lisu> nie mam fusesmb, a na smbnetfs nie dziala
<jacekowski> reszta programow jest delikatniejsza
<jacekowski> lisu: u mnie dziala
<lisu> jacekowski: "u can select only local files"
<jacekowski> a masz smbnetfs podmontowane
<jacekowski> i pokazujesz odpowiedni katalog mu
<buber> hmm
<lisu> jacekowski: z dolphina jadę, sieć itp... bo testuję, takie rzeczy powinny działać bezproblemowo, ... co jednak w gnomcu było ok.
<jacekowski> bo clementine nie uzywa kio
<jacekowski> tylko czystego qt
<jacekowski> Now Playing: Milk Inc. - Run
<lisu> przeżyje ;) ide jakiego browara wysempic od mlodszego
<jacekowski> ale bedzie clementine mialo kio
<jacekowski> bo mnie to tez boli a nie mam nic do roboty w pracy przez najblizszy tydzien
<BlessJah> jacekowski: maturę zrób
<jacekowski> ale ja juz mam
<buber> np: Into The Light by Gareth Emery feat. Mark Frisch
<buber> o, dzia
<manio> buber: o track jak z jakiegoś asota :-)
<buber> nie
<manio> to nie
<soee> probuje wgrac netbeans 7.0 dla php pobrane z oficjalnej strony
<soee> i mam takie cos:
<soee> http://pastebin.com/c0SLghwT
<soee> jakis pomysl dlaczego zwraca null?
<manio> soee: a weź zainstaluj to bez sudo
<buber> manio, Gareth_Emery-Northern_Lights-CD-2010-TGX
<soee> manio, to samo
<TheNumb> soee: odpal ten instalator z -verbose
<buber> np: Arrival by Gareth Emery feat. Brute Force
<barnaba> witam, mam problem z dzwiekiem , karta Sound Blaster Audigy CA0106
<manio> soee: a daj chmod + x i odpal ./netbeans-7.0-ml-php-linux-php.sh
<soee> manio tez null
<soee> TheNumb, z verbose?
<barnaba> na 10.10 jeszcze jako tako dzialalo a teraz mam glucho w sluchawkach, pomoglby ktos ?
<TheNumb> soee: sh *.sh -verbose
<buber> a google nie pomogły do tej pory ?
<manio> soee: a java od suna czy open?
<soee> manio, sun
<soee> TheNumb, tex null
<barnaba> buber: nie moge znallezc rozwiazania problem jak klikam na preferencje dzwieku to mi wyskakuje komunikat oczekiwanie na serwer dzwieku
<buber> a sprawdziles dlaczego nie wstaje?
<sysek> .
<barnaba> ale nie wiem na jakiej zasadzie teraz  to dziala i gdzie to moge sprawdzic
<barnaba> kiedys byla tylko alsa a teraz jakies pulseaudio czy jakos tak
<manio> soee:  ./netbeans-7.0-ml-php-linux-php.sh  --javahome /usr/lib/jvm/java-6-sun
<soee> manio, odpalil sie instalator ale wyrzucil tez w miedzyczasie blad w terminalu: (<unknown>:21665): Pango-WARNING **: failed to choose a font, expect ugly output. engine-type='PangoRenderFc', script='common'
<soee> :)
<soee> expect ugly output - to jets dobre
<manio> soee: mas jdk zainstalowane czy tylko jre?
<soee> wlasnie dla pewnosci sciagnalem jdk
<soee> jak odpalic pli .bin ?
<TheNumb> soee: chmod +x *.bin
<manio> daj chmod +x
<TheNumb> a potem ./*.bin
<buber> barnaba, sudo dpkg-reconfigure pulseaudio
<TheNumb> soee: ale instaluj paczki z repo a nie sam ściągasz :<
<soee> TheNumb, ale w repo bede mial tylko open jdk
<manio> soee: wcale, ze nie
<TheNumb> soee: e, jakie distro?
<soee> ubu 11.04
<manio> w ubuntu jest repo partner i tam jest java od suna
<TheNumb> soee: w centrum oprogramowania dodaj repo partner
<soee> ok
<TheNumb> tam masz jre i jdk od oracle.
<TheNumb> :<
<buber>  ppa:ferramroberto/java
<buber> to działa ;]
<TheNumb> manio: co nie zmienia fakty, że w repo partner jest java 6.24^^
<TheNumb> faktu*
<manio> TheNumb: a nawet nie wiem
<TheNumb> manio: a aktualna to...
<manio> 6.25?
<TheNumb> [numb@numb-laptop ~]$ pacman -sS jre
<TheNumb> community/jre 6u25-1 [zainstalowano] Sun/Oracle's Java Runtime Environment
<soee> jest juz wgrane:  6.24-1build0.10.10.1 (sun-java6-jdk)
<BlessJah> jak opoznic strumien o kilka sekund?
<BlessJah> chce proste opoznienie, arecord|delay|aplay
<morfeusz888_> cześć
<Stirlitz> jacie ale marudzenia zeby taka pierdołe naprawić, https://bugs.launchpad.net/unity/+bug/733349
<morfeusz888_> udało mi sie połączyć unity + kde
<morfeusz888_> nawet fajny efekt wyszedł
<morfeusz888_> i o dziwo u mnie działa stabilnie
<TheNumb> morfeusz888_: artykuł z webupd8 czy tam omgubuntu?
<manio> Stirlitz: no rzeczywiście troszkę babol to jest
<morfeusz888_> TheNumb, z omg
<Stirlitz> właściwie oprócz paru narówów compiza to unity działa stabilnie, trezba miec tylkio duzo ramu ;)
<morfeusz888_> jeszcze podrasowałem pewne sprawy i fajnie to wygląda
<manio> morfeusz888_: screen
<TheNumb> Stirlitz: Shuttleworth jest beznadziejny.
<Dudi> unity jest pisane na qt?
<TheNumb> Dudi: nie
<manio> ale unity 2d jest
<Dudi> sprawdzal ktos ile ramu ciagnie unity?
<TheNumb> Dudi: tylko unity 2d jest w qt.
<TheNumb> Dudi: 300MiB+
<morfeusz888_> manio, już daje
<morfeusz888_> TheNumb, u mnie 350
<Dudi> no to calkiem zgrabnie, gnome chyba wiecej jadl
<TheNumb> Dudi: mniej
<Dudi> kde4 wraz z efektami 3d giga bierze na dzien dobry
<TheNumb> Dudi: chyba Twoje.
<TheNumb> U mnie kdebase żre koło 200MiB, nie wiecej.
<Wizard> unity 2d jest tak siermiezne i zabugowane, ze zal dupe sciska
<TheNumb> Jak zawiesisz na tym miliard widżetów to się nie dziwię.
<morfeusz888_> Wizard, bo to jeszcze za wcześnie
<Dudi> TheNumb: optymalizowales je jakos szczegolnie?
<TheNumb> Dudi: nic? Tylko gołe kde z kdm.
<Dudi> TheNumb: widgetow nie mam prawie wcale, tylko te podstawowe
<TheNumb> Dudi: a ja mam tylko ten co wyświetla zawartość folderu.
<Dudi> TheNumb: wlasciwie to ja tu pracuje a nie bawie sie wodotryskami
<TheNumb> Dudi: miałem.
<manio> hmm w KDE też lubi ram: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/964113/zrzut%20ekranu6.png
<TheNumb> Teraz siedzę na XFCE.
<morfeusz888_> http://static0.blip.pl/user_generated/update_pictures/1907639.png
<Stirlitz> troche pożera ;) -/+ buffers/cache:       1459       2503
<morfeusz888_> mój pulpit unity + kde + scrennlets
<TheNumb> f[numb@numb-laptop ~]$ free -m total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Dudi> morfeusz888_: ladne widgety, ciekawie wyglada pulpit
<Wizard> no jak masz program w pytongu odpalony, to sie nie dziw ;D
<TheNumb> Mem:          1002        563        439          0         27        362
<Stirlitz> morfeusz888_, a tak właściwie po co?
<morfeusz888_> Dudi, dzięki
<manio> morfeusz888_: nie obraź się ale troszkę z dupy ten pulpit
<morfeusz888_> manio, podaj argumenty :P
<Dudi> morfeusz888_: jak zrobiles te liczniki temperatury?
<manio> za bardzo nasrane wszystkiego
<TheNumb> morfeusz888_: pasek od kde ni w c ni w d.
<TheNumb> Nie pasuje z launcherem unity.
<morfeusz888_> TheNumb, on mi właśnie odpowiada
<morfeusz888_> lubię kontrasty
<TheNumb> morfeusz888_: bez sensu.
<TheNumb> Jak dla mnie to się kłóci.
<manio> ten pasek kde zupełnie tam nie pasi
<morfeusz888_> Dudi, instalujesz sensory i potem dajesz mierniki temperatur w sreenlets
<TheNumb> Po co miec dwa paski które mają taką samą funkcjonalność.
<morfeusz888_> TheNumb, dla ciebie bez dla mnie z sensem :P
<morfeusz888_> TheNumb, jak doładuje aplikacji to boczny pasek wysiada
<TheNumb> morfeusz888_: co kto lubi. Ja lubię mieć prosto.
<TheNumb> http://i.imgur.com/QAnb1.png
<Dudi> morfeusz888_: a w jakiej paczce sa te mierniki? nie moge tego znalezc
<Stirlitz> http://wstaw.org/w/u5Y/
<buber> http://s1.ifotos.pl/img/ram_hnwsxer.jpeg
<TheNumb> Zazdroszczę działającego unity :<
<morfeusz888_> Dudi, http://www.morfiblog.pl/2011/05/03/screenlets-zawal-swoj-pulpit-widget-ami/
<manio> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/964113/zrzut%20ekranu7.png
<morfeusz888_> Dudi, tu masz podane jakie pakiety zainstalować, aby to było
<TheNumb> manio: misiu, skąd masz ikonkę archa? :3
<Dudi> morfeusz888_: dzieki, pobawie sie ;)
<TheNumb> manio: i jak zrobiłeś te ikonki jak w win 7?
<morfeusz888_> Dudi, a sensory masz poinstalowane ?
<Dudi> morfeusz888_: nie bawilem sie tym jeszcze
<Dudi> morfeusz888_: ale sie pobawie ;)
<morfeusz888_> Dudi, http://www.morfiblog.pl/2011/05/05/instalacja-sensorow-linux/
<TheNumb> manio: ta ikonka dropboxa to kfilebox?
<morfeusz888_> Dudi, tutaj też masz receptę
<manio> TheNumb: ikony to zestaw faenza, a ikonki na pasku zadań to flexibletasks
<manio> TheNumb: nie, po prostu z zestawu ikon systemowych - faenza
<manio> TheNumb: dokładnie kfaenza-icon-theme z AUR
<TheNumb> manio: dzięki, sprawdzę jutro.
<manio> TheNumb: ale nie zapytałeś o najciekawsze :-) menu aplikacji w przycisku w lewym górnym rogu każdego okna :)
<Dudi> uzywa ktos kdevelopa na 11.04? wywala mi sie nieustannie :(
<buber> jak juz sie chwalimy
<buber> http://s1.ifotos.pl/img/zrzutekra_hnwsnsx.png
<Dudi> buber: 800MB ramu masz zajete... czym? tylko okna
<ntat> Kto ma kota?:)
<ntat> http://www.joemonster.org/filmy/34596/Pokopany_kot
<ntat> :D
<morfeusz888_> ja nie lubię zwierząt :P
<buber> Dudi, przeglądarka plus java
<Dudi> buber: to wszystko wyjasnia :)
<buber> Dudi, mam 3GB, mam to w dupie co sie z tym dzieje ;]
<Dudi> ubustwiam jave, robi 19 threadow zeby wyswietlic na ekranie hello world :)
<manishe> uch, mi to unity sie zupelnie nie podoba
<manishe> bo jak mam pracowac, gdy mam po 2-3 okna firefoksa, kilka nautilusa, pare terminali?
<manishe> nie da sie tego przelaczac efektywnie
<bastetmilo> ntat: ja mam.
<manishe> a innych wirtualnych pulpitow tez uzywam, zeby nie bylo, ze puste;p
<Dudi> manishe: mi tez nie odpowiada, zbyt modernistyczne jak na moj konserwatywny gust i sposob pracy
<lisu> manishe: ustaw wyświetlanie okien po najechaniu na lewy górny róg ekranu - pomaga
<manishe> nom, dokladnie. wole widziec dokladnie, ktore okno nalezy do ktorej aplikacji
<buber> manishe, win + w
<manishe> a to win + w co daje (jestem pod gnomem)?
<buber> sprawdż
<manishe> jestem pod zwyklym gnome w tej chwili:P
<manishe> zreszta zobacz : http://img808.imageshack.us/i/zrzutekranued.png/
<manishe> nie dam sobie tego zamienic na nic innego:)
<manishe> no chyba, ze xfce, jak juz gnome3 wejdzie wszedzie...:>
<buber> e tam, ja sie przyzwyczaiłem już
<manio> manishe: gadasz, jeszcze będziesz chwalił i unity ignome 3
<manishe> :(
<manishe> mam nadzieje ze predko to nie nastapi przynajmneij;p
<manishe> chyba, ze w komorce za kilka lat, to bede chwalic;p
<manio> może nie prędko ale za 2-3 wersje
<manishe> albo jakim nowym rodzaju smart-phono-computera;)
<buber> zreszta wczoraj probowalem przemigrowac na wheezy ale uraczył mnie brakiem zależności dla gnome ;]
<manishe> a co dokladnie ci sie nie chcialo zainstalowac, i jak to robiles?
<manishe> ja normalnie upgrade ze stable zrobilem i do dzisiaj dziala
<manishe> a zainstalowalem jak tylko wyszlo 6.0
<buber> potem napisał tu ktoś ze zmiana meta paczek
<buber> ale juz mi sie odechciało i tak
<manishe> dla chcacego nic trudnego;) trzeba troche cierpliwosci na poczatku do debiana
<manishe> zreszta, wcale nie wiecej niz do Ubuntu
<manishe> bo wyklikanie tego wzsystiego, co jest tam spieprzone albo niezainstalowane (lub ogolnie konfiguracja) zajmuje tyle samo czasu, co grzebanie w konsoli debiana, zeby wszystko miec poukladane;p
<buber> moze jak bede mial szybszy net, teraz nie mam chęci ani czasu
<Stirlitz> zakładajac ze sie klika
<buber> zreszta mam za tydzien zawody
<manishe> ja mam szybkiego neta to sobie instaluje czasem to i owo;)
<manishe> do windy z obrzydzeniem zagladam, jak musze..:D
<buber> a ja codziennie, i jakos mnie nie brzydzi
<buber> np: Another You Another Me by Lange vs Gareth Emery
 * Stirlitz słucha: Sylvan - Today (x-rayed) 
<buber> .
<buber> powisło ?
<lisu> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Guest57824> hello
<Guest57824> mam pytanie
<Guest57824> ma ktos sec
<Guest57824> aby pomóc w konfiguracji apache
<Guest57824> bo mam problem
<Stirlitz> pierwszy twój problem to enter, ale zadaj pytanie
<Guest57824> dam link do tematu http://ubuntu.pl/forum/viewtopic.php?f=137&t=145667&p=841032#p841032
<ganjahman> lol
<ganjahman> poczekaj aż ktoś ci odpowie na forum
<ganjahman> ludzie to zawsze chcą żeby za nich robić
<Guest57824> przeczytałem nie jeden wątek aby znaleść odpowiedz
<Guest57824> a zalezy mi na czasie bo terminy mnie gonia
<Guest57824> na innych dystrybucjach radzilem jakos sobie z innstalacja
<ganjahman> 1st
<Stirlitz> rotfl
<Stirlitz> jakieś różne apacze są?
 * Stirlitz słucha: Kiko Loureiro - Headstrong (Fullblast) 
<kklimonda> Guest57824: na ircu nie ma terminów ;)
<Stirlitz> thunderbird vs unity 0:1
<Stirlitz> ha! zrobiłem sobie launcher do ssh ale nie dońca działa ;)
<kklimonda> ja musiałem w końcu skapitulować
<kklimonda> bo nvidia ma tragiczne sterowniki
<kklimonda> i emacs, oraz terminal strasznie wolno tekst wyświetlały
<kklimonda> (to samo zresztą z compizem samym mam :/)
<Stirlitz> 2 bugi które mnie doprowadzaja do rozpaczy, to okno z fokusem
<Stirlitz> klikanie na zawartośc nie powiduje fokusa
<Stirlitz> powoduje*
<Stirlitz> i ten nieszczęsny dock nie umie minimize
<Stirlitz> ale jakby coraz to bardziej mi sie podoba ;)
<kklimonda> nie no - mi się podoba bardzo, ale za wolno działa terminal a ja w terminalu (ew. emacs, który też wolno działa) spędzam kupę czasu
<Stirlitz> nie odczułem, może mam szczęście
<kklimonda> to kwestia sterowników
<kklimonda> ew. mieszanki sterowników z kartą
<kklimonda> i ustawieniami czcionki
<kklimonda> bardzo upierdliwy bug
<Stirlitz> ha bardzo upierdliwego to widzę od xorga *6
<Stirlitz> musze karte "skręcać" na najniższe taktowanie przy starcie
<Stirlitz> bo jak nie to przy kazdym ruchu powermizera mam tęczę
#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-06
<Stirlitz> dobranoc.
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> kto bawil sie dsdt w lapkach ?
<Guest63924> EsmD http://i1.kwejk.pl/site_media/obrazki/11376-dde4252fb651d06.jpg :(
<tar-gz> Cześć.
<Dudi> wie ktos moze jak wlaczyc wyciszenie dzwieku w laptopie gdy wlaczy sie sluchawki? jeszcze wczoraj mi to ladnie dzialalo a dzis po aktualizacji gdy wlacze sluchawki to muzyka nadal gra na spikerach...
<sysek> widze, ze linuks coraz lepszy jest
<Arathill> Dudi, kiedyś - choć nie wiem czy o to samo chodzi - miałem podobny problem, i pomogła zwyczajna "zabawa" w Alsamixerze, gdzie znalazłem kilka rzeczy za to odpowiedzialnych (co to jest - teraz za nic nie pamiętam). Miałem w desktopie głośnik mono, który żył swoim życiem niezależnie od słuchawek i glośników zewnętrznych. No ale alsamixer wystarczył.
<Dudi> Arathill: a co konkretnie zrobiles?
<sysek> a co napisal?
<Dudi> Arathill: jeszcze niedawno to dzialalo automatycznie, wpinalem sluchawki i spikerki przestaawaly grac, wypialem i zaczynaly grac
<ganjahman> Bry
<lisu> re
<buber> cześć
<redguy> cześć
<sysek> da sie rysowac wykresy zapomoca biblioteki C?
<Arathill> Dudi, u mnie pomogło całkowite wyciszenie niektórych elementów (naciśnij M w alsamixerze na danym urządzeniu). Pamiętam, że było nieźle namieszane, i była to metoda prób i błędów.
<Dudi> Arathill: u mnie gdy mutuje speakera, scisza sie takze na sluchawkach, wyglada mi to na blad konfiguracji albo pulsa albo alsy, moze za pare dni bedzie poprawka i ten blad sie sam naprawi...
<czopekmocy> Znacie jakis komunikator (graficzny/tekstowy) oprocz Pidgin i Empathy do obslugi gadu + irc? Godny polecenia.
<sysek> ekg2
<czopekmocy> sysek: Dziekuje
<sysek> пожолуйста
<sysek> o, zle napisalem
<sysek> пожалуйста
<morfeusz888_> cześć
<czopekmocy> morfeusz888: Witaj.
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p212848xPzM
<sysek> <3
<czopekmocy> sysek: <3
<morfeusz888_> sysek, perkusja fajnie idzie :)
<sysek> szczegolnie pod koneic
<czopekmocy> To macie takiego hita: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYxT4ecj9TU - Stachursky jako krol parkietu :D
<czopekmocy> 00:57 wymiata.
<morfeusz888_> ale i tak nie porzucę swojego zespołu :)
<czopekmocy> morfeusz888: Na czym grasz / co spiewasz.
<morfeusz888_> nie swój dosłownie :P
<morfeusz888_> czopekmocy, chciałbym się dobrze nauczyć grać na perkusji
<czopekmocy> morfeusz888: ja tez, ale narazie brak najwazniejszego - perkusji :D
<morfeusz888_> czopekmocy, dokładnie :)
<czopekmocy> morfeusz888_: ale palki juz mam! :D
<morfeusz888_> czopekmocy, miałem okazję pograć trochę i nawet dobrze mi szło
<morfeusz888_> czopekmocy, z tej racji, że słucham Rammstein to ich piosenki poszły w ruch
<czopekmocy> Ramm-Stein! \m/
<sysek> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uu_zwdmz0hE
<sysek> O TAK
<sysek> dawno tego nie sluchalem
<czopekmocy> sysek: ja sluchalem tego codziennie dzieki gosciowi z internatu. Okolo 7 rano.
<sysek> Apple rezygnuje z nvidii :D
<sysek> jeszcze niech zrezygnuja z Intela i przejda na AMD
<morfeusz888_> sysek, pewnie się pojedli z nvidią
<sysek> i tak
<sysek> od pewnego czasu w iMac sa tylko karty AMD
<sysek> tylko w jakis mac mini czy macbookach nadal sa karty nvidii
<morfeusz888_> ja i tak wolę nvidie
<sysek> mi to obojetne, bo i tak uzywam opensourcowych sterow
<adasiek_abix> kklimonda: żyjesz?
<kklimonda> adasiek_abix: tak
<Abbyt> witam, chciałem pójdść na skróty i wpisałem zgodnie z zaleceniem ze strony  http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu komendę sudo add-apt-repository ppa:ubuntu-wine/ppa w treminalu. I niestety coś się schrzaniło bo wywala mi przy aktualizacji http://wklej.org/id/524773/
<Abbyt> Może ktoś pomoże?
<sysek> zle wpis
<sysek> nchpad
<sysek> jest]
<sysek> zamiast launpach
<sysek> czy jakos tak
<Abbyt> czyli jak to naprawić?
<morfeusz888_> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list
<morfeusz888_> tam szukaj
<Abbyt> http://wklej.org/id/524776/
<Abbyt> nic takiego nie ma.
<czopekmocy> Cholera. Sciagnalem ekg2, ladnie pieknie, ./configure, make, make install przez roota, tylko jak to odpalic? ^^
<morfeusz888_> czopekmocy, wpisz w terminalu ekg2
<czopekmocy> morfeusz888_: wlasnie nie dziala.
<morfeusz888_> Abbyt, sprawdź w katalogu apt czy nie ma coś tam z wine
<morfeusz888_> czopekmocy, hmmmm dziwne
<morfeusz888_> czopekmocy, w manualu nic nie pisze ?
<sysek> E: Typ "nchpad.net/ubuntu-wine/ppa/ubuntu" jest nieznany w linii 1 listy źródeł /etc/apt/sources.list.d/ubuntu-wine-ppa-maverick.list
<sysek> HM
<sysek> CO TU JEST NAPISANE
<czopekmocy> "No command 'ekg2' found, did you mean: ..."
<morfeusz888_> czopekmocy, wpisze whereis ekg2
<czopekmocy> /usr/local/lib/ekg2
<sysek> nie lepiej bylo zrobic
<sysek> paczke deb?
<czopekmocy> sysek: nie umiem ^^'
<Abbyt> sysek? w 1 linii źródeł, ale tam nic takiego nie ma
<sysek> czopekmocy: checkinstall
<morfeusz888_> Abbyt, w katalogu atp nie ma nic odnośnie wine ?
<czopekmocy> sysek: w katalogu z ekg, czy tam gdzie jest .tar.gz?
<Abbyt> no przecież skopiowałem to co mam.
<sysek> rozpakowuwujesz
<sysek> wchodzi
<sysek> robisz chyba make
<sysek> pozniej checkinstall -D --install=no
<sysek> i sie buduje
<czopekmocy> sysek: juz patrze.
<manio> ekg nie ma w repo ubuntu?
<sysek> czopekmocy: http://jakilinux.org/linux/debian/budowanie-paczek-za-pomoca-cmake-i-checkinstall/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/39y35py> (at jakilinux.org)
<sysek> czopekmocy: nie patrz na cmake, tylko na checkinstall
<Abbyt> zara wracam
<sysek> no czyli dobrze mowilem
<sysek> wupakowujesz
<sysek> robisz make
<sysek> pozniej sudo checkinstall -D --install=no
<czopekmocy> Cholera, przy make mi bledy wywala...
<czopekmocy> Nie zauwazylem wczesniej.
<sysek> a widzisz ;d
<czopekmocy> Pobiore inny mirror.
<Abbyt> działa! ubuntu-tweak mi naprawił. powinno być ubuntu-tweak dodawane domyślnie w każdym systemie! :]
<Abbyt> narazie!
<czopekmocy> ./configure, make i make install powinno sie robic na root-cie, czy to bez roznicy?
<Ciaho> make install wypadało by z roota  zrobić
<BlessJah> ale configure bez lepiej
<BlessJah> i w sandboksie
<czopekmocy> Ciaho: a przy 2 poprzednich to bez roznicy?
<czopekmocy> Ok, dziekuje.
<sysek> :<
<sysek> nie chce mi sie isc na ten angielski
<czopekmocy> sysek: Dodatkowy? Korki? Cokolwiek innego?
<sysek> matura
<sysek> rozszerzona ;d
<mati75> re
<BlessJah> sysek: ooo, mturzysta
<BlessJah> sysek: i jak tam?
<sysek> bo z podstawy zdaje ruski
<sysek> BlessJah: moze byc
<BlessJah> sysek: polski i matma spoko?
<BlessJah> bo slyszalem ze trudne strasznie
<sysek> polski spoko
<sysek> ale z matma u mnie gorzej ;)
<sysek> nigdy orlem nie bylem, ale jestem dobrej mysli
<BlessJah> pisales rozszerzona czy podstawowa?
<sysek> podstawe
<czopekmocy> sysek: 30% chyba da raaade :D
<sysek> czopekmocy: chyba tak ;D
<sysek> BlessJah: rozszerzenie to wzialem polski, angielski i ruski :P
<BlessJah> a gdzie idziesz?
<BlessJah> ze ci jezyki potrzebne?
<sysek> aa. mialem pomysl, ze na filologie rosyjska ;d
<sysek> ale teraz to nie wiem, pewnie pojde na politechnika warszawska, o ile sie dostane :P
<czopekmocy> Shit... Nie chce mi rozpakowac .tar.gz 0.o
<czopekmocy> O, juz.
<sysek> ciekaw jestem co bylo na podstawie z ang
<czopekmocy> BlessJah: mozesz mi cos o tym sandboxie powiedziec? Bo szczerze mowiac... nigdy nie korzystalem.
<czopekmocy> Albo jestem tego nieswiadom :D
<BlessJah> chroot czy cuś?
<czopekmocy> No... co jest? Pobralem innego klienta, znowu mam bledy przy make...
<sysek> a jakie bledy
<sysek> to jest najwazniejsze ;)
<czopekmocy> sysek: Masz tu ostatnie kilka linijek: http://pastebin.com/JhXA3CVM
<sysek> kasuj tamto
<sysek> http://pl.ekg2.org/ekg2-current.tar.bz2
<sysek> sciagaj to
<sysek> i z tego kompiluj :p
<czopekmocy> sysek: Ciagne.
<czopekmocy> Blad, blad, blad...
<czopekmocy> O ... mu chodzi?
<sysek> znow ten sam?
<czopekmocy> sysek: tak.
<czopekmocy> ./configure poszlo, make - bledy.
<sysek> to znajdz cos innego i sie nei mecz :P
<czopekmocy> Aktualnie w irc siedze na irssi, a gadu - Kadu :D
<czopekmocy> Hmm, w configure mam taka linijke:
<czopekmocy> ~
<czopekmocy> config.status: WARNING:  'po/Makefile.in.in' seems to ignore the --datarootdir setting
<sysek> ja sie znie znam na tym :<
<czopekmocy> sysek: ja wlasnie tez nie. Mam tu jeszcze jakies warningi.
<czopekmocy> Pidgin fajny, tylko mi nie pasuje brak traya. I to, ze jak zamkne liste kontaktow, to mi sie caly program zamyka
<czopekmocy> A Empathy cos pierdzieli.
<ganjahman> czopekmocy: jest tray w pidginie!
<ganjahman> tylko w ustawieniach musisz zmienić
<czopekmocy> ganjahman: hmm, nie przygladalem sie tam. Myslalem, ze takie rzeczy jak TRAY sa domyslnie... -.-
<ganjahman> czopekmocy: Ctrl+P
<ganjahman> Wyświetlanie ikony obszaru powiadamiania: Zawsze
<czopekmocy> ganjahman: Juz, widze wlasnie, zaznaczylem.
<ganjahman> ale powiem Ci że wcześniej było chyba domyślnie
<czopekmocy> ganjahman: Dziekuje. Tylko czemu nie ustawili tego na domyslnie?
<ganjahman> ^
<czopekmocy> Chyba kazdy lubi, jak jest tray...
<ganjahman> bo teraz też nie miałem i myślałem że to wina tint2'a
<ganjahman> w moim super openboxowym jebuntu
<sysek> :O
<sysek> O:
<ganjahman> sysek: jest i debian
<ganjahman> nie dygaj
<ganjahman> tylko nie do końca zrobiony
<czopekmocy> Ok.
<czopekmocy> Git, jest tray, jest impreza.
<czopekmocy> ganjahman: To teraz jeszcze jedna sprawa. Da sie tu ustawic online w pierwszej kolejnosci na liscie? ^^
<ganjahman> czopekmocy: wcześniej miałem tak że widoczni byli tylko online
<ganjahman> i to było do dupy
<ganjahman> poczekaj
<czopekmocy> gajnahman: Wlasnie tylko online mnie nie urzadza.
<czopekmocy> Albo nie widze, albo jestem slepy.
<ganjahman> czopekmocy: mam
<czopekmocy> Czyli...jestem slepy :D
<ganjahman> Znajomi -> Porządkowanie znajomych -> Według stanu
<ganjahman> nie w preferencjach tylko w menu
<czopekmocy> Aaa, to dlatego nie widzialem. Dziekuje ponownie ;)
<ganjahman> spoko
<ganjahman> sam się w końcu czegoś dowiem
<sysek> 52.28 GiB (56130194269 Bytes)
<sysek> nie sciagam -_-
<ganjahman> łots dis? o.O
<Nerihsa> I seria mody na sukces
<czopekmocy> ganjahman: Porzadkowanie reczne jest ciekawe. Mozesz ustawic najwazniejsze osoby na gorze listy :)
<sysek> batman
<sysek> http://thepiratebay.org/torrent/5857127/(Highres_-_TV_shows)__Batman_The_Animated_Series_-_SUPER_HIGH_QUH
<czopekmocy> Instaluje Debiana na virtualboxie. Jest sens instalowac serwer lustrzany etc?
<amkrankruleuen> Jak dla mnie tak.
<czopekmocy> Ok, to to sie sciaga, a ja ide troche wokol ogarnac.
<sysek> jezu
<sysek> jak mozna takei bydlo wpuszczac na stadiony
<sysek> bic palami i juz
<sysek> co to ma znaczyc
<Dudi> a ja bym tam zatrudnil trzystu spartan :)
<sysek> jezu
<sysek> nie chce mi sie jechac do szkoly
<Dudi> sysek: kazda mysl zaczynasz od 'jezu'?
<sysek> sztanie !
<sysek> o bosze
 * ganjahman to ma przesrane
<ganjahman> chciał se postawić wordpress'a a tu do panelu nie może się dostać
<Nerihsa> there there
<sysek> lece do szkoly
<ganjahman> leć
<buber> np: Into The Light by Gareth Emery feat. Mark Frisch
<buber> omg, aby do fajrantu
<czopekmocy> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5KcRl1p2waM
<Ciaho> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<czopekmocy> Totem ma interfejs graficzny?
<Drathir> witam...
<czopekmocy> Drathir: Witaj
<Drathir> czopekmocy: w gnomie chyba jest domyślnym odtwarzaczem i z tego co widziałem raczej graficzny jest...
<czopekmocy> Drathir: Wiem, ale ja zastanawiam się, czy ma tekstowy.
<czopekmocy> Albo nie umiem go wlaczyc, albo nie ma.
<czopekmocy> Z mplayerem klopotu nie mam
<Drathir> mplayer i vlc mają na bank
<Drathir> otwory synaptica i wpisz totem
<Drathir> otwórz*
<Drathir> zobacz czy są jakieś pakiety pod console
<czopekmocy> Nie ma.
<czopekmocy> Znacie jakis komunikator, ktory wyswietla IP osob na gadu? Pidgin i Kadu odpadaja.
<Nerihsa> i tak nie dziala dobrze przewaznie
<Nerihsa> :c
<czopekmocy> Kadu wyswietla zmiane statusu na niedostepnym :D Czasem to bardzo ulatwia.
<czopekmocy> Pokazuje Ci sie "Bla bla" - Niedostepny - opis (if any)
<Drathir> czopekmocy: szczerze to się nie znam, ale wątpię żeby jakikolwiek wyświetlał, bo połączenia idą przez huba
<czopekmocy> Drathir: Im więcej widzę tematow z tym samym sposobem, tez zaczynam watpic. Gadu lubi robic aktualizacje.
<czopekmocy> I dodatki...
<czopekmocy> z <1MB weszli na >20MB
<Drathir> gg to byle co...
<Drathir> jabber rządzi...
<Drathir> chyba że ktoś woli choinki...
<czopekmocy> Ja lubię na Windowsie tlena, ale na Linuxie jest niestabilne.
<czopekmocy> Wlaczam "old-standard" i nie ma zadnej choinki :)
<Drathir> jak tutaj ktoś ładnie porównał opisując jakiś system i padło pytanie o wymagania -to w moim przekładzie odpowiedź brzmiała mniej więcej- mniejsze niż ma gg...
<Drathir> dodatkowo co to za protokół niekompatybilny w obrębie siebie...
<Drathir> tylko po to chyba, żeby osoby przymusowo przeszły na nowsze gg...
<czopekmocy> Drathir: na poczatku - gg bylo fajne. Male, lekkie, zgrabne, tylko to, co niezbedne.
<Drathir> czopekmocy: co do tlena nie wiem jak teraz ale też była choinka i więcej reklam na stronie to chyba tylko o2 miała...
<czopekmocy> Drathir: o2 - tlen to to samo :D
<czopekmocy> Drathir: przy zalozeniu konta na komunikatorze, masz do wyboru skorki. Sa oczywiscie ladne, nowe, sliczne i tak dalej, ale mozna tez wybrac "stare". I wlasnie takie wybieram.
<Drathir> zgodzę się na początku było ok... Ale później jak to bywa w głowach im się po przewracalo i zaczęli wykorzystywać to że mają trochę użytkowników...
<czopekmocy> Korzystalem z niego jeszcze jak wprowadzili radio.
<Drathir> czopekmocy: aha... Kiedyś też to samo było? To i tak muszę przyznać, że wtedy z o2 była większą choinka...
<czopekmocy> Drathir: kiedys... nie wiem jakie mieli uklady, ale rejestrujac sie na tlenie dostawales maila na o2. nick@o2.pl, nick@tlen.pl, nick@go2.pl
<czopekmocy> 3 maile - jedna skrzynka.
<Drathir> i ciężko nie wspomnieć o reklamach +18 co jeszcze bardziej wyrobiło moje negatywne zdanie o tym serwisie...
<Wizard> o_O
<czopekmocy> Drathir: te reklamy szczegolnie widac po wylogowaniu z poczty :D
<Drathir> Wizard: ale wielkie oczy...
<Wizard> co ma strona do komunikatora?
<Drathir> Wizard: no jeśli na stronie mają pełno śmieci i reklam i ta sama firma bierze się za komunikator to mnie to nie zachęca...
<Wizard> redhat też ma na stronie pełno reklam, swoich oczywiśćie
<Drathir> no tam akurat to reklamy bardzo różnej treści były...
<Drathir> ubuntu też na reklamy, ale to są reklamy o określonej tematyce z nim związanej...
<Drathir> więc takie reklamy to robia bardziej za rolę informacji wpadającej w oko o ciekawych miejscach w serwisie...
<Drathir> ale jak wchodzisz sprawdzić pocztę i dziecko jest przy Tobie, a tu Ci za przeproszeniem gole tylki wyskakują w reklamach to dla mnie osobiście taki serwis jest mało warty...
<Drathir> ale kto co lubi hrhr , gdyby nie miał zwolenników dawno przestał by istnieć...
<Wizard> Drathir: co jest wulgarnego w "gołe tyłki wyskakują", ze piszesz "za przeproszeniem"?
<czopekmocy> Wizard: chyba "tyłki" :)
<Wizard> a od kiedy tyłek jest wulgarny? :D
<czopekmocy> Wizard: mnie nie pytaj! :D
<czopekmocy> Wizard: Ja dbam o slownictwo mojego tylka. Nie mowi wulgarnych rzeczy.
<Drathir> Wizard: wiesz różny przedział wiekowy osób tutaj może zaglądać, teoretycznie dzieci tutaj informacji chyba by nie szukały, ale na wszelki wypadek wolałem napisać za przeproszeniem... Wulgarnego może jakoś bardzo to nie, ale jednak uważałem, że powinienem akurat
<Drathir> tak napisać..
<czopekmocy> http://www.pown.it/3408
<ganjahman> lol
<Wizard> co to ma być?
<czopekmocy> Wlasnie probuje to ustalic.
<czopekmocy> Jak narazie przypomina to czarny przyrzad na kolkach to machania takim wichajsterkiem.
<ganjahman> w 'tyłek'
<winter> o/
<czopekmocy> http://www.pown.it/1874
<czopekmocy> http://demotywatory.pl/3037276/A-z-czego
<czopekmocy> O kurwa. http://www.pown.it/438
<Admc> takie pytanie, wszystkie 127.0.0.x to localhost czy tylko 127.0.0.1?
<Wizard> hmm, chyba nawet 127.x.x.x
<Wizard> jaką to ma maskę?
<Admc> już wiem: Jeżeli wystąpi odwołanie do adresu 127.x.x.x, gdzie za x podstawimy liczby od 0 do 255 (1 do 255 w przypadku ostatniego bajta), to zawsze odnosi się do hosta lokalnego. Odpowiada to masce sieciowej 255.0.0.0.
<Ciaho_> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<czopekmocy> http://wikary.pl/?3202
<czopekmocy> (o ile ktos piosenke z tymi slowami slyszal)
<x_> ktoś wie jak wyłaczyć to nowe menu z 11.04 V ?
<eloy3r> ubuntu ? a jakie środowisko
<x_> Gnome
<x_> tak Ubuntu
<eloy3r> hohohom tam jest gnome 3 shell..
<Arathill> x_, mówisz o Unity? Przy logowaniu wybierasz sesje, z tego co mi chyba wiadomo..
<x_> nie mam dolnego paska a górny jak w MAC
<x_> może to nie Gnome :D
<eloy3r> daj skrina
<eloy3r> omg
<x_> nie mam gdzie wrzucić
<Arathill> podczas logowania wybierasz środowisko graficzne - powinno być "Panele GNOME" gdzieś tam.
<Arathill> sprawdź sobie w Google jak wygląda Unity i porównaj
<x_> ok dzieki, sprawdze
<eloy3r> x - jestes newbie ? printscreen - paint xd - tinypic.com << example
<eloy3r> arathill +
<Arathill> eloy3r,  ależ dziękuję ;).
<eloy3r> ;p
<eloy3r> pomagac trzeba - jak pan bog przykazal
<eloy3r> xd
<Arathill> z tym Unity to w sumie się nie dziwię, że chciał zmienić :) Ciężko się chyba przyzwyczaić do tego
<eloy3r> tia, ja siedze na win 7, I want archlinux or opensuse <3 - musze byc cierpliwy
<Arathill> mówisz o słabym transferze i problemie ze ściągnięciem tych systemów? Co może innego stać na przeszkodzie?
<eloy3r> niee, ja mam juz na plytce obraz
<eloy3r> co innego? update calego windblowsa = 112 aktualizacji O_O - windblows 7 byl razem z kompem..
<eloy3r> mialem pobrac notepada ++ - ajj zapomniałem
<Arathill> kupowanie sprzętu z Windowsem to nie jest dobry wybór, jeśli chcesz go później zmienić :)
<eloy3r> windblows = only for games, linux or mac os x - codzienny uzytek
<eloy3r> moja perspektywa
<eloy3r> zostawie go sobie
<Arathill> nie zaprzeczyłbym jej :). Sam przymierzam się do MacBooka Air. Chociaż na dysku teraz gości nieużywany od dobrych 8 miesięcy Windows 7
<eloy3r> :)
<Wizard> chyba muszę sobie znaleźć inny kanał
<Wizard> tutaj jest za dużo ludzi, którzy *wciąż* używają windows
<Wizard> w głowie się nie mieści
<Arathill> co w tym złego Panie Wizard?
<czopekmocy> Też mam Windows... Choć jak kupowałem komputer, mówiłem, że Windows nie będzie potrzebny. To "nie, nie wiesz jak będzie na linuxie, bierzemy windows".
<Wizard> Arathill: a to, że mnie to po prstu irytuje
<czopekmocy> Na koniec wyszło tak, że windows jest, ale nie mogę na nim udostępniać innym w domu neta. W przeciwieństwie do Linuxa.
<Wizard> gówno mnie obchodzi jaki windows jest albo nie jest :P
<Arathill> ja mam Windowsa bo... moja dziewczyna chciała pograć w Call Of Duty 4 bodaj... A od tamtego czasu szkoda było formatować mi dysku.
<Wizard> już bym wolał na gentoo siedzieć
<Wizard> :P
<Arathill> Wizard, - Windows jest. Nie zmienisz tego ;). Zabrzmi to strasznie trywialnie, ale nie wykluczysz go nigdy
<czopekmocy> Arathill: polaczmy sie w zalobie minuta ciszy...
<Wizard> hmm, ale moglibyście o nim rozmawiać z tymi bałwanami z #windows
<Wizard> :>
<eloy3r> Arathill, bill's corporation = $$$
<czopekmocy> Wizard: moze wpakujemy sie do pokoju #windows i napiszemy na sciane sprayem "Windows smierdzi"? :D
<Arathill> czopekmocy, oj tam, oj tam.. Nie oddałbym starego XP'ka, jak mam ochotę pograć w bardzo stare gry.
<Wizard> xp niby taki dobry?
<Wizard> boże, jak go pierwszy raz zobaczyłem, to się przeżegnałem
<Wizard> a nie zwykłem tego robić
<Arathill> w 2003 roku? :)
<Arathill> niestety Might & Magic VII nie poszło nigdzie indziej.
<czopekmocy> Arathill: nie graj! Szkoda czasu ^^
<Wizard> i se powiedziałem, wracam na slackware, nie dość, że działa, to jest ładniejszy
<Wizard> Arathill: nie pamiętam który to był rok
<Arathill> czopekmocy, trzeba wszystko odpowiednio wyważyć ;P. Trochę nie zaszkodzi doładować się starym dobrym RPGiem.
<czopekmocy> Arathill: Gothic 1, 2? ;)
<Wizard> zaawansowane lochy i smoki? :>
<Wizard> gothic stary?
<czopekmocy> Co jak co, ale Gothic mi sie podobal. 1 i 2.
<eloy3r> Wizard - slackware >? buhahahahahh
<Wizard> no wtedy używałem slackware
<eloy3r> w imie ojca i...
<Arathill> czopekmocy, chciałem zainstalować Gothica I na Ubuntu - skończyło się wielką tęsknotą :D. A Dungeons Dragons, Panie Wizard, jeśli to masz na myśli, to leży zakurzone, bo nie ma z kim grać :).
<eloy3r> teraz ja sie przeżegnałem
<Wizard> przez dobrych parę lat używałem slackware
<czopekmocy> Arathill: lacze sie z Toba w bolu :)
<Wizard> eloy3r: co jest złego w slacku? :P
<czopekmocy> Albo nie!
<czopekmocy> W bulu i nadzieji, ze zadziala
<Wizard> jak dla mnie jest zajebisty
<eloy3r> Wizard - to co w innych pr0n00b distrach
<Arathill> czopekmocy, jeszcze go kiedyś uruchomię :D.
<eloy3r> mam cwiczenie
<eloy3r> porownaj slacka z arch'em
<eloy3r> to zobaczysz co jest złe
 * Arathill kłania się na pożegnanie.
<eloy3r> Arathill, see you
<Arathill> Lecę na spacer.
<eloy3r> okey
<buber> ziew
<buber>  16:03:50 up 19:12,  2 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.03, 0.05
<buber>  
<buber> no prosze, o dziwo stabilnie tym razem
<soee> jak to na polski najlogiczniej przelozyc: the powercenter for TYPO3’s future
<Admc> wychodzi na to że mplayer jest wydajniejszy od vlc
<Admc> w vlc film w hd przycina, w mplayerze nie
<jacekowski> bo mplayer jest wydajniejszy od vlc
<Wizard> eloy3r: slacka z archem?
<Wizard> toroche slabo, bo archa uzywalem z 15 minut
<Wizard> po czym wylecial, niedorobiony chlam
<AaaA> czemu arch niedorobiony?
<Dreadlish> arch ftw
 * AaaA idzie po po wodę i zaraz wróci
<Dreadlish> i nie ma kija we wsi
<Wizard> eh, dzieci, dzieci
<Wizard> ja sie wlasnie probuje nawrocic
<Dreadlish> co dziadku?
<Wizard> znow mi sie iksy po upgrade ubuntu wysypaly
<AaaA> to co nie tak z tym archem? dla mnie to modelowe distro
<AaaA> bez zdiwnych pomyslow i zmian w kazda strone sterowanych sztucznie:)
<eloy3r> Wizard - wyjdz
<eloy3r> nie bede gadal z kims kto jest n00bem ktory obraza archlinuxa
<Dreadlish> tia
<Wizard> eloy3r: od tego jest @ignore
<Dreadlish> eloy3r++
<eloy3r> poprostu jest dla ciebie za trudne distro i ograniczasz sie do piaskownicy czyt. slack i jebuntu
<Wizard> :D
<AaaA> patrzac z boku i porownujac z tym co robi canonical to naprawde jest modelowe
<Wizard> eloy3r: przypominam, ze to jest #ubuntu
<Wizard> co jest modelowe?
<BlessJah> Wizard: arch jest tworzony konsekwentnie
<BlessJah> o to mu chodzi
<AaaA> canonical mode: player jest super, player wypada, zafundujemy nowy gadget unity, kiedy zrezygnujemy?
<AaaA> i tak dalej
<eloy3r> Wizard - malo mnie to obchodzi, wyrazam wlasne poglady i wypowiadam sie za tu nieobecnych
<BlessJah> eloy3r: absens carens, nieobecny nie ma glosu
<Wizard> to ja wiem, ze jest tworzony konsekwentnie na kolanie :D
<Wizard> idzcie sobie na #arch-pl
<Wizard> prosze
<Wizard> kklimonda: ping
<eloy3r> Wizard - /ignore for u
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: tak? uzywales go dosyc dlugo, zeby moc tak powiedziec?
<Wizard> nie moglem
<eloy3r> BlessJah, za trudne
<BlessJah> pragne zauwazyc ze ubuntu uzywa na tym kanale ~10%
<eloy3r> ;p
<Stirlitz> skąd ten desant znowu?
<AaaA> :>
<BlessJah> Stirlitz: nie wiem, akurat przechodzilem
<BlessJah> i zobaczylem ze sie bija
<Wizard> BlessJah: przynajmniej nie pieprza o archu
<BlessJah> to sie przylaczylem
<Wizard> ma ktory opa?
<AaaA> trzeba dolewac oliwy do ognia:)
<Wizard> tych archowcow by stad wykopac
<BlessJah> Wizard: tak, widze ze jestes ciety na to jedno distro
<Wizard> mozecie se nawet uzywac lfs, tylko idzcie sobie o nim opowiadac gdzie indziej
<eloy3r> bo w archlinuksie budujesz sobie sam system - drugi powod ktory wnerwia pr0 us3rów
<BlessJah> Wizard: czemu akurat na to distro jestes ciety?
<AaaA> Wizard: a o czym wolno rozmawiac zebys nas nie bil?:)
<eloy3r> BlessJah, niektorzy sa jeszcze 100 lat za murzynami...
<BlessJah> eloy3r: bez wycieczek osobistych
<Stirlitz> juz ci powiedział idź sobie budij na #archlinux
<Stirlitz> a nawet buduj
<eloy3r> moge byc tu i tu - dziekuje
<BlessJah> eloy3r: bo rzeczywiscie glosowalbym za kickiem dla archerow jesli to tak ma wyglada
<Wizard> :(
<buber> hr hr hr
<eloy3r> hoho ho, ja tylko kulturalnie wyrazam swoje poglady
<Wizard> ale tu nie ma opa i nigdy nie bylo
<AaaA> dobrze ze nie uzywam archa bo bylbym w niebiezpieczenstwie:)
<Wizard> eloy3r: z kultura to to ma niewiele wspolnego
<eloy3r> no coz - w sejmie tez jej nie ma
<Wizard> ale to *nie* jest sejm
<BlessJah> eloy3r: '100 lat za murzynami' 'wnerwia pr0 us3rów' 'dla ciebie za trudne distro'
<eloy3r> ta, ale wyrazac poglady mozna
<BlessJah> eloy3r: język nienawiści
<buber> a moze niech kazdy uzywa czego chce i nie agituje innych ani nie spuszcza sie nad tym jaki to nie jest prO
<eloy3r> BlessJah, - 100 % true
<Enlik> Chcą bić Wizarda za złe słowo o Archu :(
<buber> czy standardowe gadki będą typu który ma dłuższego i ile mu stoi? :/
<BlessJah> eloy3r: nie, jesli w ten sposob chcesz kogokolwiek o czymkolwiek przekonac, to ci sie nie uda
<Wizard> buber: mam to gdzies, niech se uzywaja, tylko mnie obrazaja :/
<AaaA> pax:) bo kanal splonie:)
<eloy3r> BlessJah, przykro mi - tak wyrazam swoj poglad bo nie znosze takiego czegos
<BlessJah> Wizard: obraża, nie obrażają, nie możesz uogólniać
<Wizard> jakiego czegos?
<BlessJah> eloy3r: nie, to ja nie znosze czegoś takiego
<eloy3r> BlessJah, kwestia charakteru :)
<BlessJah> eloy3r: zacytuj gdzie Wizardowi zabrakło argumentów i probowal cie obrazic
<eloy3r> obrazajac archlinuksa - obrazasz i mnie
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> "gdzie jest krzyz" :)
<BlessJah> eloy3r: coś mogło mi umknąć, ale jeśli nie potrafisz zacytować linijki, to nie licz na to że za tobą stanę
<bastetmilo> lol
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie masz racji
<Stirlitz> zaraz bedzie słychac strzały :>
<buber> żenua
<BlessJah> Wizard: ale szanuję cię, za to że masz własne zdanie i go bronisz
<buber> ÓBÓNTÓ rzOndzi !
<Wizard> :)
 * buber runs 
<AaaA> ide się Windows 8 pobawic:)
<BlessJah> AaaA: zgiń
<eloy3r> <Wizard> to ja wiem, ze jest tworzony konsekwentnie na kolanie :D ; <Wizard> po czym wylecial, niedorobiony chlam - plz, ja tez mam wlasne zdanie i tez go bronie :)
<BlessJah> eloy3r: tak
<BlessJah> eloy3r: masz rację przepraszam
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> a chcecie argumentow? prosze bardzo:
<BlessJah> Wizard: chamie ty! jak śmiałeś śmieciu napisać że arch jest tworzony na kolanie! twoje ubuntu jest głupie!
<Wizard> -arch jest tworzony przez garstke amatorow na prywatnym sprzecie
<Enlik> BlessJah++
<BlessJah> dziękuję
<Wizard> -arch jest rolling release
<BlessJah> eloy3r: nie widzisz że próbowałeś zamienić merytoryczną dyskusję w przepychanki słowne?
<Wizard> jak sie go nie uaktualnie, to potem przestaje dzialac
<BlessJah> eloy3r: ja pamiętam te czasy
<buber> tja
<eloy3r> a wiesz jaka jest polityka linuksa ? ze to wlasnie uzytkownicy z calego swiata go tworza wiec amatorzy na prywatnym sprzecie - facepalm
<buber> a linuks to rak i zło szatańskie
<BlessJah> jak już ustaliliśmy kto jest wyższy a kto głupszy, to zawsze potem przechodziliśmy na obrażanie rodziny
<AaaA> dowodzenie ktora jest lepsza distr nie ma sensu
<Dreadlish> e?
<Wizard> -arch ma male repo, reszta jest tworzona przez uzytkownikow, bez jakiejkolwiek kontroli jakosci
<AaaA> lepsza do czego
<AaaA> lepsza dla kogo itd
<BlessJah> te zabawy w piaskownicy...
<Nerihsa> meow
<BlessJah> eloy3r: a to nie jest tak ze linuks w wiekszosci jest tworzony przez firmy zatrudniajace developerow?
<AaaA> dla kogos jest dobry RHEL bo uzywa tego w pracy i ma support
<Wizard> BlessJah: jest
<buber> linuks == jadro
<eloy3r> BlessJah, zalezy
<AaaA> dla kogos cos calkiem innego
<buber> tylko
<AaaA> i tak dalej i tak dalej
<Dreadlish> arch, gentoo, debian, (dla fi9o) pld
<buber> wiec po chusteczke ten flejm ?:D
<Dreadlish> ftw
<BlessJah> buber: powiedział linuks, zrozumiałem linuks
<AaaA> mowia lenin mysla partia
<AaaA> jakos tak to bylo;)
<eloy3r> AaaA, hah
<BlessJah> Wizard: dla mnie wlasnie rolling jest plusem, bo nie musze co pol roku aktualizacji robic
<buber> głupszy niż partia a rządzić chce
<BlessJah> Wizard: i nie przestaje dzialac
<buber> a po co aktualizować w ogóle?
<Wizard> dla mnie minusem, bo mam niszowy sprzet i updaty sa grozen
<Wizard> grozne
<BlessJah> Wizard: prawie rok nie aktualizowalem archa, stal i sie kurzyl na desktopie
<BlessJah> Wizard: odpalilem dzialal, zaktualizowalem, dzialal
<Wizard> no fajnie, ale zaktualizowales
<Dreadlish> no
<Wizard> a jakbys sprobowal zainstalowac na niezaktualizowanym program, to juz by sie cos moglo pieprzyc
<Dreadlish> i to jest git
<eloy3r> madre zdanie - aktualizacje sa po to zeby aktualizowac
<Wizard> bo glibc inny, gcc inne itd
<Wizard> ;P
<BlessJah> Wizard: przed aktualizacja i tak dzialal
<BlessJah> Wizard: to bylo 9-10 miesiecy bez aktualizacji
<BlessJah> nie mialem z nim zadnego problemu
<Dreadlish> ja instaluje core z 2008.6, update i działa
<Dreadlish> ubu 9.04, update i nie działa
<Wizard> core to takie podstawowe pakiety? jak stage w gentoo?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: instaluj z ftp a nie cd, to nawet bez update bedziesz mial
<buber> _LINUX_ bedzie miał siłę, kiedy zniknie jego rozdrobnienie na pierdyliard gitów, svn-ów, wersji, buidlów, forków etc. etc.
<BlessJah> Wizard: tak
<Wizard> mhm
<buber> ta wolnosc bardziej szkodzi niz pomaga
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: nie miałem wtedy neta
<Wizard> buber: nieprawda
<BlessJah> buber: pod warunkiem ze pozostanie po jednym distrze na kazde zastosowanie
<buber> tru
<BlessJah> buber: jedno na serwery, drugie na desktopy, trzecie na routery
<buber> ale lepiej sie skoncentrowac na jednym i dążyć do perfekcji, a nie wymyślać koło po raz enty
<buber> .
<buber> EOL  as for me
<Dreadlish> je tam
 * eloy3r idzie - zegnam was czule, czarodziej - :*
<buber> potem sie musze z takimi bagami babrać ;]
<Dreadlish> tu nie ma kompromisów
<buber> jak przyjdzie leszcz z kompem z MM i mowi ze mu nie działa drukarka
<buber> a na xp działała
<Wizard> :D
<AaaA> jak dzialala to po co zmieniac?
<buber> albo z tak zasyfiałym szitem, że combofix nie daje rady
<BlessJah> buber: MM?
<buber> media m
<Wizard> ponawiam pytanie
<Wizard> da sie wylaczyc moduly w jajku?
<buber> komputer to narzędzie, ma działać
<Wizard> panowie anARCHisci pewnie wiedza :>
<buber> i to zgodnie z zasadą KISS
<BlessJah> buber: tak
<buber> i tu osx ma przewage, ale mało kto w Europie tego używa
<bjorgus> witam wszystkich!
<buber> bo nie znają od dziecka prostoty, tylko windowsa
<Wizard> buber: ja uzywam, jest slaby
<BlessJah> buber: gdyby ubuntu mialo backend tworzony zgodnie z zasado KISS, to bym uzywal ubuntu (budowanego od tylu ofc)
<buber> sorry, ale ubuntu nawet nie jest dla kazdego
<BlessJah> buber: na pewno nie dla mnie
<buber> ja mam bo znudzilo mnie juz skakanie po tych roznych wynalazkach
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: broń ubuntu
<Dreadlish> kasia jest?
<Wizard> jej, da sie!
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: kasia?
<Nerihsa> kateos :?
<bastetmilo> co?
<Dreadlish> kasia świderska
<AaaA> kiss nie jest tez dobre;), suma inteligencji jest stala a populacja rosnie
<BlessJah> AaaA: znaczy co?
<Dreadlish> jajco
<Dreadlish> aka kernel
<Dreadlish> dzisiaj mam 10 min o kernelu :p
<bjorgus> mam pytanie -  do ubuntu  11.04 zainstalowałem KDE jak zmienić na ładniejszy motyw
<buber> BlessJah, ale ja lubie windowsa do tego, u mnie działa ;]
<buber> BlessJah, nawet mamy MAPS wykupiony
<Wizard> bjorgus: w menu masz ustawienia systemowe, tam wyglad aplikacji
<bjorgus> ale nie ma ładnych motywów
<BlessJah> kde-looks.org
<bjorgus> mam linuxa od 2 dni
<BlessJah> bjorgus: znasz angielski?
<bjorgus> słabo
<BlessJah> bjorgus: na http://kde-looks.org masz motywy
<BlessJah> uuu
<BlessJah> a maturzysci muszą
<bjorgus> ok
<bjorgus> dzięki wielkie
<czopekmocy> BlessJah: No to lypa... :D
<Wizard> bjorgus: poro jest tez w repo
<czopekmocy> BlessJah: A podobno angielski nie byl taki trudny.
<Wizard> nigdy nie byl
<Wizard> ja mialem 4
<czopekmocy> Oni juz zdawali nowy angol? Tzn na nowych zasadach, czy jakos tak?
<BlessJah> eh reforma to ladnych pare lat temu byla
<czopekmocy> No taak, ale nam kobitka od angola mowila, ze by bedziemy jakas tam nowa zdawac.
<BlessJah> a czekaj
<BlessJah> to od przyszlego roku jest
<phalcore> instalowal z was ktos kiedys fife 11 na ubuntu?
<Wizard> ja nie
<czopekmocy> phalcore: jest sens instalowac nowsze gry na ubuntu?
<Wizard> ja zdawalem stara mature z angielskiego
<phalcore> zeby pograc?
<Wizard> ustna
<czopekmocy> phalcore: wydajnosc...?
<phalcore> zawsze jest sens
<phalcore> niska bedzie?
<buber> matura, kiedy to było
<phalcore> nigdy nie gralem na ubuntu wiec pytam :P
<czopekmocy> phalcore: wydajnosc jest dosc...slaba.
<phalcore> to od czego to zalezy?
<BlessJah> Wizard: teraz jest i ustna i pisemna
<BlessJah> Wizard: przy czym pisemna ma chyba wieksze znaczenie, tak mi sie wydaje
<czopekmocy> phalcore: jak masz w csie np na windowsie 100fps, na ubku przez Wine wyciagniesz 30.
<Admc> gnome-mplayer na chama próbuje włączyć vdpau chociaż mam kartę ati, gdzie to wyłączyć?
<phalcore> aj
<phalcore> to nie oplaca sie jednak
<phalcore> szlak byu to trafil bo mi winda 7 szwankuje i sie uruchomic nie chce, jakies glupie aktualizowanie, ktore nie moze dojsc do skutku [*]
<czopekmocy> phalcore: http://gry.ubuntu.pl/ tu sa porady jak instalowac, etc.
<Admc> o, mam
<czopekmocy> phalcore: a jak nie ma, to google, na pewno znajdziesz.
<phalcore> ok dzieki, ale jak mowisz, ze wydajnosc niska to chyba sobie odpuszcze
<buber> phalcore, awaryjny, reset, normalny start ;]
<buber> ta aktualka to ie9 pewnie
<phalcore> reset czego? :D
<phalcore> jak nawet w trybie awaryjnym sie aktualizacja robi...
<phalcore> zenada
<buber> a przywrócenie do punktu ?
<phalcore> tez nic, aktualizacja ciagle sie chce instalowac i konczy sie niepowodzeniem, nastepnie reset i takie bledne kolo
<buber> z płytki odpal i tam kliknij zeby przywrócic, potem trzeba zablokowac  i tyle
<phalcore> uhm
<phalcore> mam dosyc tej windy
<phalcore> nie umiala partycji dobrze zrobic i ujebalem 200g danych
<buber> e tam, tak samo wymaga myślenia
<jacekowski> phalcore: raczej ty nie umiales narzedzis obsluzyc
<phalcore> to co moglo pojsc zle, zdefragmentowalem wszystkie dyski i tworzylem partycje
<jacekowski> czym?
<czopekmocy> phalcore: Gparted uzywales, czy z windy?
<phalcore> potem przy resecie nie czytalo zadnych dyskow i apdl system :D
<phalcore> z windy
<jacekowski> ktorym narzedziem
<jacekowski> jak
<jacekowski> po co defragmentowales?
<jacekowski> to dynamiczne dyski byly?
<phalcore> ale to juz historia na szcescie i linux przyszedl z pomoca ;p
<phalcore> dobra biore sie za naprawe windy
<jacekowski> bo wiesz ze jak to dynamiczny dysk to go nie mozna modyfikowac jesli partycja systemowa jest na nim
<phalcore> za te aktualizacje
<jacekowski> co nawet windows ostrzega o tym
<phalcore> po czym poznam ze dynamiczny?
<jacekowski> jak chcesz zmodyfikowac
<jacekowski> po tym ze dostajesz ostrzezenie czy na pewno chcesz to zrobic
<buber> lol, nie spotkałem sie jeszcze z potrzebą defragmentacji dysku
<phalcore> :D
<jacekowski> win7 ma defragmentacje robiona automatycznie i tak
<phalcore> ok biore sie za winde, to od czego zaczac
<phalcore> jak wylaczyc ta aktualizowanie sie? :D
<buber> i tak nie ma to jak hirensem uciszyć bad blocki a potem clonezillą przewalić wszystko na nowy dysk ;]
<buber> dzień roboty na terowym dysku
<karmelek>  powitac
<karmelek> poszukuje jakiegos generatora slideshow, zeby mu fotki wrzucic i potem to na strone zapodac
<czopekmocy> karmelek: http://lmgtfy.com/?q=slideshow+generator
<matti__> jak w bashu sprawić by do każdego wyrazu był dodawany '/' a do ostatniego w linii '\'?
<karmelek> czopekmocy: nie badz taki madry
<karmelek> czopekmocy: czegos w miare sprawdzonego szukam, googlac umiem
<BlessJah> matti__: sed -e 's/[^ ]*/\1\//g'
<czopekmocy> karmelek: to mozna np dodac "forum" do wyszukiwania i patrzysz po postach.
<BlessJah> matti__: doda do każdego stringa nie zawierajacego spacji '/' na końcu
<Wizard> make
<Wizard> kuwa
<Wizard> nie tu
<Wizard> :>
<winter> make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
<Wizard> ~ > make love
<Wizard> Not war.
<winter> lulz
<Wizard> no dziala tak ;P
<AaaA> phalcore: a ktory KB Ci się spsuł?
<TheNumb> Wizard: make peace
<TheNumb> Wizard: długo masz fbsd?
<Wizard> TheNumb: nie mam ;)
<Wizard> juz mi tylko na shellu zostal
<TheNumb> :<
<TheNumb> Wizard: u samu?
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> u moim bylym akademiku
<Wizard> tam mialem duzo freebzd :)
<BlessJah> Wizard: czekaj
<BlessJah> Wizard: podobalo ci sie fbsd?
<Wizard> tak
<BlessJah> a arch ci sie nie podoba?
<gjm> ARCHIE
<Wizard> nie
<BlessJah> przeciez to bardzo podobne systemy
<Wizard> ale nie identyczne
<BlessJah> gdyby byly identyczne, to jak bys je rozroznial???
<gjm> uname -a
<Wizard> nie rozroznialbym
<TheNumb> BlessJah: cat /etc/issue
<Wizard> This is \n.\O (\s \m \r) \t
<gjm> o, to ciekawe
<gjm> srakOS ?
<Wizard> ?
<TheNumb> gjm: ewidentnie MagicOS
<TheNumb> fbsd% cat /etc/issue
<TheNumb> cat: /etc/issue: No such file or directory
<TheNumb> :<
<matti__> BlessJah:  dzięki wielkie
<BlessJah> co do drugiej kwestii, pewno jest lepsze rozwiazanie
<BlessJah> ale tac file|sed -e '1s/$/\\/' |tac
<BlessJah> czy jak tam sed adresował w inline
<Admc> po co komu gówniana wersja teamviewera na linuxa która jest defacto wersją na windowsa+wine?
<TheNumb> Admc: jak chcesz się podłączyć do windozy?
<jacekowski> bo dziala
<jacekowski> i nie ma alternatywy
<Admc> no ale po co komu taki gówniany port
<Admc> no i marnują miejsce na serwerze
<BlessJah> Admc: bo dziala i nie ma alternatywy, o ile to co mowi jacekowski jest prawda
<AaaA> a to jest jedyna opcja jak sie do Winodws połączyć o_O
<AaaA> ?
<jacekowski> przez NAT bez tlumaczenia za duzo jak to sie konfiguruje?
<Admc> właśnie sprawdzam czy wersję na mac osx też tak spierdolili czy postarali się i zrobili normalny port
<jacekowski> bo jedyne co odpalasz to jedna aplikacja a potem podajesz dwa numerki
<Admc> ciekawe, dziwna ta paczka dmg, inna niż zazwyczaj
<AaaA> i kto wie kto na to patrzy:)
<jacekowski> mac jest spierdolony by design
<Admc> o już, po prostu zmienili typ mime
<gjm> nieładnie tak k*rwa przklinać
<Admc> nie widzę binarek windowsowych
<Admc> gnoje z mac osx na linuxa mogli przeportować
<Admc> a nie dali wersję na windows+wine i się cieszą
<morfeusz888__> cześć
<gjm> witaj morfeusz888__
<Admc> o ogóle w tamtej paczce dmg są pozmieniane typy mime żeby zwykły luser nie mógł tego rozpakować
<AaaA> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mxXlDyTD7wo :)
<Admc> o, może sobie steama na mac osx ściągnę żeby własnoręcznie poszukać wykrywania systemu linux w launcherze
<morfeusz888__> nie wiecie jak zrobić aby steam liczył czas gry dla gier poza steam ?
<Admc> o, no i znalazłem
<Admc> 30 sekund szukania
<Admc> http://wklej.org/id/524936/
<matti__> jak w Bash-u przypisać zmiennej nazwę folderu (nazwa folderu wieloczłonowa)?
<matti__> w taki sposób aby w skrypcie można do niego było wejść przy pomocy cd
<Ciaho> moonlight nie wspiera drm co?
<Admc> linux nie wspiera drmu
<Admc> nie licz ac andrioda
<Ciaho> android z linuksa ma tylko jajko
<Admc> no i co?
<jacekowski> i kilka libek ma kradzione z linuxa
<jacekowski> Admc: a linux wspiera drm
<jacekowski> nawet sam linus powiedzial ze nie widzi nic zlego w drm w kernelu
<Admc> jacekowski, to czemu nie można odtwarzać zawartości chronionej drm skoro linux ją wspiera
<Admc> ps. wg. mnie o tym czy system jest linuxem czy nie decyduje właśnie używanie jądra linux (odkrywcze nie prawdaż?)
<jacekowski> Admc: bo jest milion roznych implementacji drm
<jacekowski> na linuxa jest bodajze 3 i to zadna z popularniejszych
<Admc> jakoś windows, mac osx i różne systemy wbudowane nie mają z tym  żadnyk problemów
<matti__> jak w skrypcie zrobić autouzupełnianie tak jak tabulacją?
<jacekowski> DRM to tylko oprogramowanie
<jacekowski> masz applowy FairPlay ktory dziala na iPodach iPhonach iKomputerach i windowsie
<jacekowski> masz WM DRM ktory dziala tylko na windowsie
<gjm> iShit
<jacekowski> jest jakis adobowy ktorego nie znam nazwy, powiazany z flashem ktory dziala pod linuxem
<Dreadlish> ha
<Dreadlish> mam +10 do zajebistości
<Dreadlish> :)
<gjm> Dreadlish: taaaa
<jacekowski> jest CSS ktory dziala pod linuxem ( chociaz to akurat bo zrewersowali )
<Dreadlish> ty nie wygłosiłeś niczego przy więcej niż 30 osobach
<Dreadlish> którzy sie znają na tym
<jacekowski> nie prawda
<Dreadlish> a wygłaszał?
<jacekowski> wyglaszalem
<jacekowski> kilkukrotnie
<gjm> parada gejów? :D
<gjm> </joke>
<Ciaho> DRM w WM chyba jest złamany co?
<gjm> Ciaho: jo
<gjm> dawno
<Ciaho> ;D
<jacekowski> Ciaho: nie jest
<gjm> jak to nie
<jacekowski> jak dostaniesz jakis losowy plik to nic z nim nie zrobisz
<jacekowski> musisz posiadac prawidlowa licencje na jego otworzenie
<jacekowski> i wtedy mozesz usunac drm
<gjm> nie pamiętam w sumie
<gjm> ale coś było na temacie
<jacekowski> bo to praktycznie jest plik zaszyfrowany AESem z dodatkami naokolo
<Dreadlish> którzy sie znają na tym
<jacekowski> tez
<gjm> Dreadlish: lagi masz?
<Dreadlish> tzn?
<Dreadlish> tzn. mam
<gjm> Dreadlish: bo takie tempo
<Dreadlish> jakie tempo?
<Dreadlish> kurde
<gjm> wolne
<Dreadlish> wcisnęło mi sie strzałka w góre i enter
<Dreadlish> =.=
<Ciaho> jacekowski, usunąć DRM jak już plik możesz dotworzyć to raczej nie problem
<Admc> ma ktoś tutaj kde?
<Admc> albo używał ktoś kde?
<jacekowski> ja mom
<jacekowski> ja
<Admc> ok, a można tam sie przełączać scrollem między oknami?
<jacekowski> mozna
<Admc> thx :)
<Admc> a 3,5 czy 4?
<jacekowski> oba
<jacekowski> na 2 tez juz mozna bylo
<Admc> to wszędzie jest tylko w gównianym unity nie ma
<jacekowski> tak, uzywalem kde2
<Admc> a ja to tego przywykłem że w ogóle nie używam alt+tab
<jacekowski> ja mam zawsze reke w okolicy alt+tab
<jacekowski> wiec mi szybciej
<winter> irssi ;p
<Admc> ja drugą ręką często podpieram głowę albo rysuję na tablecie więc mi nie
<Admc> tak jestem leworęczny
<Admc> ciekawe jakie wymagania będzie miał port kde na androida
<Admc> dokładniej to plasma-mobile
<Quintasan> Port KDE na Androida? Pierwsze słyszę
<Quintasan> Admc: Najpierw niech Qt się ruszy
<Quintasan> Znaczy, już jest ale niezbyt się nadaje do implementacji czegokolwiek innego :)
<Admc> Ta, będzie port plasmy-mobile na MeeGo i na Androida
<Quintasan> No to czekam
<Admc> na MeeGo szybciej bo MeeGo jest bardziej linuxowe
<Admc> ale Android jest popularniejszy więc kto wie
<Admc> oczywiście jeśli znajdą się chętni do portowania
<Quintasan> Właśnie zastanawiają mnie wymagania
<Quintasan> Pewnie tylko na tabletach będzie działać
<Quintasan> http://www.androidtabletstore.co/compal-tablet/kde-plasma-mobile
<Quintasan> Admc: ^
<Quintasan> Wygląda zachęcająco
<Quintasan> Nie ma akceleracji graficznej na razie :D
<Admc> Na moim telefonie Android z HTC Sense czasem lubi przymulić
<Admc> wszystko przez to że rosie ma apetyt na ram
<Admc> teraz mam 35 MB wolne
<Admc> a w telefonie mam 288 MB ramu
<Admc> trochę pomogło podkręcenie procesora do 614 MHz ale i tak nie chodzi tak jakbym chciał
<jacekowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mM9UM33EKqY&feature=player_embedded
<jacekowski> popatrzcie jak ktos tupolevem ladowal
<jacekowski> w ktorym wszystko padlo
<jacekowski> hydraulika
<jacekowski> nawigacja
<jacekowski> itd.
<jacekowski> samolot stal 10 lat wystartowali i wszystko padlo
<winter> jacekowski: nice
 * Wizard ziewa
 * winter tyka ogórka w usta Wizard'a
<winter> wtyka*
<Admc> lol, właśnie dowiedziałem się że mój telefon ma practically nonexistant GPU, czyli jest ale niby go nie ma :D
<Admc> lol
<firemark> Admc: to na cholere on tam jest?
<Admc> kto wie
<Admc> z tero co wyczytałem ma gpu Andreno 150
<lisu> re
<Ciaho> co to za telefon?
 * Ciaho slaps Admc 
<Admc> ej ej, delikatniej trochę
<Admc> :P
<Admc> HTC Hero
<Admc> jak go kupowałem to był jeden z lepszych telefonów, szybko stał się złomem
<lisu> Admc: czemu? szybko działa? nie wiesza się?  to czego szukac?
<Admc> 1. ma HVGA, a teraz WVGA to standard
<Admc> 2. Ma słaby proc, teraz 1 GHz ARMv7 to standard
<Admc> 3. Ma gówniany GPU
<Admc> 4. Nie ma obsługi OpenGL ES 2.0
<lisu> to to w ogóle ma gpu? x) hehe
<Admc> ma
<Admc> tylko że gówniane
<lisu> smieje sie ;)
<Admc> wymieniać dalej?
<lisu> Admc: większość ludzi i tak nie jest w stanie wykorzystać nawet pentium 75 MHz.
<Admc> LOL
<Admc> patrzyłem topem co się dzieje z prockiem
<mati75> lisu: ja tam amd k6 50 MHz wykorzystywałem
<mati75> jak pochodnie
<mati75> jako*
<Admc> system_server żre ponad 30%, całe wykorzystanie zazwyczaj przekracza 50%
<lisu> mati75: mówię: większość, bo tutaj na kanale to siedzi taki 1 promil ;) więc pewnie was/nas ta w/w "większość" nie dotyczy.
<mati75> lisu: racja
<Admc> wkurwia mnie to że wszystkie animacje ekranu musi cpu liczyć
<Admc> i przez to często się zdarza że tnie
 * lisu pamięta jak 33 MHz intelek to był rarytas, jak później 66 dx wszedł ... uuu. Potęga.
<jacekowski> Admc: uwzglednij to ze to ma skalowana czestotliwosc
<jacekowski> Admc: tak zeby procesor nie robil wolnych cykli
 * sysek ziewa
<Admc> ma, ale mam tryb smartass włączony
<jacekowski> Admc: wiec mierzenie w ten spodob jet gowno warte
<Admc> smartass utrzymuje proc zawsze powyżej 520 MHz jeżeli ekran jest włączony
 * lisu wykłada nogi na biurko, bo tak go napierdzielają, ze mało mu nie odpadną.
<Admc> a jak jest wyłączony to zniża poniżej 300 MHz, żeby baterie oszczędzać
<Admc> elelinux tak ustawił ten tryb aby zastąpić domyślny HTC perflocker
<lisu> Admc: a co powiesz o htc desire hd?
<Admc> Fajny ale drogi
<Admc> jak masz kasę to już HTC Sensation lepszy
<Admc> tylko w polsce nie ma jeszcze
<lisu> Admc: jeszcze droższy.
<Admc> wiem, dlatego jak masz kasę
<Admc> napisałem
<Admc> lisu, najlepiej powiedz pod jaki budżet to ja ci powiem jaki telefon polecam
<Admc> z androidem
<lisu> Admc: zastanawiam się, jak narazie używam motorole v50, pasuje coś zmienić.
<Admc> wow, niezły fon, po co chcesz go zmieniać?
<lisu> Admc: bo wstyd juz pokazać się z takim, mam go juz od ... 10 lat x) hehe
<Admc> ale ma funkcję odstraszania złodziei za to
<Admc> no to jaki masz budżet?
<lisu> Admc: przechodzisz przez dzielnię: "komora albo wpierdol" ... pokazujesz komókę, a "dres" daje ci 10 zł... i mówi dozbieraj jeszcze troche i kup sobie cos nowszego... x) (gdzies to w kabarecie chyba było).
<firemark> ~20:58:54~  lisu : Admc: bo wstyd juz pokazać się z takim, mam go juz od ... 10 lat x) hehe
<firemark> burżuazja się dostała.
<lisu> firemark: bez przesady, ale brak podświetlenia... w nocy... musze cos zmienic.
<firemark> lisu: diodę zmontuj :D
<lisu> mam lepszy pomysł, ... będę świecił oczami ;)
 * lisu słucha ♫ Queen - Heaven For Everyone ♫
<buber> hej
<morfeusz888__> cześć
<Wizard> this could be heaven for everyone..
<Wizard> dobry wieczor
<Wizard> pozly te trolle od archa? :D
<morfeusz888__> Wizard, nie wiem. Nawet ich nie słuchałem
<lisu> a co tutaj robią ludzie od archa?
<Wizard> lisu: trolluja
<Wizard> BlessJah probowal nas godzic, ale nie sluchali
<lisu> no fakt... głupie pytanie x)
<Wizard> z reszta BlessJah sam ma archa, iirc
<Wizard> :)
<lisu> siema tar-gz
<Wizard> taka specyfika
 * lisu otwiera browara
<buber> hehe
<Wizard> jak wlazlem na #arch-pl, zobaczyli moj hostmask i powiedzili za hostmask banowac od razu!
 * Wizard dopija browara
<tar-gz> lisu, o/
<tar-gz> Windowsa wywaliłem po 5 minutach
<Wizard> czesc tar-gz, ntat
<lisu> czemu? przecież ms będzie zawiedzony... ze nie przesyłasz im danych o sobie.
<tar-gz> jutro sida z KDE postawie
<Wizard> nie stawiaj sida :(
<tar-gz> Czemu?
<Wizard> tony updatow, szkoda nerwow
<Wizard> lepiej testing, jak juz musisz
<Wizard> :)
<tar-gz> albo sabayona
<Wizard> sabaco?
<tar-gz> ale z KDe chyba będzie sporo cięższy
<lisu> kde ssie, miałem 1 dzien... nie dało się pracować.
<tar-gz> lisu, to co preferujesz?
<lisu> fluxbox
<tar-gz> lisu, poka screena
<lisu> tar-gz: nie ma co pokazywać, czarne tło, niebieski motyw. jak znajdę screena na necie to podesle
<tar-gz> a to olej
<tar-gz> ja lubie jak mój desktop ładnie wygląda.
<buber> unity FTW !
 * buber ruuuuuuuuuns 
<Wizard> :)
<tar-gz> Wizard, z chęcią bym  suse postawił.
<lisu> ja kiedys próbowałem X'y mi wywalałi jajo się wieszało, X;y wywaliłem.... to jajo też zwisało. dałem sobie spokuj.
<TheNumb> ó
<Wizard> no..
<lisu> wiem, zmeczony jestem, juz nie mysle
<TheNumb> lisu: ta, jasne tłumacz się, tłumacz <:
<buber> suse teraz juz to porażka
<buber> chcesz kde tylko ?
<TheNumb> buber: zawsze.
<lisu> buber: warum?
<tar-gz> wizaualnie mi bardzo odpowiada
<tar-gz> no i jest Yast
<TheNumb> tar-gz: ale zasrany yast jest cholernie wolny :<
<buber> wolny, zypper tragedia jeszcze wieksza
 * TheNumb i tak preferował zyppera
<buber> tar-gz, mageia
<TheNumb> buber: ma geja?
<TheNumb> buber: kto ma geja?
<lisu> hehe
<TheNumb> 25 days to Mageia 1 release
<TheNumb> Ja i tak nigdy nie spróbuję tego.
<buber> http://mageia.org/pl/
<TheNumb> Mageja to ta sama Mandżriwa.
 * TheNumb sra na mandrivę
 * TheNumb Hater mode on
 * TheNumb Kw mode on
<buber> pardusa chwalą
<buber> kubuntu chwalą
<tar-gz> słaby translate ma
<buber> ale dla mnie kde jest fuj i tak
<tar-gz> ;-D
<Admc> kde połatali to chwalą
<Admc> co się dziwisz
<tar-gz> ubuntu mi ostatnio z gnome nawet słabo chodziło
<buber> fedora z kde to pomyłka
<Wizard> pardus?
<Admc> tar-gz, może czas kupić nowego kompa?
<buber> nikomu sie tam nie chce gui z gtk przeportowac
<lisu> kde jest ładne, ale kuźwa woooollllnnnne jak muuuułłł
<tar-gz> lisu, ja nie narzekałem
<tar-gz> Admc, daj pieniądza
<Admc> tar-gz, zarób
<TheNumb> Admc: daj pieniążka!
<tar-gz> Admc, daj normalną robote to zarobie
<lisu> tar-gz: miałem kde 1 dzień, ciągle mam, ale jednak siedzę na fluxbox... nie mam czasu ani nerwów na czekanie, az system zareaguje.
<buber> a poza tym jaki jest sens wrzucania na desktop tego jak tam no, na S ...
<Admc> ok, trzeba zwiększyć wał przeciwpowodziowy na odrze w moim mieście, bo ostatnio prawie nas zalało
<buber> ten ich wynalazek ?
<Admc> jacyś chętni?
<tar-gz> Admc, jak jest umowa o prace i godziwe wynagrodzenie to biore
<tar-gz> i nie potrzebuje 90lat doświadczenia
<Admc> stań do przetargu w urzędzie miasta :)
<lisu> lol
<Admc> tar-gz, a ty czym się zajmujesz że tak narzekasz?
 * lisu poszedł po piwo, bo mu brakło.
<tar-gz> niczym bo albo nie ma roboty albo jest o dzieło
<tar-gz> albo pieniądze są śmieszne
<tar-gz> albo jest dobra robota z dobrym wynagrodzeniem z dobrą umową i potrzebuje 100 lat doświadczenia
<Admc> jesteś po studiach humanistycznych czy co?
<buber> studia to se mozna wsadzić wiesz gdzie?
<buber> trzeba miec fart, taaaaaaaaaaaaką morde  i dobre plecy
<Admc> jak utworzyć obraz dyskietki?
<Admc> w formacie *.img
<buber> dd ?
<Admc> o, już znalazłem
<Admc> http://wiki.opzsgu.pl/index.php?title=Tworzenie_obrazu_dyskietki_img
<TheNumb> czester: ping pong
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> dobra gentoo stoi ;p
<Stirlitz> chwalisz sie czy żalisz?
<foreste> tzn gentowe ubuntu ;p
<foreste> chwale
<foreste> bo walka byla duza
<foreste> z acpi
<foreste> i dsdt
<Stirlitz> i
<Stirlitz> enter
<foreste> zeby astralstorm to bym postawil ;p
<foreste> nie
<ntat> Prawdziwi fachowcy siedzą na #ubuntu-pl a nie na #gentoo :P
<Stirlitz> no ba, nawet kozio bywał
<foreste> ja siedze na gentoo.pl
<ntat> Tu przychodzi z problemami świata a tam tylko ze sprawami związanymi z gentoo
<foreste> en0x: ja testowalem ...
<en0x> [;
<en0x> to nie testuj bo sie wczoraj napatrzylem za duzo
<foreste> kklimonda:
<foreste> prawidlowo jest tekst z znakiem zapytania razem czy odzielnie
<foreste> np tekst ? tekst?
<foreste> czy
<kklimonda> razem
<en0x> [;
<en0x> foreste: gdzies ty do szkoly chodzil?
<foreste> bo kicki dostaje za tekst ?
<Stirlitz> łączę w bulu
<foreste> na gentoo.pl
<ntat> ;]
<Stirlitz> prawidlowa jest spacja i koniecznie dwa pytajniki
<en0x> Stirlitz: nie wkurwiaj
<en0x> ;d
<ntat> czasem stosuje się tabulator;]
<en0x> ntat: albo dwa
<en0x> ;p
<ntat> dwa tabulatory i jedna spacja - koniecznie!
<ntat> ;
<ntat> :)
<Stirlitz> en0x, jestes opóźniony przez te strefę czasowa ;)
<en0x> sam zes opozniony
<en0x> ;]
<en0x> zreszta nawet bym sie nie zdziwil jakbys byl ;d
<Stirlitz> mnie to samo przyszło ;]
<en0x> hehehe
<en0x> a myslalem ze sie z maciek z klanu bawiles i tak ci zostalo
<en0x> D
<Stirlitz> jej, ja nie wiem kto to, ale na baszu widzialem, musi ktos ważny
<en0x> mhm
<en0x> co to basz?
<en0x> ok wkeekend czas zaczac!
<Stirlitz> kazdy gimnazjalista wie
<Stirlitz> jak ja...
 * Stirlitz słucha: Kult - Nowe tempa (Hurra!) 
<Wizard> uh
<Wizard> kto mi naprawi zepsute po update ati?
<Stirlitz> kwestia ceny podejrzewam
<lisu> Wizard: napisz do ati.amd x)
<Wizard> no ale przed update dzialalo :(
<Stirlitz> czarodziej to ma jakis problem od zawsze
<Wizard> no ma
<qermit> Wizard: wniosek - skoro dziala nie aktualizowac
<foreste> ati pff
<foreste> killed ati :<
<foreste> 3 dni siedzialem
<Stirlitz> o cześć qermit
<foreste> przez glupie ati i dsdt
<foreste> jebany chip rs400
<firemark> foreste: nie klnij bo się op obudzi!
<Caemyr> http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<Caemyr> piekne
<Caemyr> po prostu mui buene
<Stirlitz> oj nie chcesz nie uzywasz, w czym problem
<Stirlitz> Caemyr, jasne
<Admc> no w dupe
<Caemyr> bjuty
<Admc> nie mogę tego odpalić
<Caemyr> zeby jeszcze mialo modul bt
<Caemyr> i bym normalnie kupil
<firemark> Caemyr: to nie fake? :D
<Stirlitz> Caemyr, och, w kosmos ludie polecieli kalkulatorem
<Admc> mam iso 3.11 ale nie bootowalne, ściągnąłem więc obraz dyskietki startowej i też dupa
<firemark> Caemyr: że te małe cacko kosztuje 25$ ?
<Caemyr> 15 funciakow dokladnie
<Caemyr> Stirlitz: taa
<Caemyr> nie zrezygnowalbym z normalnego PC
<Caemyr> ale jako media station nic lepszego nie potrzeba
<Stirlitz> nie am sie czym podniecac rozbierz pierwsza lepsza komórkę
<Caemyr> komorka to komorka
<firemark> Caemyr: to dobre na torrenty :D
<firemark> Caemyr: i malutkie serwery www
<Caemyr> do filmow 1080p
<Caemyr> w domu
<Caemyr> po chuj tv
<Caemyr> bt+wifi i jedziesz
<qermit> Stirlitz: o/
<Caemyr> mysz i klawia po bt, monitor/tv po hdmi...
<Admc> no
<Stirlitz> samsung pewnie to kupil juz ;)
<firemark> 1080p
<qermit> Stirlitz: dawno Cie tu nie widzialem
<firemark> w 128mb ramach?
<Admc> fuck yea, odpaliłem win 3.11
<Caemyr> jutub po wifi
<Stirlitz> do zobaczenia w nowszym modelu
<Stirlitz> ;)
<Caemyr> lol
<Stirlitz> qermit, pracowałem, a teraz mam przymusowy urlop, to przylazłem ;)
<Wizard> przymusowy urlop?
<Stirlitz> ano
<Admc> lol, już wywaliło błąd
<Admc> jak to windows
<Stirlitz> windows 3.11 był fajny
<qermit> Wizard: taki urlop który trzeba wziąźć raz w roku?
<manio> prze kutas rzekł bym
<Caemyr> Stirlitz: win 3.11 + Win32s + WinG
<manio> mój pierwszy win
<Caemyr> to bylo dopiero co
<Caemyr> i Warhammer: Shadow of the Horned Rat
<manio> jakby co mam gdzieś wszystkie win jakby kto chciał jakiego, znaczy się te starsze
<Admc> te stare czyli do jakiej edycji?
<manio> Admc: zaczynając od win 1.01
<Stirlitz> ale mam oryginalne dyskietki z 3,11 word 6, dosy różne
<Stirlitz> sprzedam kiedys i bede bogaty
 * qermit tez mial gdzies
<manio> Stirlitz: na pewno już nie działczą, także się nie podniecaj ;P
<Caemyr> Win 3.11 jest wciaz dostepny na MSDN przy zaawansowanej subskrypcji
 * Admc nigdy nie widział płyty z żadnym windowsem
<Admc> mam tylko iso z msdn
<Admc> w sensie że oryginalnej tłoczonej
<Admc> jedyne co sobie zostawiłem po starych czasach to jedna dyskietka 3,5''
<Admc> a pamiętam jeszcze dyskietkę z mks_virem oryginalnym
<Admc> tylko że się gdzieś zapodziała
 * manio ma całe opakowanie dyskietek Verbatim 5,25" funkiel nówki, nie śmigane!
<Admc> po co ci?
<Stirlitz> manio, ale oryginalne dyskietki
<manio> oryginalne!
<Nerihsa> pracuje w zusie
<qermit> Admc: do oglądania zaćmienia są idealne
<manio> nigdy nie używane!
<Stirlitz> i jeszce win NT 4.0 nienaruszone opakowanie :)
<Admc> ja oglądałem przez płyty cd w 2000 roku i nie narzekałem
<Admc> czy w 1999, już nie pamiętam
<qermit> Admc: przez płyty jest slabo
<qermit> nie ma to jak pożądna dyskietka 5.25
<Admc> o, właśnie wyciągnąłem tą dyskietkę, TDK!
<Admc> tożto porządna firma
<Stirlitz> manio poza tym na pewno działaja tylko odpowiednio stara stacje trzeba znaleźć
<Stirlitz> mam pare w piwnicy takich co 2 kilo ważyły :>
<manio> Stirlitz: no nie wiem, pamiętam że dyskietki potrafiły łapać badsectory z powietrza w drodze od kumpla do domu
<gjm> ee, tam. chyba nie 2kilo
<Stirlitz> no nie pójde wazyc teraz
<gjm> rozbierałem kiedyś i nie pamiętam żeby takie ciężkie były
<gjm> chociaż może
<manio> dobra, żeby nie było że kłamię: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/964113/IMG_20110506_232315.jpg
<Stirlitz> HD :)
<Caemyr> mam obok na polce sterte 5.25
<Caemyr> i 3.5
<manio> nie śmigane!
<Admc> w ogóle co to HD oznacza?
<manio> high density?
<Stirlitz> uhm
<gjm> haj definyszyn
<Caemyr> 1.2MB/1.44MB
<manio> chyba całe 1,2MB!
<Caemyr> bez tego byly 360KB/720KB iirc
<gjm> było jeszcze double density
<Caemyr> 2.88?
<gjm> chyba
<manio> takiej na oczy nie widziałem nigdy
<Caemyr> ale tylko 3.5
<Caemyr> byl jeszcze programik
<manio> ale podobno istniały
<Caemyr> ktory pozwalal formatowac 3.5 na 1.7MB
<Stirlitz> to nie działalo nigdy dłuzej jak od stacji do tej samej stacji ;)
<manio> nom :)
<Admc> pamiętam jak poszedłem do kolegi który miał internet żeby zrgał mi pokemony na FDD
<Admc> aż dziw że sie zmieściły
<Admc> a nie
<Admc> to dopiero od crystala rom ważył 2 MB, red ważył 1 MB
<Stirlitz> hmm mam jeszcze dyskietkę z pierwszym linuksem, działał na 386 nieprzerwanie 1,5 roku
<qermit> hmm, pewnie oszukiwał
<Stirlitz> własciwie pewnie by dalej działal ;)
<Stirlitz> qermit, czemu?
<Admc> a jaka to wersja była?
<Admc> 2.4, 2.2, 2.0?
<Stirlitz> czytał z tej dyslietki po zaniku napiecia
<Stirlitz> jej nie wiem chyba 1. cos to freesco było
 * gjm idzie spać
<qermit> Stirlitz: tam nie było dopełniania tabulatorem :/
<manio> o KDE 4.6.3
<Stirlitz> qermit, ale dzialało i cała firma stała na tym
<Stirlitz> sdi to wypas był wtedy
<manio> sdi od tepsy?
<Stirlitz> i tez wtedy skończyła sie epoka symetrycznych łaczy ;)
<manio> ile to sdi miało?
<qermit> 128?
<qermit> 512?
<manio> 128kb/s?
<Stirlitz> 115
<Caemyr> ISDN...
<manio> potega
<Caemyr> 2x64KBit
<Caemyr> a SDI to byl wypas
<Caemyr> p2p na tym lecialo ladnie
<manio> pamiętam jak kumpel dzielił sdi na.... 6 osób :)
<qermit> kto sie bawil prosiakiem?
<manio> i tak siedzieliśmy w necie non stop
<Stirlitz> qermit, hehe
<Stirlitz> nie mogę sobie przypomnieć jak to coś do kradzenia sie wtedy nazywało
<Stirlitz> ale wszystko tam było
<qermit> ja kiedys go informatykowi zainstalowalem a on mial komputer ktory dzielil łącze
<manio> hmm rozumiem, że o tym rozmawiacie? http://artem.mojeforum.net/temat-vt114.html
<manio> zachciało mi się aktualizacji na noc... ehh
<qermit> byl tez taki na net chyba sie zaczynający
<Stirlitz> o! znalazłem, http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Peer-to-peer#Audiogalaxy
<qermit> netbus chyba
<manio> za młody chyba jestem bo tym audiogalaxy nigdy nie słyszałem
<Caemyr> a o napsterze?
<Caemyr> Audiogalaxy bylo nieco niszowe juz
<Caemyr> bo w czasie kazaa bylo tylko do muzyki
<lisu> jakie niszowe? ja mma do tej pory
<Caemyr> lol?
<lisu> i działa... chyba
<Caemyr> przeciez to zdjeli
<Caemyr> lata temu
<lisu> 'eee o tym samym mowimy?>
<Stirlitz> jak umarło audiogalaxy to żałoba była  ;)
<manio> na napsterze się wychowałem
<Caemyr> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Audiogalaxy
<Caemyr> tak
<lisu> Caemyr: nie
<lisu> ja myslalem o karcie dzwiekowej ;p
 * lisu poszedł sobie
<Caemyr> lol
<manio> pfff przeczyściłem lapka i temperatura w stresie o 10 stopni niższa :-)
<Caemyr> sprezone powietrze czyni cuda
<Stirlitz> zrób sobie lewatywe jeszcze
<Stirlitz> ;P
<Caemyr> glikolem
<manio> ee silne płu ca czynią cuda + rozkręcenie i ręczne czyszczenie wiatraka i radiatora
<Stirlitz> Caemyr, zaciekawiłeś mnie
<Stirlitz> czemu glikolem akurat?
<qermit> ja jakos nigdy nie umialem tego calego p2p uzywac
<Stirlitz> bede musiał się udać do garażu
<manio> qermit: nie mów, że torenta tez nie używasz ;P
<Caemyr> bo nie woda
<qermit> manio: oczywiscie ze nie umiem
<qermit> "Also existing is a tool called NetBuster. It pretends to be a running NetBus server, but causes connecting NetBus clients to crash. Additionally, a program called NetBusterBuster could be used to crash a remote NetBuster."
<qermit> ciekawe czy ktos zrobil NetBusterBusterBustera?
<manio> qermit: to ja nie wiem jak zawsze ściągasz najnowsze Ubuntu ;-)
<Wizard> ej, fajne to rekonq
<manio> ujdzie w tłoku
<qermit> manio: przez apt-get
<Wizard> łłłóóó
<Wizard> źźź
<Stirlitz> fakjó
<Admc>  A to prawda że na C64 da się odpalić linuxa?
<Wizard> nie
<Wizard> ale jest jakiś unix na c64
<Wizard> nie próbowałem go, ale widziałem szoty
<Wizard> жопа жопа
<Wizard> дела?
<Wizard> делает?
<Wizard> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<qermit> флоарыловарлыворашгукрпмилваиыфвлпмифйжпм
<qermit> Wizard: też umiem
<Wizard> no sprawdzałem, czy działa
<Wizard> nie lubię pisać bez ogonków
<Wizard> a na moim lapku nie ma prawego alta
<Stirlitz> флоарыловарлыворашгукрпмилваиыфвлпмифйжпм
<Stirlitz> działa chyba
<qermit> hehe
<qermit> moze kiedys sie nauczę rosyjskiego pisać
<Wizard> nie da się
<Stirlitz> własciwie to jestes jedynym, który pisze rosyjskiego
<qermit> nie da sie ukrywać
<Stirlitz> dla wiekszości to ruski
<qermit> ruski to były na stadionie X lecia
<qermit> a raczej byli
<Stirlitz> i na Rusi  :>
<Wizard> hmm, w zasadzie, z historycznego punktu widzenia.. ciężko powiedzieć
<Wizard> po rosyjsku jest to spora różnica w każdym razie
<Wizard> россияхин - obywatel Rosji - wliczając tych wszystkich ludków z kaukazu, których nazywają tam nierusy
<Admc> w lol
<Wizard> no i русский - rosjanin, ale etnicznie
<Admc> w miejscu gdzie trzymam myszkę mam zdarty lakier na biurku
<Wizard> kupiłem kota, już nie zdzieram lakieru
<Caemyr> a nie wygodniej podkladke pod mysz?
<Caemyr> kot sie nie nadaje to fpp
<Admc> podkładka to relikt przeszłości
<Caemyr> tak samo mowi sie o klasycznych aparatach foto na klisze
<Admc> przy myszkach optycznych i laserowych jest zbędna
<Caemyr> nie
<Admc> tak
<Enlik> Nie
<Caemyr> jesli grasz w fpp po sieci
<Admc> tak
<Caemyr> to jest niezbedna
<Caemyr> moze do pasjansa nie
<Enlik> 1. jeśli blat czy coś kolorowe, odpada
<Wizard> ej kuwa
<Enlik> 2. np. u mnie mysz się za bardzo śliska po biurku
<Wizard> zrobiłem update do natty i oprócz tego, że mam nowe kde, to:
<Admc> to masz śliskie biurko
<Caemyr> juz nie mowiac o syfieniu sie biurka
<Enlik> Więc nie mow „niepotrzebne” bo „ja wolę bez!1”
<Wizard> 1. przestało mi działać 3d w ati, no tak
<Caemyr> do tego nedzny tracking
<Admc> Wizard, a jaka karta?
<Caemyr> gubienie kursora po szczelinach
<Wizard> 2. przestała mi działać hibernacja
<Wizard> RV350
<Enlik> Wizard: miło cię widzieć żywego po batalii archowej ;>
<Wizard> Enlik: ?
<Admc> Co wy macie za biurka?
<Enlik> Takie będące reliktem przeszłości
<Wizard> 3. kde loguje mnie dłużej, niż się komp bootuje
<Wizard> no kuwa, na co mi to było
<Admc> Wizard, w 11.04 wstawili gówniane stery z gallium3d
<Caemyr> Admc: sosna lakierowana
<Admc> sam tego doświadczyłem
<Wizard> Admc: no właśnie!
<Admc> zainstaluje 10.10/LM 10 i spokój
<Wizard> mój stary konf przestał działać, a to gallium za cholerę nie chce
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> ja to na lts wracam
<Wizard> jest kde 4.6 w backportach?
<Admc> lts ma jeszcze bardziej gówniane stery
<Admc> pewnie w ppa jest
<Wizard> ale mi działało :/
<Wizard> ppa są zazwyczaj na x86
<Enlik> Szcholera
<Admc> najlepsze stery z tych otwartych ma 10.10
 * Enlik też narzeka, ale na co inszego
<Wizard> hmm
<Admc> to lipa, ja mam x86
<Wizard> Admc: ja mam ppc
<Ultralisk> Witam
<Admc> bo mój proc nie obsługuje amd64
<Wizard> wolałbym jednak natty i działające po staremu stery
<Admc> Wizard, to po cholerę pchasz się do linuxa (zakładam że masz maca)
<Wizard> mój proc to nic nie obsługuje :D
<Wizard> ta, mam maca
 * Ultralisk sie przewital....
<Admc> No to Mac OSX 10.4 i jedziesz
<Admc> powinno działać najlepiej
<Wizard> i co na tym odpalę, pasjansa?
<Wizard> na 10.4 nic nie działa, a na 10.5 już niedługo przestanie
<Admc> to po cholerę kupowałeś maca anie normalnego kompa?
<Wizard> ino apple liona wyda
<Wizard> a nie jest normalny?
<Admc> tak
<Wizard> ja się nie pytam czy jest czy nie, tylko czemu w 10.04 mi działa 3d, a w 11.04 nie
<Admc> bo 11.04 ssie
<Wizard> ;P
<Admc> i już
<Wizard> dzięki za odpowiedź :D
<Wizard> chyba spowrotem lts zrobię
<Admc> nie ma za co
<Wizard> albo debiliana
<Admc> debian ma kde 4.4 w repo
<Admc> :P
<Enlik> Who cares about KDE
<Wizard> no ja na przykład
<Wizard> po unitach i gnomach3 to już kde4 wolę :D
<Wizard> przynajmniej je od 2 lat próbują zrobić działające
<manio> tak samo ja, przynajmniej tymczasowo
<manio> Wizard: od 3?
<Admc> racja
<Admc> ja też przesiadam się z gnome2 na kde4
<qermit> a ja mam awesome
<glucik> wiecie jak przywrocic domysly Ambiance (motyw)
<glucik> ?
<lisu> glucik: wybrać go z motywów?
<glucik> wlasnie
<glucik> nniechcacy go zmodyfikowalem w plikach
<glucik> i chce zrobic restore
<manio> a nie ma jakiejś paczki ubuntu-themes?
<Admc> a nie masz deba z tym?
<glucik> wlasnie nie ma ktos ?
<manio> cycus
<glucik> Ambiance orginala
<Wizard> glucik: jest w repo
<Admc> packages.ubuntu.com
<glucik> z 11.04
<manio> o jest paczka gnome-themes-ubuntu może tam siedzi?
<manio> reinstalnij ją
<glucik> nie ma tam czegos takiego ;/
<glucik> moze mi ktos spakowac ?
<manio> nie to nie będzie ta paczka
<glucik> nikt nie ma 11.04 ?;p
<manio> glucik: jest w paczce light-themes
<manio> glucik: reinstalnij ją
<glucik> oki
<Wizard> glucik: ja mam
<manio> zdechł
<Admc> czasem mam wrażenie że minta zrobili w 10 minut
<Admc> takie żerowanie na ubuntu
<glucik> nic to nie dalo ;/
<glucik> najlepiej jkaby mi ktos podesll paczke od siebie
<manio> glucik: na bank ambiance jest w paczce light-themes
<glucik> no zainstalowalem przelogowalem i kupa
<Admc> to rozpakuj i podstaw ręcznie
<Admc> podoba mi się struktura plików odt
<manio> glucik: apt-get purge light-themes i apt-get install light-themes
<glucik> no nie ma wyjscia
<glucik> jade recznie
<Admc> bardzo przejrzysta, po prostu pliki xml spakowane gzipe
<Admc> m
<Wizard> japierdziu :(
<manio> Wizard: co znowu zepsułeś?
<Wizard> no nic, nie mogę znaleźć nic na temat tego gallium i mojej karty
<Admc> GALLIUM TO GÓWNO DAJ SE SPOKÓJ
<Wizard> bo jak zwykle, śpece z ubuntu coś wymyśliły i mi nie działa
<Admc> Wizard, zobacz czy w repo są stery z mesą
<Wizard> Admc: ale jak? nie da się tego ominąć bez budowania źródeł
<Wizard> imo
<Caemyr> a co nie jest gownem w takim przypadku?
<Admc> mesa działała całkiem dobrze
<Caemyr> na ATI?:>
<manio> ino intel został na mesie chyba
<Admc> ta
<manio> dlatego mi wszystko działa :D
<Caemyr> ah
<Caemyr> genialne deceleratory grafiki by intel
<Admc> w ubuntu już tak jest
<Wizard> no jest
<Wizard> ej, xuj
<Wizard> robię jutro lts, tam działało :S
<Admc> jak po kilku edycjach chujowego działania nagle coś zaczyna działać dobrze, to w następnej edycji to spierdalają
<Wizard> tymczasem dobranoc
<Admc> branoc
<foreste> wole ubuntu na gentoo ;p
<foreste> narka Wizard
<Admc> BTW, jak zrobić taką maskę na hosta co ma Wizard?
<Admc> bo jakoś nie wsmak mi że ludzie znają moje ip
<Caemyr> Admc: zeby nie spierdolic nic na 100% to trzeba nic nie robic
<Admc> ale po co dają gallium który działa do dupy na WSZYSTKICH kartach zamiast mesy która na ogół działała dobrze
<Admc> wiem że gallium jest przyszłościowe i coś tam umożliwia ale działa do dupy
<Admc> to już mój GeForce 2 miał lepszą wydajnośc
<manio> ktoś to musi testować
<Admc> nie zamierzam testować czegoś co nie działa, to tak jak instalować reactos na kompie na którym codziennie pracuje
<Admc> wróciłem do 10.10, dziękuję, dobranoc
<Admc> o właśnie, fajny żart. Zainstalować komuś react os na kompie
<Admc> laik by się nie zorientował
<manio> to już uruchamia coś poza exploratorem windows?
<Admc> nom
<manio> i notatnikiem
#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-07
<Admc> nawet działa, testowałem ostatnio na vb
<Admc> firefox działą
<Admc> podobno można też diablo ii zainstalować
<foreste> http://pclab.pl/art44296.html
<foreste> zamurowalo mnie
<EsmD> pamieta ktos w jakim soundtracku byla piosenka Bill Withers - Ain't No Sunshine?
<Caemyr> Szybkie i stabilne działanie
<Caemyr> Mały apetyt na zasoby systemowe
<Caemyr> rofl
<Caemyr> czy oni na pewno to testowali?
<Caemyr> czy dostali gotowca
<EsmD> btw, ciagle nie moge sie doczekac swobodnego zmieniannia wielkosci okienek w kazdym programie :<
<EsmD> jak w windowsie
<Caemyr> moze to zbyt skomplikowane:P
<emka> hej ;)
<emka> szukam na googlu i nie mogę znaleźć. Chodzi mi o to, że chciałabym ikonki na pasku gnome tak jak w win7, wiem, że jest menu okien, ale jakby one obok siebie były, jest taki panel czy dodatek?
<TheNumb> o/
<TheNumb> ;f
<TheNumb> Netbeans nie chce wyglądać w moim XFCE natywnie.
<TheNumb> Wie ktoś co może być tego przyczyną?
<TheNumb> Po prostu nie korzysta z motywu gtk.
<fi9o> TheNumb: A da sie tak ustawic?
<fi9o> Ja myslalem, ze aplikacje w java to nie lapia wyglada gtk/qt
<sysek> ble
<Nerihsa> happy caturday
<gjm> Bry
<sysek> jol gjm
<morfeusz888_> cześć
<sysek> gjm: wywal w koncu ubuntu
<sysek> ;D
<gjm> musze gdzieś dane poprzerzucać
<gjm> a dysk mam tak popartycjonowany że żal dupę ściska
<TheNumb> fi9o: łapią, łapią gtk.
<Quintasan> Cześć
<morfeusz888_> Quintasan, cze
<pklm> Jak uruchomic gre Nostale na Ubuntu 10.4?
<gjm> jak najszybciej, hahahah ;x
<gjm> </joke>
<xonik> Poszukuje programu do zasyssania P2M szukam i szukam i nic
<Nerihsa> pklm: wine
<Nerihsa> xonik: to szukaj dalej
<pklm> Nerihsa: Probowalem.
<Nerihsa> i :?
<pklm> Niby sie odpala, a potem blad...
<Nerihsa> to zobacz jaki blad
<gjm> pklm: nie jestem czarodziejem żebym wiedział jaki to błąd
<Nerihsa> w ustawieniach nostale masz tam chyba opengl wiec go zaznacz
<xonik> Nerihsa wielkie dzięki bardzo mi pomogłeś
<Nerihsa> xonik: youre welcome
<sysek> O:
<gjm> sysek: nie otwieraj paszczy bo jeszcze ktoś to wykorzysta
<sysek> oj tam, oj tam
<gjm> 8=3 O:
<pklm> Nerihsa W jakich ustawieniach? Otwieram nostale i od razu blad... Zara powiem, jaki.
<gjm> pklm: w ustawieniach wine
<gjm> lol
<Nerihsa> nie wiem nie gralem w to bardzo dawno
<Nerihsa> gjm: nie chodzilo mi zeby nostale nie rednerowal w direct3d a w opegl
<gjm> Nerihsa: ale najpierw powinien pokombinować z set. wine
<pklm> Dobra, ustawilem OpenGL, mam swiezego Wine'a. Ale teraz otwieram i nie ma bledu... bo nie ma nic.
<Nerihsa> odpal w terminalu
<pklm> W terminalu to samo
<Nerihsa> a cos pokazuje chociaz :?
<xonik> pklm sterowniki do grafiki masz zainstalowane ?
<pklm> Nerihsa nie i xonik nie
<Nerihsa> no nic
<Nerihsa> zaraz pojde se i grilla rozpale
<Nerihsa> paps
<xonik> to może ze sterownikami pokombinuj
<pklm> Ok
<buber> ehlo
<pklm> Czy do kazdej karty potrzebne sa sterowniki?
<gjm> nie, do tych za milion USD nie
<sysek> czy do kazdego picia potrzebny jest czlowiek?
<pklm> Super... A jak sprawdzic na laptopie, jaka mam karte?
<gjm> lolco?
<sysek> ...
<pklm> Nie wiem, na 2 kompie znam na pamiec... Karte graficzna*
<sysek> nie rozumeim
<pklm> No bo, aby pobrac sterowniki, musze znac model karty graficznej, prawda?
<sysek> nie
<sysek> nie musisz
<pklm> To co, mam w google lub strone intela wpisac Sterowniki do karty graficznej?
<sysek> i sie dziwie, dlaczego ludzie nie zdaja matury
<Ciaho> przecież sterowniki intela masz w standardzie?
<sysek> skad wiesz, ze to intel
<gjm> pklm: wracaj do piaskownicy OR zostaw linuxa w spokoju
<gjm> sysek:
<gjm> 11:56 < pklm> To co, mam w google lub strone intela wpisac Sterowniki do karty  graficznej?
<pklm> Przeinstalowywalem system?
<sysek> o
<gjm> oj dana, łączymy się w bólu
<sysek> nie zauwazszyuem
<pklm> Nie, dzieki, nie mozesz po prostu powiedziec, jak mam pobrac te sterowniki?
<gjm> pklm: najpierw musisz wiedzieć jaką masz kartę
<pklm> Pytalem o to, a odpowiedz to lolco? i ...
<Ciaho> lspci
<gjm> pklm: podczas instalacji nie dodtałeś informacji o możliwości instalacji sterowników własnościowych?
<gjm> dostałeś*
<pklm> Nie...
<Ciaho> to co tam lspci ciekawego powiedziało?
<sysek> ATTTTTACK !
<gjm> Fajer in de hołl
 * buber idzie powisieć na udarze
<gjm> pklm: użyj: 'lspci', w terminalu
<gjm> i wklej gdzieś
<pklm> 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML To model, tak?
<Ciaho> intel?
<gjm> tak
<gjm> z tego co widzę
<pklm>  Intel Corporation Mobile 945GM/GMS, 943/940GML Express Integrated Graphics Controller
<Ciaho> no to masz stery w standardzie
<sysek> We attack
<sysek> Attack, attack your fetal servitude
<sysek> !
<Ciaho> pkim czyli że nic nie musisz instalować
<pklm> To wtedy, jak mam odpalic Nostale?
<sysek> wine cos.exe
<pklm> Nie dziala...
<Ciaho> to windowsowy program?
<pklm> Tak, gra.
<Ciaho> a masz wine?
<pklm> Failed FsUsbExServise No Existing FsUsbExDevice
<pklm> Taki blad... No jasne, ze mam.
<Ciaho> ;D
<gjm> psychodesktop by gjm: http://wstaw.org/w/udQ/
<pklm> Co zrobic?
<sysek> lol gjm
<gjm> sysek: co? hehe
<Ciaho> glxgears na pulpicie :D
<Ciaho> a kręci sie? :D
<gjm> kręci
<Ciaho> u mnie by to lipnie wyglądało bo glxgears sie tnie
<Ciaho> pklm, sądze że on coś po usb chce
<pklm> Co ma gra do Usb? Co mam zrobic, aby sie uruchomilo?
<gjm> włóż monetę
<xonik> pklm: Sprawdzenie statusu akceleracji 3D
<xonik> glxinfo | grep direct
<sysek> o
<sysek> u mnie sie nie tnie :D
<Ciaho> na gma950  nawet pulpit sie tnie
<Ciaho> pklm, co to za gra jest?
<Ciaho> bo mało co jest grywalne na tej karcie
<xonik> pklm a jak nie chce Ci się kombinować to poprstu VirtualBox i instalacjia windowsa
<Ciaho> już widze ta wydajność
<xonik> wydajnosc wydajnoscia ale przynajmniej sie właczy :-D
<pklm> Ciaho, na windowsie szla, xonik, ile to trwa :P?
<Ciaho> i sądząc po grafice to atom na pokładzie
<Ciaho> glxinfo | grep OpenGL
<Ciaho> pklm, co to zwraca?
<xonik> tyle co instalacja windowa
<pklm> Ciaho Zwraca?
<Ciaho> mówi
<xonik> ale jesli to atom to naprawde nie ma sensu
<xonik> pklm wklep to w terminalu 'glxinfo | grep OpenGL'
<pklm> Program glxinfo nie jest obecnie zainstalowany.  Możesz go zainstalować wpisując:
<pklm> sudo apt-get install mesa-utils
<Ciaho> to zainstaluj
<pklm> Juz
<xonik> no i co pokazało
<pklm> OpenGL vendor string: Tungsten Graphics, Inc
<pklm> OpenGL renderer string: Mesa DRI Intel(R) 945GM GEM 20091221 2009Q4 x86/MMX/SSE2
<pklm> OpenGL version string: 1.4 Mesa 7.7.1
<pklm> OpenGL extensions:
<Ciaho> no czyli działa
<pklm> I co? Gra niby teraz zadziala?
<Ciaho> nie :D
<Ciaho> może wrzuć loga jak sie uruchamia?
<pklm> z terminalu?
<Ciaho> ale nie ty tylko na jakieś pastebiny czy inne wklejto
<Ciaho> tak
<pklm> pastebiny?
<gjm> wklej.org
<lisu> re
<Ciaho> i wiesz
<Ciaho> gre odpal
<Ciaho> wine Nostale.exe -doublebuffer -no3d
<pklm> Ja tak ciagle odpalam!
<pklm> I nie zrobie na wklej bo to by zajelo kilkanascie stron, to co mi tam wyskakuje... moge pokazac blad.
<Ciaho> pastebin.com?
<gjm> to zrób to polecenie j.w. i dodaj na końcu ' >> log'
<pklm> wine Nostale.exe -doublebuffer -no3d >> log?
<gjm> tak
<xonik> Kurcze tak z ciekawosci luknełem na goglach ta gre i powiem szczeze ze odpalanie jej nie jest warte zachodu ;-)
<gjm> i otwierasz ten plik log jak skończy, kopiujesz, i wklejasz na wklej.org
<pklm> Gralem w nia kilka lat, wiec wiesz...
<czopekmocy> Da sie ustawic w ubuntu przewijanie stron jak w Windowsie? Mam na mysli klikniecie scrollem na stronie, a potem tylko ruchy myszka gora/dol.
<pklm> wine: cannot find L"C:\\windows\\system32\\Nostale.exe"
<Ciaho> ke?
<Ciaho> przejdź do katalogu z gra?
<pklm> Identycznie to samo...
<pklm> Juz wklejam...
<pklm> http://wklej.org/id/525252/
<winter> o/
<Ciaho> coś czuje że nie ruszy
<Ciaho> jaka masz wersje wine?
<pklm> wine-1.2.2
<matti_> bry
<matti_> cóż z wine?
<Kwpolska> :37 < pklm> Identycznie to samo...
<Kwpolska> pklm: tak sie nie da
<pklm> Czyli mam odpuscic?
<Ciaho> to dość stare wine
<Ciaho> zaktualizuj
<Ciaho> może ruszy
<Kwpolska> pklm: cd ~/.wine/drive_c/Program\ Files/...
<pklm> Dobra...Jak xD? W necie, czy przez terminal lub centrum oprogramowania?
<Kwpolska> pklm: w terminalu. za xd dostajesz ignore
<Kwpolska> 12:52 Ignoring ALL from pklm
<Ciaho> co jak?
<Ciaho> http://www.winehq.org/download/ubuntu
<Ciaho> dodajesz repo
<Ciaho> i instalujesz wine1.3
<pklm> Ymm, repo?
<Ciaho> zrób to co tam jest napisane
<pklm> Ok
<Admc> znacie jakiś emulator philips cd-i na linuxa?
<ntat> Hm... notatki Tomboy`a można synchronizować z UbuntuOne a czy tak samo można synchronizować notatki Gnote?
<Ciaho> pklm, i jak?
<pklm> Jeszcze 1 plik sie pobiera.
<Kwpolska> ntat: Tomboy'a*
<ntat> :]
<ntat> Kwpolska, w sumie nigdy się nad tym nie zastanawiałem, który jest prawidłowy
<ntat> :)
<pklm> O-o Dziala...
<Kwpolska> ntat: prawidlowy to jest ’, ale ' wystarczy
<BlessJah> Wizard: *zresztą
<BlessJah> Wizard: opinia jaka prezentuje nie zmienia mojego pogladu na trolling jaki na tobie uprawiano (choć i ty bez winy nie jesteś)
<pklm>  Thx za pomoc, ja ide.
<Szycha> p
<Quintasan> UDS~
<Kwpolska> ma ktos tutaj windowsa?
<pklm> Dzialalo przez 2 minuty...
<czopekmocy> Kwpolska: tjaa
<czopekmocy> Kwpolska: ale jako drugi system - nieużywany.
<Kwpolska> czopekmocy: potrzebuje wygenerowac jeden plik aplikacja windowsowa
<czopekmocy> Kwpolska: na VirtualBoxie moge odpalic win7, jak chcesz.
<Kwpolska> czopekmocy: dzieki za przypomnienie
<Kwpolska> przeciez mam win7 w vboksie
<czopekmocy> Kwpolska: Nie ma sprawy ;)
<morfeusz888_> cześć
<morfeusz888_> mam pytanie. Czy budowanie paczek za pomocą checkinstall rozwiązuje problemy z zależnościami ?
<Kwpolska> m	nie
<Kwpolska> morfeusz888_: nie
<morfeusz888_> Kwpolska, szkoda
<Quintasan> morfeusz888_: yy, nie, ale łatwiej potem odinstalować jak coś zepsułeś
 * Kwpolska lubi robic paczki
<Kwpolska> z PKGBUILDow
<Quintasan> debian/ lepsze
<Kwpolska> Quintasan: debian ssie
<Quintasan> PROTIP: z wywoływanie flejmów lecą kopy
<Kwpolska> Quintasan: nowa zasada?
<sysek> hm
<sysek> dlaczego debian ssie?
<Quintasan> jaka nowa, od zawsze tak się robi
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: chyba po wczorajszym starci Wizard vs elyor czy jak mu tam
<Quintasan> sysek: nie karm trolla
<Kwpolska> Quintasan: [potrzebne zrodlo]
<BlessJah> Quintasan: wczoraj sie buli
<BlessJah> Quintasan: nikt ich nie wykopał
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: daj logi
<Kwpolska> Guest65501: wyjdz
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Szkoda, wczoraj się na UDS pakowałem to nie miałem czasu na ircowanie :/
<sysek> nie karmie, chce sie po prostu dowiedziec
<Quintasan> BlessJah: to by bany się posypały
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: elyo3r vs Wizard, archlinux vs niearchlinux
<Kwpolska> sysek: czekaj az skoncze sie bawic
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: pokaz logi, prosze
<Kwpolska> bo nie chce mi sie zadnego z nich szukac i prosic
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: http://blessjah.tk/05-06.log znajdz sobie
<Guest65501> Kwpolska: wiem ze masz durnowate irssi, nie musisz sie stresowac , jest na poziomie ASCII mode, sprawdzalem czy przejdzie zadanie ctcp avatar jak jest zablokowane +C na kanale
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: zacznij czytanie od godziny 16:00, nie wiem kiedy sie zaczelo, ale ja sie wlaczylem okolo 17:00
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: ok, will do
<BlessJah> Guest65501: nie mogłeś założyć do tego osobnego kanału?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: z żalem stwierdzam że trollem był elyo3r popierający archa
<Kwpolska> najpierw niech skoncze sie bawic w windblowsie
<Guest65501> myslalem ze serwer to zablokuje, widocznie jest jakies obejscie i kvirc wyslal kazdemu zadanie osobno, sorry
<Quintasan> to pingujcie kogoś kto ma opa jak się burdel robi
<Kwpolska> 13:42 CTCP AVATAR reply from Guest65501 in channel #ubuntu-pl:
<Quintasan> offtopy jeszcze jakoś przełknąć można ale nie flejmy
<Kwpolska> Content.IE5 w ie9 rc beta :0
<Diabelko> BlessJah: jak matury cycu?
<BlessJah> Quintasan: to daj w topic listę opów czy cuś, bo nigdy nie wiadomo kogo pingować
<BlessJah> Quintasan: poza tym wydaje mi się że większość z nich ma jednak jakieś życie
<jacekowski> wiadomo kogo
<BlessJah> Quintasan: i nie czekaja 24/7 gotowi zareagowac na wezwanie
 * Quintasan twierdzi że powinien to być LoCo bot z triggerem
<BlessJah> nie wiem jak tym, mi by sie nie chciało
<Quintasan> tu*
<BlessJah> Quintasan: triggerem?
<Quintasan> !panic
<Diabelko> BlessJah: !kick na przykład
<BlessJah> hm... niegłupie
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: trigger = np. ` u Przekliniaka
<Quintasan> `panic
<Quintasan> oo, to by było dobre
<BlessJah> Quintasan: dla zwyklych userow tez dostepne? czy tylko dla opow?
<jacekowski>  /query ChanServ access #ubuntu-pl list
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: dla wszystkich
<jacekowski> dostepne dla kazdego
<Quintasan> jacekowski: kto Przekliniaka robi?
<Diabelko> BlessJah: dla dodanych do opa ;f
<Diabelko> do bota *
<jacekowski> qermit:
<Kwpolska> Quintasan: nie robi, tylko uruchamia, przekliniak to jest supybot, libre software
<Quintasan> qermit: Jak będziesz miał kiedyś chwilkę to dodaj `panic coby pingowało opów na kanale w razie bur...problemów
<jacekowski> Kwpolska: to sam uruchom bota
<Kwpolska> jacekowski: /wii kwbot
<BlessJah> Quintasan: mozna by glosowanie zrobic, jesli na query trigger wyzwola minimum 3 osoby ktore istnieja w logach bota minimum od miesiaca, to wtedy by bot kickowal
<Diabelko> BlessJah: za dużo kombinowania
<Quintasan> tru
<jacekowski> BlessJah: glupi pomysl
<jacekowski> BlessJah: kazdy by to abusowal
<BlessJah> Quintasan: czy cos, tak zeby odpowiednia ilosc osob, ktore w jakis sposob beda autoryzowane, np poprzez wlasnie stażowe mogli kickowac
<Quintasan> robisz panic i jak ktoś z opów jest albo będzie za chwilę to przeczyta logi i banhammer spadnie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: tak?
<Diabelko> BlessJah: nie bierzesz pod uwagę takich osób jak sysek ;f
<BlessJah> Diabelko: to znaczy?
<sysek> co ja -_-
<jacekowski> BlessJah: no sysek to abuser
<sysek> lol
<jacekowski> i paru innych to tez abuserzy
<sysek> okej, spoko.
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: prosze o reupload logow
<BlessJah> na czarna liste i tyle
<sysek> to ja sobie pojde stad
<jacekowski> zmieni nicka
<jacekowski> i tyle
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: są tam gdzie były? czy mi skasowałeś?
<Diabelko> jacekowski: ale jak zmieni nicka to nie będzie w logu :s
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: juz sa, miales 403
<bercik_> Czesc
<jacekowski> Diabelko: ale to poczeka i bedzie abusowal po jakims czasie
<bercik_> mam problem z konfiguracja bluetooth. Zainstalowalem blueman, ale on ma jakis problem z bluez, nie uruchamia sie
<jacekowski> Diabelko: ja bym sobie od razu postawil 3-4 nieuzywane sesje
<Diabelko> jacekowski: tylko trzeba z nich pisać z tego co zrozumiałem
<Diabelko> a to już tylko dla wytrwałych trolli
<jacekowski> to bym cos pisal czasami
<Quintasan> bercik_: Jakiś problem? A błąd jakiś wypluwa?
<jacekowski> trol != abuser
<BlessJah> dobra, rzeczywiscie moglyby byc przypadki naduzyc
<Kwpolska> cholerny windows
<Kwpolska> choloerne pulseaudio*
<gjm> o czym wy w ogóle trollujecie?
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: masz rozrzut jak ruska katiusza
<bercik_> Quintasan: Twierdzi, <ze usluga bluez nie jest uruchomiona
<bercik_> Ale ja chyba tej uslugi nie mam, mimo posiadanie pakietu bluez
<BlessJah> a jest?
<gjm> bercik_: ps -e | grep bluez
<Quintasan> bercik_: A jesteś pewien że jest uruchomiona?
<buber> ale mam syf :|
<buber> zachialo sie remontow
<bercik_> ps -e | grep bluez - pusta odpowiedz
<Diabelko> jacekowski: swoją drogą całkiem ładnie pozbyłeś się stąd syska
<gjm> czyli nie masz
<bercik_> skad go brac?
<bercik_> pakiet posiadam
<buber> bercik_, odpalic usługe ?
<BlessJah> ehm... czemu ps -e i ps e rozne wyniki zwracaja?
<Quintasan> -e to przełącznik...
<bercik_> sudo /etc/init.d/bluez restart sudo: /etc/init.d/bluez: command not found
<BlessJah> ps nie mial obslugiwac opcji w stylu BSD GNU i tym trzecim
<BlessJah> manual podpowiada ze UNIX
<buber> bercik_, z poziomu gnoma
<Quintasan> bercik_: sudo apt-get install bluetooth bluez
<bercik_> Quintasan: Mówi, ze mam w najnowszej wersji.
<BlessJah> Quintasan: rzeczywisice z myslnikiem i bez to dwie różne opcje są
<gjm> bercik_: gnome-control-center
<bercik_> buber: W gnomie tego nie mam ( w menu )
<gjm> bercik_: programy startowe
<Quintasan> bercik_: a spróbuj bluedevil
<buber> bercik_, menedzer bluetooth
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: nie
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: chodzilo mi o pulse
<Quintasan> bercik_: co prawda do KDE to głównie jest ale działa u mnie
<buber> bluetooth-applet
<Quintasan> bercik_: sudo apt-get install bluedevil
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: a myslalem o windblowsie
<bercik_> Menedzer Bluetooth mam w uslugach startowych
<gjm> bercik_: zaznaczony?
<bercik_> gjm: tak
<gjm> bercik_: masz gnome-panel?
<gjm> a nie, nie ma appletu
<gjm> bercik_: man bluetoothd
<gjm> to jest daemon bluetooth mośki
<gjm> czym mogę zrobić zrzut ekranu TYLKO aktywnego okna?
<bercik_> Zainstalowalem bluedevil i on sie uruchamia od razu z bledem.
<bercik_> Crash
<morfeusz888_> shutter
<Kwpolska> gjm: xfce4-screenshooter tak potrafi
<gjm> bercik_: sprawdż bluetoothd
<bercik_> nie mam takiej uslugi
<gjm> skoro masz bluez to musi być i bluetoothd
<bercik_> Ale bluez sie nie uruchamia, wiec moze w tym rzecz
<Ciaho> gjm, alt+print scr
<gjm> Ciaho: mam inaczej zbindowane, pod scrot'a
<gjm> mam, gnome-screenshot --interactive
<winter> gjm: zawsze możesz użyć gimpa
<winter> kadrować
<bercik_> Spójrzcie co mam uruchamiajac jakiekolwiek narzedzie blueza http://pastebin.com/Ps4WLmU1
<gjm> winter: właśnie wiem, tylko mi się nie chciało
<Kwpolska> 1654< Wizard> eloy3r: przypominam, ze to jest #ubuntu
<Kwpolska> Wizard: #ubuntu-pl: kanał linuksa na któ¶ym prawie nikt nie ma ubuntu
<Kwpolska> szkoda ze nie bylo mnie na tym flamewarze
<AaaA> nic nie szkodzi:) zawsze mozna podpalic jeszcze raz:)
<Kwpolska> wiedzialem, ze trzeba bylo wrzucic jakiegos klienta ssh albo irc na telefon
<Kwpolska> bez eloy3ra nie bedzie takiego flamewaru
<bercik_> Spójrzcie co mam uruchamiajac jakiekolwiek narzedzie blueza http://pastebin.com/Ps4WLmU1 Poradzicie cos?
<webnull> cześć
<webnull> Co lepsze LMDE czy Ubuntu dla ZU?
<Kwpolska> Wizard: hmm... fedora?
<webnull> (chodzi o stabilność podkreślam)
<Kwpolska> webnull: ^
<Kwpolska> webnull: fedora, ew. lmde
<webnull> Fedora i zu? :o
<webnull> Bo Ubuntu trochę podpadło :-)
<Kwpolska> bercik_: moglbym jakbym dostal na dobrym pastebinie (czytr. paste.pocoo.org)
<webnull> Po aktualizacjach zniknęło wiele apletów z gnome-panel
<webnull> Czasami nie wstaje z hibernacji/suspendu
<webnull> Potrzebuję coś co będzie dobrze radzić sobie z hibernacją/suspendem
<webnull> jakieś takie distro bardzo stabilne dla ZU
<buber> webnull, 10.10 albo mint 11 ?
<qermit> ktos chce jakies botoficzery?
<Kwpolska> 1707< buber> linuks == jadro --RMS
<Kwpolska> qermit: glosowanie na kicka dla idiortow
<Kwpolska> albo chociaz powiedz-wszystkim-opem-nakanale
<webnull> buber: 10.10 jest aktualine zainstalowane i są problemy właśnie te które opisałem
<bercik_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/384515/ Kwpolska
<Kwpolska> -zej-jest-idiota
<buber> webnull, no nie wiem, 11.04 suspend dziala
<buber> webnull, SOA#1
<webnull> buber: no dobrze, suspend działa ale czasami Mama przynosi komputer i pokazuje czarne litery bo nie chce wstać z suspendu i pokazuje tty1
<buber> webnull, IMO tak na każdym będzie
<webnull> buber: dlaczego?
<Kwpolska> webnull: nie suspenduj [solved]
<buber> _czasami_ ofc
<Kwpolska> bercik_: takich rzeczy nie robi sie z roota
<webnull> ale suspend jest przydatny
<Kwpolska> bercik_: aplikacje KDE zazwyczaj nie dzialaja z roota
<buber> webnull, suspend generalnie kuleje niezależnie od jajca
<webnull> i ZU wykorzystują go codziennie
<Kwpolska> (po su/do)
<webnull> Mama, Tata wszyscy używają hibernacji/suspendu codziennie
<bercik_> Kwpolska: Bo ja mam taki problem, ze nie moge uruchomic blueman, bo ten twierdzi, że bluez nie jest uruchomiony i nie wiem jak sobie radzic.
<buber> webnull, potrzebujesz jakieś un-bloated distro
<webnull> nikt praktycznie nie wyłącza komputera
<webnull> myślałem o openSUSE
<webnull> słyszałem, że dosyć stabilne
<buber> webnull, ale z gnomem
<webnull> szukam distro z GNOMEM bardzo stabilnego
<buber> webnull, i wrzucic tumbleweed
<buber> +1 dla suse, ale tylko z gnomem
<Kwpolska> bercik_: to ubij blueza
<bercik_> Kwpolska: znaczy kill?
<czopekmocy> Wie ktos czemu w VB nie chce czasem plytki oddawac?
<webnull> mhm...
<czopekmocy> Jest wsuniete, instalowalem system na virtualu, ale nie chce wysunac CD.
<webnull> buber: sugerujesz, że openSUSE dostępny jest z GNOME i rolling release?
<buber> webnull, tak
<webnull> i do tego stabilny i obsłuży mi suspend/hibernate bez problemów?
<webnull> jak tak to chyba go biorę : >
<buber> webnull, http://en.opensuse.org/Portal:Tumbleweed
<webnull> mam nadzieję, że obsłuży także bez problemu wymienne nośniki USB które są bardzo często używane
<Diabelko> stabilność i opensuse to słowa, które nie powinny być w tej samej linijce
<buber> webnull, to całkiem świeży projekt
<webnull> no to inaczej
<buber> webnull, sam miałem kombinować ale przyzwyczaiłem sie do unity :)
<webnull> czy openSUSE posiada jakieś dobre wydanie LTS?
<bercik_> Kwpolska: Bluez ma byc uruchomionym a ja nawet takiej uslugi nie mam, mimo posiadania pakietu.
<webnull> tzn. kilkuletnie wsparcie dla jednego wydania?
<webnull> Diabelko: twierdzisz, że openSUSE jest niestabilny?
<buber> webnull, tumbleweed jest rolling od 11.3 w górę
<buber> webnull, kernel plus uzywane programy i paczki w wersjach latest stable
<webnull> buber: czy taki tumbleweed jest stabilny?
<buber> webnull, ciezko powiedzieć, jak projekt ma 3 miesiace
<buber> webnull, ale napewno lepiej niż paczki prosto z factory potestowane chwilę
<webnull> buber: to może spróbuję jakiegos LTS'a o ile jest takowy?
<buber> webnull, w suse tego nie ma
<buber> tfu, w open
<webnull> buber: "Evergreen" long term support
<Diabelko> webnull: tak właśnie twierdzę, a używałem go dwa dni
<buber> SLED jest takim LTS
<webnull> buber: coś takiego na głównej widzę
<buber> a, tak, zapomnialem
<buber> webnull, dla mnie najważniejsza jest stabilnosc jajka w połączeniu z broadcomem i jaknajnowsze IKSY
<buber> wtedy mniejszy ból o suspend/hibernate
<webnull> ja potrzebuje 100% stabilności, oprogramowanie nie musi być najnowsze
<buber> webnull, +1 :)
<webnull> hibernacja, suspend musi być działające
<webnull> tzn. sam używam Gentoo
<buber> az popatrzę co sie da
<webnull> ale rodzince trzeba postawić coś ultrastabilnego :-)
<buber> webnull, wiem, czytuje DP :)
<buber> moze i sam zaczne blogaska tam uprawiać ;)_
<buber> korci mnie to SSD :D
<webnull> mnie też korci SSD
<webnull> mam same gruchoty na ATA po 20-80 GB max
<webnull> SSD to by była odmiana
<buber> ja mam w desktopie 500 na win i 320 na linuksy
<webnull> a ja nie posiadam "win" ;-)
<buber> a w lapku hybryde HDD plus 4GB ssd
<webnull> mam lapka, desktop, tablet bez win ;p
<buber> ja potrzebuję windę
<webnull> mv /mnt/winda /dev/null :P
<webnull> ale ten LMDE w virtualboksie się długo instaluje... :>
<webnull> ale pierwsze co zauważyłem - LMDE posiada własny instalator niezależny od Ubuntu już..
<buber> ktore distro zostało lub jeszcze jest przy gnome 2.30/2 ?
<buber> moze jednak zrobic cos szybszego do laptopa jednak
<buber> 900 zajętego ramu to i tak sporo ;]
<ntat> Hm, pamiętacie, jak się nazywał taki styl gnome z jakiejś wcześniejszej wersji ubuntu, taki pomarańczowy?
<buber> ntat, humanity
<webnull> buber: większość systemów pozostało przy gnome 2.30
<webnull> tak przynajmniej mi się wydaje
<webnull> bo nikt nie przeszedł jeszcze całkowicie na GNOME 3
 * AaaA ma laptopa/desktpa/server/tablet linux free:)
<buber> kde za cholere nie chcę, a wszystko poniżej gnoma jest dla mnie ascetyczne, nawet w fajnym motywie
<AaaA> buber: to czemu nie gnome:)
<buber> AaaA, no wlasnie coś z gnome ale nie ubuntu :)
<buber> i ze świeżym kernelem
<ntat> buber, to taki, któremu jak najedzie się na paski przewijania pojawiają się na tych paskach na górze i na dole dwa pomarańczowe paski?
 * webnull ma laptopa/desktopa/serwer/tablet with Linux only ;-)
<ntat> Sorry za taki opis ale tyle tylko pamiętam:]
<webnull> AaaA: czyli masz wszystko na windowsie?
<webnull> może na BSD? :>
<ntat> Jak zacząłem korzystać z gnome w buntu, to już tego nie było
 * AaaA nie napisal ze wszystko ale jak jest moda na chwalenie to sie tez pochwalil:)
<bercik_> Mam teraz taki klopot podczas sudo apt-get update W: Nie udało się pobrać http://download.tuxfamily.org/blueman/dists/ubuntu/bluetooth/binary-i386/Packages  404  Not Found [IP: 88.191.250.171 80]
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5wowgnm> (at download.tuxfamily.org)
<buber> czyli co, mint debian czy sam wheezy ?
<buber> albo czy sam mint 10, bo mam nawet całe iso na dvd jeszcze
<buber> a potem upgrade do 11
<AaaA> tylko gutsy i hardy:)
<buber> http://blog.linuxmint.com/?p=1746
<bercik_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/384538/ Poradzicie mi cos na te komunikaty, prosze?
<AaaA> tylko gutsy i hardy:)
<Kwpolska> bercik_: wywal te repozytoria
<TheNumb> bercik_: usuń repo tuxfamily?
<AaaA> w tym repozytorum jest tylko gutsy i hardy:)
<bercik_> nie mam takiego repo
<TheNumb> bercik_: masz, masz.
<AaaA> tylko gutsy i hardy:)
<bercik_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/384539/
<AaaA> bercik_: kliknij ten link co pare minut temu wkleiles ten folder nie istnieje
<AaaA> nie dziw sie ze masz blad:)
<bercik_> Przepraszam, ale nie rozumiem Twojej wypowiedzi
<TheNumb> bercik_: w etc/apt/sources.d/ masz zapewne plik z "tuxfamily" w nazwie.
<AaaA> http://download.tuxfamily.org/blueman/dists/ubuntu/bluetooth/binary-i386/Packages
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5wowgnm> (at download.tuxfamily.org)
<AaaA> blueman nie jest na ubuntu:)
<AaaA> przynajmniej w tym repozytorium nie ma paczek:)
<buber> dobra, chyba robie netinstall debiana jednak
<bercik_> Dalem rade, wywalilem plik
<bercik_> Dziekuje
<AaaA> rachunek przyjdzie poczta:)
<bercik_> A macie jeszcze pomysl, ldaczego Bluetooth nie wykrywa mi adaptera?
<TheNumb> bercik_: krata browca.
<TheNumb> bercik_: a parowałeś już?
<buber> jak sie teraz nazywa metapakiet gnoma ?
<bercik_> Kiedys w modzie było "5zł"
<TheNumb> buber: zapewnie podobnie do tego w ubuntu.
<bercik_> Jka sie paruje?
<TheNumb> bercik_: kiedyś, dobrze to ująłeś.
<TheNumb> bercik_: co to za adapter?
<TheNumb> A, adapter blutucz.
<TheNumb> Zależy czy są do niego drivery ;]
<bercik_> Jakis Chinczyk pod USB
<TheNumb> bercik_: lsusb i na pocoo
<bercik_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/384540/
<TheNumb> bercik_: a masz to gówno podpięte?
<bercik_> no mam :D
<TheNumb> :<
<bercik_> Nie znalazl? czy co?
<TheNumb> bercik_: nie widać tutaj tego dongla.
<TheNumb> bercik_: to dawaj jeszcze dmesg
<czopekmocy> Jak przy czytaniu z pliku w konsolce zliczac wyniki? Mam: cat plik.txt | grep kryterium
<bercik_> http://paste.pocoo.org/show/384542/ sama koncowka, ok?
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: spróbuj wc -l
<TheNumb> ;]
<TheNumb> bercik_: czyli nie działa z jakiegoś powodu ten dongiel.
<bercik_> no to bajka
<bercik_> Dzieki za wyjasnienie, bo bym sie glowil
<czopekmocy> TheNumb: Dzieki, dalem cat plik.txt | grep kryterium | wc -l, teraz pytanie jak to polaczyc? :D
<TheNumb> bercik_: pierdyknij rebuta i sprawdź jeszcze raz.
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: w sensie że jak połączyć?
<bercik_> ok
<czopekmocy> TheNumb: chce wyswietlic i wyniki i (najlepiej linijke nizej) ile ich jest.
<buber> czopekmocy, wc -l zlicza liczbe wierszy ;]
<TheNumb> buber: no
<TheNumb> buber: nie wiem jaki on ma output.
<buber> jak to jaki
<buber> buber@darkstar:~$ sudo dpkg -l | wc -l
<buber> [sudo] password for buber:
<buber> 1520
<TheNumb> buber: tylko, że on coś katuje.
<buber> TheNumb, cat wywala zawartosc na tty
<TheNumb> [numb@numb-laptop ~]$ sudo dpkg -l | wc -l
<TheNumb> sudo: dpkg: command not found
<TheNumb> 0
<TheNumb> <:
<AaaA> :>
<buber> pacman -Qi ;]
<buber> chyba, nie pamietam
<czopekmocy> The Numb: chce wyswietlic i wyniki i (najlepiej linijke nizej) ile ich jest.
<TheNumb> [numb@numb-laptop ~]$ cat /var/log/Xorg.0.log | grep a | wc -l
<TheNumb> 262
<TheNumb> :3
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: Then<TAB>
<konradb> hi, ummmm jaka komenda na uśpienie maszyny? :]
<bercik_> Nic nowego po rebucie
<TheNumb> bercik_: no to jakiś gówniany ten dongiel <:
<TheNumb> bercik_: zobacz czy w lsusb tego nie ma
<buber> bercik_, dmesg | tail
<buber> na jakąś wklejarke
<TheNumb> buber: już dawał.
<TheNumb> buber: http://paste.pocoo.org/show/384542/
<buber> no i co i co ?
<bercik_> lsusb znow to samo
<buber> widać errora a wy rzeźbicie w gównie jak pijane muchy
<TheNumb> buber: no widać, widać <:
<buber> [ 3545.812110] usb 2-1: device not accepting address 17, error -71
<bercik_> no to mowilem: juz mam poprzesylane :D
<buber> padniety dongiel
<buber> sprawdź na innym kompie
<bercik_> no to kij mu w ucho
<buber> a ja stawiam netinstalla
<TheNumb> buber: współczuję.
<buber> bo?
<TheNumb> buber: bo debian.
<buber> a idź hejterze archowy ^^
<czopekmocy> TheNumb: gdzie to Then wcisnac? Boo... Nie wiem ^^'
<czopekmocy> Mam: czopekmocy@CzopekMocy:~$ cat raport.txt | grep pa | wc -l
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: w kliencie irc.
<czopekmocy> Pidgin...
<TheNumb> czopekmocy: to zmień klienta.
<bercik_> Windows Vista na innym kompie mowi, ze znalazl nieznane urzadzenie
<buber> TheNumb, btw, w archu nie ma juz gnome2 ;]
<TheNumb> buber: nigdzie nie ma. Wymarło.
<TheNumb> Tylko w syfiastym debianie będzie jeszcze przez 20 lat.
<buber> TheNumb, w sidzie jeszcze jest
<czopek> TheNumb: Wszedlem na irssi, moze byc? :D
<bercik_> A tak w ogole, to program Bluetooth mowi, ze nie moge odbierac plikow, bo system nie ma wymaganych pakietow`
<Kwpolska> bercik_: to je racz zainstalowac [solved]
<bercik_> a jakie to pakiety [unsolved]
<TheNumb> bercik_: apt-cache search bluetooth
<TheNumb> Znajdź sobie jakieś.
<bercik_> a nie, mu chyba o sambe chodzi, spoko :D
<buber> no ta, netinstall stable potrwa godzinke ;]
<czopekmocy> znacie jakies dobry shell? Stabilny i w granicach mozliwosci darmowy.
<lisu> re
<najsowy> Znacie jakies klienty shell pod tryb tekstowy?
<lisu> najsowy: klienty czego?
<najsowy> lisu: do polaczenia z shellem. Jak putty. Tylko on chyba tekstowego nie ma.
<lisu> ssh
<Kwpolska> najsowy: lolwut
<Kwpolska> najsowy: tu nie trzeba PuTTY
<najsowy> Kwpolska: nie wiedzialem, po prostu. Raczej preferowalem graficzne.
<crusty> o.O
<Kwpolska> najsowy: w dobrych OS-ach jest klient SSH konsolowy.  pakiet openssh w ubuntu, /usr/bin/ssh
<Kwpolska> crusty: graficzne klienty ssh?
<Kwpolska> najsowy: ↑
<crusty> widzę
<najsowy> Kwpolska: no, mam na mysli interfejs, w ktorym wpisujesz ip, port etc.
<crusty> ja też używam /usr/bin/ssh
<crusty> fajnie
<crusty> :D
<Kwpolska> najsowy: ssh -p 12345 192.168.1.105
<Kwpolska> najsowy: interfejsow nie ma bo interfejsy sa dla debili
<najsowy> crusty: wlasnie putty po jakims czasie strasznie zacina, przynajmniej mnie. Dlatego chce konsolowy.
<Kwpolska> najsowy: putty pod linuksem masz? o k...wa
<najsowy> Kwpolska: Przepraszam? ^^
<Kwpolska> najsowy: szukasz klienta ssh dla windowsa czy linuksa?
<najsowy> Kwpolska: juz nie szukam. Linux ^^' Nie wiedzialem, ze jest wbudowane. A tam, gdzie bralem shella nie bylo nic o konsolowym, tylko puTTy.
<Kwpolska> najsowy: co to za wariatkowo?
<Kwpolska> najsowy: nie wbudowane
<najsowy> Kwpolska: Dopiero zaczynam przechodzic na tryb tekstowy.
<najsowy> Kwpolska: wiec moje pytania sa czasem "z dupy".
<Kwpolska> najsowy: zainstaluj se dobrego edytora (vim), klienta irc (irssi) i przegladarke konsolowa (elinks) i zapraszamy na init 3.
<najsowy> Kwpolska: irssi juz mam. Probowalem tez zainstalowac ekg2, ale byly problemy... Jakikolwiek mirror bralem, przy make byly bledy.
<Kwpolska> najsowy: ekg2 sie nie kompiluje tylko bierze z repo.
<buber> no dobra, może będę miał 20mbit ;]
<najsowy> Kwpolska: ekg, owszem, mam z repo, ale ekg2 tam nie widze...
<najsowy> gjm: ekg mozna pobrac z reop?
<najsowy> repo*
<najsowy> ekg2 *
<gjm> najsowy: ja mam tylko ekg
<Kwpolska> najsowy: ta
<Kwpolska> najsowy: w dobrym distro owszem
<gjm> Kwpolska: ej, ej
<Kwpolska> gjm: ta, chce powtorzyc flamewar z piątku, ale eloy3ra nei ma
<najsowy> Kwpolska: Ja mam ubuntu. W moim repo nie ma, musze jakies, w ktorym sa?
<BlessJah> `panic
<najsowy> dodac*
<Kwpolska> najsowy: nie mam i nie znosze ubuntu.  przyzwyczajaj sie, bo tu prawie nikt ubuntu nie ma.
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: qеrmit plugina jeszcze nie napisal pewnie
<gjm> Kwpolska: dobra, nie ma lipy
<najsowy> Kwpolska: do mnie i tak problemy maja, bo praktycznie caly czas ktos z neta korzysta, a to idzie przez mojego kompa. Nikt sie nie fatyguje, by zadzwonic i poprosic dostawce o router, etc.
<Kwpolska> najsowy: sam kup router [solved]
<najsowy> Kwpolska: Mam radiowke, a jak zadzwonic do dostawcy, powinien byc tanszy.
<najsowy> Kwpolska: i juz zjechane wejscie do anteny :D
<najsowy> Kwpolska: jakie wg Ciebie distro sa godne uwagi?
<Kwpolska> najsowy: mac os x > arch > gentoo > fedora > * > windows > ubuntu
<foreste> czesc
<najsowy> Kwpolska: pl jezyk we wszystkich wymienionych dostepny? (Moj komp akurat przeze mnie jest najrzadziej uzywany)
<najsowy> Wiec nie chce sluchac, ze "bylo dobrze, to musiales cos zrobic", bla bla...
<Kwpolska> najsowy: ta
<Kwpolska> najsowy: (oczywiscie mac os x i windows to nie jest distro GNU/Linuksa)
<Kwpolska> tylko jesli to ma byc komputer dla nie-g33ków to archa i gentoo wykresl
<najsowy> Kwpolska: i tu jest problem... Wiec zostaje fedora itd.
<najsowy> gjm: uzywasz ekg, czy ekg2?
<gjm_awaria> najsowy: pidgin
<Kwpolska> gjm_awaria: a na roodedker.nl'u?
<gjm_awaria> tylko irssi
<najsowy> Kurna. Jak sie usuwalo niepuste katalogi?
<gjm_awaria> man rmdir
<crusty> kurna
<crusty> rm -r dir/
<najsowy> gjm_awaria: dzieki, crusty: tez dziekuje, wlasnie znalazlem ;)
<najsowy> mam cos takiego: cat plik.txt | grep kryterium | wc -l
<najsowy> Chce, zeby to mi i wyswietlilo wyniki i je zliczylo.
<najsowy> Ten tylko podlicza.
<lisu1> banshee ma w swoich zależnościach brasero... pathetic
<winter> :-D
<winter> use exaile
<carramba> czesc, mam problem przerwalem do-release-upgrade, jak to pociagnac dalej?
<TheNumb> carramba: sudo apt-get dista-upgrade?
<TheNumb> dist*
<TheNumb> carramba: sprawdź czy masz w /sources.list wpisy zmienione na natty.
<TheNumb> /etc/apt/sources.list
<carramba> sa
<carramba> apt-get -y update ; apt-get -y upgrade  nic nie znajdije
<buber> dobra, leci dist upgrade do wheezy
<najsowy> ekg nadal nie obsluguje polskich znakow?
<crusty> zmień kodowanie na screen
<crusty> ;)
<crusty> a UTF-8 nie ma
<crusty> ale co ja tam mogę wiedzieć
<najsowy> crusty: jak tam liste kontaktow pobrac? -.-'
<xonik> Siemanko
<Kwpolska> najsowy: przejsc na ekg2 i nowsze libgadu
<crusty> najsowy: list -g
<najsowy> Kwpolska: jakie sa repo do ekg2? Sa w ogole?
<Kwpolska> najsowy: nie wiem, nie mam ubuntu, na shellu jest kompilowany recznie
<najsowy> crusty: Dziekuje, a jest opcja, by pokazywac tez offline?
<ntat> najsowy, oczywiście, że obsługuje, tylko musisz wywołać ekg z odpowiednim parametrem a najlepiej dopisać go sobie, jako alias i ustawić np. na ekg
<crusty> a też można
<crusty> najsowy: w jakim sensie? :D
<najsowy> Kwpolska: znalazlem paczke .deb - nie dziala. Jechalem ./configure, make - ale przy drugim byly bledy
<najsowy> crusty: mam na liscie tylko "Online", a chce, by pokazywalo wszystkich.
<ntat> zaraz Ci podam, tylko odpalę drugiego kompa:)
<Kwpolska> najsowy: to znajdz *dobre* repo
<crusty> Kwpolska: rozumiesz, o co mu chodzi
<crusty> mmm
<buber> buber@darkstar:~$ apt-cache search ekg
<buber> ekg - console Gadu Gadu client for UNIX systems
<crusty> jeśli dobrze rozumiem - nie
<buber> w czym problem ?
<Kwpolska> buber: w tym ze to nie jest ekg2
<Kwpolska> buber: ekg != ekg2
<crusty> bo trudno samemu skompilować
<ntat> w .bashrc dopisz sobie coś takiego: alias ekg='luit -encoding ISO08859-2 ekg'
<Kwpolska> ntat: no wai
<Kwpolska> ntat: uzywaj UTF-8.  ZAWSZE.
<crusty> e tam
<ntat> Kwpolska, to spróbuj używać UTF-8 w ekg bez krzaków
<Kwpolska> ntat: nie znosze ekg1
<crusty> ntat: a nie iso8859-2
<crusty> ? :D
<crusty> chyba zjebałeś
<ntat> A poza tym, co za różnica, jakiego kodowania używasz, ważne żeby działało i można było się do gadać
<ntat> *dogadać
<najsowy> crusty: w iso8859-2 nie ma krzakow.
<ntat> crusty, ja mam tak, jak napisałem  ładnie działa
<najsowy> ntat: wlasnie jestem na ekg1 i utf-8 sa krzaczory, iso nie ma
<Nerihsa> happy Caturday
<najsowy> crusty *
<ntat> najsowy, no właśnie o tym piszę:)
<najsowy> ntat: pomylilem nicki ;)
<crusty> najsowy: alias ekg='luit -encoding ISO8859-2 ekg'
<crusty> i zresetuj terminal
<crusty> or /bin/bash
<najsowy> Tooo ja go resne.
<szymon_g> witam
<scx> Dzien dobry
<czopekmocy> _scx Witaj
<scx> Mam problem z Openoffice
<szymon_g> witka
<szymon_g> use MS office
<szymon_g> problem zalatwiony. kto nastepny?
<szymon_g> ;)
<czopekmocy> _szymon_g: Idz precz szatanie!
<scx> potrzebuje wstawic wzor wygladajacy tak:
<scx> http://wstaw.org/h/289defc8e7f/linki/
<scx> wiem, ze taka strzalka to drarrow
<scx> ale jak wstawic cos nad i pod strzalke?
<ntat> scx, do taki rzeczy jest LaTeX, nie jest to rozwiązanie docelowe ale bardziej na przyszłość
<ntat> :)
<czopekmocy> _scx: powiedz mi jak sie wstawia wzory w OO, a pomoge Ci :D
<scx> czopekmocy: Insert -> Object -> OLE -> Formula...
<scx> albo uruchamiasz OpenOffice Math/Formula
<scx> ntat: to jest w koncu _dzialajaca_ wtyczka pozwalajaca na osadzanie wzorow LaTeX w OOo?
<webnull> używał ktoś cpufreq?
<czopekmocy> _sxc: Dzieki, znalazlem. dziala. Mam PL :)
<ntat> scx, ja mówię o LaTeXu ogólnie, nie chodzi mi o wtyczkę
<scx> poza tym OpenOffice korzysta z MathML, czyli standardu W3C, LaTeX nie jest ustandaryzowany ;-)
<scx> ntat: to odpada, bo dokument koncowy musi byc ODT
<czopekmocy> Chyba popsulem... Writer nie chce mi sie wlaczyc :D
<PushUpek> czopekmocy: to użyj vima
<Kwpolska> PushUpek++;
<czopekmocy> PushUpek: chce pomoc _scx - musi cos zrobic we Writerze
<ntat> scx, drarrow csup{a}  csub{b}
<ntat> :)
<ntat> 5 PLN poproszę...:P
<PushUpek> ntat: tani jesteś ;D napisz za mnie 2 moduły do projektu, dam 10zł :P
<czopekmocy> _scx: MAM!
<ntat> PushUpek, co to za projekt?
<ntat> :]
<czopekmocy> _scx: Zrobilem ten Twoj prze-kozacki wzor :D
<scx> ntat: dzieki
<ntat> :)
<czopekmocy> scx: Zrobiles?
<scx> czopekmocy: tak
<czopekmocy> scx: ja tez ^^
<buber> ziew
<scx> niesamowite
<tar-gz> łoooo ... JAKI NICK! ;DD
<czopekmocy> Fnorx /whois tar-gz
<czopekmocy> aww...
<tar-gz> xD
<ganjahman> aaaa! wydało się
<czopekmocy> Kurwa, zostalem zdekonspirowany.
<ganjahman> tar-gz: ty nie jesteś lepszy
<tar-gz> ?
<Psotnick> ahmed?
<tar-gz> ;-)
<czopekmocy> Przyznaj sie! To Ty wydales Osame.
<Psotnick> tar-gz: /j #al-kaida ;D
<czopekmocy> tar-gz: mimo, ze on juz nie zyje... Osama i tak Cie zajebie!
<tar-gz> al Qaeda
<Psotnick> القاعدة
<crusty> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/67781
<czopekmocy> Ja to nie wiem, ja przysiegam! Ta bomba sama wybuchla!
<crusty> uje
<Psotnick> tylko w drugą stronę
<Psotnick> crusty: chcesz detonować z nami ;D?
<crusty> ja jak detonuję, to tylko przez przypadek
<crusty> :D
<czopekmocy> chlopaki... ja Was zawsze uwazalem za bombowych :D
<crusty> no to gitara
<crusty> a nawet bomba
<Psotnick> Ej, wy w ostatniej ławce! Zamknijcie się, bo was porozsadzam!
<crusty> dzisiaj jechałem TAXI i mnie wysadził na złej ulicy
<buber> hr hr
<czopekmocy> buber jak sie smieje to po podlodze szoruje, stad to "hr hr"
<Psotnick> crusty: i pewnie wybuchnąłeś krzykiem
<ganjahman> a co na to kierowca autobusu?
<buber> eh, mieli i mieli
<czopekmocy> W tym ekg1 da sie wlaczyc dzwiek jako powiadomienie o wiadomosci?
<AaaA> czopekmocy: nie mecz 1 spróbuj ^2
<czopekmocy> AaaA: wiem, wiem. Zaraz sobie skompiluje paczke.
<buber> hmm, potrzebuje jakiegoś fancy docka
<buber> zamiast dolnego panelu
<qermit> Kwpolska: odrazu by sie kilku idiotów znalazło i by wykopali cały kanał
<Kwpolska> qqczy wszyscy musza miec do tego dostep?
<czopekmocy> AaaA: ktorej wersji nie pobiore, przy make wywalaja bledy...
<ntat> czopekmocy, http://www.mail-archive.com/ekg-users@lists.ziew.org/msg00335.html
<ntat> albo to http://lists.ziew.org/pipermail/ekg-users/2006-May/006986.html
<ntat> dużo jest tego
<czopekmocy> ntat: dzieki
<ntat> Jest jakiś uniwersalny sprawdzacz poczty? Nie tylko dla gmaila ale również dla innych skrzynek.
<ntat> Dla gnome oczywiście
<Kwpolska> ntat: aplet-w-panelu?
<Kwpolska> ntat: twój-ukochany-klient-poczty?
<ntat> Kwpolska, aplet w panelu się nie spisuje
<ntat> Nie działa, jak powinien. Bo co to jest za sprawdzanie poczty, jak jest włączony klient pocztowy a tak działa ten aplet powiadamiania w gnome;)
<Kwpolska> ntat: nie mowie o ubuntowym.
<Kwpolska> ntat: google.  ja mam xfce.
<ntat> Jak wyłączę, np. evolution, to już nie działa
<ntat> Kwpolska, to jak się nazywa?
<Kwpolska> ntat: nie-masz-xfce-i-ci-nie-powiem
<ntat> Kwpolska, :|
<buber> no dobra
<buber> almost done :D
<BlessJah> ntat: mutt?
<ntat> BlessJah, mutt to klient pocztowy. Ja korzystam z Thunderbirda ale szukam czegoś takiego jak gmail notifier do powiadamiania o nowej poczcie tylko dla różnych skrzynek, nie tylko gmail
<BlessJah> ntat: pobieraj imapem i jak cos nowego bedzie to send-notify
<BlessJah> nic innego nie znam
<BlessJah> moze thunderbirda mozna w tray'u chowac
<BlessJah> coś ktoś zna przydatnego do watermarkingu obrazków na średnią skalę?
<BlessJah> z imagemagick srednio to widze bo jedno zdjecie bardzo dlugo mi robi
<elwin013> Cześć
<Mhrok> Witaj
<Mhrok> BlessJah: ja do chowania thunderbirda używam TB-Tray, ale to na windowsie.
<BlessJah> Mhrok: ja uzywam mutt i mi z tym dobrze
<Dreadlish> POWER IS IN BOORDEL
<Dreadlish> o/
<czopekmocy> jest jakis inny klient tekstowy gadu oprocz ekg 1 i 2?
<BlessJah> finch?
<BlessJah> czopekmocy: jabber z transportem gadu?
<buber> re
<buber> daj ktoś swój config compiza?
 * ganjahman nie ma compiz'a
<TheNumb> buber: nie ma tutaj kurtyzan
<patryk__> siema
<patryk__> jest ktos to naprawde ogarnia linuxa
<patryk__> bo mam taki problem ze instalowalem fingerprint i zablokowalo z czytnika i z palca
<patryk__> i nie moge sie zalogowac do roota gdy nawet podaje dobre haslo
<patryk__> wywalilo mnie nie mam pojecia czemu
<patryk__> pomoze ktos
<buber> sudo su -  ;]
<buber> sudo passwd
<buber> [solved]
<patryk__> sudo passwd po wpisaniu nic sorry try agan
<buber> sudo su -
<buber> haslo roota, potem passwd ;]
<BlessJah> buber: sudo su nie zapyta o haslo roota tylko o twoje wlasne
<buber> wiem
<patryk__> z jak mam takie same ustawilem
<patryk__> :(
<patryk__> wpsuje lecz nic nie daje
<patryk__> jak moge zrobic by zadziało
<patryk__> to
<patryk__> hello pomoze ktos
<ganjahman> patryk__: o co kaman?
<morfeusz888__> cześć
<foreste> morfeusz888__:  jakie masz imie ?
<morfeusz888__> foreste, a nick Ci nie wystarczy ? :)
<foreste> michal ?
<morfeusz888__> jak sugerujesz się nickiem nie nie tędy droga
<ntat> foreste, bez spacji przed ?:P
<foreste> acha nic ;P
<foreste> masz na imie michal ?
<foreste> jak nie close
<morfeusz888__> foreste, nie mam na imię Michał
<foreste> acha ;P
<morfeusz888__> to jakieś śledztwo czy co ?
<foreste> myslalem ze znajomy moj ;p
<morfeusz888__> mogłeś tak do razu :P. Nie byłoby tyle pytań :P
<foreste> bo on tez morfeusz uzywa ;p
<morfeusz888__> mhm
<foreste> i lubuje w ubuntu ^^
<morfeusz888__> ja używam Ubuntu, ale nie powiem, że to najlepsze distro :)
<foreste> ja wole ubuntu w skorce gentoo ;p
<morfeusz888__> :)
<morfeusz888__> foreste, masz może steam ?
<Dreadlish> ja wole gentoo
<Dreadlish> koniec zdania
<foreste> tak ;]
<crusty> ja wolę
<crusty> ech
<crusty> Arch/Gentoo/Funtoo
<morfeusz888__> foreste, a w co "ciupiesz"
<crusty> ale na Gentoo/Funtoo na desktop
<foreste> et
<crusty> nie mam czasu
<crusty> ;)
<Dreadlish> everybody loves rolling release
<Dreadlish> :D
<foreste> czasami cs
<morfeusz888__> foreste, ja na steam to głównie cs i trackmania
<crusty> http://2.bp.blogspot.com/-jwwbvxj7prg/TYSciH63_tI/AAAAAAAABNc/FRLvC_oLnS4/s1600/gentoo-linux-demotivational.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/66sz2bj> (at 2.bp.blogspot.com)
<crusty> taa
<czopekmocy> Noooo! W końcu to ekg2 mam...
<crusty> gratuluję ;D
<vasco> bry
<Dreadlish> czopekmocy: zdefiniuj "w końcu"
<czopekmocy> crusty: Po prostu znalazłem paczkę .deb, która działała...
<Dreadlish> ehh
<czopekmocy> A po dacie widzę, że była... sprzed roku...
<Dreadlish> nie prościej samemu skompilować?
<czopekmocy> Dreadlish: Ale kazdy mirror, ktory sciagalem, ten sam blad wyrzucal.
<Dreadlish> ehh
<Dreadlish> a liby miałęś?
<crusty> czopekmocy: a w repo nie było?
<czopekmocy> crysty: Wlasnie nie bylo...
<czopekmocy> tylko ekg1 mialem w repo.
<crusty> czopekmocy: nie musiałeś szukać *.deb
<crusty> wystarczyło skompilować sobie
<czopekmocy> crusty: wszedzie gdzie patrzylem jak sie robi .deb jest ./configure i make. Właśnie przy make mi błędy wywalało... A ja... nigdy nie robiłem paczki .deb ^^'
<gronx> witam, czy da się komuś ubuntu (live cd) odpalone zainstalować przez vnc?
<czopekmocy> Dosc niedawno nie oswiecilo by sie w linuxa zaglebic...
<crusty> czopekmocy: wystarczyło - wget http://asd.fgh/paczka.tar.gz && tar -zxvf paczka.tar.gz && cd paczka && ./configure && make && make install
<crusty> ;D
<Dreadlish> :D
<czopekmocy> crusty: Wiem, mistrzu.
<Dreadlish> po drodze ściąganie melon paczkuf  *-dev
<czopekmocy> wget - było, tar bla... było, cd paczka, było, ./configure, było, ale przy make mialem bledy.
<crusty> pare
<crusty> pewnie czegoś nie miałeś
<czopekmocy> I juz make install nie dalo rady.
<czopekmocy> No wlasnie... pewnie tak.
<Dreadlish> sudo make install naab
<Dreadlish> bądź su -c "make install"
<Dreadlish> zależy co masz
<czopekmocy> ubuntu...
<czopekmocy> Sciagam fedore.
<gronx>  czy da się komuś ubuntu (live cd) odpalone zainstalować przez vnc?
<czopekmocy> Mam tez debiana na plycie.
<czopekmocy> I backtracka, ale od niego poki co trzymam sie z daleka ^^
<Dreadlish> ubuntu odpalone zainstalować przez vnc?
<Dreadlish> wtf?
<Dreadlish> ustatkuj sie
<czopekmocy> Po prostu mam, a zainstalowane tylko ubuntu.
<czopekmocy> Ktore chce zmienic.
<Dreadlish> no to wrzuć fedore
<Dreadlish> z netinstalla
<Dreadlish> bo po instalacji i tak będziesz miał melon pakietów
<Dreadlish> do updatu
<Dreadlish> jak to fedora
<czopekmocy> Dreadlish: gdybym tylko mial warunki...
<czopekmocy> Mam radiowke z [aktualnie] transferem ponizej 40Kb/s
<Dreadlish> no to jak ty chcesz stawiać fedore?
<Dreadlish> jak nawet jak zainstalujesz z netinstalla to zaraz cie będzie nękał updatami?
<AaaA> gronx: jak masz iLO to się nawet bez vnc da:)
<czopekmocy> Co podobno ma sie zmienic, bo dostawca przechodzi na wimax. Update sie ustawi i sie w koncu zupdatuje, ale wszystkiego naraz z takim transferem chyba nie ogarne...
<gronx> AaaA, kumpel pilnie potrzebuje a on linuxa na oczy będzie widział pierwszy raz
<gronx> AaaA, więc wolał bym ja mu to zrobić
<morfeusz888__> nie wiecie czy Sony nie ma kolejnego włamu ? :)
<AaaA> RHEL sie da, moze fedore tez?
<AaaA> http://vlinux-freak.blogspot.com/2010/12/red-hat-enterprise-linux-5-remote.html
<AaaA> gronx uciekl i sie nie dowiedzial:)
<lisu> morfeusz888__: sony chyba ciągle ma problemy.
<morfeusz888__> lisu, sami sobie na to zasłużyli
<lisu> z tego co wyczytałem, podzielam powyższą opinię.
<morfeusz888__> dobra trzeba jakiejś muzyki posłuchać :)
<buber> dobra, I'm done ;)
<tar-gz> buber masz ubuntu?
<crusty> tar-gz: masz ubuntu?
<tar-gz> niet
<buber> tar-gz, nie
<tar-gz> buber, a co masz?
<crusty> tar-gz: a co masz?
<lisu> re
<tar-gz> lisu, ty ma ubuntu, nie?
<Dreadlish> zabrzmiało jak "murzyn, ty ma musk?"
<lisu> nom, mam znowu... bo instalowałem dzis lubuntu, bo miałem pod ręką... ale ch*nia, więc dociągnąłem ubuntu z unity.
<markusmarecki> hej
<Dreadlish> ?
<buber> tar-gz, wheezy ;]
<TheNumb> buber: miśku, a jaki tam masz kernel?
<Dreadlish> stary pewno
<Dreadlish> jak zawsze w debianie nonsid
<TheNumb> sid mnie nie interesuje :<
<TheNumb> Za nowy xorg.
<Dreadlish> matko boska
<Dreadlish> przeżyjesz bez 3d
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: nie, w minecrafta nie będę mógl pykać :<
<Dreadlish> to se okienka zainstaluj
<Dreadlish> na vboksie
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: śmiech na sali :D
<TheNumb> Już wolę zainstalować natywnie okienka.
<Admc> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Dreadlish> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Dreadlish> powolnyś
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: jedna sekunda
<Dreadlish> no
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: masz laga
<Dreadlish> no tak
<Dreadlish> osobny serwer ;d
<Dreadlish> poza tym
<buber> TheNumb, http://img847.imageshack.us/i/debian.jpg/
<TheNumb> buber: smacznie to wygląda.
<buber> brb
<buber> TheNumb, szybciej niz łUnity ;]
<TheNumb> buber: nie wątpię.
<buber> jeszcze tylko fonty mnie nerwią
<buber> ale może jutro
 * Paelius wita
<Paelius> do ekstrakcji pdf-ów do obrazkow (jpg) jest cos na ubu?
<TheNumb> Paelius: evince nie umie?
<TheNumb> Paelius: jak nie, to zainstaluj sobie adołbi
<skx> cześć, też macie problemu z xorg w natty? u mnie cały ekran, poza aktywnymi częściami, jest zawalony resztkami z zamkniętych okien, albo okien z innych pulpitów, do tego jakiś memory leak, po 3h wjeżdża mi na swapa
<skx> nawet ze swappiness na 10
<TheNumb> skx: nvidia?
<skx> nie, ati jakieś stare
<TheNumb> a...
<TheNumb> z nvidią widziałem dużo cyrków.
<skx> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon RV250 [Mobility FireGL 9000] (rev 02)
<TheNumb> O ati nic nie wiem.
<skx> no z ati i intelem też
<skx> pełen regres
<TheNumb> Pojechali z tym 1.10
<TheNumb> Ja mam fajne cyrki jak rozciągam terminal, robi mi się czarny ekran :3
<skx> no, takie właśnie
<skx> do tego mam to pod classic dekstop
<skx> nie pod unity
<skx> zero info?
<Paelius> TheNumb, myslalem o automatycznej ekstrakcji
<Paelius> TheNumb, a adołbi to...? Adobe Reader?
<TheNumb> Paelius: no, nie wiem czy to w ogóle unie to robić.
<TheNumb> Paelius: ale jest adobe reader pod linucha.
<Paelius> Irfanview pod win potrafi z n-plikow obrazkow zrobic pdf-a
<Paelius> a mi chodzi o odwrotne cos
<markusmarecki> mam takie problem
<markusmarecki> nie mogę się z poziomu konsoli zalogować do ubuntu
<TheNumb> markusmarecki: e?
<TheNumb> markusmarecki: ssh?
<TheNumb> markusmarecki: czy tty?
<markusmarecki> nie mogę
<markusmarecki> ssh
<TheNumb> markusmarecki: a masz odpalonego sshd?
<markusmarecki> loguje mnie
<markusmarecki> a potem mnie wyrzuca
<gronx> Witam panów i panie zainstalowałem vncserver co w pliku konfiguracyjnym wpisać zeby miec cały kompletny pulpit? gnome-session wpisałem i mam nie wszytko
<TheNumb> gronx: gdm? (strzelam)
<markusmarecki> loguję się bedąc przy kompie
<konradb> gronx: co rozumiesz jako kompletny pulpit ?
<markusmarecki> i jest to samo
<gronx> konradb, jak w windzie całość :P
<konradb> panele zadań etc?
<TheNumb> gronx: od kiedy windy mają pulpit?
<TheNumb> gnight
 * TheNumb detaches
<gronx> TheNumb, mają vnc server i wyświetla całą zawartość pulpitu bez grzebania w pliku konfiguracyjnym
<gronx> system się zachowuje tak jakbym go uruchomił jeszcze raz nawet dźwięk jest uruchomienia
<gronx> ale szare tło na vnv
<gronx> vnc
<gronx> zależy mi na tym żeby mieć pełne xy a na kompie z serverem żeby nie było widać co robię
<gronx> z tym nie widzeniem to nie problem ale nie wiem co zrobić w pliku konfiguracyjnym żeby mi wyświetlało pełne środowisko graficzne
<AaaA> TheNumb: od Windows NT:)
<gronx> szukałem po necie ale jak dla mnie to jakieś czary są :P
<gronx> po co mi takie vnc co widzę konsolę tylko to już wolę ssh
<Paelius> TheNumb, a z svc do jpg-a? jest cos moze?
<manio> o?
<Paelius> *svg
<manio> o/
<gronx> Paelius, w inkscape jest takei coś
<Paelius> gronx, uhm
<Paelius> eh, myslalem, ze inkscape'a omine
<gronx> dobra dostrzegam plusy takiego rozwiązania z tym vnc
<gronx> gnome mi się nie chce odpalić bo jest już odpalone dziwne to dla mnie trochę ale co fakt to fakt
<gronx> dobra mam nową zabawkę :P dobranoc
#ubuntu-pl 2011-05-08
<m477> witam
<Guest79884> siema eniu
<m477> cze
<foreste> hehe
<foreste> na gentoo.pl za byle co banuja
<foreste> fajny kanal ;>
<foreste> mozesz bana dostac za lubienie marek nvidi
<foreste> fanboje ati gorzej administracja zachowuje od gosci
<foreste> radzilbym omijac ten kanal na swego bezpieczestwa
<DaZ> ale cie boli dupka
<DaZ> :3
<foreste> hehe
<foreste> DaZ:  no wiesz
<foreste> szczerze to widziarze takiego kalibru jak na gentoo tzn pro sa agresywni
<foreste> tfu
<foreste> nieto
<foreste> widziarze maja racje ze linuxiaze sa agresywni
<m477> DO WANT ;]
<foreste> szczegolnie kalibru gentowca
<foreste> co mu wydaje ze wszytkie rozumy pozjadali
<foreste> kto tam siedzi  prosilbym o zapytanie astralsztorm o jakis kontakt
<foreste> bo on jakis normalny jest o adma ar
<foreste> od
<foreste> widac ze trza sie odciac grupy takich furiatow
<foreste> ja znikam spac bede potem
<foreste>  narka
<AaaA> agresja i agresja;)
<Dreadlish> o/
<gjm> Bry
<michalwl> witam
<buber> czesc
<MatKill> cześć
<Dreadlish> cześć
<gjm> kombo brejker
<Dreadlish> kłombo gejotem
<gjm> /nick DreFiut
<Dreadlish> e?
<Dreadlish> tak mnie sie twój nick przeczyatło
<Dreadlish> too napisałem
<gjm> ekwador może
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> a może czumulungma?
<buber> wtf?
<ntat> Jaka paczka javy jest potrzebna do LibreOfice`a?
<ntat> OpenJDK Java 6 Runtime wystarczy?
<bialy663> java nie jest opcjonalna?
<ntat> bialy663, jest ale próbuję zainstalować dodatek, który jej wymaga
<ntat> dodatek do LO
<bialy663> mhm
<lisu> re
<ntat> sprawdzę to Open JDK
<jacekowski> JDK to nie to
<jacekowski> JDK to java development kit
<Quintasan> kklimonda: pozdrowienia z Budapesztu
<Quintasan> :D
<webnull> cześć :>
<lisu> czołem.
<QuintasanDroid> ufff
<QuintasanDroid> ale cyrk, wielkietoto jest
<matti__> bawił się ktoś troche w piasnie skryptów w bashu?
<Kwpolska> matti__: praktycznie wszyscy
<BlessJah> matti__: zadaj właściwe pytanie
<lisu> ...lub zamilcz.
<matti__> mam pewien problem bo chcę aby mój skryt w podanym folderze szukał folderów więc mam coś takiego ls -l| grep ^d | slowa=`wc -w` |case $slowa in
<matti__>  czy zostanie wykonane polecenie case?
<BlessJah> matti__: ls -l|grep ^d|rev|cut -d' ' -f1|rev
<BlessJah> matti__: wyłoży się, jeśli masz w nazwie katalogu spację
<matti__> problem polega na tym że nazwy podfolederów mogą zawierać różną liczbę słów
<matti__> no właśnie to jeden z problemów
<matti__> ta spacja
<BlessJah> poczekaj
<lisu> a nie lepiej findem?
<matti__> ls -l| grep ^d | awk '{print $8}'> file
<BlessJah> lisu++
<BlessJah> o ile umiesz finda
 * BlessJah nie umie
<matti__> tak to robiłem
<lisu> man find ;f
<matti__> ale problemem są właśnie te spacje
<matti__> dlatego chciałem między grep a awk wstawić wc -w aby policzyć słowa a następnie case slowa in
<matti__> żeby w pliku znalazły się pełne nazwy
<matti__> folderó
<matti__> w
<lisu> matti__: nie lubię się powtarzać, ale "use find".
<BlessJah> matti__: -type d
<BlessJah> od directory
<BlessJah> ale reszte musisz sam oblookac b oja juz ide
<BlessJah> lisu: musze sie nauczyc w koncu jak szukać z findem
<lisu> find jest very useful
<lisu> hehe
<BlessJah> find -type d -maxdepth 1?
<lisu> kufa wyje****ie to ubuntu w kosmos
<BlessJah> lisu: find -type d -maxdepth 1
<BlessJah> dobrze mówię?
<matti__> BlessJah: to poszukuje ukrytte pliki w połączeniu z ls -l
<lisu> BlessJah: nie wiem, zdenerwowałem sie
<lisu> beta 2 byla bardzo stabilna pomimo ułomności, a teraz to porażka
<matti__> foldery przepraszam
 * lisu przechodzi na lubuntu
<matti__> no nie tylko ukryte
 * Dreadlish robi fc6
<lisu> Dreadlish: nie szerz tutaj herezji ;)
<Dreadlish> lisu: niby jakiej?
<lisu> fedora?
<Dreadlish> yyy?
<Dreadlish> to poszerze co innego
<Dreadlish> fi9o: kij ci daleko - zachciało mi sie robić pld :((((
<lisu> tfu, dobra, nie wnikam.
<Nerihsa> jak podac "wielopietrowe" funkcje do wolfram alpha?
<morfeusz888_> cześć
<m477> jaka komenda sie wysylalo wiadomosc do zalogowanego uzytkownika w basu?
<Nerihsa> write
<Dreadlish> write
<m477> thx
<buber> hmm
<buber> sie nudze sie ;]
<buber> nei ma to jak niedzielne lenistwo poobiednie
<witkol__> witam wszystkich :)
<michalwl> cześć
<morfeusz888_> cze
<bart1> czesc wszystkim
<michalwl> hej
<witkol__> powie mi ktoś jak odbierając neta przez wifi przekazać go przez kartę sieciową dalej niemając routera niemogę nic znaleźć w necie
<anemus> poczytaj o iptables, forwardowaniu i takich tam
<morfeusz888_> witkol__, jak masz dwie karty w kompie czyli wifi i lanowską to dajesz przez iptables
<witkol__> a czyli ręcznie trzeba zrobić jakieś przekierowanie gdzieś i wszystko
<morfeusz888_> najlepiej ręcznie
<morfeusz888_> bo wiesz wtedy na czym stoisz
<witkol__> zgadzam się ztym dzięki już szukam
<witkol__> kiedyś to robiłem z pamięci ale skleroza niestety :(
<bart1> czy mogl by mi ktos pomoc z pewnym skryptem z perlu ?
<morfeusz888_> ja mam to na serwerze, ale to jest nawet jedna linijka ale też nie pamiętam
<witkol__> morfeusz888_: ale dhcpd też cyba trzeba będzie uruchomić jak tamten niema stałego ip ten drugi komputer
<morfeusz888_> witkol__, możesz ręcznie ustawić
<witkol__> tak czy tak trochę się pobawię dzisiaj :)
<morfeusz888_> witkol__, dhcp to fajna sprawa :)
<witkol__> nom cieszę się że ostatnio jakoś doszłem do wiadomości które zapomiałem z zakresu samych systemów teraz się biorę za sprawy sieciowe znałem to wszystko ale czas zrobił swoje
<morfeusz888_> witkol__, wiadomości trzeba niestety odświeżąć
<witkol__> wiem w informatyce wystarczy trzy cztery miesiące i wszystko się potrafi pozmieniać że szok
<witkol__> choćby procki w życiu bym nie pomyślał że PIII 1GHz i 512MB ramu będzie za słabe żeby jakiegoś windowsa obsłużyć
<morfeusz888_> xp by ruszył :)
<morfeusz888_> server 2003 też
<witkol__> już nie wspomnę o dyskach 100Gb to serwy miały i były potężne wtedy :)
<morfeusz888_> :)
<witkol__> ale vista co skisła raczej zapomnij i 7
<morfeusz888_> wiem :)
<morfeusz888_> tego nawet nie ma co instalować :)
<witkol__> wczoraj dorwałem piękny sprzęt w łąpy lapciak 486DX4 75MHz 16Mb ram fanie to wygląda teraz w porównaniu do obecnych
<jacekowski> i?
<jacekowski> ja mam w pracy laptopa z win 3.1
<witkol__> niewiem wogóle poco instalować windows
<jacekowski> poodbne megaherce
<morfeusz888_> to mój serwer jest lepszy już :)
<jacekowski> /bin/sh: mem: command not found
<jacekowski> free: invalid option -- 'h'
<jacekowski> usage: free [-b|-k|-m|-g] [-l] [-o] [-t] [-s delay] [-c count] [-V]
<jacekowski>   -b,-k,-m,-g show output in bytes, KB, MB, or GB
<jacekowski>   -l show detailed low and high memory statistics
<jacekowski>   -o use old format (no -/+buffers/cache line)
<witkol__> jacekowski:  no chcę sciągnąc gdzieś widziałem obrazy win3.0 3.11  i zainstalować
<jacekowski>   -t display total for RAM + swap
<jacekowski>   -s update every [delay] seconds
<jacekowski>   -c update [count] times
<jacekowski>   -V display version information and exit
<jacekowski> kur**
<gjm> brawo
<witkol__> co to było
<jacekowski> mialoby free -m a nie free -h
<witkol__> :)
<jacekowski> model name      : Intel(R) Xeon(R) CPU           X3360  @ 2.83GHz
<morfeusz888_> aż te literówki :)
<jacekowski> cztery kory i 8 gigabajtow ramu
<tar-gz> Jak wam się podoba nowe ubuntu?
<witkol__> jacekowski:  byłem niedawno na skupie elektroniki procki pamięci itd gość mi pokazywał serwery fanje właśnie na xeon ale to starsze jakieś były
<jacekowski> to tez juz w sumie stary xeon jest
<morfeusz888_> tar-gz, domyślnie słabo z wyglądu, ale po przeróbce jest ok :)
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: #ubuntu-pl, n: kanał na którym nikt nie ma ubuntu.
<tar-gz> nie prawda
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: prawda.
<tar-gz> morfeusz888_, a jak ze zużyciem?
<morfeusz888_> Kwpolska, ja mam
<morfeusz888_> Kwpolska, i co ?
<witkol__> Kwpolska:  ja właśnie na drugim kompie instaluję ubuntu jak mi się sciągnie
<tar-gz> Kwpolska, a jak ktos tu ma ubuntu  to ci jebne w ryło, ok ?
<Kwpolska> poza nielicznymi wyjątkami.
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: a moze przywroce cie na liste ignore i banliste trollowni?
<morfeusz888_> Kwpolska, dobra dobra
<tar-gz> Bo pierdolisz gorzej niż ja.
<tar-gz> Kw i tak tam nie siedze
<morfeusz888_> dajcie sobie spokój chłopy
<tar-gz> morfeusz888_, ile ci to ramu żre?
<morfeusz888_> aktualnie czy przed modyfikacjami ?
<Enlik> Niby https, a że nieszyfrowane… :(
<morfeusz888_> Enlik, może nie mają podpisu :)
<tar-gz> morfeusz888_, no teraz
<tar-gz> ile ci całe ubu żżrea
<tar-gz> zżera*
<Enlik> morfeusz888_: w sensie certyfikatu? jest
<morfeusz888_> tar-gz, unity + kde = ~700 MB
<tar-gz> lul.
<tar-gz> a przed modyfikacjami ile ci żarło?
<morfeusz888_> tar-gz, + opera 500
<tar-gz> morfeusz888_, a pokaż screena tego czegoś.
<morfeusz888_> tar-gz, przed modyfikacjami około 450 - 500
<tar-gz> to tak jak windows XP
<morfeusz888_> tar-gz, już daje. Jeszcze zapomniałem o screenlets :)
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: lolwut
<marti> Witam, sorry za offtop zna siê kto¶ na phpbb2 by przemo lub zna jaki¶ kana³ IRC zwi±zany z phpbb2?
<tar-gz> marti kodowanie
<marti> bede pisal ang znakami:)
<Enlik> Kodowanie ma dobre, przyn. ja nie widzę problemów
<marti> hmm:)
<marti> uzywam terminala
<Kwpolska> marti: przemo ssie,
<Kwpolska> marti: a #phpbb oferuje support do phpbb3 i do migracji z phpbb2
<marti> mam problem z importem bazy przy uzyciu dbloadera, nie wywala bledow, a importuje gora 5 pierwszych tabel, efekt wiadomy, i nie wiem czemu.
<marti> testowano na dwoch backup, a na forach widze tylko takie wskazowki ze to dziala prosto:)
<marti> testowalem i na serwerze i localhoscie i nie dziala:P
<Kwpolska> marti: importuj pma
<marti> pma?
<Kwpolska> phpmyadmin
<marti> no tak, ale czemu nie dzia³a na zwyk³ym
<marti> PA w forum
<marti> baza wa¿y po spakowaniu 25MB po rozpakowaniu 110MB
<marti> testowa³em na dwóch kopiach, rozpakowuj±c tak¿e
<marti> a nawet dziel±c na party jak±¶ aplikacj± pod Windows (dzia³a pod wine)
<marti> z kolei czyste forum i jego backup wczytuje sie bez problemu:P
<jacekowski> marti: czym to importujesz?
<jacekowski> marti: i na jakim komputerze?
<jacekowski> marti: musisz sobie ten plik podzielic na mniejsze kawalki
<jacekowski> marti: inaczej ci sie cale nie zaimportuje
<marti> forum phpbb2_by przemo>dbloader/dbloader.php
<marti> obecnie na swoim w³asnym PC
<marti> apache 2+mysql
<marti> podobno skrypt daje radê z bazami nawet powy¿ej 100MB
<marti> dzieli³em na party po 6MB i nici
<marti> nie dodaj± siê tabele
<jacekowski> a jak dzieliles?
<marti> SQLdumpslitter pod windows, odpalane przez wine
<jacekowski> a na lokalnym komputerze sprobuj zaimportowac z konsoli
<marti> aplikacja dzia³a ok i otrzyma³em podzielone na pliki o wielko¶ci któr± ustawi³em
<jacekowski> przy pomocy mysql
<marti> I'll try
<marti> na zdalnym serwerze jednak nie mam dostêpu do ssh
<marti> po prostu nie ma takiej opcji
<marti> sprawdzê z tym mysql
<morfeusz888_> tar-gz, http://static3.blip.pl/user_generated/update_pictures/1912953.jpg
<morfeusz888_> tar-gz, tak to u mnie wygląda
<morfeusz888_> nie ma to jak na informatyku rozkładanie glukozy
<winter> o/
<anemus> czy tu dalej obowiązuje UTF-8?
<tar-gz> ta
<Kwpolska> anemus: obowiazuje i bedzie obowiazywal, podobnie jak na reszcie swiata
<anemus> Kwpolska: tak pytam bo krzaki chyba widziałem...
<winter> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<nosferathoo> hej
<nosferathoo> uzywa ktos tutaj banshee?
<pkkm> Który bootloader jest lepszy - GRUB czy BURG?
<buber> przeciez to prawie to samo
<pkkm> A czy GRUB2 i BURG różnią się formatem plików konfiguracyjnych?
<buber> nie
<buber> roznia sie tylko tym, ze burg ma dodaną grafike
<Dreadlish> zarąbista fedora
<Dreadlish> 20 min rozpoczyna instalacje
<Dreadlish> inforumując mnie że zacznie ją za 20 min\;d
<r_a_f> burg to dla rosjan czlowiek spoza kraju - szczegolnie na zachod od rosji :P
<r_a_f> czyli polacy to burgi ;)
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> polacy to polszaje
<Dreadlish> :D
<r_a_f> niemcy w sumie tez - ale to taki offtop
 * buber zastanawia sie nad playerem 
<buber> audacious, banshee, clementine, rhytmbox ?
<Wizard> moc?
<BlessJah> moc
<BlessJah> ale moze mpd
<ntat> Polecam Guake+moc:)
<Wizard> a co to guake?
<BlessJah> community/guake 0.4.2-4 is a drop-down terminal for Gnome Desktop Environment
<morfeusz888_> klementynka najlepsza :)
<Wizard> ah
<BlessJah> coś a'la tilda?
<Wizard> nie lubię takich terminali :)
<ntat> Coś takiego właśnie BlessJah
 * Wizard patrzy na swojego iterma
<Wizard> jego też nie lubię
<buber> nie no jednak coś całkowicie gui, mpd nie przemawia do mnie
<BlessJah> buber: moc
<r_a_f> gmpc ;)
<buber> moc(z) to ja zaraz oddam
<ntat> Audacious wydaje się najlżejszy, Clementine nawet fajny odtwarzacz, ale trochę się ładuje, za to jest zintegrowany z powiadamianiem gnome:)
<buber> a ja potrzebuję *cue
<buber> clementine jest QT i troche za wolne
<r_a_f> vlc? tylko troche topornie wgl±da
<BlessJah> cue?
<buber> *.cue
<julek> ntat: audacious tez obsluguje gnomowe powiadomienia
<julek> i ma fajne osd;)
<julek> jest jeszcze qmmp
<buber> audacious jednak zbyt ubogi
<julek> a vlc obsluguje ladne skiny i nie wyglada topornie, tylko wolny...
<ntat> julek, u mnie nie chciał obsługiwać, chyba, że trzeba coś doinstalować?
<julek> ntat: wejdz sobie w opcje i tam masz "plugins"
<julek> trzeba odfajkowac jakas wtyczke
<ntat> julek, ale mówisz o tym, że audaciusem będzie można sterować z poziomu głośności gnome? Np. następny, poprzedni stop/play?
<julek> ?
<ntat> julek, a mi o to właśnie chodzi
<ntat> clementine się integrowało a audacious nie
<julek> jest wtyczka Gnome shortcuts"
<julek> i wtedzy audacious obsluguje klawisze multimedialne
<julek> i libnotify od powiadomien
<ntat> julek, jak naciśniesz ikonę "głośnika" to pojawiają się przyciski sterujące programem
<julek> aaa...
<julek> jest tez jakas wtyczka od ikonki w trayu
<ntat> audacious ma fajnie, że można sobie wybrać styl gtk albo zwykły skórkowy. Mi do gustu skórkowy nie przypadł, więc korzystałem z systemowego gtk:)
<julek> a ja mam fajny skorkowy;)
<ntat> julek, dla mnie wydają się trochę małe te skórkowe
<ntat> :)
<ntat> a skalowania nie ma, tylko tryb podwójnego powiększenia ale wtedy to się pikselowy robi
<julek> http://anchorage.rutgers.edu/~julek/audacious.png
<julek> ja w sumie i tak uzywam hotkeys
<julek> wiec sie nie przejmuje celowaniem w interfejs kursorem;)
<ntat> No, no ładny ogólnie pulpit:)
<ntat> więcej skrinszotów ze mną w tle poproszę, to będę sławny:P
<julek> heh...
<ntat> Może teraz z profilu?:D
<BlessJah> mistrzem drugiego planu akurat nie jesteś
<ntat> julek, możesz podać specyfikację tego co masz na pulpicie?
<julek> fluxbox, tint2, wbar
<BlessJah> julek: flux przeca ma własny taskbar
<julek> no ma ale tint2 ladniejszy;)
<BlessJah> 1
<julek> styl fluksa to plainvanilla_murk
<ntat> Mam Fluxboxa na drugim kompie i właśnie szukałem czegoś ładnego, bo jednak standardowo to fluxbox za piękny to nie jest
<julek> hmm... nie jest taki zly;)
<ntat> julek, a klient irc, to jaki?
<julek> irssi
<ntat> aha, irssi też mam:)
<julek> i motyw cyan czy cos w tym stylu
<julek> cyanic
<szahid> z jakiego dm korzysta unity?
<ntat> julek, a jakiego menedżera plików używasz?
<buber> np: El Segundo by Gareth Emery
<Wizard> szahid: z dowolnego
<julek> ntat: pcmanfm
<julek> do tego gpicview, epdfview, claws-mail
<ntat> a styl gtk? Bo ja mam, takie brzydkie okna;]
<julek> murreza silver
<julek> albo sugar
<julek> bo akurat mi pasuje do okienek;)
<julek> http://anchorage.rutgers.edu/~julek/wm.png
<julek> ntat: ikonki XIII
<ntat> :]
<buber> zdecydowanie za duzo czarnego
<julek> buber: a jaki kolor lubisz?
<buber> julek, http://img847.imageshack.us/i/debian.jpg/
<julek> darkside:)
<buber> ;]
<julek> zgubilem tapetki:(
<buber> tyle ze wywaliłem docka, wole panel
<szymon_g> witam
<morfeusz888_> cze
<ntat> julek, widziałem, że korzystasz z wifi, jakim programem łączysz się?
<ntat> też korzystam z sieci bezprzewodowej ale pod fluxboxem nie wiem czym wywołać połączenie, bo pod gnomem automatycznie się łączy
<szymon_g> ntat, nie mozesz uzywac apletu networkmanagera badz np wicd?
<szymon_g> wicd jest, zasadniczo, mniej zalezny od gnoma niz NM
<foreste> czesc
<szymon_g> witaj foreste
<julek> ntat: ja mam networkmanagera
<julek> kiedys sie bawilem w jakies skrypty, wicd itp...
<julek> teraz mi sie nie chce
<witkol__> kurde pomoże mi ktoś ustawić iptables żeby z wlan0 przekazywało na eth0 internet niemogę sobie poradzić
<Caemyr> google
<witkol__> Caemyr: taki inteligentny też jestem
<jacekowski> witkol__: w sensie maskarade czy mostek chcesz?
<bars0> Witam, czy ktoś ma skonfigurowany jakiś programik do wysyłania sms-ów z konsoli?
<jacekowski> ja mam na maemo
<jacekowski> ale gnokii to potrafi na normalnych linuxa
<foreste> jacekowski:  mamo fajne jest ?
<jacekowski> linuxach*
<foreste> maemo
<Dreadlish> heee :D
<jacekowski> fajne
<Dreadlish> s/maemo/meego/
<bars0> jacekowski: czyli ten programik nazywa się gooki?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> maemo
<witkol__> sam niewiem niby mostek bo chcę żeby z wlan0 dawało na eth0 ale tak mi niedziała na drugim kompie internet
<jacekowski> bars0: gnokii
<jacekowski> bars0: ale tylko na nokie
<bars0> jacekowski: ok, dzięki
<jacekowski> witkol__: no to brctl addbr br0
<foreste> ja uzywamwammu
<jacekowski> witkol__: brctl addif br0 eth0
<jacekowski> witkol__: brctl addif br0 wlan9
<jacekowski> witkol__: brctl ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0
<jacekowski> whh
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> witkol__: ifconfig eth0 0.0.0.0
<witkol__> już to klepię
<jacekowski> witkol__: dhcpcd br0
<jacekowski> i powinno mostkowac
<jacekowski> chociaz najpierw sie naucz co te komendy robia
<jacekowski> bo inaczej gowno zrobisz
<witkol__> brctl niemam tej komendy
<jacekowski> to zainstaluj
<vasco> siema
<foreste> mhm
<foreste> chyba zainstaluje sabayona na pc
<witkol__> root@debian:/# brctl addif br0 eth0
<witkol__> interface eth0 does not exist!
<witkol__> root@debian:/# brctl addif br0 wlan0
<witkol__> interface wlan0 does not exist!
<Kwpolska> witkol__: zrób se.
<witkol__> sieciową mam na eth0 i wlan0 niewiem czemu niewidzi
<vasco> panowie mam sprawe, zarejstrowalem domene na dyndns wpisalem dane do livboxa przekierowalem port zresetowalem to pudlo i po wpisaniu swojej domeny dostaje po oczach strona... logowania do tego bialego pudla :/
<vasco> o co chodzi
<buber> zły port
<tar-gz> Hmmmm bardzo dziwne jest t ubuntu
<buber> zablokuj logowanie przez www w liveboksie
<tar-gz> nie uruchamia mi sie grub
<buber> cya
<vasco> port dobry wpisalem, sprawdzalem jeszcze sprawdze to blokowanie jak sie dostane do tego scierwa bialego bo cos sie polaczyc nie chce :O
<vasco> lol przekroczono limit czasu polaczenia ;/
<tar-gz> mam 0.97 zainstalowany?
<tar-gz> miał ktoś problem z grubem 0.97?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: coś zmieniałeś z apacheczy zimbra? opera wlasnie mnie zaalarmowala ze jest problem z https u ciebie
<vasco> ubuntu chyba jeszcze nie ma 2-jki po standardowej instalacji
<vasco> ehhh ide recznie to pudlo zresetowac :/
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<tar-gz> Wrrrrr
<tar-gz> poddaje sie
<tar-gz> nie wiem co jest z tym ubuntu
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: ubuntu ssie
<tar-gz> Kwpolska:  to na chuj  tu siedzisz?
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: a z grubem legacy nikt problemow nigdy nie mial
<Kwpolska> tar-gz: jak juz mowilem -- tu prawie nikt ubuntu nie ma
<tar-gz> ja mam coś z rozdziałkom
<tar-gz> rozdziałką
<tar-gz> wrrr ...
<BlessJah> uzywalem kiedys appsa do ekstrachowania obrazków z pdf
<BlessJah> nie pamietam nazwy, co to moglo byc (jako ze w tym momencie nic nie moge znalezc nawet)
<Dreadlish> re
<maniakss> pytanie do inteligentnych: Co to jest cewka i jak to dziala
<maniakss> suche definicje mnie nie interesuja
<Dreadlish> cewka to kawałek druta nawinięty wokół czegoś
<Dreadlish> mnie nauczyli że to jest odwrotność rezystora
<maniakss> :|
<maniakss> czyli ze co? wspomaga przeplyw pradu?
<tar-gz> ta rozmnaża go
<airborn> odwrotność rezystora? niepowiedział bym
<tar-gz> tez jakos mi sie to nie widzi
<maniakss> szukam po google ale nigdzie nie moge znalezc jakos lopatologicznie wyjasnionego co to jest i z czym sie to je
<airborn> ale po co Ci to?
<tar-gz> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cewka ←masz
<Mhrok> maniakss: z reguły jest to drut który posiada indukcyjność i można policzyć ilość zwoi w nim
<tar-gz> wcale to nie jest takie trudne
<airborn> cewka generalnie magazynuje energię w polu magnetycznym
<maniakss> airborn, mam jutro sprawdzian z Urzadzen Techniki Komputerowej taki caloroczny
<airborn> w przeciwieństwie do kondensatora któ¶y magazynuje ją w polu elektrycznym
<maniakss> wszystko inne juz umiem, jakies transformatory,kondensatory
<maniakss> tylko na lekcji z cewkami mnie nie bylo i nie moglem sczaic
<maniakss> airborn, dzieki
<airborn> to powiedz co tam musisz wiedzieć o kondensatorze
<Mhrok> Dlatego cewek używa się do wygładzania prądu, a kondensatorów do napięcia ;)
<airborn> to jakoś per analogia wymyślimy
<Dreadlish> patrz obwód zobla
<Mhrok> najczęściej
<tar-gz> gdzie w  grubie moge rozdzielczosc zmienic
<Dreadlish> masz modeset
<Dreadlish> jestem koniem :(
<tar-gz> jola sie ucieszy
<Dreadlish> nie znasz - nie moge ci pomóc jestem koniem?
<maniakss> airborn, o kondensatorze juz wiem :)
<maniakss> tylko tej cewki nie ogarnialem
<maniakss> Mhrok, dobrze wiedziec;]
<winter> o/
<Dreadlish> elo winter :)
<winter> elo elo 5 2 0
<lisu> re
<lisu> wiecie gdzie chromium przechwuje swój cache?
<Dreadlish> .chromium?
<Dreadlish> poszukaj jego kataloga
<lisu> mam :D
<lisu> jakby ktoś potrzebował to tuaj:
<lisu> /home/user/.cache/chromium/Default/Cache
<Filar> W geany trzeba coś specjalnego nacisnąć, żeby skompilować wszystkie pliki w danym folderze, czy jest to domyślne?
<Filar> Je tu kto?!
<lisu> hmm, potrzebuje sprawdzić, jakie pliki aktualnie program zapisuje/odczytuje, gdzie mogę taką informację uzyskać?
<Filar> a gdy wykonujesz w terminalu, to nie wypisuje?
<morfeusz888_> cze
<lisu> siema morfeusz888_
<lisu> ktoś się orientuje, jak mogę wyczaić których plików używa dany program w danej chwili?
<lisu> dobra ide na ranczo o/
<BlessJah> szybka rozkminka
<BlessJah> lisu: lsof działa w drugą stronę tak jakby
<Kwpolska> lisu: lsof?
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: lsof z grepem na PID?
<Kwpolska> BlessJah: ta, ale chyba na nazwe programu tez mozna
<BlessJah> Kwpolska: tez mozna, ale moze byc kilka instancji
<BlessJah> PID pewniejszy, ale nazwe mozna w pewnych sytuacjach spokojnie wykorzystac
<Kwpolska> cholerny flash
<Wizard> aby raz się z tobą zgodzę :)
<Wizard> cześć, btw
 * Kwpolska zapomnial o skrypcie cholerny
<Dreadlish> heee
<Kwpolska> cholerny flash = kill <pid do nspluginwrappera>
<Kwpolska> cholerny internet = netcfg ...
<Kwpolska> cholerne iksy = init 3; init 5
<Kwpolska> (aka cholerny Xorg)
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jaki problem?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nie wiem, teraz jest juz spoko
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bo u mnie dziala
<jacekowski> moze ktorys z alternatywnych certow wynegocjowalo
<jacekowski> chociaz nie powinno
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ale przez chwile opera krzyczała że przestarzała metoda kryptograficzna i jakis dziki cert
<BlessJah> cert sprawdzilem i wygladal spoko, wygladal na poprawnie podpisany etc
<jacekowski> dziwne
<jacekowski> Server uptime: 6 days 23 hours 45 minutes 3 seconds
<jacekowski> Total accesses: 109216 - Total Traffic: 55.6 GB
<BlessJah> jacekowski: a ten parser logów jest już gotowy?
<jacekowski> no w sumie jest
<BlessJah> w sumie, znaczy jest, ale jeszcze go nie odpaliłeś, czy co?
<jacekowski> jest ale nie mialem czasu sobie go odpalic
<BlessJah> ok
<BlessJah> jacekowski: a będę miał możliwość ustawienia ścieżki do logów czy będzie na sztywno?
<jacekowski> ~/logs
<jacekowski> ale hmm, to moge zmienic
<BlessJah> to jest na sztywno w binarce czy jakiś config masz?
<jacekowski> na sztywno w zrodlach
<jacekowski> ale myslalem o tym zeby to przepisac
<jacekowski> i zrobic inaczej
<jacekowski> zeby to po prostu do mysqla mi apache logi ladowal a potem jakies gui do tego
 * BlessJah lubi plaintekst
<jacekowski> + eksport
<lisu> BlessJah: dzięki
<BlessJah> eksport na żywo czy cronem?
<TheNumb> o/
<szymon_g> re
<jacekowski> BlessJah: cronem
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale w sumie mozna na zywo
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jakiś prosty config do tego, zeby szło i do mysql i do płaskich tekstowych
<BlessJah> tak zeby kto chce miał mysql, kto chce miał tekst, kto chce miał oba
<Wizard> ależ jestem zajebisty ;)
<szymon_g> ... i skromny
<szymon_g> ;)
<Wizard> no nie?
<Wizard> wreszcie, po 2h rzeźby, udało mi się zrobić tabelkę, która wykrywa jakiego typu są poszczególne pola i doczepia odpowiedni renderer i editor
<Wizard> no może nie po 2h
<Wizard> ale ponad 1h mi zeszło
<szymon_g> cze Tyczek
<Tyczek> Cześć.
<maciejjj> hey
<konradb> Psotnick: oł
<maciejjj> mam problem pomożecie ?
<morfeusz888_> maciejjj, jaki ?
<maciejjj> musze zainstalować od nowa system windows 7 ale przed tym chce usunac win 7 i ubuntu.
<maciejjj> bo mam 2 systemy na 2 innych partycjach.
<Psotnick> konradb: ?
<szymon_g> robisz to z poziomu instalatora maciejjj
<konradb> nic :D
<maciejjj> udalo mi sie sformatowac windows 7 ale nie wiem jak sformatowac ubuntu dyski,
<szymon_g> instalatora win7, po prostu wybierasz dysk
<szymon_g> normalnie, musisz je najpierw usunac
<maciejjj> tak ale zamiast bootowania windows 7 pokazuje mi sie lista wyboru windowsa win 7 lub linux ubuntu.
<szymon_g> a pozniej utworzyc nowe /badz od razu sformatowac na ntfs/
<szymon_g> ustaw w biosie bootowanie z cd
<szymon_g> wtedy wyskoczynapis ze musisz nacisnac jakis klawisz, inaczej zacznie bootowac z dysku
<maciejjj> mam botowanie z cd bo normalnie mi sie ubuntu botuje i plytka od win 95. ale ja nie chce win 95
<maciejjj> rozumiem
<morfeusz888_> windows 7 też ci się zabotuje
<maciejjj> ja klikalem f 11 i tam wybieralem cd to zle ?
<morfeusz888_> jak chcesz z płyty to dobrze
<szymon_g> nie. f11 to zapewne ustawienie plyty glownej
<Wizard> a czemu maciejjj takie pytania zadaje na #ubuntupl?
<morfeusz888_> szymon_g, del to zwykle ustawienia płyty głównej
<maciejjj> f 11 przy wlaczaniu kompa to u mnie botowanie i mam do wyboru usb cd i dysk.
<szymon_g> morfeusz888_ : del, f11, f2- jak zwal tak zwal ;)
<maciejjj> tyle ze ubuntu tak mi sie botuje jak wybieram cd ale windows 7 nie chce pokazuje sie blad grub.
<Wizard> skąd ja mogę biedny wiedzieć jak coś zrobić w win7, jak go w życiu na oczy nie widziałem ;P
<szymon_g> maciejjj: , jestes pewny ze masz dobra plytke z win7?
<maciejjj> to chociaz win xpp zeby mi sie zbotowal bo on tez nie chce probowalem :)
<morfeusz888_> maciejjj, windows 7 oryginał ? Bootowalna ?
<szymon_g> bo jesli przy takich samych ustawieniach jedna bootuje z cd, a z innej nie, to cos jest nie tak z ta druga cd
<maciejjj> napewno dobra bo kiedys nie bylo z tym problemu ale nie wiem co sie stalo ze lipa jest.
<morfeusz888_> czekajcie powoli
<maciejjj> powiem tak. jak mi pomozecie to sobie poradze.
<morfeusz888_> maciejjj, powoli
<maciejjj> powiedzcie mi poprostu jak usunac partycje linuxa.
<morfeusz888_> wchodzisz do biosu
<Wizard> używa ktoś ratpoison?
<szymon_g> z poziomu windy, linuxa, czy np livecd?
<maciejjj> i jego pliki, jesli mam cd, win xp, win 7, ubuntu 9.04
<maciejjj> z live cd.
<szymon_g> z livecd, wlacz terminal, i sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<morfeusz888_> z windows 7 dasz rade wywalić partycje
<szymon_g> (o ile masz jeden dysk)
<maciejjj> ale to mi formatnie caly dysk tak ? 1 tera bajt i pojdzie mi wszystko co mam na innych dyskach pewnie.
<szymon_g> maciej: sudo /dev/sda i masz pseudo-graficzny programik
<morfeusz888_> ja już się pogubiłem
<maciejjj> mam jeden dysk ale win 7 juz mam sformatowany jest na liscie do uruchomienia ale juz sie nie wlaczy bo dysk jest pusty :P
<adasiek_abix> kklimonda: żyjesz?
<szymon_g> * sudo cfdisk /dev/sda
<maciejjj> i to mi formatnie tylko dysk ubunty czy caly dysk ?
<maciejjj> bo mam dysk 1 tera, podzielony na 8 partycji.
<adasiek_abix> cfdisk to program do manipulowania partycjami
<szymon_g> niczego ci to nie sformatuje, jezeli sobie tego tam nie wybierzesz
<szymon_g> wyswietli ci info o partycjach
<maciejjj> ok dzieki sproboje .
<maciejjj> mam super teraz tylko jak sformatowac dysk sda1 i sda3
<adasiek_abix> sudo cfdisk -P {r|s|t} [opcje] /dev/sd[abcd]
<adasiek_abix> sudo mkfs.ext3 /dev/sda1
<adasiek_abix> na przykład
<BlessJah> nie lepij liveCD ubuntu+gparted?
<BlessJah> on sie chce nauczyc, nie ma X11 czy chce to po prostu zrobic?
<szymon_g> ... albo z poziomu instalatora windy..
<maciejjj> chce to poprostu zrobic,
<morfeusz888_> jak chce windę od razu zainstalować to niech zrobi to z poziomu instalatora windowsa
<BlessJah> ja proponuje gparted odpalany z poziomu livecd ubuntu
<maciejjj> sudo cfdisk /dev/sda  <<<< to wpisalem i mam liste chce formata wrzucic na ubuntu by nie miec przy wlaczaniu komputera wybory systemu czyli linux to sda1 i sda3 poprosilbym tylko o komendy.
<maciejjj> ok dzieki :)
<BlessJah> to dobre narzedzie, pozwoli od razu przygotowac partycje pod windowsa
<szymon_g> hm.. jestem ciekaw kiedy technologia "lucid virtu" (cos jak "optimus" nvidii) bedzie obslugiwana przez linucha :~/
<maciejjj> Dziekuje BlessJah to mi bardzo pomoglo ten program dam rade okielznac, oraz wam dziękuję Asasiek, szymon, mofeusz
<maciejjj> zycze milego wieczoru Dobranoc =)
<BlessJah> o
<Wizard> lol
<morfeusz888_> na razie
<Wizard> szymon_g: jak napiszesz ;)
<BlessJah> rozbudowane podziękowania połączone z pożegnaniem
<BlessJah> rzadko się to zdarza
<BlessJah> eee...
<szymon_g> widac ze nowy ;)
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> -!- maciejjj [~ubuntu <-ten kawałek nie sugeruje że pisał do nas z livecd?
<morfeusz888_> tak pisał z live CD. Ja miałem Live Sessions User
<BlessJah> czyli pewnie od razu odpalił gparted
<BlessJah> a teraz przyznać się, który pierwszy kazał mu z konsoli jechać?
<szymon_g> :)
<morfeusz888_> dobra panowie ja będę zwijał manele
<szymon_g> narka morfeusz888_
<morfeusz888_> wpadnę dopiero w piątek
<BlessJah> szymon_g: czemu kazałeś mu cfdiska wziąć?
<morfeusz888_> trzymajcie się
<morfeusz888_> cześć
<szymon_g> BlessJah: zapomnialem o gpartedzie
<BlessJah> zapomniałem
<szymon_g> zreszta- jakos mi sie wygodniej robi to w cfdisk
<BlessJah> szymon_g: system plikow tez w cfdisku robisz?
<szymon_g> nie. mkfsem :)
<szymon_g> albo anaconda, zalezy co i jak akurat robie
<szymon_g> * w anakondzie
<BlessJah> dobra, wierzę że mogłeś o gpartedzie zapomnieć
<szymon_g> nawet nie wiedzialem ze na plycie livecd jest. nie korzystam z ubunciaka od dlugiego czasu (chociaz na lapku sprawdzilem sobie to owe unity)
<BlessJah> ja nie wiem czy gparted jest na najnowszych plytach
<BlessJah> ale co do 9.04 jestem pewien
<ozil> na 10.10 jest
<BlessJah> szymon_g: z czego korzystasz?
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> ale 11.04?
<szymon_g> na lapku mam centos5.6 /zainstalowany wczoraj, bardziej z sentymentu niz z potrzeby/. a na stacjonarce- win7. jak fedora15 wyjdzie, to wtedy sobie ja obadam i byc moze na 3i dysk wrzuce
<szymon_g> :)
<ozil> witam panowie
<Filar> Dlaczego Anjuta wywala mi błędy: autoreconf: `configure.ac' or `configure.in' is required ??
<szymon_g> witaj ozil
<szymon_g> ogladaliscie "insidious"?
<BlessJah> szymon_g: czym sie centos rozni od rhel?
<ozil> ja mam takie pytanko jak ustawie w ap tryb brigde to ap będzie przezroczysty i nadal router będzie zarządzał połączeniami
<ozil> ?
<szymon_g> BlessJah: ikonkami (serio)
<szymon_g> czesc paczek jest przekompilowana z innymi opcjami. ale, ogolnie, jak nie chcesz/nie stac cie na rhela to centosa bierzesz
<szymon_g> z tym- ze centos5.6 bazuje na fedorze8, czyli dosyc starej. jajko ma, oidp, 2.6.18, czyli czesc nowego sprzetu moze nie dzialac
<BlessJah> szymon_g: czyli mam wszystkie zalety rhela za darmo, rozni sie iloscia/jakoscia paczek w repo, czy mam dokladnie to samo?
<szymon_g> co do zalet- poprawki bezpieczenstwa wychodza, najczesciej, w ciagu 24 godzin po opublikowaniu ich przez redhata /chociaz nie zawsze, wszystko zalezy od tego jak zajeci deweloperzy sa/. co do ilosci paczek- jest ich duzo wiecej niz w rhelu
<szymon_g> masz tam roznie "desktopowe" programy etc
<BlessJah> jaki jest target? dla newbie, srednio zaawansowanych, czy trzeba wymiatać?
<szymon_g> dla tych co potrzebuja stabilnego dystra, bez potrzeby drzenia przy kazdym updacie
<BlessJah> pytam bo nigdy jakos wiele o nim nie slyszalem a sie nagle dowiaduje ze najpopularniejszy system serwerowy wsrod linuksow
<szymon_g> masz graficzne narzedzia, anakonda jest bardzo przyjaznym instalatorem
<BlessJah> nadaje sie na desktop? czy tylko na serwery?
<szymon_g> BlessJah:, no, fakt, na lampach jest on najpopularniejszy
<szymon_g> BlessJah: zalezy czeogo od niego oczekujesz. w centos5 masz dosyc stare pakiety, np firefoksa4 bez kombinowania nie zainstalujesz
<szymon_g> co nie zmienia faktu- ze jak chcesz cos co stawiasz raz i masz spokoj, to centos jest jak znalazl
<BlessJah> adasiek_abix: rozważałeś centosa jako bazę?
<szymon_g> ja sie nie moge doczekac, az centos6 wyjdzie. nowe pakiety, nowe funkcjonalnosci :P
<Wizard> o, centos dobra rzecz
<BlessJah> szymon_g: na desktopie wolę archa, postawiony raz przeżył nawet rm -rf /usr/lib/
<szymon_g> BlessJah, co kto lubi. mi sie arch osobiscie zbyt toporny wydaje, zbyt duzo trza recznie robic by sie nadawal do uzytku bezproblemowego :~
<BlessJah> szymon_g: za to nic ci się automagicznie nie doda do autostartu
<szymon_g> pozatym- wiesz, centos jest, ze wszystkich binarnych dystrybucji najlepiej dopracowany pod wzgledem bezpieczenstwa
<BlessJah> szukam distro które mógłbym bezproblemowo postawić w pracowni szkolnej
<szymon_g> no, wielka mi zaleta, ze sie nic do autostartu nie doda samo. przeciez jak insaluje, np dbusa/hald (kiedys) to wlasnie po to by sie uruchamial. wiesz- instaluje i uzywam, przy malym nakladzie czasu spedzonym na konfiguracje
<szymon_g> BlessJah, nowy sprzet tam jest?
<BlessJah> stary
<BlessJah> czasami bardzo
<Wizard> ja bym wzial scientific 6
<firemark> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<Wizard> albo slackware ;P
<firemark> no to quakenet padl :(
<firemark> albo cos jest jest zle z lagometrem
<szymon_g> BlessJah: no to centos bylby ok. ma oldschoolowe kde3.5 :)
<BlessJah> szymon_g: ogólnie na pewno nie ma pracowni pachnącej jeszcze lakierem
<BlessJah> szymon_g: wielka zaleta ze instaluje dhcp na laptopie przez wifi siedzac w kawiarni
<BlessJah> szymon_g: i rozkrzaczam komuś sieć
<Wizard> hmm, dlaczego kot przy całej swojej zwinności idąc musi wszystko zrzucać, przewracać, tłuc?
<BlessJah> bo configi defaultowe jakieś ma
<bastetmilo> Wizard: bo tak jest zabawniej?
<Wizard> nie jest :S
<bastetmilo> dla kota :)
<szymon_g> blessjah, to niekoniecznie musi odpalac uslugi od razu przeciez
<Wizard> jak chce, to potrafi przeskoczyć metr i wylądować na skrawku 10/10cm
<szymon_g> wizard, bo koty to s*******e i upierdliwe zwierzeta sa. robia to dla przyjemnosci
<Wizard> a jak idzie, to niby idzie ostrożnie, a z półki lecą graty
<BlessJah> szymon_g: z tego co widzę to znasz się na centosie, mam rację?
<Wizard> BlessJah: ja się znam
<szymon_g> niezbyt. cos tam umiem :)
<Wizard> używałem 5 dość długo
<bastetmilo> Wizard: no bo nie przewracanie to większy wysiłek :)
<BlessJah> to obydwóch później pomęczę, bo potrzebuje distra na szkolną pracownię, a ubuntu jest dla mnie zbyt ciężkie i przeładowane
<szymon_g> blessjah, wez sobie poczytaj 'deployment guide' ze stron redhata
<szymon_g> dokumentacje maja dobra, bezproblemowo do sciagniecia
<szymon_g> (oczywiscie po angielsku)
<BlessJah> taką wolę
<BlessJah> zanim zacznę się wgłębiać wolę spytać kogoś kto używa, czy to się nadaje do moich niecnych celów
<BlessJah> zwijam się
<BlessJah> CYA
<Wizard> pa
<Wizard> ale ja mogę z czystym sercem polecić :)
<Wizard> czy tam czystym sumieniem
<szymon_g> http://docs.redhat.com/docs/en-US/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux/5/pdf/Deployment_Guide/Red_Hat_Enterprise_Linux-5-Deployment_Guide-en-US.pdf blessjah
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3rqp8ej> (at docs.redhat.com)
<szymon_g> "You are very talented and knowledgable where computers are concerned thank you for info I will try it." lol
<Wizard> zaraz dostanę kurwicy jąder z tym netbeansem
<Dreadlish> kernel panic?
<lisu> zaprawdę powiadam wam nie instalujcie linux mint debian edition, gdyż ma coś w sobie złośliwego, co nie pozwala działać ponad 7 dni
<Wizard> :)
<ganjahman> :(
<lisu> o kurde juz 11. ja pierdziu, rano do roboty ;/ czas spac, bo jutro znowu milion telefonów ;/
<lisu> bawcie sie dobrze.
<Wizard> cześć
<lisu> czołem.
<ganjahman> Dobra, lecę
<jacekowski> jakies proxy/shella w PL szukam
<szymon_g> zegnam
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q1VXb_DoHfc&feature=channel_video_title < EPIC
<dj_oko> glodny jestem
<winter> student?
<dj_oko> powiedzialem glodny, a nie biedny
<dj_oko> no dobra, student
<winter> :-D
<dj_oko> co widac nawet po hostname
<bialy663> zjadłbym coś
<bialy663> skoro takie tematy
<dj_oko> no ja wlasnie tez
<bialy663> o
<bialy663> żółty ser w lodówce
<dj_oko> ide do sklepu, pewnie zezre wszystko w 20 minut i dalej bede glodny
<bialy663> o jest i ketchup
<bialy663> muhaha
<winter> teraz taki okres jest, że nie nadążam z jedzeniem z lodówki
<winter> rodzice mi przywożą więcej niż jestem w stanie zjeść
<bialy663> masz za dobrze
<bialy663> ja zjem kanapkę z ketchupem i sałatą
<ponury> obficie
<bialy663> do sklepu nie chce się iść
<bialy663> bo musialbym wydać ponad 10pln
<ponury> znam ból
<ponury> jutro podobno wypłata...
<bialy663> jutro otworzą sklep w którym nie ma limitów płaności kartą :)
<foreste> en0x: jest astralsztorm  ?
<foreste> na gentoo?
<qermit> foreste: byles niegrzeczny
<foreste> ok niech tak mysla
<foreste> beda mi kit wciskac co jest dobre
<foreste> ati czy nv
<foreste> ale to 1 jechali  pomnie za slowa ze nvidia na linux jest dobra
<foreste> zresta mniejsza o to
<foreste> z fanbojami nie zadzierac lepej
<foreste> ani ati ani nv
<winter> foreste: bo tam się dowiesz dlaczego ati jest lepsze ni ż nv czy też dlaczego opera od wszystkiego innego
<qermit> foreste: przeciez kady wie ze obecnie ati jest lepsze
<foreste> mozliwe
<foreste> ja spazylem na ati
<foreste> i niemam zaufania do niej
<foreste> dopiero moze nawroce jak nv spiepszy w software
<qermit> pażyć to ty możesz się z dziewczyną
<foreste> racja :>
<winter> może i ati jest teraz wydajniejsze ale za to nv ma lepszy support
<winter> zawsze miała
<foreste> wydajna sprzetowo tak
<foreste> ato
<foreste> ati
<foreste> sale mowa to o strefie driverow
<winter> co z tego, że wydajne jak w wielu przypadkach niestabilne
<foreste> ale
<foreste> winter:  tam tego niemow na gentoo.pl
<foreste> bo cie oskalpuje
<foreste> isr astralssztorm
<foreste> zw
<foreste> klawa piedieli sie ;/
<qermit> winter: wcale nie ma
<winter> qermit: pasujesz do #gentoo-pl
<qermit> winter: mam 20 komputerow, w tym z 4 z nvidia
<winter> gz
<qermit> winter: instalacja na ubuntu sterownikow do nvidii byla męką w porównaniu do instlacji sterownikow ati
<winter> nie zamierzam się z tobą potyczkować na argumenty
<winter> chociaż co ja tu robię, od tego jest irc
<winter> od flejmów
<qermit> winter: to co? wyskakujemy na pięści?
<winter> LoL
<qermit> czy zmierzymy epenisa
<winter> skąd tyle agresji
<winter> qermit: zmień dilera
<qermit> oj odrazu agresja
 * winter słucha Clan Of Xymox
<foreste> winter:  to domena gentoowcow
<foreste> sa cholernie agresywni
<winter> nie
<winter> tylko towarzystwo z #gentoo-pl@freenode
<winter> na ircnecie już jest inaczej
<winter> inne opy
<qermit> winter: te same
<winter> sam jesteś te same
<Enlik> Ach ten Chanserv, atmosfere psuje
<qermit> chyba że jest więcej osob o niku ar lub cla
<winter> pamiętam miga na operatorze
<winter> no, to moze częśc się pokrywa
<winter> Enlik: qermit psuje atmosferę
<winter> idę stąd
<qermit> winter: bąków jeszcze nie puszczałem
<winter> jeszcze tego by brakowało
<foreste> na gentoo jest samo chamstwo
<Enlik> Ej, bąki są fajne
<Enlik> Się kręcą wesoło itp.
 * Enlik puszczał takowe
<foreste> wchodze witam prosze o pomocz genkernel
<qermit> winter: a czego ty oczekujesz od ludzi ktorzy zdenerwowani są bo muszą czekać aż system się im zaktualizuje/przekompiluje
<qermit> foreste: man genkernel
<Enlik> foreste: a tam, trochę tej pomocy otrzymałeś, bez przesady
<qermit> a jak juz sie zaktualizuje to okazuje sie ze są nowe aktualizacje
<foreste> a tu jeb mnie do dokumentacji wysylaja ktora juz czytalem
<qermit> foreste: widocznie zle przeczytales
<foreste> Enlik: racja astral mi pomogl duzo
<Enlik> Ano
<foreste> z problemem poteznym
<foreste> jakim byl dupny bios i dsdt
<foreste> dodatku glupi chip rs400
<foreste> chodzil jak mu chcialo
<Enlik> A to laptop czy normalny komputer? Tak z ciekawosci
<foreste> lapek
<foreste> na pc nie,a problemow
<Enlik> Aha,  potrafią byc wredne bardziej niż „stacjonarne”
<foreste> ani acpi niczym
<foreste> dodatku lapek na chipsetach ati
<Enlik> ;P
<foreste> ja nie kupowalem to nie moglem wybrac
<foreste> dostalem gp
<foreste> go
<foreste> od wojka
<foreste> zresta gdzie byl kupowany to 500km mam
#ubuntu-pl 2012-04-30
<bastetmilo> ktoś czuwa?
<zu0> .
<bastetmilo> uff
<bastetmilo> już myślałam, że tylko ja taki nolife
 * bastetmilo poległa na polu walki :(
<bastetmilo> idę się zdrzemnąć na 3h...
<gjm> bry
<spass> `itf
<spass> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<drathir> bry...
<Matan[M]> gjm: nie kradnij bry mego ;)
<Matan[M]> ktoś wie jak włączyć skrót do kamerki w cog-menu w sekcji urządzeń?
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<drathir> Matan[M]: co to cog-menu ? ^^
<Matan[M]> drathir: z trybikiem :P nie wiem czy to "me menu"
<Matan[M]> wiec wolałem je nazwać trybikowym menu :)
<drathir> bastetmilo: witaj...
<drathir> Matan[M]: Ty unity masz?
<Matan[M]> drathir: yup
<Matan[M]> jakoś mi bardziej pasuje unity niż gnome-shell
<Matan[M]> no to sobie dowaliłem do pieca...
<Matan[M]> dałem 1GB swap'u, myślałem że na co mi więcej skoro mam 4GB ram... i teraz dupa hibernacji nie da się zrobić :<
<TheNumb> :D
<bastetmilo> czy w 12.04 są jakieś inne widoczne na pierwszy rzut oka zmiany, oprócz ładniejszego ekranu logowania?
<drathir> Matan[M]: to swap wylacza hibernacje?
<drathir> bastetmilo: zapewne jajko na 3.8
<drathir> 3.x*
<Matan[M]> zapodałem pm-hibernate i mignęło mi coś tam "not enough swap" coś tam
<bastetmilo> drathir: "widoczne na pierwszy rzut oka" - nowe jajko się nie liczy w tej kategorii.
<drathir> hlol to jak wczesniej hibernowal bez?
<Matan[M]> *"Not enough free swap"
<Matan[M]> drathir: na 11.10 miałem 2GB swapu
<drathir> bastetmilo: w grubie jest pokazane czyli wodoczne na pierwszy rzut oka :/
<bastetmilo> chyba sie nie rozumiemy...
<drathir> Matan[M]: to i tak nic Ci nie da jesli masz 4gb ramu minimum tyle ile ramy zeby zahibernowac na dysku...
<Matan[M]> drathir: wcześniej hibernował lux
<Matan[M]> tzn na 11.10
<Matan[M]> aktualnie wszystko co mam odpalone żre 1.1GB ramu
<Matan[M]> to u mnie standardowo, więc teoretycznie na tych 2GB się mieścił
<drathir> Matan[M]: tylko ze to chyba tak nie dziala... zrzucac powinien raczej caly ram, a nie tylko uzywany... tak mi sie wydaje...
<jacekowski> zrzuca ram aplikacji
<Matan[M]> hmmm...
<Matan[M]> minęło mnie wyjaśnienie działania hibernacji w ubu czy mi się zdaje?
<dweller> no zrzuca tylko ram który jest buforowany przez aplikacje
<dweller> a nie cały
<Matan[M]> hmmm... teraz to już swapa chyba sobie nie powiększę...
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> bufory sa zrzucane tam gdzie powinny byc
<jacekowski> cache jest czyszczone
<jacekowski> i zostaje sama pamiec prywatna
<TheNumb> o/
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: powiększysz, powiększysz.
<Matan[M]> o to git :)
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: odpal livecd, zainstaluj gparted i pomniejsz którąś partycję. Potem rozszerz swapa i go sformatuj.
<Matan[M]> hmmm...
<TheNumb> Tzn, jako typ ustaw "przestrzeń wymiany"
<TheNumb> Wizard: dobrze napisałem?
<Matan[M]> TheNumb: a bez live nie da się sieknąć?
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: no, jak możesz odmontować którąś partycję to pewnie, że tak
<TheNumb> Robisz swapoff /dev/sdX
<TheNumb> Odmontowujesz partycję i ją pomniejsz.
<Matan[M]> kk, to sobie partycję z danymi utnę
 * rencektureleczom przeczuwa jakas katastrofe <:
<Matan[M]> ...
<TheNumb> rencektureleczom: no :D
<Matan[M]> a to walić hibernację, wole mieć dane :D
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: może być tak, że partycja się wysypie.
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: próbuj, nie powinno być źle.
<rencektureleczom> bakup zrób i tyle
<rencektureleczom> albo badz fajny i rob suspend to ram
<Matan[M]> hmmm...
<TheNumb> Matan[M]: jak się bawiłem dystrybucjami to żonglowałem partycjami :D
<Matan[M]> ciekawe jak długo 300GB będzie mi zgrywało przez usb 2.0
<rencektureleczom> dokładnie bardzo długo
<rencektureleczom> ino zostawiasz se to w tle i leci, nie? [;
<Matan[M]> let the game begin...
<gjm> przez podczerwień niech leci <;
<rencektureleczom> podczerwień spoko ziom
<Matan[M]> przez RS-232c
<Matan[M]> tylko kabel od commodore ukradnę
<Matan[M]> albo magnetofonem na kasety
<drathir> jacekowski: a nie potrzebuje zarezerwowac przestrzeni na caly ram?
<drathir> Matan[M]: zrob tak samo jak zrobiles tego tylko swap1
<drathir> w pliku swapa zrob... ;p
<jacekowski> drathir: nie
<rencektureleczom> no, bo w pliku jest nieelegancki
<rencektureleczom> <:
<buharin> Voldenet, hej jestes?
<qermit> no dobra umiem już konfigurować routery cisco
<qermit> tylko coś mnie nei działa
<jacekowski> co nie dziala
<qermit> mobilne ip
<qermit> zły rom chyba jest czy jakoś tak
<drathir> qermit: updejta zapodaj...
<MajkiFajki> tak ogólnie to jest tu ktoś, kto LUBI unity?
 * rencektureleczom lubi unity
<julek> Wizard lubi, chyba sie biedak starzeje;)
<MajkiFajki> no bo to trochę niegotowe jest
<MajkiFajki> np nie mam drag&drop do otwierania plików
<julek> to nigdy nie bedzie gotowe
<julek> tak jak kde4 nigdy nie bedzie mialo funkcjonalnosci kde3
<rencektureleczom> MajkiFajki: ty wykopek? <:
<MajkiFajki> ale jak patrzę na Gnome shell to się nie dziwię że robią unity
<MajkiFajki> rencektureleczom: jo
<rencektureleczom> wolo.
<MajkiFajki> bo shell to w ogóle padaka
<MajkiFajki> Tyle szumu wokół Gnome3
<MajkiFajki> tylko po to, żeby na koniec zrobić interfejs z autoukrywającym się obszarem powiadoamiań
<rencektureleczom> usuwanie tylu opcji wymagało wielkich nakładów pracy
<grek> tak ja ulubie unity
<julek> teraz mogą ogłaszać pierdoły jako kroki milowe
<grek> tzn nie uzywam :) wole kde na duzym ekranie
<MajkiFajki> KDE4 wymiata
<MajkiFajki> tylko ram zjada
<grek> ale na 15 caliowego laptopa unity jest jak najbardziej ok
<MajkiFajki> i Xorg cieknie jak kran
<rencektureleczom> oj tam zjada, zabijasz całe semantyczne desktopy i z 300 je :f
<rencektureleczom> mała cena za normalne srodowisko
<grek> na 23 cale kde jest idealnie wpasowane :)
<MajkiFajki> pamiętam jeszcze kde 4.0
<MajkiFajki> miałem to
<rencektureleczom> ja tez <:
<MajkiFajki> crash przy absolutnie wszystkim
<julek> ja pamietam kde2 -.-
<rencektureleczom> uzywałem.
<MajkiFajki> ja od kde3 zaczynałem
<rencektureleczom> co tu ma pamietanie, prawdziwy test wiary to było 4.0 :f
<rencektureleczom> wytrwałę.
<MajkiFajki> już od 4.2 było spoko imo
<MajkiFajki> potem tylko lepiej
<rencektureleczom> od 4.6 bło spoko <:
<MajkiFajki> no 4.6 to już był luksus
<MajkiFajki> Ja nie mogę przeboleć tej kopertki w Unity
<MajkiFajki> zamiast dać normalny notification area
<rencektureleczom> kopertki?
<MajkiFajki> to nie, jest aplet
<rencektureleczom> dunno, colibri ukradli z kubuntowego projektu interfejsu i jest fajne
<Matan[M]> kde to cukier
<Matan[M]> przesłodzone to ino, aż rzygać się chce...
<Matan[M]> te stare są git
<Matan[M]> ale od 3.5< już słabo
<rencektureleczom> Matan[M]: powiedz jeszcze, ze wyglada jak windows
<mati75> Matan[M]: do matury się ucz
<rencektureleczom> o tak, czekam na ten wysyp smieszkow na kwejkach i innych [;
<Matan[M]> rencektureleczom: przyznam windowsowi jedno, styl "klasyczny" jest dla mnie najlepiej zrobionym UI, przepracowałem na nim 95, 98se i w xp też miałem, proste, przejrzyste, czego chcieć wiecej
<Matan[M]> piękno w prostocie, im mniej nasrane tym bardziej efektywne
<Matan[M]> mati75: cicho cicho :P planuję sobie jak przez te 2 tygodnie efektywnie się uczyć ;) kiedyś trzeba zacząć :)
<rencektureleczom> tak czy inaczej, to "ui" ma trzy przyciski i belke
<rencektureleczom> reszta jest nieistotna.
<Matan[M]> tak btw ciekawe jak ludzie zaczną sypać krzywymi na win8 :D
<rencektureleczom> a wszystkie ficzery manipulacji tymi oknami bija windowsy i inne gnom na głowe [;
<Matan[M]> już sie nie mogę doczekać :P
<mati75> Matan[M]: już widziałem posty "jak wyłączyć metro"
<mati75> format C: → [solved]
<Matan[M]> format c:/q
<Matan[M]> co by szybciej było :P
<Matan[M]> mati75: coś czuję że spierdzielę maturkę...
<Matan[M]> taki rok był lipa... trzeba było domowy budżet dofinansować bo ojciec firmę chciał założyć, trochę się dziewczynie trzeba było poświecić, praktycznie nic się do teraz nie uczyłem do matury bo nie było czasu, coś widzę że będę płacił dukaty za studia wieczorowe...
<jacekowski> i co
<jacekowski> bedziesz kolejny konserwator powierzchni plaskich z magistrem
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: nie no, magister dla mnie to poziom liceum
<mati75> Matan[M]: ja miałem to samo
<mati75> Matan[M]: prawie wszystko na ponad 80 %
<mati75> oprócz matmy rozszerzonej
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: kończysz jako kasjer, ja to techa nie po to kończyłem, teraz inż by się przydał
<Matan[M]> mati75: oby i mi się udało
<mati75> Matan[M]: nie matura, lecz chęć szczera z robi z ciebie oficera
<Matan[M]> mati75: do policji miałem iść, sąsiad (policjant) mówił że nie mam po co, teraz taka dupa tam jest, że się nie opłaca iść, wszyscy posprzedawani, plecy kryją swoich biorą
<Matan[M]> zresztą jak w każdej mundurówce...
<mati75> Matan[M]: idź do wojska
<mati75> bo w policji to jest jak mówisz
<mati75> ręka ręke myje
<jacekowski> gowno prawda
<Matan[M]> do granicznych może się uda (Ketrzyn mam blisko) ewentualnie wojsko (Giżycko też blisko)
<jacekowski> tylko do policji maja wymagania wzglednie spore
<jacekowski> a i tak sie idioci tylko dostaja
<mati75> jacekowski: potem kraweźniki liczą
<MajkiFajki> za 1500 złotych
<MajkiFajki> i się potem wszyscy dziwią, że policja nic nie robi jak się coś naprawdę złego dzieje
<jacekowski> MajkiFajki: co jak co, ale z rozrobami to sobie generalnie radza
<jacekowski> nie tak jak angielska policja sie zesrala
<MajkiFajki> angole to cioty z definicji
<MajkiFajki> tak jak żabojady
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: zgadnij czemu idioci się dostają :P bo wujek wujka jest oficerem i już są plecki :)
<Matan[M]> a sprawnościowy mają łatwiejszy niż do straży granicznej
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: no wlasnie nie tak latwo sie dostac
<jacekowski> czasy ze wszystko po znajomosci sie skonczyly
<jacekowski> owszem, cos tam pewnie pomoze
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: dalej to samo, ziomek ma wyjechane na wszystko, bo tatuś z mamusią w SG robotę już mu załatwili
<jacekowski> ale jak taki ostatecznie ma wyjsc na ulice to nie bedzie nikt ryzykowal
<Matan[M]> a głupek się męczy już przy rozgrzewce
<Matan[M]> dadzą mu biurko i będzie siedział z 2k zł /mc
<jacekowski> niestety, ale tak mowia tylko ci co sie nie dostali bo sie zesrali przy rozgrzewce
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: akurat na moich terenach jest szkółka sg
<Matan[M]> i wiem jak niektórzy moi znajomi próbowali się dostać ale przebijali ich słabsi... fizycznie...
<m477__> aha
<m477__> ale smuty
<jacekowski> gowno prawda
<jacekowski> nie masz dowodow
<m477__> a ty masz?
<jacekowski> moja babcia byla prokuratorem i miala stycznosc z policja na codzien
<Matan[M]> sam mój wujas chciał mnie wepchać np do straży pozarnej
<jacekowski> ja tez mialem "stycznosc" z policja
<Matan[M]> ale już nie może, po wcisnął 2 z rodziny
<m477__> to nie sa dowody
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: nikt w strazy pozarnej by nie pojechal z takim z wcisniecia na akcje
<Matan[M]> ale przyznać trzeba jedno, mundurówka dobra robota z dobrą kasą
<m477__> zwlaszcza straz miejska ...
<Matan[M]> gdyby nie protekcja to a zasady to normalnie elita by tam była
<Matan[M]> a stara milicyjna/zomowska ekipa już dawno by odeszła bo by sprawnościówek nie poprzechodzili
<jacekowski> pozostaje dalej kwestia polskiego podejscia w policji
<jacekowski> jak mnie tutaj zlapali za predkosc to nie bylo zadnych podchodow ani jechania za mna zeby wiecej punktow bylo
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: to dzieciaczki mają takie podejście
<Matan[M]> bo na paleniu pod gimnazjum ich przyłapali i dostali po mandacie
<m477__> Matan[M]: chyba nie czytasz ze zrozumieniem
<Matan[M]> lagi mam :|
<m477__> klawiatury?
<Matan[M]> miałem pierwszą część wypowiedzi jacekowski
<m477__> no i  z niej to wlasnie wnioskuje
<lisu> re
<lisu> ale grzeje
<m477__> lisu: o/
<lisu> nie ma to jak zimny browar ;]
<m477__> ;o
<jacekowski> zatrzymal mnie przy pierwszej mozliwej okazji gdzie sie dalo bez blokowania ruchu
<jacekowski> prawa jazdy przy sobie nie mialem ani nic
<lisu> jacekowski: na taczkach jechałes?
<jacekowski> autem
<jacekowski> tutaj nie trzeba
<lisu> england?
<jacekowski> ta
<lisu> a to tam w ogóle chyba nawet ubezpieczenia nie trzeba
<jacekowski> ubezpieczenie trzeba miec, ale papierow zadnych nie musisz miec ze soba
<lisu> a to w polszy z dezinformacją do przodu są
<Matan[M]> poza tym, do 15min można papiery dowieźć
<jacekowski> nie trzeba
<Matan[M]> hmmm...
<jacekowski> jak nie masz dostajesz cos co sie nazywa "7 days wonder" oficjalnie HORT/1
<lisu> ostatnio jakis program puszczali, akurat coś jadłem, ze w anglii apelują o ubezpieczanie pojazdów? - nie pamiętam
<jacekowski> i masz 7 dni na dostarczenie brakujacych dokumentow
<zdziebek77xd> Witam
<jacekowski> lisu: ubezpieczenie wymagane jest, i to lapia od razu
<lisu> matko 7 dni? u nas to z kwitem za dowód rejestracyjny tyle masz
<Matan[M]> mi dziewczyna dowoziła papiery z domu bo zapomniałem, nie miałem niczego, poczekali z radiowozem przy mnie, dziewczyna dowiozła, sprawdzili, puścili
<m477__> Matan[M]:  a mogli 2 kola wjebac
<Matan[M]> m477__: właśnie wspominali, że do 15min mam dowieźć
<Matan[M]> i zero lipy
<lisu> mogli mogli, widocznie mieli dobry dzień
<Matan[M]> jeszcze naklejkę dostałem :D
<lisu> ... z rybką
<lisu> hehe
<Matan[M]> nie, łodblaskową :3
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: a za co cie zatrzymali?
<Matan[M]> uwaloną rejstrację miałem
<lisu> jacekowski: u nas to za rutynowo
<Matan[M]> akurat z lasu wyjechałem to cały uwalony w błocie był
<jacekowski> a mnie to raz "rutynowo" zatrzymali
<Matan[M]> mnie to częściej SG sprawdza
<Matan[M]> wyglądam jak przemytnik w uwalonej astrze kombi
<jacekowski> tzn. mialem przekroczona predkosc ( ale nieznacznie bo przyspieszalem )
<jacekowski> ale ze auto mam glosne a juz 23 byla
<jacekowski> to bylo slychac
<jacekowski> ale nie zmierzyli mi wystarczajaco duzo
<jacekowski> bo 32 na 30
<lisu> w polszy by nawet palcem nie kiwneli
<jacekowski> i to wspomnieli ze pozna godzina i w ogole
<jacekowski> jeszcze opowiedzial ze tu w okolicy byl wypadek, ze koles mial tylko 35mph
<jacekowski> i tyle
<lisu> jacekowski: u nas to cfaniakują tylko i na prostych odcinkach fotosy stawiają, zeby łatać budżet, a tam, gdzie naprawdę potrzeba, to 2 razy w miesiącu przemkną w wozie i tyle ich widać
<m477__> lisu: zalezy na kogo trafisz ...
<jacekowski> a to co mnie zlapali to mialem 60mph, ale srednie zmierzyl 46
<m477__> pies psu nie rowny
<jacekowski> lisu: tutaj tylko w miastach stoja
<Matan[M]> młodzi mają luz, bo pamiętają jak samo niedawno odwalali
<Matan[M]> to starzy takie zomowce są
<lisu> jacekowski: a u nas to miejska straż potrafiła stać i za terenem zabudowanym
<jacekowski> lisu: na autostradach niby jest 70mph, ale, zwykla oznakowana policja cie nie zatrzyma dopoki nie przekraczasz 80
<jacekowski> lisu: a ci w cywilnych to tak od 90 w gore
<lisu> jacekowski: to tam bardziej liberalnie, ze tak powiem
<jacekowski> i zreszta, przy przekroczeniu o 10 to przewaznie tylko pogadanka sie konczy
<jacekowski> lisu: na autostradach dopoki ktos sie nie wyglupia to maja to w dupie w zasadzie
<lisu> jacekowski: ty mówisz o milach
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> w miescie zupelnie na odwrot
<Matan[M]> boże, czemu nie ma wszędzie systemu metrycznego
<Matan[M]> ale co tam, od czego mamy stopy i łokcie
<jacekowski> w miescie jest 30 mph, na wiekszosci drog
<lisu> Matan[M]: abyśmy mieli problem z przelicznikiem ;]
<jacekowski> jakies proste odcinki i takie tam jest 40mph
<lisu> 30, jakies 55km/h?
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> 48km/h
<lisu> coś takiego, 60mp/h to ok 100km/h czy jakos tak
<jacekowski> a 40mph to 64km/h
<BlessJah> `calc 60mph in km/h
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: 60 mph
<m477__> raczej 96
<jacekowski> 96
<BlessJah> `calc 60m/h in km/h
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: 60 km
<lisu> BlessJah: coś nie teges
<BlessJah> no wlasnie
<jacekowski> i na autostradach nie ma fotoradarow ani niczego takiego ( poza odcinkami gdzie sa roboty drogowe )
<BlessJah> 60m/h to 0,06km/h
<jacekowski> a mi sie nawet udalo ze mialem 90mph kolo 3 nad ranem
<lisu> jacekowski: tam widać zależy na poprawie bezpieczeństwa, a nie łataniu budżetu
<jacekowski> wyprzedzam ciezarowki na dwupasmowej drodze
<jacekowski> widze jakis samochod w lusterku szybszy ode mnie to przyspieszam
<jacekowski> zjezdzam spowrotem na lewy pas
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: tak btw, jeśli można zapytać, jako kto w uk pracujesz
<jacekowski> i jak mnie wyprzedzili to zobaczylem ze to policja
<jacekowski> oznakowana i w ogole
<lisu> 90mph - strzelam: 130 km/h?
<BlessJah> `calc 5 + 5
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: <i>5 + 5</i>
<jacekowski> 144
<BlessJah> qermit: ^ popsuło się
<jacekowski> tyle mialem zanim zaczalem przyspieszac
<lisu> :)
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ile masz juz punktow na koncie?
<jacekowski> 8
 * lisu ma 0
<jacekowski> 5 za wypadek
<jacekowski> i kolejne 3 co dostalem 2 tygodnie temu w piatek 13stego
<BlessJah> ten co ci baba wjechała?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> te 5 to za to co ja kolesiowi na czolowe wyjechalem
<jacekowski> ale on tez jechal za szybko
<jacekowski> jakby ktorykolwiek z nas jechal ile bylo przykazane to nie byloby problemu
<jacekowski> byloby mniej gdybym sie pokazal w sadzie
<jacekowski> ale ze adresu nie uaktualnilem to wszystko poszlo na zly adres
<jacekowski> i mialbym fixed penalty 3 punkty i £60
<lisu> ostatnio wydupcyłem alfice z wideoradarem, koniec ograniczenia, ja redukcja do 2, alfica za mną... 90 ograniczenie, wyprzediłem gostka i na prawo... 90 na liczniku.... zjezdzam na prawo... alfica za mną... ograniczenie 70... 50... ja niemal igła do tej predkosci zwalniam, ... odpuścili, widzieli, że obserwuje ich w lusterku.
<jacekowski> a tak to poszlo do sadu, gdzie na rozprawie sie nie pokazalem
<jacekowski> i dostalem 5 punktow £350 mandatu i £100 kosztow
<jacekowski> ale to w grudniu mi teraz znika
<jacekowski> wiec bede mial tylko 3 punkty
<BlessJah> jacekowski: czołowe i tylko 5 pkt/350GBP???
<jacekowski> az
<lisu> jacekowski: po jakiej kumulacji tam w gb zabierają lejce?
<jacekowski> 6 punktow i bym prawo jazdy stracil
<jacekowski> lisu: zalezy
<jacekowski> lisu: jak masz mniej niz 2 lata prawo jazdy to 6
<jacekowski> lisu: i musisz ponownie na egzamin
<jacekowski> lisu: a potem obowiazuja cie normalne zasady ze mozesz 11
<jacekowski> a 12 punkt to sad
<jacekowski> ktory decyduje co z toba zrobic
<jacekowski> i wtedy mozesz albo dostac ban
<jacekowski> na iles czasu
<BlessJah> jacekowski: 'czolowe' brzmi groznie
<jacekowski> od 3 miesiecy do 12 miesiecy
<jacekowski> przewaznie daja 6
<jacekowski> ale jak potrafisz wykazac ze np. stracilbys prace albo cos takiego to moga nie dac nawet
<jacekowski> koles u mnie w pracy mial 25 punktow
<jacekowski> i nie dostal
<BlessJah> jak 25 nabil, jak po 12 sad?
<jacekowski> no sad mu odpuscil za pierwszym, drugim, trzecim razem
<BlessJah> przejechal przez miasto bez pasow, za to rozjezdzajac przechodniow?
<jacekowski> tzn. nie zabrali mu prawa jazdy
<BlessJah> strach wybiec na autostrade po prostu
<jacekowski> ale to tez zalezy na to jakie masz wykroczenia
<jacekowski> ja mam CD20
<jacekowski> Driving without reasonable consideration for other road users
<jacekowski> jak ktos np. zarobi 11 punktow przez jechanie po alkoholu ( a za to mozna dostac 11 punktow )
<jacekowski> a limity sa dosyc wysokie i tak
<jacekowski> to mu nie odpuszcza
<jacekowski> jak ktos jezdzi duzo i go raz na rok zlapia za predkosc na autostradzie to sa w stanie odpuscic
<jacekowski> hmm, w sumie raz na rok to nie nazbiera punktow
<jacekowski> ale za niektore rzeczy jest instant ban
<jacekowski> ide do domu
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: ci powiem, ale nie mow szkodnikowi, bo ona mysli ze mopem sprzatam w serwerowni
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-dorset-17608507
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: to jest moj ostatni projekt
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: oprogramowanie na to pisalem
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: nice
<r14> hej
<Matan[M]> ok
<Matan[M]> jak zapodać dla partycji punkt montowania?
<DaZ> mount costam gdziestam
<DaZ> ? :f
<Matan[M]> a jak zapodać swapa? przerobiłem go teraz na 4GB, hibernacja powinna działać
<Matan[M]> bo aktualnie niby nie mam swapa
<DaZ> swapon
<sysek> hehe lol
<Matan[M]> swapon: nie można odnaleźć urządzenia dla UUID=ced4ad74-15cf-45bc-bd35-76c49cf5d09a
<Matan[M]> hmm
<DaZ> fstab
<DaZ> i /dev/disk-by-uuid
<DaZ> czy inne do uuidow :f
<DaZ> s/k-b/k\/b/
<Matan[M]> fstab: command not found
<Matan[M]> :<
<DaZ> man fstab
<Matan[M]> niby jest
<DaZ> no to niby czytasz <:
<Matan[M]> lol
<Matan[M]> głupim jam
<Matan[M]> w gparted do kliknięcia "włącz przestrzeń wymiany"...
<Matan[M]> działą
<Matan[M]1> tyłek...
<Matan[M]1> hujuty
<Matan[M]1> aaa moje pasy...
<Matan[M]> hmmm... jednak spieprzyłem :<
<Voldenet> buharin: no, teraz jestem
<Voldenet> a co?
<Filar> hej
<Filar> co to za kombinacje z flashem?
<Filar> nie będzie już wspierany dla FF?
<Voldenet> czo
<Voldenet> przecież to nie ma sensu, binarne wtyczki nie są pod konkretne przeglądarki
<Filar> ale pod konkretne systemy tak
<Filar> chromium ma pepper
<Filar> więc na nim flash podobno ma działać
<Filar> FF nie jest zainteresowane
<Matan[M]> da się jakoś wywalić z logów UUID starego swapa i zapodać nowe? co restart maszyny to mi nie wykrywa swapa i się pyta o starego...
<lisu> fstab?
<lisu> logów?
<gjm> lol
<gjm> óbóntó
<lisu> łubudubuntu
<Matan[M]> ciekawe czy spierdzielę...
<Voldenet> Matan[M]: najlepiej wywal swapa
<Voldenet> i wrzuć go do pliku
<Voldenet> a nie na partycję
<Voldenet> solved
<Matan[M]> a hibernacja w tedy zadziała?
<Voldenet> tak
<Matan[M]> hmmm
<Voldenet> mkswapem robisz
<Matan[M]> brzmi dobrze
<Voldenet> w ogóle możesz
<Voldenet> mkswap -U uuid /dev/gdzie_ma_byc_swap
<Voldenet> i w fstabie ustawić sobie uuid swoje
<Voldenet> też rozwiąże
<Voldenet> Matan[M]: a, swapa wyłączasz swapoff i swapon
<Voldenet> i włączasz, tym drugim, ofc
<Matan[M]> wiem wiem
<Matan[M]> Voldenet: a da się go upchać gdzieś indziej niż w /dev?
<Voldenet> no
<Voldenet> w dowolnym miejscu
<Voldenet> najpierw
<Voldenet> dd if=/dev/zero of=/moj_nowy_swap bs=1024 count=<ilosc kilobajtow>
<Voldenet> potem mkswap /moj_nowy_swap
<Voldenet> swapon /moj_nowy_swap
<Matan[M]> kk, reset
<Matan[M]> Voldenet: działa :)
<Matan[M]> dzięki
<Voldenet> nie ma problemu, zaraz podam numer konta
<Voldenet> >.>
<Voldenet> albo zresztą
<Voldenet> voldenet@paypal.pl
<Voldenet> :D
<Matan[M]1> tyłek... hibernacja nie działa :|
<Matan[M]> tyle przegrać... tak bardzo dużo srebrników...
<bastetmilo> hej próbuje zainstalować karte wifi na nowym Ubuntu i dostaje coś takiego http://pastebin.com/zCB7VWkG
<bastetmilo> co moge z tym zrobic i jak?
<grek> wiecie moze skad wziasc polski jezyk do cpanel ?
<grek> nie mam w zestawie
<bastetmilo> Dodam, że na 11.10 to chodziło i normalnie sie zainstalowało tam gdzie są dodatkowe sterowniki
<grek> ma ktos moze do WHM ?
<mati75> bastetmilo: zobacz czy masz linux-firmware
<bastetmilo> mati75: mam
 * KiFka hej
<m477__> let the hacking begin
<bastetmilo> KiFka: nie dziala mi karta wifi, znaczy sie zainstalowac nie chce na nowym ubu
<bastetmilo> co mam zrobic?
<bastetmilo> takie o mam http://pastebin.com/zCB7VWkG
<KiFka> sterownik jest zblacklistowany
<bastetmilo> uhum
<bastetmilo> i co moge z tym zrobic?
<KiFka> trzeba zobaczyc
<KiFka> zebu go odhaczyc
<KiFka> zeby sie modul zaladowal
<bastetmilo> ale gdzie mam to zrobic? I jak?
<bastetmilo> wiezs ze jestem lajkonikiem jesli chodzi o te sprawy :)
<KiFka> widzisz cos ci pisze na jabberze?
<bastetmilo> KiFka: nie widze, bo kabelek do routera mam bardzo krótki
<bastetmilo> a jabbera mam na maku
<dweller> bastetmilo: w /etc/modprobe.{conf,d} zobacz
<bastetmilo> dweller: no patrze
<KiFka> ehhh ja sie nie znam
<KiFka> i czytac nie umiem
<bastetmilo> mam coś zrobic z blacklist-bcm43.conf ?
<dweller> możesz sobie gdzieś przenieść, albo wywalić
<bastetmilo> rm sie usuwa?
<dweller> tak
<dweller> jak w maku ;f
<bastetmilo> a coś może mam odświeżyć, albo skasować wiecej plików? Bo nadal mam to samo
<dweller> bastetmilo: załaduj ręcznie
<bastetmilo> chociaz nie
<bastetmilo> tylko bcm43xx: blacklisted zostało
<bastetmilo> reszta jest enabled
<bastetmilo> dweller: nie umiem załadowć ręcznie
<dweller> modprobe moduł
<dweller> z roota
<dweller> chociaż b43 powinien dać rade o ile to makowy airport
<bastetmilo> a mój moduł to... bcm43xx?
<dweller> nie wiem jaką kartę masz, zgaduje że to z maka
<bastetmilo> nie, z jakiego maka. To zwykły acer
<dweller> no to b43 powinien działać
<dweller> weź go uruchom jeszcze raz
<dweller> i zobacz
<KiFka> jeny jak ja w to dawno "nie gralam" :D
<panx> ludki, używa ktoś ibus? , chodzi mi o taką metodę wprowadznai znakół - łacińska i kliknięciu na "E" pokazuje wszelko możliwe "E" np. Ę lub E z kropkami u góry. Wie ktoś jak się pakie nazywa
<bastetmilo> teraz to wyglada tak http://pastebin.com/NiFJrKyW
<bastetmilo> czyli nic sie nie zmienilo
<panx> bastetmilo, co się stało się?
<bastetmilo> na dodatek wciaz mam "uruchom ponownie i zaktualizuj" - co robilam 3 razy
<dweller> hmm
<tajwanuser> cze
<dweller> może bcm43xx jest w innym pliku
<panx> bastetmilo, jak tak masz to wpisz update, upgrade dist-upgrade autoremove autoclear, może pomoże , może nie.... ;F
<bastetmilo> czekajcie, jakis update sie robi :>
<dweller> bastetmilo: tylko że wtedy tamten blacklist co go usunęłaś by się przydał :D
<bastetmilo> ahahaha. Super
<dweller> mówiłem, przenieś
<bastetmilo> przenies albo usun napisałeś
<bastetmilo> a mnie prosciej jest rm zrobic
<Morfeusz888> chłopy i kobity, mam do was pytanie
<Morfeusz888> napisałem sobie skrypt
<Angel_Hooves> pytaj
<bastetmilo> jakie?
<panx> bastetmilo, ten błąd na pastbinie, to bład z dyskami SATA??, podobny kiedyś  miałem
<Morfeusz888> echo "`hddtemp /dev/sda`" >> /home/test/test
<bastetmilo> panx: co? Jakie dyski sata?
<Morfeusz888> przykładowo taki skrypt
<dweller> panx: wifi >.>
<panx> tfu co ja pi... :D
<panx> STA! xD
<Morfeusz888> i teraz jak odpalam ręcznie, wyniki dą do pliku, jak odpalam przez crona, tworzy się pusta linia
<Morfeusz888> ale
<Morfeusz888> ale
<panx> Broadcom pewnie masz
<bastetmilo> panx: no mam
<bastetmilo> wywalił sie po updacie
<Morfeusz888> jak zamiast hddtemp napiszę /usr/sbin/hddtemp /dev/sda
<Morfeusz888> to juz zadziała
<Morfeusz888> wie ktoś dlaczego?
<Morfeusz888> problem występuje i pod ubuntu server i pod debiankiem
<panx> rmod ssb / modprobe wl < nie pomogło?| ew. dodaj /etc/modprobe.d/blacklist.conf do teego b43 (bcm43xx), coś takiego
<panx> http://www.broadcom.com/support/802.11/linux_sta.php < ściągnij sobie stery
<panx> bastetmilo, ja mam farta bo mi Broadcom padł kiedyś i mam inny na USB teraz i nie mam problemów :D
<dweller> Morfeusz888: bo ścieżki mu brakuje widać
<dweller> albo brak dostepu
<Morfeusz888> dweller: z dostępem jest ok, bo cron wykonuje jako root
<dweller> w sumie nie wiem po co to do crona wrzucać
<Morfeusz888> dweller: ścieżka? hm..... ręcznie zadziała, przez cron nie. Według mnie to nie to
<dweller> lepiej puścić while z jakąś przerwą
<Morfeusz888> dweller: bo mi logi tworzy z temperaturkami
<dweller> Morfeusz888: od tego jest deamon
<Morfeusz888> dweller: też :)
<dweller> daemon*
<dweller> co zresztą jest pętlą while tak czy inaczej ;f
<Morfeusz888> dweller: pomyślimy.
<dweller> Morfeusz888: puść 'hddtemp -d >? nazwa_pliku'
<dweller> zamiast się w crona bawić
<dweller> czy tam >>?
<dweller> doh, ale to chyba nie wywala na wyjście temperatur ;f
<dweller> ale po telnecie albo netcatem można :D
<Morfeusz888> jutro pokombinuje
<Morfeusz888> hihi
<panx> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 7392:7711 Edimax Technology Co., Ltd EW-7711UTn nLite Wireless Adapter [Ralink RT2870]  << ja problemów nie mam z WiFI teraz :D
<dweller> intel też nie ma
<dweller> po prostu działa
<kretu> Morfeusz888: weź sobie zmienną PATH z twoego home
<kretu> znaczy się env | grep PATH
<kretu> i wlep w skrypt
<Morfeusz888> ok, kolejna propozycja zapisana
<kretu> w sumie to crontab ma zmienną PATH
<kretu> moze tam ustaw
<Morfeusz888> kretu: pomyślimy
<bastetmilo> i aktualizacje nic nie pomggły
<bastetmilo> co nie zmienia faktu, że nadal twierdzi ze mam zrobic aktualizacje i uruchomic komputer ponownie
<bastetmilo> już się zirytowałam
<panx> ludki jak w grach 2D/3D na pingwina nie mam tekstur . nawet a wine w najstarszych gierkach , to open gl siada??
<Morfeusz888> według mnie tak
<dweller> sterownik
<dweller> lipny
<dweller> pewnie nouveau jakiś
<kretu> tfu zaraza
<kretu> ;-]
<Morfeusz888> panx: jaką masz grafikę?
 * kretu widzi w szklanej kuli, ze to radeon
<panx> Morfeusz888, NVidia!
<TheNumb> kretu: jak widziałem w szklanej kuli, że matrox
<TheNumb> *ja
<panx> dokladnier to nvidia 2t0gras
<panx> dokladnier to nvidia 250gts
<bastetmilo> pfff
<panx> i mam dodatkowo bład "org.lwjgl.LWJGLException: Could not locate OpenAL library." :P
<bastetmilo> nie bawie się tak
<zdziebek77xd> Witam
<MajkiFajki> cześć Zdziebek
<zdziebek77xd> Chyba udało mi sie ogrnąc moj dysk ;)
<zdziebek77xd> Dobra reboot :D
<gjm> bastetmilo: tu ;d
<bastetmilo> własnie!  Tu się zgubił.
<zdziebek77xd> Witam po reboocie  ;)
<bastetmilo> Dzięki gjm ;*
<zdziebek77xd> czy polskie znaki działają :>
<gjm> tak
<zdziebek77xd> ;)
<zdziebek77xd> ktos z użydkownikow google chrome moze mi podac repo :> /etc/apt/sources.d/google.chrome.lst <- jak sie nie pomyliłem ?
<zdziebek77xd> uzytkownikow *
<gjm> bastetmilo: nie ma sprawy ;*
<Ozil> bastetmilo: i jak uruchomiłaś wifi?
<bastetmilo> Ozil: nie.
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> pc naprawony
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-01
<m477> ale mnie jaja bola
<m477> a
<Matan[M]> bry
<BlackMage> k
<panx> witam
<panx> dzieci kochane ;D
<gjm> bry
<panx> witaj gjm
<tajwanuser> cze
<zdziebek77xd> Siema
<gjm> Sie nie ma
<DaZ> maraton usmiechu.
<bastetmilo> cześć
<MajkiFajki> czejść
<gjm> sześć bastetmilo
<gjm> * cześć
<gjm> MajkiFajki: pisz po polsku
<tajwanuser> kutwa:
<tajwanuser> do tej pory mam q na #jakilinux :D
<gjm> nie kutwuj bo i tu dostaniesz <;
<tajwanuser> ;)
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: że niby mam Ci ściągnąć q?
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: myslalem, ze juz dawno to zrobilas
<bastetmilo> tajwanuser: zapomniałam.
<zdziebek77xd> sorka ale jj ;)
<zdziebek77xd> za AFK tutaj nie wywala ?
<gjm> nie, lol
<tajwanuser> zdziebek77xd: tutaj wszyscy sa afk;]
<panx> kurde ... odkąd mam 12.04 mam problem z teksturami i grafiką 3D ;f
<DaZ> [']
<MajkiFajki> No 12.04 jak zwykle wypuszczone za szybko
<MajkiFajki> ktoś wie, jak zrobić, aby pidgin miał ikonę w tray w Unity w 12.04? Dodałem go do whielist w dconf-editor jako 'pidgin' ale ikona jest niewidzialna, Tzn jest, mogę wywołać menu PPM ale jest niewidzialna
<panx> Unity to syf...
<MajkiFajki> no trochę cisną na siłę
<MajkiFajki> mogliby zrobić to do końca
<MajkiFajki> ale i tak lepsze niż Gnome Shell
<panx> btw. ma ktoś problem z Abobe Air??
<panx> Nie można zainstalować środowiska Adobe AIR. Przed zainstalowaniem środowiska Adobe AIR należy zainstalować aplikację Gnome Keyring lub KDE KWallet.
<panx> [...] gnome-keyring jest już w najnowszej wersji.
<ToMo> od wersji 2.6 już nie ma wsparcia na lina
<panx> ToMo, no to desura upadnie ;D
<panx> bo na 11.10 działało dobrze :P
<panx> na 12.04 już nie
<panx> desura na pingwina ;d
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> wie ktos moze jak (pod windowsem) przekonwertowac i podzielic na kawalki jeden duzy plik .flac? mam rowniez plik z rozszerzeniem .cue jakby co
<szymon_g> ktos przekonwertowal caly album jako jeden utwor (tj. plik) :|
<Ozil> szymon_g: sprawdzałeś audacity ?
<szymon_g> hm... musze obadac. probowalem foobarem, ale nie daje rady
<MajkiFajki> O jezu
<MajkiFajki> milion wyników na Google będziesz miał :)
<MajkiFajki> z pamięci Ci nie podam, ale to łatwe będzie
<Ozil> ciekawe ile z tego miliona pomocnych będzie ?
<MajkiFajki> pewnie na pierwszej stronie z kilka
<szymon_g> wiekszosc chce konwertowac albo z CD, albo ze zwyklego flaca- mi sie nie chce pozniej jednej wielkiej mp3 dzielic na 12 mniejszych utworow :/
<MajkiFajki> po prostu robiłem takie rzeczy czasami i nie przypominam sobie, żeby to było problematyczne
<panx> cue, :F , to konwertowane z mp3 było ;F , nie warto :P lepiej ściągać/ robić ripy z cd fo flaca ;D
<szymon_g> cue rowniez powstaje gdy ktos konwertuje do flaca
<szymon_g> zreszta- kto by konwertowal do mp3, pozniej do flaca, a pozniej wystawial to w necie o.O?
<DaZ> ja
<DaZ> <:
<szymon_g> ...
<szymon_g> :P
<MajkiFajki> http://www.webupd8.org/2009/04/split-ape-and-flac-files-in-ubuntu-and.html
<panx> uuu widze że Dofus i Desura wylecą z Ubu na zbity pysk ;]
<DaZ> czem
<MajkiFajki> No coraz więcej producentów nas olewa, zwłaszcza ADobe
<MajkiFajki> flash, AIR
<panx> flahs jeszcze nie,,, ale Air ;d
<MajkiFajki> Ale Valve robi steama dla nas i portuje Source
<panx> na ubu 12.04 nie da się zainstalować Adobe Air
<panx> za cholere :D
<szymon_g> oh, eaca zobacze sobie
<panx> ma 11.10 dało się jeszcze ;], a dofus2 i desura wymaga adobe aira :D
<DaZ> wszystko sie da.
<panx> Adobe air wymaga gnome-keyring - mimo że zainstalowany , to dalej do wymaga... mimo że jest :D
<panx> MajkiFajki, i tego się obawiam - jak będzie to wyglądać
<szymon_g> no, uroki pingwina na desktopie ;)
<MajkiFajki> panx: Steama i Source?
<panx> mogli by przportować jeszcze GoldSrc ;]
<MajkiFajki> Wg mnie to ważne wydarzenie będzie
<MajkiFajki> że Valve pochyla się nad Linuksem
<panx> GoldSrc ( CS1.6 i HL1 i inne) - używa OPEN GL!! - warto portować , a Source używa DX
<MajkiFajki> panx: Source juz jest
<panx> a portować będa tylko Source...
<MajkiFajki> wg Phoronixa
<jacekowski> ja ostatnio coraz bardziej stwierdzam ze PC do grania obsysa
<MajkiFajki> mają foty i filmiki
<panx> MajkiFajki, są 2 silniki GoldSrc i Source ;P
<jacekowski> do konsoli dolozyc normalna mysz i klawe
<panx> MajkiFajki, ponoć nowa konsola Valve będzie na pingwinie
<DaZ> jacekowski: a modować na tych konsolach sie da? [;
<MajkiFajki> ponoć jej nie będzie
<jacekowski> jak to jest ze taki skyrim na PC wymaga 2G minimum ramu
<MajkiFajki> ale tak mówi Valve
<MajkiFajki> oni mogą kłamać
<jacekowski> a na konsoli sobie daje rade z 256M
<panx> MajkiFajki, tak samo jak Valve mówił że nigdy nie będzie HL na konsole i co?? ;] na XBOX 360 jest, cała seria Hl2, Portal 2 i coś jeszcze
<szymon_g> o, cze jacekowski
<jacekowski> szymon_g: trze
<MajkiFajki> panx: bo Valve to cziterstwo
<panx> MajkiFajki, mówili nigdy nie będzie Steama na MAC OS! i co?? jest ;]
<szymon_g> no, ale roznica jakosci jest "drobna" miedzy konsolka a pc jakby nie patrzec
<MajkiFajki> ale ja się cieszę, że Vlave juz tak spuchł, że nikogo się nie boi
<panx> to chyba ich taka polityka
<DaZ> valve jest spoko [;
<jacekowski> szymon_g: no wlasnie nie jest na tyle drastyczna
<MajkiFajki> bo wielu producentów ma w umowach nie wydawanie gier na Linuksa
<jacekowski> szymon_g: jakby pomyslec ze takie ps3 to juz kilkuletni sprzet
<szymon_g> no, ja bym sie nie zgodzil z tym jacekowski. jednak roznica jest spora w porownaniu do pc
<szymon_g> w sensie: taki np CoD:MW2
<panx> tylko jest problem,. skoro chcą portować gry, a poty gier Seirous Sam kompletnie nie działają, na Medal of Honor, tekstury znikają, to jak będzię wyglądać instalacja tamtych gier??? :] i jak bedą wyglądały?
<jacekowski> na linuxie jest problem binarnej kompatybilnosci
<jacekowski> ktora do tej pory jest nie istniejaca
<jacekowski> ABI sie zmienia co kilka miesiecy
<jacekowski> API troche stabilniejsze ale tez sie zmienia
<DaZ> cicho, to wszystko wina masonów
<bastetmilo> i cyklistów
<jacekowski> i konczy sie to tym ze taka paczka z gra ma komplet bibliotek w tym wlasna wersje glibca
<jacekowski> na windowsie co jak co, w win98 problem istnial i dlatego robili bardzo male zmiany
<jacekowski> w winxp juz zrobili cale wersjonowanie bibliotek i inne bajery
<DaZ> a my nie mamy? :f
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> zaleznosci maja to niby rozwiazywac
<jacekowski> i owszem, jak sa zrodla i paczka nie jest porzucona
<jacekowski> to bedzie paczka ktora zaleznosci wciagna
<jacekowski> ale jak ktos to porzuci to musisz sam kompilowac
<jacekowski> i teraz jeszcze jak ktos API zmienil to jestes w dupie
<panx> i to czarnej
<Diabelko> (13:54:08) MajkiFajki: bo wielu producentów ma w umowach nie wydawanie gier na Linuksa
<Diabelko> śmiechłem
<MajkiFajki> Diabelko: no tak zawsze wszyscy spamują w "internetach"
<Diabelko> MajkiFajki: tu nie chodzi o żadne tajne kruczki w umowach, tylko o opłacalność
<Diabelko> specjaliści od linuksa się cenią, potrzeba takich wielu żeby coś przeportować, a nie wiadomo czy się w klientach zwróci
<MajkiFajki> No ja uważam, że gdy Steam wejdzie na Linuksa, to będzie pierwszy, prawdziwy test, czy warto robić gry na Linuksa
<Diabelko> zależy jak to będzie wyglądało praktycznie
<Diabelko> czy każą za to dodatkowo płacić (w sensie osobno osobom które mają to kupione na windowsie)
<Diabelko> czy nie
<Diabelko> zależy jak im się zyski rozłożą i jakie tabelki to pokażą i w jaki sposób
<MajkiFajki> jasne
<MajkiFajki> ale to będzie pierwszy taki event
<MajkiFajki> i prawda wyjdzie na jaw - czy warto czy nie wart
<MajkiFajki> o
<Diabelko> znając życie, to się okaże, że to bez sensu ;)
<DaZ> doesn't matter, had tf2, czy coś
<MajkiFajki> Diabelko: Moim zdaniem Valve wie co robi, bankowo sobie zrobił badania rynkowe, wszystko zaplanował
<Diabelko> tak, tylko wiesz, Steam na Linuksa nie zmieni tego, że Valve co najwyżej może przeportować swoje gry i source engine :P
<Diabelko> ja tam wątpię, żeby takie EA, Ubisoft i Codemasters od razu polecieli robić to samo ;)
<Diabelko> poza tym, na Linuksie jak zawsze będzie płacz, że steama zrobili w qt a nie w gtk
<Diabelko> bo zapewne zrobią go na qt
<ToMo> będą robić to samo, bo w kapitalizmie jak nie lecisz do przodu (z prędkością światła) to gryziesz ziemię
<MajkiFajki> Diabelko: Valve to potęga dziś na rynku
<MajkiFajki> pamiętaj :)
<Diabelko> zbyt mała
<MajkiFajki> tzn?
<Diabelko> to tylko platforma dystrybucji cyfrowej + kilka gier
<MajkiFajki> Ich Steam rządzi na PC jako platforma do sprzedaży
<MajkiFajki> no własnie
<Diabelko> to jest naprawdę tylko kilka gier w światowym rynku
<MajkiFajki> żródło?
<Diabelko> jakie źródło?
<MajkiFajki> bo ja mam napisane na stronie Steama ponad 3 mil userów online
<MajkiFajki> jakiś art cokolwiek
<MajkiFajki> czy z czapy jedziesz
<Diabelko> nie rozumiesz ;)
<Diabelko> ich gry to tylko kilka gier w światowym rynku, niezależnie ile innych gier innych producentów by sprzedali
<MajkiFajki> a ja mówię o Steam jako sieci
<Diabelko> a nikt nie da im praw to portowania wszystkiego na linuksa
<MajkiFajki> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steam_%28software%29#Market_share_and_impact
<Diabelko> a po co komu steam sieć, jak można kupić tylko stare oklepane gry valve? ;)
<MajkiFajki> Ale być na steam to być nie być
<Diabelko> ludzie by chcieli w crysisa pograć, w assassin's creeda
<MajkiFajki> tak samo masz z dużymi sieciami RTV
<MajkiFajki> jak się nie dogadasz z Mediamarketem to Twoja nowa lodówka nie istnieje na rynku, kumasz
<ToMo> http://twojepc.pl/news26679.html
<MajkiFajki> więc czas pokaże imo
<Diabelko> MajkiFajki: są specjalnie serie sprzętów RTV i AGD, które trafiają tylko do marketów
<MajkiFajki> bankowo Valve chciałby zarabiać na Linuksie pieniądze
<MajkiFajki> ciul wie, mogą przycisnąć Blizarda czy tam Activision
<DaZ> no wai
<Diabelko> wszyscy by chcieli zarabiać na Linuksie pieniądze ;)
<Diabelko> MajkiFajki: ta, jasne :D
<DaZ> ja tesz
<DaZ> ;_;
<MajkiFajki> Diabelko: jakbym do Ciebie przyszedł z Androidem 1.0 kilka lat temu i powiedział, robimy to, to pewnie byś powiedział, "to się nie uda..."
<Diabelko> Blizzard po prostu jest twórcą hitów, nie jest główną rzeką jak Ubi i EA
<gjm> <:
<gjm> szpece
<Diabelko> MajkiFajki: akurat Android to strasznie zły przykład, bo staram się go na bieżąco wyzbywać od siebie :)
<DaZ> activision blizzard*
<BlessJah> gjm: można zakłady przyjmować, kiedy troll trolla trollem wyzwie
<MajkiFajki> Diabelko: ale Ty rozumiesz, że Ty jako jeden koleś nie jesteś reprzentatywny jako statystka, prawda?
<Diabelko> BlessJah: najczęściej Ty zaczynałeś takie zabawy :)
<Diabelko> MajkiFajki: ja jestem pesymistyczną opoką tego świata
<MajkiFajki> :D
<gjm> BlessJah: zaraz cię strolluje, na amen, jeszcze jeden taki tekst
<gjm> wkurzasz mnie
<BlessJah> Diabelko: to co, po ignore na zgodę?
<Diabelko> lol "wkurzasz mnie" do BlessJaha
<Diabelko> IMPOSSIBRU
<Diabelko> to jak powiedzieć do rzeki "jesteś mokra"
<gjm> pierwszy raz napisałem to tak dosadnie, i tak się muszę powstrzymywać
<gjm> :)
<BlessJah> gjm: chyba mnie źle zrozumiałeś
<gjm> chyba nie wiem
<BlessJah> nvm
<gjm> taktyczny unik
<BlessJah> zwiesilem opere?
<BlessJah> osnews zwiesił
<bastetmilo> gjm: coś mnie omija?
<panx> mam pytanko jaką komende wpisać by komp wyłączysz się za 20 minut?
<gjm> nie
<BlessJah> bastetmilo udaje, że dała mi ignore?
<BlessJah> panx: sleep 20m && halt
<BlessJah> z roota, inaczej bedzie pytalo o haslo
<gjm> panx: shutdown --help
<panx> BlessJah,  napewno??
<bastetmilo> BTW. Nowa instalacja Ubu pomogła na karte wifi. Stery się zainstalowały od tak. A nowe Ubu zap^H^H^H bardzo szybko działa :>
<panx> bastetmilo, amd64? :D]
<BlessJah> panx: jak widać
<bastetmilo> panx: never.
<panx> bastetmilo, why?!
<bastetmilo> bo nie i już.
<panx> bastetmilo, ja używam 32b, jak zaczną działać sterowniki do skanera mojej kserokopiarki to zainstaluje amd64.
<gjm> fajnie
<panx> a działają tylko do druku :F
<panx> xsane mówi że nie znalazł żadnych urządzeń , to siedzę na 32 bity
<panx> :P
<panx> dobra znikam :D
<panx> BlessJah, wymaga praw roota?
<BlessJah> tak
<gjm> halt tak
<BlessJah> sudo nie wystarczy, bo bedzie pytalo o haslo
<panx> to co zrobić by teraz zahasłować
<panx> ?
<BlessJah> sudo su
<panx> aj... :D
<panx> BlessJah, po wpisaniu i daniu enter, zrobiła mi się taka spacja z dół i nic się nie dzieje - tak ma być?
<gjm> jezu
<gjm> tak
<gjm> czeka te 20 minut
<panx> http://imageshack.us/f/27/przechwycenieobrazuekraz.png/ <  coś takiego ma być taa?
<ToMo> http://www.computerhope.com/unix/ushutdow.htm
<BlessJah> tak
<user> czesc
<bastetmilo> hej user
<user> nie moge za Chiny zainstalowac GRUBA po upgradzie 12.04
<user> grub-install --recheck /dev/sdd /usr/sbin/grub-setup: error: hd2 appears to contain a iso9660 filesystem which isn't known to reserve space for DOS-style boot.  Installing GRUB there could result in FILESYSTEM DESTRUCTION if valuable data is overwritten by grub-setup (--skip-fs-probe disables this check, use at your own risk).
<user> dysk na bank jest "linuksowy"
<user> sudo blkid sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu /dev/loop0: LABEL="Ubuntu 12.04 LTS i386" TYPE="iso9660"  /dev/loop1: TYPE="squashfs"  /dev/sda1: LABEL="[N]system" UUID="9A187FC8187FA245" TYPE="ntfs"  /dev/sda5: LABEL="[N]dane" UUID="EC1CD3331CD2F812" TYPE="ntfs"  /dev/sdb1: UUID="258f47c5-7f18-4a5c-a0dd-4fad57be8df7" TYPE="ext4"  /dev/sdb2: UUID="1c2e119c-c7c1-4fe2-afa9-3898430d8b9f" TYPE="ext4"  /dev/sdb3: UUID="b5d61042-27f2-48b5-8b
<BlessJah> wygląda mi na to, że próbujesz to zainstalować na płycie
<ToMo> tu jest fajny tutorial dotyczący najnowszego ubu: http://news.softpedia.com/news/Installing-Ubuntu-12-04-LTS-266201.shtml
<ToMo> *instalacji
<user>  w tej chwili jestem na chroot
<user> podmontowalem katalogi procesowe
<user> na bank to jest pryczyna
<ToMo> szczególnie to zdanie "EXTREMLY IMPORTANT: Don't forget to choose where GRUB will be installed, from the "Device for boot loader installation" drop-down box, before you hit the "Install Now" button."
<user> BlessJah: tylko jak z poziomu livecd przinstalowac grub?
<BlessJah> na której partycji jest linuks?
<user> sdd1
<user> tfu
<user> sdd2
<user> sdd1 to dane
<BlessJah> masz cztery dyski?
<user> fizyczne? tak
<BlessJah> ok
<BlessJah> sudo mount /dev/sdd2 /mnt
<BlessJah> sudo mount -o bind /dev /mnt/dev
<user> zamontowany jest jako /media/kyrol-ex
<BlessJah> ok
<BlessJah> sudo mount -o bind /dev /media/kyrol-ex/dev
<BlessJah> sudo chroot /media/kyrol-ex
<BlessJah> na ktorym dysku chcesz zainstalowac gruba? sdd czy sda?
<user> przybindowalem wczesniej:
<user> ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount --bind /dev /media/kyrol-ex/dev ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount --bind /dev/pts  /media/kyrol-ex/dev/pts ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount --bind /proc /media/kyrol-ex/proc ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo mount --bind /sys  /media/kyrol-ex/sys ubuntu@ubuntu:~$ sudo chroot /media/kyrol-ex/
<BlessJah> ok
<user> mbr na sdd
<user> tak chcialbym
<BlessJah> to teraz w chrootcie wystarczy grub-install /dev/sdd
<BlessJah> powinno pojsc bez problemu
<mati75> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=Rd50Qn5oj9w
<user> nie poszlo
<user> ten sam komunikat
<user> ze niby chce na plycie zainstalowac mbr
<user> juz nawet purgowaem gruba
<ToMo> offtopic: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a9iIZKsLKP0
<BlessJah> to nie wiem, mozliwe ze inaczej zaindeksowalo dyski
<user> kurcze blaszka
<user> drugi dzien z tym siedze
<user> przy bootowaniu mam error: the symbol 'grub_xputs' not found
<user> zglasza mi sie lini polecen gruba
<user> moze tam cos idzie poprawic?
<BlessJah> nie wiem
<user> ok, bede probowal na #ubuntu
<Matan[M]> hmmm... ktoś z was używa Nokii N9?
<gjm> nie
<Matan[M]> gjm: gz...
<gjm> problem?
<m477> tak
<gjm> nie kuś emczteryczterysiedem
<grek> czsc po aktualziacji do 12.04 przestala mi sie eclipse uruchamiac tutaj jest log
<grek> http://wklej.to/yWKEB
<grek> Can't load library: /home/grek/.swt/lib/linux/x86_64/libswt-gtk-3740.so
<grek> w synaptic mowi ze mam libswt
<gjm> sprawdź czy jest tam gdzie być powinna <;
<grek> no nie ma czegos takeigo /home/grek/.swt/lib/linux/x86_64/
<MajkiFajki> Właśnie, gra ktoś tutaj w Urban Terror?
<grek> ale skad to wziasc to nie wiem w synpticu nie ma czegos takiego jak swt
<grek> jest pelo swt_cos czesc jest poinstalowana
<grek> ok dziala http://stackoverflow.com/questions/10165693/ubuntu-eclipse-cannot-load-swt-libraries-not-opening
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/dyclrn5> (at stackoverflow.com)
<lurgen> cześć
<lurgen> z okazji zbliżającego sie Diablo 3 czy ktoś już poustawiał to na nowym Ubuntu?
<m477>  co to ten diablo
<lurgen> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eQS6kYhlXEs
<m477> nie klikam
<gjm> m477: trolluchu
<m477> nie klam
<lurgen> no w sumie sprawa się wiążę z tym że wrzuciłem instalacje przez wine/playonlinux tylko nacisnalem "minimalizuj" i teraz nie moge przywolac z powrotem okna tej instalacji
<lurgen> tzn nie wiem jak to zrobic
<lurgen> a Wine mnie informuję że ta instalacja ciągle działa - że jest uruchomiana
<lurgen> więc moje pytanie jak to zrobić ? w ALT-TAB tego nie widać
<DaZ> dunno, jak wine nie chodzi w wirtualnym pulpicie to jakos ciezko sie je przywołuje [;
<lurgen> w wirtualnym pulpicie?
<lurgen> to jest jakieś rozwiązanie
<lurgen> ?
<DaZ> na przywrocenie? dunno.
<lurgen> no tak
<lurgen> wiem że ten instalator działa w tle
<lurgen> tylko nie wiem jak go przywołać
<lurgen> próbowałem "switch to"
<lurgen> ale nei działa
<lurgen> a jak w ogóle Diablo 3 działa pod Wine ? duża różnica w osiągach ?
<lurgen> ktoś próbował?
<DaZ> http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&iId=13484
<DaZ> pewnie nie działa i tak [;
<lurgen> acha
<lurgen> no dzięki za linka
<lurgen> nie wiem czy specjalnie nie zainstalować Windy na te okazję
<DaZ> dunno, zainstaluj i zobacz czy masz szczescie
<lurgen> i czy w ogóle wskrzesze ducha gracza sprzed 10 lat
<DaZ> pewnie nie, gry sa dla dzieci
<DaZ> <:
<lurgen> no mam wątpliwości
<lurgen> ale nie bądzmy zaściankowi...
<m477> wóda
<gjm> ogarnij się ziom
<m477> ;o
<lurgen> ta, czy demoralizacja jest dopuszczalna na tym kanale?
<lurgen> btw a jak wygląda sprawa instalacji MacOSX na wirtualnej maszynie na ubuntu?
<BlessJah> top
<m477> ;/
<DaZ> lurgen: gugl wie <:
<DaZ> czasem sie da.
<lurgen> no szukałem ale na temat 10.8 jest mało info
<BlessJah> load 17.46
<BlessJah> ke?
<lurgen> zresztą jestem total newbie i chciałem nawiązać jakąś łaczność ze społecznością ubuntu-pl
<lurgen> więc ośmielam się pytać
<BlessJah> podejrzewam nepomukindexer, kiedy w końcu odpalił się top, żarł 40% proca
<DaZ> te uczucie gdy spotykasz kogos, kto uzywa tego semantycznego cosia w kde
<BlessJah> DaZ: było włączone, nie zdarzyło mi się jeszcze skorzystać tak naprawdę
<DaZ> podejrzewam, ze nikomu sie nie zdarzyło
<gjm> faaajnie
<grek> jak sprawdzic co blokuje hibernacje
<gjm> jak mnie to wkurwia jak ktoś przychodzi z kurewsko lamerskim pytaniem i liczy na poważną odpowiedź :F
<gjm> ups
<gjm> nie ten kanał
<gjm> shame on me
<DaZ> zbanuj sie
<gjm> odpokutowane
<grek> hm w logach nic nie ma a  moze wie ktos jak uruchomic hibernacje z konsoli - pewnie cos wyskoczy
<DaZ> pm-suspend
<DaZ> chyba,ze chcesz to smieszkowe cos na dysk :f
<DaZ> to pm-costam
<gjm> pm-hibernate zią
<grek> tak pm-hibernate jako root
<grek> dziala
<grek> zachibernowal wiec nie wykrylem bedu hibernowania jako user podejzewam ze jakis proces nei pozawala na hibernacje czasem wyskakuje komunikat ale nie zawsze
<grek> ale ok pm-hibernate mozebyc z prawem roota moze mocniej dziala tzn nie pyta procesow albo cos :)
<gjm> grek: staraj się pisać po polsku
<grek> ok, mam dziwna klawiaturę i ciężko
<gjm> Braille'a
<gjm> <;
<grek> ale postaram się, teraz ide w hibernacje cześć :)
<m477> wódeczka :)
<foreste> czesc
<gjm> nie
<pakos> hmm
<pakos> randomowe zwieszki, ciekawe gdzie lezy przyczyna
<kretu> pamięć?
<BlessJah> pakos: memtest
<pakos> zrobie aczkolwiek nie wiem, musze specjalnie jechac bo to u brata, zrobilem mu 2 dni temy instalke 12.04
<pakos> wczesniej starszym ltsem jechal i bylo ok
<panx> siema :D
<panx> wam :D
<panx> mam pytanko , czy video: x264   audio: copy → xy.mkv to dobry wybór???? ;]
<panx> w mencoderze?
<jacekowski> a co robisz
<Voldenet> panx: Tak.
<Voldenet> chociaż zależy z czego do czego chcesz
<Voldenet> bo jak masz źródłowe audio w PCM to tak średnio copy to dobry wybór
<Voldenet> jak chcesz mkv robić, to daj x264 (libx264) video i aac dźwięk
<panx> Voldenet, film  konwertuje
<panx> 5.1 AC3 ma :P
<panx> chyba ac3 :P
<panx> nie mam gnome2, to nie wqiem
<Voldenet> no cóż, nie polecam ac3
<panx> a w ACC zmieli mi do 5.1? ;]
<Voldenet> chociaż w mkv nawet flac robią
<Voldenet> aac ma 5.1
<panx> faac  ma 5.1? ;]
<Voldenet> chyba tak
<Voldenet> btw, w opcjach x264 sobie daj coś w stylu:
<Voldenet> cabac=1:ref=8:deblock=1:0:0:analyse=0x3:0x133:me=umh:subme=9:psy=1:psy_rd=1.00:0.00:mixed_ref=1:me_range=16:chroma_me=1:trellis=2:8x8dct=1:cqm=0:deadzone=21,11:fast_pskip=1:chroma_qp_offset=-2:threads=12:sliced_threads=0:nr=0:decimate=1:mbaff=0:constrained_intra=0:bframes=3:b_pyramid=2:b_adapt=2:b_bias=0:direct=3:wpredb=1:wpredp=2:keyint=250:keyint_min=25:scenecut=40:intra_refresh=0:rc_lookahead=60:rc=crf:
<Voldenet> mbtree=1:crf=18.0:qcomp=0.60:qpmin=10:qpmax=51:qpstep=4:ip_ratio=1.40:aq=1:1.00
<Voldenet> ładny, mały plik wychodzi
<Voldenet> /dość mały/
<panx> ja używam ko kodowania filmu z( z DVD) takiej komendy : mencoder -ovc x264 -oac copy -mf fps=30 VIDEO_TS_01.vob -o Za-Linią-Wroga-2.mkv
<Voldenet> chociaż da się jeszcze pokombinować z tym, w zależności od tego co dokładnie tam masz za film
<Voldenet> no cóż, nie wiem jakie są domyślne opcje u ciebie, więc nie powiem czy dobrze
<Voldenet> -x264opts i tam to moje dopisz
<panx> za dużo coś tych opcji :D
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<Voldenet> no to jak tam chcesz, możesz bez opcji jechać :>
<panx> i tak ładny obraz jest :D
<Voldenet> No, w sumie
<Voldenet> btw, polecam mp4
<Voldenet> mp4 z x264 i aac jest bardziej uniwersalne
<Voldenet> chyba, że robisz mkv z napisami sub/idx
<foreste> linux to mocny system ;p
<Voldenet> potwierdzam
<gjm> filozof :f
<Voldenet> najlepsze są chmury
<Voldenet> te, co się płaci za ilość godzin
<foreste> wytrzmymal zmiane kontrolera sata
<Voldenet> kupujesz kilka chmur na 5h i robisz ddosa
<foreste> a win jak zawsze siadl ;p
<Voldenet> koszt: 20 złotych
<Voldenet> radość wielka
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> foreste: Windows nie musiał siąść, profil sprzętowy było trzeba zmienić
<Voldenet> chociaż mogli pomyśleć, żeby automatycznie się tworzył nowy przy zmianie sprzętu
<foreste> ale nie moglem
<panx> czemu?
<foreste> bo zainstalowany byl system na dysku
<Voldenet> a...
<Voldenet> no tak
<foreste> a to dysk sata
<panx> chodzi nmi czmu z mp4 jest uniwersalniejsze
<foreste> sszkoda ze chroota w windows niema ;p
<panx> Voldenet, wielkość pliku nie wpływa czy to mkv czy mp4?
<panx> Available codecs:
<panx>    copy     - frame copy, without re-encoding (useful for AC3)
<panx>    pcm      - uncompressed PCM audio
<panx>    mp3lame  - cbr/abr/vbr MP3 using libmp3lame
<panx>    lavc     - FFmpeg audio encoder (MP2, AC3, ...)
<panx>    faac     - FAAC AAC audio encoder
<panx> i nie mam aac :D
<panx> sorki za spamowanie
<Voldenet> panx: nie
<Voldenet> mkv i mp4 to tylko kontenery
<panx> Voldenet, tak myślałem :)
<Voldenet> faac to jest aac
<panx> aaa , :P
<panx> ok ok faac
<panx> do .mp4 robię, chociaż nie wiem, dlaczego jest jak to powiedziałeś że jest bardziej cośtam
<gjm> panx: nie wklejaj tu ;f
<panx> gjm, już przeprosiłem za spamowanie/wklejanie
<Voldenet> panx: głównie dlatego, że np. komórki i ps3 nie radzą sobie z mkv
<Voldenet> ale z mp4 już tak
<jacekowski> ps3 sobie daje rade z mkv
<panx> mój tablet tez daje rady z mkv ;d
<jacekowski> zalezy od kodeka w srodku
<jacekowski> ale jako tako mkv daje rade
<panx> moja nokia nie daje rady w ogóle nie rozpoznaje x264, nie mówiąc o x263
<Voldenet> jacekowski: nie
<Voldenet> mam ps3
<Voldenet> i sprawdzałem
<Voldenet> po prostu wypisuje głupoty typu 'nieznany format'
<panx> jako to ps3 :D, mam xbox'a i rozpoznaje najdziwniejsze gówno ... :D
<panx> nawet jakieś .ASF xD
<Voldenet> a ja mam laptopa tańszego niż xbox lub ps3
<Voldenet> i radzi sobie ze wszystkimi formatami
<Voldenet> konsole to badziew
<panx> chociaż z .qt sobie nie radzi :P
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: no popatrz. A moja konsola ps3 odtwarza mkv
<Voldenet> co...
<Voldenet> ale tak po sieci?
<Voldenet> czy z dysku zewnętrznego
<panx> w zasadzie.... .qt ktoś jeszcze używa??? ew. .rm ??
<bastetmilo> Po sieci.
<Voldenet> Dziwne.
<panx> qt - Quick Time , rm - Real Player ;]
<Voldenet> mov to format apple i tak, używają go gęsto
<panx> mov to apple? :D
<Voldenet> w tutorialach video do programów często widuję
<panx> ale jajka ;d
<Voldenet> mov to quicktime
<jacekowski> panx: jaka nokia?
<panx> jacekowski, Nokia N95 -3
<Voldenet> a http://manuals.playstation.net/document/en/ps3/current/video/filetypes.html
<Voldenet> tutaj nie ma mkv
<Voldenet> i moja konsola nie odtwarza
<Voldenet> Dziwne.
<bastetmilo> Pewne rzeczy trzeba umieć zrobić.
<Voldenet> ...co
<Voldenet> to jest na to jakiś ciekawy myk?
<jacekowski> panx: N95 umie x264
<panx> jacekowski, moja pokazuje środkowy placec :D
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: jak odtworzyć mkv na ps3?
<bastetmilo> Nie nazwałabym tego mykiem. Po prostu jest narzędzie do tego, żeby ps3 otwarzała po sieci mkv, rmvb i kilka innych dzinwych formatów.
<Voldenet> a...
<panx> "Unknow file type" coś takiego :P
<Voldenet> czyli po prostu
<Voldenet> komp transkoduje
<Voldenet> czyli samo ps3 odtwarza mp4
<Voldenet> :<
<bastetmilo> Media Server
<Voldenet> tak tak, ale tak to też umiem, ale to wymaga procesora mocnego nieraz
<Voldenet> powodzenia w transkodowaniu 1080p z napisami stylizowanymi do mp4 za pomocą pentium 4
<bastetmilo> hm. U mnie leciało z 2 letniego laptopa HP
<Voldenet> przecież dwuletni sprzęt to prawie nowy
<Voldenet> pentium 4 wyszło z użycia jakieś 10 lat temu
<zenmaste1> 40 lat minęło jak jeden dzień ^^
<Voldenet> nie zmienia to faktu, że laptopa to ja sobie mogę bezpośrednio po hdmi podłączyć i będę miał dźwięk 5.1 z obrazem 1080
<Voldenet> zresztą zależy jeszcze co się odtwarza
<Voldenet> bo u mnie samo dekodowanie potrafi 40% proca zeżreć
<bastetmilo> Ja np. nie mam tak długiego kabla hdmi zeby nie musisc podchodzi do laptopa i puszczac nastepny...
<bastetmilo> film*
<Voldenet> no, te kable hdmi są ciekawe
<Voldenet> maksymalna długość ich to chyba 20 centymetrów
<Voldenet> bo zawsze są za krótkie
<jacekowski> Voldenet: nie ma limitu
<qermit> bastetmilo: polecam sterowanie mpc z komórki
<Voldenet> kabel miedziany bez limitu?
<Voldenet> wątpię
<jacekowski> Voldenet: nie ma w standardzie limitu
<jacekowski> Voldenet: to raz, dwa to ze miedziany zaden problem
<jacekowski> Voldenet: moglby i byc nadprzewodnik
<jacekowski> Voldenet: limituje pojemnosc kabla
<Voldenet> no to 100m kabla zrób i zobaczymy, czy prześlesz obraz hdmi
<bastetmilo> qermit: mam pada... po co mi to
<Voldenet> powodzenia :P
<jacekowski> Voldenet: hdmi to tylko 1 gigabit
<Voldenet> btw, pady ps3 są bluetooth
<jacekowski> 10gigabitow
<qermit> bastetmilo: to możesz z pada
<jacekowski> Voldenet: ethernet mozna po skretce 100m 100gbit
<Voldenet> za wikipedią
<Voldenet> Maksymalna odległość transmisji to 15 metrów
<Voldenet> jacekowski: no tak, wiem
<Voldenet> 100gbit...?!
<Voldenet> to coś już tyle obsługuje?
<jacekowski> Voldenet: hdmi standard nie specyfikuje odleglosci, zalezy tylko to od parametrow kabla i urzadzen transmisyjnych
<jacekowski> Voldenet: tak
<qermit> jacekowski: jest zalecana maksymalna długość
<Voldenet> Miło
<jacekowski> Voldenet: przyzwoitymi kablami zrobisz 10-20m
<zenmaste1> part
<Voldenet> ale normalną utp 5e zrobisz 100gbit?
<Voldenet> bo pchanie wszędzie stp to cheaterstwo
<jacekowski> stp czy utp jest bez znaczenia
<Voldenet> poza tym, kilkaset metrów ekranowanego kabla i ich koszt jakoś do mnie nie przemawia
<jacekowski> ethernet nie wymaga ekranowania i nic mu nie daje
<jacekowski> chyba ze masz silne pola magnetyczne ktore moga wyindukowac potencjaly wyzsze niz 1kV
<jacekowski> wtedy musisz ekranowac
<jacekowski> Voldenet: cat6 mozna 40m 100gbit, cat7 mozna 100m
<Voldenet> uhm...
<Voldenet> bo cat6 i 7 są bardzo popularne
<jacekowski> cat6 jest
<qermit> cat7 jeszcze nie widziałem
<jacekowski> cat6 latwiej kupic w sumie juz
<Voldenet> 100 metrów kabla 6 kosztuje według allegro... jakieś 150 złotych
<Voldenet> tymczasem kat5 za 50 się da kupić bez problemu
<jacekowski> to jakis drogi kabel znalazles
<Voldenet> >allegro
<Voldenet> patrzę od najtańszych
<Voldenet> inna sprawa, że są tam 4 oferty, więc niewiele
<jacekowski> jak ja kupowalem od producenta to kilometr cat6 kosztowal jakies 25% wiecej od cat5e
<Voldenet> kilometr
<Voldenet> i od producenta
<Voldenet> ja nie siedzę w temacie sieci mocno, nie robię i tak nic dłuższego od 30m
<Voldenet> w każdym razie, allegro przekonuje mnie, że kat6 wcale nie łątwiej kupić
<Voldenet> s/ą/a/
<qermit> 1st
<gjm> nie
<BlessJah> b
<gjm> grubo
<m477__> w chuj\
<m477__> ulzyles sobie?
<gjm> nie
<m477__> tak
<Voldenet> ach, te niestrawności freenode'a
<Guest76137> ja
<Guest76137> ja, Guest76137?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-02
<m477__> pijmy wutke :D
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<m477__> ;o
<bastetmilo> eh, chciałabym, żeby codziennie droga do pracy była jak dziś
<qermit> bastetmilo: z takimi dziurami?
<bastetmilo> qermit: w autostradzie nie ma dziur
<qermit> oj zdziwiła byś się
<bastetmilo> chodziło mi bardziej o to, ze jest cielutko, że nie ma korków, duże miasto bez tylu ludzi jest jakieś takie przyjemniejsze
<bastetmilo> qermit: na a4, którą jeżdżę nie ma dziur
<qermit> no może tam nie ma
<qermit> dziś
<qermit> ale dziury i spękania są zaplanowane przez ministerstwo właściwe
<bastetmilo> oczywiście
<qermit> http://www.tvn24.pl/0,1742454,0,1,pekniecia-na-laczniku-z-a2-to-spodziewany-efekt,wiadomosc.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bujbm63> (at www.tvn24.pl)
<gjm> bry
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<gjm> heeej bastetmilo
<gjm> no i cześć qermit
 * bastetmilo pierwszy raz odzyskuje dane z kopii zapasowej w Ubu1 
<jacekowski> qermit: droga musi peknac
<jacekowski> qermit: bo to wszystko sie rozszerza pod wplywem ciepla i kurczy
<jacekowski> tylko ze to sie przewaznie robi tak ze sie nacina w miejscu gdzie ma peknac
<jacekowski> i zakleja jakims bitumicznym czyms
<jacekowski> ktore jest elastyczne
<shpaq> mornin'
<qermit> jacekowski: no szit szerlok?
<qermit> jacekowski: tylko że autostrada soloża jest wykonana w takiej samej technologii a nie pęka "planowo" z tego co wiem
<qermit> kurdemol coś jądro mi nie chce się uruchomić :/
<DaZ> uderz
<Thorbjor1> Ktos juz morduje sie z tym nowym LTS?
<cojack> o/
<cojack> niech mi ktos wytlumaczy
<cojack> co to za czcionka w tym ubuntu12.04?!
<cojack> oczy mnie bolom
<gjm> cojack: prosiłem o coś
<gjm> sprawdź w ustawieniach
<Thorbjorn> ubuntu-mono
<mati75> "bolom"
<DaZ> bolom.
<DaZ> mie tesz bolom
<DaZ> ale generalnie to mono wyszło im nawet fajnie
<cojack> w bulu i nadzieji
<mati75> misie nie khce
<DaZ> byłę betatesterę to wię
<DaZ> :f
<cojack> aa juz wiem czemu mnie oczy bola
<cojack> zapomnialem zalozyc okularow
<cojack> \o/
<Thorbjorn> co  to za trollinio?
<BlessJah> gjm: koniec koncow, jak wyszlo z regulaminem?
<BlessJah> zdaje sie ze nie dotrwalem
<gjm> kwestia do omówienia
<BlessJah> nadal
<mati75> http://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/policja-zlapala-bankomatowego-wybuchiwacza/
<Thorbjorn> Buuu... pali si chce a fa niet
<cojack> rzucali akumulatorem :D :D :D
<Thorbjorn> Wlaczam TVN a tam temat... "Dlaczego kobieta placze po orgazmie...
<Thorbjorn> "
<gjm> pasjonujące
<cojack> wiecie co jest 3 maja?
<cojack> wiecie?
<bastetmilo> Thorbjorn: ja juz mam nowe ubu
<cojack> na bank nie wiecie
<DaZ> czwartek.
<cojack> tera online!
<Thorbjorn> bastetmilo: ja wlasnie instaluje
<Thorbjorn> tak  srednio mi odpowiada
<Thorbjorn> ten dash nowy to jakas porazka
<Thorbjorn> kuwa dysk mi  sie przegrzewa :/
<gjm> nie kuwuj
<bastetmilo> dash? w sensie panel?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: kliknij na szarobrązową ikonkę z logo unity
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: lewy górny róg
<BlessJah> to jest dash
<bastetmilo> Ja tam używam już prawie 2 miesiące do pracy Ubuntu z Unity i jestem bardzo zadowolona.
<cojack> Wizard: \o
<DaZ> kde kde kde <:
<cojack> http://tera-europe.com/uploads/pics/11_1920x1200.jpg
<cojack> DaZ: paczaj
<DaZ> znowu jakies elfy? :f
<cojack> elfpiczki
<DaZ> nuda.
<cojack> to akurat nie jest elf
<cojack> a castanics
<cojack> jak kolwiek to brzmi
<DaZ> jesteś taki oczytany
<bastetmilo> fascynujące
<DaZ> a to z opłatami działa jak guildwarsy, czy chcą comiesieczny haracz? :f
<DaZ> łe, haracz.
<cojack> haracz
<cojack> tam bydzie z 50ziko/msc
<DaZ> tak bardzo 60 ojro za 30 dni gry
<DaZ> iksde iksde
<DaZ> jasne.
<cojack> powaznie
<cojack> czytalem juz ;p
<bastetmilo> cojack: Słonko, zacznij pisać ładnie po polsku jak przystało na prawdziwego patriotę, Wizard już Cię tyle razy o to prosił.
<DaZ> jak jestem antypolakiem to nie musze, c'nie? :f
<cojack> bastetmilo: chodzi Ci o uzywanie znakow diakrytycznych?
<bastetmilo> cojack: aż tyle od Ciebie nie wymagam.
<cojack> to sie ciesze
<jacekowski> qermit: wszystko musi peknac, tylko sa dwa sposoby, albo natniesz i zakleisz i masz problem z glowy, albo olejesz i jak peknie to bedzie sie woda dostawac i rozsadzac bardziej
<qermit> jacekowski: wszystko było by ok, gdyby jeździły takie służby i smołowały te pęknięcia
<qermit> ale nie, w polsce trzeba czekać aż dziura będzie conajmniej 1m X 1m
<cojack> tera tera
<cojack> nie zara :<
<mati75> cojack: lepszą polszczyzną mówią wieśniaki na dyskotece niż ty
<Ashiren> nyoro~n
<cojack> mati75: czuje sie jak dziecko ktore czeka na pierwsza gwiazdke na niebie by zasiasc do kolacji wigilijnej i moc juz isc rozpakowac prezenty
<jacekowski> qermit: i nie do konca robi sie to tak jak w polsce
<cojack> bez kitu, jeszcze 13h i tera! :D
<jacekowski> qermit: bo w polsce klada grube warstwy zeby to szybciej zrobic
<jacekowski> qermit: za granica warstwy sa ciensze
<jacekowski> qermit: bo pekniecia nie ida w tym samym miejscu przez warstwy
<jacekowski> qermit: wiec w razie jak sie zrobi dziura w jednej warstwie to dalej nie jest to dziura gleboka na pol metra
<gjm> co-co-combo breaker
<jacekowski> http://maps.google.co.uk/?ll=51.847046,0.724239&spn=0.007688,0.052314&t=m&z=15&layer=c&cbll=51.847046,0.72423&panoid=etv_bONlDIEC88C0c_3gwA&cbp=12,357.47,,0,13.14
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/87h3ymc> (at maps.google.co.uk)
<jacekowski> tu w sumie takie cos ladnie widac
<jacekowski> bo niestety, w drogach sie musza robic dziury i musza pekac
<jacekowski> ale mozna tak to budowac ze pekniecia sa mniejsze i kontrolowane
<jacekowski> a dwa, to jest tez kwestia latania tego na biezaco
<jacekowski> jak w UK jest dziura w drodze bo sie zdarza, to w zaleznosci od dziury, albo w nocy to naprawiaja
<jacekowski> a jak juz jest calkiem powazna to zamykaja droge/pas i robia
<qermit> jacekowski: gdzie ty tam dziury widzisz?
<jacekowski> qermit: w gornej warstwie
<jacekowski> qermit: masz dziruy
<qermit> wybacz, ale nie podzielam twojego zdania
<qermit> to jest piękna równiutka droga
<jacekowski> masz niskie wymagania
<jacekowski> tam masz czarna warstwe scieralna gruba na 25mm
<jacekowski> przez ktora przeswituje goly beton
<gjm> no, nie taka ładna
<gjm> jak na ichniejsze warunki
<panx> witam serdecznie ^^
<m477__> ja nie
<Diabelko> jacekowski: w warszawie w niektórych miejscach popierdzieliło roboli i w nocy robią
<Diabelko> najlepsze jest to, że robią głównie uliczki osiedlowe w nocy i ludziom spać nie dają
<Diabelko> +10 do sprytu
<jacekowski> no tutaj to autostrady i takie tam
<jacekowski> dosyc czesto sie zdarza ze jedziesz o 22 albo pozniej i z 4 pasow robi sie 1
<jacekowski> ale pol szychty to chyba rozstawiaja te pacholki
<jacekowski> bo to jest tak 5 mil pacholkow ustawionych co 1m
<jacekowski> a potem drugie pol szychty je zbieraja
<dweller> a kiedy łatają dziury?
<Diabelko> dweller: załatanie dziur to chwila moment
<Diabelko> dweller: podziwiam polskie technologie łatania dziur
<dweller> no ja też
<Diabelko> potrafią wysypać tym piaskiem smołowym
<Diabelko> i spierdolić, licząc że przyjdzie 60 stopni na słońcu
<Diabelko> i rozpuści
<dweller> u mnie na ulicy walą żwir, smołę, żwir, piach i gotowe
<Diabelko> a, sam się kicknę
<Diabelko> dweller: no to w Warszawie na Jana Pawła do tej pory czasem łażą z czajniczkami ;)
<dweller> a potem jak samochody jadą do napieprza po nogach kamieniami T__T
<jacekowski> dweller: a dostales kiedys kamieniem w szybe
<dweller> dostałem dzieckiem w zderzak
<jacekowski> jedziesz sobie takie 70-80mph i nagle jebut
<jacekowski> bo kamien gdzies z asfaltu sie odkleil
<jacekowski> i jebut tobie w szybe
<dweller> sądzę że to byłoby możliwe u mnie na ulicy
<jacekowski> to tak srednio co 2-3k mil sie zdarza
<dweller> raz dostałem odłamkim to mi nogę rozcieło ;f
<jacekowski> co drugi raz robi dziure w szybie
<jacekowski> dlatego wiekszosc aut tutaj jezdzi z popekanymi szybami
<jacekowski> bo dopoki nie peknie calkiem albo gdzies widocznosci nie ogranicza to nikt nie wymienia
<jacekowski> bo pomimo tego ze to grosze taka wymiana to i tak jest to strata pieniedzy
<dweller> w sumie podziwiam dzieciaka, odbił się, przeturlał 3m i pobiegł do matki bo ta go utrzymać nie mogła i na ulice wybiegł
<Diabelko> dzieci są twarde jak koty
<jacekowski> jechales za szybko
<dweller> 30km/h to nie jest szybko
<jacekowski> albo nie patrzales co sie dzieje dookola
<dweller> pomijam że dohamowałem jeszcze
<gjm> albo mu po prostu wbiegł?
<dweller> a dzieciak miał z 4 lata
<Diabelko> jacekowski: bez przesady, nie wszystko da się przewidzieć
<jacekowski> jak dzieciaka uderzyles to znaczy sie bylo za szybko
<jacekowski> Diabelko: jedzie przez miasto, widzial ze dzieciak sie wyrywa i chu* wie co zrobi
<dweller> jacekowski: no cóż, wyskoczył zza samochodu stojącego na poboczu
<jacekowski> to zwolnic, i przygotowac sie na staniecie
<jacekowski> dweller: dlatego takie sie omija z daleka i zwalnia
<dweller> gdy mój przód był na wysokości jego tylnych drzwi
<Diabelko> jacekowski: ale jeśli widzisz, że matka trzyma dziecko, to skąd masz wiedzieć że to matka "bezsilna" i 3-latka utrzymać nie potrafi?
<dweller> ide coś zjeść
<jacekowski> Diabelko: z doswiadczenia i innych takich
<jacekowski> cudzego doswiadczenia tez
<jacekowski> malo ktora utrzyma 3 latka
<jacekowski> mnie jak mialem 7 lat musialo 4 pielegniarki trzymac zeby krew pobrac
<jacekowski> musialy*
<Diabelko> lol
<Diabelko> kończę z oglądaniem filmów z polskimi napisami
<Diabelko> "pinky swear"=="przysięga na całe życie"
<Diabelko> jacekowski: pobieranie krwi to co innego, adrelina, strach, wola walki, instynkt przetrwania
<Diabelko> a na ulicy to po prostu chce mu się biegać, to nie ma tyle siły
<jacekowski> a 3 latek jak sie wyrywa
<jacekowski> tez ma sile
<bastetmilo> No proszę, a moja 3 siostra w stalowym uścisku mojej dłoni nigdy sie na ulice nie wyrwała. No ale ja mam wyobraźnie.
<bastetmilo> 3 letnia*
<DaZ> instynkt instynktowi nierówny <:
<bastetmilo> ale ma dziś osobie wysokie mniemanie, kazałam pannie spadać na drzewo ponad 5 miesiecy temu, a ona dalej do mnie wypisuje i chce się spotkać.
 * cojack slini sie na sama mysl o tera
<DaZ> too much information
<bastetmilo> co to jest ta 'tera'?
<bastetmilo> jakaś gra?
<cojack> ta
<m477__> 10**9
<cojack> nawet juz zlozylem podanie na forum do gildii
<DaZ> łojezu
<DaZ> czuje sie jakbym znowu był w tej podstawowce
<DaZ> >:
<m477__> o moj boshe
<cojack> co zajawka to nie moge ^^
<gjm> cojack: co nas to obchodzi? skończ
<m477__> nie
<cojack> gjm: przepraszam
 * cojack <3 tera
<m477__> tera lecisz
<bastetmilo> m477__: zaraz Ty polecisz
<m477__> hehehehe
<cojack> ;<
<shpaq> o, mrock, zło i cierpienie
<shpaq> tutaj są operatorzy? ;)
<bastetmilo> Nie, wcale nas nie ma :)
<shpaq> nie wierzę
<gjm> cojack: coś jeszcze?
<cojack> gjm: nic nic
<bastetmilo> shpaq: pozwolisz, że nie będziemy robić demonstracji władzy :)
<shpaq> skoro tak ładnie prosisz to pozwolę [;
<m477__> hhoho
<m477__> niektorym sie w glowie poprzewracalo widze
<bastetmilo> nie bardziej niż tobie.
<m477__> uderz w stol ...
<gjm> m477__: zamknij się w końcu
<m477__> masz problem?
<gjm> mam
<m477__> no coz :]
<cojack> \o/
<cojack> dobra
<cojack> prawie 13
<cojack> jeszcze 4h ^^
<grek> czesc daje tar -cvzf www.tar.gz www/ --exclude="www/cache/"
<grek> ale ignoruje to exclude tzn kompresuje razem z tym
<Ozil> bastetmilo: ping
<bastetmilo> Ozil: pong. Co jest?
<Ozil> już ci piszę na priv
<bastetmilo> Hmm. Czy ktoś też ma problem pojawianiem się panelu w nowum Ubu? Mam właczone autoukrywanie.
<bastetmilo> I teraz jak dojade kursorem do krawedzi to wyglada tak
<bastetmilo> jakby bardzo chciał wyjsc, ale nie moze i tak drga
<bastetmilo> i po dłuzszej chwili dopiero sie pokazuje
<Ozil> qermit: ping
<Ozil> Wizard: ping
<qermit> Ozil: ?
<Ozil> qermit: mogę na priv ?
<qermit> Ozil: to zalezy , powiedz o co chodzi
<qermit> Ozil: nie moge bo nie banowalem
<Ozil> no to kto mu dał ?
<gjm> komu?
<Ozil> kwpolska
<gjm> Ozil: a co ci do tego?
<Ozil> wyraził skruchę i obiecał poprawę a to mój ziomek z mojej drużyny A
<Yuras> Hej miśki
<DaZ> jouł
<gjm> ty się sobą najpierw zajmij żebyś ty nie wyrwał
<Yuras> Wprawdzie Fedora to nie Ubuntu, ale to ten sam linux więc...
<gjm> nie
<DaZ> nie
<Yuras> Cicho bądź
<Yuras> nie
<Yuras> Czyli doszliśmy do porozumienia
<Yuras> kontynuując
<gjm> tutaj rozmawiamy nt. Ubuntu
<Yuras> dobra
<Yuras> mam ubuntu
<gjm> nie doszliśmy
<Ozil> gjm: czyli ty go banowałeś? Bo on nie pamięta dokładnie kto
<gjm> jakbyś nie mógł sprawdzić sam
<Yuras> Ok, powiem, że mam Ubuntu, więc doszliśmy do porozumienia
<gjm> nie cwaniakuj
<qermit> Ozil: skoro nie pamieta to znaczy ze slusznie dostal
<Yuras> gjm
<Yuras> Możesz nie wymyślać?
<gjm> nie
<gjm> 14:24 -!- 2 - #ubuntu-pl: ban *!*Kwpolska@*unaffiliated/kwpolska [by Wizard!~wziuuuu@unaffiliated/wizard123,  2260313 secs ago]
<Yuras> Nawet nie wiesz o co chodzi a już jeździsz po teflonie
<qermit> Yuras: wciales sie jak babci gacie w pol rozmowy
<gjm> nie pyskuj
<DaZ> ale tu dzisiaj u was smiesznie
<Yuras> :O
<Yuras> Lol
<Yuras> nie to nie
<Yuras> Mam problem z pkg-config i kadu
<bastetmilo> Yuras: masz temat o fedorze? Idź na kanał fedory.
<Yuras> ale tu widzę wszyscy tacy weseli
<Yuras> że się wypchajcie
<Yuras> Kurna
<Yuras> Tu jest dużo ludzi
<DaZ> kanał fedory <:
<Ozil> gjm: dzięki za wyjaśnienie
<Yuras> I Polaków
 * qermit podlacza sie pod 230V
<DaZ> ja jestem niemiec
<cojack> Strona kodowa CP852 po raz pierwszy pojawi?a si? w systemie MS-DOS w wersji 5.0, wydanej we wrze?niu 1991 r.
<qermit> cojack: krzaczysz
<gjm> osiwieję tu
<cojack> boze, kto tego jeszcze uzywa?
<DaZ> cojack: ty chyba
<gjm> qermit: zostaw mi kawałek gniazdka
<DaZ> <:
<cojack> qermit: kopiuj wklej mi dodalo pl znaczki
<Yuras> Pierwszy raz jestem na tym kanale od chyba roku, świetnie wrażenie.
<Yuras> Dowidzenia.
<cojack> ja ich nie stosuje
<DaZ> wololo
<bastetmilo> ale foch
<cojack> qermit: konwerter pisalem programu z rzecz pospolitej mala ksiegowosc
<cojack> i gosciu tam takiego kodowania uzyl do zapisu znakow
<cojack> tzn programu, bazy danych
<gjm> cojack: Rzeczpospolita, razem
<cojack> niech w koncu te dinozaury wymra
<gjm> qermit: http://pastebin.ca/2143176
<gjm> hahaha
<Ozil> zal
<gjm> śmiechłem
<dweller> Ozil: gdyby kwpolska nie chciał bana to sam by poprosił o zdjęcie
<Ozil> ja to unormuje już mam parę osób przeciwko temu terrorowi
<DaZ> TERROR
<cojack> rezim
<DaZ> te uczucie gdy smieszki nie potrafia sprawdzic banlisty btw
<DaZ> <:
<termi_> jak dzieci :D
<dweller> Ozil: Ty na pczy terroru nie widziałeś
<dweller> :>
<bastetmilo> LOL
<gjm> Ozil: unormujesz
<dweller> oczy*
<gjm> :)
<Psotnick> O, cześć gjm :D
<termi> haha
<gjm> Psotnick: cześć Psotnick
<Psotnick> sup?
<DaZ> sieje terror :f
<gjm> już nie myślę, po co ten hl
<dweller> ehm
<cojack> i tak o to skonczyl sie pogrom terroru
<Psotnick> Dopiero 14 ;P
<dweller> qermit: gjm szaleje
<cojack> po manifestacji
<Psotnick> Jaki telefon się teraz opłaca kupić za 500-600zł?
<gjm> nie szaleje, tylko tym razem przesadził, próbuje sprowadzić Kw który dostał bana, chce żeby zaprowadził porządki nie mając uprawnień (?) pyskuje, kombinuje i do tej pory nie opanował jeżyka polskiego w stopniu zadawalającym, coś jeszcze wyjaśnić?
<termi> tak co to jest jeżyk polski?
<termi> :D
<qermit> Psotnick: nokia
<qermit> 3110
<cojack> 5510
<qermit> będziesz hipsta
<dweller> 3310
<dweller> podbijesz świat
<cojack> nawet slit focie strzelisz
<Psotnick> 3110 za 500-600zł?
<Psotnick> Coś drogo
<termi> reszte przepij :)
<cojack> funkiel nowka z folia
<grek> mam taka komende > tar zcvf - /Scripts | ssh grek@serwer "cat > /tmp/wwwdata.tar.gz"
<Psotnick> Myślałem nad N900, ale jak 3110 to 3110 :P
<grek> sek chyba dziala
<grek> to ma kopiowac bezposrednio na serwer czy najpierw do tmp czy gdzies ? potrzebuje zgrac serwer przez ssh do tag na inny na 1 jest malo miejsca
<grek> nie starczy na tymczasowy wiecie moze czy ta komenda juest ok ?
<gjm> grek: scp
<cojack> grek: a o scp slyszal?
<cojack> tak tego nie zrobisz :D
<grek> no scp kopiuje ale tam jest masa malych plikow wiec chcialem pchac jaok tar
<gjm> no to zkompresuj i wyślij
<cojack> tar -> scp -> amen
<gjm> skompresuj*
<Psotnick> ew sftp
<grek> to wiem - chce skompresować do scp czy ssh / bo jak napisałem nie mam miejsca na spakowanie lokalnie
<cojack> :D
<grek> a to 8 gb bardzo malych plikow wiec jaok tar przejdzie w miare jako pliki pewnie pare dni :)
<cojack> to podmontuj dysk po ssh i zrob to zdalnie
<cojack> ale to jeden h
<DaZ> ano sshfs spoko ziom
<grek> no bo bedzie do /tmp dawal ale wydaje mi sie zeby bylo jakies polecenie tworzenia tar bezposrednio na zewnetrznym serwerze wlasnie przez ssh chyba
<pk1001100011> Hi ubunciaki!
<cojack> grek: tar chyba robi tmpa w miejscu w ktorym wykonujesz tara
<cojack> albo w sciezce docelowej
<grek> no wlasnie w docelowej jak by robil to by bylo ok
<cojack> to wez mu zmien
<cojack>  -D chyba
<grek> tar zcvfD - Scripts | ssh grek@serwer "cat > /tmp/wwwdata.tar.gz" ?
<cojack> oO
<DaZ> bogato
<grek> no dziala to
<grek> ginialne :)
<grek> pakuje po pare plikow wysyla i znowy pakuje bo z listowaniem dalem
<cojack> powaznie to dziala?
<grek> tak cudo :)
<grek> bez robienia tymczasowego pliku bezposrednio na zewnetrzy serwer idzie tar
<cojack> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-use-tar-command-through-network-over-ssh-session/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/38yu3a> (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<cojack> grek: trujesz dupe jak znalazles komende ;>
<grek> pytalem bo nie dzialalo
<cojack> http://wyborcza.biz/Firma/1,101618,11612703,Pizza_prosto_z_sieci__czyli_technologia_w_sluzbie.html?utm_medium=SM&utm_campaign=FB_Wyborcza_biz&utm_source=facebook.com
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/c7hhoh8> (at wyborcza.biz)
<cojack> widzieli?
<cojack> 120mln ;<
<qermit> grek: jeszcze możesz dodać dodać sobie w środku polecenie pv
<grek> co to da ?
<qermit> progress bar
<grek> acha no to jeszcze ladniej :)
<cojack> ale to trzeba miec pv
<cojack> od tak sobie go nie ma
<cojack> qermit: i to nie czasem pv -p ?
<grek> to jak by byla cala skladania tar zcvf - Scripts | ssh grek@serwer "cat > /tmp/wwwdata.tar.gz"
<cojack> tar zcvf - Scripts | pv -pe | ssh grek@serwer "cat > /tmp/wwwdata.tar.gz" taka chyba co?
<cojack> ale jeszcze mozesz machnac tak:
<cojack> tar zcvf - Scripts | pv -p -e -s $(du -sb Scripts | awk '{print $1}') | ssh grek@serwer "cat > /tmp/wwwdata.tar.gz" taka chyba co?
<cojack> http://www.catonmat.net/blog/unix-utilities-pipe-viewer/ tutaj opisane
<grek> ok dzieki super
<bastetmilo> Czy ktoś ma problem z chrome na nowum Ubu?
<panx> bastetmilo, a kto używa chrome :D
<bastetmilo> ja
<bastetmilo> bo Opera to juz totalnie odpada
<gjm> Fajerfoks
<qermit> bastetmilo: jaka karta graficzna?
<bastetmilo> to może ja opisze problem.
<cojack> bastetmilo: ja mialem problem jak sobie wlaczyme rernderowanie stron za pomca gpu
<cojack> wyinstalowalem i zainstalowalem --purge obowiazkowo
<cojack> problem znikl
<bastetmilo> mam otwarte chrome, klikam w inna aplikacje, potem klikam w aktywator na panelu a glupie chrome sie znow uruchami na stronie startowej
<bastetmilo> za kazdym razem jak klikne na panelu wygla tak jakby sie od nowa otwierało
<bastetmilo> w ogóle teraz się nie pojawia w panelu
<bastetmilo> to chyba nie ma nic wspolnego z karta graficzna nie?
<cojack> nie
<panx> mam pytanko jak sprzwdzić jakiego kodeka używa dane video?? ;]
<panx> w gnome2 było w preferancjach :D
 * bastetmilo słucha Clint Black - Like The Rain
<MajkiFajki> czemu ja na tym kanale nie mam polskich znaków u Was?
<MajkiFajki> tzn zamiast polskich znaków w Waszych wypowiedziach s± krzaki
<gjm> MajkiFajki: bo masz złe kodowanie ustawione
<qermit> MajkiFajki: ustaw utf-8
<MajkiFajki> dzia³am
<qermit> `utf-8
<qermit> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<MajkiFajki> i jak ->>> ¶
<MajkiFajki> jest literka si?
<termi> nie krzak
<gjm> nie, zmień kodowanie
<MajkiFajki> zmienilem, moze xchatg potrzebuje restartu
<MajkiFajki> brb
<MajkiFajki> ok
<qermit> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<MajkiFajki> test ->>> ś
<qermit> teraz dobrze
<MajkiFajki> :]
<MajkiFajki> działa wszystko supcio \o/
<MajkiFajki> dzięki Panowie
<MajkiFajki> btw jestem na LXDE
<MajkiFajki> Unity, G Shell, MSGE - wszystko je procesor jak szalone
<MajkiFajki> non stop
<gjm> chyba MATE <;
<qermit> MajkiFajki: pewnei masz problem z dnsami
<MajkiFajki> gjm, MATE to chyba coś innego jeszcze
<MajkiFajki> qermit, dnsy? A co to ma wspólnego z CPU? Nie kumam
<gjm> a, fakt
<qermit> MajkiFajki: a jak top odpalisz to co tam widzisz w konsoli?
<MajkiFajki> jeśli to shell - to shell. Jeśli unity - to unity, jeśli Cinamon - to cinamon
<MajkiFajki> każdy player mp3 zjada z kilkadziesiąt procent CPU też, to chyba pulseaudio
<MajkiFajki> zaczynam żałować porzucenia Arch Linuksa, tam nie miałem takich jazzów
<qermit> MajkiFajki: pokaż screenshota
<MajkiFajki> O Jezu musiałbym się zalogować do Unity np
<MajkiFajki> to moment
<DaZ> lolco
<MajkiFajki> no ok jestem
<MajkiFajki> ale dopiero się zalogowałem
<MajkiFajki> więc jeszcze nie mam żadnych skoków
<MajkiFajki> shell 7%
<MajkiFajki> odpalmy coś
<MajkiFajki> i w ogóle Wam najnowszy FF w idlu też szaleje na CPU? Adblock + flashblock odpalone ofc
<MajkiFajki> teraz sobie idluje na 25%
<qermit> nie wiem, ja czekam na stabilnym debianie
<MajkiFajki> http://i.imgur.com/7GvTy.png
<MajkiFajki> przykład - Shell 21, FF 20 pare
<MajkiFajki> i to będzie rosnąć
<MajkiFajki> qermit, i jak Ci się to widzi
<cojack> MajkiFajki: bo to FF
<MajkiFajki> FF się aż tak popsuł?
<cojack> nom, jakies 9 numerkow temu
<MajkiFajki> Jezu
<MajkiFajki> To co wg Ciebie jest dobre?
<MajkiFajki> Bo Chromium nie lubię, jakieś takie dla kobiet
<cojack> nie jestem kobieta, lubie chromium
<MajkiFajki> Opera?
<cojack> nie uzywam
<DaZ> opera roksi.
 * bastetmilo instaluje Chromium, bo jest dla kobiet
<MajkiFajki> bo to lekka padaka, żeby mi FF w idlu zjadał 1/4 cpu
<Ashiren> elinks ftw!
<Ashiren> a poza tym to opera, chromium, ..., ff, ie ;o
<bastetmilo> y. U mnie Ff to 3% procka
<bastetmilo> compiz 31%
<qermit> bastetmilo: a masz serwer dźwięku?
<Ashiren> moze to galera :}
<bastetmilo> qermit: a mam?
<cojack> bastetmilo: 3% jak nie jest wlaczone co? :p
<bastetmilo> cojack: nie, jest właczone, gmail kilka zakładek
<bastetmilo> last.fm mi zżera więcej
<MajkiFajki> 2 te same strony - FF 30%, Opera 1%
<MajkiFajki> niech mi to ktoś wyjaśni
<Ashiren> ff sux, opera rox
<ToMo> gecko jest ociężałe
<MajkiFajki> A wymiana Gecko to praktycznie napisanie FF od nowa?
<ToMo> to engine firefoxa i innych mozillowatych
<MajkiFajki> czyli FF ma kulę u nogi nie do usunięcia
<ToMo> biją się w piersi, żez każdą wersją fx chodzi szybciej
<MajkiFajki> ale zjada CPU
<ToMo> tak, i ma kłopoty z obsługą pamięci, to pięta achillesowa fx
<MajkiFajki> trochę szkoda, bo FF to był kiedyś okręt flagowy open source
<MajkiFajki> dowód na to, że OS może tworzyć dobry soft
<Ashiren> 25% na idlu to jakis bug
<MajkiFajki> może być jasne, ale ja tak mam już od 2 numerków
<ToMo> fx to potomek netskejpa
<ToMo> a właściwie jego wersji deweloperskiej, której kod został uwolniony przed przejęciem netskejpa przez at&t
<qermit> MajkiFajki: zaletą OS jest to że możesz sobie zrobić forka i poprawić to co nie działa
<MajkiFajki> qermit, ja nie mówię, że OS ssie
<MajkiFajki> tylko kłopoty FF są smutne po prostu :(
<qermit> tru
<MajkiFajki> FF był wydarzeniem, że tak powiem
<ToMo> opera od swojego początku byłą projektowana do rozwiązań mobilnych, miała być lekka i szybka, i taka jest
<ToMo> to świetny browser
<qermit> ToMo: szkota tylko ze nie da sie jej uzywac na androidzie
<qermit> szkoda*
<ToMo> ja mam operę mobile na froyo
<ToMo> i nie narzekam
<satan> gjm: pedał!
<satan> gjm: chuj!
<Guest56666> gjm: pokemon!
<gjm> kick Guest56666
<m477__> AHAHAHAH
<gjm> co cię tak śmieszy?
<m477__> nom
<MajkiFajki> no dobra mam Chromium i koniec
<MajkiFajki> niech mnie Google szpieguje
<Diabelko> Chrome!=Chromium
<MajkiFajki> w sumie
<MajkiFajki> czyli Chromium nie będzie raportować Reptilianom, że oglądam porno?
<m477__> bendzie
<MajkiFajki> nie ma na to jakiegoś plagina?
<Diabelko> MajkiFajki: a masz jakikolwiek dowód, że za pomocą Chrome Reptilianie wiedzą, że oglądasz porno?
<MajkiFajki> no tam czasem Chrome nie wysyła info o przeglądanych stronach, aby reklamy działały lepiej?
<gjm> m477__: nie trolluj
<Diabelko> MajkiFajki: takie footprinty zostawiasz im używając wyszukiwarki, a nie przeglądarki
<Diabelko> dostaliby ostro po rzyciach, jakby mieli to w przeglądarce ;)
<MajkiFajki> hmm ciekawe
<MajkiFajki> Diabelko, dzięki :3
<Diabelko> MajkiFajki: duckduck.go
<Diabelko> aj, inaczej
<Diabelko> duckduckgo.com
<m477__> gjm: :)))
<MajkiFajki> i to jest super tajne
<MajkiFajki> lmfao http://www.wykop.pl/ramka/1124859/sad-zakazal-sprzedazy-windowsa-7-w-niemczech/
<Diabelko> MajkiFajki: nie mają reklam, działają na opensource i nie ma dla nich sensu danych zbierać ;)
 * m477__ pisze symulacje odpowiedzi elektroniki front-endu, mikropaskowego  detektora krzemowego
<MajkiFajki> thanks for sharing
<m477__> =)
<grek> mam znajomego z problemem na win - wie ktgos moze jak w win odblokowac porty com - pisze ze 1 - 30 sa uzyte a potrzebuje podlaczytc urzadzenie do com 3 (do nawigacji) a koles jest na srodku morza :)
<gjm> nie ten kanał
<MajkiFajki> gjm, czujny mod
<lisu> re
<grek> no wiem ze nie ten ale nie uzywam win znajomy sie pytam pomyslalem ze moze ktos wie
<MajkiFajki> Równie dobrze mógłbyś zadać tu pytanie o fizykę kwantową :p
<grek> moze ktos by wiedzial i powiedzial :) nie widze zeby byla jakas goraca dyskusja a to nie dla mnie ja siedze na ubutu
<Voldenet> >2012 >com3
<grek> nie mam wiec nawet jak mu to sprawidzc
<Voldenet> zresztą... u mnie nic nie trzeba odblokowywać
<Voldenet> ale nie używam win 7
<ToMo> grek http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;281336 tu jest tutorial microsoftu jak przeskanować porty i wykryć procesy je używające
<DaZ> no, to sie niestety zgubi
<DaZ> te uczucie gdy ktos nie wie co to port com
<DaZ> >:
<grek> ok dzieki
<MajkiFajki> mam głupie pytanie
<MajkiFajki> jak sprawdzić, czy mam prawo do zapisu na home?
<MajkiFajki> Bo nautilus nie pozwala mi na np wklejanie plików
<MajkiFajki> O_O
<MajkiFajki> mc pozwala na zapis
<MajkiFajki> Nautilus nie
<MajkiFajki> wtf...
<panx> chown? ew chmod
<panx> a nie ... chmod -rwxrwxrwx ;]
<grek> daj sobie sudo chown -R twojanazwa /home/twojkatalog  - na pewno nie zaszkodzi - a chmod moze zaszkodzic
<grek> zmien wlasciiela na siebie a nie prawa dostepu - sa pliki ktore musza miec np 700 i bez tego nie beda dzialac
<MajkiFajki> ale dziwne, nie?
<MajkiFajki> mc może zapisać, nautilus nie
<grek> na pewno z czegos to wynika
<MajkiFajki> jasne
<MajkiFajki> ale nic nie grzebałem
<grek> moze masz je odtwarte na innych prawach
<MajkiFajki> nie
<MajkiFajki> mc na moim koncie
<grek> sudo gome-open / - tak masz prawa do wszystkiego : )
<DaZ> irc spoko ziom
<grek> nie wiem jak ciekawi cie dlaczego tak jest przeanalizuj prawa itd na pewno z czegos to wynbika
<DaZ> wszyscy sa pomocni i rozumieja twoje problemy
<grek> a jak nie to daj chown i bedzie tez ok
<MajkiFajki> ok leci
<MajkiFajki> najwyżej komp mi eksploduje
<DaZ> co ci leci? >:
<MajkiFajki> ok hula
<MajkiFajki> grek, dzięki
<gjm> ech
<m477__> <MajkiFajki> Równie dobrze mógłbyś zadać tu pytanie o fizykę kwantową :p
<m477__> chetnie pomoge
<grek> :)
<grek> ja zabije xorg to w zdalnych sesjach kde tez sie zrestartuje ? \
<grek> /usr/bin/X :0 vt7 -nr -nolisten tcp -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-Fu0vjc
<grek> uzycie 540 MB i 99% procka, desktop wisi - nie działa nawet przełączenie na inna konsole, ale zdalne połącznie - nx nadal działa poprawnie
<grek> wisi chyba przez xbmc byl wlaczony przez jakis dlugi czas
<foreste> czesc
<gjm> nie
<bastetmilo> re
<grek> próbował ktos mutiseat na ubuntu 12.04?
<bastetmilo> matury teraz są jakieś, co?
<buharin> Voldenet, hej jestes?:P
<mati75> bastetmilo: od piątku
<BlessJah> w piatek bodajże polski piszą
<bastetmilo> tak coś mi się kojarzy, że są tutaj jacyś maturzyści
<KiFka> hej
<gjm> cześć KiFka
<bastetmilo> hello KiFka !
<KiFka> czesc gjm :)
<KiFka> bastetmilo, :*
<bastetmilo> :*
<KiFka> bastetmilo, bylam na zakupach …. zrobilam lasagnie :P
<bastetmilo> KiFka: ja miałam wrapsy, totalnie pyszne
<bastetmilo> nomnomnom
<KiFka> wrzucilam fotki z sesji na strone
<KiFka> musze poprawic logo
<KiFka> biale na bialym hmmm
<bastetmilo> już patrze
<bastetmilo> śliczne
<KiFka> oj tam oj tam
<KiFka> kiedys moze beda
<KiFka> a teraz to narazie sie ucze
<KiFka> bastetmilo, jestes chyba jedyna osoba ktorej sie podobaja
<bastetmilo> żartujesz?
<bastetmilo> kto krytykował
<bastetmilo> zaraz ja go skrytykuje
<KiFka> nikt w sumie
<KiFka> zero odzewu..
<bastetmilo> no to nie znaczy że nikomu sie nie podobają
<MajkiFajki> Pytanie - jak wielu z Was ma Ubuntu 12.04?
<bastetmilo> Mua
<MajkiFajki> W sumie jestem ciekaw
<KiFka> ja
<KiFka> bastetmilo, to prawie jednoznaczne niestety
<bastetmilo> nie, przesadzasz
<bastetmilo> moze to przez długi weekend
<MajkiFajki> KiFka, masz 12.04
<bastetmilo> wiesz, nikt nie siedzi w necie :)
<MajkiFajki> Unity czy Shell?
<bastetmilo> MajkiFajki: ja mam, z Unity.
<MajkiFajki> i ogólnie, jak wrażenia
<bastetmilo> ogólnie bardzo dobrze.
<MajkiFajki> bo nie mogłem zdzierżyć Unity i tego systemu powiadomień w kopercie
<bastetmilo> mnie sie on podoba
<MajkiFajki> i bragu drag and drop na pasku zadań
<BlessJah> ja mam ubuntu
<BlessJah> z unity
<MajkiFajki> mnie doprowadza do szału
<BlessJah> sam się dziwię
<MajkiFajki> żeby sprawdzić wtf muszę wykonać ekstra kliknięcie
<bastetmilo> er. Przeciez nie ma juz paska zadań...
<MajkiFajki> no to coś po lewej
<bastetmilo> panel?
<MajkiFajki> panel tak, ale aplet z ikonami uruchomionych programów to może być pasek zadań, czemu nie?
<KiFka> no mam z unity rowniez
<KiFka> i dziala
<bastetmilo> hmm... To jest bardziej w stylu docka w macosx, a docka nie nazwiesz paskiem zadan raczej
<MajkiFajki> bastetmilo, naprawdę warto drążyć temat tego, jak nazwiemy po polsku Dock z Unity?
<KiFka> bastetmilo, co do fotek to nie wiem sama juz ale to rozczarowujace nieco...
<bastetmilo> MajkiFajki: ale on juz ma nazwe.
<MajkiFajki> Dobrze, "dock" z Unity
<MajkiFajki> \o/
<bastetmilo> panel
<bastetmilo> dock jest w macosx
<bastetmilo> :>
<KiFka> :P
<MajkiFajki> nie ma to jak społeczności OS :>
<bastetmilo> MajkiFajki: ok, przepraszam, jestem strasznie niewyspana i troche mi odbija :)
<MajkiFajki> https://help.ubuntu.com/11.04/ubuntu-help/unity-introduction.html "launcher" - czyli powinniśmy tu mówić "uruchamiacz" :D
<MajkiFajki> brb
<dweller> MajkiFajki: aktywator
<MajkiFajki> ok, cokolwiek
<MajkiFajki> JEsu
<MajkiFajki> Jezu
<MajkiFajki> aż się gadać odechciewa
<ToMo> sweet easter
<Jakubek> Witajcie
<MajkiFajki> o/
<Jakubek> Chciałem się do was zgłosić z małą zagadką do rozwiązania
<BlessJah> Jakubek: wyduś to z siebie
<Jakubek> no :)
<BlessJah> masz jakieś opory?
<Jakubek> więc, podczas instalacji linuksa. Na czystym laptopie łapie freeza
<gjm> a coś więcej?
<gjm> jakiego linuxa? jaki sprzęt?
<Jakubek> laptop asusa oparty o procesor intela
<Jakubek> asus k5
<Jakubek> linux ubuntu, mint, suse
<Jakubek> każdy jeden freeze i papa
<gjm> w jakim momencie?
<Jakubek> a windows jak na złość
<Jakubek> po przejściu przez ekran wyboru opcji instalacji, załącza się "ładny interface" czyli gui instalacyjny
<Jakubek> pojawia się kursor, po zmianie rozdzielczości, kolorowe tło i stoi, znaczy kursor reaguje, ale instalacja nie postępuje
<jacekowski> a co w dmesgu pisze?
<Jakubek> próbowałem z CD, próbowałem z USB by wykluczyć problem z cdromem
<gjm> Jakubek: powiedz mu co to dmesg
<Jakubek> przybliż mi co to :)
<Jakubek> zgaduje że to funkcja zwracająca komunikat błędu
<dweller> Pabl0Escobar: nie rwie Ci ostatnio internet? ;f
<Jakubek> rozumiem że mam dmesg dopisać jako opcje startową przy załączeniu instalatora
<BlessJah> otwórz terminal i wklep komendę dmesg
<BlessJah> wklej na codepad.org
<Jakubek> ale tradycyny alt + f2 pozwoli mi odpalić terminal w trakcie instalacji ?
<BlessJah> też
<BlessJah> łatwiej ci będzie w graficznym
<BlessJah> poszukaj w menu, w akcesoriach
<Jakubek> tylko mi nawet live nie chce ruszyć
<Jakubek> za każdym razem jak dochodze do momentu uruchomienia interfejsu graficznego lapie freeze :)
<jacekowski> czy to jakis lapttop z ta przelaczana grafika
<Jakubek> moze w tym tkwi szkopuł, ale od kiedy intel graphics robia problemy biednemu ubu
<jacekowski> jak tak to wlacz jakas na stale
<Jakubek> nie skądże, to taka budżetówka
<Jakubek> jeden rdzeń, bieda .. żadnych dodatkowych kart graficznych
<Jakubek> tylko jeden układ
<Jakubek> wiem że z radeonami bywa różnie pod linuksem to też zaznaczam że laptop ma grafikę intelowską a na tą nikt nie narzekał ostatnio
<Jakubek> otóż, po wybootowaniu Ubu 12 zaznaczyłem, edytuj opcje uruchomienia po i dopisałem --dmesg
<Jakubek> niestety włączył się najnormalniej tryb graficzny i jestem znów w martwym punkcie
<Jakubek> dysk milczy, kursor reaguje..
<gjm> lol, nie ma czegoś takiego
<BlessJah> reklama przed trailerem z puentą "imagine how world can look tomorrow"
<Jakubek> zle uzylem ? tak to zrozumialem
<BlessJah> trailerem filmu postapokaliptycznego :D
<BlessJah> Jakubek: nie, dmesg to polecenie które normalnie wykonujesz w terminalu
<Jakubek> dobrze :)
<Jakubek> co dopisać do startu instalacji by wymusić tryb tekstowy ?
<BlessJah> instalacyjne mają single-user?
<BlessJah> ewentualnie nie lepiej z alternate?
<Jakubek> ach widziałem to chyba na serwerkach z ubu
<Jakubek> mam teraz tę wersję co się ściąga po wciśnięciu dużego klawisza download na ubuntu.com ;)
<BlessJah> tak, płyta bez GUI
<Jakubek> ale linux bez x-ów ?  Ja chce moje ikonki! ;-)
<BlessJah> będą
<BlessJah> ale nie w trakcie instalacji
<Jakubek> szkoda że taki uparty ten laptop
<Jakubek> czesto sie zdarza zeby graficzny instalator tworzyl probemy  ?
<DaZ> sie zdarza.
<grek> ake zadko
<grek> ale sie zdaza
<Jakubek> próbowałem na netbooku ubu wcisnąć i ... nie chciał
<Jakubek> po trafieniu do menu przedinstalacyjnego klawiatura przestawała reagować
<Jakubek> próbowałem szperać w ustawieniach ale nic nie wskórałem, z kolei ubu 11 ładnie tam wszedł
<grek> to bardzo dziwne ja na 3 netbukach instalowalem z pelnym powodzeniem bez ani jednego problemuy
<Jakubek> bo ja szczęśliwy chłopak jestem
<grek> do tego na tych netbukach calkiem ladnie compiz smiga
<grek> ok idze spac pa
<Jakubek> dobrej ;)
<m477> pijemy? :D
<gjm> nie
<m477> ta :D
<Jakubek> mam pytanko
<Jakubek> jak czytać logi z "kraszu" podczas instalacji
<Jakubek> mam info że niespełnione zostały zależności między pakietami i mam ręcznie coś dociągnąć
<Jakubek> ale instalcje mi przerwało więc chyba musztarda po obiedzie
<Jakubek> jak czytać logi z "kraszu" podczas instalacji
<Jakubek> mam info że niespełnione zostały zależności między pakietami i mam ręcznie coś dociągnąć [23:51] <Jakubek> ale instalcje mi przerwało więc chyba musztarda po obiedzie
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> Jakubek: moze jakas czastka errorow chociab paste.bin albo tym podobne...
<m477> ;o
<drathir> chociaz*
<Jakubek> rozumiem że mam to jakoś wyjąć
<Jakubek> hmm
<Jakubek> postaram się
<Jakubek> orientujesz się gdzie to można znaleźć ? jaki katalog
<drathir> /var/log/ ?
<drathir> czy czysta instalacja?
<drathir> /var/log/apt prawdopodobbnie na szybko patrzac
<drathir> term.log lub history.log
<drathir> prawdopodobnie...
<drathir> ktos moze sie zna na CA ?
<Jakubek> tak czysta
<Jakubek> tylko miałem problemy graficznie
<Jakubek> więc jechałem w tekstowym i też się sypnął
<drathir> oj jak czysta to nie wiem czy i gdzie to slad moze zostawiac :/
<drathir> lol jak tekstowy sie sypnal?
<Jakubek> zaraz zobaczysz :)
<Jakubek> pełen log z instalki
<Jakubek> http://wklej.org/id/744460/
<Jakubek> dziwi mnie że repo nie pobrało automatycznie czego chciało, jak sam zacząłem ciągnąć pomyślałem, po co ? przecież instalacja zakończona niepowodzeniem, żeby podejść po raz 2 potrzeba restartu.. a wtedy po plikach :/
<drathir> wiesz co sprobuj neta odlaczyc podczas instalacji...
<drathir> a gdzie to bylo z ciekawosci w jakim miejscu?
<drathir> bo tak jakby pobralo niepelnego updatea repozytoriow to wyglada...
<drathir> choc ja tam sie nie znam...
<drathir> i sprawdz plytke czy bledow nie ma...
<Jakubek> zaraz po pobraniu repo
<Jakubek> wybrałem klawiature, rejon, takie tam i zaczęła się instalacja
<Jakubek> gdzieś w 70% padła
<Jakubek> okej :)
<m477> df
<drathir> i tez lekko to wyglada jakby chcialo updatea istniejacej instalki robic...
<drathir> Jakubek: a to nie do konca bo linux to nie win tu jak wpisujesz to on swoje w tle mieli caly czas...
<drathir> nie ze zanim nie wpiszesz to nic nie robi...
<Jakubek> ach bo nie znasz tła :)
<Jakubek> więc Ci mówie, mam trefnego lapka
<kelner> testowal ktos Kubuntu 12.04 na laptopach Sony Vaio (dowolny typ) ?
<Jakubek> nie chce łyknąć graficznie bo na interfejsie się kładzie
<Jakubek> (instalacji)
<Jakubek> a co do tej tekstowej to poskąpiłem płytki i grałem unetbootin-em płytkę na usb
<Jakubek> a instalator mówi że nie odczytał plików instalacyjnych z płyty
<kelner> chodzi o ewntualne problemy z kartami ATI i poborem mocy
<Jakubek> mogę mu na sztywno podać zmienne środowiskowe tak by czerpał z usb niczym z płyty ? czy jednak ją wypalić dla spokoju
<drathir> Jakubek: z tego co widze kladzie sie juz na konfiguracji pakietow... ale czy naprawde to nie wiem...
<drathir> kelner: pobor mocy zalezy od ustawien cos sie da zmieniac ale recznie bardziej, kiedys sie bawilem stopniowaniem kart ale sporo grzebania...
<kelner> jedyne testy jakie przeprowadzlem to proby na Vboxie
 * drathir jest ciekaw czy z optimusem gdzies dalej zaszli...
<kelner> oczywiscie karty ATI tam nie ma
<drathir> kelner: to Ci nic nie da...
<kelner> wiem , testy vboxowe to tylko raczej na funkcjonalnosc itp
<kelner> dlatego pytam innych o energie
<drathir> bo vbox raczej nie potrafi bezposredniego dostepu do sprzetu gospodarza dac gosciowi...
<kelner> mam lapka na sandy
<drathir> kelner: lepiej livea odpal z pendraka i przetestuj...
<kelner> i5
<drathir> kelner: ale moze lepiej od win wypasc i zapewne wypadnie...
<kelner> co ciekawe, gdy K12.04 chodzilo pod vbox , po zainstalowaniu jupitera na hoscie , nagle zaczal chodzic spkojniej, dluzej ...
<kelner> z pendraka nie wyszlo
<drathir> kelner: tak nie mozna porownywac moim zdaniem...
<drathir> tylko pod czystym sprzetem...
<drathir> wystarczy ze winzgroza zacznie mielic... albo v boxowi cos odbijac...
<kelner> znaczy na pendraku wsio ok, ale po dodaniu nowego usera i resrarcie wszystko padlo
<drathir> padlo w sensie?
<kelner> wiec testy z pendraka odpadaja (moze to wina pen-a - Sandisk U3)
<kelner> X znikly
<kelner> mase bledow, kombinowalem jak sie dalo
<drathir> a to ciekawe ale nie dziwi mnie to hrhr
<kelner> koniec koncow wyszlo na to ze gdy korzystasm na pendraku z sudo-usera wsio ok
<kelner> ale gdy dodalem nowego i restart to cos padlo
<kelner> przede wsystkim - to na pendraku to liveCD z opcja na 2gb miejsca na dane do zapisania
<drathir> mozesz sprobowac zainstalowac na pendraku i z pendraka odpalic ale nie wiem jak to bedzie smigac... w biosie jesli sie da na wszelki wypadek mozesz dysk odlaczyc...
<kelner> wiec to nie jest taka normalna instalka z wpisem do gruba ...
<drathir> kelner: na 10.04 tak bez problemu korzystalem live z drugim uzytkownikiem... tapeta programy itp swoje...
<kelner> rozumiem, i ja podobnie mialem testujac z pendraka 10.10 na hoscie 10.04 - jednak teraz cos sie musuialo zmienic
<drathir> kelner: cos to malo powiedziane...
<drathir> jak chcesz zeby dlugo Ci trzymal na baterii to 10.04 i troche pod oszczednosc podrasowac kernel exta laptop mode itp...
<kelner> zarznalem sie naet na VMware, trial, ale tp co tam sie dzialo po instalce 12.04 beta to kosmos ... wiec wrocilem do vbox
<drathir> moze soniak tez ma swoje linuxowe odpowiedniki programow do oszczedzania energii
<kelner> zgadza sie z 10.04 nigdy nie mialem  problemow procz jednego - aktualnosci jajka i softu ktorego uzywalem ....
<drathir> dlatego wole kvm pod linuxem jakos lepiej wydaje mi sie chodzic i wieksze mozliwosci...
<kelner> na stronie Vaio nic nie znalazlem, ale pewnie kiepsko szukalem
<kelner> bo to co mam to  krowa z 2x500gb, 17 cali
<drathir> kelner: jak chcesz aktualny soft i jajko /me rozglada sie to takie rzeczy tylko w archu... hrhr
<kelner> haaaaaaaaaaa Arch ....
<drathir> no ewentualnie teraz jade na debianie...
<drathir> niestabilnym ale to zadna roznica w stabilnosci...
<kelner> gentoo czy slaka juz mialem kiedys w piaskownicy - brak mi nerwow, tym bardziej ze moja kobieta tez z tego ma korzystac
<drathir> nie na stronie soniala tylko open przez uzytkownikow...
<kelner> wiec musze miec cos moge ewentualnie szybko naprawic
<drathir> kelner: krowe tez da sie odchudzic...
<drathir> baterie duza ma ;p
<kelner> odchudzic?
<drathir> w sensie na poborze mocy...
<kelner> bateria to pojemnosciow akurat jest H.....A
<kelner> jak na taki sprzet oczywiscie
<drathir> 8komorowka zapewne
<drathir> czy 6cell wrzucili ? co dziwne by bylo ale i mozliwe...
<kelner> a nawet nie pamietam, ale na cicho, 10.10, ze znosna jasnoscia ekranu jedynie z lisem w tle (siec musi byc) , po oinstalacji jupitera chodzilo 2,5 godziny
<kelner> czyli praktycznie tak samo jak na w7 (zostal na jednym z dyskow - wbudowane sa dwa)
<kelner> VPC EC4M1E - kupiony w holandii
<kelner> w porownaniu do wrsji "polskiej" pozbawiony wad o ktorych czytalem na polskich forach
<kelner> nic nie piszczy, nic sie nie grzeje (bez powodu)
<drathir> to malo jeszcze 2.5
<kelner> na 2.5 to dla mnie mal choc z rugiej syrony pod maska to on troche ma :)
<drathir> kelner: jak kurz zlapie to sie nagrzeje...
<drathir> ale obroty idzie przykrecic pod maska...
<kelner> lapek ma ponad rok (przezyl poweane zalanie sokiem)
<kelner> teoretycznie Catalyst wlacza mu automatycznie oszczedanie, nizsze obroty, gdy na baterii
<kelner> tylko jakos tego nie widac ...
<kelner> mialem przz chwile 11.10 - paranoja - doslownie jak kaloryfer na maxa
<drathir> teoretycznie to ati play tak?
<kelner> xubuntu , lubu, bez roznicy ...
<kelner> jedyne co mam to catalyst center
<kelner> tak, Powr Play
<kelner> za wiele opcji to tam nie ma
<drathir> ale wiem ze lepsze rezultaty daje reczne stopnieowanie kary... na grze widac roznice w pracy chlodzenia na cicho wszystko co sie da nie wlacza sie wiatrak na obroty i mozna nawet w nocy grac choc fps troche spadaja...
<drathir> teraz podobno w nowym ati sie wzielo ostro za linuxa a nawet team powolali... dwie osoby chyba ale zawsze cos... ;p
<kelner> jedyne co mi pieknie chodzi pod wine (z tego w co gram) to Europa Universalis 2 - wiatraka naert nie slychac
<drathir> ja na l2 nie narzekam smiga swietnie w wine...
<kelner> New Vegas mi za czesto cielo (ponizej 1200x * to nie zabawa)
<kelner> sek w tym ze nie mam za bardzo mozliwosci potetoac roznic w poborze mocy miedzy Xubu, Kubu i reszta, na tym lapku (bez wiekszych kombinacji)
<kelner> a nie chce go trzymac nonstop na kablu
<drathir> kelner: czasem wystarczy cos dolozyc czy directxa zainstalowac i smiga...
<kelner> jesli gram to ok, ale do normalych zadan chcialbym to miec na baterii przynajmniej od czasu do czasu
<drathir> dysk usb i do woli testowac...
<kelner> i jeszcze jedna paranoja - Crysis smiga (na becie wine ,z wtricks ale jednak)
<kelner> na przyzwoitej rozdzialce
<kelner> tylko ze ja kryzysa nie trawie
<kelner> drathir: no fantastyczna rada
<drathir> dyski troche kosztuja no ale taniej wyjdzie niz pendrak 8-16gb
<drathir> a i sie przyda na zas...
<kelner> tak gwoli scislosci - gdybym mial externa usb, nie zawracalbym wam gitary jakimis durnotami o energii
<kelner> w tej chwli absolutnie dysk usb nie wchdzi w gre
<kelner> a pendraka mam od dawna - 8gb
<drathir> zawsze partycje wystarczy wydzielic i gruba osobno system moze sie posypab a grub bedzie...
<kelner> zrypalem jedna rzecz .................aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhh
<drathir> na 8 tez da rade bez cudowania z instalacjami nowych rzeczy...$
<kelner> mialem przez dluzsza chwile desktopa z czystym dyskiem sata....
<drathir> serwer to podstawa moim zdaniem..m
<kelner> a moj vaio ma zewnetrze gniazdo sata ....
<kelner> poprawcie mnie mnie jesli sie myle -
<drathir> tylko zostaje Ci zasilanie juz leipej za r0 zl przejsciowke czy kieszen na dysk zewnetrzny...
<drathir> i tak zasilanie potrzebne na samym sata nie pojdzie...
<kelner> nie ma sensu testowac poboru pradu gdy podlsczam dysk sata external (zwykly 3,5 desktopowy) zgadza sie?
<drathir> dlaczego ?
<drathir> w 17 zapewne nie masz 5400 tylko 7200 rpm...
<kelner> zwykly dysk pobiera wiecej pradu niz lapkowy tak czy nie?
<drathir> ali tak i nie ^^
<drathir> zalezy jakie sa serie energooszczedne i tez zalezy od ilosci rpm
<kelner> mam gniazdo eSata tylko pytanie - gdzie zasilanie???
<kelner> czy ja nie doczytalem czy eSata ma wlasna linie zasilania czy jak?
<drathir> a to musi byc dysk zew. pod esata..
<drathir> ale cos mi sie o uszy obilo ze ta esata to jedna wielka lipa...
<kelner> nie wiem nie testowalem , nawet nie zwrocilem uwagi ze mam tylko linie danych a gniazda na zasilanie nie ma, chyba zaczne czytac to co ludzie pisza...
<kelner> niewazne, teraz i tak nie mam dostepu do tego dysku (juz nie mam)
<kelner> wychodzi na to ze bedzie backup i instalkatak czy siak
<kelner> tylko czy Kubu czy X ... bo Unity za cholere nie chce (40% za pieknym ficzersami, 60% przeciw calej reszcie)
<kelner> mint tez nie wchodzi w gre
<kelner> przynajmniej ni eteraz
<pakos> gnome-shella wez :P
<kelner> byl zamysl taki także ... i to akurat była najgorsza decyzja
<kelner> zarowno na moim desktopie jak i na lapku
<kelner> w tym stadium to shell jest nawet gorszy w funkcjonalnisci i stablinosci od unity (wg MNIE)
 * pakos czuje sie dziwny bo lubi gnome-shell a wszyscy do okola nie :|
<kelner> i wg rezultatow moich testow (zielona herbata pomagala)
<kelner> jestem za innowacja, ale jestem tez za funkcjonalnoscia - i dla mnie indywidualnie ani Gshell ani Unity NIE DZIALA
<pakos> nie wiem, unity nie uzywalem dluzej niz 5 minut
<kelner> xfce albo kde (to pojdzie pewnie na desktopa - czas juz pozegnac 10.10 :)
<drathir> zaden zasilania nie ma raczej wyprowadzonego na zewnatrz chyba hrhr
<pakos> na gs siedze odkad wpuscili go do debiana i moze pieknie nie jest ale idzie sie przyzwyczaic i polubic
<drathir> kelner: xfce
<drathir> lub debian na testy...
<kelner> ja rozumiem, ja jestem cierpliwy (kiedys byl typowy windziarzem)
<pakos> jak chyba kazdy z nas -.-
<kelner> ale jesli Gs sypie mi sie w najmniej spodziewanym momencie to sorrryyy
<pakos> to juz kwestia dyskusyjna, zalezy co jest powodem
<pakos> jednym sie sypie innym nie
<drathir> ja max 11.04 uzywam ubu...
<kelner> wiem ze kwestia dyskusyjna - u mnie akurat sie sypalo zbyt czesto - to wszystko, bo normalnie, na chama przyzwyczailbym sie (po kliku tweakach) do GS-a, bo brzydkie to to nie jest
<drathir> gnome 2 rzadzi nie wiem po jakiego wymyslali tabletowe cos na desktopy...:/
<pakos> drathir: tak  w sumie to ani unity ani gs na tablecie nie wypalilby
<kelner> tez zostawilbym g2 ale ... to sie troche rdzewialo :)
<drathir> pakos: jak to nie ? unity moim zdaniem jak najbardziej jedno programowe srodowisko pracy,..
<kelner> unity2d na sensownego tableta da sie przezyc - to JEST calkiem ok
<pakos> drathir: na tablecie? sorry ale nie wyobrazam sobie obslugi
<drathir> kelner: ale nic szybszego nie wymyslili i nie wymysla chyba ze kompy 3d wejda ;p
<kelner> jednak reszte trzeba szlifowc i to ostro, bo to takie lepsze zegarki te tablety
<pakos> drathir: ktos sportowal androida do c#, podobno sporo szybsze :D
<drathir> pakos: jak nie ? klikasz okienko przegladarka i niczego wiecej nie ruszasz...
<pakos> drathir: tyle to i na kazdym wm uswiadczysz :>
<kelner> fakt faktem - tablet (przecietny) to zabawka czasem bardzo poreczna i to wszystko, wiec wciskanie tam systemu do obslugi sondy kosmicznej to lekka przesada
<drathir> ale jak masz kilkanascie kilkadziesiat okienek na gnome 2 to przyjemnosc...
<drathir> kelner: to po kiego niedlugo 4 rdzeniowe procki pakuja?
<pakos> kilkadziesiat to chyba lekka przesada :)
<drathir> moze na zime sie przydadza takie tablety do ogrzwania...
<kelner> no wlasnie to mnie zastanawia - po kiego ...
<drathir> pakos: zdarzalo sie...
<drathir> ale to juz wirtualne pulpity zaangazowane byly...
<kelner> dlaczego pytam " po kiego?" bo im w sie w d... ch poprzewracalo - ja zarowno na amidze czy c64 potrafilem nauczyc sie od gowniarzy (oh no powiedzmy rowiesnikow) jak wyciskac 150% mozliwosci ze sprzetu
<kelner> zamiast zamawiac jakies karty rozszerzenia z niemiec za cena 5 razy wyzsza nic sam komp
<kelner> ja teraz tylko chce mojego vaio na linuksie , przyjanego w obsludze, intuicyjnego, coanjmmniej 2,5 g. bez kabla, dziekuje
<kelner> a na razie, milej nocy zycze
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-03
<m477> tesz u was za dorzo wudeczki poszlo ? : ))
<m477> jestem nawalony w troapa a jeszcze rzyje xD
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<gjm> a dobry
<Jakubek> Czesc
<Jakubek> szukam informacji na temat masowej zmiany hasel w terminalu
<Jakubek> ktos chetny do pomocy  :> ?
<dKc> Jakubek, pewnie jakiś skrypt bashowy trzeba napisac
<Jakubek> owszem
<Jakubek> ale komenda passwd
<Jakubek> wymaga wprowadzenia danych
<Jakubek> chpasswd niby mógłby działać
<Jakubek> ale po wpisaniu chpasswd user:nowehaslo
<Jakubek> i tak prosi o podanie hasla
<Jakubek> i nie wiem jak to zorganizowac w skrypcie
<Voldenet> tee
<drathir> zrob przy pierwszym uzyciu chyba jest opcja
<Voldenet> a nie, na odwrót
<drathir> jak ktos sie zaloguje zeby dostak info o koniecznosci zmiany...
<Jakubek> co masz na myśli ? drathir
<Jakubek> tak :) to umiem
<Jakubek> hasło na stan expired
<Jakubek> ale przez tym faktem jakoś użytkownik musi się na swój profil dostać
<Jakubek> konto bez hasła nie działa
<Jakubek> więc muszę jakieś nadać
<drathir> hmmm
<Voldenet> próbowałeś echo haslo | passwd
<Jakubek> echo poda na strumień wejściowy to co musiałbym klepać ?
<Jakubek_> tylko tyle ;)
<BlessJah> man passwd
<BlessJah> i sprawdź co -e robi
<Jakubek_> ok -e nadaje znacznik expired
<Voldenet> ale
<Jakubek_> ale nie będe siedział i wklepywał hasełka każdemu
<Jakubek_> stąd chciałbym w skrypcie to zamieścić
<BlessJah> zrob sobie konto, przedawnij haslo, sprawdz jak to dziala
<Jakubek_> okej widzę ;)
<mlodycompany> witam, Jakubek_, spróbój czegoœ takiego echo "user:haslo" | chpasswd
<Jakubek_> o kurcze
<BlessJah> mlodycompany: zmiana hasel na nickname to jedna z glupszych rzeczy, ktore mozna zrobic
<Jakubek_> mlodycompany :) dokładnie o to mi chodziło :)
<gjm> mlodycompany: po pierwsze ortografia, po drugie kodowanie
<mlodycompany> tzn dlaczego?
<Jakubek_> wiesz BlessJah sprawa wygląda tak że muszę to ogarnąć jakoś i to jedyny sposób na poziomie użytkowników
<BlessJah> dlatego na tym kanale, zanim powiesz "jak", pytasz "po co"
<gjm> mlodycompany: pisze się 'spróbuj', i krzaczysz na ś
<mlodycompany> sory moj blad, mam problem z kodowaniem w programie
<BlessJah> mlodycompany: zaraz pod dostaniu maila "zmienilem haslo na nick, zmien haslo" sprawdzilbym, ile osob jeszcze tegoż hasła nie zmieniło
<Jakubek_> BlessJah do kogo pytanie ?
<Jakubek_> dobrze, tylko do polecenia podanego rpzez mlodycompany chciałbym załączyć opcje -e , w którym miejscu ?
<Jakubek_> *przez
<Voldenet> gjm: u mnie nie krzaczy
<mlodycompany> BlessJah: tak jeszcze sie zapytam o co Ci chodzi z ta zmiana hasla na nickname? wykonalem to u siebie i zmienilem haslo
<BlessJah> mlodycompany: mam nick blessjah i haslo 123qaz, Jakubek_ chce mi zmienic haslo na blessjah
<BlessJah> Jakubek_: nie zmieniaj hasel, zostaw takie, jakie sa
<BlessJah> Jakubek_: tylko -e ustaw
<Jakubek_> bless spokojnie :) to jest tylko polecenie na ćwiczenia
<Voldenet> lol @ that
<BlessJah> Jakubek_: przy pierwszym logowaniu wyskoczy im monit o zmiane hasla, nie zaloguja sie dopoki nie zmienia hasla
<drathir> BlessJah: ale on chyba chgce nowo tworzonym uzytkownikom...
<Jakubek_> drathir: punkt dla Ciebie
<drathir> BlessJah: choc nowym nie trzeba ustawiac w sumie chyba po zalogowaniu tez sie da...
<Voldenet> cat /etc/passwd | cut -f1 -d":" | while read i ; do passwd -e $i ; done
<Voldenet> robię to dobrze?
<tajwanuser> cze
<drathir> tajwanuser: witaj...
<Voldenet> cat /etc/passwd | cut -f1 -d":" | while read i ; do passwd -de $i ; done
<Voldenet> dzięki temu pierwsze logowanie będzie bez hasła
<BlessJah> po co cat?
<Voldenet> przyzwyczajenie
<mlodycompany> Jakubek_: jak chcesz ustawic haslo przy tworzeniu usera to zobacz sobie funkcje useradd
<mlodycompany> w ktoryms parametrze podaje sie haslo
<Voldenet> wszystko robię cat, potem łatwo output z innego skryptu z catem podmienić
<drathir> mlodycompany: moze maske tworzenia nowa przygotowac nawet...
<mlodycompany> no mozesz
<mlodycompany> ja takie rzeczy robilem wlasnie useradd
<drathir> i sobie wklepac co tylko sobie zyczy...
<Jakubek_> tak tylko tam hasła jakoś nie umiem nadać
<Jakubek_> jak wpiszesz sobie useradd -c [nazwa]: [haslo zakodowane md5 lub des]
<Jakubek_> to wiesz :) ja nie umiem tego policzyć na kartce
<Voldenet> ale po co chcesz nadawać jakiekolwiek hasło
<Jakubek_> może jestem deaf
<Jakubek_> bo mam takie polecenie na ćwiczeniu :)
<drathir> crypt chyba hasla potrafi ma md5 przerabiac
<Voldenet> $(echo haslo | md5sum)
<Voldenet> ta-da
<drathir> o wlasnie czyli nie crypt ;p
<Jakubek_> i jak się do tej zmiennej dalej odwołać ?
<Voldenet> zmienna=$(echo haslo | md5sum)
<Voldenet> potem useradd -c nazwa:$zmienna
<Jakubek_> skrypty linuksowe pozwalają na takie ... czary *.* ?
<Voldenet> stary, ty nawet nie wiesz jakie czary tu się da
<BlessJah> Voldenet: echo -n
<Voldenet> aaa, fakt
<Voldenet> echo -n
<drathir> lol na jezcze wieksze pozwalaja...
<Voldenet> bo policzy checksum z 0x20 na końcu
<BlessJah> Jakubek_: możesz nawet serwer http napisać w bashu
<Jakubek_> no cóż to spooro ułatwia sprawe
<drathir> tylko trzeba sie troche znac... ale cuda mozna robic...
<BlessJah> jak ci się nudzi
<Jakubek_> nadawanie zmiennej w skrypcie :)
<Jakubek_> dobrze, czy mogę zdeterminować hasło w poleceniu $(echo haslo | md5sum) by zależnym było od userid ?
<Jakubek_> nazwy kointa ?
<Voldenet> największe czary w bashu zaczynają się linijką: perl -e '
<DaZ> do tego trzeba kota na klawiaturze [;
<Voldenet> $(echo -n ${nazwakonta}haslo | md5sum)
<gjm> hehehe, "- co robi ten kod? - nie wiem, musiałbym zapytać kota."
<Jakubek_> *konta ;)
<drathir> hrhr
<Voldenet> he he he he he he he he he he
<Voldenet> haaa~~
<drathir> ta idziesz sobie herbate zrobic a tu kot wylegujac sie na cieplym caly programik wyklikal...
<Jakubek_> dobrze :)
<bastetmilo> moje lubią włączać milion okienek
<gjm> oj Szatan
<mlodycompany> powiedzcie mi, jaki serwer irc polecacie na ubuntu?
<mlodycompany> o demona chodzi
<Voldenet> unreal
<Voldenet> stawia się go kilka minut
<Voldenet> i jest naprawdę solidny
<mlodycompany> mowisz?
<mlodycompany> zaraz go obczaje
<mlodycompany> Voldenet: zainstalowalem unreal i przy probie uruchomienia pluje mi bledem, ze nie moze znalezc pliku z konfiguracja, a plik jest
<gjm> a może uprawnienia?
<mlodycompany> hmm
<Voldenet> jak jest napisane, że nie może
<Voldenet> to nie może
<mlodycompany> jakby byl problem z uprawnieniami to by byla wzmianka o tym
<gjm> ale do odczytu konfigu
<Voldenet> a sprawdź stracem gdzie szuka tego konfiga
<drathir> sciezke moze inna posiada... albo to config jakiegos pluginu nie programu glownego...
<mlodycompany> ogolnie to zainstalowalem to w katalogu roota i to jest chyba blad
<drathir> uruchamiasz z sudo ?
<mlodycompany> z roota
<drathir> mlodycompany: nie ma w repo?
<mlodycompany> yyy nie wiem nic na ten temat, instalowalem ze zrodelm
<drathir> zawsze lepiej repo potem src... moim zdaniem...
<mlodycompany> no niby ta
<mlodycompany> a jak sprawdzic czy jest w repo?
<drathir> kompilujac moze sciezki trzeba bylo podac
<Voldenet> pacman -Ss unrealircd
<Voldenet> apt-cache search unrealircd
<drathir> ;p
<gjm> Voldenet: nie ten kanał ;d
<Voldenet> to drugie poprawne
<drathir> o lol...
<drathir> Voldenet: ++
<mlodycompany> nic nie zwrocilo
<drathir> a samo unreal
<drathir> lub ircd
<drathir> i przeszukujesz wyniki
<Voldenet> nie ma w repo ubuntu unreala
<Voldenet> sprawdziłem
<mlodycompany> no nie ma
<DaZ> You have searched for packages that names contain unreal in suite(s) precise, all sections, and all architectures.   Sorry, your search gave no results
<Voldenet> no, to ze źródeł
<DaZ> wololo <:
<drathir> czyli szukasz repo ubuntu/debian
<drathir> jak nie znajdziesz to src
<mlodycompany> no zainstalowalem ze zrodel
<drathir> ewentualnie moga miec na oficjalnej pre konfigurowane deby rpmy na rozne dystrybucje...
<drathir> mlodycompany: ze zrodel nie zawsze vedzie dzialac make install czasami trzeba lokalizacje sciezek i opcje dodawac...
<mlodycompany> a gdzie mozna podejrzec te sciezki?
<Voldenet> drathir: z reguły make install bardzo rzadko nie wychodzi
<Voldenet> mi się jeszcze nie zdarzyło
<mlodycompany> i w ogole dawalo tez blad ze nia ma pliku z logami, utworzylem, blad znikl a do logow sie nic nie dodaje
<mlodycompany> i dalej nie dziala
<drathir> Voldenet: nie no wyjsc wyjdzie ale czasem problemy ze sciezkami lokalizacjami czy obsluga dodatkowych modulow moze bbyc choc zawsze w readme musi byc info ze trzeba dodatkowe zmienne dodac...
<Voldenet> jak tak jest, to na poziomie configure się wysypuje
<teresa_> jak sie przesuwa ikonki w tym panelu unity po lewej stronie?
<drathir> mlodycompany: zrestartuj moze soe wylaczyl po bledzie z logami
<Voldenet> to jest linuch
<Voldenet> tu restarty nie pomogą
<drathir> Voldenet: restart samego demona
<mlodycompany> ale on w ogole nie chce sie uruchomic
<mlodycompany> to reset tym bardziej nie przejdzie
<drathir> sudo /etc/init.d/unrealircd restart
<drathir> czy cos w ten desen
<drathir> powinno Ci rzucic informacja dlaczego nie moze
<mlodycompany> -bash: /etc/init.d/unrealircd: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<drathir> ls /etc/init.d/
<drathir> znajdz wybranca
<DaZ> te uczucie gdy kompilujesz z palca i musisz samemu pisać demony
<DaZ> :f
<mlodycompany> nie ma to nic takiego
<drathir> hmmm
<drathir> to ciekawe
<drathir> htop lub ps i zobacz czy siedzi w tle
<mlodycompany> nie ma
<drathir> az z ciekawosci poszukam...
<mlodycompany> powiem jeszcze uruchamiam tego demona w taki sposob /root/Unreal3.2/unreal start
<ToMo> readme: ==[ MAKING A CONFIG FILE ]==
<ToMo> If you are new, then you need to create your own configfile:
<ToMo> copy doc/example.conf to your main UnrealIRCd directory and call
<ToMo> it unrealircd.conf .
<mlodycompany> ToMo, zrobilem tak,
<drathir> freenode.net lezy?
<mlodycompany> drathir, chyba ta
<drathir> a juz myslalem ze mojemu dns cos odbija...
<Voldenet> http://www.downforeveryoneorjustme.com/
<Voldenet> przydatne
<drathir> Voldenet: dzieki fakt przydatne...
<drathir> albo cos takiego https://github.com/dwr/ircd-seven
<Voldenet> większość popularnych i porządnych serwerów stoi na unrealu
<Voldenet> niektórzy hipsterzy, jak quakenet, piszą własnego
<Voldenet> mają własne komendy nickserva
<Voldenet> i nie mają ssla
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<drathir> Voldenet: do pewnego czasu freenode na tym stal tudziez stoi nadal...
<drathir> Voldenet: a unreal mi sie kojarzy z silnikiem graficznym...
<Voldenet> a mi się freenode kojarzy z niestabilnością, powolnymi serwerami i padami
<Voldenet> quakenet jednak znacznie lepiej radzi sobie z dużymi ilościami userów
<Voldenet> nawet po 10k na kanałach siedzi
<Voldenet> no cóż, zaleta własnego serwera
<drathir> Voldenet: dziwne bo ja w irssi na serwerze trzymam to naprawde rzadko pady sa... nie wiem od czego zalezy...
<Voldenet> na przykład dzisiaj o pierwszej
<Voldenet> netsplity
<Voldenet> i decki jakieś
<mlodycompany> powiedzcie mi jak sprawdzic w jakiej lokalizacji on szuka tego pliku?
<mlodycompany> przejrzalem plik startowy do tego ale tam nic nie ma na ten temat
<mlodycompany> blad jest wywolywany z demona
<Voldenet> strace unrealircd | less
<Voldenet> strace unrealircd 2>&1 | less
<Voldenet> tak lepiej
<mlodycompany> no fajnie, jeden blad juz wyeliminowalem
<mlodycompany> jest kolejny
<drathir> dobre http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=3Hwp8Sp2
<drathir> fell secure dokladnie...
<drathir> Voldenet: dzis powiem Ci kiedy ostatnio mialem...
<drathir> Voldenet: 28lutego
<drathir> tak czesto?
<drathir> poszlo czy nie poszlo? http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=wprTjrrb
<drathir> smiga elegancko ;p
<mlodycompany> no ja juz tez uporalem sie
<mlodycompany> caly czas bledy z plikami wyskakiwaly
<drathir> mlodycompany: ping
<mlodycompany> troche tego do rozszyfrowania bylo
<mlodycompany> co ping?
<drathir> juz ping nieaktualny ;p
<drathir> bledy jakie?
<mlodycompany> z configami
<drathir> ja tylko 4 mialem
<mlodycompany> bo sie okazalo ze ten glowny mial byc w katalogu yes
<mlodycompany> a w tym pliku wszystkie sciezki prowadzily do src ktory jest rownolegly do yes
<drathir> libcurl 2 pliki configow oprocz glownego i cloake
<mlodycompany> to pokopiowalem te pliki do yes
<mlodycompany> i pozniej jeszcze z plikami do ssla byly bledy
<mlodycompany> ale tez poszly do yes i dziala
<drathir> hnie bo buraki w configu dali z /bin/plik
<drathir> wiec wystarczylo dac /usr/
<drathir> hbo jak dales /usr/bin to errorem rzucalo w kompilacji bo szukalo /usr/bin/bin/plik
<mlodycompany> no ja pokopiowalem i dziala, juz sie nawet podlaczylem
<drathir> mlodycompany:  w sumie skopiowalem tylko sam config
<mlodycompany> no ja troche wiecej. wazne, ze dziala. dziekowac za pomoc
<drathir> mlodycompany: porty otworzyc i testowac tylko...
<mlodycompany> drathir, to caly czas testuje, wlasnie bota probuje uruchomic ^^
<drathir> mlodycompany: jakis wlasnorecznie napisany?
<mlodycompany> narazie testuje z neta, gdyz nigdzie nie moge znalezc opisu protokolu
<mlodycompany> ale jak znajde jakis dzialajacy to pokusze sie o napisanie wlasnego
<mlodycompany> drathir, powiedz mi, moze bedziesz wiedzial, w konfiguracji unreala trzeba podac hosty do jakis rzeczy np do statystyk etc, do czego to jest i czy musze tworzyc subdomeny do tego?
<gjm> czytaj dokumentację
<mlodycompany> gjm, w sumie racja, zajrze tam
<tajwanuser> fajnie
<tajwanuser> nie tu
<gjm> czek dis ałt
<gjm> 15:26 < Ozil> no bo mam prośbę jęzeli do spełnienia
<gjm> 15:26 < Ozil> wywal z kanału gjm daj mu bana na ip
<gjm> 15:26 < Ozil> bo to jest konfident
<Dreadlish> wiem, że tęskniliście
<gjm> za kim?
<gjm> (:
<Dreadlish> ;D
<Dreadlish> gjm z małpą
<Dreadlish> dziwnie to wygląda tu
<gjm> wiem
<gjm> ale czego się nie robi dla ojczyzny
<Dreadlish> mówisz, że trolli tępisz hardo?
<gjm> ano muszę
<bastetmilo> gjm: do kogo on tak napisał?
<bastetmilo> swoją drogą. Za "czek dis ałt" należy Ci się reprymenda ;)
<Quintasan> TAK
<Quintasan> TO JEST TEN MOMENT ŻEBY SIĘ ZACZĄĆ UZCYĆ
<gjm> bastetmilo: reprymenduj
<Quintasan> jutro rozpoczna się 1,5 tygodnia cudów - matury
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: hej maturzysto :)
<bastetmilo> naumiałeś się
<Quintasan> jak się naumiałem tak napiszę, ot co
<bastetmilo> gjm: udzielałm Ci oficjalnej reprymendy. Zostanie to wpisane do Twoich akt Towarzyszu.
<bastetmilo> Quintasan: czyli? NA 100%?
<Quintasan> lol
<bastetmilo> 99%?
<Quintasan> gjm: kto tak Cię kocha że chce ci dać bana na ip?
<Quintasan> polski - byle 31%
<Quintasan> matma podstawa - 70-90%
<Quintasan> roz - no tak z 50% bym chciał
<Quintasan> fizyka rozszerzona - fizyczka mi powiedziała że na 4 umiem ale jak to się na maturę przekłada to nikt nie wie
<termi> konfident :)
<Thorbjorn> Komputer sie popzu ;-(
<Thorbjorn> popzul
<gjm> * popsuł
<Thorbjorn> nie on sie popzul
<termi> Thorbjorn: nie tylko tobie :)
<Thorbjorn> jak nie mam pojcia jak go naprawi to sie popzul
<Thorbjorn> termi: co Ci padlo?
<termi> nie wiem jeszcze :P
<Thorbjorn> mi dysk poszedl chyba
<termi> no ja mam nadzieje ze to nie dysk jednak lecz wszytkie znaki na niebie i ziemi za tym obstawiaja
<Thorbjorn> jakies wirusy kraza w sieci
<termi> eeee to nie wirus raczej wiek :) i nieznana przeszlosc dysku :P
<Thorbjorn> gral ktos w WoWa na linuksie?
<Thorbjorn> jak sie badbloki naprawialo na linuchu?
<termi> http://www.google.pl/#hl=pl&sclient=psy-ab&q=linux%20bad%20block%20repair&oq=linuks%20bad%20bloc&aq=2L&aqi=g-L3g-lvL1&aql=1&gs_l=hp.11.2.0i19l3j0i13i15i19.0.0.2.529.0.0.0.0.0.0.0.0..0.0.erf1.1.0.0.rwk7U4p5etI&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&fp=e0c3de9ec6f3bd67&biw=1440&bih=753&pf=p&pdl=300
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6d8v> (at www.google.pl)
<drathir> Dreadlish: witaj...
<grek1> czesc jak sprawdzic w kde wlasciwosci polaczenia - chodzi mi o bame i dns - jest co prawda piekny wykres ale brak takich podsrawowych inormacji
<grek1> w knetworkmanager
<gjm> w tym raczej nie sprawdzisz
<grek1> no to kpina jest pisze nawet jakie pasmo w mgz ip wykre a brak tego co jest w kazdym - wlasciwosci polaczenia poza moim ip brama i dnsy
<grek1> bo mam nakombinowane dnsy i nie wiem jakie sa uzywane
<grek1> ifconfig tez nie podaje
<grek1> ma ktos pojecie jak to sprawdzic?
<gjm> /etc/resolv.conf?
<grek1> gjm: "w tym raczej nie sprawdzisz" - to czym jak nie menagerem polaczen
<grek1> hm
<grek1> nameserver 127.0.0.1
<grek1> to plik ktorego mona uzyc a chodzi o to dane polaczenie jaki dns podalo
<grek1> przeciez to polaczenie definuje dns brame itd
<grek1> wiec dla kazdego moze byc inna
<grek1> i chodzi jaka jest aktualnie uzyta- to samo co widac w gnome - wlasciwosci polaczenia aktywnego - prosto i czytelnie w kde mam wykres ale nie moge sie dowiedziec jakie sa uzyte dnsy
<grek1> bo mam takie fajne lacze ze nie moge wejsc na swoje publiczne ip z wewnatrz sieci
<grek2> nikt nie wie ?
<grek2> :)
<termi> grek2: musisz sie resolv.conf zadowolic :)
<grek2> w nim mam nameserver 127.0.0.1
<grek2> korde masakra mam ustawione we wlasciwociach polaczenia tego ktorym jestem polaczonym - wifi zeby uzywal konkretnelo lokalnego dns i nie wiem czy go uzywa czy nie
<termi> no to nie mozesz na tym urzadzeniu innym sprawdzic tego ?
<drathir> grek1: ip
<grek1> co ip
<drathir> ifconfig daje ip
<drathir> a dns takie jak wyzej /etc/resolv.conf
<grek1> cat /etc/resolv.conf
<grek1> nameserver 127.0.0.1
<grek1> co mi to ma dac
<grek1> teraz dnsem jest 192.168.1.7 inny lokalnhy komp - widze to po dzialaniu ureli bo sprawdzic nei mam pojecia jak
<drathir> grek1: jak masz na localhost jesli binda nie masz to nie polaczysz sie na zewnatrz...
<grek1> mam
<drathir> iwconfig jesli wifa
<grek1> iwconfig nie podaje info o dns brama
<grek1> to mnie wlasnie dziwi w gnome i windows mam to we wlasciwosciach polaczenia
<grek1> w kde nie sposob dowiedziec sie jakiego uzwam dns i jaka brame
<grek1> choc w kde ten netwoirk manager jest najbardziej okazaly niestety zapomnieli o takim malym detalu
<drathir> grek1: wpisz w resolva nameserv 8.8.8.8 nad 127 na drugim kompie tez...
<grek1> nie wiem o co idzie, na drugim mam skonfigurowanego binda i domeny lokalne po lokalnych ip bo jak mowilem globalne ip wewnatrz sieci nie dzialaja
<grek1> http://wklej.to/auwFx
<grek1> taki mam problem
<grek1> hm co sie stalo z synaptic przestal zaznaczac zaleznosci ?
<Dreadlish> "bo po co"
<Dreadlish> jak i tak je zainstaluje?
<grek1> no wlaseni powiedzial mi ze nie zainstaluje bo wymagany inny nie jest zaznaczony - nie pytajac czy zaznaczyc
<grek1>  nie wiem czym rozni sie sudo apt-get build-dep proftpd-basic
<grek1> od samego install przeciez isntall tez powinien "budowac zaleznosci"
<grek1> tu kolesie maja ten sam problem ale nic mi to nie pomoglo
<grek1> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1860537&page=2
<grek1> http://wklej.to/TeQTj
<grek1> wie moze ktos jak to naprawic - potezbuje ftp tylko dla glupiego bacupu (na zdalnym kompie jedyna opcja wysylania bacupu to ftp) a tu ftp nie chce dzialac
<grek1> moze jakis inny ftp da sie prosto zainstalowac ?
<BlessJah> scp?
<grek1> nie moge bo to z cpanel - pisze zeby podac ftp ale ok wu-ftp zainstalowal sie z synaptica jednym klikiem i dziala na haslach userow
<julek> BlessJah: pm?
<BlessJah> dajesz
<zer0x00> helo, jak tam sie 12.04 sprawuje? czy unity dziala szybciej niz w 11.10? Siedzę cały czas na 11.04 bo mi unity mulilo. Jakies pozytywne wiesci odnosnie 12.04?
<sajimon> w 12.04 unity dużo lepiej działa
<bastetmilo> zer0x00: działa szybciej
<pakos> u mnie dziala gorzej :>
<zer0x00> ciagne instalke to sie pobawie na razie testowo
<panx> witam
<panx> zna się ktoś tu na mencoderze?
<gjm> kurde, panx. pytasz o to setny raz
<panx> ale mam pytanie , inie wiem czy dobrze zrobiłem
<gjm> odpadam
<panx> np. mam film CD1.avi i CD2.avi ( DivX) i jak zrobie  mencoder [...] CD1.avi CD2.avi -o FILM_CAŁY.mp4, to  skleji je?
<DaZ> badz fajny, sklejaj catem
<DaZ> <:
<panx> DaZ, ja je odrazy przekodowywuje na x264/mp3 :P bo acc mi dvd nie czyta ;(
<panx> czy tam aac
<Thorbjorn> Pyrsk ludkowie ;-)
<KiFka> hej
<DaZ> ho.
<Thorbjorn> Nie cierpie tego kompa
<KiFka> Thorbjorn, az tak zle?
<Thorbjorn> KiFka: no. Co zainstaluje to nie działa.
<KiFka> ojoj
<KiFka> to nie fajnie rzeczywiscie
<Thorbjorn> chyba coś z bootsektorem czy jak  to się tam zwie
<Thorbjorn> bo pliki same siedzą na dysku
<Thorbjorn> pasek ładowania z Windowsa chodzi i nic więcej
<DaZ> a co instalujesz? :f
<Thorbjorn> Daz próbowałem wszystko, Haiku, Linuksa, Windowsa
<DaZ> moze na inny dysk ci grub wrzuciło.
<DaZ> dziwne.
<Thorbjorn> no nic lubuntu sobie sprawdze jeszcze
<Thorbjorn> jak jeszcze WoW będzie ładnie chodził na wine  to będzie coś pięknego.
<bastetmilo> hallo KiFka
<KiFka> hellou bastetmilo :*
<Thorbjorn> i jeszcze ye głupie lubuntu się nie bootuje
<Ozil> bastetmilo, chciałem cię przeprosić że mnie tak wczoraj poniosło
<Thorbjorn> Cała nadzieja w Pardusie...
<KiFka> Thorbjorn, bootowac powinno
<panx> Nie można odnaleźć lub utworzyć katalogu kosza lol ...
<KiFka> przeciez to livecd
<Ozil> może ogólnie przeszkadzają ustawienia w biosie?
<KiFka> zakladam ze Thorbjorn juz sprawdzil....
<Ozil> ok
<Ozil> gjm powiada że ja głupi jestem
<Thorbjorn> ja juz nie mam siły. Jeszcze dziadek Macierewicza w TvSraM ogląda...
<DaZ> straszne.
<Ozil> ja kabaret na tvp2
<KiFka> ja jonny englisha
<DaZ> po niemiecku :f
 * DaZ nic nie ogląda
<gjm> :)
<gjm> w końcu się dowiedział jak wejść z proxy
<panx> skąd wiesz że z proxy wszedł?? :D
<gjm> z nienacka, nie twoja sprawa
<panx> dobra, ja idę oglądać jak rozpętałem 2ga wojnę światową ;]
<julek> panowie i panie...
<julek> julek sie nawalil
<julek> badum-tssss
<KiFka> julek, piles, nie pisz.
<julek> dobra rada
<drathir> lol
<KiFka> hmm
<KiFka> bastetmilo, ... co tu sie dzieje? :P
<gjm> KiFka: nikt nie wie
<Dreadlish> ej
<Dreadlish> gjm: co się stało z nadwornym pijokiem?
<KiFka> ok ;>
<Thorbjorn> da się leoparda na x86 zainstalować?
<Dreadlish> -.-
<Dreadlish> da się.
<gjm> Dreadlish: hm...
<gjm> 07:34 -!- mode/#ubuntu-pl [+q m477!*@*] by gjm
<Dreadlish> a ;)
<julek> dlaczego?
<Dreadlish> wreszcie ktoś zrobił porządek ;D
<Thorbjorn> Dreadlish: i jest w pełni funkconalny?
<Dreadlish> nie kurde - nogi mu obcięli i ręce
<gjm> nie przypominam sobie żeby choć raz napisał coś normalnego, a trolli tu nie potrzeba
<Dreadlish> no racja...
<Thorbjorn> Dreadlish: to jest jakaś modyfikacja?
<BlessJah> o ile m477 mnie też irytuje, to nie uważam tego powodu za wystarczający
<Dreadlish> Thorbjorn: osx86 - poszukaj po necie.
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: a ty się zamknij.
<Dreadlish> dopókim jeszcze miły
<julek> Dreadlish: ja tez bede go bronil, bo nie jest kretynem
<julek> mimo, ze z reguly gada glupoty
<Dreadlish> no - kretynem nie jest
<Dreadlish> tylko małointeligentnym trollem.
<julek> Dreadlish: ty za to jestes omnibusem
<Dreadlish> czy ja coś mówie?
<Dreadlish> grepnij sobie wszystkie jego wypowiedz
<Dreadlish> i
<Dreadlish> zobaczysz o co mi chodzi...
<KiFka> omnibusem?
<KiFka> Oo
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> koniec tego dobrego
<Dreadlish> bo za szybko się spinam
<gjm> BlessJah: ja pierdzielę, żadnego powodu nie uważasz za wystarczający, pisałeś że miałeś opa
<gjm> trzeba było wtedy decydować
<BlessJah> nie, nie pisałem
<Dreadlish> ta kurde
<Dreadlish> chyba nie w tym wcieleniu
<julek> hehe
<gjm> no to w takim razie się nie wypowiadaj
<julek> ten kanal to i tak kloaka internetu;)
<KiFka> bastetmilo, cloe z sluchawkami szybko zbiera viewsy :D
<gjm> chyba trzeba będzie założyć książkę skarg i zażaleń
<gjm> tajwanuser: tak, cze
<julek> garstka ludzi, ktorzy sa w stanie cokolwiek powiedziec o ubuntu nie uzywa ubuntu i rzadko sie wypowiada
<KiFka> julek, chyba mowisz o sobie
<julek> a do tego jakies dzieci
<bastetmilo> gjm: nie wiem o co chodzi, ale nie patyczkuj się.
<tajwanuser> gjm: cze:P
<bastetmilo> julek: mówisz o sobie? :)
<julek> bastetmilo: nie ironizuj tylko popatrz na liste nickow;)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: tak, mówi o sobie
<julek> ci, co maja pojecie idluja
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: ma pojęcie, choć nie ma ubuntu
<julek> i tylko przychodza jakies nowe nicki z durnymi pytaniami
<bastetmilo> julek: takie prawo noobów :)
<gjm> julek: no to przypomnij mi co nt. Ubuntu miał do powiedzenia m477 oprócz "tak", "nie" i tekstów o tym ile on nie pije?
<tajwanuser> bastetmilo: pen caly dzien wisial na dworze, na sznurku od prania;P moze jeszcze wstanie:P
<bastetmilo> aha. Możecie sobie odpuścić na jakąś godzinkę?
<BlessJah> gjm: poszukaj o mechanice kwantowej
<bastetmilo> Oglądam Gesslerową, i chcę oglądać z poczuciem spokoju. :)
<julek> gjm: zgadzam sie, ze gadal glupoty, ale nie jest "malointeligentny", pare razy mnie zaskoczyl
<bastetmilo> nie, nie jest. Tylko za duzo chleje.
<julek> BlessJah: hah, wlasnie, jako jedyny mial pojecie
<gjm> no i okej, dostał +q, jak zmądrzeje to się zgłosi i po sprawie
<BlessJah> będę złośliwy
<kretu> hmm
<kretu> pajdokracja
<julek> kretu: ++
<BlessJah> gjm: pisałeś wcześniej pod jakimś innym nickiem?
<gjm> nie
<julek> ja sie zastanawiam pod jakim kwpolska pisze;)
<BlessJah> a kiedy pierwszy raz wszedłeś na kanał?
<gjm> mam stare konto, sprzed 3 lat, ale wtedy nie wchodziłem
<gjm> BlessJah: nie pamiętam, grudzień rok temu?
<BlessJah> styczeń
<julek> BlessJah: jak pare lat temu wchodzilem, to jacekowskiego banowali za trollowanie;)
<julek> znak czasow...
<julek> spoleczenstwo sie zmienia;)
<kretu> ta, jacekowski się teraz prawie nie odzywa
<kretu> to za co mają go banować?
<kretu> z resztą większe trolle bywały
<BlessJah> julek: ja pamiętam jak szalał czester po kanale :)
<gjm> BlessJah: i co w związku z tym?
<kretu> ta, ze swoim boskim macosx
<KiFka> hehehhe
<julek> mnie nie wywalal
<BlessJah> ja raz dostałem bana, chyba na tydzień, jak o możliwości gruba się spieraliśmy
<julek> kretu: byl macer, kozio, miomol... pamietam te nicki;)
<BlessJah> julek: nie do sentymentalnych wypominek dążę
<BlessJah> gjm: masz niespełna rok stażu, niedawno dostałeś małpe i teraz kozaczysz
<julek> heh
<julek> BlessJah: ++
<KiFka> nic sie nie zmienia
<KiFka> BlessJah, zmien plyte.
<KiFka> porozmawiajcie o ubuntu....
<BlessJah> mi i paru osobom z kilkukrotnie dłuższym od twojego stażem się to nie podoba, uważam że staż upoważnia ans do wypowiadania się
<BlessJah> KiFka: unity fajnie wygląda ale ciężko się przywyczaić
<gjm> w takim razie, skoro masz dłuższy staż dlaczego nie masz opa?
<BlessJah> KiFka: przestałem zmieniać workspaces, bo niewygodne, nie wiesz czy można zmienić skróty?
<Dreadlish> ludzie z #archlinux-pl by powiedzieli ;D
<KiFka> BlessJah, zdecydowanie troche ciezko ale co tam
<Gienek> Witam czy wy na nowym ubuntu też macie problemy z zainstalowaniem komunikatora pidgin nawet jak dodacie ppa ?
<gjm> z resztą jak dla mnie koniec tematu, wywołujesz flejm, a ja się później muszę tłumaczyć
<gjm> Dreadlish: i nie tylko
<julek> Dreadlish: co by powiedzieli?
<Dreadlish> julek: idź ich zapytaj.
<bastetmilo> julek: jacekowskiemu mało brakuje do bana ;)
<Dreadlish> bardzo mało.
<julek> Dreadlish: ale o co pytac?
<BlessJah> gjm: bo to nie rpg, żebym achievementy zdobywał
<Dreadlish> u mnie siedzi na ignoreliscie
<KiFka> BlessJah, na netoobku ekhem ma to malo sens
<Dreadlish> julek: rzuć hasło BJ - reszta wyjdzie sama
<julek> hehe
<pakos> Gienek: nie mamy, co wypluwa apt?
<gjm> BlessJah: w takim razie nie rozumiem o co ci chodzi
<Gienek> zaraz pokażę
<pakos> na jakiegos pastebina daj
<julek> w ogole powiem wam ciekawostke, ja na kanale archa siedze dluzej, niz tutaj;)
<gjm> jak już napisała KiFka, zmień płytę
<BlessJah> gjm: to, że siedzę, nie znaczy że dążę do opa, gdybym chciał, to bym dostał razem z wami, albo nawet zamiast was
<julek> zwykle jest odwrotnie
<bastetmilo> ależ to miłe, jak nie muszę czytać wymądrzania niektórych. :)
<gjm> gdyby babcia miała wąsy to by była dziadkiem
<Gienek> hym to bardzo ciekawe bo teraz się zainstalował
<BlessJah> KiFka: co ma mały sens na netbooku?
<Dreadlish> gjm: nie mamy już żadnego śmisznego kanału, gdzie każdy idlował?
<pakos> jezu ale szpan z tymi opami teraz O_o
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: dałaś mi opa, widziałaś co z nim zrobiłem?
<bastetmilo> KiFka: weź mnie kochana wtajemicz co się dzieje w skrócie, bo mam ignora na jednego dyskutanta.
<Gienek> wcześniej jakiejś zależności nie było znaczy była ale w wyższej wersji
<bastetmilo> pakos: zazdrościsz?
<gjm> Dreadlish: zakładamy?
<Gienek> więc nie było pytania
<pakos> bastetmilo: tia, snie o tym codziennie
<Dreadlish> gjm: zrób jakąś chwytliwą nazwę i zarejestruj
<julek> farsa;)
<KiFka> bastetmilo, zamiast zachowywac sie jak ludzie to kloca sie bez sensu
<Dreadlish> i napisz na query
<KiFka> typowo po polsku
<pakos> Gienek: daj n wklej.org co wypluwa to zobaczymy
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: zmusili cię do wejścia? :D
<KiFka> zamiast sensowie to sieja chaos
<bastetmilo> KiFka: znów o naszą Rewolucje?
<BlessJah> KiFka: zmiana skrótów? mam pełnowymiarową klawkę i bym zmienił
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: que?
<Gienek> pakos, no teraz zainstalował się normalnie może dlatego że dodałem ten no public key
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: nic, bo się tak pokryło z gadką o bjcie ;D
<gjm> Dreadlish: ja bym gadał z Matanem
<julek> KiFka: jesli jestes ponad to, to sie nie odzywaj;)
<gjm> trollownia i tak umarła
<Dreadlish> no
<gjm> julek: a ty się odzywaj do niej
<pakos> KiFka: taka sytuacja juz sie troche tutaj ciagnie :)
<Diabelko> gjm: lol
<KiFka> pakos, wiem.... z biegiem lat nic sie nie zmienilo
<bastetmilo> julek: bądź miły.
<julek> gjm: heh...
<DaZ> julek: nie garb sie
<Diabelko> julek: nie pij tyle ;D
<gjm> dobra, koniec tematu. ktoś ma jeszcze jakieś wątpliwości?
<pakos> KiFka: wybiorcze czytanie daje spokoj na duszy :>
<Diabelko> julek: niestety padłeś ofiarą "równouprawnienia"
<Diabelko> przykro mi ;D
<julek> Diabelko: gorzej...
<Diabelko> to tak debilne zachowanie jak parytety w sejmie i senacie
<KiFka> pakos, kiedys mialam ambicje zeby tu cos zmienic, przeszlo mi.
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: a Tobie co?
<pakos> i dobrze, szkoda zachodu a efekty byly by marne :)
<julek> Diabelko: zgadza sie;)
<pakos> no nic zmykam na film
<KiFka> heh i dlatego nadaj bedziemy nuzac sie w chaosie :D
<KiFka> milej zabawy
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: a co ma mi być? rzuciliście się na julka jak hieny na padlinę ;)
<bastetmilo> KiFka: ja moge byc ta zla
<bastetmilo> i zrobić generalne porządki
<bastetmilo> :)
<gjm> bastetmilo: a ja mogę pomóc
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: jakbyś sam był święty.
<KiFka> bastetmilo, niestety to dzialanie tylko chwilowe
<Dreadlish> nawalanie na gitarze uspokaja.
<Dreadlish> polecam
<Gienek> a mam takie pytanko czy coś oprócz skype na windowsa i linuxa to istnieje zależy mi na video rozmowach
<bastetmilo> Gienek: tak.
<KiFka> hangout?
<Dreadlish> na g+ coś jest
<KiFka> na g+
<Diabelko> Gienek: generalnie protokół XMPP umożliwia takie działania
<Diabelko> wystarczy, ze ktoś ma konto google to wtedy ma XMPP i może rozmawiać przez video
<Diabelko> nawet przez to ich www i gmaila
<Gienek> to pidgin na obu systemach wystarczy ?
<lisu> re
<Diabelko> Gienek: pidgin chyba nie obsługuje videorozmów
<Diabelko> chyba, że jest do niego jakiś plugin
<Dreadlish> no...
<Diabelko> a pewnie jest, on ma b. dużo pluginów
<lisu> pidgin obsługuje video rozmowy
<lisu> tylko pomiedzy 2 linuchami
<KiFka> z xmmp?
<KiFka> xmpp*
<lisu> no raczej
<Gienek> a mi potrzeba pomiędzy windows7 a linux ubuntu
<Diabelko> Gienek: po prostu sprawdź czy da radę pidginem
<BlessJah> ech, czlowiek idzie herbatę zrobić a wy mi się na julka rzucacie
<KiFka> Gienek, sprobuj hangouta
<KiFka> dziala w przegladarce
<KiFka> bez wzgledu na sys
<lisu> nie da rady. poczytaj na pidgin.im ->czy jakos tak we FAQ
<Gienek> KiFka, już szukam co to jest
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: nie kłamałem.
 * Skrzyp robi poślixg żużlowy na zakręcie na śliskiej podłodze
<Skrzyp> co tu się dzieje?
<gjm> Skrzyp: ostrzegam
<Skrzyp> gjm: można prosic o autograf?
<Skrzyp> :>
<gjm> na czole
<gjm> może być?
<Gienek> ale to z wykorzystaniem chyba przeglądarki jest ten hangout
<BlessJah> 2012/05-01.log:2025<@gjm> jak mnie to wkurwia jak ktoś przychodzi z kurewsko lamerskim pytaniem i liczy na poważną odpowiedź :F
<BlessJah> gjm: ^ pod tym mi się podpiszesz?
<gjm> BlessJah: wklej linijkę niżej :)
<Dreadlish> thats true.
<BlessJah> tak, kanały pomyliłeś
<bastetmilo> Gienek: tak. To jest na g+.
<KiFka> BlessJah, prosze daj se na luz...
<gjm> BlessJah: nie specjalnie tak napisałem
<BlessJah> coś to zmienia? nie uważasz tego za hipokryzję?
<Dreadlish> eh.
<Dreadlish> co to? filozofia?
<BlessJah> KiFka: liczyłem na to, że ochłonie po tym jak dostał małpę i zacznie moderować kanał, on kozaczy
<gjm> nie, poza tym uprzedzałem że temat zakończony, a jako że działamy pod sztandarem rewolucji...
<bastetmilo> o.
<gjm> jakieś pytania?
<Dreadlish> noe.
<Dreadlish> nie*
<bastetmilo> żadnych.
<KiFka> ehh
<gjm> a zatem możemy kontynować
<gjm> normalne tematy
<KiFka> tylko o czym
<bastetmilo> KiFka: pomagamy Gienekowi :)
<Skrzyp> o życiu i śmierci
<Skrzyp> takie tam, męskie tematy :P
<Skrzyp> bastetmilo: TY TU MASZ OPA?!
<KiFka> bastetmilo, czy ja naprawde nie wrazilam sie jasno
 * Skrzyp wywala oczy ze zdziwienia
<bastetmilo> Skrzyp: a co?
<bastetmilo> KiFka: z czym? Z hangoutem?
<julek> KiFka: ty tu jestes autorytetem i dbasz o kanal, to powiedz cos sensownego;)
<KiFka> wieczny chaos nie prowadzi do niczego
<KiFka> chyba kazdy to widzi
<KiFka> po kiego grzyba walczyc ze soba
<KiFka> chyba niektorzy powinni zastnanowic sie nad znaczeniem slowa "community"
<KiFka> musza byc ludzi ktorzy dbaja o porzadek
<gjm> no i to staramy się robić, a niektórzy zamiast narzekać mogliby pomóc
<KiFka> niestorzy sa poprostu zazdrosni...
<KiFka> przypre ale prawdziwe
<KiFka> przykre*
<Diabelko> czuję się zazdrosny o to, że nie jestem taki fajny jak gjm
<julek> KiFka: to zastanow sie, czy mamy miec ustroj spolecznosciowy, czy ...
<nosferathoo> ktos jeszcze ma problemy z gimp 2.7.5 na mint12/ubuntu?
<Diabelko> nosferathoo: jakie konkretnie problemy?
<nosferathoo>  libgimp2.0 : Wymaga: libglib2.0 (>= 2.30.2) ale nie da się go zainstalować
<KiFka> julek, kazdy z nas pracuje na atmoswere tu
<Diabelko> atmosferę *
<nosferathoo> tylko ze mam libglib2.0.0 w wersji 2.32
<KiFka> Diabelko, pilnuj pilnuj bedzie pewnie i wiecej
<julek> KiFka: ty zawsze wnosisz ta ponura
<KiFka> jasne....
<nosferathoo> cos panowie od paczek znowu spieprzyli
<Diabelko> nosferathoo: to może zreportuj buga, albo napisz na forum ubuntu albo cokolwiek, bo to pewnie zależności
<karmel> hej
<Diabelko> znając Ubuntu
<KiFka> zwlaszcza ze chyba z pol roku mnie tu nie bylo
<KiFka> karmel,  :) hej
<KiFka> a moze i wiecej
<karmel> dobry Boze, KiFka !
<KiFka> czesc pysiu
<karmel> xD
<KiFka> zdziwiony
<julek> KiFka: to posiedz grzecznie i posluchaj, a nie od razu jakis faszyzm wprowadzasz...
<karmel> no jak na to ile tu bywam to akurat CIebie trafic to niezly traf :D
<KiFka> karmel, po 3 przeprowadzkach miedzy krajami, wpadlam odwiedzic stare smiecie
<nosferathoo> Diabelko, ale to z nieoficjalnego repo gimpa z svn
<karmel> KiFka: to gdzie teraz?
<Diabelko> nosferathoo: a, no to powiem szczerze, że nie mam pomysłu :P
<KiFka> julek, wstrzymaj konie... nie znasz mnie ani mojej historii na tym kanale.
<Diabelko> nosferathoo: może ta paczka ma w gimpie jako gimpie inną nazwę w sensie miejsce przechowywania
<Diabelko> a inne w ubuntu
<karmel> julek: dobrze Ci mowi :P
<nosferathoo> mysle ze ma inne zaleznosci
<Diabelko> nosferathoo: spróbuj poczytać kod gimpa... :D
<nosferathoo> ten libglib2.0-0 sie kloci mu libglib2.0
<Diabelko> do jakiej paczki w jakim miejscu się odwołuje
<karmel> na marginesie: tego cliparta szukam http://dl.dropbox.com/u/11818201/Zdj%C4%99cie0051.jpg - kojarzy ktos jak to wygooglac?
<nosferathoo> *kloci z
<Diabelko> i zrób symlinka
<nosferathoo> probowalem
<gjm> karmel: wyszukiwanie graficzne?
<karmel> gjm wlasnie nie jestem w stanie z tego wyluskac
<karmel> kojarze ze to jakies z worda 97/xp
<gjm> hmm
<karmel> a wyszukiwac ta fotka tez srenio
<gjm> kurczę
<gjm> nie widzę nigdzie
<nosferathoo> Diabelko, http://askubuntu.com/questions/109094/why-were-gimp-removed-at-the-last-upgrade-and-can-i-get-it-back
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ctplezf> (at askubuntu.com)
<nosferathoo> ostatnia odpowiedz
<bastetmilo> karmel: a to nie jest z pakietu Corela?
<bastetmilo> swoją drogą, zepsuliście mi oglądanie Gesslerowej.
<KiFka> albo starego offica
<bastetmilo> też możliwe
<KiFka> stawiam na offica
<karmel> bastetmilo: ni cholery nie umiem tego wykopac :P analogicznego tylko pytajacego znalazlem
<julek> bastetmilo: i tak nie da sie ogladac tej ordynarnej baby
<bastetmilo> julek: ja oglądam.
<julek> bastetmilo: ja nie moge z dwoch powodow
<Diabelko> julek: ona nie jest ordynarda, tylko średnio kumata i medialna
<KiFka> bastetmilo, wiesz ze ja ani odcinka nie wiedzialam...
<julek> denerwuje mnie naiwnosc tych programow
<Diabelko> a to, że jest stara i bogata skutecznie maskuje jej niekumatość
<julek> takie ustawione...
<julek> a druga sprawa, to ze ta baba jest ordynarna (glupia przy okazji)
<Diabelko> nie no, głupia aż taka nie jest, znam dużo głupsze osoby
<bastetmilo> KiFka: i raczej nie obejrzysz kochana. Chyba że jakoś obejdziesz w tvnplayerze to zabezpieczenie, że tylko w Polsce działa.
<Diabelko> po prostu ma lekkie opóźnienie w kumaniu
<Diabelko> dlatego jest tyle przycięć podczas rozmów
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: co z tego, że na torrentach jest ;s
<julek> pewnie jej brat latal przedwczoraj z czerwona flaga
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: nie każdy korzysta z torrentów.
<bastetmilo> julek: nie oglądaj, nikt Ci nie każe. Ja lubię.
<bastetmilo> Lubie też Nigelle.
<julek> pan ikonowicz to znana postac w lublinie... taki klaun, ktorego zwija co roku policja za krecenie dymu:)
<bastetmilo> nie. Źle powiedziałam. Ja kocham Nigelle :)
<julek> nie znam
<julek> gesslerowa widzialem ze 2 razy
<KiFka> bastetmilo, dzis odkrylam ze jak zmienie polozenie blueraya na polske
<KiFka> moge iple uzywac
<bastetmilo> Ooo
<bastetmilo> To fajnie. Ale na ipli nie ma nic ciekawego :)
<KiFka> ale konto musialabym
<KiFka> no wlasnie
<KiFka> szkoda w sumie
<KiFka> mi by tvn wystarczyl
<julek> KiFka: http://weeb.tv/channels
<KiFka> jakosc?
<bastetmilo> aaaa. Jutro Księżyc w Nowiu na tvn!!!!11!oneone1
 * gjm nie ogląda telewizji
 * karmel too
<KiFka> bastetmilo, i kto mowi laska :D
<KiFka> a
<KiFka> bastetmilo, widzialas cloe z sluchawkami na flikrze dalam?
<nosferathoo> mc: /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libc.so.6: version `GLIBC_2.14' not found (required by /lib/x86_64-linux-gnu/libglib-2.0.so.0)
<nosferathoo> pieknie
<nosferathoo> nie wiem jak on to zrobil
<bastetmilo> KiFka: no przecież żartuje. Nigdy bym tego nie obejrzała z własnej woli.
<bastetmilo> :)
<gjm> nosferathoo: przeinstaluj glibc
<KiFka> bastetmilo, a chcialam ci zaproponowac ze zrobie ci kopie zapadowe mojej kolekcji :P
<bastetmilo> xD
<nosferathoo> gjm, http://wklej.org/id/745136/
<nosferathoo> czytaj - ostro sie spierdzielilo :)
<nosferathoo> kocham te repozytoria i zaleznosci
<KiFka> nosferathoo, a co robisz gimpem?
<KiFka> tak z ciekawosci
<nosferathoo> teksture do skyboxa
<KiFka> o cool cos kreatywnego
<KiFka> ja wczesciej obrabialam fotki swoje w gimpie
<gjm> nosferathoo: a z '-f'?
<KiFka> mam do niego sentyment
<nosferathoo> gjm, to samo :)
<gjm> zostaje '--force-yes', ale to na własną odpowiedzialność
<Dreadlish> --force-all *
<gjm> nie pamiętam, apt'a używałem z tysiąc lat temu
<Dreadlish> tzn. --force-all jest przy dpkg
<gjm> a now widzisz
<nosferathoo> komedia
<bastetmilo> dobra kochane dzieciaczki
<bastetmilo> bawcie się grzecznie
<bastetmilo> i nie sypcie piachem po oczach
<KiFka> bastetmilo, dobranoc mamusiu ;*
<gjm> bastetmilo: dobranoc ;*
<bastetmilo> o/
<KiFka> paps bastetmilo
<KiFka> ja mam urlop!
<KiFka> chyba  wiekszosc juz poszla...
<KiFka> taka cisza zapadla
<gjm> ano
<gjm> późno już
<KiFka> gjm, nie musisz jutro wstawac?
<gjm> nie
<KiFka> ja tez nie :)
<avalan> gjm jest juz dorosłym dzieckiem
<KiFka> fajne uczucie!
<Dreadlish> eh
<Dreadlish> "więszkość"
<gjm> sam jesteś więszkość
<KiFka> nie mam polskich znakow
<KiFka> przykro mi Dreadlish
<avalan> utf8 please ;f
<gjm> KiFka: on źle napisał teraz
<gjm> ;)
<Dreadlish> nie o to chodzi
<KiFka> co nie zmienia faktu ... ze nie mam
<Dreadlish> nawet nie zauwazylem, ze polskich nie ma ;D
<KiFka> ja juz nie zauwazam bledow
<KiFka> za malo uzywam polskiego
<jacekowski> a ja dzisiaj ssaka lesnego widzialem
<nosferathoo> dobra poradzilem sobie
<avalan> jacekowski: wszak lato się zbliża
<KiFka> heh fajne http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=XZTQ60EBRDo
<nosferathoo> gimp tez sie isntaluje :)
<nosferathoo> jakby ktos chcial kiedys w jakies zrabanej paczce deb zmienic zaleznosci to tutaj jest skrypt
<nosferathoo> http://superuser.com/questions/280370/how-to-easly-edit-control-file-in-deb-package
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/csjtcr7> (at superuser.com)
<drathir> nosferathoo: tylko skad pewnosc ze paczka zepsuta... lepiej poszukac dzialajacej niz zmieniac...
<avalan> pewnie paczka z debiana czy coś i mu w ubuntu nie pasuja
<avalan> albo na dwrót
<gjm> ew. kompiluj ze źródeł
<Diabelko> tak, polecam
<nosferathoo> drathir, bo sam autor sie przyznal i mial naprawic
<drathir> nosferathoo: a to w miare bezpieczne raczej...
<nosferathoo> w depends wpisal dwa razy ta sama paczke ale pod inna nazwa
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-04
<drathir>  /w 5
<drathir> fail
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry :)
<Voldenet> dzień dobry
<Voldenet> powinni uczynić 4 maja świętem państwowym
<Voldenet> najlepiej cały tydzień, 1-7 maja
<grek> czesc
<grek> wiecie moze czy istniej jakis plugin - do przywracania sesji kde
<grek> po restarcie zeby uruchomione programy byly na tych ekranach na ktorych byly przy zamykaniu ?
<gjm> cześć
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<gjm> hej bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> Przyjechałam dziś do pracy... a tu nikogo nie ma.
<bastetmilo> Wygląda jakby całe piętro miało urlop :)
<gjm> a może Ty też masz?
<bastetmilo> gjm: nie mam, ja miałam w poniedziałek.
<gjm> no, ale skoro nikogo nie ma ;)
<bastetmilo> no, ale my na całym pietrze mamy tylko dwa pokoje, reszta to są inne firmy
<lisu> re
<bastetmilo> ja nie wiem po kim moja siostra jest taka dziwne. Dzwonie do niej, składam życzenia i pytam co chce dostać na urodziny. A ona "nie wiem".
<bastetmilo> Pytam się "to ja mam wiedzieć co Ty chcesz dostać?".
<bastetmilo> mówię "jak nie wiesz, to nic nie dostaniesz".
<bastetmilo> Foch.
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> bastetmilo: trzeba bylo drobnostke od siebie... nie kazdy plan uklada co chcialby dostac, napewno sie cieszy z samego faktu ze pamietalas... :p
<bastetmilo> drathir: ciężko jest zapomnieć o urodzinach siostry, kiedy się o fakcie jej urodzenia dowiedziało we własne urodziny :>. Ona jest młoda, cieszy się jak dostanie gre, a nie drobiazg od serca (u mnie zawsze jest to książka).
<gjm> czyli Ty też masz urodziny?
<bastetmilo> No mam. Ale jutro.
<gjm> :)
<gjm> bastetmilo: http://tinyurl.com/7vvv44q
<shpaq> mornin'
<bastetmilo> hahaah :)
<bastetmilo> ja swojego szefa tylko lekko terroryzuje :)
<gjm> lekko :)
<bastetmilo> gjm: no w końcu to szef, nie? Jakiś szacunek mu się należy :)
<Thorbjorn> Cześć i czołem magulon z rosołem
<bastetmilo> cześć Thorbjorn
<Thorbjorn> ma ktoś dysk jakiś żywy sata 80gb?
<gjm> `seen Wizard
<Przekliniak> gjm: Wizard was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 4 days, 14 hours, 43 minutes, and 22 seconds ago: <Wizard> :)
<gjm> ja, ale 2'5 cala
<Thorbjorn> to mnie nie stać ;-D
<kretu> gjm: Wizard żegluje ostro ;-]
<kretu> a przynajmniej miał zeglować
<bastetmilo> kretu: to udało mu się zdobyć łódkę w końcu?
<Thorbjorn> wystrugał sobie
<Thorbjorn> zresztą z tego co paiętam to on z ŁODZI jest ;D
<kretu> bastetmilo: chyba tak, skoro go nie widać/słychać
<gjm> mistrz posuchy
<kretu> kolejny łodziak
<Dreadlish> hiya
<gjm> cześć
<Dreadlish> co tam jak tam?
<gjm> a cisza, spokój i takie tam
<Dreadlish> czyli "jak z rana"
 * bastetmilo testuje swoj sklep
<Thorbjorn> bastetmilo: a co sprzedajesz?
<bastetmilo> kliamtyzacje
<bastetmilo> klimatyzacje
<Szatan> bastetmilo: daj jedną przenośną :)
 * Dreadlish ma bardzo przenośną klimatyzacje marki wiatrak
<gjm> wiatrak to taki młyn wykorzystujący siłę wiatru, ty masz wentylator
<gjm> ;d
<bastetmilo> Szatan: poczekaj zobacze czy sa takie w ofercie :)
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> wętylator
<Dreadlish> znany też po angielsku jako "cooling fan"
<Voldenet> jak ktoś ma wiele wiatraków to jest znany
<Voldenet> hm, po angielsku ten żart ma więcej sensu
<gjm> a ja otworzyłem okno i jest całkiem znośnie, dopóki słońce nie zaczni mi w nie świecić
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: racja
<gjm> * zacznie
<Dreadlish> miałem otwarte całą noc
<Dreadlish> wieczorem w pokoju miałem 29*
<Dreadlish> rano 25*
<Dreadlish> miło.
<bastetmilo> Szatan: przenosnych nie mam, mam split podokienny za 8930 zł. Może być?
<Szatan> bastetmilo: może :D
<Thorbjorn> Słyszeliście hymna na Euro?
<Dreadlish> taruś weź z tym idź gdzie indziej.
<Thorbjorn> chłopie, ale to jest masakryczne
<Dreadlish> no wiem
<Thorbjorn> jaki wstyd...
<Thorbjorn> Ko Ko Ko Ko Euro Spoko....
<Voldenet> kokokokoko euro SPOKO
<Voldenet> piłka leci w #$(@# wysoko
<Voldenet> ups, hen wysoko
<gjm> ja wam dam
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: dobre ;D
<Voldenet> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=baUY9LFlYh0
<Szatan> Did U mean: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIsX5Rh1ktE?
<Voldenet> To lepsze.
<Dreadlish> ANYME
<Dreadlish> czy cuś
<Thorbjorn> Vold coś Ty mi za badziew wysłał
<Voldenet> kokorokokorokokor
<Dreadlish> z resztą wali japońszczyzną
<Voldenet> ale fajnie zrobione, prawda? :D
<Thorbjorn> chiński krzywy ryj co woła kury
<Thorbjorn> to wspaniałe
<Voldenet> kokorokokorokokoro chan
<Voldenet> です
<Dreadlish> i że ktoś tego słucha ._.
<Voldenet> ja
<Voldenet> masterpiece
<Voldenet> hejterów chędożyć
<Dreadlish> kurwa mój komentarz
<Voldenet> ich zdanie nieważne mocno
<Dreadlish> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/original/000/126/314/3cd8a33a.png?1306264975
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6tgga83> (at i0.kym-cdn.com)
<Dreadlish> oj.
<Dreadlish> sorry
<Dreadlish> #ubuntu-pl nie burdel
<Voldenet> chłodny hejter z Dreadlisha
<Dreadlish> kurtyzan nie rzucać
<Voldenet> nie rizonować
<gjm> Dreadlish: mam nadzieję że to był ostatni raz
<gjm> :)
<Dreadlish> gjm: wypsło mi sie
<Voldenet> no, my tu czyści jak śnieżynki
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: to niech Ci się nie wypsyka.
<Dreadlish> nie no... ale chyba wole jednak tą japońszczyzne woldka
<Voldenet> a tutaj on rzuca mięsem
<Dreadlish> mięso?
<Dreadlish> przecio piątek :D
<Dreadlish> katole nie żrą mięsa
<Thorbjorn> kokokoko euro spoko
<gjm> Thorbjorn: skończ z tym srokoko
<gjm> bo mi źle
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: siadło mi na banie majster
<Thorbjorn> gjm do idź na pclosa tam Cie przytulą
<Dreadlish> ._.
<Dreadlish> andrzejek mówisz?
<Thorbjorn> Nie tam jest mase pedałów
<Dreadlish> i andrzejek.
<gjm> Thorbjorn: ogarnij się
<Thorbjorn> andrzejek akurat chyba jest normalny
<Thorbjorn> gjm, et tu Brute contra me?
<gjm> ech
<gjm> tak, i ja
<Thorbjorn> ale jeszcze jesteś po tej jasnej stronie?
<gjm> nie
<Thorbjorn> ty też Gejos jesteś o.O
<gjm> Gejos?
<bastetmilo> Thorbjorn: daj sobie na wstrzymanie.
<gjm> też tak uważam
<Thorbjorn> ;(
<Thorbjorn> o rodzina zastępcza
<Thorbjorn> idę oglądac
<cojack> asdo/
<Dreadlish> wat?
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> wat
<cojack> lg rezygnuje w wp7 skupia sie na androidzie
<cojack> niesamowite
<Dreadlish> tak
<cojack> btw tizen zostal wydany
<bastetmilo> http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-17916879
<drathir> bastetmilo: a to masz fajnie jedna data o ktorej nie musisz pamietac hrhr... mloda nie mloda czym wczesniej tym lepiej nauczyc ze wazny sam fakt i pamiec anizeli to co sie dostanie, bo mam dziwne wrazenie ze cos takiego zanika....
<drathir> zauwazalna roznica bedzie miedzy ata100 a ata 133?
<cojack> nom
<Dreadlish> tak
<cojack> cos jak pomiedzy floppy a cd
<gjm> cojack: ech
<gjm> drathir: nieduża, ale jednak
<cojack> ktos widzial nowego gimpa 2.8?
<cojack> bo ni h nie wiem jak przeniesc okna dialogowe na lewa strone
<cojack> oO
<pakos> na screenach tylko :>
<drathir> gjm: dzieki wielkie
<bastetmilo> za wcześnie, żeby nowy gimp był w repo ubuntu, co?
<Dreadlish> dużo za wcześnie
<Thorbjorn> Wiecie co je Koko Dżambo?
<Thorbjorn> JaJa je
<gjm> dajcie mu wody
<Thorbjorn> ó
<Thorbjorn> wódy
<gjm> uspokoisz się?
<Thorbjorn> ale co ja Ci robie?
<gjm> wkurzasz
<gjm> rzucasz nieśmiesznym żartami
<gjm> trollujesz
<Thorbjorn> dostałeś @ przed nickiem i zapominasz o tradycji
<cojack> koko euro spoko
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<ToMo> pozostaje tylko życzyć Markowi, żeby nie nadział się na jakiś patentowy proces
<Thorbjorn> cojack: ++
<gjm> minus minus
<Thorbjorn> gjm kto Ci dał małpe?
<cojack> czuje bana w powietrzu :D
<julek> gjm: dostales @ i sie rzadzisz
<cojack> Thorbjorn: odpusc sobie, po co to gadanie?
<gjm> zaczyna się
<julek> gjm: no wlasnie, kto ci dal?:)
<cojack> Thorbjorn: przeciez to nic nie zmieni
<gjm> co ci da ta wiedza?
<julek> gjm: zaczyna sie? ty zaczynasz;)
<Thorbjorn> cojack: toć tu nigdy o Ubuntu nie gadał
<pakos> czasami :P
<Thorbjorn> jak ktoś wchodził to dostawał linka: www.google.pl
<gjm> ode mnie?
<gjm> wyjdź, pomyśl i wróć
<julek> gjm: jak juz koniecznie musisz sie wypowiadac, to wystarczylo napisac "slabe" i tyle
<Thorbjorn> nie rozmawiam z Tobą.
<Thorbjorn> julek: to już nawet kklimonda ma jakieś poczucie humoru
<Thorbjorn> a to jakieś drzewo jest
<cojack> Thorbjorn: Wizard mnie banuje jak uzywal ang slowek :D
<Thorbjorn> wykazać się chce. łocho cho cho
<julek> Thorbjorn: to akurat faktycznie bylo slabe;)
<cojack> wez to na usmiech, olej jak sie czepiaja
<Thorbjorn> julek: bo to był suchar
<gjm> no i fajnie, ale prosiłem o coś
<cojack> jak uzywam *
<Thorbjorn> cojack: bo Wizard to jest narkus do niego trzeba mieć podejście.
<cojack> prawda
<julek> Thorbjorn: bardziej smieszne bylo to "uspokoisz sie?" ;)
<cojack> madmax sie zaczyna!
<Thorbjorn> on jest w ogóle śmieszny
<Thorbjorn> cześć DaZ
<Thorbjorn> netsjanek: o/
<bastetmilo> julek: Słońce, czy Ty masz jakiś problem? Nie podobają się nowe porządki?
<Thorbjorn> cojack: julek! SOLIDARNOŚĆ, SOLIDARNOŚĆ!
<cojack> mam nadzieje ze nie politycznie, ale moze byc ;p
<DaZ> sup.
<Thorbjorn> będziemy budować opozycję!
<kretu> podziemie
<cojack> haha
<cojack> lewica :D :D
<Thorbjorn> stanowcze nie totalitarnym władzom!
<bastetmilo> Thorbjorn: proszę bardzo. Idź się okopywać na innym kanale.
<cojack> uczucia, uczucia, podstawowyw temat, masz rerfen o typie co uczuc tych nie ma
<pakos> zaraz was posadze ze im opy chcecie zabrac :>
* gjm changed the topic of #ubuntu-pl to: Oficjalny kanał Ubuntu || Ubuntu 12.04 wydane: http://www.ubuntu.com || Używaj http://przewodnik.ubuntu.pl || Oficjalne repozytoria: http://tinyurl.com/2ajkhl || Statystyki: http://ircstats.ubuntu.pl || Zachowuj się kulturalnie, szanuj polski język i nie przeklinaj || Nie wklejaj na kanał - http://wklej.org || Nie podoba się, wyjdź.
<julek> bastetmilo: no pomysl... gdyby ten zart kogos obrazal, to rozumiem, ale "uspokajanie" kogos za cos takiego wyglada smiesznie;)
<pakos> posadza*
<Thorbjorn> julek: co żre ubuntu
<Thorbjorn> kernela
<Thorbjorn> hahahahaha
<Thorbjorn> albo  zasoby
<Thorbjorn> kurde ubuntowy żart pewno  voica zaraz dostane
<kretu> pamięć żre
<bastetmilo> julek: ale koleś jest męczący z tymi głupimi żartami i tyle. Mógłby sobie odpuścić. I tylko o to chodzi.
<cojack> Thorbjorn: ukrzyzuja Cie
<pakos> za nogi
<Thorbjorn> cojack: ja nie jestem żaden chrystusek ja sie nie dam
<Thorbjorn> m477_: jak Ci się podoba nowa władza alkoholiku?
<cojack> dobra, my tu gadu gadu
<cojack> a kod sie sam nie napisze
<cojack> braz lac!
<Thorbjorn> ja też zaraz spadam po bilet
<gjm> Thorbjorn: suchary sucharami, ale teksty o "pedalstwie" mogłeś zatrzymać dla siebie, no chyba że masz z tym jakiś problem
<Thorbjorn> mam
<Thorbjorn> do gazu ich
<cojack> ja tez mam
<cojack> Thorbjorn: e tam do gazu
<gjm> cojack: jaki? :>
<cojack> jestem homofobem
<bastetmilo> cojack: boisz się mnie?
<julek> gjm: tobie powinni dac +q za prowokowanie takich sytuacji
<pakos> :D
<gjm> będzie trzeba to dadzą
<cojack> no wlasnie nie rozumiem dlaczego homofobia jest nazwa dla wstretu do pedalstwa
<cojack> ja sie ich nie boje
<cojack> brzydze sie nimi
<gjm> cojack: dobrze, ale nie musisz nas o tym informować
<cojack> moze i nie musze
<cojack> ale nikt mi tego nie zabroni
<DaZ> meh, niech se żyja
<gjm> julek: przypomnę ci że szerzenie takich idei jest karalne
<bastetmilo> cojack: i siedzisz tu? Przecież tu są ludzie odmiennej orientacji.
<DaZ> ino ci co chcą budować na tym kapitał polityczny, na szafot [;
<DaZ> i niepolityczny toże.
<cojack> bastetmilo: no i?
<julek> gjm: wtf? jakie idee ja szerze?
<cojack> dopoki mi sie nikt do dupy nie dobiera to niech sobie bedzie
<gjm> julek: mówię o Thorbjornie
<gjm> 11:13 < Thorbjorn> do gazu ich
<julek> gjm: no to dlaczego mi to piszesz?
<cojack> do gazu to bym wyslal innych
<gjm> 11:13 < julek> gjm: tobie powinni dac +q za prowokowanie takich sytuacji
<gjm> cojack: skończ
<bastetmilo> cojack: ale przyszło Ci na myśl, że to co piszesz może być dla mnie obraźliwe?
<cojack> ale najlepiej niech oni po prostu emigruja stad
<DaZ> >internet
<DaZ> >obraźliwe
<cojack> bastetmilo: a dla mnie obrazliwe jest obrazanie kosciola, Polskiej flagi
<cojack> uzywanie symboli sowieckich
<cojack> plucie na godlo
<gjm> cojack: co to ma do kanału?
<bastetmilo> o tak, moja słodka naiwności. Zapomniałam, że niektórzy nie uważają ludzi z internetu za prawdziwych ludzi tylko za jakiś cybernetyczny wytwór.
<julek> cojack: "cccp" to dobry brand, nie rozumiesz mlodziezy
<bastetmilo> cojack: a poprawne pisanie po polsku?
<cojack> bastetmilo: moze nie jestem super z ortografii ale sie staram
<bastetmilo> chcesz być takim ąę patriotą to sią nauczc ładnie pisać.
<bastetmilo> Z szacunkiem dla swojego ojszystego języka.
<bastetmilo> ojczystego*
<julek> :)
<gjm> dokładnie
<cojack> jakby ortografia miala byc wektorem patriotyzmu
<bastetmilo> bo na razie się tylko kompromitujesz.
<bastetmilo> cojack: hum? Jestem patriotą kocham swój kraj, ale pisać po polsku już nie umiem?
<bastetmilo> Nie widzisz tutaj strasznej ironii?
<cojack> bastetmilo: powaznie, do tego sie bedziesz cala rozmowe czepiac?
<pakos> tu tak jest
<cojack> bo innego argumentu juz nie masz?
<julek> caly ten kanal...
<DaZ> jak u was śmiesznie
<pakos> nie robisz ogonkow nie jestes prawdziwym polakiem
<cojack> sluchaj, ja np wczoraj wywiesilem Polska flage
<cojack> a Ty co zawiesilas sowiecka?
<pakos> prawie jak w pisie
<gjm> cojack: o co ci chodzi?
<julek> ja mam gdz<ies denne zarty Thorbjorn i pisownie cojack ;)
<cojack> czy flage unii
<cojack> bez kitu, nie rozmawiaj ze mna o patriotyzmie
<cojack> bo nie ma to sensu
<bastetmilo> cojack: nadal. Przestań się kompromitować takimi tekstami.
<gjm> bez kitu to szyby lecą, koniec
<cojack> bastetmilo: kompromitowac w Twoich oczach to jest pryszcz na dupie
 * gjm czeka...
<DaZ> ja wywiesiłem swój wysłużony celtyk na białym kole i krzyczałem po niemiecku.
<julek> bastetmilo: gjm prowokowal Thorbjorn , ty prowokujesz cojacka do awantury...;)
<pakos> :>
<cojack> a ja mam w to wbite
<cojack> nie pozowle sobie w kasze dmuchac
<gjm> DaZ: :)
<pakos> julek: potem bedzie q, potem ze chca dobrze ale my zli
<cojack> zaden lewicowiec nie bedzie mi mowil ze jest dobry
<bastetmilo> julek: nie, tylko pokazuje mu jego hipokryzje.
<gjm> cojack: skąd przekonanie że lewicowiec?
<gjm> zatrzymaj to dla siebie
<DaZ> patetyczny spin dupy przez internet dobra rzecz [;
<julek> bastetmilo: ale ja jego pisownie olewam:)
<gjm> to że nie toleruje tekstów o "pedałach" nie znaczy że jestem lewicowcem, po prostu to nie jest miejsce do wygłaszana tego typu hasęł
<bastetmilo> cojack: i nie życzę sobie z Twojej strony takich tekstów. Ja Cię prawicowcem nie nazywam.
<gjm> * haseł
<cojack> bastetmilo: hipokryzja jest to ze zyjesz w Polsce
<cojack> to jest obraza
<cojack> rozumiesz?
<DaZ> fokl to o co chodzi? :3
<julek> bastetmilo: ale to chyba lewica tepi gejow
<cojack> a to ze nasz rzad jest ulomny to Ci nic na to nie poradze
<cojack> julek: nie
<bastetmilo> cojack: i co? Może mnie jeszcze do gazu chcesz wysłać?
<DaZ> znowu bastetmilo wkleja jakieś leniny?
<bastetmilo> DaZ: nic nie wklejam.
<DaZ> to dunno.
<julek> cojack: w ustrojach lewicowych zawsze mniejszosci seksualne sa przesladowane
<cojack> julek: lewica jest za gejami i reszta pederastow
<DaZ> nie zawsze <:
<julek> a hitler?
<julek> lewica:)
<cojack> hitler nie byl lewicowy, ani prawicowy
<julek> cojack: ile masz lat?;)
<gjm> KONIEC GADKI O GEJACH, LEWICACH, PRAWICACH, HITLERACH I TYM PODOBNYCH
<cojack> totalitarny
<julek> 15?
<DaZ> ALL CAPS
<DaZ> !!!1
<cojack> julek: +10
<gjm> DaZ: musiałem
<julek> "totalitarny" hehe
<cojack> dobra
<bastetmilo> gjm: dobrze Słońce, ja już przestaje :)
<cojack> sral to pies
<cojack> co ja bede sobie klawiature psul
<DaZ> -c i na różow
<DaZ> o :f
<julek> DaZ: kiedys bylo -c
<DaZ> trzeba przywrócić
<julek> trza
<DaZ> to wszystko przez geje, lewice, prawice i hitlery
<DaZ> to oni sa winni >:
<julek> zydokomuna i gejowscy aktywisci;)
<julek> biedny ten cojack, nie odnajduje sie chlopak w swiecie;)
<cojack> za komuny zydzi i geje mieli tak przesrane ze nawet sobie z tego sprawy nie zdajesz
<DaZ> kto miał, ten miał <:
<cojack> julek: ja sie nie godze na globalna wioske
<julek> cojack: bo komuna byla lewicowa;)
<gjm> ostrzegałem
<ToMo> http://x.garnek.pl/ga8860/cd8bf238d77eba20670533a3/20670533.jpg
<pakos> czestochowa :S
<DaZ> mi już pochował
<DaZ> :<
<pakos> wczoraj jarek mial przemowienie na jasnej gorze :>
<bastetmilo> już nie mieszajcie w to Jarka, proszę :)
<pakos> to nie do tematu
<julek> http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_-dEFSPw0zQc/TCMKhLNVcZI/AAAAAAAAEJs/eOsIB-pOEjQ/s1600/47ceb12000120d6a4c21ef24.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cs8hqvc> (at 3.bp.blogspot.com)
<pakos> ot czestochowa mi przypomniala ze musialem uciekac zeby mi ktos przypadkiem zdjecia nie zrobil
<pakos> jeszcze by mnie potem ktos rozpoznal ze slucham jarka ;>
<DaZ> no, straszne, słuchać kogoś
<DaZ> odrażająca myśl po prostu
<julek> DaZ: :)
<pakos> nie widziales tych fanatykow co tam bylo, strach sie bac
<pakos> byli*
<julek> pakos: ktos kto nie chce sluchac, bo sam lepiej wie to wlasnie fanatyk
<julek> pakos: oni tez innych nie sluchaja;)
<pakos> julek: ja moge kazdego, ale nie na zywo
<pakos> tymbardziej w kosciele, tam nie itneresuja mnie wywody polityczne
<julek> mnie w kosciele pseudoreligine wywody nie interesuja;)
<pakos> co kto lubi :)
<DaZ> eh
<DaZ> konfigurowanie bitlbee ssie pałke.
<julek> ide se pogram w wiedźmaka
<DaZ> i ja toże
<inzaghi89> nie macie pomysłu na nick: http://bash.org.pl/4830050/
<ToMo> funny
<DaZ> wykopkowy suchar
<ToMo> pół roku i wykopki będą
<pakos> ehh szkoda ze pac nie umie obslugiwac linkow
<inzaghi89> może, nie siedzam na wykopie
<pakos> kopiowanie dretwe
<inzaghi89> o pakos :P
<pakos> witaj
<inzaghi89> nie sądziłem, że tutaj też Cię znajdę ;)
<pakos> jestem tu od stu lat, z tym ze odzywam sie trzy razy w roku
<bastetmilo> hej inzaghi89 :)
<inzaghi89> poczekaj w kalendarzu zapiszę dzisiejszy dzień :)
<inzaghi89> hej bastetmilo
<pakos> jak juz na prawde nic innego do roboty nie mam :>
<inzaghi89> :D
<inzaghi89> komplemenciarz ;)
<inzaghi89> wkurza mnie jedno w tym programie do synchronizacji owncloud - nawet jeśli wyłączysz jakiś katalog, to po włączeniu ponownym programu on się synchronizuje
<inzaghi89> program powinien imo zapamiętać status synchronizacji katalogu
<pakos> windowsowy?
<inzaghi89> tak, nie wiem czy na linuksa też tak ma, ale pewnie to ten sam program
<inzaghi89> obydwa na qt są
<inzaghi89> te same źródla, ta sama wersja
<pakos> ja na dzisiaj zaplanowalem instalacje wlasnie
<inzaghi89> wygląda to bardzo minimalistycznie
<pakos> podobne do dropboxa?
<pakos> bo mi cos takiego potrzbene tylko
<pakos> potrzebne*
<inzaghi89> http://dl.keepmind.eu/x07o5.png
<pakos> aha
<inzaghi89> lubi się wykrzaczyć przy większych katalogach/plikach
<inzaghi89> bawiłem się i zapuściłem mu sync profilu wtw
<inzaghi89> zanim się wysłało to z 10 razy program padł
<pakos> ja to tylko kilka plikow trzymam
<pakos> nic duzego
<pakos> uzywam bardziej dla idei niz zapotrzebowania
<pakos> nie bardzo wiem co by tu naprawde synchronizowac
<inzaghi89> ja to co najważniejsze i czasem jak jakieś zdjęcia czy coś :)
<inzaghi89> żeby przeglądarka była i możliwość pobrania zipa
<inzaghi89> a oc to daje :)
<ToMo> http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?item=intel_ivybridge_winlin&num=1&page=article
<pakos> ja w zasadzie rozklad kolei slaskich :P
<pakos> zeby miec aktualny w telefonie
<pakos> na dropboxie jeszcze zdjecia z telefonu, jak apka oc bedzie bardziej stabilna to sie juz calkiem przerzuce
<pakos> na tym etapie wykrzacza sie co chwile
<inzaghi89> umm
<inzaghi89> na symbiana nie mam ani jednego ani drugiego i tak;p
<inzaghi89> dropbox ma chyba tylko wersję mobilną
<inzaghi89> oc jej nei ma ;
<pakos> a do webdava na symbiana nie ma?
<grek> czesc uzywa ktos unisona ?
<inzaghi89> a, nie wiem, nie wiem... możliwe że jest
<inzaghi89> próbowałem caldava na symbiana rozkminić
<inzaghi89> ale chyba też nie ma/nie da się
<inzaghi89> żeby sobie kalendarz zsynchronizować
<grek> mam taki problem ogolnie program uzywam od kilku lat i jest ok ale recznie go wywoluje a teraz mam potrzebe automatycznej synchronizacji i nie moge znalesc jak to ma byc przekazane
<inzaghi89> google też ma caldava, ale przez exchange
<pakos> no coz symbiana juz od dawna nie widzialem
<pakos> wiec nie wiem
<pakos> ehh trzeba miec konto na sourceforge zeby cos napisac :S
<bastetmilo> dobrze, że mi przepomnieliście, to sobie kalendarze schynchronizowałam :)
<inzaghi89> bastetmilo, nie wiem z czego korzystasz ale do thunderbirda jest addon :P
<inzaghi89> lighting
<inzaghi89> fajnie synchronizuje przynajmniej z caldavem :)
<inzaghi89> taski też są
<bastetmilo> inzaghi89: nie, z kalandarza w TB nie korzystam.
<pakos> uzywa ktos pac managera? :>
<bastetmilo> pakos: pac manager to ten w archu?
<DaZ> imo nie
<DaZ> :f
<pakos> bastetmilo: nie
<pakos> to takie cos jak putty
<bastetmilo> prawda, mój błąd.
<pakos> czy securecrt
<bastetmilo> właśnie patrze, co to jest :)
<pakos> fajne narzedzie ale brakuje obslugi url w terminalach
<pakos> musze linki recznie kopiowac ;/
<pakos> generalnie zacny program, jak sie ladnie oskryptuje
<DaZ> jak generalnie każdy
<pakos> o ile na to pozwala :>
<inzaghi89> pakos, bajer... działa webdav :)
<pakos> :>
<Matan[M]> aaa, skowyrna maturka
<Matan[M]> nie ma to jak wiedzieć że się nie zdało :D
<gjm> było się uczyć
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: nie zdałeś?
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: nie no, mam nadzieję, że te 30% będzie
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: ale takie były tematy...
<gjm> pierwszy ponoć mało kto wybrał
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: dali o wikipedii arta jeszcze, jedno pytanie było takie, że nie wiadomo o cho im chodzi
<bastetmilo> Podobno była Lalka
<Matan[M]> gjm: pierwszy wybrałem ja
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: lalka i ludzie bez domu
<gjm> Ludzie Bezdomni
<bastetmilo> czekajcie, zorientuje sie jakie były tematy
<Matan[M]> :<
<Matan[M]> szkoda, że nie pamiętałem treści
<Matan[M]> bastetmilo: tym bardziej, że mam lekkie problemy, mam dysgrafię, dysortografię, dysleksję i dysdowna
<gjm> dysmózgię*
<gjm> ;d
<gjm> o, właśnie
<bastetmilo> Matan[M]: nie łam się, też bym nie zdała na takich tematach :)
<Matan[M]> co by było śmieszniej z języków obcych bardzo dobrze sobie radzę, takie śmieszne ekstrema...
<bastetmilo> ale tylko dlatego, że Dziady po łebkach przeczytałam, a reszty nie czytałam wcale.
<Matan[M]> brałem temat z dziadami
<Matan[M]> może się uda
<mati75> matura to bzdura
<bastetmilo> tak mówią Ci, którzy jej nie zdali ;)
<pakos> sie rozpadalo, smoklem jak pies
<pakos> zmoklem*
<Matan[M]> u mnie z pioruna strzela
<Matan[M]> fajnie śmierdzi skoszoną trawą, deszczem i nawozami syntetycznymi
<Matan[M]> nie ma to jak nowoczesna wieś :)
<Wizard> Cześć.
<gjm> :)
<bastetmilo> Wizard!!! Wróciłeś!
<Wizard> Teraz tylko na chwilę
<Wizard> Jestem, że tak powiem, zajęty.
<bastetmilo> wiemy, pływasz łódką
<Wizard> Nie, nie pływam.
<Wizard> Jestem w domu, ale mam parę rzeczy do zrobienia.
<bastetmilo> aaa
<gjm> a my tu pilnujemy
<bastetmilo> taa. Pilnujemy bardzo.
<bastetmilo> aż się podziemie zawiązało.
<gjm> opozycja
 * m477_ ziefff
<gjm> ogarnąłeś się?
<m477_> nie
<m477_> wlasnie wstalem :)
<Skrzyp> m477_: oink
<Yuras> Hej :D
<Yuras> Kto tu się zna na GPG
<MajkiFajki> ktoś wie, czemu w Ubuntu 12.04 Xchat działa a Xchat-Gnome się wykrzacza?
<m477_> Skrzyp: co proszę?
<Dreadlish> wtf is xchat-gnome
<Yuras> nikt się nie zna na GPG?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: frontend
<Skrzyp> dla noobków
<Skrzyp> na xchata
<Dreadlish> a.
<Dreadlish> to już irssi nie uczyli?
<Skrzyp> no właśnie
<Skrzyp> chyba nie
<Wizard> Ej, ja lubię xchata.
<Skrzyp> w podstawówce to tylko painta uczą teraz
<Skrzyp> i notatnika
<Yuras> ej tam
<Dreadlish> nie mówie, że xchat be
<Yuras> mnie w podstawówce też painta uczyli
<Yuras> ;]
<Dreadlish> bo sam go mam na windzie
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: no
<Wizard> Nie działa mi podświetlanie klawiatury w pbooku :(
<Skrzyp> ja też
<Wizard> Ktoś wie coś na ten temat?
<Skrzyp> ale i tak wolę putty/exe
<Skrzyp> Wizard: kexty se dograj
<Dreadlish> Wizard: łącze sie w bulu i nadzieji
<Skrzyp> :DDDD
<Wizard> Co mam sobie dograć?
<Dreadlish> podswietlanie.kext
<Wizard> Załadowałem i2c-dev, jak gdzieś pisali ale lipa - nie działa.
<Skrzyp> //System/Library/Extensions/Podświetlenie.kext
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish++
<Wizard> Skrzyp: #mac
<Dreadlish> ta kurde
<Wizard> No co kurde?
<Skrzyp> Wizard: chyba ty
<Dreadlish> w /sys/class poszukaj urządzenia do tego
<Dreadlish> i ustaw
<julek> czesc
<Skrzyp> no co?
<Skrzyp> ty na #mac idź
<Wizard> Jak pytam na #ubuntu, to chodzi o ubuntu, do cholery.
<Skrzyp> jak masz problemu z makbukiem
<Wizard> Prosiłem, żeby makosa zabrać na #mac
<Wizard> Powerbookiem.
<Skrzyp> aaa
<Wizard> Na Xubuntu 10.04.
<Skrzyp> TYM powerbookiem? <3
<Wizard> Cześć julek.
<julek> Wizard: moze po prostu tutaj chce sie pochwalic?
<Wizard> Skrzyp: tamtym.
<Skrzyp> coś mi to przypomniało...
<julek> Wizard: na #mac by go wysmiali;)
<Wizard> julek: E, nie. Ale nie mam tu już makosa.
<Skrzyp> julek: a idź, jestem bardziej macuserem od ciebie ;p
<Skrzyp> mam powermaca
<Skrzyp> o.
<Wizard> Miejsce tylko zajmuje.
<julek> Skrzyp: mam to gdzies
<Wizard> O. Fajny sprzęt.
<Wizard> Mniejsza.
<Wizard> Muszę seobie to podświetlanie zrobić.
<Skrzyp> julek: poszukaj na strychu
<Dreadlish> Wizard: mówie /sys/class
<Wizard> Ale najpierw zjem.
<Dreadlish> coś będzie z highlightem
<julek> Wizard: ostatnio glownym tematem tego kanalu jest walka z uzytkownikami
<Dreadlish> jak sie to da
<mati75> Wizard: ostatnio zachowujesz się mała cipka, której nic nie pasuje, przez ciebie ten kanał zszedł na psy. Możesz mnie zbanować, mam to w dupie
<Wizard> I tak zrobię.
<julek> hehe
<Wizard> Mówiłem, żadnych osobistych wycieczek.
<Skrzyp> popieram
<Wizard> Skrzyp: jego, czy mnie?
<Skrzyp> przynajmniej tą drugą cześć
<gjm> julek: ty się nie śmiej
<Skrzyp> że kanałzszedł na psy
<Wizard> uh
<Wizard> Nie tak.
<julek> gjm: nie prowokuj chociaz mnie;)
<Wizard> Nie, kanał nie zszedł.
<Dreadlish> tylko spadł.
<Wizard> Ja wiem, że robię dobrze.
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: wsparcie zaprzeczające
<Wizard> julek: Czemu walczy się z użytkownikami?
<Skrzyp> zamiast ich pozyskiwać?
<julek> Wizard: gjm prowokuje ludzi
<julek> i za chwile im wygraza
<Skrzyp> co proszę?!
<Skrzyp> jeszcze nie widziałem, żeby gjm tu komus groził
<Dreadlish> gjm grozić?
<Dreadlish> lold?
<julek> a ja co chwile czytam "uwazaj co mowisz!" itp
<gjm> bo uważaj
<Dreadlish> to nie jest groźba
<ToMo> 'kamil, jak pójdziesz na papierosa, to wiesz, co masz przynieść'
<Dreadlish> tylko upomnienie
<julek> gjm: zachowuj sie jak normalny uzytkownik, a nie jakis pan
<gjm> mistrzu, ostatnio zaczęły obawiązywać nowe zasady
<julek> no widze... takie orwellowskie
<Dreadlish> poza tym
<Dreadlish> on ma małpe
<Dreadlish> a ty nie
<Dreadlish> to wiesz...
<julek> gjm: a w ogole to przestan co chwile podkreslac, ze masz wladze i mozesz kazdego wywalic, troche luzu:)
<Dreadlish> ale grad pada
<gjm> a w ogóle to ja założę książkę skarg i zażaleń, o
<Dreadlish> jak za prlu.
<gjm> julek: poskarżyłeś, i co teraz?
<gjm> Witaj Gienek :)
<gjm> hehe
<MajkiFajki> xchat jest wygodny i tyle
<Gienek> witaj gjm
<Gienek> tez na xchat jestem
<Gienek> gjm, co sprawdzasz ?
<Gienek> Nadeszło żądanie CTCP VERSION od użytkownika gjm
<julek> gjm: wez sie ode mnie odczep juz, nie zaczepiaj mnie. czekasz az ci nabluzgam, zeby moc mnie wywalic?;)
<Dreadlish> ciiii.
<Dreadlish> spokój
<gjm> nie, ja jestem spokojny
<gjm> Gienek: a takie tam :>
<Gienek> gjm, i co wywnioskowałeś?
<gjm> nic ciekawego
<Gienek> gjm,  tak zawsze miło wita nowych użytkowników?
<gjm> tylko czasami :>
<qopyt> wiatm
<gjm> qopyt: witaj
<gjm> http://i.imgur.com/ZpQml.png ← hrhrhr
<Gienek> gjm, to bardzo mi miło że mnie to spotkało z twojej strony
<Dreadlish> ta jezu
<qopyt> czy ktos wie jak wysylac wiadomosci emal po sieci lokalnej na konkretny adres ip
<Dreadlish> chciał sprawdzić, czy nie kłamiesz
<qopyt> czy niestety trzeba postawic jakis server
<Gienek> jak w xp to skorzystaj z posłańca
<qopyt> a jak ubuntu windows
<Gienek> a to nie wiem
<qopyt> i wogile mam maca w sieci i linuxa i windows
<qopyt> i nie mam domeny
<qopyt> ani servera
<Skrzyp> qopyt: postaw sobie dovecota na ubuntu
<qopyt> tylko przez router
<Wizard> Hmm.
<Skrzyp> i wtedy wysyłasz
<qopyt> no i wystarczy ze zainstaluje ta aplikacje i bede mogl wsylac wiadomosci do konkretnego komputera w sieci i one do siebie nawzajem?
<Skrzyp> kurde, dovecot to jest serwer poczty
<Skrzyp> robisz na nim konta dla innych komputerów
<Skrzyp> tam ustawiasz im w outlookach czy innych gównach konfigurację do tego serwera
<qopyt> i wystarczy ze sa w sieci lokalnej nie musza sie do domeny logowac
<Skrzyp> i git
<Wizard> qopyt: znaczy co właściwie chcesz postawić?
<Wizard> Tak, żeby pomiędzy komputerami dało się pisać?
<Gienek> serwer poczty na localhost
<Skrzyp> Wizard: o maile mu chodzi
<Skrzyp> wsw sieci lokalnej
<qopyt> normalne wiadomosci email pomiedzy komputerami
<qopyt> nie tylko tekst
<qopyt> ale tez zalaczniki pliki w wiadomosciach
<Wizard> Ah. Nie jestem pewien, ale sam dovecot może nie wystarczyć.
<Wizard> Bo dovecot nie umie chyba smtp.
<Wizard> Umie POP/IMAP
<qopyt> a imap nie wystarxczy do przesylania plikow?w poczcie
<qopyt> dobra ja musze mykac po kolezanke wejde pozniej moze cos mi doradzicie troche pogrzebie tez w google
<Wizard> Nie wystarczy.
<Wizard> Ah, poszedł.
<Wizard> Po mojemu, to Rendezvous powinno wystarczyć.
<Wizard> Na pewno umie to iChat i Empathy.
<Gienek> to ja się pochwalę zakupami mogę ?
<Gienek> kupiłem sobie klawiaturkę na BT a4techa nisko skokową i myszkę firmy ART
<Gienek> też na BT
<gjm> fascynujące
<Gienek> no klawka spoko myszka słabo się ślizga
<Gienek> czas na polutowanie kabli do obudowy zewnętrznej akurat jestem po obiedzie to w sam ras na spalenie trochę kalorii
<makimaki> :D
<makimaki> Ciepło lutownicy Ci w tym pomoże
<Gienek> no ale tak mi się nie chce że chyba poczytam książkę
<gjm> Gienek: 'w sam raz', ponadto w języku polskim istnieje takie coś jak znaki interpunkcyjne
<Gienek> aż taki to ze mnie polonista nie jest byłem dobry z matmy chemii i fizyki
<makimaki> :)
<makimaki> Są gorsi.
<Gienek> a z polaka ledwo na 3 się wrabiałem
<gjm> nie tłumacz się
<Gienek> ode mnie to chyba ciężko gorszego znaleźć xD
<makimaki> Raczej nie
<MajkiFajki> gjm, "grammar nazi" pewnie często słyszysz :)
<makimaki> Właśnie rozmawiam z kolesiem, który pisze np. "muj"
<makimaki> więc twój poziom jest wyższy :D
<Gienek> pozytywnie podbudowany
<makimaki> :)
<Gienek> słyszeliście hit na euro?
<makimaki> Ta...
<makimaki> Weź nawet nie mów
<Gienek> szkoda gadać
<makimaki> dokładnie
<MajkiFajki> jestem ciekaw, czy ludzie się na FB zgadani np
<MajkiFajki> *zgadali
<MajkiFajki> i powysyłali SMS dla jaj
<Gienek> nie wiem co to facebook
<gjm> ech, znowu o tym śmiesznym hymnie
<makimaki> Ta... Pewnie tak samo jak z ACTA było. Zapisało się 1 mln, a poszło 10 tyś
<makimaki> czy ja wiem czy śmiesznym
<Gienek> ja uważam że moje występy w karaoke są lepsze
<makimaki> żałosnym raczej
<makimaki> nie fałszowały
<MajkiFajki> Polska już teraz jest postrzegana jako wiocha
<makimaki> ale taki charakter nie pasuje do takiej imprezy
<MajkiFajki> przyjedzie Angol, zobaczy Koko
<Gienek> na pewno lepiej bym zaśpiewał niż Edyta G
<makimaki> Pamiętam jak w Hiszpanii mieszkałem, to ludzie tam myśleli, że my w namiotach mieszkamy na polu
<makimaki> :<
<MajkiFajki> lol
<makimaki> na co "lolasz"? :D
<MajkiFajki> <makimaki> Pamiętam jak w Hiszpanii mieszkałem, to ludzie tam myśleli, że my w namiotach mieszkamy na polu
<MajkiFajki> brak słów
<makimaki> :)
<Gienek> X-Rocker Pro taki fotel chciałbym sobie kupić co sądzicie?
<Gienek> MajkiFajki, to się ździwią
<makimaki> Dokładnie
<Dreadlish> Gienek: ja tam chcialbym mieć po prostu wygodny stołek
<MajkiFajki> Gienek, Jak dojadą na mecze
<MajkiFajki> a nie będą stać w Suchym Lesie pod Poznaniem 2 dni
<makimaki> Dojadą, tylko trochę poczekają
<makimaki> Polska przynajmniej zarobi troszkę na euro
<Gienek> Dreadlish, Myślałem jeszcze o takim fotelu piłka albo stożek miękki co sobie można uformować pod siebie
<Gienek> chyba na szalikach
<MajkiFajki> a tam zarobi, długi do spłacenia w podatkach na 5 pokoleń do przodu mamy
<makimaki> Bilety, usługi, pamiątki
<Dreadlish> tya...
<MajkiFajki> oddasz w 25% Vacie potem
<Dreadlish> wszystko przez gomułkę
<makimaki> tak to jest jak się wydaje więcej niż z podatków się ciągnie
<Gienek> ano to polska żeczwistość
<makimaki> rzeczywistość*
<makimaki> ach D:
<ToMo> a propos wykonania hymnu przez górniak: http://natemat.pl/10429,patriotyzm-made-in-usa
<Gienek> rzeczywistość jak tak napisałem to podkreśliło mi na czerwono
<Gienek> bo y mi brakło
<Gienek> i dlatego zmieniłem na ż
<gjm> był taki jeden co miał podobne problemy, ale gdzieś poszedł :>
<Gienek> no nowa klawiatura i błędy się same robią i'm sory
<makimaki> Ja tam USA nie lubię
<Dreadlish> co to jest USA?
<makimaki> United States of Antiteorrorist
<makimaki> lol
<makimaki> Sami wywołali guglopleks wojen a potem płaczą, że ich atakują
<Dreadlish> United Sh*t of Antiterrorists mówisz
<makimaki> :D
<Gienek> żeby to się nie zakończyło jak w filmie tekken wtedy to będzie hardcore
<makimaki> Dreadlish++
<Gienek> a tak apropos to ktoś wie kiedy tekken2
<makimaki> tekken 2 dawno już wyszedł
<makimaki> na PSX
<makimaki> :D
<MajkiFajki> gra ktoś w UFOAI tutaj? 2.4 wyszło niedawno
<Gienek> makimaki, o filmie bo obecnie grywam w tekken6 na xbox360
<makimaki> aaa
<makimaki> ja sobię pogrywam w Tomb Rider V: Chronicles
<makimaki> fajna gierka, tylko toporne sterowanie
<Gienek> makimaki, ja mam ochotę na prince of persia
<makimaki> jedynke?
<makimaki> classic tak zwaną
<ntat> cześć
<makimaki> Cześć
<makimaki> :)
<makimaki> Dobra, ja spadam
<makimaki> Cześć
<Gienek> dobra ja się biorę za robotę idle
<ToMo> http://wyborcza.pl/1,75968,11658835,Koko__Naprawde_spoko.html
<Gienek> mam jeszcze takie pytanko w Anglii providerzy mają zablokować dostęp do TPB czyli też muszę blokować bramki proxy bo to że sami prox postawią i wytną ruch do strony to niewiele zmieni prawda?
<Gienek> no to tak samo jak np wy komuś zablokujecie NIK + IP a on zmieni NIK i ustanowi połączenie przez proxy lub tora dobrze analizuję sytuację?
<gjm> Gienek: a co, dostałeś gdzieś bana że tak pytasz?
<Gienek> no staram sobie to jakoś przemyśleć
<gjm> co, czy dostałeś bana?
<Gienek> no bo proxy można używać na różne sposoby można zakrywać swój IP do różnych usług nie wymagających szybkiego połączenia np komunikator czy jak wcześniej wspomniałem irc albo w celu ominięcia jakiejś blokady np w pracowniach komputerowych blokuje się uczniom dostęp do FB a oni korzystają z bramek proxy
<Gienek> ja grzecznym być bana nie mieć gjm
<Gienek> bo tor to chyba nie proxy tylko trasowanie cebulowe
<gjm> tak, a czym jest trasowanie cebulowe?
<Gienek> no mi się wydaje że to jest maskowanie pakietów przez serwery animizujące
<julek> `g animizm
<Przekliniak> julek: Animizm – Wikipedia, wolna encyklopedia: <http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animizm>
<Gienek> poniekąd proxy też jest takim serwerem
<gjm> no, na pewno animizują
<Gienek> to nie wiem jak to się pisze poprawnie
<Gienek> no ale wiesz o co mi chodzi tak ?
<ToMo> https://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trasowanie_cebulowe
<gjm> nie, nie wiem, anonimizujące
<Gienek> i się pytam czy to zablokowanie TPB jest w ogóle wykonalne
<Gienek> no właśnie to słówko pomyliłem
<julek> heh
<gjm> przy torze mamy oprócz przepuszczaniu ruchu przez różne serwery, dodatkowe szyfrowanie
<gjm> dzięki niemu nie wiadomo którędy dane przechodzą
<Gienek> i serwery nazywane są routerami
<Gienek> no to sobie wyjaśniliśmy
<gjm> no wai, przeczytałeś wiki
<ntat> Heh, dali ludziom wybór piosenki na Euro a jak wybrali, to narzekają...
<Gienek> tak
<Gienek> i uzupełniłem wiedzę
<gjm> świetnie, teraz możesz obchodzić już wszystkie zabezpieczenia
<Gienek> proxy to umiem używać
<Gienek> często korzystam jak mi potrzeba, ale my tu gadu gadu a robota się sama nie zrobi.
<gjm> widać
<gjm> nawet teraz korzystasz, ciekawe czemu? :>
<julek> -.-
<Gienek> gjm, dbam o prywatność żawsze do irca używam proxy do komunikatorów też i jedną przeglądarkę mam ustawioną na proxy a jedną na multimedia
<julek> Gienek: po co ta anonimowa przegladarka?
<Gienek> a nie powiem się czyta to i owo
<MajkiFajki> Gienek, przykład?
<julek> hmm... np?
<Gienek> hakerskie stronki np
<gjm> świetny żart
<julek> hehe
<MajkiFajki> Jejku daj jakiegoś linka do jakiegoś arta
<Gienek> daj cie mi spokój pracuję
<julek> ja jestem twardzielem i sie nie boje, wejde bez proxy
<MajkiFajki> :D
<MajkiFajki> proxy - przekleństwo gier multiplayer
<gjm> ktoś tu nie ma argumentów
<Gienek> odpowiedź jest prosta wiele stron zbiera o tobie różne dane nawet jak tego nie wiesz lub to ignorujesz ja dmucham na zimne
<MajkiFajki> do celów reklamowych?
<MajkiFajki> no to mnie to tita
<gjm> jaki Anonymous
<MajkiFajki> gorzej jak rząd sprawdza jakie porno oglądam
<gjm> :>
<Gienek> tak mnie nauczono tak robię i jak się ma szybkie serwery to się nie odczuwa że lecisz przez proxy
<julek> Gienek: byles na manifestacjach anty-ACTA?
<Gienek> tak w warszawie
<Gienek> i odświeżałem stronę premiera
<julek> i masz 15 lat;)
<Gienek> zw
<Gienek> nie 25
<julek> i jeszcze jestes hakerem?
<gjm> stronę premiera odświeżałeś, a to ci
<julek> myslalem, ze z tego sie wyrasta;)
<gjm> mamy hakera na kanale
<MajkiFajki> ok odłączam kabel on netu
<Gienek> lubię sobie poczytać czasem coś sprawdzić
<gjm> dobrze że freenode ma logi, pójdziesz siedzieć
<MajkiFajki> na 30 lat
<gjm> a nie, zapomniałem, masz proxy
<gjm> :>
<MajkiFajki> przez tydzień posiedzisz z gwałcicielem, co dostał tydzień
<julek> Gienek: w czym programujesz?
<Szatan> w bashu i htmlu? ;x
<gjm> w logo
<Gienek> ja nie programuję znam troszkę php i html ale tak to jestem noga
<julek> to jak hakujesz?
<gjm> paintem
<Gienek> z gotowych narzędzi nie wiesz i'm script kids
<julek> sciaga program z 4chana i odpala
<gjm> ajem skript kids
<julek> odswieza strone premiera;)
<Gienek> dobra jak skończę te kable to się powygłupiamy a co
<Gienek> no chyba że nie można xD
<gjm> iks de, nie
<MajkiFajki> Gienek, jakby co wklejanie linków do RickRolla się nie liczy :p
<julek> -.-
<gjm> julek: masz problem z mimiką twarzy?
<ToMo> przysypia albo mruży
<Skrzyp> ^.^ predzej
<Matan[M]> ·.·
<Matan[M]> ·_·
<Matan[M]> ._·
<Matan[M]> gjm: to są problemy z mimiką, kiedy ci oko upada
<xomrk> witam
<gjm> witaj
<xomrk> ma ktoś może notebooka acer aspire one opartego na platformie brazos?
<Skrzyp> brazOS?
<Skrzyp> to jakis nowy system oparty na ubuntu?
<xomrk> platformie*
<xomrk> hardware
<xomrk> te nowe apu
<xomrk> w sumie to już nie takie nowe  amd c-50 / c-60
<xomrk> jestem ciekaw jak to chodzi pod ubuntu . Czy odpala filmy w 720p ogólnie i na np zewnętrzym ekranie tv 32'
<xomrk> i jak bardzo się grzeje
<gjm> pobierz LiveCD i sprawdź, nie wymaga instalacji
<Gienek> jednak umykam na browarka nareczka
<termi> hehe i poszedl w pistu hakier i caly misterny plan ......
<termi> wyladowal :D
<gjm> ja ci dam "w pistu" :)
<Dreadlish> w plecy
<Skrzyp> w hooy
<MajkiFajki> compiz 40% w idlu w Unity
<MajkiFajki> nie ogarniam
<Skrzyp> kompis
<MajkiFajki> jest jakiś skrót na wyłączenie tego teraz?
<MajkiFajki> coś jak w KDE4
<julek> cos z F12
<xomrk> nie ogarniam jak może się wam podobać unity....
<julek> probuj z altem, ctrl
<julek> shift moze
<MajkiFajki> xomrk, bo shell jest jeszcze gorszy
<MajkiFajki> julek, i skończę na odpaleniu rakiet atomowych
<gjm> MajkiFajki: przejdź to tty i killall
<MajkiFajki> mam jeszcze w U Tweak
<xomrk> spoko ale w gnome 3 można przecież mieć panele jak w g2
<gjm> Alt+(F1-F6)
<MajkiFajki> mogę go zabić w terminalu, spoko, ale nie chcę sobie sesji położyć
<julek> xomrk: nie takie same
<xomrk> niby jaka jest różnica?
<julek> afair w gnome 2 byly bardziej konfigurowalne
<MajkiFajki> gjm,  zkillowanie compiza położyło mi sesję
<termi> czemu mnie to nie dziwi :)
<MajkiFajki> tak jak przewidywałem
<julek> nie dalo sie jakos metacity --replace?
<MajkiFajki> najn
<julek> czy gnome-shell --replace ?
<MajkiFajki> przestała klawiatura odpowiadać
<MajkiFajki> mogłem tylko na TTY
<MajkiFajki> to dałem shutdown -h now
<julek> heh... no nie dziwie sie, ze przestala
<MajkiFajki> strasznie się spieszy Canonical z tym Unity
<pk1001100011> Kernel panici w Ubuntu to normalka?
<pk1001100011> Jeszcze nie widziałem by jakiś system oo wywalił się tak szybko jak Ubuntu, spokojnie może z Windowsem konkurować. ^^
<pk1001100011> Poleciłem koleżance Ubuntu
<pk1001100011> Parę minut używania i kernel panic. ^^
<pk1001100011> Podczas rozmawiania przez Jabbera.
<termi> powiedz jej ze linux nie sluzy do ukladania pasjansa
<termi> :)
<pk1001100011> lol
<pk1001100011> termi: Jaki to ma związek?
<termi> a musi byc związek o razu?
<pk1001100011> Tak od czapy gadasz? ;)
<pk1001100011> Ok…
<Wizard> On postawił wielokropek. Sęk w tym, że domyślna polska klawiatura w xorg *nie ma* wielokropka. Albo jest jakoś przemyślnie ukryty.
<julek> gadali przez jabbera, wyslal jej wielokropek i ubuntu nie potrafilo wyswietlic
<pk1001100011> lol
<pk1001100011> Nie wysłałem wielokropka. :)
<pk1001100011> Ale to możliwe…
<Wizard> Wielokropek zdradza szpiega, albo podejrzany element.
<pk1001100011> Kto używa domyślnej polskiej klawiatury. ^^
<Wizard> Ja.
<pk1001100011> Dlaczego?
<pk1001100011> Tam nie ma np. wielokropka.
<Wizard> Nie chce mi się instalować tej mapy plitery.
<pk1001100011> Ok.
<Wizard> Czy jak ona się tam nazywa.
<pk1001100011> Ja używam tej, polecam ;) http://marcinwolinski.pl/keyboard/
<Wizard> Dla kogoś, kto buduje świat, jeden skrypt w tę czy w tę nie robi różnicy. Dobrze zgadłem?
<Wizard> O, ma sensowne cudzysłowy.
<Wizard> Pan Marcin mógłby tę łatkę podrzucić do koderów Xorg.
<pk1001100011> Napisz mu o tym. ;)
<Wizard> pk1001100011: Dzięki za link.
<pk1001100011> Proszę bardzo. ^^
<Wizard> I jest ten nieszczęsny wielokropek, którego mi tak zawsze brakowało.
<julek> ja bym gdzies dodal znaczek 263a
<julek> ☺
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Cóż…
<Wizard> „Test”
<Wizard> Dobre~
<foreste> czesc
<grek> czesc da sie jakos live uruchomic  w bezpiecznym graficznym albo cos takiego mam laptopa nie odpala sie na nim live - wczytuje pokjazuje sie ekran tlo i brak zadnego innego i stoi
<grek> myszka da sie ruszac i tyle
<grek> ma ktos pojecie "?
<julek> ja moge myszka ruszac nawet przy wylaczonym komputerze
<julek> grek: wiem co sie dzieje
<julek> ubuntu nie dziala
<grek> a bardziej dokladnie
<julek> no stoi
<grek> moze cos z grfa laptop ma dedykowna
<julek> moze cos z X, napraw X
<grek> co dziwne kde tak samo zatrzymuje sie
<julek> to napraw tez kde
<grek> nie da sie przejsc nawet na inna konsole
<julek> czlowieku... zajrzales do logow w ogole?
<grek> czlowieku ... a jak
<julek> no to szkoda, ze ich nie pokazujesz
<grek> mowie przeciez ze live sie nie odpala czytasz czy od razu daje zlote rady
<julek> witki opadaja
<julek> juz ktorys raz przychodzisz i piszesz to samo
<julek> gdybys wyslal jakies logi to moze ktos by ci pomogl...
<julek> a nie "wyswietla sie ekran i stoi"
<grek> nie wiem czlowieku o czym ty opowiadasz, 1 moze przeczytaj jak ktos prosi o pomoc, bo napisalem wyraznie ze mam laptopa ktory zawiesza sie podczas uruchamiania live (bez hdd bo padl) , i pytalem czy da sie jakis tyb bezpieczny uruchomic z live bo opcji takiej nie ma
<bastetmilo> grek: kiedyś się dało
<bastetmilo> f8?
<foreste> ciekawe kiedy gimp 3.8 bedzie w tar.xt ;d
<grek> no wlasnie teraz mam reakcje taka ze czarny ekran i pojawia sie logo ubutu , ok sprobuje z f8
<gjm> grek: po pierwsze grzeczniej
<gjm> a pod drugie: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BootOptions
<grek> gjm: julek to Twój kolega bo to chyba on nie był grzeczny
<gjm> stara ci się pomóc, a ty poraz setny przychodzisz z kolejnym problemem, dostałeś bana na wyszukiwarki?
<julek> grek: ok...edytuj sobie wpis gruba i do sekcji z kernelem dopisz 3 na koncu
<julek> powinno wystartowac w runlevel 3
<julek> przeczytalem za ciebie
<julek> albo dopisac text
<gjm> ta, tylko zaraz będzie pytał co dalej
<grek> ok dzieki, ja mugl bym tego nie zrozumiec dlatego sie pytam,
<gjm> widać
<gjm> grek: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Runlevel
<grek> wolal bym nie inny runlevel tylo bezpieczny graficzy z xami, dlatego pytalem
<gjm> nie ma takiej opcji
<gjm> przynajmniej z LiveCD Ubuntu
<julek> vesa pewnie jest
<grek> kiedys bylo mi sie zdaje od wprowdzenia unity utrudnione to jest takie mam wrazenie, a juz 2 laptop widze na ktorym nie odpala sie - na pierwszym tekstowa instalacja + isntalacja sterownika grafiki i smigal
<gjm> poczytaj ten link który ci wysłałem
<sysek> :(
<Wizard> sysek: Miałeś już przestać smutać.
<sysek> no mialem
<sysek> i kij
<sysek> хуй
<Wizard> Nie klnijcie, towarzyszu :(
<sysek> bede
<sysek> bo mi zle
<sysek> do cholery
<bastetmilo> sysek: co jest Towarzyszu?
<Wizard> Pewnie kobita, znów.
<bastetmilo> eh te kobiety
<Wizard> Kobity są źródłem mnóstwa zła…
<bastetmilo> Taak.
<bastetmilo> Same zło.
<gjm> bo to zła kobieta była
<sysek> zostalo mi tylko sluchac Dzemu
<bastetmilo> eeej
<Dreadlish> eh...
<Wizard> :(
<Wizard> Cóż, bywa.
<sysek> ja na prawde
<sysek> chce byc sczesliwy
<sysek> staram sie
<bastetmilo> sysek: każdy chce być.
<bastetmilo> nie smutaj
<sysek> ale nie mozna tak traktowac czlowieka.
<bastetmilo> będziesz szczęsliwy
<bastetmilo> sysek: a co teraz zrobiła?
<sysek> nic no. ubolewam nad tym samym
<sysek> ze przestala rozamwiac
<sysek> nagle
<bastetmilo> ma nowego faceta.
<sysek> блядь, po poltorra
<sysek> roku
<Wizard> sysek: Rzuciłeś ją po co?
<sysek> JAK TAK MOZNA
<Wizard> Nie klnij :(
<bastetmilo> sysek: no można.
<sysek> Wizard: bo bylem nieszczesliwy
<bastetmilo> a teraz tez jestes nieszczesliwy
<bastetmilo> dlaczego?
<sysek> bo tesknie
<bastetmilo> ale to Ty z nia zerwałeś
<sysek> no ja
<bastetmilo> więc weź się w garść
<bastetmilo> drugiej szansy nie dostaniesz
<sysek> staram sie caly czas.
<termi> no to jak ty zerwales to czemu nieszczesliwy ejstes hmm
<sysek> *trzeciej
<bastetmilo> znajdź sobie nowa dziewczyne
<bastetmilo> Nic Ci nie dolega
<bastetmilo> głupi też nie jestes
<sysek> nie umiem, nie chce.
<bastetmilo> To po kiego grzyna z nia zrywałeś?
<bastetmilo> grzyba*
<bastetmilo> jaki niezdecydowany
<sysek> jestem zdecydowany
<sysek> tylko po prostu niepotrzebnie tesknie
<sysek> te mysli, to wszystko. czasami wraca.
<bastetmilo> to weź sie w garść i zaczniż znów żyć
<bastetmilo> inaczej sie nie da
<bastetmilo> i tyle.
<termi> i tak masz dobrze ze to ty rzuciles bo jakby to ona to bylo by bardziej okropnie :D
<sysek> tylko
<sysek> zastanawia mnie jedno.
<sysek> dlaczego bardziej ubolewam za strata ex ex niz za nia.
<Wizard> Nic z tego nie rozumiem.
<termi> ja wlasnie tez
<termi> :D
<sysek> ja tym bardziej
<termi> ale interpretuje to tak rzuciles Marysie bo bardziej wolales preMArysie?
<sysek> nie nie
<termi> więc dalej nie rozumiem
<sysek> od poczatku
<sysek> rzucilem Marte, bo zrobila to co kiedys. przestala sie odzywac, zniknela tak, po prostu.
<sysek> i przez chwile, nie tesknilem za nia, tylko za kims kto byl przed nia. tak po prostu
<sysek> a teraz po prostu
<sysek> sie smuce nad samym soba.
<sysek> bo nie mam z kim pogadac.
<Wizard> Masz nas!
<termi> Wizard: nie o takich rzeczach sie raczej nie rozmawia przez neta :P
<Wizard> Zainstaluj sobie xubuntu, zobaczysz, od razu ci się lepiej zrobi.
<Wizard> termi: Wiem.
<Wizard> Ale cóż. Lepszy rydz, niż nic.
<sysek> wiem, ze jestem zalosny, no ale coz.
<termi> ale fakt baby to uje
<termi> nie wiedza czego chca zawroca w glowie omamia a pozniej
<termi> nagle sobie przypomna ze sie za bardzo zaangazwoaly ze tak nie chca itd
<termi> :)
<Wizard> Hmm… A może zadzwoń po taką, co zawsze może?
<Wizard> Ups, tu mogą być dzieci.
<gjm> to nie jest wyjście
<sysek> an
<sysek> o
<sysek> nie jest
<bastetmilo> I są tu kobiety, więc nie pozwalajcie sobie. :)
<termi> bastetmilo: ale ty jesteś inna
<termi> :)
<termi> trzyamsz strone chopów
<termi> :D
<bastetmilo> termi: po prawdzie to nie jestem.
<Wizard> Oszukano nas!
<bastetmilo> jestem okropną kobietą.
<termi> bastetmilo: ale w jakim sensie ?
<termi> wbijasz plci meskiej za plecami noz?
<bastetmilo> termi: w takim jak opisałeś wyżej.
<termi> a mogla byc z ciebie taka fajna dziewczyna... ;)
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> Kolejny skrzywdzony przez los żali się na IRCu… Hmm…
<Wizard> pk1001100011: Śwetna ta klawiaturka :D
<Wizard> Wreszcie mam wielokropek!
<bastetmilo> termi: Ty masz żonę.
<pk1001100011> Wizard: :)
<termi> bastetmilo: zastanawiam sie co to ma do rzeczy :D
<Wizard> gjm: ping
<bastetmilo> termi: że nie powinies miec co do mnie takich oczekiwań :)
<termi> ze mogla byc z ciebie taaakkk fajna dziewczyna ;)
<bastetmilo> no własnie
<termi> bastetmilo: nie mozna to na rusi :)
<termi> Pplska to wolny kraj
<termi> :P
<gjm> Wizard: pong
<Wizard> Ty dożywotnio dałeś te +q?
<gjm> czekaj, query
<bastetmilo> sjg: hello
<sjg> bastetmilo: hi
<sysek> i kij no
<sysek> rozkleilem sie
<bastetmilo> sysek: moge na query?
<sysek> mozesz
<Wizard> :(
<sysek> nic nie ma w tv
<bastetmilo> uuu. Kagańce zdjęte :)
<Dreadlish> amnestia
<sysek> w ogole
<Thorbjorn> 'utf
<sysek> 27 lipca
<Thorbjorn> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<sysek> wychodzi ostatnia czesc trylogii batmana
<bastetmilo> fuj. Nie moge tego ogladać.
<makimaki> Witam wszystkich
<bastetmilo> cześć
<sysek> bastetmilo: jak to?
<sysek> przeciez to najlepsza trylogia batmana
<sysek> jaka czlowiek stworzyl
<bastetmilo> sysek: nie.
<sysek> Nolan > *
<bastetmilo> lepsze sa dwa pierwsze Batmany Burtona
<bastetmilo> i już.
<bastetmilo> i Keaton jako Batman
<sysek> Burton zrobil komiksowego batmana
<sysek> Nolan jest bardziej rzeczywisty
<ToMo> u burtona zazwyczaj wszystko komiksowe
<bastetmilo> ale własnie o to chodzi. To ma być komiksowe, mroczne, czasem groteskowe.
<sysek> no okej
<sysek> to dla Ciebie
<sysek> Nolan po prostu stowrzyl cos innego
<bastetmilo> Dla mnie film Nolana nie ma klimatu.
<bastetmilo> Po prostu nie czuje tego co on zrobił.
<sysek> dla mnie 99% innych filmow nie ma klimatu
<bastetmilo> Za to Burton mnie porywa. Wciąga. Kobieta Kot u niego jest taka jak trzeba. Taka mrau i z pazurem.
<sysek> uch
<sysek> umre
<sysek> 27 lipca umre
<makimaki> czemu?
<lisu> sysek: postawimy krzyzyk
<lisu> re
<sysek> bo ten film zje mi mozg
<sysek> wystarczy, ze dwie czesci byly czyms.
<lisu> no to nie ogladaj
<makimaki> D:
<sysek> MUSZE
<lisu> o0, nie wnikam.
<bastetmilo> eh. A ja umre 11 maja.
<termi> a wg kalendarza gwiazd majow jestem fajny chlopak :D
<bastetmilo> ha. Avengersi wejdą do kin! Haahaaa. Thor. Iron man. Kapitan Ameryka. W jednym filmie. Już się obsmarkalam ze szczescia.
<bastetmilo> termi: miałes pracować
<termi> wiem wiem pracuje ale czasami ne moge sie powstrzymac :P i zagladam tutaj jak komputer mysli :D
<makimaki> jakby komputery myślały to by było fajne
<makimaki> :D
<termi> makimaki: mysli w sesnie mieli :) :D to co mu kaze :P
<makimaki> :D
<termi> wiesz lab-->cmyk-->tif troche dla mojego wiekowego lapka sa pobudzajace :D
<makimaki> Ah, kochany Cannonical, ciekawe co wymyśli w 12.10
<BlessJah> o, już mogę?
<ToMo> unity+hud
<gjm> 11.05 w Warszawie gra koleś od Barbry Streisand :)
<gjm> tzn. jeden z kolektywu
<gjm> uuuu uuuu uuuuuu
<makimaki> hm?
<gjm> BlessJah: nie, złudzenie
<ToMo> Duck sauce
<BlessJah> gjm: nie do końca jasne jest dla mnie za co dostałem, ale nie wiem czy jak zapytam, nie dostanę znowu
<gjm> zatem nie pytaj
<gjm> mniej wiesz, lepiej śpisz
<makimaki> :D
<makimaki> Czuj się jak w kryminale
<julek> -.-
<BlessJah> no właśnie pytam
<Wizard> Ja nie wiem, mnie nie było
<gjm> napisałem ci jak dostałeś, chcesz wiedzieć to sobie poszukaj, i nie mam zamiaru ciągnąć tego tematu
<gjm> bo będzie że prowokuję
<Wizard> Prawidłowo.
<BlessJah> Wizard: poddałem w wątpliwość słuszność jego decyzji
<bastetmilo> tumtumtum.
<bastetmilo> Nie kewstionuje się decyzji opa :>
<bastetmilo> kwestionuje*
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: jeśli zakwestionowałem +q dla m477, który zazwyczaj mnie irytuje, to coś jest chyba na rzeczy, nie uważasz?
<makimaki> Ale op też człowiek - może się pomylić
<bastetmilo> makimaki: owszem.
<Wizard> Wtedy patrz punkt 1.
<BlessJah> byle nie za często
<termi> m477: tez ma +q?
<bastetmilo> Op się nie myli :)
<BlessJah> miał
<termi> no waii co to sie porobilo
<termi> hehe ale zajebfajne kolory nieba sa az sie pokusilem o fot kilka :D
<BlessJah> ustalcie w końcu jakiś regulamin
<makimaki> Przydałby się
<termi> BlessJah: regulamin jest jeden nie pyskuj :)
<termi> badz grzeczny i zyj tak by nikt przez ciebie nie cierpial :)
<gjm> bidżej jaki przodownik
<termi> albo plakal
<bastetmilo> termi: musisz uważać teraz na słownictwo :)
<BlessJah> termi: to teraz zrób jeszcze kilka, tym razem zapisz w rawach i pomajstruj przy balansie, póki niebo jest takie, jakie chcesz
 * bastetmilo ignoruje BJ i od razu poziom zadowolenia rośnie. 
<termi> lol od zarania dziejow tylko rawy mistrzy :)
<BlessJah> gjm: BlessJah
<termi> robie BlessJah :)
<bastetmilo> termi: a co masz za pstrykadło?
<BlessJah> widze ze o wszystkim pomyslales
<bastetmilo> i czym wywołujesz rawy?
<gjm> Wizard: a co powiesz na to?
<gjm> 21:44 < BlessJah> gjm: to, że siedzę, nie znaczy że dążę do opa, gdybym chciał, to bym dostał razem z wami, albo nawet zamiast was
<gjm> :)
<gjm> skromnie
<bastetmilo> ja się oplułam na to stwierdzenie
<termi> baste slabe canon eos 450 d
<Wizard> Łe błeże, już mu dajcie spokój.
<julek> gjm: skoczyla samoocena?;)
<termi> dwa obiektywy kitowe 18-55
<gjm> julek: odbij
<bastetmilo> termi: ja mam soniacza 230 alfa.
<termi> plus jeden tele 300setka i analogowego zenita stalke 55 co na cropie daje jakies hmm 82 i 2,0 jasnosc co mnie cieszy :)
<gjm> Wizard: chętnie, gdyby on zrobił to samo
<bastetmilo> termi: ja mam zenita XP :)
<BlessJah> Wizard: nie mam pojęcia czym się kierowałeś rozdając, ale jak prześledziłem log to uznałem, że równie dobrze i ja bym dostał
<gjm> aaa, uznałeś
<termi> bastetmilo: :)
<gjm> to dobre
<BlessJah> zresztą wystarczy się rozejrzeć co się dzieje teraz
<termi> a wywoluje w ps, ale ostatnio tez bawie sie LR
<bastetmilo> i chłopcy. dajcie sobie już spokój.
<makimaki> Ranga nie odzwierciedla usera
<makimaki> ;)
<gjm> okej, z mojej strony koniec
<gjm> dziękuję za uwagę
<BlessJah> makimaki: mod to nie ranga a obowiązek
<bastetmilo> termi: hum, myślałam że masz coś na Linuksa.
<makimaki> Mod to też ranga
<makimaki> :)
<BlessJah> w jakimś tam sensie też, ale przede wszystkim to powinien być urząd
<termi> bastetmilo: na linux mi nie podeszly
<gjm> zauważyłem że zanim zdjąłem komyś +q, było dużo spokojniej
<termi> nie wiem dlaczego no ale jakos nie moge
<BlessJah> gjm: to daj znowu, będzie spokój na kanale
<gjm> ktoś coś do mnie pisał?
<julek> gjm: mial byc koniec...
<bastetmilo> termi: picasa niby potrafi rawy, ale na Ubuntu mi sie wywalała
<gjm> o, zauważyłeś?
<gjm> w końcu
<termi> bastetmilo: mi tez :)
<bastetmilo> a w PS wygodnie się to robi?
<bastetmilo> bo mam psa, ale jakoś nigdy nie uzywałam do rawów
<BlessJah> gjm: akurat rozmawiam z makimaki, gdybyś nie próbował mnie sprowokować, byłoby na pewno spokojniej
<bastetmilo> nie wiem dlaczego :/
<termi> :)
<termi> czy wygodnie odkad testuje light rooma to wydaje mis ie ze jest wygodniejszy do tego
<termi> ale to tylko takie moje stwierdzenie :)
<bastetmilo> nie mam lightrooma
<Carnophage> PS to raczej do obrobki po rawach ;-)
<makimaki> Ah... Mała sprzeczka na wieczorek zawsze najlepsza :D
<termi> Carnophage: ale wywolywac tez mozesz :P
<BlessJah> Carnophage: LR też obrabiasz
<Carnophage> termi: byc moze, ja tam swoje pstryi traktuje ufraw/darktable w zaleznosci od nastroju, ale obrobka minimalna, jak juz kolory/kadrowanie
<BlessJah> wlasnie do tego LR jest
<BlessJah> jakby sie przyjrzec ich mozliwosciom, to LR nadaje sie wlasnie do obrobki i wywolywania rawow
<BlessJah> PS do powiekszania cyckow w jpegach
<Carnophage> BlessJah: to mniej wiecej mialem na mysli piszac "do obrobki po rawach" ;-)
<termi> :)
<Carnophage> ale ja totalny amator w obrobce jestem
<bastetmilo> Carnophage: darktable jest na Linuksa, tak?
<Wizard> Czy jakikolwiek z tych programów działa na Ubuntu?
<Carnophage> bastetmilo: tak, dosc dynamicznie sie rozwija
<BlessJah> w LR jest to fajne, ze dosyc intuicyjne toto jest
<Carnophage> Wizard: ufraw/darktable owszem
<termi> BlessJah: ano :)
<termi> i odrazu masz katalogowanie itd :)
<termi> co tez jest fajne
<bastetmilo> Bede musiała wypróbować na Ubuntu. dzięki Carnophage
<termi> darktable nie znam ufraw mi jakos nie wiem nie przypasil
<BlessJah> akurat katalogowanie nie do konca lubilem, bo pracowalem na 10 letnim blaszaku
<termi> ale sprawdze to darktable :)
<termi> BlessJah: :)
<Carnophage> bastetmilo: http://404.g-net.pl/?p=4249
<BlessJah> uruchamianie albo ladowanie kolekcji trwalo wieki
<bastetmilo> nonono
<termi> wpow ten darktable jakbym LR widzial :D
<BlessJah> no dokladnie
<bastetmilo> robi wrażenie
<termi> hehe nie ma bata musze sprawdzic to :D
<bastetmilo> ale czy działa dobrze? ;)
<termi> bastetmilo: jak to bedize takie jak LR to bedziesz zadowolona
<termi> :)
<termi> gwarantuje :D
<termi> hehe
<bastetmilo> termi: raz odpaliłam LR
<BlessJah> bardziej chodzi tutaj o stabilnosc
<bastetmilo> wiec nie bede miec porównania
<BlessJah> Targets (2): lensfun-0.2.5-2  darktable-1.0.3-1
<BlessJah> Total Download Size:    1.33 MiB
<BlessJah> ładnie...
<bastetmilo> głownie na Picasie pracuje
<bastetmilo> termi: czy Twój komputer znów myśli? Bo miałeś pracowac?
<termi> Carnophage: dzięi  za podrzucenie programu :)
<termi> bastetmilo: :P ok ok juz idę :)
<bastetmilo> hyhyhyhy
<termi> sie ciekawa rozmowa przytoczyła :)
<termi> więc wiesz :P
<bastetmilo> wiem wiem
<bastetmilo> termi: idę popatrzeć co tam na FB powrzucałeś.
<termi> :P
<bastetmilo> termi: gdzie te wiatraki?
<bastetmilo> przepiękne
<bastetmilo> czekaj. Tulipany i wiatraki?
<termi> holandia
<termi> :D
<bastetmilo> Byłeś w Holandii?
<termi> tak
<bastetmilo> jak było?
<termi> super :)
<termi> niebo a ziemia :)
<termi> momentami
<termi> w tym Keukenhoff gdzie te tulipany
<termi> to mi dnia braklo na zrobienie zdjec wszytkiego
<termi> no poprostu bajka tam jest :)
<m477> a w polsce to nie jest?
<BlessJah> m477: na wsi i owszem, moze byc fajnie
<termi> tez jest
<BlessJah> i w niektorych miastach jak ładnie rynki odrestaurowane są
<m477> jak masz z czego zyc
<termi> m477: powiem tak czasami to czy ma sie z czego zyc zalezy od ciebie, a ze my polacy wiecznie narzekamy
<BlessJah> student jest tani w trzymaniu
<termi> to tak jest czasem ile nie bedziemy zarabiac wiecznie bedzie malo
<termi> szczerze to mnie sie juz nie chce sluchac tego narzekania ze za tuska zle
<termi> za kaczynskiego tez byblo by zle
<termi> czy tam za innego
<termi> bo Polska jest gospodarczo pod wieloma wzgledami uzalezniona od innych
<termi> i oni nie sa w stanie sami zmienic czegos od razu od tak
<BlessJah> termi: ale to my powinnismy to zmienic
<termi> no wlasnie a co my robimy?.
<BlessJah> zamiast siedziec i gadac jak to zle nie jest
<termi> narzekamy na nich
<termi> i nic nie robimy poz anarzekaniem wiecznym i ciaglym
<bastetmilo> mozemy nie rozmawiac o polityce?
<termi> bastetmilo: popieram :)
<termi> piątek jest :)
<termi> m477: pijesz cos :)?
<termi> bastetmilo: pijesz? :D
<termi> pijemy :D
<bastetmilo> termi: ja już nie piję.
<m477> pijemy :)
<termi> bastetmilo: juz nigdy nigdy czy juz dzisiaj?
<BlessJah> macie nad wyraz ambitne rozrywki
<bastetmilo> termi: na jakiś czas odpuszczam alkohol
<termi> hmmm
<termi> w sumie to dobrze :)
<bastetmilo> ja jutro w Czechach porobie foteczki
<m477> a kto powiedzial ze alkohol to ambitna rozrywka, huh?
<termi> bastetmilo: mam nadzieje ze sie pochwalisz :P
<bastetmilo> termi: wrzuce pewnie na flickra
<termi> no wlasnie sie tez chyba musze na flickra przerzucic :)
<termi> a tak z innej beczki masz jakas lampe? czy wbudowana ?
<Carnophage> szkoda, ze obudowy do zdjec podwodnych sa drogawe :/
<bastetmilo> niee. Uzywam tej wbudowanej. Kiepska jest, ale na razie to nie jest czas na kupno nowego sprzetu.
<termi> ja sobie zakupilem ostatnio ta http://www.skapiec.pl/site/cat/53/comp/194343?gclid=CMbJ5Nat568CFYrP3woddALI0w
<termi> i niebo a ziemia :) zwlaszcza przy zdeciach portretowych bez dobrego swiatla
<termi> :)
<Thorbjorn> tak sie zastanawiam
<Thorbjorn> jak zformatuje patycje badblocki zostają?
<bastetmilo> termi: troszke droga...
<gjm> :f
<gjm> oczywiście
<Skrzyp> Thorbjorn: lol
<Skrzyp> oczywiście
<Skrzyp> badblocki to badblocki
<termi> ale kupilem uzywke za 1tys :)
<BlessJah> zależy czy fizyczne uszkodzenia
<Skrzyp> tego nawet nożem nie poprawisz
<bastetmilo> termi: aaa
<Skrzyp> niektóre przez MHDD naprawis
<Skrzyp> z
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: poprawka, nie poprawi badbloków zrobionych nożem
<Skrzyp> ale to tylko takie niefizyczne
<BlessJah> Thorbjorn: spróbować warto
<gjm> ta, ale nie możesz być pewny tego dysku wtedy
<termi> bastetmilo: ostatnimi czasy takie fotki robie :P glownie https://lh5.googleusercontent.com/-vZT1naSo2qQ/T5l15t55H7I/AAAAAAAAAdA/FjtUEoU-0CY/s800/IMG_5512-3.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/8a7ewjc> (at lh5.googleusercontent.com)
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: dokładnie :>
<Skrzyp> `seen
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: (seen [<channel>] <nick>) -- Returns the last time <nick> was seen and what <nick> was last seen saying. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent on the channel itself.
<Skrzyp> `seen Zippa
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: Zippa was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 2 weeks, 5 days, 0 hours, 32 minutes, and 5 seconds ago: <Zippa> 10 dni będzie 26 kwietnia
<gjm> czy jak walnę samochodem w drzewo to blacha się wyprostuje? nie wiem, ale spróbować warto
<Skrzyp> to on tu był?!
<Skrzyp> gjm: zależy, czy masz pancerneauto
<gjm> był, robił za mój przypominacz :>
<Skrzyp> Rosomakiem, spróbować warto
<bastetmilo> termi: pstrykasz dzieciaki?
<termi> tak :)
<Skrzyp> przypominacz o wpierdolu? :>
<bastetmilo> ale dlaczego??
<termi> ten tutaj co pokazalem mial 3 tygodnie
<BlessJah> gjm: analogia o aucie średnio trafiona
<termi> bastetmilo: for money :)
<Skrzyp> gjm: dobre, mamusiu
<termi> poza tym lubie :P
<bastetmilo> aaa. I dobrze płacą?
<Skrzyp> już nie będe
<Szatan> http://youtu.be/wfXuvRWZiLk
<termi> powiem tak jako ze nie jestem zawodowcem jeszcze :) i sie glownie ucze to biore za sesje jakies 200 zl
<bastetmilo> ah
<bastetmilo> czyli ne tak źle
<termi> no nie ale ci co zawodowoto robia to widzialem 350 zl minimum
<termi> a standard to jakie s500 zl taka profesjonala sesja
<bastetmilo> ah. Musze naładować baterie do aparatu
<bastetmilo> dobra. Najpierw musze aparat znaleźć :/
<Skrzyp> bastetmilo: za sałatą
<bastetmilo> tia. TŻ sobie pożyczył i nie oddał. :/
<BlessJah> procesy dziedziczą nice po shellu z jakiego były odpalone?
<pakos> hmm da sie jakos wyslac przez ssh wiadomosc zeby komus wyskoczylo na pulpicie? z tego samego usera co jest na ssh/x
<BlessJah> pokombinuj z notify-send
<pakos> hmm no fakt, a cos jeszcze by sie nadalo?
<BlessJah> jakiś xdialog czy coś
<BlessJah> dialog, xdialog, gtkdialog, inne wariacje
<BlessJah> dialog jest jednak terminalowy
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<pakos> ok dzieki BlessJah
<KiFka> hej
<gjm> hej KiFka
<pakos> witaj
<bastetmilo> hello KiFka
<KiFka> :)
<KiFka> przyszlam was pomeczyc
<bastetmilo> hyhyhy
<pakos> nagly mass afk :>
<KiFka> wiedzialam
<KiFka> ide sie pochlastas
<KiFka> *smark smark*
<BlessJah> KiFka: ja jestem
<BlessJah> cieszysz się?
<BlessJah> :D
<gjm> :>
<pakos> chyba nie skoro brak odpowiedzi :S
 * bastetmilo niepotrzebnie wpisała w google chembuster
<bastetmilo> dowowy na działanie: "koledze się śniło" "mnie przekonuje ten sen"
<bastetmilo> dowody*
<bastetmilo> co ja czytam :(
<BlessJah> vector wszedzie wywoluje destruktor elementu przy kasowaniu?
<tajwanuser> cze
<sjg> svk
<sjg> c-c-c-combo svk breaker
<bastetmilo> aa. KiFka - maczek wrócił z serwisu
<bastetmilo> teraz mamy dwa :)
<KiFka> sie zagapilam
<KiFka> ciesze sie z wszystkiego dzis
<KiFka> spedzilam piekny dzien
<KiFka> pogoda byla super
<KiFka> location nie do pobicia
<pakos> gdzie taka super pogoda?
<KiFka> bastetmilo, hehhehe a poropos .... siedzialam pod apple storem
<KiFka> dzis sobie na laweczce
<KiFka> i obserwowalam ludzikow
<KiFka> tam musi byc darmowy AP tak sie garna
<KiFka> hyhy
<gjm> :)
<gjm> bastetmilo: co to za badziewie?
<BlessJah> do pointerów nie wywołuje jednak destruktora
<gjm> tzn. już wiem, ale jak można w to wierzyć
<gjm> "programowanie kryształów" ← hahaha
<KiFka> hmm
<KiFka> bastetmilo, widzialam fotki na fb?
<KiFka> widzialas*
<bastetmilo> gjm: dokładnie. Mocny dowód na działani? Sen kolegi. Dziś będę używac tego niezbitego arumentu w każdej dyskusji.
<bastetmilo> KiFka: tak, widziałam.
<KiFka> bastetmilo, sweet :)
<termi> jakie fotki ?
<bastetmilo> z Zurichu
<termi> bastetmilo: ale takie typu jak rozmawialismy czy bardziej inne?
<bastetmilo> yyy?
<bastetmilo> KiFka: pokaż mu swoje fotki
<termi> no jakies fajne fotki?
<KiFka> bastetmilo, dlaczego?
<KiFka> :D
<bastetmilo> co dlaczego?
<KiFka> mam fotki mu pokazac?
<KiFka> i jakie, czyje
<gjm> bo też cyka
<bastetmilo> swoje - na flikrze
<KiFka> a
<bastetmilo> no a Ty co myślałaś? ;)
<termi> :)
<KiFka> http://www.flickr.com/photos/kifka
<bastetmilo> KiFka: z tej ze słuchawkami można ładna tapete zrobic
<termi> KiFka: fotografem jestes? :)
<KiFka> z MOIMI sluchawkami
<KiFka> skarbie
<KiFka> ;>
<bastetmilo> KiFka: tak, z Twoimi.
<KiFka> serio mowisz?
<bastetmilo> Tak
<bastetmilo> jakis fajny napisik dodać :)
<KiFka> termi, ja? niee... ja tylko przyciskam guziczek
<termi> hehe wszyscy tylko przyciskaja a sami profesjonalisci :P
<KiFka> wymyslimy cos
<bastetmilo> termi: ja nie, ja nie :)
<KiFka> jasne
<KiFka> a czyje fotki wyladowaly w kalendarzu
<KiFka> hrrrr
<bastetmilo> ojtam ojtam
<termi> ??
<termi> bastetmilo: co ja pacze
<termi> ty mi lepiej pokaz swoje fotki :P
<bastetmilo> http://www.flickr.com/photos/bastetmilo/
<termi> i ktora w kalendarzu jest?
<bastetmilo> termi: Tych nie publikuje
<bastetmilo> chociaż nie.
<bastetmilo> Na picasie mam
<KiFka> mam pytanie
<KiFka> ma ktos tv z wifi?
<gjm> jak będzie po angielsku "znamy się?" wypadło mi z głowy akurat jak potrzebne
<KiFka> do i know you
<KiFka> np
<gjm> hm
<gjm> dzięki
<termi> i know you chyba by tez podpasilo czy nie?
<termi> hmmm?
<KiFka> nie
<bastetmilo> I know you - Ja cie znam
<termi> no ok
<termi> :P
<KiFka> hmmm
<KiFka> czyli nie dowiem sie po co w tv wifi
<bastetmilo> KiFka: że np przesłac z telefonu do tv film?
<termi> KiFka: to sie przydaje do wykorzsytania np jako smart tv
<termi> naprzyklad
<julek> hbbtv?
<termi> podlanczasz kompa klawiatura np wi fi i sobie na tv tam robisz
<termi> co chcesz
<julek> `g hbbtv
<Przekliniak> julek: HbbTV: <http://www.hbbtv.org/>
<KiFka> no taki samsung to jest smart tv
<julek> termi: nie rozumiem co bredzisz;)
<bastetmilo> Dokładnie. Jak masz telefon samsunga to one pieknie wpsoldzialaja ze soba.
<termi> julek: nie musisz rozumiec :)
<termi> pozno jest
<termi> :P
<termi> KiFka: tylko naciskam guziczek :D
<termi> heh
<bastetmilo> termi: ona taka skromna jest
<Szatan> * net-misc/minidlna Available versions:  (~)1.0.23 (~)1.0.23-r1 (~)1.0.24 Homepage:            http://minidlna.sourceforge.net/ Description:         server software with the aim of being fully compliant with DLNA/UPnP-AV clients
<Szatan> to na tym działa?
<termi> bastetmilo: widze wlasnie :)
<bastetmilo> a ja od niej ostanio od niej fotki kupiłam do projektu :)
<bastetmilo> dobra
<termi> :)
<bastetmilo> czas na mnie kochane Słoneczka :)
<termi> moze zrobimy sobie oddzielny kanal
<termi> foto :)
<bastetmilo> trzymajcie się o/
<Szatan> bastetmilo: niechaj Ci się Gentoo przyśni ;)
<KiFka> termi, eee slucham?
<KiFka> ja chcetnie
<bastetmilo> Szatan: no wiesz co :)
<gjm> rozkmincie, zaprosiła mnie do znajomych na fb jakaś dziewoja, z wyglądu latynoska, pytam się czemu, pisze: "to know more people", później coś dziwnego, pytam się co to znaczy, a ona "jajaja i do not speak English, I'm from Argentina"
<gjm> nosz kurdę
<bastetmilo> dobranoc wszystkim o/
<KiFka> google translator rulez :D
 * bastetmilo ma rodzine w argentynie :>
<KiFka> bastetmilo, milej zabawy u pepikow :D
<bastetmilo> hehe
<bastetmilo> dzieki
<gjm> bastetmilo: dobranoc
<KiFka> gjm, podrywa cie bezczelnie :D
<gjm> świetnie
<BlessJah> gimp 2.8 w tar.xz :D
<KiFka> gjm, nie cieszysz sie?
<gjm> a z czego?
<KiFka> hmm no nie wiem
<KiFka> gjm, mile nie jest?
<gjm> czy ja wiem
<gjm> to internet
<Szatan> KiFka: ładne zdjęcia na twarzoksiążce masz wstawione ;)
<gjm> pilnuj się
<BlessJah> gjm: ktoś cię skrzywdził? chcesz nam o tym opowiedzieć?
<gjm> i to ja zaczynam
<BlessJah> ech, widać żeś tutaj od niedawna
<gjm> za to ty wszędzie od powstania świata
<BlessJah> omnipotencja ma swoje zalety
<gjm> żartowniś
<gjm> idę spać
<m477_> st
<BlessJah> ubiegłeś mnie
<tajwanuser> http://bash.org.pl/4830182/ lol:P
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: trudno się nie zgodzić
<tajwanuser> heh
<tajwanuser> narazie nie testowalem;)
<BlessJah> ja zainstalowałem i używam
<BlessJah> unity mi nie podpasuje, ale ja to ja, za to błędów być juz nie powinno
<BlessJah> do poważnej pracy jednak nadal archa używam
<tajwanuser> ja dalej siedze na 11.04
<tajwanuser> zobaczymy co przyszlosc przyniesie:P
<BlessJah> to jeszcze ma wsparcie?
<BlessJah> 18 mcy chyba, czyli powinno już wyjść iirc
<tajwanuser> chyba ma 2 letnie
<BlessJah> możliwe że myślę o kubuntu
<tajwanuser> kiedys wychodzila ta dystrybucja i mozna bylo bez obaw instalowac najnowsza
<tajwanuser> a teraz dzieja sie jakies cyrki
<tajwanuser> :P
<BlessJah> ale dalbym głowę że 18 mcy jest nie-ltsowe wsparcie
<tajwanuser> tia, 18
<BlessJah> zainstaluj xfce
<tajwanuser> odkladam to juz pare ladnych miesiecy
<BlessJah> gdyby nie propaganda jaka sieje przy pomocy KDE i to ze wole minimalistyczne WM, uzywalbym xfce
<tajwanuser> i odloze na kolejne pare dni - przynajmniej do 18 maja;)
<BlessJah> matura?
<tajwanuser> nie, mazury
<tajwanuser> ;P
<BlessJah> ech, jak nie matury to mazury
<tajwanuser> :P
<BlessJah> nam sie semestr konczy wczesniej przez euro
<tajwanuser> o
<BlessJah> i dowalili kolokwiów w majówkę i juwenalia
<tajwanuser> tak myslalem
<tajwanuser> ze skoro sie wczesniej konczy, to finish musi byc mocniejszy
<tajwanuser> :P
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> poniedzialek, wtorek i srode triathlon
<KiFka> dobranoc
<tajwanuser> kurcze... caly czas to ie6 jednak sie ciagnie
<BlessJah> gdzie?
<tajwanuser> robie teraz stronke i klient placze, ze mu w ie6 nie dziala
<BlessJah> ech, takch nie wyedukujesz
<BlessJah> powiedz ze dla ie6 trzeba oddzielnie i musialby drugie tyle zabulic
<tajwanuser> zwykle ma dzialac w 8 i 9
<tajwanuser> nom, cos takiego trzeba napisac
<tajwanuser> ze na ie6 trzeba bylo sie dodatkowo umawiac
<tajwanuser> no nic
<tajwanuser> lece narazie
<BlessJah> cya
<termi> tez ide spac cya
<BlessJah> poczekajcie na mnie!
<BlessJah> pół godziny z MFC i mam dość
<termi> ja wstaje o 5 wiec ide :P
<BlessJah> ja się zaczynam martwić jak przenoszenie moich klas do VS będzie wyglądać
<BlessJah> idę spać, CYA
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-05
<gjm> bry
<sysek> zief
<sysek> zaraz do pracy
<sysek> :/
<m477_> :))))
 * Matan[M] kupił sobie Texas Instruments LaunchPad, najlepiej wydane $5 w jego życiu
<gjm> "There is currently no official support for the Linux operating system." ← hehehe
<m477_> nie
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: bardzo dobrz.
<Dreadlish> szkoda, że nie ma w polsce widocznego wsparcia dla mspków
<Dreadlish> wszyscy się na avry rzucili
<Matan[M]> gjm: no official support? try third party...
<m477_> na co ten lunchpad?
<Matan[M]> 'g launchpad texas instrument
<Matan[M]> `g launchpad texas instrument
<Przekliniak> Matan[M]: MSP430 LaunchPad (MSP-EXP430G2) - Texas Instruments ...: <http://processors.wiki.ti.com/index.php/MSP430_LaunchPad_(MSP-EXP430G2)>
<m477_> a mysalem ze do obiadu
<gjm> znowu tolluje :<
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: na avr'ki za to więcej wsparcia jest
<Matan[M]> każdy dev-boarda z attiny może już klepać
<Matan[M]> na atmegach już obsługę usb można sobie zapodać
<gjm> akick #trollownia add c33md3 Syntax Error
<gjm> no kur
<m477_> cortex>to
<Matan[M]> gjm: welcome to the real world
<Dreadlish> m477_: jak mi zlutujesz to ok
<gjm> mam milion okien pootwieranych
<m477_> co
<Dreadlish> wiadro.
<m477_> wiader sie nie lutuje
<Matan[M]> gjm: a ty stronkę trollowni masz zamiar zmieniać?
<Dreadlish> może i cortexy są lepsze niż to
<gjm> nie wiem, na q jak coś pisz
<Dreadlish> tylko są potężne
<Dreadlish> po prostu
<Dreadlish> i droższe
<Dreadlish> ;)
<m477_> to chyba dobrze?
<Matan[M]> gjm: ino gadaj teraz z Kwpolska bo to jego cms, flaki stronek moje
<Dreadlish> tylko kurde nie każdemu potrzeba takiego potężnego cuś
<m477_> no moze
<Dreadlish> mi by sie nawet miło zaczynało na attiny45, któro nic nie ma
<Dreadlish> whoops sorry
<Dreadlish> ma adc! ;D
<m477_> cortex?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> avr
<m477_> no i co
<Dreadlish> 10 bitowe adc i pomiar temperatury
<Dreadlish> normalnie szok w kalesonach tyle peryferiów
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: attiny45 nawet dobre, attiny85 by do prostego projektu na usb styknie, widziałem kiedyś nań pilot na kabelku do prezentacji czy capslockon
<Matan[M]> reset
<Dreadlish> no racja
<Dreadlish> do sterowania ledem to akuratnie
<Dreadlish> 2 wyjścia użyć - ba nawet jedno
<Dreadlish> można jeszcze wpiąć kwarc i zasilanie
<m477_> ledem to mozna sterowac wyjsciem jack
<Dreadlish> no
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: jedno, jeden pod out drugie pod gnd
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> wiem wiem
<Dreadlish> i nawet można jakiś przycisk dorobić
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: w attiny 85 masz 8 pinów, wywalając vcc i gnd masz 6, pod 2 ciśniesz linie usb rx tx (d+ d-) a pod 3 kolejne diodę rgb (3piny), teraz to ładnie okrasić kodem i masz lampkę usb rgb ze sterowanym odcieniem
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> albo zrobić coś co ostatnio gdzieś widziałem
<Matan[M]> jeden zostawić (reset) na wypadek update kodu
<Dreadlish> rgb, który zmienia kolor w zależności od loadu
<Matan[M]> na elektroda.pl sporo projektów, hackaday.com instructables.com
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> to chyba na hackadayu właśnie widziałem
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: a ty jakie klocki karasz, bo m477_to widzę, że w armach chyba grzebie
<Dreadlish> ja jestem mainstreamowy
<Dreadlish> bawie się avrami ;D
<Dreadlish> launchpada miałem mieć
<Dreadlish> ale coś chyba dostarczyciel zapomniał ;D
<Matan[M]> me zakończył zabawę z AVR gdy spalił port LPT w PieCu
<Dreadlish> niby jak?
<gjm> palnikiem
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> trzeba zmienić mobo w piecu
<Matan[M]> zwarciem :P odwrotnie diodę zenera przylutowałem
<Dreadlish> zw
<m477_> ;d
<jacekowski> po co zener?
<Dreadlish> [[bo tak]]
<m477_> zeby piec spalic
<tajwanuser> cze
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: układ programowałem, w nim lipe odwaliłem
<jacekowski> bo to trza miec programator normalny
<jacekowski> to grosze sa
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: gamepad 16 przycisków na atmega8-16pu
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: w tedy za usbasp trzeba było 100zł płacić
<Dreadlish> usbasp
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> żeby zrobić usbasp trzeba mieć programator
<Dreadlish> tak btw.
<Matan[M]> teraz takiego wielkości usb stick za 20zł na smd zlutowanego można kupić
<jacekowski> na ebayu mozna za grosze kupic
<m477_> a przesylka?
<jacekowski> tez grosze z chin
<jacekowski> 2-3pln
<Dreadlish> ja mam swojego usbaspa
<m477_> oO
<jacekowski> taniej niz lokalna
<Matan[M]> http://tinyurl.com/czl6f8m
<Dreadlish> takie rzeczy to chyba tylko w uk
<jacekowski> za £2 mozna kupic cos z chin
<jacekowski> a w cenie juz przesylka
<m477_> no wlasnie jak to
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: nie zapomnij że u nas o cła się czepiają
<jacekowski> nie przy takiej malej cenie
<jacekowski> a chinczyk zawsze daje deklarowana wartosc odpowiednio niska
<Matan[M]> kupiłem raz taśm led, tanio wyszło 30zł + przesyłka 10
<jacekowski> nawet jak drozsze kupujesz
<Matan[M]> musiałem opłaty celne zapłacić na 50zł
<jacekowski> nie mozliwe
<jacekowski> jest limit ze musi byc wartosc minimum chyba 49 euro
<Matan[M]> czasem masz farta się nie czepią jak przetransportujesz stado azjatów
<Matan[M]> a kupisz coś co listem wyślą to się czepią
<jacekowski> jest takie amo prawo w calej europie
<jacekowski> co najwyzej moga vat chciec jesli nie przekroczysz 50 euro
<jacekowski> ale jest tez caly bajer
<jacekowski> ze jak jest cokolwiek do zaplacenia to firma kurierska z ciebie zedrze
<jacekowski> jak ja cos kupowalem z usa
<jacekowski> vatu do zaplacenia bylo bodajze jakies £5-6
<jacekowski> a fedex dolozyl swoje £20 oplat manipulacyjnych
<jacekowski> do wysylki za ktora dostali juz £20
<jacekowski> wiec oplaty ktore poszly prosto do fedexu osztowaly tule ile vat i sama rzecz
<Matan[M]> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<qp> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<gjm> qp: a ty kto?
<gjm> dobra, wiem już
<qp> gjm: lol
<qp> gjm: stronk dla trollowni klep a nie sie opierdzielasz :)
<gjm> w swoim czasie
<bogas33> Witam co zrobić kiedy X chat Gnome nie odpala się w ogóle na 12.04?
<pakos> uruchom z konsoli i zobacz czy cos pisze dlaczego
<bogas33> Czyli w konsoli wywali jakieś błędy? W sumie xChat też nie jest zły ale przyzwyczajony jestem do tego pierwszego :)
<gjm> powinno
<gjm> wklej gdzieś log i daj link
<bogas33> http://wklej.org/id/745985/
<bogas33> i na tym by się skończyła przygoda z uruchomieniem :/
<gjm> hm, zmieniałeś motywy gtk, czy coś w tym stylu?
<Matan[M]> bogas33: xchat się odpala tyle że nie lokuje w panelu, średnio to działa, ja z xchata musiałem się przenieść na pidgina
<bogas33> <Matan[M]> ok a teraz pytanie jak spowodować lokowanie się w panelu ;> ?
<Matan[M]> bogas33: w opcjach xchata ;)
<bogas33> gjm: instalowałem tylko http://goo.gl/djEFD
<MajkiFajki> ktoś wie jak sprawić, żeby Xchat się powiadamiał w aplecie powiadamiania Unity?
<BlessJah> hola, hola, gdzie jest kubuntu-desktop i xubuntu-desktop???
<BlessJah> jaka filozofia zabrania pokazywania kubu/xubu-desktop w software center i wymusza na userze instalacje przez synaptica?
<lisu>  12:30:09 up 26 days ładny uptime ;)
<lisu> re
<BlessJah> eee... xubuntu-desktop i kubuntu-desktop teraz initrd generują
<Ashiren> :O
<jacekowski> jo zech miol rok kiedys
<Voldenet> lisu: to żaden uptime
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<gjm> meow
<Gienek> witam
<gjm> witaj :>
<ToMo> slam dunk http://img1.demotywatoryfb.pl/uploads/201205/1336044386_by_zielony19xx_inner.gif
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cj6kxjq> (at img1.demotywatoryfb.pl)
<Gienek> wstałem dopiero co słychać?
<gjm> a nic ciekawego, a u ciebie? jakie dzisiaj odświeżasz strony? <:
<Gienek> gjm, dzisiaj leczę kaca
<Gienek> nie wiem co się wczoraj stało ale pewnie było mocno
<Gienek> nie wiem jak wczoraj wróciłem do domu ale po paragonie wnioskuje że taksówką
<Gienek> dobra idę jednak jeszcze spać na razie
<psesq> o/
<zibiboniek1> Witam
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<zibiboniek1> witaj
<zibiboniek1> kurcze wie ktoś może jak w ubu 12.04 zmienić nazwę bluetooth?
<jacekowski> powinna byc powiazana z nazwa komputera
<gjm> bastetmilo: hej
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<zibiboniek1> właśnie nie jest nazwe zibi a blu nazywa się ubuntu-0 w dwóch kompach
<zibiboniek1> *ja mam nazwe zibi
<Matan[M]> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qORYO0atB6g :3
<ToMo> cool maaan
<BlessJah> jacekowski: czemu powinna?
<Matan[M]> słuchało się swego czasu na walkmanie jeszcze :)
<BlessJah> ja zmieniam w komorce po kazdym polaczeniu, w laptopie nieco rzadziej
<BlessJah> i tak to po MAC paruje
<jacekowski> no chyba w ubu jest nazwa
<BlessJah> ach, w ubu na sztywno powiązane
<BlessJah> głupota
<BlessJah> kto na to wpadł?
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<ToMo> ja z bb tylko sabotage znam
<BlessJah> w software center tez sie kubuntu-desktop doszukac nie moglem, nie wiem czy to tak mialo byc
<zibiboniek1> ja mam 2 kompy w domu i w obu mam nazwe ubuntu-0 i z fonem mam sparowane oba kompy
<BlessJah> czy ktoś się w amelię bawi
<zibiboniek1> i sie gubie który komp to który
<zippa> hej
<zippa> co tam
<drathir> bry...
<zippa> Unity w 12.04 jest stabilne (czytaj: wreście)
<EsmD> Unity to zlo
<zippa> A ja ogarnieniem WUBI przy 11.10
<Skrzyp> o kurwa
<ToMo> a mi się podoba, maksymalizuje obszar roboczy
<zippa> A mi w 12.04 lewy alt i wpisuje polecenia do programu
<Skrzyp> zippa: przecież Ciebie zakopaliśmy w listopadzie w lesie pod Twoim zadupiem, co nie?
<Skrzyp> więc jak żeś wrócił?
<zippa> no i git
<drathir> bluemon czy jakos tak podobnie mial zmiane wyswietlanej...
<zippa> Mi unity przejadło w 11.10 i było KDE ,LXDE
<drathir> stabilne jak sie nie uzywa bo jak sie uzywa to rownowaga uzytkownika robi sie niestabilna ;p
<Skrzyp> gjm: ratuj
<zippa> Ja w 11.04 używałem Gnome 2.0
<gjm> Skrzyp: ?
<zippa> Bo zaczynałem z Ubuntu od 11.04
<gjm> aaa
<zippa> thx :)
<gjm> ty też się pilnuj
<gjm> Skrzyp: a prosiłem :(
<zippa> Kto
<Skrzyp> gjm: no co, jak człowiek widzi takiego stwora, to aż klnie
<EsmD> gjm: za "zadupie" kick?
<EsmD> a nie
<EsmD> rollnalem do gory :P
<Skrzyp> EsmD: ;P
<EsmD> za najpopularniejsze polskie slowo
<zippa> aha ja używam
<Skrzyp> gjm: ale Zapłon Jak z Ikarusa, cz X
<zippa> też polskie słowo
<Skrzyp> zippa: to ja użyję polskiego słowa
<Skrzyp> "wyjdź"
<Skrzyp> psujesz estetykę
<gjm> bo zajęty jestem
<zippa> Ty też
<Skrzyp> zippa: ja tu obrosłem, jestem integralną częścią tego kanału
<drathir> zippa: to w koncu eadiowka czy po gsm ten Twoj isp?
<Skrzyp> drathir: kabelek
<Skrzyp> drathir: tylko se neta zmienił
<zippa> drathir, Radiówka und GSM
<Skrzyp> a miałem passy do jego mikrotika... :<
<Skrzyp> zippa: LOL
<zippa> :(
<zippa> Skrzyp, Żal mi cię
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<zippa> thx
<drathir> Skrzyp: http://internet.arkomnet.eu/internet/mini.html i tak drogo...
<Skrzyp> zippa: nie może być żal mnie komuś, kogo łatwiej jest wyśledzić, niz pomnik
<zippa> ja mam 2 mb
<Skrzyp> Ashiren: :>
<Skrzyp> zippa: limitu transferu? :F
<gjm> zippa i Skrzyp, spokój
<drathir> a tak slowem ot to prawda ze serwerowke likwiduja?
<drathir> znaczy sie odmiane serwerowa ubu...
<sysek> OPA
 * sysek tanczy ruskie ska
<zippa> :)
<sysek> och tak
<sysek> podlaczylem glosniki pod imaca
<sysek> O TAK
<Dreadlish> podłączyłem słuchawki pod acer
<Dreadlish> a
<Dreadlish> O TAK
<Dreadlish> już dostaje orgazmu lol'd
<zippa> podłączyłem nową klawiaturę  pod peceta
<zippa> Nie działa mi red
<zippa> o beep nie te okno
<grek> zna ktos moze wyr regularne ? mam cos takiego preg_match( "/charset=(.*?)[\"|']/s", $this->html_string, $match ); i potrzebuje dodac do tego cos jakby  preg_match( "/charset=[\"|'|.](.*?)[\"|']/s" w sensie " lub ' lub nic
<grek> to niedziala i nie moge dojsc jak to zapisac [\"|'] - takie cos tylo ze nie musi wystapic wie moze ktos ?
<sysek> Dreadlish: HEHEHEH XD
<Dreadlish> sysek: tak to zabrziało.
<sysek> no
<sysek> dlatego pisze
<sysek> HE HE HE XD
<sysek> http://b12.grono.net/232/187/gallery-77826802-500x500.jpg
<Voldenet> grek: co
<Voldenet> ["']?
<grek> dzieki o to chodzilo :)
<Voldenet> np
<Voldenet> perl górą
<Dreadlish> yup
<sysek> ale
<ftpd> A my dołem.
<sysek> ludzi sa gupie
<sysek> D:
<BlessJah> Voldenet: to nie perl, to regexp
<Dreadlish> preg_match
<BlessJah> nawet nie PCRE
<Voldenet> tak tak
<Dreadlish> Perl REGexp Match
<Dreadlish> amen.
<BlessJah> ach, pregiem on to
<grek> to z php ale regularne sa wszedzie chyba w miare kompatybilne
<Dreadlish> nie zmienia to faktu że to preg_match
<Voldenet> tak tak
<Voldenet> btw
<Voldenet> jak chcesz parsować xml/html, to polecam parsera
<Voldenet> a nie regexpy
<BlessJah> nie widze powodu, zeby ereg nie wystarczal
<ftpd> Jakoś zadziwiająco dobrze chodzi nagle mój komputer.
<grek> parsuje to przez tidy tylko chce sprawdzic kodowanie
<ftpd> (Ten z walniętą płytą.)
<ftpd> Aż się spróbuję zabootować ze swojego dysku, a co.
<ftpd> O lol, ubuntu umie hfs+ czytać z czapy.
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> nikt mu nie bronił nie czytać
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: jak masz domknięte wszystkie tagi i wszystko to jest ok
<Dreadlish> gorzej gdy nie.
<gjm> /home/gjm/Groove Armada - Jeannerets Groove.mp3
<gjm> /home/gjm/Limewax - Agent Orange.mp3
<gjm> kurde, nie to
<gjm> http://www.itproportal.com/2012/05/05/windows-8-will-not-support-dvd-playback-/ ← lolwut
<foreste> czesc
<gjm> nie
<grek>  Dreadlish: ja sobie daje  tidy_clean_repair($html); i wszystko sie podomyka
<foreste> jak ustawic w gimp interfejs jednolity ?
<foreste> 2.8
<BlessJah> menu view bodajze
<BlessJah> czy tam windows
<BlessJah> przedostatnia opcja
<gjm> irc nie zastępuje szukajek zią
<Dreadlish> no
<BlessJah> windows, ostatnia
<foreste> fajne ;)
<Gienek> internet szaleje
<gjm> strony odświeżają
<Szatan> DNS'y się psują :P
<gjm> jest i on :>
<drathir> lol /me wlasnie sie dowiedzial ze skype stoi na 10k serwerow linuksowych hrhr a wlascicielem jest ms ktory stwierdzil ze siec bedzie bezpueczniejsza ;p
<omg222> Dzień dobry czego można użyć do gui w skryptach zamiast gtkdialog
<gjm> zenity
<omg222> gjm a tak żeby z glade odtworzyć projekt gui ?
<gjm> a to nie wiem
<omg222> chodzi o to że muszę napisać dość duże gui z grafiką na przyciskach
<omg222> około 50 przycisków
<omg222> w jednym oknie
<Szatan> omg222: naucz się C++ i Qt
<omg222> Szatan podałeś mi teraz dobry pomysł wykorzystam cstdlib
<omg222> dziękuje.
<onedeep69> czesc
<onedeep69> w laptopie hp pavilion dv6625ew zaaktualizowalem bios, wszystko poszlo ok, jednak po wlaczeniu laptopa czarny ekran tylko i nie wstaje
<onedeep69> da sie cos z tym zrobic?
<BlessJah> zewnetrzny monitor podłączałeś?
<onedeep69> w zasadzie na ekranie nic nie widac (wbudowanym), dioda od dysku tez nie wskazuje zadnej pracy
<onedeep69> nie podlaczalem
<BlessJah> podlacz
<onedeep69> ok, 5 minut
<BlessJah> beepera pewnie nie masz na płycie
<onedeep69> zero dzwieku, ale tak bylo rowniez wczenisje
<onedeep69> wczesniej*
<onedeep69> na monitorze zew. to samo
<onedeep69> podpiety by vga
<BlessJah> nie jestem w stanie ci pomoc
<gjm> uwaliłeś bios synu
<onedeep69> tasmy raczej nie padly od lapa
<onedeep69> gjm: troche ciezko, sciagnalem bios ze strony hp
<onedeep69> zero bledu
<onedeep69> na koniec normalny reboot i juz nie wstal
<gjm> pewnie z poziomu windowsa?
<onedeep69> ta
<gjm> gratulacje
<onedeep69> :)
<irk3z> good job!
<onedeep69> z calym szacunkiem do mojego ulubionego systemu
<BlessJah> gjm: jeśli nie pomagasz, postaraj się nie przeszkadzać
<onedeep69> ale jakie to ma znaczenie?
<BlessJah> szydzenie podpada pod zakres przeszkadzania
<gjm> poczytaj nt. upgrade biosu, nikt nie poleca tego rozwiązania
<gjm> BlessJah: stfu
<onedeep69> BlessJah: w moich czasach sie mowilo trolowanie ;)
<BlessJah> onedeep69: ta małpa przy jego nicku znaczy że ma opa
<onedeep69> wiem
<gjm> znowu zaczyna
<omg222> ten laptop nie ma funkcji dual bios
<onedeep69> odchodzimy od glownego tematu
<BlessJah> omg222: a który ma?
<Gienek> +omg222: a który ma?
<gjm> onedeep69: możesz pokombinować, wyjąć pamięć, dysk i takie tam
<omg222> nie wiem może jakiś ma
<onedeep69> w kazdym razie, nie wstal po update
<onedeep69> zakladajac, ze padl bios
<onedeep69> da sie cos z tym zrobic?
<gjm> tak, oddać do serwisu
<BlessJah> onedeep69: da, ale sam raczej nie poradzisz
<onedeep69> ok
<onedeep69> ale co da?
<gjm> tam ci zaprogramują
<onedeep69> wymiana plyty glownej?
<gjm> nową kość
<BlessJah> ostateczność
<onedeep69> hmm
<BlessJah> być może da się flashować
<onedeep69> no najwazniejsze, ze na smietnik nie pojdzie ;)
<onedeep69> na pewno nie zflashuja z pod kompa
<onedeep69> przynajmniej tego :)
<gjm> nie, nie wyjmiesz :)
<gjm> poza tym wątpię żebyś miał programator
<onedeep69> no nie mam
<onedeep69> ale jak da sie to postawic z powrotem na nogi to 100 zl to by bylo milo
<onedeep69> bo laptop nie pierwszej mlodosci i jak uslysze 300-400 to nawet nie podejmuje sie tego ;)
<ChaosEngine> zworka do resetu biosu na płycie?
<ChaosEngine> pewnie nie w laptopie
<ChaosEngine> ew. wyjąć baterię
<onedeep69> ChaosEngine: bateria zmarla dawno tego
<onedeep69> temu*
<onedeep69> jest tylko na kablu :)
<ChaosEngine> uhm
<gjm> bateria biosu
<omg222> chaosEngine bateria cmos ?
<ChaosEngine> ta
<onedeep69> zastanawiam sie tylko co ma bateria biosu do tego, ze komp nie wstaje
<BlessJah> ChaosEngine: upgradeowany bios
<BlessJah> wyjmujac baterie hasło możesz zresetować jak zapomniałeś
<onedeep69> BlessJah: no dokladnie
<gjm> dobrze wiedzieć
<onedeep69> ale co to ma do tego, ze mam czarny ekran i nie idzie nic :)
<ChaosEngine> onedeep69: jak jej nie ma to i tak nic nie ma ;-O
<onedeep69> no ale raczej watpie zeby sie wyczerpala akurat w momencie ugradu biosu :)
<ChaosEngine> bateria - ślepy trop
<BlessJah> najprawdopodobniej masz niesprawny bios
<onedeep69> najsmieszniejsze jest to, ze pracuje w korporacji, gdzie ludziom na front desku jako basic trouble shooting nakazujemy najpierw zrbic upgrade bios, chipset etc.
<onedeep69> i tu mi nagle po update biosu komp nie wstal
<omg222> wejdź na elektrodę z załóż temat tam są nieźli magowie może ktoś pomoże
<onedeep69> hhehhehe
<onedeep69> :)
<ChaosEngine> programator biosu by się przydał jeżlei scala jest demonotowalny
<ChaosEngine> *jeżeli
<ChaosEngine> pewnie ten model nie miał żadnych zabezpieczeń dual-bios itp?
<onedeep69> w laptopach?
<onedeep69> raczej odlutowalny :)
<ChaosEngine> no właśnie
<ChaosEngine> uuu
<ChaosEngine> lipa
<BlessJah> onedeep69: bardzo głupie zalecenia
<ChaosEngine> BlessJah: no to wymyśl lepsze
<onedeep69> BlessJah: corpo :) ma byc aktualny bios itp.
<onedeep69> zwlaszcza, ze pracuje w drugiej linii
<BlessJah> ChaosEngine: ja mówię o help desku
<onedeep69> zawsze dobry powod, aby odbic case :)
<ChaosEngine> acha
<ChaosEngine> odbry powód żeby upgradować komuś laptopa
<ChaosEngine> *dobry
<BlessJah> onedeep69: tak, jeszcze lepszy, zeby problem ktory rozwiazalaby druga linia, wrocil az do ostatnie linii
<BlessJah> czy kto tam u was utylizuje sprzęt
<onedeep69> BlessJah: to rozwiazuje 75% casow hardwarowych
<BlessJah> macie dziwny sprzęt
<onedeep69> update biosu, chipsetu, karty graficznej, utilities
<onedeep69> docking stations
<BlessJah> update chipsetu czy sterownika chipsetu?
<onedeep69> sterownika
<BlessJah> nigdy w srodowisku korporacyjnym nie zalecilbym upgrade biosu
<onedeep69> BlessJah: czemu?
<BlessJah> popsutego sterownikiem windowsa mozna sformatowac, bios mozna sflashowac albo zutylizowac mobo
<BlessJah> watpie zeby komus sie chcialo reanimowac sprzet, jesli jest dual bios, to jeszcze da sie odratowac
<onedeep69> BlessJah: znam trzy korpo, gdzie to jest basic troubleshooting
<onedeep69> wiec dziwie sie Twoim podejsciem
<omg222> na stronie hp piszą że odłączyć wszystko
<omg222> baterie zasilanie etc
<BlessJah> moze tak jest, nie pracuje w korpo i nie znam tego srodowiska
<omg222> i trzymać klawisz power przez 15 sekund
<omg222> nie wiem czy to coś da
<onedeep69> omg222: zanim irssi odpalilem juz bylem po tym :)
<onedeep69> ale dzieki :)
<BlessJah> ale po podejsciu do systemow (mam na mysli np redhata) widze, ze tam sie takich rzeczy nie robi
<onedeep69> BlessJah: moglbys doprecyzowac?
<onedeep69> u mnie w firmie nie stoi nic na redhacie
<BlessJah> soft nieco starszy od debiana stable
<BlessJah> tak ze dwa lata :]
<onedeep69> gdzie
<BlessJah> w repo
<onedeep69> w redhat?
<drathir> co tam niszczycie9
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> jest ktoś od hardłeru?
<BlessJah> nom
<drathir> Dreadlish: a co nabroiles?
<Dreadlish> a od laptopowego hardłeru?
<BlessJah> wsparcie jest kilka lat i przez ten czas nie sa wrzucane nowe wersje a jedynie łaty
<Dreadlish> jeszcze nic
<Dreadlish> ale jest pavulon do roboty
<drathir> co mu dolega?
<Dreadlish> chyba mobo zmienić ale nie wiem na pewno
<Dreadlish> podpinasz zasilanie
<Dreadlish> świeci źe ma zasilanie
<Dreadlish> pare sec
<Dreadlish> gaśnie
<drathir> Dreadlish: wyciagnij baterie i podepnij
<Dreadlish> to jak go będę miał
<Dreadlish> bo jak to przez to to zarobie pavulona
<onedeep69> ok, dzieki za pomoc
<onedeep69> milego wieczoru
<gjm> :)
<Dreadlish> nawzajem
<omg222> nawzajem powodzenia
<drathir> normalnie powinien ruszyc na sieciowym
<Dreadlish> zobaczymy
<Dreadlish> to w środe pewno
<omg222> mi się cmos spierdzielił w HP6000 nc i mam przy starcie date 1.1.1980
<Dreadlish> bateria cmos
<omg222> 4 razy wymieniałem
<drathir> aha to w srode sprobuje wypatrywac...
<Dreadlish> gdzieś zwarcie robi pewno
<omg222> aktualizuje mi date z sieci
<drathir> omg222: przy starcie w debianie ma waty ze zla data i dysk chce sprawdzac ale dzialac bedzie...
<omg222> wiec olewam niech sobie bedzie zwarcie
<drathir> omg222: a w naprawie byl? moze zworke zapomnieli przestawic jesli posiada hrhr
<omg222> nie był w naprawie
<drathir> to odpada...
<omg222> takiego go kupiłem od znajomego
<omg222> myśląc ze to bateria
<Dreadlish> to może znajomy ;D
<omg222> może coś tam grzebał
<drathir> lol
<omg222> zworka ? ;>
<drathir> dobre by bylo gdyby to to...
<drathir> bo troche podejrzane ze przy kazdej baterii, ale pytanie czy na poczatku chgoc troche trzyma?
<drathir> bo jak nie to nic inego mi do glowy nie przychodzi...
<omg222> nic kupiłem go takiego a podobno nie był serwisowany
<omg222> nic nie trzymało :D
<drathir> moze i serwisowany nie byl, ale sam cos grzeval myslal ze zepsul i sprzedal ;p
<omg222> padnięty cmos i nie chce mi się już grzebać w tym naprawdę a date pobiera mi z sieci wiec jest ok :)
<drathir> ja sobie certa wygenerowale i sie dziwilem dlaczego mi pluje ze przeterminowany ;p okazalo sie ze bateria nie trzyma, a zawsze bylem przekonany ze to akumulatorki i sie same podczas pracy doladowywuja;p
<drathir> wymieniona na stara "nowa" i nie gubi...
<omg222> ja może jeszcze się kiedyś pobawię miernikiem i znajdę problem
<Gienek> gjm
<Gienek> gjm, ping
<gjm> wut?
<gjm> Gienek: hm?
<Gienek> gjm poleć coś na bul głowy
<Dreadlish> panadolf
<gjm> słownik, przykładać 3x dziennie
<Gienek> ile to może trzymać ostatni raz się tak zrobiłem mając 19 lat
<gjm> `boli cię głowa weź
<gjm> ffuuuu
<gjm> `g boli cię głowa weź
<Przekliniak> gjm: boli Cię głowa? weź spierdalaj' ORYGINAŁ (pariodia reklamy APAP ...: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qm30ADG3Jg8>
<Dreadlish> tya
<Gienek> chyba trzeba się znów położyć i poleżeć
<Gienek> stare ale jare
<Dreadlish> przekliniak przeklina
<gjm> Przekliniak: udzielam ci upomnienia
<Gienek> to gjm da ci bana
<Gienek> albo ktoś inny bo nie widzę kto może
<gjm> zbanujmy bota, boty nie mają duszy
<Gienek> gjm, to jak mnie ładnie przywitałeś to powiedz coś miłego na dowidzenia
<gjm> do widzenia
<Gienek> narq
<Dreadlish> hy
<Dreadlish> kulturka jest
<gjm> Dreadlish: to jest legenda
<Dreadlish> odziwo
<panx> strzałeczka
<gjm> wektorek
<panx> mrr :D
<panx> użyłem w mencoderze opcji -sub <lokalizacja.srt>, lecz polskie znaki to lipa ą → ?, ę → ? -.- tylko ó → ó, jaka opcja ustawia kodowanie np. UTF-8?
<panx> chodzi o wtopienie napisów :P
<gjm> -utf8 ?
<gjm> weź se poczytaj manual
<panx> bez żartów że takie coś zadziała :D
<ftpd> -subcp
<panx> gjm, ja się opieram anglizacji :D
<drathir> panx: avidemux
<ftpd> Doskonały argument.
<gjm> to ja nic nie poradzę
<panx> drathir, avidemux to shit, niema x264 :D , jest h264-avc, a ja kce x264 ;]
<drathir> lol ma...
<ftpd> "niema" to może być co najwyżej Ania.
<Voldenet> jaka Ania
<ftpd> Skąd się tacy biorą? :(
<gjm> no Ania niemowa
<gjm> niema
<ftpd> Voldenet: Dla Ciebie - Pani Anna.
<ftpd> ;-)
<Voldenet> Ach, teraz to ma sens
<Voldenet> już nawet wiem która
<Voldenet> ale ona drze ryj tak, że nie wierzę, że mogłaby być niema
<ftpd> O dziwno, mój awaryjny lapek uciągnął 720p.
<Voldenet> ┐( ´ -`)┌
<panx> drathir, MPEG4-AVC = H264 AVC, aja mówią o otwartej bibliotece x264
<ftpd> Normalnie jestem w szoku.
<Voldenet> ftpd: jakie parametry?
<gjm> aja je koko dżambo
<ftpd> Voldenet: Jakiś athlon
<ftpd> Czekej, pod windowsem to chwilę się tego szuka.
<drathir> panx: to zobacz nizej tam z 3 mpeg4 sa rozne do wyboru do koloru
<ftpd> Voldenet: Athlon X2 Dual-Core 1.90 Ghz, 1.75 GB ramu, radek HD 3200.
<drathir> ftpd: ba... asus ?
<Voldenet> btw, na windowsie szybko
<Voldenet> devmgmt.msc
<Voldenet> ( ¬‿¬)
<Voldenet> to spokojnie robi 720p, ale low bitrate
<ftpd> drathir: No.
<drathir> k50ab smiga ladnie... procek zdeczko mocniejszy 2.1
<ftpd> Nic mu nie robię, to klubowy.
<ftpd> Mój dopiero w poniedziałek pójdzie do helpdesków, żeby wymienili :(
<Voldenet> poza tym, dxva obsługuje ten radek
<ftpd> Z jednej strony fajnie, bo zapewne dostanę nowego MBP. Z drugiej strony szkoda tego, bo za pół roku miał się amortyzować i odkupiłbym za prześmieszne pieniądze.
<Voldenet> zresztą athlon x2 bez problemu pociągnie i 1080p
<Voldenet> właściwie... to 1.9 dual to całkiem szybki komp
<Voldenet> nie ma co grymasić
<ftpd> Nie jest makiem.
<ftpd> A dokładniej: nie mam OSX i multitoucha.
<ftpd> Przyzwyczaiłem się ;-)
<ftpd> Nawet linuksa sobie nie mogę na nim walnąć, bo nie jest mój.
<ftpd> Także gryzę się na Windowsie, to i grymaszę.
<gjm> ftpd: chcesz mi oddać starego słuszałem
<gjm> * słyszałem
<ftpd> gjm: Mój stary mieszka daleko stąd.
<gjm> propsy za żarcik
<m477> st
<ftpd> milion st
<drathir> ftpd: lol dawaj z pena linuxa...
<drathir> chodzi znosnie...
<ftpd> Ta, miałem chwilę.
<drathir> lepiej niz winzgroza napewno...
<ftpd> Ale po każdym reboocie ustawiać od zera? E-e.
<ftpd> I tak, wiem. W teorii powinno trzymać. Dupa, nie trzyma.
<drathir> ftpd: to dawaj 10.04 na nim nie musialem utworzylem nowego uzytkownika...
<ftpd> Próbowałem na 12.04. Czego w 'nie trzyma' nie zrozumiałes?
<drathir> w tych nowych podobno nie trzyma juz ktos probowal jak nie Ty...
<drathir> ;p
<ftpd> Poza tym, pojutrze dostanę zastępczego mbp.
<ftpd> Wytrzymam, skoro działa chrome i filmy.
<drathir> to ladnie jak zastepcze daja...
<ftpd> A z 'projektami' się wstrzymam.
 * m477 zastanawia sie czy otwierac piffko
<gjm> otwórz piwo - wyłącz komputer
<m477> nie
<Mhrok> gjm: grozisz? :P
<gjm> pouczam zią
<m477> operator kanalu #ubuntu-pl zacheca do spozywania alkhoolu, wstyd
<gjm> pijesz, nie pisz
<BlessJah> m477: dostał małpę w paczce chrupków
<m477> słabo
<gjm> prosisz się synu
<m477> nie jestes moim ojcem
<gjm> nie ty
<BlessJah> z ust mi to wyjąłeś
<Mhrok> Cokolwiek sobie nawzajem wyjmujecie z ust - ja nie chcę przy tym być
<gjm> często ci różne rzeczy z ust wyjmują?
<Mhrok> dobranoc o/
<BlessJah> słabe
<gjm> 00:40 < BlessJah> m477: dostał małpę w paczce chrupków
<gjm> 00:40 < m477> słabo
<gjm> :>
<m477> :>
<gjm> dobranoc
<BlessJah> tamto było szczere przynajmniej
<drathir> m477: zadnych %
<drathir> gjm: m477 akurat nawet po % trzyma wzglednie fason...
<m477> too late
<drathir> m477: oj... szkoda... widze, ze znow zly nawyk powrocil? czy po prostu jakas okazja?
<m477> drathir: nie mam ziola
<m477> ciezkie czasy nastaly
<drathir> aha...ni w sumie kryzys,a polska jeszcze sie skompromituje piosenka na euro...
<drathir> ktore sie jeszcze moze nie odbedzie...
<m477> akurat na to mam serdecznie wyje***e
<m477> niech sie kompromituje
<drathir> m477: w sumie racja bo to nic nowego...
<Skrzyp> poszedł cippa?
#ubuntu-pl 2012-05-06
<m477>  kto? ;/
<Skrzyp> `seen zippa
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: zippa was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 6 hours, 11 minutes, and 33 seconds ago: <zippa> o beep nie te okno
<Skrzyp> yay
<Skrzyp> btw, http://ompldr.org/vZG16OA
<Skrzyp> se odkurzyłem złoma
<Skrzyp> i nawet bardzo ładnie to chodzi
<m477> co za syf
<Skrzyp> no chyba ty
<m477> fikasz
<Skrzyp> yep
<m477> yep sie na ryj
<m477> :)
<Skrzyp> no chyba ty, cz. II
<m477> ić po rozóm do głowy
<drathir> o wlasnie dawno przekliniak to ma?
<m477> przegrepuj loga
<drathir> m477: logow niestety nie gromadze...
<drathir> h/w 44
<drathir> fail
<drathir> ponad rok tydzien i 15h juz ma ta funkcje...
<drathir> ten to ciekawe czy logi gromadzi czy po prostu nadpisuje tylko ostatnia wiadomosc...
<gjm> m477: nieładnie :/
<gjm> drathir: są logi
<tajwanuser> cze
<gjm> chosłowacja
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry wszystkim :)
<bastetmilo> hoho, widzę że lud pluje jadem.
<tajwanuser>  nie
<bastetmilo> co nie?
<gjm> hej bastetmilo
<gjm> kto pluje jadem?
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<bastetmilo> popatrzyłam sobie wyżej, na wcześniejsze rozmowy
<gjm> e tam, bywało gorzej
<zippa> hej
<Thorbjorn> TheNumb: pink
<drathir> gjm: ale u Przekliniak a tez?
<drathir> bry...
<gjm> a, u niego nie
<drathir> gjm: ale pamieta ostatnia wypowiedz wiec musi na bierzaco aktualizowac chyba...
<gjm> może grepuje logi?
<gjm> * bieżąco
<drathir> gjm: w sumie tez mozliwe... mniejsze obciazenie...
<drathir> o lol racja...
<drathir> jeszcze spie ;p
<Dreadlish> eh
<Dreadlish> to naprawde nie jest trudne
<Dreadlish> gjm: w drebocie jest to bardzo podobnie zrobione
<gjm> tzn. jak? nie czytałem jeszcze kodu
<Dreadlish> tzn.
<Dreadlish> loga i tak parsuje na bierząco
<Dreadlish> bieżąco*
<Dreadlish> to ostatnią wypowiedź usera wrzuca sobie do słownika
<Dreadlish> wiesz
<Dreadlish> key:value
<Dreadlish> i tylko zupdatuje
<Dreadlish> jak ta osoba napisze coś nowego
<gjm> aaa
<Dreadlish> po polsku
<Dreadlish> żadna mecyja
<drathir> z jednej strony to mniej wydajne ale z drugiej szybsze...
<Dreadlish> wiesz
<Dreadlish> jakby miało parsować swój cały log...
<Dreadlish> jak na niektórych kanałach jest po paredziesiąt mb tekstu
<Dreadlish> to jakby tak wszystko parsowało to by się pochlastało
<drathir> no w sumie racja lepiehj na biezaco malymi ilosciami danych update-owac...
<drathir> ciekawe jak programy przetwazaja te magic tables czy jak je zwa jak tam po kilka kilkanascie gb plain textu...
<Dreadlish> rainbow tables
<drathir> Dreadlish: o chyba tak...
<BlessJah> rainbow tables to pary początkowego hasła i końcowego hasha
<drathir> BlessJah: ale to jakos tez chyba przeszukiwac musi,a troszke tego jest...
<BlessJah> poszukaj gdzies na internetach jak to dziala, jesli cie to interesuje
<BlessJah> znam jedynie ogolna zasade, glebiej nie mialem potrzeby szukac
<drathir> to odnosnie przeszukiwania duzych plikow ale trzeba bedzie poczytac...
<BlessJah> w rainbow nie szukasz, rainbow czytasz całe
<BlessJah> drathir: ogólnie rainbow to lista plaintekst -> hash końcowy
<BlessJah> drathir: bierzesz plaintekst, liczysz hash
<BlessJah> jeśli złamałeś hasło przerywasz, jeśli ci wyszedł hash końcowy, przerywasz, jeśli nie bierzesz funkcję skrótu
<BlessJah> na potrzeby eksperymentu niech funkcja skrótu zwraca 5 pierwszych znaków hasha
<BlessJah> 5 znaków jest teraz plaintekstem, liczysz hasha i powtarzasz proces
<BlessJah> dopóki nie złamiesz albo nie trafisz na hasha końcowy, jak hash końcowy to bierzesz następną parę z bazy
<spyrytus> o/
<MajkiFajki> hi
<spyrytus> jak najlepiej rozwiązać kwestie szyfrowania danych? mam win 7 i linux
<Dreadlish> wywalić windowsa, reszte potraktować luksem
<BlessJah> win7 truecrypt, potem z liveCD zgrywasz bootloader TC i reinstalujesz gruba
<spyrytus> i to obejdzie sie bez reinstalacji windowsa?
<BlessJah> obejdzie
<Dreadlish> ta
<spyrytus> a jak juz zainstaluje bootloader TC to co dalej?
<BlessJah> TC szyfruje winde bez problemu, tylko linuksa nie umie bootowac
<BlessJah> bootloader TC sam sie zainstaluje nadpisujac gruba
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> trzeba go zgrać gdzieś
<Dreadlish> i sobie odpalać
<BlessJah> musisz zgrać go do pliku, dopisać do gruba jako bootloader windy i zreinstalować gruba
<Dreadlish> dyskietka/pierdajw
<Dreadlish> whatevs
<spyrytus> albo zrobic mala partycje na bootloadera?
<Dreadlish> i oto kolejny powód dla którego robie /boot..
<spyrytus> a partycje linuksa TC tez ogarnac?
<spyrytus> i nie bd poblemow z przerzucaniem plikow miedzy partycjami nie?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> tzn. problem będzie
<Dreadlish> bo jak zaszyfrujesz winde tc
<Dreadlish> to linuch nie ogarnie
<spyrytus> hm czyli pojawia sie problem przerzucania plików...
<spyrytus> podmontowac sie nie da jakos?
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: czemu nie mozesz wrzucic TC do /boot na /
<BlessJah> jest TC na linuksa
<Dreadlish> bo mam / na reiserze
<Dreadlish> i mam w dupie taką robotę
<Dreadlish> hard res
<Dreadlish> i przy grubie już fsck =.=
<BlessJah> no tak
<spyrytus> dobra dzieki
<spyrytus> lece pa
<drathir> BlessJah: a to juz rozumiem czyli zly przyklad wymyslilem...
 * drathir probowal zmusic winzgroze do odczytania luksa...
<drathir> kto tu o esacie wspominal? http://allegro.pl/unitek-y-1040cn-stacja-dokujaca-e-sata-czytnik-i2316420887.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cplcaly> (at allegro.pl)
<qermit> kto mnie wołał?
<gjm> e, nikt?
<Dreadlish> no
<BlessJah> coś do Przekliniaka chcieli dodawać
<BlessJah> votekick
<BlessJah> a, i hilight do opów
<gjm> jak się wczuwa
<Mhrok> BlessJah: a jaki próg votekicka?
<BlessJah> do ustalenia, ja proponowałem glosowanie wagowe zależnie od stażu
<gjm> możesz sobie proponować
<Mhrok> staż = ile się już na kanale siedzi?
<Mhrok> Gdzie są staty tego kanału, pamiętam, że kiedyś były nawet słupki gdzieś
<BlessJah> albo pisze, to wszystko do ustalenia
<BlessJah> topic
<gjm> BlessJah: piszesz jakbyś miał na to wpływ, czy mi się tylko wydaje?
<Mhrok> O, jestem na 20 miejscu w statsach, chociaż pod starym nickiem :d
<BlessJah> gjm: czyżbyś bał się o własną małpę?
<termi> Mhrok: pokaz gdzie te statsy
<gjm> BlessJah: a czego miałbym się bać?
<BlessJah> Mhrok: heh, ja piętnaste mimo ignore
<Mhrok> termi: zapytałem się o to samo kilka linii wyżej, dostałem odpowiedź.
<BlessJah> ~/.irssi/log/#ubuntu-pl$ cat */* | grep -c '^[0-9 /:]*<.BlessJah>'
<BlessJah> 55434
<Mhrok> Ja mam rozsypane na trzy serwery zdaje się
<gjm> 13:01 <@gjm> BlessJah: a czego miałbym się bać?
<BlessJah> ja mam do pewnego momentu inny timestamp
<BlessJah> kiedyś muszę przeparsować
<Mhrok> Mój log z tego kanału ma tylko 2,2MB
<BlessJah> od kiedy?
<Mhrok> 2012-04-08 19:40:42-->Mhrok (~mhrok@ks386105.kimsufi.com) wszedł na #ubuntu-pl
<BlessJah> dużo
<termi> ale po oczach daje ten bialy tam :D
<BlessJah> jak na miesiąc dużo, ale przy takim timestampie to możliwe
<BlessJah> termi: tylko jak są większe skupiska liter :]
<BlessJah> staty się popsuły oO
<Mhrok> Huh, znalazłem jakiegoś .bz2 z logami z irca, ma 26MB
<BlessJah> eh, działają
<BlessJah> Mhrok: 2011 u mnie ma 25MB
<Mhrok> $ wc -l irc.freenode.#ubuntu-pl.weechatlog
<Mhrok> 361801 irc.freenode.#ubuntu-pl.weechatlog
<BlessJah> nie rozbijasz tego w żaden sposów?
<BlessJah> sposób*
<Mhrok> Jak miałbym?
<BlessJah> weechat nie umie?
<Mhrok> nie wiem, nie konfigurowałem go w tym kierunku
<Mhrok> pewnie umie
<BlessJah> $0/%Y/%m-%d.log
<BlessJah> kanał/rok/mm-dd.log
<BlessJah> powinienem na serwery rozbijać, od niedawna na ircnecie siedzę, ale za dużo przesuwania by było
<BlessJah> na co to komu
<Mhrok> path = "%h/logs/"
<Mhrok> mask = "$plugin.$name.weechatlog"
<Mhrok> umie ;)
<BlessJah> mi by sie nie chcialo juz dzielic
<bastetmilo> gjm: boisz się o swoją małpe? ;)
<gjm> no ktoś mi tu coś inputuje
<gjm> * imputuje, lol
<bastetmilo> haha
<bastetmilo> gjm: nie martw się, to tylko słowa :)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: jednak mnie nie ignorujesz
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: jak widać zmieniłam shella. Ale to nie problem nadrobić.
<ftpd> Co to jest shell.org.pl?
<ftpd> Jakaś płatna shellownia?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ja nic nie płace ;)
<bastetmilo> chyba że sobie w naturze* odbierze.
<ftpd> No, już się bałem :P Płacenie za konto ssie.
<bastetmilo> *w tym wypadku chodzi o jedzenie :)
<ftpd> (Chociaż, ja swoim nowym userom przypominam, że skoro płacę za maszynę, będzie mi miło, jak w ramach wdzięczności zrobią symboliczny przelew 'na fajki' jednorazowo. Większość nie robi, ale to nic nie zmienia.)
<bastetmilo> Ja obiecałam, że zrobie mu pizze, jak przyjedzie na studia :)
<BlessJah> e, nie pizzę
<bastetmilo> nawet zasugerowałam, że będzie mógł wybrać sam dodatki ;)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: już mnie ignorujesz?
<bastetmilo> Nie.
<bastetmilo> Czekam aż zasugerujesz coś innego niż pizza.
<ftpd> Nie może się biedak doczekać.
<ftpd> Co by tu porobić...
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: skałem po kanałach i myślałem że o mnie mówisz
<BlessJah> ftpd: mam pare zadanek z algebry, na rozgrzewkę, chcesz?
<ftpd> A co ja, jakiś (tfu!) student jestem?
<bastetmilo> cóż. Zdarza się.
<ftpd> Tej, repozytoria na bitbakecie te takie 'public' nie wymagają żadnego konta tam, żeby sobie zrobić checkout kodu (czy jak to się w gicie nazywa), nie?
<gjm> BlessJah: tak, wszyscy o tobie mówią
<bastetmilo> A co to było? Jakieś ciasto AFAIR.
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: też
<BlessJah> ftpd: chyba nie, zerknę
<BlessJah> ftpd: publiczne każdy może ściągnąć
<BlessJah> do pusha juz chyba trzeba konta
<BlessJah> nie widze opcji udostepniania pusha wszystkim
 * bastetmilo znów zapomniała hasła do githuba :(
<Dreadlish> łączymy się w bulu i nadzieji
<ftpd> BlessJah: Bardzo nie chcę udostępniać nikomu pusha.
<ftpd> ;-)
<BlessJah> zawsze mogą ci zrobić forka i potem merge request
<BlessJah> który możesz odrzucić
<ftpd> Ależ niech sobie robią.
<ftpd> Natomiast nie spodziewam się, żeby ludzie korzystający poza mną z tego 'kodu' to wiedzieli.
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Pamiętaj, że to li i jedynie skrypty do muda, a gracze w muda nie wiedzą, co to git.
<BlessJah> to równie dobrze na githubie możesz
<BlessJah> dystrubucja przez gita?
<BlessJah> heh
<Mhrok> Kurde, terminal w xfce w połaczeniu z nano nie koloruje składni :<
<panx> witam dzieci kochane
<BlessJah> Mhrok: echo $TERM
<ftpd> BlessJah: Nie mogę, bo chcę z jednego miejsca, a oprócz tej części dla wszystkich będzie wydzielony kawałek 'tylko mój'.
<Mhrok> BlessJah: xterm
<BlessJah> rozumiem
<BlessJah> jak ma ten xfceowski?
<BlessJah> use rxvt-unicode
<ftpd> BlessJah: A dystrybucja przez gita, tak samo jak wcześniej przez SNV-a, żebym sam nie musiał pamiętać, że na lokalnej stacji zrobiłem jakieś zmiany, które muszę starować i wrzucić na np. shella. Po zmianach robię svn commit, potem z dowolnego miejsca svn up i jestem up-to-date.
<ftpd> BlessJah: I o ile moja lokalna stacja + shell1 + shell2 to w sumie mało roboty, żeby starować i przerzucić, to już dbanie o wszystkich userów, latanie za nimi i instruowanie 'jest nowa wersja, rozpakuj se' jest słabe.
<ftpd> Tak tylko każę im robić svn up regularnie i mam w nosie.
<BlessJah> założyłem stundeckiego BB ale działa to jedynie jako backup, cieżko ludzi przekonac
<BlessJah> Mhrok: u mnie działa
<Mhrok> BlessJah: może to nano jest nieskonfigurowany
<BlessJah> myślalem że na innych terminalach śmiga
<ftpd> A skąd w ogóle pomysł używania nano?
<Mhrok> ftpd: vi jeszcze nie ogarniam tak jak nano
<drathir>  Mhrok mcedit ;p
<BlessJah> to część mc?
<drathir> BlessJah: tak
<ftpd> Chyba można jako standalone zainstalować.
<ftpd> Mhrok: To się ucz, a nie trwasz w jakimś substytucie.
<ftpd> Co jest do 'ogarniania' w vi?
<BlessJah> nigdy w życiu nie nauczyłem się mc używać
<ftpd> i/Esc, :q!/:wq! i tyle.
<ftpd> Więcej Ci na początek nie trzeba.
<Mhrok> wiem, w sumie problem był bo korzystałem z niego na solarisie chyba, i jeszcze trochę innych klawiszy było pomieszane
<BlessJah> jeszcze hjkl
<BlessJah> btw, świat się kończy, kupujcie broń i konserwy
<BlessJah> kumpel wyrwał jakąś laskę na vima ostatnio
<DaZ> miała wąsy? :f
<ftpd> BlessJah: Daj spokój, w 2012 roku to już szczałki działają, nie trzeba hjkl.
<BlessJah> nie widziałem jej, ale rzecz działa się na politechnice, więc może
<gjm> DaZ: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_GzQNaaZsh_8/SoQujQIvYJI/AAAAAAAAN9Y/7KFc2TC9V50/s400/10.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d4r8lm7> (at 3.bp.blogspot.com)
<BlessJah> ftpd: hjkl jest wygodniejsze
<Dreadlish> ftpd: w vimie działają, w vi nie
<DaZ> mi troche w vi działają
<Dreadlish> w gnuowym vi może działają
<Dreadlish> w bsdowym vi nie
<DaZ> as in insert mode robi jakies wtf :f
<ftpd> insomniac ~ % md5sum `which vi` `which vim`
<ftpd> 82337810c564e1629d7d0522e1a98984  /usr/bin/vi
<ftpd> 82337810c564e1629d7d0522e1a98984  /usr/bin/vim
<ftpd> Mówicie.
<BlessJah> tak, część dystrybuje je linkuje
<DaZ> 3c2ab66f7e9e5466ea0d704c07411734  /usr/bin/vi
<DaZ> 6d5043c5a2665cbc2e4459d93f6c1750  /usr/bin/vim
<Dreadlish> no
<DaZ> lolur system is borked.
<Dreadlish> DaZ ma dobrze
<BlessJah> ja też
<Dreadlish> dreadlish@kacer:~$ ls -ld /usr/bin/vi
<Dreadlish> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 20 lut 14 23:09 /usr/bin/vi -> /etc/alternatives/vi
<Dreadlish> dreadlish@kacer:~$ ls -ld /etc/alternatives/vi
<Dreadlish> lrwxrwxrwx 1 root root 18 lut 26 17:22 /etc/alternatives/vi -> /usr/bin/vim.basic
<BlessJah> przestańcie floodować
<Dreadlish> jaki flood? jaki flood?
<Dreadlish> ja tu nie widze flooda nigdzie
<BlessJah> drathir: 4 linie
<BlessJah> wylatujesz
<BlessJah> kurde
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: ^ ty wylatujesz
<Dreadlish> 4 linie...
<BlessJah> drathir: ty sobie siedź
<Dreadlish> 4 linie to ty se w odbyt wsadź
<Dreadlish> panie majster
<gjm> 14:22 < BlessJah> Dreadlish: ^ ty wylatujesz
<gjm> to go wyrzuć
<Dreadlish> :)
<Dreadlish> gjm: dzięki panie majster
<BlessJah> gjm - obrońca uciśnionych, opiekun wdów i sierot
<Dreadlish> BlessJah - obrońca swojego nędznego trollingu
<gjm> BlessJah: http://www.sp1zabki.republika.pl/pliki/medal.gif ← a to dla ciebie, za wzorową służbę
<DaZ> na ubuforumku takie potrzebuja <:
<bastetmilo> czasem aż miło popatrzeć na taką piaskownice. Aż się człowiekowi lepiej robi ;)
<Dreadlish> tak tak
<bastetmilo> poczekam aż wyciągną grabki.
<Dreadlish> to się chyba nie doczekasz
<Dreadlish> pójdź sobie zrobić popcorn
<Dreadlish> może szybciej zejdzie
<bastetmilo> a. ktoś się wybiera na n9 party?
<DaZ> n9? >:
<Dreadlish> n9*
<gjm> bastetmilo: no nie mów że idziesz
<DaZ> e, breslau
<bastetmilo> gjm: skoro mogę to idę, tadzik też powiedział że przybędzie
<gjm> słyszałem ;d
<DaZ> słyszał!
<bastetmilo> Tylko jakiś nocleg musze załatwić :), żeby na afterparty zostać.
<gjm> afterparty po spotkaniu komórkowców ;)
<gjm> ciekawe ile osób będzie
<bastetmilo> ciekawe ile osób w ogóle będzie
<bastetmilo> na całym tym party
<bastetmilo> w sumie wyciągnęła bym kolege z pracy, ale on z jakiegoś powodu zawsze się opiera przed imprezami takiego typu.
<bastetmilo> mówię "chodź, pójdziemy na Drupala, pośmiejemy się", a on "nie, po co, weź, no co ty"
<grek> uzywa ktos unisona ?
<grek> do synchronizacji czy cos innego jest lepsze ?
<DaZ> tylko by sie z drupala smiali >:
<ftpd> Mi się unison kojarzy tylko z czytnikiem nntp :P
<grek> hm z tego co czytalem to nafajniejszy jest
<grek> cos jak rsync, dziala na kazdym systemie do tego dwustronnie
<grek> i wszystko by bylo swietne gdyby nie to ze przy wiekszej ilssci plikow wychodzi timeout i rybka chcialem go zapodac zamiast bacupu - zeby wysylac tylko roznice a nie jak w bacupie przez ftp caly serwer
<drathir> grek: rsync
<grek> ok tak myslalem bo rsync podobnie dziala jedynie taka roznica ze jest zrodla cel tak ? tzn tak pisza a w unisonie mozna przeniemmnie uruchamiacv
<drathir> przeciez rsync chyba klient-server tez jest? czy sie myle?
<grek> no tak
<ftpd> Może, ale nie musi.
<grek> a unison klient klient czy jak by to zwal
<ftpd> Nie musi stać rsyncd na maszynie a, żeby się do niej dostać z maszyny b.
<grek> acha no to jak rsync nie musi to przerzuce sie, bo unison dziala super poza tym jak mowilem przy baardzo duzej ilosci plikow 1 synchronizacja nie przechodzi
<drathir> ftpd: dokladnie wtedy ssh sie leci...
<drathir> grek: wlacz kompresje w locie
<drathir> albo lepiej jak male pliki kompresja na serwerze i dopiero na drugi wiekszy plik i na docelowym dekompresja
<drathir> ewentualnie od biedy scp tez chyba daloby sie wykorzystac do "synchronizacji" tylko ze tu problem w tym ze kopiowal by wszystko bez wzgledu czy sa zmiany czy nie...
<grek> no to odpada
<ftpd> SVN!
<BlessJah> rsync umie po ssh i wysyła tylk odelty
<ftpd> ;-)
<ftpd> Może to głupie, ale ja do takich rzeczy też właśnie SVN-a używam :P
<BlessJah> jeśli potrzebujesz historii, to czemu nie
<ftpd> BlessJah: No właśnie w tych mudowych mocno jej potrzebuję, bo czasami np. administracja muda wprowadza zmiany, ja to uwzględniam w skryptach, a potem po jakimś czasie przywracane jest coś, co było kiedyś.
<omg222> witam
<omg222> instaluje debiana i mam problem
<omg222> zawiesza sie instalacja przy wykrywaniu sieci
<omg222> lecz jak zrobic ctrl + c idzie dalej
<omg222> lecz juz przy dyskach nie chce przejsc
<omg222> debian 6.0
<ftpd> 1) czy Ty to wklejasz?
<ftpd> 2) co ma wspólnego wykrywanie sieci z dyskami?
<ftpd> Nie 'zawiesza się', tylko imho czeka. To ma jakiś mega długi timeout.
<omg222> 12 h to faktycznie mega długi
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> Anyway:
<ftpd> 14:57:28 |        ftpd   | 2) co ma wspólnego wykrywanie sieci z dyskami?
<Dreadlish> nfs
<Dreadlish> ;)
<ftpd> Dreadlish: ;-)
<ftpd> Koleś ma nicka 'omg', a identa 'kumasz', jest do-do-dobrze, yo.
<Dreadlish> omg222: expert install sobie załącz
<omg222> nie wiem czemu ale na tym sprzęcie nie idzie tego zainstalować wiesza się instalator i nawet nie wiem gdzie szukać problemu
<Dreadlish> to tak
<ftpd> A może zacznij od naprawy tej sieci?
<Dreadlish> który obraz wziąłeś?
<Dreadlish> ftpd: zacznijmy od dupy strony ok?
<ftpd> Dreadlish: Spoko, to ja zrobię popcorn.
<Dreadlish> ftpd: zrób zrób
<Dreadlish> omg222: który obraz masz
<omg222> jak to który ?
<drathir> rsync jest fajny moim zdanem...
<Dreadlish> omg222: kurde
<Dreadlish> debian ma mnóstwo obrazów
<Dreadlish> ma 2 netinstalle
<Dreadlish> ma 700mb full cd
<omg222> aa minimal
<omg222> tzn netinstalle
<Dreadlish> to który masz
<Dreadlish> ...
<ftpd> O lol. Typ na forum napisał, że 'komputer się nie odpala, pojawia się komunikat o braku sygnału'.
<omg222> netinstall cd
<ftpd> Okazuje się, że ten komunikat to 'NO SIGNAL' na monitorze zewnętrznym podpiętym do laptopa.
<Dreadlish> omg222: to sobie ściągnij businesscarda
<omg222> ok może pomoże
<drathir> ftpd: siec wystarczy ze odlaczy to mu bledem rzuci i pojdzie dalej...
<omg222> sieć ? Myślicie że nie próbowałem ?
<Dreadlish> nie.
<drathir> lol jak net install to raczej siec potrzebna :/
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> jak nie
<Dreadlish> to sobie nagraj netinstall testinga
<Dreadlish> on będzie działał
<omg222> próbowałem i sieć odłączać żeby poprawnie wykryło kartę potem wpadłem na pomysł żeby ubić skrypt i podziałało
<omg222> niestety na dyski już nie działa
<omg222> idę po płytkę w8
<Dreadlish> pendrivów ludzie nie mają...
<sjg> netinstall sretinstall, netboot power
<drathir> moze dysk nie podlaczony ;p
<Dreadlish> netboot z jednym kompem - polecam ten styl życia.
<sjg> 8D
<Dreadlish> jak nie
<Dreadlish> qemu
<Dreadlish> -hda /dev/sda
<Dreadlish> i jazda ;D
<omg222> nie maja jak bootować z pena bo to stary laptop
<ftpd> A zassałeś 64-bit, czy 32-bit?
<ftpd> :P
<Dreadlish> jakby zassał 64 to by mu na kernelu sie wywaliło
<drathir> omg222: kup naped pod usb to bedziesz z plytki mogl...
<omg222> na x64 raczej by nie poszło :)
<drathir> odpal x64 po 32 emulujac architekture ;p
<omg222> gentoo na tym chodzi a debian nie chce
<Dreadlish> no to jest akuratnie dziwne.
<omg222> już 3 płytę zmarnowałem
<omg222> bardzo lubię debiana i nie odpuszczę.
<drathir> dobrze byloby sie dowiedziec jaki blad...
<drathir> ewentualnie pobierz dvd...
<omg222> pobieram tą 650 mb płytkę teraz
<ftpd> "Tę".
<omg222> fakt tę
<ftpd> Dziękuję.
<drathir> 50gb na debianowskie / powinno na jakis czas chyba wystarczyc...
<BlessJah> długi czas
<Dreadlish> bardzo długi
<drathir> no wlasnie nie wiem 40gb juz zapelnilem hrhr
<BlessJah> jak?
<BlessJah> chyba home masz razem
<drathir> nie home osobno
<BlessJah> w takim razie musisz przeczyscic cache pakietow
<drathir> w sumie tylko podstawowe serwerowe programiki...
<ftpd> http://www.google.com/nexus/ - planuję kupić. Jakieś opinie?
<drathir> moze teraz sprobuje czysty zainstalowac i recznie programy, bo w tej instalce pozwolilem debianowi zainstalowac swoje z listy zestawy paczek...
<drathir> ftpd: wolalbym n900...
<uh> cz
<uh> robił ktoś update do 12.04?
<drathir> uh: zycze powodzenia osobiscie nie zamierzam sie pakowac w unity... ;p
<bastetmilo> uh: tak.
<uh> drathir: no właśnie też się zastanawiam
<uh> bastetmilo: i jak?
<bastetmilo> uh: bardzo fajnie. Jest szybsze niż 11.10
<uh> bastetmilo: akurat z szybkością nie mam problemów, a jak karty graficznemuzyczne i wine?
<bastetmilo> wszystko gra i buczy. Miałam lekki problem z karta wifi, ale wkurzyłam sie i zrobiłam czystą instalację, i zaczeło działać od razu.
<bastetmilo> wine nie używam.
<uh> a unity - bo to dopiero niedawno doprowadziłem do ładu i składu a to tylko 2d
<uh> 3d nie chodzi
<bastetmilo> Unity... działa.
<bastetmilo> Jedyne co ustawiałam w wyglądzie to mniejszy panel i nowa tapeta...
<omg222> no i na tej nowej płycie wisi tak jak wisiał...
<uh> a karty ATI?
<bastetmilo> nie mam ATI, więc nie odpowiem na to pytanie.
<uh> ok to zaryzykujmy
<drathir> drathir-server:~$ uname -r
<drathir> 3.2.0-2-amd64
<drathir> jakiego ma 12?
<uh> 3.0.0-19-generic
<uh> ja mam na 11.10
<uh> :P
<drathir> omg222: daj alt ctrl f2
<omg222> moment dałem jeszcze raz instalacje
<omg222> ok mam konsole
<drathir> omg222: ok na ktoryms powinno wyrzucac bledy
<uh> bastetmilo: ale instalowałeś z płytki czy update z 11.10?
<drathir> lec pokolei do f12
 * Mhrok ma kartę ATI
<omg222> mam na tty4
<bastetmilo> uh: przy updacie miałam problem z kartą wifi. Dlatego potem zainstalowałam z płyty.
<drathir> uh: instalowalas ^^
<drathir> jp
<uh> bastetmilo: sorki
<bastetmilo> uh: spoko :)
<Mhrok> % uname -r
<Mhrok> 5.10
<drathir> Mhrok: rhell?
<uh> drathir: tak
<uh> konsola*
<omg222> end_request: I/O error, dev fd0, sector 0
<drathir> omg222: lol wejdz do biosu i wylacz naped fdd ;p
<omg222> nie ma napędu fdd :D
<drathir> ale kontroler jak jest to probuje zapewne stery wczytac czy cus...
<Mhrok> drathir: nie wiem co to, to serwer login.ee.pw.edu.pl :D
<uh> a pomyśleć że jak bym miał to samo łącze co 10 lat temu to aktualizacja by trwała z tydzień
<drathir> Mhrok: zrobili moze wlasna galaz kernela ;p
<drathir> tudziez galez* kto ma s/// ?
<omg222> faktycznie jest kontroler
<drathir> zablokuj i pusc jeszcze raz instalke...
<omg222> jak szybko chodzi 0.o
<drathir> jak stary komp wylacz tez co bardziej egzotyczne kontrolery np onboard modem...
<omg222> wisi znów ale poszło szybciej
<omg222> zobacz co to
<drathir> jak Ci caly czas mielilo to co sie dziwic... ciekawe co tym razem...
<omg222> to samo 0.0
<omg222> może zostawiłem coś
<drathir> sprawdz w biosie czy Ci bvateria trzyma po restarcie...
<omg222> cmos jest uszkodzony od dawna nie trzyma data
<drathir> tam sa dwa kontroler i naped fdd 1.44"
<drathir> jak dobrze pamietam...
<drathir> dobrze by bylo gdybys na czas instalki tylko skubnal nawet z jakiegos starego kompa baterie i podmienil...
<omg222> bateria tam jest dobra
<drathir> oj to gorzej...
<omg222> tylko jak odłączę zasilacz to cmos pada
<drathir> czyli pozostaje tryb eksperta chyba tam zapewne sie bedzie pytal co wyszukac...
<omg222> teraz mam błędy typu no floppy controler found
<omg222> ale poszło
<DaZ> o nie
<drathir> a wylaczyles dyskietke w biosie na none?
<drathir> DaZ: az tak zle?
<BlessJah> omg222: nie cmos, rozkręć go, na mobo jest taka mała bateryjka płaska, jak w zegarkach
<omg222> dałem na disable (stary typ biosu) ale idzie instalacja
<DaZ> drathir: i to jak
<BlessJah> nie wiem, jak 5gr może
<BlessJah> ona się wyczerpała i dlatego zegarek nie trzyma
<BlessJah> koszt poniżej 5 zeta
<drathir> BlessJah: podobno jest dobra...
<omg222> miernikiem sprawdzałem
<DaZ> mi sie w życiu żadna nie wyczerpała :c
<BlessJah> DaZ: a ile lat masz komputer? jeden, nieprzerwanie?
<omg222> jak kupiłem to bateria dawała 0.21 V
<omg222> wymieniłem ale cmos i tak nie trzyma
<drathir> DaZ: ja w plycie mialem wyczerpana wymienilem na taka z wiekowego i smiga...
<BlessJah> 0.21V???
<omg222> znalazło dyski
<drathir> "nowej plycie*"
<BlessJah> omg222: sprawdź co na tej baterii pisze, bo nie podoba mi sie to .21V
<drathir> BlessJah: moze jakies mikromierniki czy cus...
<DaZ> dunno, dużo ich mam i wiekszość już używana była [;
<omg222> na mierniku dawała 0.21 v stara bateria która była padnięta
<omg222> nowa daje ~2.5 v
<omg222> ale i tak cmos nie trybi i tak
<BlessJah> no, to juz ok
<drathir> te baterie maja 3V
<DaZ> to ją obróć
<DaZ> <:
<BlessJah> jesli dobrze ja wsadziles, to moze byc cos z cmosem
<omg222> ja już kombinowałem ze 100 razy
<omg222> gdzieś jest zwarcie
<BlessJah> drathir: tak wlasnie myslalem dlatego sie zdziwilem
<drathir> a ja moze wiem o co biegac moze ;p
<drathir> sprawdz styli w starych bylo tak ze jak sie na sile wlozylo to oba ze soba sie zwieraly i trzeba bylo uwazac jak sie wklada...
<drathir> styki*
<omg222> tylko to jest kable przyczepione do baterii
<omg222> hp compaq nc6000 laptop
<omg222> drathir wiszę Ci piwo
<drathir> mam nadzieje ze bateria nie lezy na zadnej metalowej czesci?
<omg222> przyczepiona do plastikowej obudowy
<drathir> omg222: po to tu wszyscy sa bez przesadyzmow ;p hrhr
<omg222> i tak mam ochotę postawić Ci piwo :D
<drathir> a to moze kable przerwane gdzies na dlugosci czy zalamane...
<drathir> omg222: ja nie z tych co otwieraja konta do wplat za pomoc ;p ja z czystej przyjemnosci to robie...
<omg222> ale mi nie chodzi o wpłatę tylko o piwo :D
<omg222> dziękuje :)
<bastetmilo> prawdziwy altruista. drathir - dają to bierz, biją to uciekaj :)
<drathir> omg222: nie ma za co... wazne zeby poszla do konca instalka...
<omg222> za 5 min 30 sek sie dowiemy :)
<drathir> bastetmilo: hmmm... no wlasnie gdzies to slyszalem, ale w moim wykonaniu to predzej jak daja to uciekaj jak bija to bierz ;p
<drathir> o wlasnie a 12 ubu instalator ma jakis zmieniony? czy dalej ten co byl?
<BlessJah> ten co byl
<bastetmilo> drathir: wyglądał jak ten co był poprzednio w 11.10
<drathir> mnie dziwi jesli to prawda ze wersje serwerowa zlikwidowali...
<omg222> fd0 to jest dyskietka tak a sr0 to ?
<drathir> naped DVD
<drathir> nie wiem od czego zaleza te oznaczenia
<omg222> a takie coś jak fw0 ?
<drathir> co co dziwniejsze chyba cdrom tez bedzie w media
<drathir> a to nie wiem a ma firewire?
<omg222> ma firewire ale to moja stacjonarka
<omg222> tez pod debianem
<drathir> to fire wire moze byc
<drathir> stacjonarka = serwer hrhr
<drathir> swoja droga dziwilo mnie zawsze dlaczego firewire w winzgrozie posiada ustawienia tcpip
<BlessJah> firewire to protokół sieciowy
<omg222> podobno można łaczyć komputery za pomoca firewire
<BlessJah> mozna
<omg222> to dlatego ma windzie są ustawienia tcp/ip
<omg222> *na windzie
<Mhrok> lepiej, do łączenia urządzeń przez firewire nie potrzeba komputera ;)
<drathir> BlessJah: to np kamery ktore maja firewire w sieci beda dostepne i widoczne?
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> wracam do probabilistyki i gier hazardowych
<omg222> debian zainstalowany :)
<drathir> BlessJah: O.o to zycze powodzenia bo strasznie to brzmi zwlaszcza to pierwsze...
<drathir> omg222: na stacjonarce serwerek sobie skonfiguruj...
<omg222> serwerek do czego ?
<drathir> ho h ho
<drathir> do wszystkiego wlasny serwerek dobra rzecz...
<omg222> profpd juz mam a http/dlan/etc nie jest mi potrzebny
<drathir> proxy dns ssh
<omg222> DNS na localhoscie :D:D
<drathir> a jak wiesz jaki kop? ;p
<drathir> hrhr
<BlessJah> drathir: rachunek prawdopodobienstwa
<bastetmilo> drathir: probalilistyka strasznie brzmi? Przecież to najfajniesza rzecz z całej matmy ;)
<omg222> drathir nie wiem duży ?
<drathir> BlessJah: a to juz przyjazniejsze... ktos tu kiedys tworzyl skrypt symulacji rzutu kostka o ile dobrze pamietam...
<drathir> omg222: ja tylko lokalnego teraz zawsze stawiam...
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: rzucamy moneta do skutku, jak wypadnie seria ORR wygrywam, jak OOR ty wygrywasz, kto ma wieksze szanse?
<omg222> piękna pogoda zamiast pić piwo to ja siedzę i instaluje debiany :)
<ftpd> Jak wyłączyć hashowanie known_hosts?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: po co zadajesz to pytanie?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: nikt.
<Dreadlish> masz po połowie na każdy rzut
<omg222> http://allegro.pl/terminal-hp-t5700-t5000-1-0-512-256-windows-xp-i2317737697.html na czymś takim bym sobie postawił dnsa
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d397l7a> (at allegro.pl)
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: to zagramy?
<drathir> ftpd: chodzi Ci zeby nie zapamietywal?
<ftpd> drathir: Chodzi mi o to, żeby nie zapamiętywał z hashem.
<Dreadlish> prawdopodobnie wypadnie ROO
<Dreadlish> ale nic ;D
<drathir> ftpd to jak tworzysz klucz musisz utworzyc bez...
<ftpd> Ale jaki klucz?
<drathir> klucz ssh
<ftpd> drathir: W momencie połączenia się do nowego hosta w ~/.ssh/known_hosts tworzona jest linia: nazwahosta kluczhosta
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: wszystko co przed pierwszym orlem jest niewazne, tak wiec uznajmy ze pierwszy wypada orzel
<ftpd> I ssh w ubuntu pozycję nazwahosta szyfruje.
<BlessJah> jesli wypadnie drugi (50%) - wygralem, kolejne orly i tak w koncu skoncza sie reszka
<ftpd> drathir: http://unixuptime.com/forum/?p=201
<ftpd> I ja chcę odwrotnie.
<Dreadlish> no to ja mam 25%
<Dreadlish> a ty 50%
<Dreadlish> w takim wypadku
<BlessJah> nie
<BlessJah> mam 50% na wygrana od razu
<drathir> ftpd: ? a nie chcesz zeby sie tworzyla?
<Dreadlish> no
<ftpd> drathir: Czy Ty czytasz, co ja piszę? Chcę, ale BEZ HASHA.
<BlessJah> z OR wygrywasz z 50%, czyli 25%, i tak dalej
<omg222> dreadlish a na czym stawiasz dns-a ?
<drathir> nie da sie bez chyba bo to jest pobierane na podstawie klucza ktory serwer pod ktory sie laczys ma...
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: na dyskretnej ostatnio przeanalizowalismy pare ukladow
<ftpd> drathir: Da się. Niektóre systemy piszą 'normalnie', tj. bez hasha. Nowe debiany i nowe ubuntu już niestety hashują.
<ftpd> drathir: A ja chcę to wyłączyć, bo z hashem mi zsh nie dopełnia hostam.
<omg222> Binda użyć do DNS czy czegoś innego ?
<drathir> to po stronie ssh musi siedziec w configu moze ma taka opcje, ale watpie bo to chyba obniza bezpieczenstwo chyba ze to wprowadzili...
<drathir> omg222: ja binda...
<ftpd> omg222: unbounda.
<omg222> to się dziś pobawię :)
<qermit> ftpd: mozna sobie to haszowanie wyłączyć
<qermit>     HashKnownHosts yes
<ftpd> qermit: Great, dzięki!
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: pytam, bo twierdzisz że probabilistyka jest ciekawa, uznałem że taka zagadka ci się spodoba
<drathir> ftpd: ssh-keygen -R host sprobuj
<drathir> szybsze
<ftpd> drathir: Namów do tego moje zsh
<omg222> ftpd a co jest takiego w zsh że go używasz zamiast basha ?
<Dreadlish> poużywaj zsh
<Dreadlish> to się dowiesz
<ftpd> omg222: Dopełnianie. Ale nie odpowiem na następne pytania, jeśli będziesz stawiał spację przed '?'.
<Dreadlish> po 2 tygodniach siadasz na basha i masz problem
<ftpd> Dreadlish: E tam, problem. Niewygodnie po prostu
<ftpd> ;-
<ftpd> ;-)
<qermit> omg222: zajmuje 1 bajt mniej w /etc/passwd
<BlessJah> inaczej, czego bashowi brakuje co ma zsh
<ftpd> qermit: A to zależy, w ubuntu ścieżka jest /usr/bin/zsh, czyli 3 bajty więcej.
<ftpd> BlessJah: Dopełniania!
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: powiedziałam że jest fajna - dlatego, że w liceum i na początku studiów lubiłam ten dział matematyki. To było dawno, bardzo mało pamiętam, ale sentyment został. Tylko tyle.
<omg222> poużywam zobaczę co w tym jest.
<BlessJah> dopełnia komendy, pliki, czego chcieć więcej?
<qermit> ftpd: a nie ma czasem symlinka /bin/zsh -> /usr/bin/zsh4 ?
<ftpd> BlessJah: Dopełnianie na remote hostach (jeśli masz klucz ssh)? Dopełnianie TYLKO pasujących plików?
<qermit> albo do /etc/alternatives
<BlessJah> co to znaczy tylko pasujących plików
<qermit> i ma tetrisa
<ftpd> Jak robię unrar x <tab>, pokazuje mi tylko pliki .rar i katalogi.
<ftpd> A nie na przykład dupa.txt
<qermit> ftpd: w bashu tez mozna miec completion
<BlessJah> no właśnie można
<ftpd> qermit: Podobno tak, podobno paczka bash-completion umie parę ficzy. Ale nie wiem, nie chcę instalować kolejnej paczki, w zsh mam to out of the box.
<BlessJah> skasuj zsh, zainstaluj completion, bilans wyjdzie na zero
<ftpd> A umie kolorowanie stderr?
<BlessJah> $ unrar stack.cpp
<drathir> ftpd: ssh-keygen -H  -F hostname - a to do szukania
<BlessJah> nie działa oO
<qermit> BlessJah: na zsh? pewnie nie wgrałeś .zshrc sobie
<qermit> drathir: tak, tylko tym sobie nie dopełni
<omg222> faktycznie dopełnianie ma inne
<ftpd> drathir: Po co mi to mówisz? a) nie rozwiązuje mojego problemu; b) rozwiązałem go poprawnie już dawno dzięki qermitowi.
<qermit> drathir: bo hasz jest per host
<qermit> gjm: o/
<gjm> qermit: \o
<ftpd> Jak zrobić w defaulcie ubuntu z pendrive screenshota? :P
<BlessJah> ftpd: kolorowanie w sensie z automatu cerr robi się czerwone?
<BlessJah> czy jak
<qermit> ftpd: screenshot z pendrive?\
<gjm> ftpd: gnome-screenshot?
<qermit> ftpd: nie ma scrota?
<ftpd> Nie wiem.
<ftpd> BlessJah: Tak.
<qermit> ftpd: a jak masz gnome to printscreen
<BlessJah> nie działa
<qermit> BlessJah: co ci nie działa?
<BlessJah> no czerone CERR
<qermit> BlessJah: a skonfigurowałeś sobie?
<BlessJah> default wszystko
<ftpd> Lol.
<gjm> qermit: ukradło mi opa :<
<BlessJah> ftpd: OOTB wg definicji bastetmilo
<BlessJah> powinno dzialac bez konfiguracji
<ftpd> BlessJah: http://insomniac.pl/screen.png
<qermit> gjm: a ty nie miałeś nigdy w chanserv flag
<ftpd> Sam powinieneś działać bez konfiguracji.
<qermit> ftpd: 404
<ftpd> No.
<gjm> nie, bo nie ma komu dopisać
<ftpd> BlessJah: http://insomniac.pl/f/screen.png
<ftpd> Soraski.
<BlessJah> wgetpaste ~/.zshrc
<gjm> jaki mądry, wgetpaste
<ftpd> No nie?
<BlessJah> gjm: hm?
<bastetmilo> U mnie działa to co ma działać. Tak. OOTB.
<qermit> gjm: prosze
<gjm> dzięki
<gjm> BlessJah: no chyba nie ma wgetpaste domyślnie, c'nie?
<qermit> BlessJah: leszczu, kiedyś usiadłem i zrobiłem to co mi było potrzebne i mam w sejfie mój .zshrc na czarną okazję
<gjm> ja trzymam konfigi na dropboxie
<BlessJah> gjm: no nie ma i co z tego?
<ftpd> BlessJah: http://pastebin.com/s01LKZW0
<drathir> qermit: nie wiem jak to dziala ale tez cos kiedys o aliasach slyszalem...
<BlessJah> gjm: jak widać ftpd nie miał problemów ze zrozumieniem
<gjm> BlessJah: będzie specjalnie instalował?
<ftpd> gjm: Nie, zrozumiałem prośbę i przekleiłem. Nie jestem tak głupi, na jakiego wyglądam.
<qermit> BlessJah: http://wstaw.org/w/15Rp/linki/
<qermit> popacz jakie fajne
<qermit> moge grać w zsh w tetrisa
<gjm> ftpd: chodzi mi o to że ci pisze 'wgetpaste', jakbyś nie mógł wkleić wwbowo tylko instalować skrypt który po reboocie i tak zniknie
<gjm> * webowo
<BlessJah> masz tetrisa w zsh?
<ftpd> gjm: Nie zniknie.
<BlessJah> qermit: bash nie ma tetrisa :[
<gjm> już zrobiłeś?
<sjg> netris ftw
<BlessJah> ftpd: on się po prostu nie ma czego uczepić
 * sjg pokerface
<ftpd> gjm: Ta, jakimś windzianym toolem. I niby działa. Ale na innym komputerze - możliwe, że na moim macbooku nie zadziała, ale nie chce mi się sprawdzać.
<gjm> no to chociaż to
<gjm> BlessJah: tak
<ftpd> BlessJah:
<ftpd> autoload -U tetris
<ftpd> zle -N tetris
<ftpd> bindkey "^[x" tetris
<ftpd> I masz.
<drathir> zsh zostanie uzyte 11.7mb
<ftpd> BlessJah: suffix aliasy też są fajne.
<qermit> ftpd: a masz cos takiego w zsh ze robi menu ostatnio wybranych komend?
<ftpd> BlessJah: alias -s txt=vim i potem piszesz samo 'dupa.txt' w prompcie i Ci odpala vima ;-)
<ftpd> qermit: Nie, ale pewnie do znalezienia.
<BlessJah> w koncu jakis argument za
<gjm_> za?
<BlessJah> gjm_: argument ktory by mogl mnie przekonac
<BlessJah> gdyby nie to, ze doskonale pamietam co jaka aplikacja otwieram
<gjm_> na jaki temat bo mnie urwało
<BlessJah> nic nie straciłeś
<gjm_> :>
<qermit> ftpd: autoload -U zsh-mime-setup
<qermit> to chyba lepsze
<ftpd> qermit: ?
<ftpd> Do czego?
<qermit> no do automatycznego otwierania plików
<ftpd> I jak potem skonfigurować?
<ftpd> ubuntu ~ % autoload -U zsh-mime-setup
<ftpd> ubuntu ~ % dupa.txt
<ftpd> zsh: command not found: dupa.txt
<ftpd> ;-)
<BlessJah> ftpd: poza sufix aliasem tudzież tym co qermin podal, o ile dobrze sie domyslam jak to dziala, i ewentualnie remote-listingiem przy dopelnianiu, nie widze w zsh nic co by mnie moglo przekonac
<ftpd> BlessJah: Ok. Nikt Ci nie każe. Używaj basha.
<ftpd> Funkcje to też za mało, co? ;-)
<BlessJah> znaczy jakie?
<BlessJah> w skryptach?
<ftpd> alias sshr="
<ftpd> Aj.
<ftpd> alias sshr="ssh root@*"
<ftpd> Nie działa tak fajnie.
<ftpd> function sshr() { /usr/bin/ssh root@$* }
<ftpd> To już lepiej.
<ftpd> (np, działa wtedy dopełnianie, które przy aliasie tak-sobie)
<BlessJah> bash też ma funkcje, ale nie wiem czy to tak zadziała
<ftpd> qermit: h() { if [ -z "$*" ]; then history 1; else history 1 | egrep "$@"; fi; }
<BlessJah> co jakiś czas wraca temat zsh i jestem po prostu ciekawy co wszyscy w tym widzą, czego ja zobaczyć nie mogę
<ftpd> qermit: I potem h <komenda> pokaże wszystkie wywołania komendy z historii.
<ftpd> BlessJah: Jeden lubi pomarańcze, drugiemu się nogi pocą, proste.
<qermit> ftpd: a masz sconfigurowane mimetype i malicap?
<qermit> ftpd: odnośnie tego zsh-mime-setup
<ftpd> qermit: Nie sądzę.
<ftpd> qermit: (Nadal jadę z default-pendrive, tak?)
<ftpd> Kurde, że też nie mam swojego starego .Xdefaults
<ftpd> Wziąłbym urxvt.
<ftpd> I fluxboxa.
<gjm_> Openboxa bierz
<ftpd> Bo?
<gjm_> go lubię ;3
<ftpd> Aha.
<BlessJah> ftpd: alias h="grep .bash_history -e ${*}"
<BlessJah> mocno na skróty
<ftpd> To i tak nie to, co chce qermit. Przydałoby się takie coś, żeby szczałkami browse'ować, jak przy dopełnianiu.
<BlessJah> z możliwością wybrania enterem>
<BlessJah> ?
<ftpd> No.
<BlessJah> to już bardziej skomplikowane by było
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: to trzeba było iść na wykład o zsh na sesji linuksowej.
<ftpd> Ej, wlaśnie. Mecz!
<BlessJah> bash nie umie
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: byłem na regexpach, wystarczy
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: jakie jeszcze padły argumenty za zsh?
<bastetmilo> albo zapytaj się Błażeja z ASI...
<BlessJah> który to?
<bastetmilo> Długie włosy
<bastetmilo> chudy
<bastetmilo> bródka
<BlessJah> czyli nie brodacz
<BlessJah> mocno zarośnięty?
<ftpd> Jest gdzieś streaming ekstraklasy?
<sjg> estraklasa sraklasa, siatkowka!
<sjg> 2-1 jest :(
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: http://www.asi.pwr.wroc.pl/ludzie/ - Błażej Święcicki. Jest fotka.
<uh> no to zaraz będzie po uptime
<uh> 43 dni
<uh> bastetmilo: a jak ten panel zmniejszyć kojażysz?
<uh> bo się nie chowa
<uh> w sumie i dobrze
<bastetmilo> uh: no w ustawieniach wygladu
<sigma_> czy ktoś bawił się może programikami do CCTV ?
<uh> bastetmilo: ale koloru nie da się zmienić :D
<drathir> sigma_: mialem na tel ale nie posiadam kamery zeby przetestowac...
<sigma_> drathir: na telefonie mam na androida chodzi mi o cos na pc
<sigma_> na windzie uzywalem PSS
<bastetmilo> uh: kolor panelu? Raczej nie sądzę.
<uh> lipa bo na zielono tak ktrochę
 * m477 derp
<uh> HEHE unity 3d działa
<uh> :D
<Skrzyp> gjm_, opa Ci urwao
<gjm_> no co ty?
<Skrzyp> no popacz popacz
<uh> bastetmilo: ccsm do zmiany kolory służy / a tak przy okazji to ten pasek wyłapuje kolor pulpitu
<gjm_> bastetmilo: a gdybym to nie był ja? ;d
<bastetmilo> gjm_: jasne :)
<bastetmilo> bo wcale nie poznałam po stylu wypowiedzi ;)
<bastetmilo> ale racja. Możesz być skrytym Ozilem...
<drathir> sigma_: przeszukaj repo...
<gjm_> bastetmilo: ja fcale nie jestem ozilem, nie mugłbym
<drathir> sigma_:
<drathir> sigma_: drathir-server% sudo apt-cache search cctv
<drathir> zoneminder - Linux video camera security and surveillance solution
<sigma_> drathir: szukałem ale mam problem z tym programem z windy PSS na wine sie odpala tylko ze wiesza
<drathir> mythzoneminder - System for monitoring cctv cameras
<sigma_> zoneminder'a nie ukrywam nei potrafie zainstalować
<drathir> sigma_: a jakies bledy wine wyrzuca?
<sigma_> nie
<sigma_> apka tylko sie zawiesza
<drathir> sigma_: sprawdzane w appdb wine ?
<sigma_> dobre pytanie, jestem kompletnym noobem w linuxie
<drathir> ja tam tez sie za bardzo nie znam... ;p
<drathir> sigma_: http://appdb.winehq.org/objectManager.php?sClass=application&sTitle=Browse%20Applications&sOrderBy=appName&bAscending=true
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6ewakw> (at appdb.winehq.org)
<sigma_> jeśli nie ma tego w spisie to co ?
<drathir> sigma_: to dwie mozliwosci albo malo popularne i nikt jeszcze nie testowal albo nie chodzi choc drugie powinno byc na liscie w sekcji garbage
<drathir> a i probuj roznymi pelnymi nazwami nie tylko skrotem...
<sigma_> sciagnalem tego zoneminder
<sigma_> z synaptica ae nie ma go nigdzie
<drathir> sigma_: wpisz w konsoli
<drathir> zonem i wcisnij tab
<sigma_> zadnej reakcji z tym tabem
<drathir> chwilka pobiore u siebie...
<sigma_> ok
<BlessJah> triple tab~
<BlessJah> poza tym podpowiedz po enterze przy not found jest jesli chodzi o sciaganie
<drathir> sigma_: dziwny ten programik niby server video...
<drathir> ale jaki to interface ma to nie widze w plikach...
<drathir> BlessJah: niestety takiej nazwy nie ma... dziwny programik...
<BlessJah> chodzilo mi o to, ze podpowiedz jest po drugim tabie
<BlessJah> z przyzwyczajenia wale 3 razy, nie wiem czemu
<BlessJah> a ubuntu sugeruje jakie paczki trzeba dossac jak sie mimo to walnie enter
<sigma_> ale jak go uruchomic:)
<drathir> BlessJah: tak racja, ale myslalem ze pod ta sama nazwa bedzie to raz tylko napisalem...
<drathir> sigma_: on urucomiony jest bo widzialem ze w trybie deamona startowal
<ftpd> Ha, mam soundtrack z Iron Sky.
<drathir> BlessJah: on sie jako zm zainstalowal chyba...
<BlessJah> ftpd: samego iron sky widziałeś?
<ftpd> BlessJah: Tak.
<ftpd> O kurde, ale posrany ten winamp teraz.
<ftpd> Jakieś library jest, jak to schować?
<BlessJah> herbata tak gorzka, że mordę wykrzywia, co się ze mną dzieje
<BlessJah> ftpd: warto?
<BlessJah> w prawym górnym library powinien być krzyżyk
<ftpd> Znaczy wiesz, film warsztatowo nie jest wysokich lotów.
<ftpd> Ale sam pomysł + smaczki w środku - bardzo warto.
 * BlessJah nie czuje już smaków
<BlessJah> szczypiorek bez smaku, kiełbasa bez smaku, herbata gorzka że pić sie nie da
 * qermit is bak
<qermit> ftpd: winamp? to ktos tego jeszcze używasz?
<ftpd> qermit: Poleć coś innego pod windows?
<ftpd> Mam lapka z windows, znam tylko winampa.
<BlessJah> ba,  nawet nowe wersje wydaja
<qermit> foobar, wmp, mpc-hc
<BlessJah> vlc
<qermit> ma ktoś może A.D. 2044, wersja PC?
<omg222> do ati radeon 9600 m10 to zainstalować sterownik xorg-driver-radeon czy xorg-driver-ati?
<drathir> omg222: oba najlepiej... jedna panel chyba w zaleznosciach powinna miec...
<qermit> drathir: ten otwardy tylko
<qermit> czyli -ati
<qermit> a może radeon
<omg222> na obu mam problem bo mam renderer string: Software Rasterizer
<omg222> kiedyś to rozwiązałem na debianie
<drathir> dlatego oba chyba bezpieczniej... ja tam zawsze calego x-orga lece z repo...
<ftpd> foobar, mówicie. Zobaczmy.
<omg222> ale zajęło mi to jakieś 5 godzin
<bastetmilo> ftpd: foobar srubar. VLC.
<omg222> a na fedorze 15 działa out-of-box tylko ja wole debiana
<ftpd> bastetmilo: A gdzie to ma playlistę?
<drathir> mi tam przy starcie ostatnio zauwazylem ze sypie errorem o firmware r600 czy jakos tak
<drathir> ftpd: w opcjach szukaj wyglad
<bastetmilo> ftpd: to się lista odtwarzania nazywa
<bastetmilo> okno i lista odtwarzanania
<ftpd> Dziwne strasznie.
<ftpd> Dodałem pliki i są w takiej kolejności, jak chcą.
<drathir> ja wole dzwiek z bestplayera i klite mega pack
<drathir> jakos lepiej brzmi...
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Pomysły, jak ułożyć zgodnie z tracklistą?
<drathir> pod ubu ten w 11.04 w menu glosnosci chyva banshee nie bylo takie zle...
<ftpd> O, wyświetliłem numer ściezki i posortowałem po tym.
<ftpd> Ale tak naprawdę powinno to być ootb
<bastetmilo> ftpd: przykro mi. Ja słucham piosenek jak leci...
<qermit> ftpd: to jest takie ootb jak twoje zsh
<ftpd> Ssam foobara.
<ftpd> :P
<BlessJah> ssij vlc, umie też filmy
<ftpd> Mam vlc do filmów.
<ftpd> Ale do muzyki mi się średnio podoba.
<BlessJah> ma grać
<BlessJah> mi gra mocp, bo łatwo było do klawiszy multimedialnych za pomocą xbindkeys dowiązać
<ftpd> Jak słucham soundtracku, to chcę po kolei.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: nie wiem, u mnie wrzuca po kolei jak jest na płycie.
<sjg> tak już siedze na ubuntu-pl to sie chociaż zapytam - poprawiło się wsparcie dla starych kart ATI? I mean - radeon x200m
<bastetmilo> o tyle o ile sie zorientowałam.
<ftpd> Mógłby się do traya minimalizować jeszcze.
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> Ale dobra, nie wymyślam.
<bastetmilo> ale on się minimalizował. Pamiętam, że w starszych Ubuntu to robił.
<bastetmilo> ale czekaj... Ty to masz na Windowsie?
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Tak.
<ftpd> ;-)
<bastetmilo> to pytasz na niewłaściwym kanale ;)
<gjm> heh
<drathir> ftpd: ftyczki to ma i sporo...
<drathir> ;p
<bastetmilo> ftyczki - tego tu jeszcze nie było :>
<drathir> bastetmilo: spokojnie to zamierzona pisownia...
<bastetmilo> drathir: a czy ja jestem niespokojna?
<ftpd> (Windows) Mam film, do którego ręcznie ssam napisy z napisy24.pl. Te napisy tam mają qps 23.97, film ma 25. Czym pod windowsem to przekonwertować?
<drathir> bastetmilo: malpka troszke niespokojnia sie wydaje wiec nie wiem...
<BlessJah> vlc afair ma możliwość ustalenia odrębnego fps dla filmu
<BlessJah> s/filmu$/napisów/
<drathir> ftpd: bestplayer
<ftpd> BlessJah: O, cenne, poszukam.
<Voldenet> ftpd: subeditem
<Voldenet> subeditem przerabia się same napisy
<omg222> drathir chodzi na sterowniku radeon tylko musiałem w pliku /etc/modprobe.d/radeon-kms.conf przestawić modset na 1.
<Voldenet> a odtwarzanie po fpsach ma na pewno ffdshow
<ftpd> Voldenet: A gdzie to tam jest?
<ftpd> W ogóle on mi chyba pobrał 'skądś' swoje napisy, czego ja bardzo nie chcę.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: to wyłacz je.
<BlessJah> możliwe że napisy były w pliku filmu
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Jwszcze nie umiem :P
<ftpd> BlessJah: Nie.
<Voldenet> ftpd: w ffdshow w napisy masz prędkość
<Voldenet> np 1000/1000 chyba domyślnie jest
<bastetmilo> ftpd: obraz czy video i tam masz sciezka napisów
<Voldenet> zmieniasz na 2399/2500 i działa
<bastetmilo> nie chce mi sie filmu włączać zeby sprawdzic :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: Ty mówisz o vlc?
<bastetmilo> ftpd: a już nie mówimy o vlc?
<Voldenet> http://i.imgur.com/rs99h.png
<ftpd> bastetmilo: ;-) Nie wiem, cokolwiek. Wziąłem subedita, w vlc nie widzę opcji zmiany fps
<Voldenet> tak najłatwiej imo
<Voldenet> vlc i mplayerc domyślnie tego nie mają, afair
<Voldenet> najłatwiej w subedicie zamienić format z klatkowego na czasowy
<bastetmilo> ftpd: ja jestem prosta kobieta, jak mi napisy nie pasuja to je opozniam albo lekko przyspieszam aż pasują :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo: No ale jak fps się nie zgadza, to się tak nie da, bo trzeba co moment opóźniać.
<ftpd> Voldenet: Ale to muszę sobie film przekodować?
<ftpd> Voldenet: Czy to też działa jako odtwarzacz?
<drathir> omg222: to ladnie... w sumie u mnie default 1
<drathir> bestplayer w menu tylko fps sie wpisuje ;p
<KiFka> hej
<drathir> KiFka: witam...
<bastetmilo> hej KiFka
<KiFka> :)
 * BlessJah przeczuwa coś niedobrego
<BlessJah> KiFka: hej
<drathir> BlessJah: czujesz zaburzenia mocy?
<ftpd> drathir: ten bestplayer to umie z dupy?
<BlessJah> drathir: jak wpada KiFka, zaczynamy się żreć z gjm
<drathir> ftpd: poprosze po polsku...
<gjm> hej KiFka
<bastetmilo> ftpd: byc może. Nigdy nie przywiązywałam uwagi do takich rzeczy :)
<KiFka> hej gjm :)
<drathir> BlessJah: ze tak niby o KiFke?
<bastetmilo> buahahaha
<BlessJah> drathir: nie wiem o co mu chodzi, ale zaraz się zacznie
<ftpd> drathir: Ten Twoj best-cośtam jest do niczego, chce jakieś k-lite costam.
 * drathir jesli dobrze pamieta to meza chorego ostatnim razem KiFka leczyla ;p
<bastetmilo> dziś ja sobie popatrze o co chodzi.
<gjm> "nie wiem o co mu chodzi" ← aha
<ftpd> A ja to już mam w systemie.
<gjm> bastetmilo: popatrzymy razem, masz popcorn?
<BlessJah> ftpd: k-lite to jest code pack
<bastetmilo> gjm: mam resztkę pizzy :)
<ftpd> BlessJah: Tyle to ja wiem.
<drathir> ftpd: no do odtwarzania filmow raczej kodeki potrzebne...
<ftpd> drathir: Ale to już jest w systemie, a 'best' player nie umie prostego mkv.
<drathir> ftpd: jesli chce to albo nie masz albo masz stare...
<drathir> bestplayer z kodekami nie ma formatu(*) ktorego by nie przeczytal...
<drathir> k-lite ostatnio nawet chyba ma real i quicktime alternative w sobie...
<Zippa> Witam
<BlessJah> właśnie
<BlessJah> Zippa: ile do wydania 12.04 zostało?
<BlessJah> to jakoś tak już?
<Zippa> BlessJah: 0 dni
<BlessJah> dzisiaj?
<Zippa> Już od 26.04
<gjm> BlessJah: i kto tu trolluje, co?
<BlessJah> :]
<BlessJah> gjm: nie przypominam sobie, żebym mówił, że trollujesz
<BlessJah> poza tym nieszczęsnym razem, gdzie mnie źle zrozumiałeś
<bastetmilo> to już? Zaczyna się?
<BlessJah> można by rzec "Odpowiadam tylko za to, co powiedziałem, nie za to, co zrozumiałaś" :D
<Zippa> A ja mam dziś ciężki dzień
<bastetmilo> przecież Ty się praktycznie do mnie nie odzywasz... chyba że to "łaś" było do gjm...
<jacekowski> ta, jutro poniedzialek
<Zippa> ko ko euro spoko
<jacekowski> ftpd: jak chcesz cos do filmow dobre to smplayer
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: cytat, to było do gjm
<gjm> czyli ja zrozumiałAm?
<termi> Zippa: co to ? te koko koko?
<bastetmilo> proszę, nie zaczynajcie z hitem euro
<Zippa> Nie słuchałeś tej piosenki
<Psotnick> O, sławny Zippa, dużo rzeczy słyszałem o Tobie ;D
<Zippa> :D tak
<Psotnick> Głównie, że jesteś debilem, ale sława to saława ;)
<BlessJah> gjm: ech, ogarnij, to była insynuacja że lubisz nadinterpretować i doszukiwać się drugiego dna a potem obrażać się na rozmówcę, która to cecha jest, wg stereotypów, przypisywana kobietom
<BlessJah> stąd żeńska końcówka
<bastetmilo> No, popatrz. Jakby mówił o mnie ;)
<gjm> filozof
<BlessJah> gjm: nie przeczę
<Zippa> Psotnick: Kto ci opowiadał te pierdoły
<gjm> BlessJah: prosiłbym jednak o zakończenie tych "insynuacji", z góry dziękuję
 * BlessJah smutny
<gjm> * nalegałbym
<BlessJah> bo objaśnienie drugiego dna, ma drugie dno, którego nikt nie zauważył
<bastetmilo> ale to głębokie
 * bastetmilo słucha Muse - Uprising
<BlessJah> zmęczony jestem rachunkiem i tak jakoś mi się załączyło
<ftpd> drathir: Dobra, zmieniłem niby fps. Jak teraz
<ftpd> drathir: Dobra, zmieniłem niby fps. Jak teraz jeszcze przesunąć?
<bastetmilo> ale drogi BlessJahu, nam nie musisz się tłumaczyć. My, bastetmilo, rozumiemy.
<Psotnick> Zippa: a tacy znajomi ;)
<Zippa> aha
<bastetmilo> Zippa: nie przejmuj się. Niektórzy tutaj mają gorsze opinie.
<Zippa> :) A co o mnie opowiadali
<BlessJah> ftpd: gdzie obok będzie okienko delay
<BlessJah> ftpd: tylko nigdy nie wiem jak ono dziala
<Psotnick> Zippa: Głównie to narzekali, nie przywiązuję do tego uwagi w sumie ;)
 * Skrzyp Now playing: Mr OIZO - 7.PEEHURTS (3:35 - 8232 frames) [44100 hz,320 kbps,stereo]
<bastetmilo> uh. I uciekł chłopak.
<Psotnick> Przecież ja mu nic takiego nie powiedziałem
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> "i dobrze"
<bastetmilo> może się zestresował "sławą"
<Dreadlish> cippa mówisz?
<Dreadlish> on sie nigdy nie stresuje
<Dreadlish> on się rozkręca
<Dreadlish>  ;D
<bastetmilo> może miał nadzieje na element zaskoczenia? A tu już go kojarzą.
<bastetmilo> dobra. Ja muszę iść spać. Jest mi ogromnie miło, że dziś nie próbowaliście się pozabijać :)
<Szubi> Witam. Przychodzę do Was z problemem. Otóż od paru dni głowię się, jak zrobić, by działało drukowanie plików PDF poprzez Sambę. Zainstalowałem do Cups "cups-pdf", ale to nie naprawiło tego problemu. System serwera to Debian jakby co.
<bastetmilo> dobranoc wszystkim o/
<gjm> bastetmilo: dobranoc
<sjg> \o
<panx> dzień dobry
<panx> jak naprawić partycję ntfs nie mając windowsa? ;F
<BlessJah> dużo masz na niej danych?
<BlessJah> jest jakis hirens czy coś
<panx> mało, dokładnie  pare gierek działających na wine i parę plików tekstowycfh któe są dośc wazne dla mnie ^^
<panx> które*
<panx> a zapomniałem przenieść
<BlessJah> jak rozumiem nie montuje się wcale?
<omg222> masz może drugi dysk ?
<omg222> bo najpierw powinno się zrobić kopie potem grzebać
<panx> http://www.peoplesliberationfront.net/anonpaste/index.php?502632eb597603b8#UzKaq2PeQr7ptX9ap1Ip8xgcFdC88otHElW50ylCqnU=
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/cmtmy88> (at www.peoplesliberationfront.net)
<Voldenet> ftpd: nie musisz nic przekodowywać, w ffdshow tak to działa, że skaluje klatki (mnoży przez podany współczynnik)
<panx> Oprogramowanie, to tylko etykieta i w koko euro spoko stara :)
<Voldenet> a subedit potrafi odtwarzać, jak masz vfw kodeki afair
<panx> http://tinyurl.com/cmtmy88 > < takie cosik właśnie mnie się jawi po  jednokliku na ten dyskiel :)
<panx> czyli śmierć - nie da się uratować tego dysku
<panx> znaczy partycji
<omg222> partycji moze nie ale dane
<ftpd> Voldenet: To po co mi ffdshow do tego?
<panx> dane się da wyciągnąć z tego???, jak waść, mów waść.
<Voldenet> ffdshow jest dobry, jak nie chcesz nic przerabiać w napisach
<Voldenet> wpisujesz współczynnik i jedzie
<omg222> może testdisk
<omg222> nie wiem co by było dobre
<panx> omg222, kurde kurde ajjjj kurczacej, zobaczę co google wiedzią o testdisku
<dweller> ehh
<dweller> testdisk uratuje wszystko jeżeli nie nadpisałeś tablicy ani żadnych danych
<dweller> i o ile dysk nie jest uwalony sam w sobie
<ftpd> Voldenet: Ale co 'jedzie'? W sensie podczas oglądania w ffdshow sobie steruję?
<BlessJah> wtedy ddrescue
<ftpd> Voldenet: I czym wtedy oglądać?
<panx> wydałem polecenie testdisk /lisst i dostałem już w [Oprogramowanie] Warning: Incorrect number of heads/cylinder 240 (NTFS) != 255 (HD) huh :D
<Voldenet> ftpd: ffdshow to jest tylko dekoder
<Voldenet> i ma też video processing, czyli np. nakładanie napisów
<ftpd> Voldenet: No i dlatego nie rozumiem kompletnie.
<Voldenet> możesz oglądać za pomocą windows media playera np.
<ftpd> Ale w którym momencie wchodzi ffdshow? I do czego, konkretnie?
<Voldenet> splitter bierze źródło video
<Voldenet> i podłącza do pinu wejścia ffdshowa
<Voldenet> ffdshow przerabia na raw video i daje już do wyjścia directshow video
<Voldenet> i już renderer działa dalej
<ftpd> Nie wiem, czym jest splitter, pin, renderer i directshow. Case study chcę. Mam plik .mkv, mam plik .txt, w którym muszę a) zmienić fps; b) w dwóch konkretnych miejscach w filmie przesunąć czas wyświetlania.
<ftpd> Mogę mieć dowolny soft do odtwarzania filmów.
<ftpd> Co robić, jak żyć?
<ftpd> Olewam, czy ten plik .txt się zmieni - bo obejrzeniu i tak go skasuję.
<Ashiren> co to znaczy przesunac czas wyswietlania?
<Ashiren> a mkv fps mozesz chyba edytowac jakims mkv toolem bez konwertowania
<ftpd> Ashiren: Ale ja nie chcę konwertować mkv, tylko txt
<ftpd> fps w napisach.
<Voldenet> wmv
<Ashiren> w osobnym pliku?
<Voldenet> ;_;
<ftpd> Ashiren: Tak.
<Voldenet> no to windows media player odpada
<Ashiren> to zalezy w jakim formacie napisy
<Voldenet> polecam media player classic home cinema
<ftpd> Ashiren: Przesunąć, to znaczy opóźnić o X sekund.
<Ashiren> ew. smplayer portable i recznie przesuwac napisy co jakis czas ;d
<Voldenet> Ashiren: niezła 'porada'
<Voldenet> ffdshow to potrafi
<ftpd> Bo one na początku pasują, potem po czołówce muszę przesunąć, potem po 'przerwie na reklamy' w środku znów muszę przesunąć.
<omg222> mi się dobrze sprawdza smplayer wszędzie na każdej platformie
<Voldenet> w mplayer classic home cinema włączasz ustawienia, w filtrach wewnętrznych wyłączasz wmv
<Voldenet> w filtrach zewnętrznych dodajesz ffdshow video decoder
<Voldenet> ustawiasz to na 'preferowane'
<Ashiren> kup kota
<ftpd> Voldenet: Ale ja ciągle Cię pytam, _kiedy_ go użyć. Czy mam to zrobić podczas oglądania, czy przerobić przed oglądaniem plik .txt.
<Voldenet> podczas oglądania
<Voldenet> to jest dekoder
<Voldenet> w każdym razie, z tych rzeczy co znam, to tylko ffdshow potrafi tak skalować prędkość wyświetlania napisów
<Voldenet> ┐(´～`；)┌
<ftpd> Ok.
<ftpd> Voldenet: Brzmi skomplikowanie. Na maku brałem tool do przekodowania .txt na .srt, w nim podawałem fps, a potem w tych dwóch momentach w playerze naciskałem shortcuta i działało ;-)
<gjm> o, Wizard był
<jacekowski> zajumac mi telefon chcieli
<gjm> gdzież to?
<jacekowski> M1, zabrze
<MajkiFajki> omg
<MajkiFajki> w jaki sposób?
<jacekowski> normalnie z kieszeni
<jacekowski> przez pol sklepu kolesia gonilem
<Dreadlish> troche wfu
<jacekowski> ale kur***, nie murzyni, cyganie ani nic
<jacekowski> nawet 18 lat nie mial
<Voldenet> ftpd: w subedicie też tak można
<Voldenet> otwierasz napisy
<ftpd> Voldenet: Właśnie szukałem i nie znalazłem. Generalnie subedit nie ma (albo ja nie widzę) guzika 'tu i teraz przesuń wyświetlanie napisów o sekundę'.
<Voldenet> subtitles > convert format subtitles > time based
<Voldenet> ale tam srt nie ma
<Voldenet> tylko zapisujesz jako txt
<Voldenet> srt jest przestarzałe, btw
<MajkiFajki> jacekowski, czyli Ci wyciągnął
<Voldenet> aegisub lepszy
<Voldenet> bo obsługuje style napisów i format ass
<jacekowski> ta
<ftpd> Voldenet: Wszystko jedno. Niestety jedyna wersja Star Trek Enterprise w 720p ma takie cyrki z napisami.
<jacekowski> i baterie wyciagnal od razu
<jacekowski> co go zgubilo
<MajkiFajki> tzn?
<jacekowski> gdyby nie wyciagnal to by odszedl z 20m zanim polaczenie BT z zegarkiem by sie stracilo
<gjm> sprytne
<MajkiFajki> bardzo
<Voldenet> ftpd: przepraszam, ale film w wmv to gówno
<Voldenet> wmv to format z przeszłości
<MajkiFajki> zegar pipczy jak straci połączenie?
<gjm> Voldenet: *kał
<jacekowski> trzesie sie
<ftpd> Voldenet: Ale skąd Ci się wzięło wmv?
<Voldenet> przepraszam, kał
<jacekowski> i pokazuje ze telefon sie rozlaczyl
<Voldenet> fail
<ftpd> Voldenet: Ja mam mkv.
<ftpd> ;-)
<Voldenet> nie wiem skąd, mózg mi gdzieś przerobił :D
<jacekowski> i jedyne co wyswietla to godzina
<Voldenet> to mkv jest świetny, ror
<ftpd> jacekowski: A jakiś sensowny telefon?
<Voldenet> ftpd: użyj subedita
<jacekowski> ftpd: samsung galaxy nexus
<Voldenet> otwierasz napisy, ctrl + T
<Voldenet> na czasowy format
<ftpd> jacekowski: O. Opinie?
<Voldenet> zapisujesz
<Voldenet> tyle
<ftpd> jacekowski: Bo chcę kupić.
<jacekowski> ftpd: no dziala
<ftpd> jacekowski: Znaczy, już mam ugadane kupno.
<Voldenet> to zabawne jak samsung urósł na rynkach mobilnych szybko
<MajkiFajki> ciekawe jak im się Bada rozwinie
<jacekowski> ftpd: chcialbym troche tych samsungowych aplikacji
<ftpd> Voldenet: No właśnie bez sensu. Sytuacja jest failem, bo jedyne napisy, jakie istnieją sensownie do tego, ssam z napisy24.pl. One wymagają zmiany fps, żeby co chwila nie adjustować, ale DO TEGO muszę kilka razy (po czołówce + 2 razy w ciągu filmu, kiedy pewnie była przerwa na reklamy) je sobie o kilkaset ms przesunąć w jedną stronę.
<Guest63374> drathir: sorry nie bylo mnie cos wymysliles z tym zoneminder?
<jacekowski> kies air jest fajny ( ale zastepowalny)
<ftpd> jacekowski: Których? Touchwiza?
<panx> coś ten program nic nie daje  :/ "Can't open filesystem. Filesystem seems damaged."
<jacekowski> touchwiz to syf
<ftpd> No ba.
<jacekowski> i jest jeszcze soft do telewizorow samsunga zeby z telefonu mozna kontrolowac
<jacekowski> ktory dziala tylko na telefonach z touchwizem
<ftpd> jacekowski: ten mój-soon-to-be ma teraz AOKP wgrane, ale będę na stock konwertował.
<jacekowski> AOKP?
<ftpd> I dopiero potem się pobawię modami.
<jacekowski> ahm
<jacekowski> wez sobie cyanogena
<jacekowski> stock w sumie jest troszke niewygodny
<Guest63374> polecam MIUI
<ftpd> Miałem stockowego Nexusa S, ale zgubiłem :(
<ftpd> Na nim się modowałem do cyanogena, żeby mieć andro 4.
<ftpd> jacekowski: co daje mod takiego, co bardzo chcę?
<ftpd> Bo w sumie jedynie percentage battery mi trzeba.
<jacekowski> tez to ma
<ftpd> stock to ma?
<jacekowski> nie
<ftpd> No.
<jacekowski> ale np. ikonki od wylaczania bt/wifi/takich tam w tym trayu co wyjezdza z gory
<ftpd> To chyba tylko po to brałbym moda.
<jacekowski> tak jak to touchwiz ma
<ftpd> jacekowski: Wystarczy mi do tego widget power control, ten systemowy.
<jacekowski> niby tak, ale np. tetheringu tam nie wlaczysz/wylaczysz
<Guest63374> panowie a o jakim sprzecie mowicie ?
<ftpd> Guest63374: Google Galaxy Nexus.
<jacekowski> ftpd: percentage battery w sumie bezuzyteczne IMO
<jacekowski> ftpd: zuzycie baterii jest bardzo nieliniowe
<ftpd> jacekowski: Przyzwyczaiłem się. Ale w sumie, whatever. Stock mi zatem wystarczy.
<jacekowski> cyanogen w sumie troche delikatniejszy sie wydaje na baterie
<jacekowski> ale to moze dlatego ze po zmianie nie zainstalowalem kupy syfu
<jacekowski> a cos na pewno baterie w tle wpierdalalo
<jacekowski> do tego ladny ficzer, quet hours
<jacekowski> quiet*
<ftpd> W sensie, że nie beepa?
<jacekowski> ze w konkretnych godzinach sam wylacza dzwieki okreslone
<jacekowski> czyli np. zostaje tylko alarm i telefon
<ftpd> Właśnie to było fajne w Sense, że ich klient mail mógł od x do y nie beepać o nowych mailach.
<jacekowski> reszta siedzi cicho
<jacekowski> albo moze tylko wibrowac
<ftpd> Bo po co mi w firmie beepanie o mailu firmowym, jak mam komputer przed sobą?
<jacekowski> albo co se ustawis
<jacekowski> to bardziej zeby w nocy nie dzwonilo
<jacekowski> ja mam ustawione ze telefon cicho siedzi od 23 do 8 rano
<jacekowski> calkiem cicho
<ftpd> A to nie, mnie powiadomienie o mailu/sms nie obudzi.
<jacekowski> ta, ale polaczenie juz obudzi
<ftpd> Muszę mieć 3 budziki, żeby do pracy w ogóle budziło.
<jacekowski> a to tez mam na cicho
<ftpd> jacekowski: Jeśli ktoś coś ode mnie chce o 2:00, to jest to na tyle ważne, że ma mnie obudzić, proste.
<jacekowski> jak sie cos popsulo to i tak obudzony o 3 nad ranem nie jestem w stanie pomoc
<ftpd> Ja właśnie jestem.
<ftpd> Inaczej: muszę być.
<ftpd> ;-)
<jacekowski> OC mieszanie w zarzadzaniu pamiecia tez jest w cyanogenie
<ftpd> Niby nie mam dyżurów, ale w moim obszarze jest parę rzeczy, które wiem ja i mój zamiennik, który też nie ma dyżurów.
<ftpd> To dzwonią do mnie.
<jacekowski> wylaczyc hdcp mozna ale to w sumie malo wazne
<jacekowski> jakies opcje do docka sie pokazaly ktorych nie widzialem i nie wiem do czego sa
<ftpd> No właśnie w AOKP widziałem np. cztery te 'guziki', zamiast trzech.
<ftpd> Te softowe niby sprzętowe, w sensie home, menu i cośtam.
<jacekowski> nie ten dock
<ftpd> A, ten wyżej. To ja używałem na 2.3 innego launchera.
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> sprzetowy dock
<ftpd> Nie pamiętam nazwy.
<jacekowski> stacja dockujaca
<jacekowski> dokujaca*
<ftpd> A.
<ftpd> To ma stację dokującą?
<ftpd> Czy trzeba dokupić?
<jacekowski> dokupic oczywiscie
<ftpd> Linka poka.
<jacekowski> no wlasnie nie wiem czy juz jest
<jacekowski> a jest ty popacz
<ftpd> A cos daje sensownego?
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: g samsung galaxy nexus docking station
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: Samsung Galaxy Nexus car dock, desktop docks finally appear ...: <http://www.androidcentral.com/samsung-galaxy-nexus-docks-show-images-videos>
<jacekowski> nie wyglada
<ftpd> Aaaa, to po to są te żółte dynsky na boku.
<jacekowski> one sa w sumie pozlacane chyba
<jacekowski> albo mosiezne
<ftpd> No, a się zastanawiałem, po co.
<ftpd> jacekowski: Masz 4.0.4?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> oficjalne bylo 4.0.2
<ftpd> No, aż dziwne, że nie ma OTA, a na https://developers.google.com/android/nexus/images rozdają.
<jacekowski> no bylo ota
<jacekowski> ale nie doszlo do 4.0.4
<jacekowski> przynajmniej t-mobile nie rozdawalo
<ftpd> ota było do 4.0.2, am I right?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> to wlasnie niby jest googlephone
<jacekowski> ale update dalej dostaje od t-mobile
<jacekowski> chociaz niebrandowane
<ftpd> Boś tak kupił.
<ftpd> Jakbym kupował nówkę, to w jakimś komputroniku/saturnie, nie od operatora.
<jacekowski> no ale po co?
<jacekowski> abonament i tak placic musze
<ftpd> Bo u operatora mam lojalkę do lutego 2013.
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> I wziąłem, idiota, wildfire rok temu.
<jacekowski> a to inna sprawa
<jacekowski> no ja dostalem ten za £50 z £25 abonamentem
<jacekowski> na 2 lata
<ftpd> A miałeś nexusa s? Bo interesuje mnie różnica w szybkości działania.
<jacekowski> ni
<ftpd> jacekowski: No i jeszcze jedno durne pytanie: aplikacja do FB działa po ludzku?
<ftpd> Bo na tym wildfire po zmianie np. news feed na notifications mogę iść po kawę spokojnie.
<ftpd> ;-)
<jacekowski> jakbym bral sluchawke osobno a abo wzial najtansze z internetem, £10/miesiac to mialbym i tak drozej przez te 2 lata
<jacekowski> ftpd: nie uzywam twarzoksiazk
<ftpd> Ja muszę jakis soft lokalizacyjny znaleźć, po akcji ze zgubieniem Nexusa S to must-have.
<ftpd> Właśnie ploty słyszałem, że samsungowe romy mają coś wbudowanego.
<jacekowski> no samsungi samsungowe maja jakies cos
<jacekowski> ale to nie jest samsungowe
<jacekowski> wiec nie ma
<ftpd> No ale w markecie jest pewnie cos sensownego.
<jacekowski> no niby jest
<jacekowski> ftpd: kup sobie zegarek taki jak ja
<ftpd> Ja się nie znam, aplikacji mam mega mało.
<ftpd> Ma tylko działać SZYBKO.
<jacekowski> ftpd: nim odejdziesz 20m zegarek da ci znac ze sie polaczenie stracilo
<ftpd> Pewnie grube miliony kosztuje.
<jacekowski> mniej niz telefon
<jacekowski> https://estore.ti.com/MSP-WDS430BT2000D-Bluetooth-Wearable-Watch-development-system-with-Digital-display-P2447.aspx
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/3k9j47l> (at estore.ti.com)
<jacekowski> http://www.metawatch.org/
<jacekowski> jest wersja z malym oled + wskazowkai albo samo LCD
<ftpd> No, 200 dolków.
<jacekowski> mniej niz telefon
<ftpd> No.
<ftpd> Ale nie wiem, czy a) ktoś to sprzedaje w .pl; b) wystarczy mi i na to i na to. Z premii chcę kupić, a mam już listę wydatków.
<jacekowski> TI wysyla gdzie chcesz
<ftpd> jacekowski: Soft do tego połączenia z telefonem jest 'z dupy', czy trzeba kombinować?
<jacekowski> co rozumiesz przez "z dupy"?
<ftpd> No co zrobiłeś, że Ci beepa?
<jacekowski> to bylo w standardzie
<ftpd> Musiałeś coś kombinować, czy klik-klik-jest?
<jacekowski> ale mozesz dodatkowe ficzery kombinowac sam
<jacekowski> jest bodajze cos dla pythona
<ftpd> A jakie ficzery ma ot-tak?
<jacekowski> pogode, czas, wpis z kalendarza najnowszy, kontrolowanie odtwarzacza muzyki,
<jacekowski> pokazuje smsy
<jacekowski> i kto dzwoni
<ftpd> Haha, fajne.
<ftpd> Może zamiast kindle wezmę.
<drathir> re
<jacekowski> faze ksiezyca
<jacekowski> poziom baterii
<ftpd> Na amazonie uk nie ma, szkoda. Bo miałbym free shipping.
<ftpd> Zdecydowanie, bardziej wolę taki zegarek, niż kindle.
<jacekowski> no ja kupilem tylko dlatego ze to fajny gadzet
<jacekowski> nie dlatego ze mi zegarek potrzebny
<jacekowski> nawet jakby czasu nie wyswietlal
<ftpd> No ja nie noszę zegarka.
<ftpd> Już się nie mogę tego nexusa doczekać.
<jacekowski> a kindle, tyz mom, ale rzadko sie przydaje
<jacekowski> internet na tym do dupy w sumie jest
<jacekowski> powolne to
<ftpd> Kumpel kupił One X, to mi sprzeda dwumiesięcznego nexusa za sensownie mniej niż w sklepach.
<ftpd> Tylko że musi one x wysłać do serwisu, bo ma artefakty na ekranie (znany błąd, wymiana od ręki).
<jacekowski> IMO, nexus jest lepszy od tego one x
<ftpd> I jak mu odeślą one x, wyśle mi nexusa, a zapłacę za miesiąc z premii.
<ftpd> ;-)
<jacekowski> jedyny fajniejszy telefon to galaxy note
<jacekowski> to jest gigantyczne
<ftpd> Ale wielki strasznie.
<jacekowski> i ma normalny rysik tez
<ftpd> one x szybszy od nexusa, niby.
<ftpd> 1.4 zamiast 1.2 procka.
<jacekowski> nie jakies te z gumowa koncowka
<ftpd> Ale ramu chyba tyle samo.
<jacekowski> ftpd: odkad te procki przekroczyly 800MHz to juz nie robi wielkiej roznicy
<ftpd> I ja nie mógłbym sense klikać.
<ftpd> Paskudne, niewygodne gówno.
<ftpd> Chyba tylko blur jest gorszy.
<jacekowski> HTC ssie
<ftpd> Nie no, Desire dwa lata temu był fajny.
<jacekowski> dawno temu
<ftpd> Ja się jak kretyn na tego wildfire za 1pln skusiłem, a mogłem mieć SGS1 za 300.
<ftpd> jacekowski: A masz jakiś pokrowiec na tego SGN-a?
<ftpd> Bo nie chcę go poniszczyć w tydzień.
<jacekowski> nie mam
<jacekowski> juz raz rozwalilem ekran
<jacekowski> i to sam ekran
<jacekowski> przednie szklo wytrzymalo
<jacekowski> jak wsparlem cala swoja mase jak sie poslizgnalem na oblodzonych schodach
<jacekowski> to krawedzia telefonu przywalilem o krawdz schodow
<jacekowski> £100 mnie wymiana kosztowala
<jacekowski> ale poza tym upadek z 3m na beton nic mu nie zrobil
<pakos> przywalenie o kant to malo ktory tel wytrzyma :>
<jacekowski> przednie szklo wytrzymalo
<jacekowski> to reinforced glass
<jacekowski> za nim jest oled ze zwyklego szkla
<jacekowski> i to peklo
<pakos> no ale oglnie mysle, poki to nie pancernyphone to zawsze cos sie potrzaska
<pakos> upadki z wysokosci sa lagodniejsze
<pakos> przynajmniej z mojego doswiadczenia
<drathir> jacekowski: porzucaj sobie bb :p
<jacekowski> gdybym mogl zmienic to byl chyba jednak ostatecznie wzial note
<jacekowski> bo na poczatku wydawal mi sie gigantyczny
<jacekowski> ale ten stylus w nim to jednak jest cos co bym chcial miec
<pakos> note fajny ale nie do codziennego uzytku :>
<pakos> chyba ze komus wielkosc nie przeszkadza :)
<ftpd> jacekowski: A co umie cyanogen takiego, co stock nie, oprócz tych ikonek? Taka szybka lista.
<pakos> ftpd: tak btw jaki tel?
<Dreadlish> cyan to cyan
<Dreadlish> po prostu deczko inaczej zbudowany andro
<Dreadlish> nic poza tym
<ftpd> pakos: SGN, soon-to-be.
<ftpd> Teraz mam cyana na wildfire, ale po to, żeby mieć 2.3 i nie mieć sense.
<ftpd> Dreadlish: No ale chyba są jakieś 'ficze'?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> ja go wrzuciłem na swoje hd2, bo jest on dla mnie najbardziej stockowy chyba...
<Dreadlish> poza tym - kernel i tak zmieniłem
<Dreadlish> launcher i reszte też
<Dreadlish> nawet w build.propach sie bawiłem
<Dreadlish> i initscriptach
<Dreadlish> więc w zasadzie - teraz to nie cyan
<mlodycompany> witam wszystkich, powiedzcie mi jak uruchomic skrypt php w konsoli w tle? probuje screen -S ale nie dziala?
<Dreadlish> ehh
<Dreadlish> odpal sobie screena
<Dreadlish> normalnie
<Dreadlish> odpal sobie na tym skrypt
<Dreadlish> potem ctrl+a+d
<Dreadlish> i tyle
<mlodycompany> zaje...
<mlodycompany> dziekowac
<mlodycompany> o to mi chodzilo
<Voldenet> Nie ma problemu, podajemy numer konta
<Voldenet> :D
<ftpd> http://insomniac.pl/konto/
<ftpd> Proszę.
<Dreadlish> PKO BP SA
<Dreadlish> Drugi oddział Toruń
<Dreadlish> Numer konta bankowego Radia Maryja:
<Dreadlish> 1020 5011 0000 9602 0012 9130
<gjm> ale kwasy :/
<ftpd> Dreadlish: Brakuje dwóch cyrefków.
<Dreadlish> 00
<Dreadlish> na początku pewno
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> 69 na początku ;D
<drathir> bingo! mam...
<drathir> http://m.youtube.com/watch?gl=PL&hl=pl&client=mv-google&v=G0KTUysrwgQ
<drathir> no "bocik" nie przetworzyl?
<pakos> Przekliniak spi
<gjm> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<gjm> drathir: on tylko skraca linki
<pakos> http://comic.naver.com/webtoon/detail.nhn?titleId=350217&no=31&weekday=tu] dobre :P
<ftpd> Stare.
<pakos> oj nie wiem :>
<pakos> ja nie widzialem
<gjm> pakos: masz u mnie minusa za to, mało brakowało a bym zrobił kupę
<pakos> :D
<pakos> u spotegowalo efekt bo ogladam jakis horror wlasnie ;d
<pakos> u mnie*
<tajwanuser> cze
<sjg> siema :o
<omg222> mhhh jest w repozytorium może paczka z driverem do hermesa II ? Ja niestety znalazłem tylko do jedynki.
<omg222> kurczę muszę chyba kernel kompilować
<drathir> tajwanuser: witam...
<ftpd> jacekowski: Czego używasz do synchronizacji SGN-a z Linuksem?
#ubuntu-pl 2013-04-29
<HardyTwardy> cześć
<tajwanuser> cze
<niervol> cześć wszystkim. wielkość mojego ekranu się zepsuła na moim drugim monitorze (podpiętym do laptopa). miał ktoś kiedyś taki problem? na monitorze mam rozdzielczość 1920 x 1200, a od niedawna nie mieści mi się ekran na monitorze.... z prawej strony mi ucina część.
<niervol> http://tinypic.com/r/33conds/5      to jest zrzut mojego ekranu, na którym widać ile mi obcina... nie widzę na ekranie części  na prawo od nautilusa
<niervol> jak sobie z tym poradzić? próbowałem zmieniać rozdzielczość, ale nie pomogło
<HardyTwardy> niervol: sproboj przesunac ekrany (np w nvidia-settings, czy czyms takim) wzgledem siebie
<niervol> też próbowałem... teraz próbuje innych sterowników grafiki. ale dziwne, bo wcześniej mi przy tych ustawieniach działało dobrze. mam dualboota i ostatnio potrzebowałem trochę na windzie popracować. od tego czasu tak mam
<HardyTwardy> a przy rozdzialce z innymi proporcjami?
<HardyTwardy> to, że na windzie siedziales nie ma nic do tego
<niervol> mniej obcina, ale brzydko wiygląda
<HardyTwardy> a w ogole z jakiej stajni karta?
<HardyTwardy> ati, nv, intel?
<niervol> przebutuje system i się okaże... zainstalowały się inne sterowniki ;)
<Dreadlish> HardyTwardy: z żadnej.
<niervol> NVIDIA
<niervol> rebootuje...
<HardyTwardy> na compizie mialem czesto podobne problemy po restarcie
<HardyTwardy> Xy zrestartuj i tyle ;-]
<niervol> już jestem
<niervol> oj ja głupi... to na monitorze miałem źle ustawioną szerokość ;)
<niervol> tylko kiedy i jak mi się rozstroiła? dzięki za pomoc
<Quintasan> \o
<BlessJah> o/
<ftpd> Bu.
<Dreadlish> :<
<Dreadlish> nie strasz
<ntat> Wiecie może, czy LibreOffice ma jakieś przetwarzanie wsadowe, jeśli chodzi o eksport do .pdf natywnych plików LO?
<ntat> Znalazłem, że można konwertować (bez GUI) pliki LO do pdf ale takie pliki niestety strasznie wyglądają.
<qermit> ntat: normalnie powinny wyglądać
<qermit> kiedyś się w to bawiłem
<BISZKOPCIK> zeby bylo mnie dobrze widac
<ntat> qermit, teksty są porozjeżdżane. Być może dlatego, że odg są bardziej skomplikowne od zwykłych odt
<Biszkopcik> ale widze
<Biszkopcik> ze juz mnie nikt nie hakuje
<Biszkopcik> brutemforcem
<ntat> /usr/bin/libreoffice -headless -invisible -convert-to pdf Files.odg <- z tego korzystałem
<ntat> Próbowałem też z print-to-file. Wtedy do .ps a potem ps2pdf
<ftpd> bastetmilo, ping?
<ftpd> Albo ktoś inny od wordpressa.
<qermit> ntat a ty tego odg nie powinieneś najpierw przekonwertować na ścieżki całego?
<qermit> bo czcionki mogą się rozjeżdżać
<kklimonda> konwersja pdf do odt zawsze będzie średnio wyglądać
<kklimonda> ach, poszedł sobie
<qermit> 1st
<qermit> kklimonda: a on nie chciał robić odt->pdf?
<kklimonda> ugh, czas spać :D
<jacekowski> do pdf chcial
#ubuntu-pl 2013-04-30
<jacekowski> ftpd: slyszalem ze allegro sie spalilo
<ftpd> jacekowski, No.
<jacekowski> to za ten nowy layout
<gjm> "spaliło"?
<DeXTeD> tragicznie wolno działa, było źle a teraz jest jeszcze gorzej
<Wizard> Hmm.. zakupiłem w markecie żarówkę, a na niej napisano "nie do użytku wewnętrznego".
<Wizard> "Zgodnie z dyrektywą tralalalala".
<Wizard> A ja będę jej używał gdzie chcę! I nic mi nie zrobicie!
 * Wizard rebeliant.
 * qermit ogranął railsy prawie do końca
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-01
<jacekowski> 1st
<Matan> Bry
<bjfs> majówka na ircach, taa...
<Matan> Chyba nowy/a tu jesteś ;) na irving robi się nie tylko jajkami ale i święta czy sylwestra
<Matan> Pieprzona autokorekta :(
<Dreadlish> ech
<gjm> Co? :D
<bjfs> 1. Flaga na maszt. 2. Zebranie LoCo
<jacekowski> a ja do roboty ide
<jacekowski> za to mam wolny poniedzialek i 27 maja
<Dreadlish> ja tam mam wolne od poniedziałku
<Dreadlish> dwa tygodnie ;d
 * Matan ma cały czas wolne (jeszcze nie dotrwał roboty)
<prs> Matan: napraw mi moje zawieszające się ubuntu, to się do czegoś przydasz. [;
<Voldenet> prs: "zawieszające się ubuntu"? :o
<Voldenet> ta historia chłodna, jak to właściwie jest możliwe, żeby linuch się wieszał?
<gjm> A Ubuntu to już w ogóle…
<Voldenet> akurat w to, że Ubuntu to jakoś jestem w stanie uwierzyć :>
<gjm> Nie skumałeś.
<Voldenet> ...Wybacz
<Voldenet> o tej godzinie to ja jestem jak maluch na mrozie
<prs> no normalnie. Xy się wieszają. jajo itp, działa, można ssh i można wdusić sudo reboot bez problemu
<prs> myszka się rusza, klawiatura nie działą i w nic nie można klinąć.
<Voldenet> czyli standardowo xorg to nadal gówno
<Voldenet> nie wykluczam sabotażu
<Voldenet> jak to możliwe, że XFree86 było stabilne i dobre
<Voldenet> potem nadszedł xorg, który nigdy nie był stabilny i dobry
<Voldenet> przypadek?
<Voldenet> m-hm
<gjm> Zobaczymy co będzie jak Ubuntu przejdzie na tego MIRa, czy jak mu tam…
<bjfs> zmienił się też hardware od tego czasu, taka drobna uwaga
<prs> no właśnie też się zastanawiam czy to nie problem hardwarowy
<prs> ale np. bios pokazuje dobre napięcia wszędzie, memtest nic nie znalazł, więc jak coś to ewnetualnie problem gpu
<Voldenet> bjfs: tak, ale widzisz, z pierwszymi akceleratorami jakoś sobie xf86 radziło
<Voldenet> potem nagle radeony i nv przestały praktycznie być obsługiwane
 * prs ma 7300gt
<Voldenet> ktoś tu komuś za to płaci, na 100%
<bjfs> dawniej była tylko vesa i wszyscy byli hepi ;P
<bjfs> a teraz te zintegrowane układy; i lamenty userów, że nic im nie działa
<prs> na zaintegrowanym intelu akurat wszystko śmiga.
<prs> czy gentoo czy ubuntu, czy unity czy awesome czy kde, czy fluxbox, jeszcze się przez trzy lata nic nie zawiesiło.
<prs> a ostatnio desktop (krótko po instalacji LTSa) zaczął się wieszać.
<prs> w sumie teraz wiesza się też postawiony tam windows, stąd moje przypuszczenia o wadliwym sprzęcie.
<prs> ale jak na razie wszystko wskazuje na to, że sprzęt jest ok.
<prs> w sensie napięcia w biosie i memtest
<prs> nie wiem jak przetestować gpu.
<gjm> Najlepiej przejrzyj logi Xorga.
<prs> good point, o tym nie pomyslałem w sumie.
<prs> ale wydaje mi się że kiedyś na to już patrzyłem i nic nie było.
<gjm> Jak to dobrze że mi wszystko działa.
<onedeep69> czesc
<dweller> prs: puśc furmarka
<dweller> puść
<prs> furmark?
<prs> dweller: ↑
<prs> ok, już wiem.
<prs> pytanie czemu apt-cache search furmark nic nie pokazuje?
<prs> dobra, nie było pytania
<dweller> ;f
<dweller> co jak co ale linux ni nadaje sie do benchmarkowania
<prs> no, a windows się wypierdala 10s po starcie, więc nawet nie zdąże kliknąć w benchmark.
<prs> chociaż, czasami też potrafi poklikać kilka minut.
<dweller> ah
<prs> ale to wymaga restartowania częstszego niż ubuntu.
<prs> z ubuntu prościej trafić w działający system. ;)
<prs> odpaliłem trójwymiarowe unity, zobaczymy czy się wywali szybciej
<jacekowski> dweller: furmark w sumie nie jest do benchmarkowania tylko do zajezdzania kart graficznych
<dweller> tak, wiem
<jacekowski> pod furmarkiem bylo ze niektore karty nawet padaly bo sie grzaly bardziej niz ich oficjalne TDP
<dweller> skrót myślowy
<Quintasan> \o
<BlessJah> o/
<Matan> Bry
<przemek> witam
<beboj_> hej jak sprawdzic ostatnie sesj elogowania do systemu
<beboj_> w sensie kto skad i kiedy
<jacekn> beboj_: komenda last na przyklad
<beboj_> thx
<anemus> vicd czy nm co lepsze do modemu 3g?
<jacekowski> bez znaczenia
<anemus> jacekowski: vicd ma takie same problemy ze wznowieniem połączenia?
<jacekowski> wicd jak juz
<jacekowski> jakie problemy?
<anemus> ok wicd, jak czasem zerwie się połączenie to nie widzi modemu (ttyusb jest w /dev) 
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-02
<Wilczek> o/
<bastetmilo> o/
<Wilczek> bastetmilo: Cześć :)
<bastetmilo> hej Wilczek :)
<Wilczek> Jak się macie?
<Stanczak> eloszka :)
<Stanczak> wiecie może jakie urządzenie kupić, żebym mógł nagrywać obraz wypuszczany z komputera do monitora?
<Stanczak> wiem że jak robimy przechwyt z konsoli na telewizor to używa się hd pvr, ale coś tam wyczytałem, że jak użyję tego hd pvra do komputera to zacznie używać jego zasoby
<Wilczek> Em... Nie prościej zrobić to programem?
<Stanczak> a zależy mi na tym, żeby komputer tak jak to zwykle się dzieje wysyłał elegancko sygnał tak jakby to robił do monitora, a nie jeszcze z uwzględnieniem jakichś tam preferencji urządzenia pomiędzy komptuerem i monitorem
<Stanczak> Wilczek fraps odpada
<Wilczek> Stanczak: Zasoby?
<Stanczak> też
<Stanczak> przyznam, że nawet z najlepszym konfigiem mam frame dropy jak nagrywam
<Wilczek> Hmm
<Stanczak> jak nie nagrywam jest git, a jak włączę na grywanie to też jest git, ale są dropy
<Stanczak> więc chcę żeby jakieś zewnętrzne urządzenie zajęło się nagrywaniem obrazu
<Wilczek> Jak masz możliwość podłączenia zwykłego PVR'a to raczej nie powinno mieć wpływu na wydajność komputera czy obraz na monitorze
<Stanczak> czyli kupić hd pvr i z obydwu stron połączyć przez hdmi?
<Wilczek> Tak, moim zdaniem to dobry pomysł
<Stanczak> a właśnie, będę nagrywał obraz w 1080
<Stanczak> to może jakiś konkretny model byś polecił
<Wilczek> Osobiście nie używam, więc raczej nie mogę polecić konkretnego
<Stanczak> http://www.hauppauge.com/pics/hdpvr_diagram-ps3.jpg
<Wilczek> Ale jeśli chodzi o samo nagrywanie przez PVR nie powinno być żadnych kłopotów
<Stanczak> tutaj jest jakiś diagram, jak myslisz po co to po łaczenie usb?
<Stanczak> połączenie
<Stanczak> http://www.avermedia.com/product/ProductDetail.aspx?Id=556
<Stanczak> znalazłem coś takiego
<Stanczak> hm, ale niestety nie nadaje się do nagrywania z pcta, ech
<Wilczek> Hm, jak podłączysz HDMI z PC do PVR'a i HDMI do monitora, to powinno wszystko banglać
<Stanczak> na tym pierwszym czy na tym drugim
<Stanczak> bo o drugim wyczytałem słabe opinie, czyli trzeba będzie użyć tego hauppauge
<Wilczek> Nie chciałbym Ci źle doradzić, także sprzęt najlepiej jak dobierzesz sam, odpowiedni do swoich potrzeb
<Stanczak> chyba po prostu podłączę do usb laptopa i tyle
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-03
<grek> czesc wiecie moze czy hdmi m - znaczy ze mini hdmi ? :) - taki adapter czy to mini czy nie http://www.komputronik.pl/product/108894/Akcesoria/Kable_i_adaptery/Zlacze_katowe_HDMI_M-HDMI_F_Unitek.html#productFeatures
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/d2vlysv> (at www.komputronik.pl)
<gjm> :f
<wujek> M - male
<wujek> F - female
<wujek> nie, nie jest to mini
<grek> ahca no i sprawa jasna
<grek> za nic mie mogę znaleść kątowego adapterka mini hdmi 
<grek> chyba istnieje takie coś ? :) potrebuje z aparatu wyjść od razu w bok bo nie ma miejsca są ale duże 
<gjm> Znajdź sobie słownik, mówiłem już.
<Kalafior> czy można zrobić coś jeśli mój "wróg" stworzył program, który w tle otwiera moją stronę i klika w moje reklamy adsense, przez co ta ostatnia instytucja myśli, że to ja stworzyłem ten program i mnie ciągle banuje?
<Dreadlish> jak potrafisz to udowodnić, to co się pytasz?
<Kalafior> nie potrafię, "wiem" że to ten typ, ale nie ma żadnej strony dla tego programu tylko po prostu rozprzestrzenił go i tyle
<Kalafior> problem jest taki, że otwierają moją stronę i "klikają" prawdopodobnie mają jakiś silnik firefoxa zintegrowany i dzięki temu program jeszcze klika w te reklamy
<Kalafior> to teraz mam ten ctr na poziomie, że każdy kto wchodzi klika w reklamę :/
<Kalafior> więc wygodniej jest im mnie zbanować, żeby reklamodawcy nie czepiali się ich, że ludzie wchodzą a nic nei kupują
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Hej
<Bercik> o/
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Buractwo siê szerzy na oficjalnej polskiej stronce ubuntu
<CrazyAngryPigeon> S³yszeliœcie ten ¿art? Ubuntu (Linux) to system w którym u¿ytkownik musi borykaæ siê z problemami, których nie ma w innych OS-ach :)
<gjm> Słyszałeś że powinieneś zmienić kodowanie?
<gjm> Poza tym: niezły suchar.
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Mam Viste SP2 i na drugiej partycji Ubuntu 12.10 i wiecej problemow mam z ubuntu niz vista
<CrazyAngryPigeon> chocby z kodekami
<gjm> Może to nie wina Ubuntu? <:
<CookieM> ja nie narzekam; jeśli o odtwarzanie multimediów, ubuntu nie ma sobie równych
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Napewno lapka... nie sprawia problemow sluchania radia ze streamu a na ubuntu wywala mi po 30 sekundach ze kodeka nie mam...
<CrazyAngryPigeon> i sobie moge reinstalowac instalowac czy kompilowac
<gjm> ""ubuntu nie ma sobie równych"
<gjm> wat
<gjm> Jakoś inni nie mają takich problemów.
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Znajomy informatyk juz mi mowil jakie problemy ma linuks ze sterownikami dzwieku
<CrazyAngryPigeon> ze jedne dzialaja a aktualizacja moze nie dzialac
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Inny to znaczy kto? 90 % uzytkownikow internetu - patrz Windows?
<gjm> Na hasło "znajomy informatyk" zawsze mi się japa cieszy.
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Grafik, ktory pracuje na windzie bo na linuksie nie ma profesjonalnych programow jak adobe
<gjm> To grafik czy informatyk?
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Zreszta dziekuje za system ktory sie deinstalujac nie usuwa GRUB-a i trzeba szukac plytki do naprawy MBR, bo linuks jakos od dawna nie potrafi usunac sie z grubem...
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Juz 2 razy mialem ten problem
<gjm> Nigdy nie potrafił.
<CrazyAngryPigeon> patrz a windows nie robi problemow z MBR
<Dreadlish> CrazyAngryPigeon: wywalałeś keidyś windowsa?
<gjm> Ale to nie jest przecież żaden problem.
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Jak nie - trzeba miec plytke windy by naprawic MBR
<gjm> GRUBem równie dobrze możesz odpalać Windowsa.
<Dreadlish> CrazyAngryPigeon: pytam - wywalałeś kiedyś windowsa?
<gjm> MBR jest cały i zdrowy.
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Jak usune Ubuntu to nie mam nic procz informacji GRUB-a o braku OS
<CrazyAngryPigeon> A ktos byl ak inteligentny w w Linuksie, ze GRUB jest wowczas niemodyfikowalny
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Sobie moge pisac komendy
<Dreadlish> CrazyAngryPigeon: bo jak się wywala partycje, to skąd ma grub cokolwiek przeczytać.
<Dreadlish> CrazyAngryPigeon: a jak masz prompt gruba, to normalnei możesz wszystko zabootować
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Jak wywala partycje windowsa to mnie MBR nie katuje
<Dreadlish> CrazyAngryPigeon: tylko pewnie masz bana na google.
<Dreadlish> tak, mbr cie nie katuje, tylko wypisuje ładnie, że nie ma pliku NTLDR
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Nic takiego nie ma
<Dreadlish> co jest równoznaczne z 
<Dreadlish> 15:40:59 CrazyAngryPigeon | Jak usune Ubuntu to nie mam nic procz informacji GRUB-a o braku OS
<CrazyAngryPigeon> od windowsa XP
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Wywalisz Winde i jedyne co sie pojawi to informacja ze nie wykryto OS
<Dreadlish> tsa.
<Dreadlish> yhy.
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Wywalisz Ubuntu to zaladuje sie niekompletny GRUB
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Jeszcze mi wmawiaj ze jest inaczej
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Miliard razy usuwalem winde i linuxa
<Dreadlish> ta.
<gjm> CrazyAngryPigeon: Zainstaluj Windowsa i Ubuntu, używaj bootloadera Windowsa, wywal go, co się stanie?
<Dreadlish> yhy.
<CrazyAngryPigeon> i Linux za kazdym razem pieprzyl mi rozruch
<Belzebub> bry
<gjm> Nikt Ci nie każe używać GRUBa.
<Dreadlish> gjm: bidżej by wywalił już go za przeklinanie.
<gjm> Nie jestem BJ :)
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Za jakie przeklinanie?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: cześć bidżej, wywal go za przeklinanie kolego purysto :v
<Dreadlish> a nie, sorry - bidżej reaguje tylko na pare nicków, które dodają mu +100 do fejmu
<Dreadlish> jak żyć
<BlessJah> jakie przeklinanie?
<gjm> Dreadlish: Od ma znajomego informatyka, nie przetłumaczysz.
<gjm> s/Od/On/
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Gimbaza widze tutaj sie zbiera piewcy wizszosci linuksa nad winda...
<CookieM> użył przypraw
<Dreadlish> gjm: oh, to po co tu przychodzi?
<CrazyAngryPigeon> bo mam problema
<Dreadlish> masz bana na google?
<Dreadlish> czy coś poważniejszego?
<gjm> To masz problem.
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Wlasnie to jest problem z polska spolecznoscia wolnego oprogramowania - prostactwo i buractwo szerzy sie fapujac miedzy soba jacy to sa zajefajni odpalajac terminal
<Dreadlish> ja się pytam, jaki jest Twój problem?
<gjm> Jak na razie to Ty zachowujesz się jak burak i ignorant.
<Dreadlish> jeśli nie sformułujesz problemu, to jak mamy ci go pomóc
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Napisalem zart
<CrazyAngryPigeon> I wszyscy focha zaczeli strzelac
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Dystansu do siebie
<CrazyAngryPigeon> to wy za cholere nie macie
<Dreadlish> CrazyAngryPigeon: to zapytam jeszcze raz - jaki jest twój problem.
<Dreadlish> tak bardzo rzeczowo i sucho.
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Ubuntu wywala mi blad z kodekiem Pythonilestam
<Dreadlish> ileśtam.
<Dreadlish> bardzo dużo mi powiedziałeś.
<gjm> Rzeczowe.
<Dreadlish> paczek związanych z pythonem jest conajmniej pare tysięcy.
<CrazyAngryPigeon> PNo a ile kodekow potrzebuje wbudowany do ubuntu odtwarzacz radia
<Dreadlish> znając życie wystarczy mu pare pluginów do gstreamera
<Dreadlish> pewnie -bad i -ugly
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Jakos nie musze meczyc sie na windzie by posluchac radia -.-
<CrazyAngryPigeon> I nie musze wiedziec o istnieniu kodekow
<Dreadlish> tak, pooglądaj film w rmvb
<gjm> To po co używasz Ubuntu? lol
<Dreadlish> na pewno nie musisz wiedzieć o ich istnieniu wtedy.
<CrazyAngryPigeon> sciagnej VLC i mam wszystko
<Dreadlish> bo windows nie potrafi Ci otworzyć takiego pliku.
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Ubuntu nasciaga mi jeszcze pakiety
<gjm> CrazyAngryPigeon: 
<gjm> 15:48   CrazyAngryP │ Wlasnie to jest problem z polska spolecznoscia wolnego oprogramowania - prostactwo i buractwo szerzy sie fapujac miedzy soba jacy to sa zajefajni odpalajac terminal
<Dreadlish> to na ubuntu ściągnij vlc i będziesz miał lol.
<Dreadlish> CrazyAngryPigeon: wiesz, otwórz sobie katalog z vlc i nalicz ile masz tam plików .dll
<gjm> Nie chcę nic mówić, ale VLC też jest Open…
<CrazyAngryPigeon> I we wbudowanym odtwarzaczu VLC ubuntu wyala mi blad z kodekiem po 30 sekundach sluchania -.-
<Dreadlish> pod ubuntu nie masz .dll, tylko zainstaluje Ci pare paczek z bibliotekami
<CrazyAngryPigeon> to k-lite matko
<CrazyAngryPigeon> i moge w WMP sluchac.
<Dreadlish> czyli musisz wiedzieć o ich istnieniu.
<Dreadlish> więc tu twój fail
<Dreadlish> 'wywala błąd'
<Dreadlish> JAKI błąd
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Python 5.17
<CrazyAngryPigeon> cos takiego
<Dreadlish> ogólnikami gadasz i butthurt, że nie potrafisz dostać odpowiedzi
<Dreadlish> tsja.
<Dreadlish> dokładniej.
<Dreadlish> nie 'coś takiego'
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Co dokladniej?
<gjm> Python 5 :D
<CrazyAngryPigeon> Error loading codec Python5.17
<CrazyAngryPigeon> czy 517
<CrazyAngryPigeon> cos z 5
<Dreadlish> popatrz jeszcze raz na ten error.
<Dreadlish> i przeczytaj go dokładnie.
<gjm> CrazyAngryPigeon: _skopiuj_ i _wklej_
<Dreadlish> a to najlepiej.
<gjm> Albo zrób screena.
<Dreadlish> z ludźmi jest jak z google
<Dreadlish> jak zadasz dokładne pytanie, to dostaniesz dokładną odpowiedź.
<gjm> Podajesz niepełne dane i się dziwisz że nie możesz uzyskać odpowiedzi.
<CrazyAngryPigeon> dobra wywalam ubuntu nara
<Dreadlish> bo tak, to mogę cie tylko odesłać do google
<gjm> [solved]
<Dreadlish> tak.
<Dreadlish> potwierdzam
<gjm> W sumie dobrze, chamidło.
<Dreadlish> straszny buraczyk :/
<Dreadlish> bo ma 'kolege informatyka'
<Dreadlish> i pewnie bana na google
<Dreadlish> bo znając życie jakby przepisał error do google i dopisał na końcu ubuntu, to by pierwsze co mu wyskoczyło, to paczka, którą powinien ściągnąć :f
<CookieM> ale za to ma nieskalane sumienie
<gjm> O matko, a ten znowu…
<Dreadlish> CookieM: nie skalał się wejściem na google.pl
<CookieM> Tak.
<Bercik> czesto tu macie takich agentow?
<Belzebub> Agentów Tomków? :>
<Bercik> no ten to był akurat Gołąb
<Bercik> :P
<gjm> Bercik: Zdarzają się.
<Bercik> kurde już tyle czasu minęło... a dobrego zamiennika google readera nie ma i nie ma ;(
<Belzebub> Bercik: jest :) facebook :D
<Bercik> bicz... pliz
<Bercik> Noga moja tam nie postanie.
<Bercik> a raczej moje pakiety.. bo chętnie bym dla nich pracował :3
<anemus> ktoś używa bumblebee?
<Stirlitz> http://www.theverge.com/2012/2/24/2822891/windows-desktop-ui-concept
<CookieM> na moje oko za dużo kantów
<anemus> met... sory modern ui? "I to jest ciekawa koncepcja" tylko kafli brak
<anemus> nie no nie mogę bez kafli?
<Stirlitz> a mnie sie bardzo podoba, jeszcze ten "panel" do góry i weź moje pieniądze
<kklimonda> to ładnie wygląda na mockupach
<kklimonda> tak jak facebook home
<Stirlitz> a to wiadomo
<gjm> Stirlitz: Jest podobny theme gtk2/gtk3.
<kklimonda> windows 8 wygląda całkiem fajnie
<anemus> bo jest fajny
<kklimonda> albo nowy Office
<Stirlitz> gjm, pewnie dlatego mi sie podoba ;)
<gjm> Stirlitz: http://browse.deviantart.com/art/Numix-GTK3-theme-360223962
<gjm> Ale z 3.8 pewnie nie będzie działał.
<kklimonda> gjm: jak zawsze w Linuksie: "minął miesiąc, czas popsuć wszystkie API" ;)
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, co z tego że 8 jest ładne, jak na nadaje sie tylko na tablet albo laptopa
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: e tam
<anemus> fajne jest i już
<gjm> kklimonda: Strasznie mnie to wkurza, po upgradzie do 3.6 miałem lekko rozwalony theme, autor dostosował do 3.6, nacieszyłem się chwile to znowu upgrade.
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, ekhm przy duzych +1 monitorach jest do bani 
<gjm> Zdenerwowałem się, downgrade i wstrzymałem gtk3.
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: czemu?
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: metro w ogóle nie musisz ruszać
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, ok nie muszę ale taka zdjęcioprzegladarka działa tylko wtrybie pełnoekranowym
<Stirlitz> strach jak przepisza kalkulator
<Stirlitz> gjm, nowe uniyu wyglada bardzo podobnie
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie ustawić desktopowy program jako domyślny
<Stirlitz> unity*
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, ale tamten nie jest zły, i w końcu ten "kalkulator" też bedę musiał z zewnątrz zainstalować
<gjm> Nie wiem jak wygląda nowe Unity, postawiłem na minimalizm: http://gjm.rootedker.nl/screenshots/27_04_2013.png
<Stirlitz> gjm, ja ogólnie nie lubię czerni nawet na pasku, przeszkadza mi kontrast
<gjm> Kolor paska mam pod tło terminala, a tło terminala pod colorsceme w vimie :)
<gjm> colorscheme*
<anemus> ja mam wszystko czarno-białe + wszystkie pośrednie szarości
<kklimonda> ja się ostatnio wysiliłem
<kklimonda> i zmieniłem standardową tapetę
<Stirlitz> systemową w czym? bo ani w ubuntu ani w osx mi sie nie chciało
<Stirlitz> rzadko widuję pulpit 
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-04
<ntat> Jak można użyć time wewnątrz bashowego skryptu? Chciałem zmierzyć czas wykonywania skryptu ale polecenie time musi znajdować się wewnątrz tego skryptu.
<jacekowski> normalnie
<jacekowski> ale calosci nie zmierzysz
<jacekowski> mozesz zrobic date na poczatku i na koncu
<ntat> jacekowski, tak, to wiem
<ntat> ale myślałem, że można zmierzyć, jakiś wydzielony blok w skrypcie
<ntat> tzn. wszystko po time
<jacekowski> nie
<ntat> czyli zostaje date
<BlessJah> mozna zmierzyc czas
<BlessJah> paste.ubuntu.com/5631778/
<BlessJah> ntat: 
<BlessJah> ale ta ubuntowa wklejarka smieszna
<ntat> BlessJah, ok, dzięki zaraz sprawdze, bo właśnie kończę zamieniać sekundy na minuty i godziny z date:P
<Voldenet> ntat: po co
<ntat> żeby odjąc czas początkowy od końcowego
<BlessJah> date +'%s'
<Voldenet> a nie lepiej date +%s%N
<Voldenet> coby mieć dokładniejszy czas
<ntat> dobra...
<BlessJah> aż taka precyzja?
<BlessJah> meh
<Voldenet> BlessJah: jak exec time mierzysz, to chyba się przyda
<BlessJah> nie wiemy na jakiej precyzji mu zależy i jakich rzędów czas mierzymy
<ntat> sekundy wystarczą, żeby podać orietnacyjny czas tworzenia plików
<ntat> +%s jest ok:D
<ntat> dzięki BlessJah 
<BlessJah> spoko
<ntat> Wychodzi na to, że żeby rozpakować plik .odg, dokonać odpowiedniej zamiany tekstu i spakować go z powrotem, mój AMD 900 MHz potrzebuje średnio 1 s:)
<ntat> Przy 4 plikach wyszło ok. 5 s razem ze sprzątaniem śmieci, czyli usuwaniem pozostałości z dysku
<Quintasan> \o
<Ashiren> cool story bro
<Ashiren> happy Caturday :3 http://i.imgur.com/EvdrNsW.gif
<Dreadlish> koty soboty
<Dominiol> :P
<Ashiren> :o
<Quintasan> Hmm
<Quintasan> Caturday - Kobota?
<prs> http://wklej.org/id/1029975/
<prs> ntat: ↑
<ntat> prs, już mam rozwiązanie ale dzięki:)
<dziq> cze
<dziq> ktoś sie spotkał z czymś takim, że po instalacji systemu z obrazy alterante i doinstalowaniu ubuntu-desktop w unity nie widać interface karty wifi
<dziq> a normalnie jest do sieci wifi podłączony tyle, że nie można tego wybrać 
<dziq> Sieć Wi-Fi  urządzenie nieobsługiwane
<dziq> wtf
<Dreadlish> ech
<Dreadlish> co masz za nic od wifi?
<mati75> linux-firmware zainstaluj
<Dreadlish> czasem oprócz tego jest jeszcze firmware-cośtam
<Dreadlish> ale to zależy od nica ;d
<dziq> sieć działą
<dziq> nawet jestem teraz podłączony 
<Dreadlish> no ale co geez
<Dreadlish> dziq: to może przeinstaluj networkmanagera
<Dreadlish> sprawdź czy jesteś w wszystkich grupach
<Dreadlish> etc.
<dziq> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/05/04/wifi.png
<dziq> widzą>
<Dreadlish> a w logach networkmanagera nie masz nic?
<dziq> Dreadlish: ale on działa
<dziq> oprócz tego apletu 
<Dreadlish> no to aplet przeinstaluj jezu.
<dziq> jak on się tu zwie
<Dreadlish> nm-applet
<dziq> bo nie network-manager-applet
<Dreadlish> ech
<dziq> :>\
<dziq> nie ma czegoś takiego
<Dreadlish> lol.
<dziq> no lol jak chuj
<Voldenet> przeklina alert
<Voldenet> przeklina alert
<dziq> chujn to nie przekleństwo
<dziq> *chuj
<Voldenet> Powies
<Voldenet> to 
<Voldenet> sędziemu
<Quintasan> ...
<Quintasan> dziq: A raczysz topic przeczytać?
<gjm> dziq: Tu nie można.
<dziq> oj dobra
<dziq> już się zachowuję
<dziq> co nie zmienia faktu, że problem jest irytujący
<gjm> killall nm-applet, i odpal w terminalu.
<gjm> Ja tak diagnozuowałem jak mi na Archu nie działał.
<gjm> diagnozowałem even
<gjm> A, applet masz, tylko Ci nie pokazuje urządzeń.
<gjm> Hm…
<Dreadlish> grupy?
<dziq> no weź przestań 
<dziq> powinno działać odrazu
<gjm> Jakiś koleś miał zainstalowanego connmana, który przejmował zarządzanie siecią i też tak miał, nie instalowałeś może?
<dziq> nie 
<dziq> fresh install z alternate iso
<gjm> >IMHO there is a bug in package management system.
<dziq> bo musiałem ustawić partycje
<gjm> dziq: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1082283&p=6814830#post6814830
<gjm> Spróbuj tego.
<dziq> sec
<dziq> nic z tego to samo 
<gjm> Więc: grep -i networkmanager /var/log/syslog
<Paelius> ekhem - ktoś się zna na virtual machine oracle'a?
<gjm> Ktoś pewnie tak.
<Dreadlish> vm oracla
<Dreadlish> czyli vbox? ;d
<Paelius> Dreadlish: oui
<Dreadlish> no to na czym tu sie znać?
<Paelius> co zrobic gdy gui w linuksie w vboxie siadzie
<Dreadlish> w sensie...?
<dziq> solved
<gjm> Paelius: Znaczy gui gościa (linux)?
<dziq> rm -rf /etc/NetworkManager/system-connections
<gjm> Jak na to wpadłeś?
<Paelius> gjm: chodzi ci o system w vboksie?
<gjm> Mi o nic nie chodzi, to Ty masz problem.
<gjm> Ale tak.
<gjm> Gość to system który odpalasz w VM.
<Paelius> Dreadlish: po pięknym, fioletowym "ubuntu" wywala (wewnatrz vboxa) "The system is running in low-graphics mode. Your screen, graphics card, and input device settings could not be detected correctly. You will need to configure these yourself"
<gjm> Zainstaluj virtualbox guest additions.
<Paelius> gjm: no to tak, gui goscia (linux)
<Paelius> wlasnie po instalacji tego czegos mi sie to zrobilo
<gjm> No to skonfiguruj.
<gjm> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/
<Paelius> gjm: ta ramka jest w trybie graficznym
<dziq> gjm: znalazłem gdzieś
<Paelius> gjm: a w trybie tekstowym nie umiem edytować plików
<ftpd> Czas się nauczyć.
<ftpd> Potrzeba matką wynalazców!
<gjm> Więc przejdź do TTY: Host+F1 (Host to zwykle prawy Ctrl)
<ftpd> Prawy?
<ftpd> Całe życie lewego używałem.
<gjm> >VirtualBox reserves a special key on your keyboard for itself: the "host key". By default, this is the right Control key on your keyboard; on a Mac host, the default host key is the left Command key.
<ftpd> A Xy się w Ubuntu teraz nie robią 'ładnie' po reboocie?
<ftpd> W sensie, tak naprawdę po każdym odpaleniu xserwera?
<Paelius> ftpd: raczej mysle, ze to problem vboksa a nie ubuntu
<Paelius> i nie, nie robi sie "ladnie"
<ftpd> No, bo po zainstalowaniu guest additions zmienił Ci się device karty i w ogóle.
<Paelius> ftpd: do VBOXADD... mam brak dostępu
<Paelius> więc nie zainstaluje
<ftpd> Czekaj, ale przecież napisałeś, że już zainstalowałeś.
<Paelius> zainstalowałem zgodnie z http://www.dedoimedo.com/computers/virtualbox-guest-addons.html - potem byl restart i sie spsulo
<Paelius> gjm: gdzie ten xorg?
<gjm> Hm?
<Paelius> no fizycznie w ktorym katalogu?
<ftpd> W /etc/Xorg
<ftpd> Czy tam /etc/X11
<ftpd> plik generalnie xorg.conf
<gjm> /etc/X11
<gjm> No ale chyba dałem Ci link…
<Paelius> mam plik xorg.conf.failsafe ?
<ftpd> to ten stary, z diwajsami przez guest additions, jak mniemam.
<Paelius> gjm: w linku jest /etc/xorg.conf
<Paelius> ftpd: zmienic nazwe?
<ftpd> Jezu, trochę samodzielności.
<Paelius> ftpd: mowisz do osby, ktora operuje na dos-windows - nie wiem czy w ubuntu mozna ot tak po prostu zmienic
<gjm> Spróbuj, nic wielkiego się nie stanie jeśli nie zadziała.
<ftpd> Paelius, Historia Twojego życia mnie nie interesuje. Nie dostaniesz rozwiązania na tacy, sprawdzaj sam i kombinuj.
<Paelius> ftpd: jak sie ma czas to mozna
<ftpd> Paelius, Nie mam czasu.
<Paelius> ftpd: chodzilo mi raczej o to, ze trudno znalezc osoby, ktore zdziałają to co mi potrzebne - bo te ktore znam robia w wolontariacie
<Paelius> podmienilem, x-y zastartowaly, ale w zlej rozdzielczosci (1024x768). Jako ze kiedys juz mialem ten problem stwierdzilem, ze sprobuje zainstalowac (nadpisac) dodatkowe sterowniki goscia - usunac te sterowniki mi sie udalo, natomiast obecnie staram sie je na powrot zainstalowac i jest zwis
<Paelius> wyłączyć?
<dweller> Paelius: na windowsie tego vboksa masz?
<dweller> jak tak to wex vmware player, lepszy, szybszy i ma nienadzorowaną instalację
<m477> przeinstalowalem ubuntu i mam zablokowane wlaczenie mozliwosci laczenia sie z sieciami bezprzewodowymi oO
<Belzebub> m477: bywa, z mp40 strzelasz? :>
<m477> Belzebub: he? to chyba jakas braon z WW II?
<m477> bron
<m477> nie wiem o co kaman
<Belzebub> m477: nom, sugeruję się nickiem :D
<m477> Belzebub: moj nick do tego nic nie ma
<anemus> Belzebub: google mówi, że m477 to formularz z wymaganymi dokumentami imigracyjnymi (checklist) do tzw. naturalizacji w USA
<m477> cool
<Belzebub> m477: hmm, nie masz firmware do wlan?
<m477> nie mam
<m477> Belzebub: ale wczesniej tez nic nie instalowalem i dzialalalo
<Belzebub> m477: życie :D
<BlessJah> m477: swoją drogą, skąd pomysł na nick?
<m477> BlessJah: to nie jest moj nick, tylko skrot
<m477> od nicku
<anemus> m477 pewnie modułu nie ładuje bo na czymś się wywala - patrz syslog i dmesg
<m477> anemus: mam Ci wkleic?
<m477> anemus: http://ideone.com/R6VXKH
<m477> sysloga nie ma 
<m477> nie moge znalesc ;/
<jacekowski> [    8.974583] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1030 BGN, REV=0xB0
<jacekowski> [    8.974583] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: Detected Intel(R) Centrino(R) Wireless-N 1030 BGN, REV=0xB0
<jacekowski> jest zaladowane
<jacekowski> [    9.209594] iwlwifi 0000:09:00.0: loaded firmware version 18.168.6.1
<m477> w takim razie, co jest nie tak?
<anemus> wygląda, że jest załadowane i na niczym się nie wywala daj "lspci | grep -i net"
<anemus> m477 i co rozumiesz przez zablokowana?
<m477> ze sie nie da wlaczyc? 
<anemus> m477: daj "rfkill list all" pokaże ci czy blokuje soft czy karta jest zablokowana
<m477> anemus: http://ideone.com/KwqKKC
<anemus> ups hard
<anemus> "udo rfkill unblock all && list all"
<anemus> sudo*
<anemus> m477_  spróbuj "sudo rfkill unblock all && list all"
<anemus> sorki za powtórkę ale widzę, że ci sesja gdzieś wisi
<m477_> anemus: nie ma czegos takiego jak list
<anemus> man rfkill
<anemus> spróbuj rfkill unblock
<anemus> all
<m477_> wydaje mi sie ze uzyles zlej skladni chyba
<m477_> no dalem, sudo rfkill unblock all
<anemus> i teraz wylistuj
<anemus> zobacz czy odblokowane
<m477_> nie
<m477_> nadal zablokowane
<BlessJah> m477_: skrót od jakiego nicku?
<m477_> BlessJah: m477h3w
<BlessJah> to teraz pytanie skąd pomysł na taki nick?
<anemus> m477_: zaraz, a nie masz przełącznika do blokowania karty z przodu lapka?
<anemus> czy z boku?
<m477_> nie mam
<m477_> kontrolka wifi sie swieci
<m477_> anemus: hm lol
<m477_> fn+f2 
<anemus> ;D
<m477_> ale nadal nie wykrywa
<m477_> zadnej sieci
<m477_> tyle ze 'uaktywnilo' systemowo
<m477_> a nie poszlo
<m477_> anemus: dzieki, nie wpadl bym
<anemus> rfkill jest użyteczne
<m477_> na to wychodzi
<buharin> mam pewien problem z programowaniem :P
<m477_> :) ?
<buharin> bo jest biblioteka
<buharin> ktora ma funkcje np. getId getNextNode i cos takiego
<buharin> i dostalem atrape takiej biblioteki gdzie goscie napisali swoje funkcje
<buharin> a ja musze zrobic jakby pomost
<buharin> by to dzialalo
#ubuntu-pl 2013-05-05
<Voldenet> buharin: i w czym niby jest problem?
<buharin> Voldenet, a w sumie w niczym
<buharin> po prostu myslalem
<Voldenet> wiesz że
<Voldenet> jest na to nawet wzorzec projektowy
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> ale w sumie to intuicyjnie każdy wie jak się robi
<buharin> ?
<buharin> ja pisze tak ze
<buharin> opakowuje te metody
<buharin> w inne metody
<buharin> zachowujac te same nazwy
<buharin> ide spac nrz
<shizy_nimaxD> witam jak się kopiuje kilka plików na raz ?
<shizy_nimaxD> a tak poza tym to co tam u was jak mija super długi weekend ?
<shizy_nimaxD> sic jest 9 w pl pewnie wszyscy odsypiają kaca -_-
<wujek> shizy_nimaxD: normalnie sie kopiuje. "cp plik1 plik2 plik3 kat-docelowy"
<shizy_nimaxD> witaj wujek XD
<shizy_nimaxD> dzięki za info ale ja potrzebuje skróciku :>
<Belzebub> damn
<shizy_nimaxD> wujek: chce zrobić tak cp plik1 do plik123
<shizy_nimaxD> Belzebub: się masz XD
<Belzebub> myślałem że siedzę na karachanie przez chwilę
<shizy_nimaxD> to cud
<shizy_nimaxD> wujek: można zrobić tak cp *.np ale to nie rozwiązuje problemu -_-
<jacekowski> mozna petle rzucic
<jacekowski> for i in `seq 1 123` ; do cp plik$i folder/ ; done
<shizy_nimaxD> jacekowski: witaj 
<shizy_nimaxD> a ten $ to ma znaczenie ?
<BlessJah> for i in {1..123}; do
<BlessJah> :>
<shizy_nimaxD> rany a konsola miała być taka fajna
<shizy_nimaxD> ^^
<shizy_nimaxD> a jak zmienić nazwę wielu plikom na raz ? XD
<shizy_nimaxD> hmm 0o
<shizy_nimaxD> nie wiem czemu ale zadziałało mi cp powerofconcentration_*.mps ~/zen/PowerOfConcentrationBook/exp1/ trik z * 
<shizy_nimaxD> tego nie spodziewała się nawet hiszpańska inkwizycja! 
<shizy_nimaxD> a jak dałem rm z gwiazdką to grzecznie pyta czy usunąć ...
<shizy_nimaxD> ^^!
<shizy_nimaxD> miałem szczęście ze się nazywają podobnie
<shizy_nimaxD> a jak usunąć pliki z zakresu dat tworzenia ? XD
<shizy_nimaxD> rany jest tyle możliwości ... 
<dziq> jo
<dziq> http://wstaw.org/m/2013/05/05/IMG-20130505-00010.jpg
<dziq> ma ktos coś podobnego
<dziq> stopping early crypto disk fail
<ftpd> bastetmilo, Najlepszego.
<bastetmilo> ftpd: dziękuje :)
<ftpd> bastetmilo, Specjalnie piszę na kanale, jakby inni zapomnieli :P
<bastetmilo> :D
<bastetmilo> ftpd: kochany jesteś w takim razie :)
<ftpd> Ba!
<inkwizytor> ftpd: ja nie zapomniałem, ale nie lubię kobiet :E
<anemus> ja nie mam zielonego pojęcia co to za okazja ale w ogóle mało wiem
<yasiek> Witam, mam takie głupie pytanie... mianowicie mam Lapka Samsung NP550P7C i chciałbym na nim zainstalować obok WIN 8 Elementary OS
<yasiek> Wyłączam Secure Boot 
<yasiek> a "bios" nie widzie partycji z eOS
<yasiek> jakiś pomysł ?
#ubuntu-pl 2014-04-28
<nvll> 1st
<denysonique_> Siemka
<m477> lepiej windowsa zainstalowac pierwszego a potem linuxa na tym samym dysk?
<kklimonda> w jakim sensie "lepiej"?
<m477> mniejsza szansa ze cos sie zj***e
<kklimonda> jak chcesz dual boota, to wygodniej jest instalować linuksa jako drugi system, bo wykryje windowsa i skonfiguruje boot loadera byś mógł wybierać system przy starcie
<m477> no wlasnie, a windows tego nie robi?
<Dreadlish> nie.
<m477> a to dran
<gjm> bo to windows
 * m477 zastanawia sie czy przejsc na nowego lts'a czy pozostac przy 12.04...
<kklimonda> jak nie musisz, to poczekaj
<m477> w jakims sensie nie musze
<m477> bo i tak bede robil reinstalke
<m477> tylko ze z kubuntu korzystam
<m477> bo od gnoma mnie oczy bola
<TheNumb> W 14.04 dalej zepsuty nm-connection-editor ;/
<TheNumb> Olaboga. I jak ja zaimportuję moją konfigurację do vpn? ;f
<kklimonda> hmm, działało jeszcze w becie (importowałem vpna)
<TheNumb> kklimonda: wiem, że działało.
<TheNumb> Potem coś spieprzyli.
<TheNumb> Bug wisi i nikt się nim nie interesuje.
<kklimonda> hihi
<TheNumb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-applet/+bug/1295439
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1295439 in network-manager-applet (Ubuntu) "nm-connection-editor crashed with SIGSEGV in g_closure_invoke()" [High,Confirmed]
<TheNumb> lubotu3: good job.
<kklimonda> dobrze wiedzieć, że dalej pamiętają jakie są ich priorytety ;)
<TheNumb> No ba.
<TheNumb> Convergence.
<TheNumb> Importance ustawione na High
<TheNumb> Etam
<TheNumb> Pracownicy canonicala nie korzystają z VPN.
<kklimonda> podejrzewam, że nie wszystkim crashuje
<TheNumb> kklimonda: sprawdź u siebie jak będziesz miał czas.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<kklimonda> nie mam teraz desktopowego ubuntu
<TheNumb> ;o
<TheNumb> Jak tak można?
<TheNumb> :(
<kklimonda> welp
<kklimonda> czekam aż się ogarną i unity8+mir zrobią na desktopie
<kklimonda> wtedy zobaczę, czy jest jakaś poprawa
<TheNumb> kklimonda: KDE?
<TheNumb> Męczysz.
<kklimonda> nie trawię KDE
<kklimonda> próbowałem
<TheNumb> gnom?
<kklimonda> nie trawię gnome :D
<TheNumb> :|
<TheNumb> No to xfce ;p
<kklimonda> mhm, ale xfce mi się nie podoba z kolei ;)
<gjm> no jak baba
<gjm> Pantheon?
<TheNumb> pantheon też kupa
<TheNumb> :<
<kklimonda> unity mi się podoba
<kklimonda> ale działa jak kupa
<m477> fluxbox fajny
<kklimonda> mm... ten.. no.. i3wm chyba też fajny
<TheNumb> blackbox
<kklimonda> ale szkoda życia mi
<TheNumb> kklimonda: jest jeszcze ten, no, mate ;-)
<TheNumb> ( ͡° ͜ʖ ͡°)
<gjm> cynamon
<TheNumb> cynamon kupa.
<ftpd> fluxbox najlepszy.
<TheNumb> ta, z fbpanelem
<TheNumb> ._.
<ftpd> Nie, bez.
<kklimonda> TheNumb: moim największym problemem jest to, że to do czego używam linuksa na desktopie mam w wirtualnej maszynie do której łączę się ssh
<kklimonda> i tak na linuskie przez większość czasu siedzę w terminalu
<jacekowski> realistycznie, gdyby microsoft tak nie spier**** powershella
<jacekowski> czyt. po prostu ukradl linuxowego shella z gnu utilsami
<kklimonda> msys2 jest całkiem ok
<kklimonda> ma nawet package managera..
<jacekowski> to nie mialbys potrzeby uzywac linuxa
<kklimonda> nie do końca, sporo rzeczy łatwiej mi jest skonfigurować pod linuksem)
<kklimonda> no ale żadna z nich nie jest akurat desktopowa
<kklimonda> swoją drogą PS chyba nie był pisany z myślą o byciu shellem interaktywnym
<m477> czy jest sens LVM ustawiac przy instalacji, dla zwyklego zjadacza chleba?
<TheNumb> nie
<m477> bo?
<TheNumb> bo nie
<TheNumb> Niepotrzebnie komplikujesz sobie życie.
<m477> dodatkowo to szyfrowanie co instalator oferuje jest do d**py no nie?
<kklimonda> w jakim sensie?
<m477> kiedys mialem problem po reinstalacji z odszyfrowaniem danych
<m477> i mi radzili zeby innego uzywac na przyszlosc
<kklimonda> afair jak zaszyfrujesz katalog, to daje ci klucz który masz zapisać w bezpiecznym miejscu, i którego możesz użyc do zdeszyfrowania danych w razie snafu
<m477> chyba luksa mi tu ktos polecal
<m477> ze niby najlepszy
<kklimonda> są inne
<kklimonda> ecryptfs jest prostszy do skonfigurowania
<m477> chcialbym cos idiotoodpornego :)
<kklimonda> to szyfrowanie, nie wiem czy da się zrobić w pełni idioto odporne tbh
<m477> zeby potem nie stracic danych
<TheNumb> m477: to nie szyfruj.
<TheNumb> : D
<m477> nie no musze
<m477> a co lepsze eCryptfs czy LUKS?
<m477> albo wygodniejsze i prostrze
<kklimonda> wygodniejszy i prostszy będzie ecryptfs
<kklimonda> (chociażby dlatego, że masz go przy instalacji jako opcję)
<m477> no wlasnie mi nie polecano tego szyfrowania co jest przy instalacji
<kklimonda> dm-crypt jest chyba wydajniejszy (szczególnie w przypadku sparse plików, z którym ecryptfs sobie średnio radzi)
<jacken> m477: eCryptfs dziala dobrze nie ma sie co go bac
<m477> jacken: i to jest to do wyboru przy instalacji?
<jacken> m477: tak
<m477> bo kiedys mialem sporo problemu z odszyforwaniem partycji po reinstalcji systemu
<m477> i mi powiedziano ze to smiec jest
<jacken> m477: jak uzyjesz luksa to wszyscy uzytkownicy bede musiali znac haslo zeby uruchomic system poza tym
<m477> i zeby np luksa uzywac
<m477> to akurat nie prblem
<jacken> m477: no to Ci zle powiedzieli i tyle. Uzyli Ci ludzie jakichs argumentow sensownych dlaczego jest zly?
<m477> jacken: nie ale zdaje sie ze wypowiadal sie tutaj ktos z elity, nie wiem czy nie jacekowski
<jacken> m477: no to sie mylil :)
<jacken> m477: no ale jak sie boisz to uzyj LUKS i tyle
<m477> ze ten przy instalatorze jest zly?
<m477> ogolnie to sie natym nie znam i chcialem cos prostego
<jacken> m477: tak
<m477> ale zebym potem wrazie czego nie stracil danych :<
<jacken> m477: no to Ci pare osob juz mowilo eCryptfs (czyli ten w instalatorze)
<jacken> m477: jak sie boisz o dane to zrob kopie bezpieczenstwa a nie kombinuj ktore szyfrowanie nejlepsze jest
<m477> jacken: i czym ta kopie polecasz zrobic?
<kklimonda> ubuntu ma zainstalowane narzędzie
<m477> to chyba slepy jestem
<kklimonda> deja dup się zwie
<kklimonda> nakładka graficzna na duplicity, które jest bardzo dobrym narzędziem do robienia backupów
<jacken> obojetne czy w sumie, nawet tar+gpg+rsync moze byc do kopii
<m477> kklimonda: w kubuntu tego nie mam
<jacken> zalezy jak wazne dane, jak czesto sie zmieniaja
<kklimonda> mhm, deweloperzy kubuntu sami dobierają sobie paczki
<kklimonda> możesz doinstalować zawsze
<m477> no moge
<m477> no chce miec caly czas system zaszyfrowany
<BlessJah> jak juz sie z backupami rozkrecacie, to podrzuccie cos do syncowania
<BlessJah> mam dwa lapki i chce je synchronizowac, ale zeby przypadkiem nie nadpisal zmian jak konflikt sie pojawi
<kklimonda> dropbox?
<BlessJah> jakby dalo sie na wlasnym serwerze jeszcze
<BlessJah> ewentualnie opakowac DB mechanizmem szyfrowania przed wlozeniem i deszyfrowania po wyjeciu
<kklimonda> git-annex w trybie assistant
<kklimonda> podejrzewam (bo nie używałem na tyle by potwierdzić) że jakoś musi sobie sensownie radzić z konfliktami
<BlessJah> w anneksie trzymam duze rzeczy
<kklimonda> no to będzie mniejszy learning curve
<BlessJah> wsadzic i zapomniec: iso, instalki, archiwa, tarballe
<kklimonda> assistant robi z git annexa praktycznie klon dropboxa jak masz własny serwer
<BlessJah> juz szukam/czytam
<BlessJah> kklimonda: z git annexem jest ten problem, ze mam losowe ip z dhcp
<m477> a bezpieczne jest wrzucanie plikow na dropboxa? czy szyfrowane tam sie wrzuca
<BlessJah> m477: i tak je juz maja
<BlessJah> chyba ze bawisz sie w chroota
<BlessJah> ^^
<m477> BlessJah: co maja, szyfrowanie?
<BlessJah> pliki
<kklimonda> BlessJah: so?
<m477> czyli mowisz ze jako chmura DB jest bezpieczny?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: od tego własny serwer
<kklimonda> BlessJah: assistanta można skonfigurować, by używał zewnętrznego serwera jako transport
<kklimonda> m477: na dropboxa wrzucają ci się w niezaszyfrowanej formie
<BlessJah> kklimonda: local discovery, jak w DB
<kklimonda> chyba, że sobie tak skonfigurowałeś by je szyfrowało wcześniej
<BlessJah> db chyba nie umie
<kklimonda> no niezbyt
<kklimonda> local discovery nie ma nic poza DB chyba tak naprawdę
<kklimonda> chociaż w sumie nie wiem
<BlessJah> kklimonda: to trzeba napisac
<m477> czyli najlepiej samemu szyfrowac?
<kklimonda> assitant używa xmpp do rozgłaszania plików
<kklimonda> zmian*
<gjm> ROT13
<kklimonda> więc może potrafi też jakoś komunikować się po sieci lokalnej
<BlessJah> kklimonda: skryptologia zestawiajaca tymczasowe remote'y?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: na przykład, dunno jak podmiana remote będzie współdziałać z assistantem though
<BlessJah> do tej pory w ogole o assistqance nie wiedzialem
<kklimonda> https://git-annex.branchable.com/assistant/local_pairing_walkthrough/ jest coś takiego
<kklimonda> dunno jak dobrze działa, i na jakiej zasadzie
<kklimonda> gościu w ogóle fajne rzeczy robi z gitem
<kklimonda> teraz kombinuje, aby dodać do git-annex tagowanie
<BlessJah> ten od git-annexa?
<kklimonda> ta
<BlessJah> jakby jeszcze dalo sie spiac je bezposrednio kablem...
<BlessJah> http://git-annex.branchable.com/encryption/
<BlessJah> kklimonda: annex jest duzo duzo mocniejszy niz myslalem
<kklimonda> git annex jest w ogóle genialny
<BlessJah> myslalem ze to takie trzymanie plikow w gitcie, ale bez pelnych checkoutow
<kklimonda> gdzieś w necie jest publiczne repozytorium git annex z masą konferencyjnych talków
<kklimonda> https://github.com/RichiH/conference_proceedings chyba to
<BlessJah> sciagasz tylko to, co chcesz
<BlessJah> :D
<kklimonda> mhm
<BlessJah> github wspiera annexa?
<kklimonda> nie, to normalne repozytorium gita jest ostatecznie
<BlessJah> no tak, remote na jakims dodatkowym?
<BlessJah> aww
<kklimonda> nie pamiętam jak to zrobili tbh
<kklimonda> ale działa ;)
<BlessJah> 12.04 LTS
<BlessJah> wersja wygalada na mocno stara
<kklimonda> ?
<kklimonda> ah, welp 12.04
<BlessJah> kklimonda: mam za stara wersje annexa, nie ma assistance
<kklimonda> cóż, to ogólnie cały problem z linuksem
<kklimonda> szukaj ppa ;)
<kklimonda> albo kombinuj z debianowymi paczkami
<BlessJah> jest ppa
<BlessJah> drugi OS to centos 6.5, tam tez bedzie zabawa
<kklimonda> no, i musisz mieć na obu tę samą (albo podobną) wersję
<kklimonda> b
<kklimonda> bo inaczej będzie narzekać ;)
<BlessJah> same problemy
<probo> witam wszystkich mam maly problem
<probo> zainstalowalem xbmc i podczas instalacji wtyczki ktora umozliwia dostep do tvn playera wyskakuje blad instalacji
<BlessJah> kklimonda: nadal nie ogarniam co sie dzieje pod spodem ale wyglada na to ze git robi to czego oczekuje
<kklimonda> BlessJah: git annex to kurde sporo magii
<kklimonda> i napisane w haskellu
<kklimonda> więc ciężko ogarnąc ;)
<BlessJah> jeszcze annex jak annex
<BlessJah> podmienia pliki na symlinki przed commitem
<BlessJah> ale assistance nie ogarniam
<jacekowski> jak to niby dziala?
<kklimonda> jacekowski: w sensie git annex?
<kklimonda> jacekowski: trzyma w gicie metadane pliku, a plik poza gitem
<kklimonda> plus trochę komend dodaje do gita, by móc kopiować pliki między repozytoriami
<BlessJah> jacekowski: pliki sa trzymane w .git/annex, a w working sa podstawiane symlinki
<kklimonda> no, w ogóle różne losowe aplikacje sobie z tym nie radzą zupełnie :D
<kklimonda> pamiętam, że chciałem w annex trzymać muzykę i patchowałem jakiegoś playera
<kklimonda> potem mi przeszło
<BlessJah> z symlinkami?
<BlessJah> oO
<BlessJah> assistance to jeszcze inaczej, ale nie wiem jak
<kklimonda> assistant robi coś dziwnego ogólnie
<kklimonda> bo przestawia repo gita w raw mode
<kklimonda> czy jak się to zwie
<kklimonda> nie mam pojęcia jak to działa, ale działa
<BlessJah> nom, jak na razie jedynie git log mi tam zadzialal
<BlessJah> wyglada, jakby pliki trafialy normalnie do gita
<BlessJah> $ git cat-file -p feae2e0df8ab005ba009564f98bf5004179320fa
<BlessJah> .git/annex/objects/8P/63/SHA256E-s1010827264--cab6b0458601520242eb0337ccc9797bf20ad08bf5b23926f354198928191da5.iso/SHA256E-s1010827264--cab6b0458601520242eb0337ccc9797bf20ad08bf5b23926f354198928191da5.iso
<BlessJah> bue ogarniam
<jacekowski> ja tam pliki w svnie trzymam
<kklimonda> git annex jest fajny do archiwizowania dużych ilości plików między dyskami, etc.
<kklimonda> tylko, że w sumie nie mam takich archiwów by było sens z niego korzystać
<BlessJah> ja wrzucam tam iso, instalki etc
<BlessJah> wszystko co sie paletalo wszedzie, tylko potem byl problem stwierdzic skad to, co to i czy dziala
#ubuntu-pl 2014-04-29
<ronmu> jak można zmienić w Ubuntu aby programy minimalizowały się po naciśnięciu do paska bocznego (Unity)?
<ronmu> w 14.04 wprowadzono tę opcję ale nie wiem gdzie można to ustawić
<drathir> kiedys ubu tweak o ile dobrze pamietam bylo do roznych trickow... a tak z ciekawosci gdzie teraz sie chowaja ?
<drathir> bry...
<DaZ> siema co tam xD
<kklimonda> ema dazik!
<BlessJah> DaZ: :D
<TheNumb> O, co tutaj robi DaZ?
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: wisi, jak wszyscy użytkownicy
<TheNumb> kicka lurkerom
<TheNumb> :<
<Dreadlish> no to 3/4 kanału trzebaby wywalić
<TheNumb> :DDDD
<TheNumb> O, garr sam wyszedł.
<TheNumb> ;-)
<Dreadlish> on wchodzi i wychodzi
<Dreadlish> tak jak paru innych ;D
<Dreadlish> zresztom
<TheNumb> sresztom
<Dreadlish> kiedyś tu więcej szajsu było
<TheNumb> no.
<TheNumb> I nie wiem co to się stało.
<TheNumb> Wszyscy poinstalowali archa i gentoo czy co? ;/
<TheNumb> Sami rozwiązują swoje problemy.
<Dreadlish> wiesz
<Dreadlish> 'oneoneoneone ide na forum'
<Dreadlish> by zlikwidowali to forum, to by miejsca zaoszczędzili
<Dreadlish> i ile nerwów
<TheNumb> na forum łubudubuduntu nie byłem parę lat.
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Ale w Ingressie to ty exp co?
<TheNumb> Quintasan: co ja co?
<TheNumb> wuuut?
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Grasz w Ingressa czy to ktoś inny?
<TheNumb> Quintasan: enlightened?
<TheNumb> <:
<Quintasan> TheNumb: Elo.
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> Zacząłem miesiąc temu jakoś
<TheNumb> Może trzy tygodnie.
<TheNumb> Quintasan: podobno Lubin niebieski.
<Quintasan> TheNumb: No niestety, jak ostatnio byłem to było niebiesko
<TheNumb> Quintasan: na razie tylko L3 wbiłem
<TheNumb> :F
#ubuntu-pl 2014-04-30
<jacekowski> .utftest
<jacekowski> .utf
<gjm> przekliniaka nie ma
<gjm> qermit zdezerterował
<gjm> [']
<mati75> w końcu studia skończył
<Voldenet> [']
<Lakii> z upc jaki modem/router polecacie ?
<DaZ> ja mam poważny technicolor
<DaZ> w sumie daje okejke
<DaZ> smutłem tylko, że nie ma żadnego telnetowania, czy coś ,_,
<Lakii>  powazny ?:) jakie lacze tym obslugujesz ?
<Lakii> DaZ:
<jacekowski> te tanie zabawki maja wszystkie bardzo podobne procesory
<TheNumb> Technicolor gunwo.
<TheNumb> Nie da się go zbridżować.
<TheNumb> :<<<
<TheNumb> Zresztą ten cisco też ma zablokowane ;f
<Lakii> wlasnie cos czytalem ze niby modem cisco brac
<Lakii> bo reszta to sie nie nadaje
<jacekowski> wszystko to samo
<gjm> ;DDDDDDDDDDDDD
<TheNumb> :D
<Lakii> a co wedlug ciebie jest inne ?
<Lakii> jacekowski:
<gjm> niepełnosprawne dzieci
<Lakii> ;)
<Lakii> i murzyny
<Lakii> ?
<TheNumb> tesz
<ftpd> gjm, A wiesz, co jest smutniejsze niż piesek goniący własny ogon?
<gjm> no nie wiem
<Dreadlish> piesek bez ogona goniący własny ogon.
<ftpd> Nie.
<ftpd> Niepełnosprawne dzieci goniące marzenia <3
<TheNumb> murzyna
<gjm> ;DD
<gjm> A co jest lepszego niż milion dolarów?
<Dreadlish> dwa miliony dolarów
<gjm> Czysta rasowo europa.
<Dreadlish> też.
<Dreadlish> wolałbym jednak dwa miliony dolarów
<Dreadlish> więcej szczęścia
<m477_> gjm: za 200 lat bedzie
<TheNumb> m477_: tak, same araby.
<m477_> wiadomo
<Wizard> /o\
<TheNumb> /o/
<Wizard> Cześć, TheNumb.
<Wizard> Rasisty z was.
<TheNumb> Cześć, Wizard.
<Wizard> Whiskers menu++
<Wizard> Ino błąd ma, po angielsku do mnie gada
<TheNumb> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UtopicUnicorn/ReleaseSchedule
 * TheNumb nie był zachwycony XFCE.
<Wizard> Dalej masz gentoo z Unity?
<TheNumb> hue hue
<TheNumb> gentoo z unity :D
<TheNumb> nie.
<TheNumb> :P
<Wizard> No ktoś tu miał takiego stwora.
<TheNumb> denysonique miał
<kretu> Wizard: a to nie ty? :P
<Wizard> A.
<Wizard> kretu: Nie, ja się nie bawię w gentoo już od dawna.
<Wizard> Ubuntu jest dobre, bo jest dobre.
<kretu> bo jestes programatorem
<kretu> :P
<TheNumb> Gentoo miszcz.
<Wizard> :D
<TheNumb> Wizard: czyli jednak nie KDE? <:
<Wizard> kretu: A ty jesteś administratem i pewnie używasz czegoś z RPMami.
<kretu> Wizard: tak
<kretu> i się tego nie wstydze
<BlessJah_> krzaki Oo
<BlessJah_> grzegżółka
<BlessJah_> wtf?
<mati75> cp-1250
<BlessJah_> w terminalu z irssi mi zmieniÅlo
<BlessJah_> nie, w screenie całym
<BlessJah> łódź
<mati75> nie krzaczy
<BlessJah> fajnie
<gjm> fajnie
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-01
<m477_> co ja robie
<TheNumb> co ja pacze
<TheNumb> 1rd
<gjm> tak, pierwszy dostaniesz banana
<lisu> witam
<TheNumb> itam
<m477_> dlaczego fdisk -l mi nic nie zwraca?
<lisu> moze na sudo trzeba wejsc
<TheNumb> m477_: bo musisz być rootem.
<lisu> afk
<m477_> faktycznie ;P
<m477_> zeby automatycznie montowalo mi partycje musze dodac ja do   /etc/fstab ?
<jacken> m477_: tak
<m477_> czy jak jest to dysk zewnetrzny to wystarczy dac defaults 0 0?
<jacken> m477_: jak zewnetrzny to moze tez noauto pomoc?
<jacken> m477_: i "0 2" raczej tak na wszelki wypadek
<m477_> jacken: zamiast defaults? ale ja wole zeby odrazu byla zamontowana
<jacken> m477_: ach to taki zewnetrzny ale zawsze podlaczony? defaults powinno dzialac
<m477_> jacken: w  sumie jeszcze zobacze,  dzieki za pomoc
<ftpd> czemu 0 2?
<ftpd> Ja zawsze daję 0 0.
<jacken> ftpd: zeby fsck byl robiony
<Diabelko> fsck tak czy siak będzie robiony co ileśtam montowań
<DaZ> not rry chyba
<ftpd> Zewnętrzne dyski mam na exfat, także fsck mi się nie przyda.
<ftpd> ;-)
<Diabelko> DaZ: a to nie jest tak, że podczas zakładania fs masz timer po którym będzie zrobione fsck oraz dodatkowo jakiś licznik montowań? xD
<Diabelko> wydawało mi się że tak to działa w chociażby ext4
<TheNumb> ftpd: jak nie?
<TheNumb> ftpd: a fsck_exfat to co?
<DaZ> > If the sixth field is not present or zero, a value of zero is returned and fsck will assume that thefilesystem does not need to be checked
<DaZ> Diabelko: no masz, ale to jest chyba taka nadrzędna saga
<ftpd> TheNumb,
<ftpd> ~❯ fsck
<ftpd> fsck        fsck_cs     fsck_exfat  fsck_hfs    fsck_msdos  fsck_udf
<ftpd> :P
<ftpd> Tak po prawdzie.
<TheNumb> :P
<ftpd> Ja się makuję, przypominam.
<DaZ> gej
<DaZ> ;3
<Diabelko> ale jaki demoniczny
<ftpd> ;-)
<m477_> jeszcze jedno pytanie, bo jak podlaczam go to mi wyskakuje ikonka jak pamieci masowej i jak chce zamontowac to error ze tylko root moze, no i o co chodzi
<DaZ> grupy/polkit/consolekit/dzikie weze/
<jacken> m477_: no to co pisze, tylko root moze chyba ze dodasz opcje "user"
<jacken> ale jak ma sie automatycznie montowac to nie potrzebujesz, przy reboocie sie zamontuje samo
<jacken> a teraz zamontuj z sudo
<m477_> aha, bo wczesniej go zamontowalem mount
<m477_> to nie jak odlacze to nawet w df widac go
<m477_> chyba ze to normalne
<Diabelko> dodaj usera do plugdeva xD
<DaZ> zmień sobie uid na 0
<m477_> uid?
<DaZ> no, masz takie numerki w /etc/passwd
<DaZ> jak sobie zmienisz, to wszystko sie nagle robi jakbyś grał na kodach
<DaZ> polecam
<m477_> spoko
<jacken> m477_: jak zamontowalem manualnie to mozesz odmontowac przeciez, po odmontowaniu nie powinien dysk byc widoczny w df
<m477_> jacken: wywala komunikat ze jest zajete, chociaz nic nie robie ;f
<m477_> moze resa na poczatek walne
<jacken> m477_: moze jestes w takalogu?
<jacken> m477_: i poczytaj o lsof
<m477_> no wlasnie nie
<m477_> troche dlugi log
<jacken> m477_: no to grep
<m477_> jacken: i cos Ci to mowi? : bash      16101       m477  cwd       DIR               8,17      4096        2 /mnt
<m477_> dobra zwalilem
<jacken> m477_: tak, masz shella ktory jest w tym katalogu
<m477_> fakt  cos siedzialo w tym katalogu
<m477_> juz poszlo
<m477_> dobra sprawdze restartem czy dziala
<m477> wyglada na to ze dziala
<m477> chyba nie mam jakis praw ustawionych bo nie moge nic kopiowac na niego :>
<m477> aha ok ma byc to 'users'
<m477> hm nadal nie moge nic kopiowac
<m477> koncza mi sie pomysly
<Ashiren> :c
<jacken> m477: chown/chgrp/chmod
<m477> ok przebrnąłem
<Quintasan> \o
<TheNumb> Quintasan: o/
<rem> Cześć. Właśnie przesiadłem się z 13.10 na 14.04 i nie mogę skonfigurować bumblebee (na 13.10 wszystko działało). Objawy mam takie, że jak uruchomię np. takie glxgears przy pomocy optirun to pokazuje mi poniżej 60fps (60fps mam z modułu Intela). Laptop z kartami: Intel + nVidia gt 325m
<Dreadlish> a może po prostu masz vsync =.=?
<rem> gdzie to sprawdzić?
<rem> generalnie miałem problemy z uruchomieniem czegokolwiek pod optirun, troubleshootery nic nie dały
<rem> odinstalowałem nvidia-current i zainstalowałem sterowniki nvidia-331, bo sprawdziłem że obsługują moja grafike
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-02
<TheNumb> \o/
<soee> wiecie może jak na debianie + nginx ustawić przekierowanie www. na bez www i https ?
<jacekowski> google wie
<rem> Hej. Mam pytanko dot. grafiki. Czy testował ktoś bumblebee na nowym 14.04 LTS? Wedlug mnie lepiej działał na 13.10. Tuta domyślnie instaluje mi sterowniki nvidia-current z wersją sterownika nvidia-304, który jest chyba niekompatybilny z jądrem, usunąłem bumblebee, wszystkie stery nvidii i zainstalowalem najnowsze nvidia-331 (bez bumblebee) i po uruchomieniu glxgears mam 2.6k fps, czyli tyle co na dedykowanej karcie
<rem> moje pytanie: czy moduł bumblebee jest jeszcze wspierany czy w związku z powyższym jest to pakiet przestarzały?
<TheNumb> rem: glxgears to nie benchmark.
<TheNumb> I nie, nie wiem co z bumblebee.
<Guest29463> w sumie jak masz vsync, to powinno robić jakieś ~60fps <:
<drathir87> rem: z ciekawosci pamietasz o wymuszeniu uzywania okreslonej karty? A i takze z ciekawosci jaki wynik w drugim zestawieniu sterownikow ?
<drathir87> Guest29463: lub 60-120 zalezy jaka czestotliwosc monitor ma ustawiona...
<rem> wcześniej z bumblebee miałem 60fps, teraz z nvidia-331 mam 2165fps, nie ustawiałem wymuszania karty
<Guest29463> rem: 60fps jest dobre
<Guest29463> pozdrawiam.
<rem> ale jak TheNumb pisał glxgears to nie benchmark w sumie
<jacekows1i> 60fps to mialo ati rage 3d 15 lat temu
<rem> glxspheres nie wchodzi już w skład pakietu mesa-utils?
<Guest29463> twoja stara miała 60fps 15 lat temu
<Dreadlish> jacekows1i: a po co Ci więcej?
<Dreadlish> jacekows1i: sobie fapiesz do fpsów?
<Dreadlish> bo nie sądzę, żebyś miał odświeżanie ekranu większe niż 60Hz
<Dreadlish> == więcej fpsów, to tylko męczenie grafiki ;d
<murzyn> ja sie zawsze dotykam patrząc na glxgears
<murzyn> nawet czasem pamięciowki mi wystarczą
<prs> może jacekows1i ma telewizor z reklamy sony który robi 200hz?
<Dreadlish> prs: a niech ma nawet 300
<Dreadlish> niech sobie rżnie swoją grafikę
<Dreadlish> przecież kocha to robić
<rem> glxspheres64 daje 270fps
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: wiecej fpsow ma ta zalete ze karta ktora teraz ma 25fps, za rok juz nie bedzie dawac rady
<Dreadlish> zesra sie prędzej
<Dreadlish> teraz jest taki postęp w kartach graficznych, że moja dwuletnia pociągnie jeszcze pięć :D
<kklimonda> to właśnie brak postępu ;)
<Dreadlish> bo te cioty programisty nie znają słowa optymalizacja
<rem> chodzi mi o to, żeby się nie grzała przy otworzonym firefoxie
<Dreadlish> to wyłącz nvidie.
<prs> Dreadlish: e... wut?
<rem> własnie nie
<prs> Dreadlish: jak Twoja dwuletnia pociągnie jeszcze pięc, to co ma do tego brak optymalizacji?
<jacekowski> ja mam nvidia optimus u mnie i dziala ladnie
<Dreadlish> prs: bo nic nowego nie wymyślą
<rem> a której wersji ubuntu używasz?
 * Dreadlish asks himself 'do i use ubuntu?'
<rem> pytanie do Jacka
<prs> Dreadlish: byłbym daleki od takiego stwierdzenia, chyba że będziesz grał też na tym samym monitorze co masz teraz.
<jacekowski> rem: windows 8
<jacekowski> rem: taka alternatywa od microsoftu
<prs> Dreadlish: bo podejrzewam, że sporo rzeczy/gier pójdzie w 4k i head mounted displaye.
<Dreadlish> zobaczymy
<Dreadlish> jak narazie koła na nowo nie wymyślili ;D
<rem> @Jacek: czyli używasz ubuntu pod vm?
<prs> a 4k to 4x więcej pixeli niż 1080p
<jacekowski> rem: nie
<jacekowski> rem: ubuntu mam na serwerze
<rem> acha
<prs> i do tego taie karty jak r290x mogą się przydać
<prs> s/r290/r9/
<rem> mój laptop też ma swoje lata (4 dokładnie), ale jak miałem poprawnie skonfigurowane bumblebee to mi działał bardzo cicho i nie grzał się, bez tego na firefoxie przy googlowaniu włączają się wentylatory i smaży
<murzyn> linuks to syf
<murzyn> to smaży
<prs> lol.
<rem> e tam
<prs> byłem w połowie pisania 'wyrzuć linuksa'
<prs> jak murzyn napisał, że to syf.
<rem> nie
<murzyn> wszyscy, którzy tu używali linuksa przez ostatnie pare lat, już przestali
<murzyn> dlaczego? bo ssie ;3
<prs> ja jeszcze używam czasami.
<prs> ale w żadnym komputerze nie mam karty graficznej dedykowanej.
<prs> czy laptop, czy desktop wszędzie integra.
<murzyn> bałeś sie
<prs> ano.
<rem> ja i tak potrzebuję linuksa, zawsze miałem 2 systemy
<TheNumb> dazio, stary trolol
<rem> np przy logowaniu do banku jakoś bardziej mam zaufanie, żeby robić to przez linuksa niż przez win
<jacekowski> ja mam integra intel + dedykowana
<jacekowski> rem: eeeee tam
<rem> wiem, wiem, trzeba sprawdzać zawze kłódeczkę czy jest, ale jeśli chodzi o możliwości to chyba w windowsie jest większe pole do popisu
<rem> jesli chodzi o włamania
<TheNumb> pitolisz.
<TheNumb> mitm zadziała tu i tu tak samo skutecznie.
<rem> nie pitole, wyrażam jedynie swoje zdanie
<Dreadlish> mitm zadziała wszędzie
<Dreadlish> wystarczy być odpowiednio głupim, żeby puścić trefny cert ;D
<murzyn> jak puścić? :v
<Dreadlish> o daz zmienił nick
<murzyn> przecież zanim normalny janusz sie do tego doklika to polecą spod niego cegły
<murzyn> że hakerzy go dorwali
<rem> jakiś czas temu była głośna sprawa z zatrutymi dns'ami
<TheNumb> E tam, lepiej było jak wyciekły certy jakiegoś CA :D
<murzyn> lrn2dnssec
<Dreadlish> to i tak jest platform-independent ;D
<rem> ale to w sumie wina po stronie routerow
<rem> tak, ale certy banków były bezpieczne, przynajmniej z tego co czytałem
<rem> z tych popularnych to chyba twitter był zagrożony, reszty nie pamiętam
<jacken> oczywiscie dzieki heartbleed jest szansa ze ktos ma klucze
<rem> ok znalazłem jeszcze jeden myk, zobaczymy czy podziała
<jacekowski> tak na prawde, to mam wieksze zaufanie do komercyjnych bibliotek SSL niz do openssl'a
<TheNumb> :DDDD
<jacekowski> bo w komercyjnych to wiem ze tylko NSA mnie podsluchuje
<TheNumb> polarssl
<jacekowski> a openssl jest kodowane przez stado malp i ma miliony bugow
<TheNumb> Stado małp to akurat koduje GNOME.
<TheNumb> ;x
<murzyn> openssl to gówno akurat troche
<murzyn> wszyscy na tym jadą, a goście mają oszałamiający fundusz 2k dolarów miesięcznie xD
<murzyn> wstyd i żal
<Dreadlish> to ich wesprzyj bogaczu
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: gnome jest kodowane przez stado naćpanych orangutanów
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: :DDDDDD
<murzyn> herp derp
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: z innymi projektami jest podobnie :(
<jacekowski> murzyn: $2000/rocznie
<TheNumb> Teraz chyba więcej
<TheNumb> Jak microsoft i inni sypnęli kasą
<murzyn> no kurwa
<murzyn> przez chwile myślałem, że rocznie, ale pomyślałem, że przecież tak nie może być
<murzyn> aż tak ;3
<TheNumb> "Amazon Web Services, Cisco, Dell, Facebook, Fujitsu, Google, IBM, Intel, Microsoft, NetApp, Qualcomm, Rackspace, and VMware have all pledged to commit at least $100,000 a year[...]"
<murzyn> the damage is done
<TheNumb> http://veridicalsystems.com/blog/of-money-responsibility-and-pride/
<murzyn> i wszyscy hipsterzy uciekną na libressl
<TheNumb> "[...]OSF typically receives about *US$2000 a year* in outright donations and sells commercial software support contracts[2] and does both hourly rate and fixed price “work-for-hire” consulting as shown on the OSF web site.[...]"
<murzyn> które przeportuje  na ich ubuntu jeszcze większa banda małp
<murzyn> xD
<TheNumb> murzyn: libressl jest bardziej z myślą o openbsd.
<murzyn> ale już portują na wszystko
<murzyn> ludzie, któ©zy nie mają pojęcia co robią
<murzyn> oczywiście ;3
<TheNumb> a windowsa nie będą portować :D
<TheNumb> Usunęli wsparcie :DDDDD
<TheNumb> *na
<murzyn> bo windows i tak nie używał openssla
<murzyn> afaik.
<TheNumb> Ale część oprogramowania tak.
<TheNumb> ;x
<TheNumb> Pewnie, że microsoft ma swoją implementację.
<murzyn> i to jakieś inne staśki dookoła portują to na wszystko inne niż freebsd chyba
<murzyn> s/free/open/
<rem> ok wszystko hula aż miło (:
<jacekowski> openssl dla celow optymaliacji uzywa roznych bardzo specyficznych hackow
<jacekowski> i kawalkow kodu w asm
<TheNumb> pewnie jakieś szelkody są w tym asmie
<TheNumb> jacekowski: kernel też ma sporo kodu napisanego w asmie :(
<TheNumb> Cza się bać.
<murzyn> >sporo
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> murzyn: 281444 linii kodu
<TheNumb> dla kernela 3.14.2 ;p
<murzyn> no patrz
<BlessJah> jak wyciagnac wzgledna sciezke do pliku?
<jacekowski> poniedzialek to dzien wolny w PL teraz?
<jacekowski> z okazji 3 maja?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nie, kiedy chcesz odbierasz, chyba ze pracodawca ustali
<BlessJah> nam dali 2 maja
<BlessJah> jakis pomysl? jak z absolutnej sciezki zrobic sensowna relatywna?
<BlessJah> google umie chyba tylko w jedna strone zmieniac
<murzyn> po co ci relatywna? :v
<BlessJah> symlinki chcę tworzyć
<BlessJah> takie które zadziałają, nawet jak zamontuję coś inaczej
<TheNumb> BlessJah: a nie możesz montować take żeby uniknąć tego problemu? :<
<TheNumb> BlessJah: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/2564634/bash-convert-absolute-path-into-relative-path-given-a-current-directory
<BlessJah> iteracyjne cofanie się wstecz, dopóki nie znajdziesz wspólnej części
<BlessJah> mało eleganckie, ale będzie działać
<BlessJah> liczyłem na to, że uda mi się tego uniknąć
<BlessJah> no nic, dzieki TheNumb
<TheNumb> BlessJah: a w jaki sposób montujesz zasoby, że czasem może być tak a czasem inaczej?
<BlessJah> TheNumb: dualboot na dwa linuksy
<TheNumb> BlessJah: i nie montujesz po UUID?
<TheNumb> Wtedy zawsze zamontuje poprawnie.
<BlessJah> TheNumb: raczej o destination dir chodzi
<jacken> jacekowski: w komercyjnym oprogramowanie wcale nie ma gwarancji ze tylko NSA podsluchuje. Jak jest backdoor albo jakis sposob ominiecia zabezpieczen to kazdy moze go znalezc, albo kupic od jakiegos kolegi Snowdena ktory pracuje dla NSA
<drathir> rem: a to 60 z racji vsync-a wlaczonego...
<drathir> wiecej niz vsync ekranu nie pokaze jak wlaczone...
<rem> acha, ok dzięki. Już poradziłem, wszystko hula jak należy. Trzeba było przeinstalować bbswitch-dkms po wgraniu nowych sterowników nvidii
<rem> a testowałem korzystając z glxspheres
<drathir> pomijam fakt ze lcd niestety więcej niz 85nie potrafia... A o rozdzielczosci nie wspomne... /me lubi swoje 2048x1024 na 15"  hrhr
<drathir> crt ofc...
<Dreadlish> rachunki za prąd też lubisz?
<drathir> rem: tutaj arch-a wszyscy uzywaja hrhr // "chowa sie"
<Dreadlish> tu tylko drathir wali głupa.
<rem> acha, ok :P raz instalowałem, aż tak bawić mi się nie chce
<drathir> murzyn: linux o niebo lepszy od m$ i taki pozostanie...
<TheNumb> drathir: archa? chyba raczysz żartować
<TheNumb> arch to syf
<TheNumb> ;x
<rem> miałem jakiś czas debiana ale przeniosłem się z powrotem na ubuntu, jakoś z przyzwyczajenia chyba
<drathir> cert patrol fajny jest...
<rem> jest jakaś szansa na to, że pojawi się kiedyś skype w oficjalnym repo? Czy są jakieś problemy z licencją?
<TheNumb> rem: jest przecież w repo.
<TheNumb> rem: tylko musisz w źródłach oprogramowania zachaczyć "partner"
<drathir> jacken: w komercyjnym raczej kto zaplaci to dostanie dostep hrhr
<jacken> drathir: tez tak moze byc
<jacken> ale raczej rzad moze zmienic prawo i zazadac dostepu od firmy ktore na terenie danego kraju dziala
<rem> a faktycznie jest, miałem niezaznaczone i nie było w synapticu. Dzięki
<drathir> Dreadlish: crt przewaznie jak sie bios resnie to wlaczam albo jak cos fajnego w tv jest... Ma tam jakies tco wiec tragedii nie ma... Moze w przyszlosci zainwestuje w jakis maly tani lcd 13-15" ale watpie zeby byly takie co pociagna 2048x1024 bez ekranu kontrolnego
<drathir> rem: osobiscie przestalem korzystac z ubu so wersji 11.04...
<drathir> rem: skype to zlo - m$ macza palce w tym...
<rem> wiem, ale mam tam kilku fajnych znajomych
<rem> a namawiać teraz wszystkich na mumble czy linphone jest mało wykonalne
<drathir> rem: a to namawiac powoli na xmpp  albo jakiegos wlasnego team-speak-a/mumble czy jak mu tam postawic...
<soee_> mam domene skonfigurowana tak, ze rekord A askazuje na zewnetrzny adres IP, jak powinienem skonfigurwoać subdomenę wwww. zeby wskawyała na ten sam IP ?
<lukasz_> ej czy warto sie upowac do 14 ?
<mati75> nie
<jacken> lukasz_: tak
<jacken> lukasz_: 14.04 to LTS wiec bedziesz mial dluzszy support
<lukasz_> a co jest na + waszym zdaniem
<lukasz_> ?
<lukasz_> jak dla mnie najwiekszym problemem 13.10 byla gorsza stabilnosc w porownaniu do 12 ;p
<Ashiren> wyzszy numerek
<lukasz_> 12.04 chodzilo stabilnie jak by to byl mac ;p
<Ashiren> czyli zle :?
<lukasz_> teraz 13.10 64b i mam pare zastrzezen
<jacken> lukasz_: no i o to samo chodzi z 14.04
<jacken> lukasz_: jeszcze troche bledow bedzie ale z czasem powinien 14.04 byc bardzo stabilny
<lukasz_> kliknelem zaktualizuj
<lukasz_> poczym system
<lukasz_> nic nie zrobil
<lukasz_> jestem rozczarowany :P
<lukasz_> stracil swoja szanse
<Dreadlish> Ty straciłeś swoją pisząc 'poczym'
<Dreadlish> 5,40 się należy.
<lukasz_> :D
<lukasz_> z konsoli upgrade to duze ryzyko prawda
<lukasz_> ?
<rem> ja miałem wątpliwości robiąc upgrade i zrobiłem pełną reinstalkę z formatowaniem
<rem> też się wczoraj dopiero przesiadłem z 13.10 na 14.04
<jacken> lukasz_: raczej wieksze ryzyko w GUI robic upgrade
 * prs zrobił upgrade w gui
<prs> działa.
<mati75> gz
<mati75> gjm: dej krzyż
<gjm> nie dam
<jacekowski> jacken: ta, ale jakosc kodu przewaznie jest lepsza
<mati75> gjm: :*
<jacken> jacekowski: a z kad masz takie dane?
<TheNumb> jacken: skąd
<jacken> jacekowski: bo np. Coverity Scan Report mowi cos dokladnie odwrotnego
<jacken> TheNumb: przepraszam
<TheNumb> jacken: nie ma za co.
<ls> o
<ls> TheNumb: siema :D
<ls> nvll oszuknął mnie ;<
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-03
<Ashiren> 1st
<Ashiren> happy Caturday :3 http://i.imgur.com/rYw1Avm.jpg
<qermit> o/
<nvll> \o
<gjm> o, cześć
<Quintasan> \o
<TheNumb> o/
<Ashiren> :D https://i.imgur.com/yRysQtQ.png
<TheNumb> koteł
<TheNumb> :3
<TheNumb> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/network-manager-openvpn/+bug/1294899
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1294899 in network-manager-openvpn (Ubuntu) "Import saved VPN connection has been Recently Broken" [High,Confirmed]
<TheNumb> Dalej nie naprawili.
<TheNumb> Co za mośki
<jacekowski> TheNumb: za to bug w ejabberdzie ze nie umial ldapem sie autentykowac naprawili
<TheNumb> jacekowski: smutek.
<jacekowski> stary ejabberd dzialal a po upgradzie na 14.04 przestal
<jacekowski> i wpuscili update 2 dni temu
<qermit> jacekowski: pewnnie cos zepsules
<jacekowski> qermit: nie, bug byl
<jacekowski> qermit: https://bugs.launchpad.net/ejabberd/+bug/1241632/
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1241632 in ejabberd (Debian) "LDAP support auth not working" [Unknown,New]
<qermit> aaa ldap
<qermit> to nigdy nie działa
<jacekowski> dziala
<qermit> nie dziala
<qermit> tzn działa ale nie działa
#ubuntu-pl 2014-05-04
<Ashiren> pussy patrol http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/aKzXWXb_460sa.gif
<Ashiren> 1st
<gjm> ;D
<BlessJah> lol z archlinuksa
<BlessJah> screen 4.2.0 nie umie otwierac starych screenow
<BlessJah> screen 4.2.1 nie umie otwierac starych screenow (nawet z 4.2.0)
<gjm> to chyba nie wina archa ;)
<BlessJah> tak, upstream
<BlessJah> 2d53e34 Document 'cjkwidth' command
<BlessJah> commit taki :D
<Quintasan> BlessJah: >backward compatibility
<Quintasan> A co to?
<Quintasan> xD
<TheNumb> hue hue hue
<TheNumb> tmux > screen
<TheNumb> ;x
<jacekowski> 14.04 ma systemd domyslnie?
<TheNumb> nie
<jacekowski> perl ssie
<TheNumb> tak
<jacekowski> Perl API version v5.14.0 of Compress::Raw::Zlib does not match v5.18.0
<jacekowski> upgrade perla z .14 na .18 i sie wszystko popsulo
<jacekowski> kto takie gowno wymyslil
<gjm> perldolone gówno
<jacekowski> nawet php lepiej dziala
<TheNumb> php nie działa.
<TheNumb> D:
<jacekowski> ktos z krakowa?
<m477_> jacekowski: tak
<Arek> Witam mam pytanko jak sprawdzić jaki użytkownik wysyła coś z sendmaila?
<Arek> bardziej mi chodzi o skrypt php , jaki skrypt wysyła maile z sendmaila
<jacekowski> zablokuj mail i zobacz co sie wywala
<mati75> logi logi logi
<jacekowski> albo mail.log w php.ini
<Belzebub> nogi nogi nogi!
<Arek> ok nie ma jakiegos skryptu..?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> mail.log w php ini
<jacekowski> i bedzie ci kazde wywolanie mail do logow pisal
<Arek> dziękuje szukam :(
<Arek> to moje pierwsze pisanie na kanale duży jest tu ruch?
<Belzebub> Arek: jak po bułki do GS'u wcześnie rano :D
<BlessJah> Quintasan: no ale jak minor-minor nie jest kompatybilny...
<BlessJah> Quintasan: a pewnie zapewnienie kompatybilnosci to koszt dopisania kilkunastu linijek zamiast wyciecia kilkuset
<Quintasan> >backwards compatibility
<Quintasan> co to?
<BlessJah> ze backwards?
<Arek> wsteczna kompatybilnosci ...to sporo ale  widze ze ktoś mieszka w malej misjcowosci
<Quintasan> No tak, wiesz, zwykle starają się żeby nawet duże wydania były kompatybilne wstecz
<jacekowski> BlessJah: to tak jak w perlu
<jacekowski> BlessJah: 5.18 jest niekompatybilny z 5.12
<BlessJah> ja sie teraz zmagam z gitem
<jacekowski> standard w open source
<Quintasan> Ale czasami mam wrażenie, że niektóre aplikacje są robione w trybie "w sumie nie obchodzi mnie to że ktoś z tego korzysta" i wydania "poprawkowe" są nie kompatybilne
<Quintasan> Jeżeli to jakoś sensownie uzasadnić jakąś luką bezpieczeństwa albo coś
<Quintasan> Ale czasami wydaje mi się że to po prostu "Because fuck you, that's why"
<jacekowski> microsoft ludzi poprzyzwyczajal ze wszystko jest kompatybilne wstecz
<jacekowski> to sie w dupach poprzewracalo
<Quintasan> Mnie się tam wydaje że to ma jakiś sens
<Quintasan> Rozumiem, że nie każdy może chcieć tworzyć oprogramowanie w taki sposób ale wypadałoby ludzi na wstępie o tym poinformować
<BlessJah> w commitach gita nie znalazlem info ze cos popsuli
<BlessJah> hm... w sumie nie, 14f23c incompatible protocol
<BlessJah> no, to wszystko wyjasnione
<BlessJah> lol, historia commitow zaczyna sie dwa lata przed powstaniem gita
<BlessJah> swoja droga mogliby tagi robic
<Arek> ktoś wie dlaczego php nie zapisuje logów wysyłanych mail?
<Arek> dalem wszystko w php.ini
<jacekowski> bo cos zle robisz
<jacekowski> albo aplikacja nie uzywa mail() tylko laczy sie do serwera smtp bezposrednio albo uzywa system()
<jacekowski> obstawiam ze cos zle robisz
<Arek> w joomli jest phpmail
<Arek> zrezygnowalem z sendmaila a tu niespodzianka,
<xaxes`> jacekowski: w sumie to php...tutaj nie można od razu zrzucać winy na użytkownika
<Arek> dalem mail.log=/var/log/php-mail.log
<jacekowski> to zle robisz
<Arek> ale tylko w pliku /etc/php5/apache2
<jacekowski> bo apache pewnie nie ma uprawnien do zapisu do tego pliku
<Arek> aaa :)
<Arek> zapomnialem
<Arek> a to nie php go tworzy ?
<Arek> ten plik log?
<jacekowski> ale uzywasz mod_php
<jacekowski> czyli php jest zaladowane jako modul apache
<jacekowski> ale tak czy siak, php przyjmuje uprawnienia apache
<jacekowski> czyli nie ma prawa zapisu do /var/log
<jacekowski> i tego pliku nie stworzy
<Arek> to jaki cudem powstanie plik mial-php.log1 ?
<jacekowski> bo go musisz sam stworzyc
<Arek> aaa to gdzie go zapisac  w /var/www : ?
<jacekowski> i odpowiednio ustawic chowny
<jacekowski> do /var/www apache tez nie powinien miec praw zapisu
<Arek> jak plik będe musial tworzyc jak powstanie 2 i 3 ?
<jacekowski> a czemu 2 i 3 ma powstac?
<Arek> jak utyje ten 1 do rozmiaru bani ?
<jacekowski> nie powstanie
<Arek> to nie powstanie 2 i3 ?
<jacekowski> nie
<Arek> samodzielnie?
<jacekowski> nie
<Arek> ooo
<Arek> inne programy to potrafią :) to takie proste
<jacekowski> nie potrafia
<jacekowski> rotacja logow zajmuje sie logrotate
<jacekowski> ale to trzeba najpierw skonfigurowac
<jacekowski> bo domyslne ustawienia twojego loga nie beda ruszac
<Arek> to gdzie dać ten plik mail-php.log
<jacekowski> gdzie chcesz
<jacekowski> tylko uprawnienia ustaw odpowiednio
<Arek> ok ..dzięki
<Arek> masz jakąś nockę na centrali data-www?
<Arek> jest późno? :)
<Arek> brak odpowiedź, rozwiązujesz problem innych
<Arek> teraz jest dobrze zapisuje wysylane listy funkcją mail()
<Arek> ale te listy nie dochodza ?:
#ubuntu-pl 2015-04-27
<drathir> bry...
<TheNumb> ry
<xaxes`> Y
<Ashiren> Z
<Voldenet> Ź
#ubuntu-pl 2015-04-28
<xz_> Cześć.
#ubuntu-pl 2015-04-29
<jacekowski> widzieli ze pieklo zamarzlo
<jacekowski> wyszedl soft od MS w pelni na linuxa
<TheNumb> wyszedł
<TheNumb> ale gówniany
<BlessJah> http://www.reddit.com/r/linux/comments/34ahd5/microsoft_releases_a_code_editor_that_runs/cqsu8xg
<BlessJah> interneta donosza ze to atom
<TheNumb> ee, też node-webkit po prostu
<ncrs> Cześć mam mały problem :) jak wymusić w lxde kursor myszy, nawet gdy mysz nie jest podłączona do kompa?
<TheNumb> co?
<TheNumb> :D
<ncrs> Hehe
<TheNumb> ncrs: xdotool sobie zobacz
<TheNumb> nie wiem czy o to ci chodzi ;]
<ncrs> Już patrzę
<ncrs> To nie do końca to o co mi chodzi :)
<ncrs> Może opiszę bardziej problem :)
<ncrs> Mam kompa przy którym nie ma myszy, ani klawiatury
<ncrs> Odpalam sobie Server i Clienta na telefonie.
<ncrs> Apka pozwala na sterowanie myszką oraz spożywanie z klawiatury androida :)
<ncrs> Ogólnie wszystko działa
<ncrs> Jedyny problem to ze nie widać kursora myszki
<ncrs> Mogę klikać tylko nie widzę na co :)
<ncrs> System to 14.04, z lxde
<ncrs> Uh:)
<Ashiren> mhm
<Ashiren> no ale jak klikasz palcem po ekranie to tez nie widac kursora ;d
<ncrs> Nie rozumiem :) telefon ma być takim touch padem
<ncrs> Na touch padzie tez nie ma kursora :)
<Ashiren> ahh
<Ashiren> w sumie co to za cudo ze wogole kursora nie widac, nawet jak nie ma myszki to powinien byc :x
<ncrs> No to się zaczyna, sprzęt to odroid c1, Linux pod arm'a
<ncrs> A ze nie widać....  Eh no nie widać
<ncrs> Jak podłączę mysz fizyczna, to kursor się pojawia. I potem nawet z telefonu mogę sterować i jest ok
<ncrs> Po wycięciu :)
<TheNumb> ncrs: wiń dystrybutora
<TheNumb> pewnie nie zrobili tego ubuntu po bożemu i nie działa.
<TheNumb> ;]
<ncrs> Ale tam nie ma być fizycznej myszki wiec muszę wymusić pojawienie się kursora w inny sposób :)
<TheNumb> no trudno :P
<ncrs> Hehe obwinić wszystkich do okoła to najłatwiejsza droga, która nie przynosi rozwiązania problemu :)
<TheNumb> ncrs: w innych dystrybucjach występuje ten problem
<TheNumb> ?
<ncrs> Nie jestem teraz w stanie sprawdzić :(
<TheNumb> peszek
<TheNumb> pytałeś na jakimś kanale supportu odroida?
<TheNumb> może ktoś miał ten sam problem
<ncrs> Wydaje mi się że to kwestia lxde, która coś pointer, jeżeli mysz nie została wykryta przez system :)
<ncrs> Która chowa *
<TheNumb> wątpię
<TheNumb> zobacz czy openbox tak nie robi
<m477> łółółółół
#ubuntu-pl 2015-04-30
<Voldenet> ółółółółó
<m477_> ;o
<isthisreallife> czesc
<isthisreallife> mam problem z wlaczeniem polskich znakow w ubuntu 15.04
<isthisreallife> jesli dobrze rozumiem powinienem miec polish w text entry
<isthisreallife> w opcjach
<isthisreallife> i mam
<isthisreallife> a polskich znakow nadal  brak
<isthisreallife> dobra juz wiem
<isthisreallife> ;]
<drathir> to zapewne za ten join spam...
#ubuntu-pl 2015-05-01
<pawku> Witam. Nie chcialem zasmiecac forum w obawie przed banalnoscia pytania. Mam problem z polaczeniem wifi. Pomoglby ktos ?
<Ashiren> a dokladniej
<Ashiren> sprecyzuj pytanie, opisz problem. ktos na pewno przyjdzie i przeczyta. "dont ask to ask
<drathir> bry...
<pawku> Ubuntu 14.04 lts. Nie moge sie polaczyc przez wifi bezposrednio do routera. Kiedy lacze sie z telefonem a telefon z routerem wszystko dziala.
<pawku> Z  telefonem przez hotspot wifi
<pawku> Sterownik mam wlaczony w dodatkowych sterownikach. Po instalacji systemu karta wogole nie dzialala. Karta to realtek. Zaraz znajde dokladny model
<drathir> a to ciekawe... co za telefon?
<pawku> Xperia j
<pawku> Kiedy lacze sie z routerem probuje przez kilka minut. Potem wyskakuje tryb offline
 * drathir jeszcze nie slyszal, zeby tel potrafily i udostepniac i podlaczac sie fo wifika w tym samym czasie, niezle...
<drathir> pawku: dmesg dobrze sprawdzic...
<pawku> Wlaczam przesyl danych i polaczenie wifi. Tworze hotspot i smiga
<drathir> czyli router pod tel podlaczasz nie tel pod router?
<drathir> i sprawdz czy nie miksujesz b/n
<pawku> Niech bedzie. Jestem amatorem. Zle sie wyrazilem
<drathir> niektore urzadzenia tego nie lubia...
<pawku> Moglbys porozmawiac ze mna jak z laikiem ?:P
<drathir> pawku: wole sprawdzic i sie upewnic, bo to roznie bywa...
<drathir> pawku: wejdz do routera i zobacz jakie ustawienia wifi ma...
<pawku> Na co zwrocic uwage? JEst tam tego sporo
<drathir> takze andki sa takie hmmm... "dziwne", ze czesto nie potrafia dzialac z ukryta siecia poprawnie...
<drathir> pawku: zabezpieczenia sekcja?
<drathir> masz jak nie masz zabezpieczone to daj wpa2+aes
<drathir> i sprawdz czy sie polaczy bezposredni ona router...
<pawku> Chce cos jeszcze sprawdzic bo podsunales mi pomysl. Musze sie rozlaczyc.
<drathir> ok np...
 * drathir jest ciekaw czy ten net play-a tez taka padaka za przeproszeniem jak plusowy...
<drathir> te wrazenia kiedy edge jest szybsze od hspa+ ;p
<drathir> bezcenne...
#ubuntu-pl 2015-05-02
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/SuJm8AE.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/Rk5TZoE.jpg
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> aw http://i1.kwejk.pl/k/obrazki/2015/04/4b5771777059509be54008c5d66a253e.jpg
<lisu> matko i córko, skończcie z tymi kotami, bo co bym nie zerknął, jakiś mózg zamieszcza tutaj na kanale koty... mózgi wam odebrało?
<gjm> masz coś do kotów?
<gjm> ;]
<Ashiren> kanal malo zywy to jak wkleje pare linkow to wyglada ze tylko koty..
<lisu> za dużo słodkiego aż się wymiotować chce, takiej ilości nie wytrzymam
<a55h0l3> jaka graficzna przegladarke www polecacie pod wzgledem niskiego obciazania zasobow? na mega wolnego kompa rodzicow.. ;)
<Dread> żadną
<drathir> kto ma co do kotow ? grrr....
<pcctw> lisu - tobie chyba mózg odebrało - jak możesz: " jakiś mózg zamieszcza tutaj na kanale koty... mózgi wam odebrało?" skoro nam odebrało to jak jakiś mózg może zamieszczać? :p
<pcctw> a mnie się bardzo podobają i nawet może być ich więcej ;0 miau miau :p
<pcctw> sympatyczna fotka na dobry weekend ;)
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.chzbgr.com/imagestore/2015/4/27/01bb9f95-9f2c-489b-8e1e-37b2f8fd0396.jpg
<martysia> czesc
<martysia> przysłali mnie tutaj z #ubuntu
<martysia> jest ktoś?
<Ashiren> mhm
<Ashiren> to pewnie ty przywiozlas pizze
<Ashiren> zostaw na korytarzu
<martysia> to nei bylo miłe
<Ashiren> ahh tak sie drocze, majowkowa pogoda mnie dobija
<Ashiren> w czymże mozemy ci pomóc
<martysia> moja Triumfalna Turkawka przegrzewa mi komputer
<martysia> netbooka
<martysia> co mogę zrobić, żeby nie przegrzewała?
<martysia> już robiłam wiele rzeczy i nic nie pomogło
<martysia> ustawiałam Htop i korzystałam z Lm-sensors
<Ashiren> cpu czy karta graficzna
<martysia> nie wiem
<martysia> myślę, ze CPU
<Ashiren> co to za netbook
<martysia> w każdym razie włączyłam go pół godziny temu na ten system i już jest gorący i wiatraczki buczą
<martysia> Asus 1000h
<martysia> eeepc
<martysia> ale miałam już różne systemy zainstalowane
<martysia> i tylko 14.04 Xubuntu i 14.04.1 Triumfalna Turkawka tak go przegrzewają
<martysia> XP i LinuxMint 17.1 Rebecca Xfce działają normalnie
<martysia> WIn 8.1 też dawał radę
<Ashiren> mozesz sprawdzic powertop, moze jakis proces zzera procka
<martysia> znaczy w tej chwili na pewno, bo na #ubuntu kazali mi aktualizacje zapuścić
<martysia> ale netbook się nagrzewa tak czy tak
<martysia> nie mogę zaisntalować powertop
<martysia> :(
<Ashiren> bo aktualizujesz
<martysia> ano ok
<Ashiren> moze cos z acpi ze nie zmniejsza czestotliwosci procka
<martysia> ok
<martysia> zainstalowałam powertop
<martysia> tą pierwszą linijką która pisze o audiocodek Realtek 100% mam się przejmować?
<Ashiren> oO
<Ashiren> tzn to pewnie cyfrowy
<Ashiren> jak nie uzywasz to mozesz wylaczyc albo wyciszyc
<Ashiren> ale to i tak nie to
<martysia> jak się to sortuje?
<martysia> łoł
<martysia> w Tunables mam wszystko na "BAD"
<martysia> ale ustawiałam to pod Mintem na pewno
<martysia> to są inne ustawienia dla Minta a inne dla TT ?
<Ashiren> prawdopodobnie mint ma inne domyslne ustawienia niz TT
<Ashiren> z drugiej strony skoro mint dziala to po co ci TT
<martysia> bo
<martysia> majstruję przy systemie
<martysia> i jak jeden padnie
<martysia> to mam drugi w zapasie
<martysia> ostatnio ustawiałam sieć lokalną dla MInta
<martysia> wiesz...połączenie z drugim komputerem przez skrętkę
<Ashiren> przy pomocy entera mozesz zamienic bad na good ale tez trzeba uwazac i nie robic bezmyslnie
<martysia> inaczej nie umiem
<Ashiren> no i zobacz tez https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/PowerManagement
<martysia> ok dzięki
<Ashiren> oO
<monisia> hej
<monisia> pomoze ktos
<Ashiren> yhm
<monisia> mam ubu studio na drugim lapku, i mam taki problem
<monisia> startowal tylko w awaryjnym, jak normalnie to sie nie wlaczal po tym napisie ubuntu ale jak zostal zmieniony temat graficzny to i awaryjny nie laduje
<monisia> wiesza lapka a ma 16gb ram, dziala jako gosc ale nie wiem jak zmienic ten temat dla konta glownego
<monisia> uszkodzone pliki naprawione z trybu awaryjnego i dalej to samo
<monisia> pomocy bo mam tam wszystko
<martysia> "Thermald will install and start running automatically in the default zero configuration " znaczy, ze już działą po zianstalowaniu? czy muszę ponownie uruchomić komptuer?
<Ashiren> nie muisz
<drathir> co  tam niszczycie?
<martysia> łoł albo mi się wydaje albo się chłodzi...
<drathir> monisia: zapewne gdm sie kladzie...
<monisia> pomoze ktos??
<monisia> jak to naprawic
<drathir> martysia: lepiej sprawdzic dlaczego ssie grzeje...
<monisia> tam dlugo tak dzialalo z awaryjnego
<monisia> teraz po zmianie tematu nic
<drathir> monisia: do ekranu logowania Ci dochodzi?
<martysia> no ale jak?
<monisia> tak
<martysia> w powertop większość jest na BAD
<martysia> tyle wiem
<monisia> i jak sie zaloguje na goscia ok
<martysia> drathir, i jeszcze mam zainstalowany psensor
<monisia> ale do logowania przez awaryjny normalnie nie
<martysia> temperatura max temp miałą 71 stopni
<drathir> martysia: to alt+ctrl+f2 powinno Ci dzilac, mozesz np xfce4 wrzucic i sprawdzic czy odpali...
<martysia> jeszcze przed chwilą
<martysia> alt+ctrl+f2 włącza taki terminal zamiast systemu, tak?
<drathir> martysia: zalezy jaki cpu, /me ma robocza ponad 85 ;p
<martysia> juz próbowąłam tego na Debianie i nie wiedziałam, jak z tego wyjść
<monisia> a ja co mam zrtobic
<Ashiren> wrocic to pewnie ctrl+alt+f1 albo ctrl+alt+f7
<martysia> uuu ... u mnie nie...
<monisia> aha u mnie po logowaniu jest sama tapeta i kursor
<martysia> jak miałam Xfce 14.04 to przy 75 zaczynały się trzaski z głośnika i komp się wyłączał
<martysia> myślałam, ze po tym nie wstanie
<drathir> martysia: uwazaj, bo nawet touchpad moze 9i przestac dzialac z zabawami z powertopem...
<monisia> to da sie cos z tym zrobic
<monisia> czy nowy system
<drathir> martysia: powrot ctrl+alt+f1 lub od f6-1e
<drathir> 12*
<monisia> a u mnie
<monisia> ???
<drathir> najlepiej purge zapewne srodowiska, albo stworzyc nowego usera i sprawdzic czy na nowym pojdzie...
<martysia> a nie mogę z normalnego środowiska zaisntalować?
<martysia> ze zwykłego terminala?
<drathir> a co do temperatury to najpierw bym zobaczyl czy jakas aplikacja nie zajezdza procka, potem czy procek na sztyywno na performance nie jest w cpupower...
<drathir> najpierw wykryc przyczyne potem probowac zwalczyc...
<martysia> ok
<drathir> martysia: lscpu jak jest mozliwosc z ciekawosci na jakas wklejke...
<martysia> http://dpaste.com/3VRCT35
<drathir> martysia: a daj z sudo i zobacz czy wiecej info sie pojawi...
<drathir> bo to mi na jakiegos atoma wyglada...
<martysia> tak
<martysia> atom
<martysia> n270
<martysia> http://dpaste.com/0EXGADN
<drathir> hrhr
<drathir> ok czyli stopniowanie dziala...
<drathir> martysia: htop zainstaluj...
<martysia> jest zainstalowane
<martysia> 1.htop 2.compiz
<martysia> 3.psensor
<martysia> w kolejności zajmowania procesora
<martysia> http://zapodaj.net/d4b1c30c181b7.png.html
<drathir> martysia: compiz to zabojstwo jak chcesz lekki os...
<martysia> czyli odinstalować?
<drathir> w dodatku z unity jeszcze...
<martysia> sudo apt-get uninstall compiz E: Nieprawidłowa operacja uninstall
<monisia> drathir to jak naprawic to moje
<martysia> remove powinno być?
<drathir> martysia: osobiscie bym Ci polecil jak super hiper wodotryski nie sa priorytetem zainstalowac xfce4 o niebo lzejsze powinno byc...
<martysia> czy środowiska się przez apt-get nie usuwa
<drathir> martysia: szczerze bezpieczniej doinstalowac nowe ;p
<drathir> monisia: dmesg cos mowi?
<monisia> jak to pokazac??
<monisia> zaraz sprawdze
<drathir> monisia: errorow szukac wystarczy i spod roota najlepiej, albo przez sudo...
<monisia> dmesg duzo pokazuje cos od procesora wlan itp
<monisia> z roota przez sudo sie nie da
<martysia> w synapticu jest dużo pakietów z Xfce w nazwie
<martysia> który wybrać?
<monisia> to co dalej
<drathir> monisia: ostatnie z errorow?
<monisia> ??
<monisia> gdzie
<drathir> martysia: sudo apt-get install xfce4 xfce4-goodies
<drathir> monisia: w dmesg
<martysia> "E: Nie udało się uzyskać blokady /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Zasoby chwilowo niedostępne)E: Nie udało się zablokować katalogu administracyjnego (/var/lib/dpkg/), czy inny proces go używa?"
<monisia> nie mam
<drathir> martysia: gdzies powinna byc inna instalacja w trakcie...
<monisia> widzi procesor dysk itp wlan not ready
<monisia> ale errora nie ma
<monisia> konsola w awaryjnym
<drathir> wlan nie powinno polozyc uruchamiania...
<monisia> no wiem tyle
<monisia> pozatym wifi chodzi na gosciu
<drathir> monisia: a w zwylkym do jakiego momentu dochodzi?
<martysia> ok instaluje się
<monisia> do logo ubuntu studio
<monisia> i amam czarny ekran
<martysia> będę mogła potem to środowisko wybrać przy starcie systemu z menu?
<martysia> jak w Debianie?
<monisia> i pozniej taki rozmazany
<drathir> monisia: sprawdz jak sie pokaze logo czy tabem do konsoli Ci przejdzie...
<monisia> ok chwila
<drathir> ciekawwe na czym sie wyklada...
<drathir> martysia: zalezy z czego to korzysta, ale powinien byc wybor srodowiska...
<drathir> monisia: najlepiej tabem podczas uruchamiania powinno do czarnego ekranu przeskoczyc z info co robi...
<martysia> łosz kurde
<martysia> to mi konfiguruje GRUBa
<martysia> !
<martysia> nadpisze mi GRUBa???
<martysia> OO
<drathir> martysia: spokojnie czyli przerwalo Ci instalacje...
<monisia> nie
<monisia> pokazuje kursor na chwile ale jak siew pisze to nic nie ma
<drathir> monisia: w sensie stara i dokancza...
<martysia> chyba nie przerwało
<monisia> to logo ubuntu studio kreci i koniec
<martysia> skończyło się właśnie
<drathir> sry...
<drathir> martysia: w sensie stara i dokancza co ta blokada byla...
<drathir> monisia: a nie da rady do konsoli tabem?
<monisia> nie
<drathir> martysia: musial sie komp awaryjnie wylaczyc/zresetowac...
<martysia> ok
<martysia> przelogowuję się
<martysia> znaczy robię reboot
<martysia> do potem ;)
<drathir> monisia: a jak kreci to np kursor sie rusza ewentualnie caps lock dziala czy calkiem zawiesza?
<drathir> martysia: ok...
<monisia> sprawdze
 * drathir nie pamieta juz czym te informacje podczas boota w ubu wyswietlal kiedys, albo tab, albo spacja...
<monisia> nie dziaLA caps
<monisia> co jeszcze mozna
<monisia> czy windows
<drathir> monisia: a sprobuj moze ctrl+alt+f1-f12 tylko za kazdym f puszczaj i naciskaj jeszcze raz ctrl+alt
<drathir> wsensie ctrl+alt przytrzymac i f1 puscic znow ctrl+alt przytrzymac i f2
<drathir> to wszystko zapewne przez systemd ;p
<martyna_> czesc
<drathir> ufff....
<Ashiren> a tu kotek na pocieszenie https://i.imgur.com/7YTh8Pf.jpg
<martysia> co uff?
<martysia> no cóż, najwidoczniej muszę się pogodzić z systemem bez wodotrysków..
<drathir> Ashiren: to jak rasowy model/modelka doslownie... elegancko...
<martysia> działa Xfce
<drathir> martysia: nom ze wrocilas ;p
<martysia> :)
<martysia> dzięki
<monisia> ok to tak
<drathir> martysia: z restartem kompa podczas aktualizacji to roznie bywa...
<monisia> zf2 jest konsola
<monisia> ale znika zanim sie wpze cokolwiekis
<drathir> martysia: ale xfce tez ladnie mozna dostosowac, zobacz teraz htop...
<monisia> i jest pozniej zepsuty eskran pixele jakie
<drathir> monisia: a takiej, gdzie sie zmieniaja cyferki literki nie ma?
<martysia> łojć
<martysia> no i jest problem
<monisia> bylo chwile
<martysia> kursor nie miga
<monisia> okokok
<martysia> w terminalu
<martysia> ani nie ma znacznika
<monisia> miga
<martysia> ani w ogóle nic nie ma
<martysia> zaraz
<drathir> martysia: bash i enter
<martysia> to jest emulator
<drathir> monisia: ciekawe czyzby stery od grafiki?
<monisia> mozliwe
<monisia> ale jak je zmienic teraz
<drathir> monisia: a na czym to smiga mesa?
<monisia> tez mi na grafike wyglaD
<monisia> radeon hd
<martysia> nic
<monisia> mesa wpisac?
<drathir> martysia: cat ~/.bashrc
<drathir> monisia: moze xorga przeinstalowac wpierw...
<martysia> ale nie mam gdzie wpisać
<monisia> jak
<drathir> martysia: na :slepo" w konsoli...
<drathir> "slepo"
<martysia> drathir, tak zrobiłam
<martysia> i nic
<drathir> na slepo reset
<monisia> apt-get install
<drathir> monisia: nie pamietam czy to nie bylo apt-get install -reinstall
<monisia> oki
<drathir> pacman prostszy...
<monisia> reinstall xorg?
<drathir> xorg xorg-drivers
<martysia> mam uruchomić ponownie system?
<monisia> sudo apt-get reinstall  xorg xorg-drivers?
<martysia> próbowąłam tych komend drathir i nic
<drathir> martysia: a jak reset w konsoli wpiszesz tez nic?
<drathir> ok
<martysia> drathir, nic
<drathir> martysia: a sprobuj apt-get update i po tym apt-get upgrade
<martysia> a skąd wiem kiedy będzie "po tym" ?:D
<drathir> martysia: alt+ctrl+f1
<drathir> tam powinien byc kursor...
<martysia> ok
<martysia> to działam
<drathir> od f6 w gore powinno do gui powrocic...
<monisia> apt-reinstall
<monisia> ??
<drathir> i znow pacman gora pacman -S base i po problemie powinno byc ;p i kto tu mowi ze arch ciezki ;p
<monisia> co wpisac dokladnie
<drathir> monisia: juz sprawdzam na debianie...
<monisia> ok
<martysia> ok
<martysia> wróciłam
<martysia> apt-get update i upgrade wykonane
<martysia> terminal w trybie graficznym nadal nie działa
<martysia> zrobić restart?
<drathir>  apt-get install --reinstall
<drathir> monisia: ^
<drathir> martysia: ok
<monisia> sprawdzam
<drathir> monisia: xorg w teorii powinien wszystko potrzebne zassac...
<monisia> ale po reinstall xorg dac?
 * drathir ubu od 11.04 nie ma, wiec nie mam jak dokladne paczki sprawdzic chyba, ze przez neta...
<drathir> nom...
<martysia> nadal nic
<martysia> terminal nie działa
<martysia> a w oknie hexchatu nie mogę przewijać wiadomości do góry
<martysia> to tak ma być?
<martysia> nie ma paska przewijania
<monisia> xorg-drivers ma byc
<drathir> martysia: no nie bardzo...
<drathir> monisia: tez...
<martysia> nikt tego nie testował? przede mną? czy tylko mi się tak zdarzyło?
<drathir> martysia: a wez jeszcze raz do konsoli i daj apt=get install zsh
<drathir> apt-get install zsh
<martysia> kurcze
<martysia> wpisałam w tej konsili co nic nie widzę
<martysia> i teraz nie wiem czy coś się dzieje czy nic
<martysia> chyba nic
<monisia> nie udalo sie pisac do var/apt
<martysia> bo zamknęłam i nic nie wyskoczyło
<martysia> ok, to idę do trybu tekstowego
<monisia> i otworzyc i analizowac listy pakietow
<martysia> bye bye
<drathir> martysia: ale w tej ctrl+alt+f1
<drathir> monisia: lil
<monisia> ??
<drathir> monisia: lol to juz chyba przyczyna jest
<drathir> monisia: df -h
<monisia> jak
<monisia> w root
<drathir> monisia: tak
<monisia> oki
<martysia> gotowe
<martysia> co teraz?
<drathir> martysia: teraz cos takiego
<drathir> wget -O .zshrc http://git.grml.org/f/grml-etc-core/etc/zsh/zshrc
<drathir> to duze o
<drathir> martysia: tez w konsoli niestety...
<monisia> nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<martysia> ok
<martysia> spisałam na kartkę
<martysia> działam
<martysia> ;)
<martysia> pa
<monisia> na wszystkie 3 taka odp
<drathir> monisia: przy "df -h" ??
<monisia> tak po wpisanu df -h
<monisia> mam
<monisia> run user
<drathir> to troszke niebezpieczne, ale moze pomoc
<monisia> sys/fg/cgroup
<monisia> i jeszcze cos trzecie
<martysia> gotowe
<martysia> zapisano do zshrc
<drathir> monisia: sudo rm /var/cache/apt/archives/*.deb
<drathir> monisia: tam powinnas miec cos / /home
<drathir> monisia: z iloscia wollnego miejsca...
<drathir> martysia: teraz otworz z menu konsole
<drathir> mar nowa i wpisz zsh na "slepo" w niej...
<drathir> martysia: &
<martysia> wow
<martysia> czekaj drathir
<drathir> grrr martysia ^
<martysia> z menu konsola działa
<martysia> :D
<martysia> ale z panelu nie
<drathir> nidzie nie ide spokojnie misstab...
<drathir> martysia: lol
<drathir> ok to ta z panelu tak jakby przenies do okna tej dzialajacej...
<drathir> powinno link pokazac...
<monisia> nie mozna usunac
<martysia> nic
<martysia> nic nie pokazało
<monisia> nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<martysia> z menu uruchmiłam Xterm
<martysia> a to na dole nazywa się 'emulator temrinala'
<martysia> to jakaś różnica?
<drathir> monisia: lsblk -m
<drathir> martysia: tak dwie rozne...
<drathir> martysia: a wpisz xfce4-terminal
<monisia> 4 dyski sda 1235 brw-rw
<martysia> gdzie?
<drathir> martysia: w konsoli tej dzialajacej...
<drathir> monisia: a to zagadka...
<martysia> kurde
<martysia> ta działająca chyba tez nie działa
<monisia> 5 to win
<martysia> niby nazwa uż i kompa jest i kursor miga
<martysia> ale nie da się wkleić
<drathir> monisia: smartctl -a
<martysia> w ogóle się przycisk prawym wklej nie działa
<martysia> nic się nie otwiera
<drathir> martysia: bo xterm jest inny ;p
<drathir> martysia: z reki...
<monisia> nie zaistalowany
<martysia> ok
<martysia> no otworzył się terminal
<martysia> wygląda ok
<martysia> kursor miga, prawym da się wkleić
<monisia> i cos ze do odczy tu i blokada nie zainstaluje
<monisia> a to roort w awaryjnym m oze dlatego
<monisia> inny nie dziala
<drathir> martysia: ok to teraz tak dlugie...
<drathir> martysia: sudo update-alternatives -config x-terminal-emulator
<martysia> do której konsoli?
<drathir> martysia: tej dzialajacej lepiej
<drathir> szybciej wkleic
<martysia> do terminala czy do Xterm?
<martysia> aha, czyli do terminala
<drathir> monisia: aaa to awaryjny....
<monisia> tA
<monisia> inny nie dziala mi
<martysia> drathir, update-alternatives: błąd: nieznany argument "-config"
<drathir> monisia: z ciekawosci systemctl status
<drathir> monisia: error pokaze czy nie ?
<masterczulki> czesc
<masterczulki> pomozecie?
<monisia> nie znaleziono polecenia\
<drathir> martysia: sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator
<drathir> moj blad....
<martysia> mam 6 alternatyw
<martysia> zostawić domyślną
<martysia> ?
<drathir> martysia: jaka domyslna, ma byc xfce4
<masterczulki> halo?
<monisia> da sie cos z tym jeszcze
<masterczulki> ktos mnie slyszy?
<drathir> monisia: trzeba byloby zapewne start gdm-a wylaczyc, zeby sie dostac do normalnego systemu...
<martysia> update-alternatives: użycie /usr/bin/xfce4-terminal.wrapper jako dostarczającego /usr/bin/x-terminal-emulator (x-terminal-emulator) w tryb ręczny
<martysia> update-alternatives: ostrzeżenie: pomijanie tworzenia /usr/share/man/man1/x-terminal-emulator.1.gz ponieważ powiązany plik /usr/share/man/man1/xfce4-terminal.wrapper.1.gz (lub grupa dowiązań x-terminal-emulator) nie istnieje
<martysia> czesc masterczulki
<masterczulki> martysia, czesc martysia
<martysia> masterczulki, słyszymy Cię ;)
<martysia> masterczulki, co tam?
<masterczulki> martysia, potrzebuje pomocy w instalacji ubuntu
<martysia> masterczulki, a w czym konkretnie?
<drathir> martysia: ok zobacz teraz jeszcze raz ta komende czy zmienilo...
<masterczulki> martysia, ogolnie
<masterczulki> martysia, boje sie
<masterczulki> martysia, czy ktos moze sie spotkac i pomoc
<martysia> ??
<masterczulki> powpisywac te komendy
<masterczulki> do isntalacji
<drathir> masterczulki: nir troluj... ;/
<drathir> nie*
<martysia> lol
<martysia> którą komendę?
<martysia> nie mogę przewinąć
<martysia> do góry
<drathir> martysia: sudo update-alternatives --config x-terminal-emulator
<martysia> tak, zmieniło
<martysia> działa!
<martysia> :D
<masterczulki> martysia, komendy do instalacji
<drathir> martysia: a wpisz zsh
<masterczulki> martysia, bo sie boje ze wpisze nie w tej kolejnosci czy cos
<martysia> martyna@marti-1000H ~ %
<drathir> martysia: df -h
<martysia> masterczulki, przecież masz tryb graficzny do instalacji, po co Ci komendy?
<drathir> zobacz czy wolne miejsce jest...
<martysia> tak, 15 GB dla Ubuntu
<martysia> plus 7,9 GB dla /home
<drathir> martysia: zsh od basha lepsze...
<drathir> martysia: zawsze recznie mozesz wlaczac sobie...
<drathir> martysia: a to dobrze teraz reboot i sie modlic, zeby wstal...
<drathir> ;p
<martysia> lol
<martysia> ok
<martysia> ;)
<martysia> to pa
<masterczulki> martysia, jestes z czchowa?
<drathir> martysia: nom...
<martysia> masterczulki a skąd to pytanie?
<masterczulki> martysia, bo ja tez xD
<martysia> a skąd wiedziałeś skąd jestem?
<masterczulki> drathir, mi powiedział
<martysia> osz ty..
<martysia> :P
<drathir> ta, ta...
<martysia> a Ty kto jestes masterczulki ?
<masterczulki> martysia, adaś
<drathir> martysia: On tylko troluje dobrze sie zna a udaje zielonego ;p
<martysia> moze jeszcze mi powiesz, ze mój sąsiad
<masterczulki> martysia, zalezy gdize mieszkasz :P
<masterczulki> ja na cmentarnej
<martysia> wow
<masterczulki> a ty?
<martysia> jaki ten świat mały
<martysia> ja Słoneczna
<masterczulki> martysia, to sasiedzi :)
<martysia> mniej więcej ;)
<masterczulki> martysia, pomożesz z ubuntu?
<martysia> jaja sobie robisz?
<martysia> :P
<masterczulki> nje :P
<drathir> masterczulki: mysli,ze nick zmieni i zelony u mnie bedzie i dam sie nabrac ;p
<drathir> zielony doslownie ;p
<masterczulki> drathir, tak to jaki mialem nick wczesniej?:d
<drathir> 0:36 -!- buharin [~buharin@90-156-24-199.internetia.net.pl] has quit
<masterczulki> drathir, aff
<drathir> ;p
<drathir> masterczulki: a myslisz, ze dlaczego sie nie odzywalem ? ;p
<masterczulki> masterczulki, no bo mnie znasz juz :D
<martysia> ok to wy tu sobie gadajcie a ja robię reboot
<masterczulki> drathir, ale i tak nigdy nie poznasz mojego prawdziwego nicku :P
<drathir> swoja droga ten tez kojarze... ;p
<masterczulki> drathir, ktory mialem jeszcze jak bylem malym trollem
<drathir> masterczulki: nawet nie chce bo jeszcze bede kojarzyl i sie przestrasze ;p
<masterczulki> drathir, zwykle to po prostu ban leci ;d
<martyna> cholera
<drathir> masterczulki: ale i tak jestes z tych pozytywnych trolli...
<masterczulki> drathir, ale szybki reboot
<masterczulki> drathir, a ty nie jestes czasem z wrocka?
<drathir> masterczulki: z polski tak, ale czy z wrocka, wrocek nie do konca taki ladny, sa ladniejsze miasta...
<drathir> masterczulki: a bana w sumie nie ma jak narazie za co raczej...
<martyna> jestem
<martyna> ale był problem
<drathir> martyna: O.o szybko...
<martyna> zaraz spróbuję jeszcze raz
<drathir> jaki ?
<martyna> nie chciało się wylogować
<martyna> wyskakiwał jakiś błąd
<masterczulki> martyna, moze w konsole wpisz sudo reboot ;d
<drathir> martyna: a jaki?
<martyna> nie pamiętam...
<drathir> martyna: bo to moglo byc od mieszania konsolami...
<martyna> coś ze menedżer sesji jest w stanie uruchomienia czy coś
<drathir> martyna: sprawdz jeszcze raz dla pewnosci...
<martyna> ok
<martyna> pa
<drathir> a to ubu nie przeszedl na systemd?
<drathir> tak z ciekawosci?
<martyna> jestem
<martyna> teraz ok przy wylogowaniu
<martyna> ale przy zalogowaniu wyskakują błędy
<martyna> błąd systemu i błędy programów systemu
<drathir> a jakies nazwy?
<martyna> nie pisze
<martyna> tylko ze problem detected
<martyna> i czy chcę zaraportować
<drathir> to unitowe programy moga sie chciec uruchamiac ;/
<drathir> zawsze mozna sprobowac wrocic do poprzedniej konsoli...
<martyna> lol tej co nei działą?
<martyna> nie, dzięki
<martyna> nic się nie dzieje a komunikaty zawsze mogę zignorować
<drathir> moze sie magicznie naprawi ;p
<drathir> martyna: bardzo prawdopodobne tez, ze to przy tej przerwanej instalacji cos sie nie zainstalowalo...
 * drathir tam archa woli... o ile cos sie dzieje to widac co to...
<drathir> martyna: dla zabawy kiedys polecam...
<martyna> ale mogę sprawdzić var/log dpkg.log nie?
<martyna> czy nie
<drathir> martyna: o polowe mniej ramu bedzie Ci zjadac zapewne, choc troche wiecej konfigurowania za pierwszym razem...
<drathir> martyna: mozesz, ale nie masz pewnosci przy ktorym...
<drathir> moze nie zdazylo zapisac...
<martyna> ło Jezusie
<martyna> wlazłam w pliki
<martyna> ...
<martyna> których nie ma
<martyna> :D
<drathir> nie wiem dokladnie jak to przy padach sie zachowuje...
<martyna> co ja jeszcze tu odkryję? :D
<martyna> system plików jest pusty
<drathir> dobrze ze wznowilo konfigurowanie chociaz...
<martyna> lol
<drathir> martyna: bo to jest to cale unity ;/ a daj spod konsoli ls
<drathir> albo spod konsoli thunar...
<martyna> no są...
<martyna> Dokumenty         Muzyka  Pobrane    Pulpit    Wideo
<martyna> examples.desktop  Obrazy  Publiczny  Szablony
<drathir> a teraz spod konsoli thunar
<martyna> ale thunar jest pusty
<martyna> znaczy są nazwy nie ma ikon
<drathir> a to zagadka...
<drathir> ls -hall
<drathir> w konsoli
<drathir> i moze w thunarze widok pokaz ukryte pliki...
<martyna> http://dpaste.com/11PCR7T
<martyna> wyświetliło tylko nazwy
<martyna> w thunarze
<drathir> a ikonek folderow nie ma?
<martyna> nie
<drathir> uprawnienia wygladaja ok...
<martyna> i czemu nei mogę przewijać Xchata?
<martyna> hexChata?
<drathir> martyna: a w tym samym menu pokaz ikony/pokaz liste
<martyna> nic nie zmienia
<martyna> tylko lokalizację nazw
<martyna> inaczej ułożone
<martyna> ale same nazwy
<drathir> martyna: a uruchom xchata spod konsoli i zobacz czy tez tak samo sie zachowa
<martyna> nie znaleziono polecenia
<martyna> muszę jako root?
<martyna> zresztą, co ja pytam, jestem jako root
<martyna> :D
<drathir> apt-get install libthunar-vfs-1-common
<drathir> jesli w ubu to tez jest
<drathir> z debiana sprawdzalem../
<drathir> hex i tabem uzupelnij w sumie xexchata
<martyna> nie znalazło pakietu
<drathir> apt-cache search thunar
<martyna__> tak samo
<martyna__> nie da się przewijać
<martyna__> ok, zamykam jednego
<drathir> apt-get install xfce4-utils xfce4-goodies thunar
<martyna> http://dpaste.com/29FCJQ9
<martyna> halo
<drathir> apt-get install xfce4-goodies thunar
<martyna> ok
<martyna> już myślałam, ze mnie nie widać
<drathir> tak najpierw moze... nie no widac...
<drathir> apt-get install xfce4-goodies thunar xfce4
<Ashiren> kiedys sie uda
<drathir> na wszelki wypadek tez...
<drathir> Ashiren: ubu to dziwny zwierz ;p
<drathir> o i tez chyba xubuntu-desktop ;p
<drathir> do wyboru do koloru ;p]
 * drathir sie zastanawia jak wytrzymywal kiedys ;p
<drathir> moze to dlatego, ze kiedys dalo sie korzystac z g2 w miare...
<drathir> o i nawet xfdesktop4 O.o
<drathir> masakra...
<martyna> jestem
<martyna> widać mnie?
<martyna> test
<martyna> test test test
<drathir> nom...
<martyna> uf
<drathir> dziala...
<martyna> nie miałam internetu przez jakiś czas
<martyna> odcieło mi
<martyna> nie wiem czemu
<martyna> wklejałam to: xfce4-goodies jest już w najnowszej wersji.
<drathir> oj to nie fajnie... masterczulki Cie ddossuja ;p
<martyna> Następujące pakiety zostały zainstalowane automatycznie i nie są już więcej wymagane:
<martyna>   linux-headers-3.13.0-32 linux-headers-3.13.0-32-generic  linux-image-3.13.0-32-generic linux-image-extra-3.13.0-32-generic
<drathir> a raczej caja dzielnice zapewne...
<martyna> no właśnie tak sobie pomyslalam
<drathir> autoremove czy autoclean to jakos tak bylo, musze sprawdzic...
<martyna> autoremove
<martyna> już robię
<gjm> pokaż cycki
<drathir> apt-get autoclean i apt-get autoremove jak dobrze pamietam tylko nie kojarze ktory to czyscil... ;p
<drathir> gjm: ze niby komendy potrafi znalezc to nie kobieta? ;p
<martyna> gotowe
<martyna> nadal nie ma ikon
<martyna> zrobić reboot?
<drathir> apt-cache search libthunar-vfs-1-common
<drathir> apt-cache search libthunar-vfs
<drathir> libthunar-vfs-1-common - Provides thunar-vfs documentation, icons and translations
<martyna> nic sie nie stało
<drathir> ale to z debiana...
<drathir> to na slepo strzelam i tewz mozesz dac
<martyna> dałam oba
<martyna> i nic
<drathir> apt-get install xubuntu-desktop jak tamte nie zadzialaja...
<martyna> ok
<drathir> to niby calega xfce-a instaluje w ideologii ubu...
<martyna> łoł
<drathir> co sie dzieje?
<martyna> nic, instaluje się
 * drathir juz sie wystraszyl...
<martyna> :)
<martyna> ok gotowe
<masterczulki> bijcie masterczulki
<martyna> masterczulki ty draniu przypuściłes ddos na mnie? :P
 * drathir nie zamierza nikogo bic...
<martyna> test
<drathir> k
<masterczulki> martyna, :< ja nie musze ddosowac wystarczy ze przetne kabel od internetu na slonecznej
<martyna> drathir, zrestartowac teraz?
<drathir> martyna: ok mozesz sprawdzic, tylko jak zwykle modlic sie dobrze...
<martyna> ok to pa
<masterczulki> eee
<masterczulki> co ona robi?:D
<masterczulki> ze sie musi modlic
<Ashiren> na dobranoc http://i.chzbgr.com/imagestore/2009/5/26/86cf9ab6-61b3-4b38-976e-3c9c22537fd0.jpg
<drathir> masterczulki: przesiadka na lzejsze srodowisko graficzne...
<masterczulki> drathir, a ma takiego starego kompa?
<drathir> '+ubu = wielka niewiadoma...
<drathir> masterczulki: atom...
<drathir> Ashiren: kolorowych...
<martyna> jestem
<martyna> nie mam już Unity
<Ashiren> gratulujemy
<martyna> od razu ładuje się Xfce
<drathir> Ashiren: istny model/modelka doslownie...
<Ashiren> mhm
<Ashiren> pussy in chick doslowniej
<drathir> martyna: unity zawsze bedzie to to jak chwasty ;p
<Ashiren> nie lepiej xubuntu jak czlowiek a nie xfce na ubuntu
<martyna> próbowąłam Xubuntu
<martyna> przegrzewało mi komputer
<drathir> Ashiren: no reinstall by trzeba bylo ;p
<martyna> w tempie - wyłączał się po pół godziny
<masterczulki> martyna, biedny komputer :(
<drathir> masterczulki: i teraz htop -em monitorowac...
<drathir> apt-get install lm_sensors
<drathir> martyna: ^
<martyna> miałam zaisntalowane
<martyna> Lm-sensors
<martyna> powinnny zostać
<drathir> sudo sensors-detect
<drathir> wszedzie y
<martyna> http://dpaste.com/29SM1KG
<martyna> przyzwoicie ;)
<martyna> wiatraczki cichutko chodzą
<Ashiren> wee
<drathir> a htop?
<drathir> tylko to 24
<drathir> troche mnie niepokoji...
<martyna> kurde
<martyna> printscreen nie działa
<drathir> ;p
<mati75> sudo apt-get install scrot
<martyna> f10 też nie
<drathir> scrot '%Y%m%d_%H%M%S__$wx$h_scrot.png' -e 'mv $f ~/images/shots/' a tu w menu klawiatura masz do przypisania na print screen...
<drathir> ewentualnie akcesoria screenshot
<drathir> i to na pasek tez mozesz wrzucic...
<drathir> a co to f10?
<martyna> chciałam wyjść z htop
<drathir> q
<martyna> ok dz
<drathir> edycja=ustawienia=zaawansowane
<martyna> http://zapodaj.net/68cda46c4f513.png.html
<drathir> i tam jest f10
<drathir> martyna: nom 400 to nie 700 ;p ale na archu i tak na ok 250-350 dalby rade zejsc ;p
<martyna> dzięki drathir :)
<drathir> martyna: nie ma za co jakby co polecam sie na przyszlosc, nie ruszam sie z kanalu ;p
<drathir> nick zarejestrowany jakby co tez..'
<drathir> martyna: jak sie zacznie grzac htop-em obadac co procka ubija...
<martyna> ok
<masterczulki> drathir, za moich czasow jak sie pytalem o pomoc na ircu to pisali rm -rf /
<masterczulki> ;D
<martyna> masterczulki brzmisz jak jeden koleś z Onetu...
<masterczulki> martyna, a co on napisal?;d
<martyna> RTFM
<martyna> STFW
<masterczulki> martyna, no to prawda :d
<masterczulki> martyna, a co Cie sklonilo by uzywac linuxa?;>
<martyna> brak wsparcia dla XP
<martyna> a kolejne systemy to kicha
<drathir> masterczulki: teraz banuja za taka odpowiedz ;p
<martyna> jeszcze 7 była w miarę
<martyna> a potem to kicha
<drathir> ale to tez zalezy od nastawiena osoby teraz tez nie zawsze chetnie pomagaja...
<drathir> martyna: o to swiatelko w tunelu...
<drathir> martyna: oby takich osob wiecej...
<martyna> no ja już na 3 kompach zainstalowałam linuxa
<martyna> :)
<martyna> tacie się przydaje bo bez antywirusa działa
<masterczulki> martyna, to macie małe wymagania :P
<martyna> a takto ciągle były jakieś wirusy
<drathir> martyna: tylko uwazaj z uswiadamianiem znajomych, mozesz sie spotkac z razacym niezrozumieniem...
<martyna> i ciągle trzeba było stawiać system od nowa
<martyna> czemu?
<martyna> że co niby
<masterczulki> martyna, ogolnie z tego co sam zauwazylem to niektorym ludiom bardzo brakuje offic'a
<drathir> martyna: byle zapamietac nie wpisywac hasla roota gdzie popadnie i jak zapyta... oraz czesto apt-get update i apt-get upgrade...
<masterczulki> i to uwazam za najwieksza wade linuxow brak office
<martyna> libre office jest
<martyna> i open office
<drathir> martyna: bo przewaznie potraktowac moga cos w stylu "ty chyba zwariowalas" ;p
<masterczulki> martyna, no niby jest ale topolomny w uzyciu a po za tym duzo rzeczy w internecie czy to np. twoj tata jakis dokument z pracy dostanie czy tam w szkole czy cos daja docx
<masterczulki> a to sie slabo otwiera
<drathir> jak sie upra w sumie wine tez jest, ale jak nie ma potrzeby nie pokazywac ;p
<drathir> no i pidgina uzywac...
<masterczulki> drathir, wine jest ale tylko dla office2010
<drathir> a nie gg.exe vel choinka w pobranych ;p
<martyna> gg jest do kitu
<martyna> to na linuxa
<martyna> samo się zamyka
<drathir> masterczulki: 2013 juz chyba nawet chodzi....
<masterczulki> drathir, wlasnie nie
<drathir> masterczulki: nie uzywam, ale slyszalem, ze naprawwili... takze niesprawdzone info...
<masterczulki> masterczulki, ale ogolnie to jest duzy problem bo np. jak ktos daje jakies formularze w excelu gdzie jest napisany skrypt w visualbasicu to juz za chiny nie otworzysz na linuxie
<masterczulki> drathir, trzeba kombinować
<masterczulki> drathir, i moim zdaniem w Polsce powinno sie mowic ludziom zeby nie uzywali jakichs dziwnych formatow
<masterczulki> tylko otwarte
<martyna> no fakt, jak w firmie używają to jest problem
<martyna> chyba ze masz służbowego laptopa z windą ;)
<masterczulki> martyna, no i nie wiem jak w szkole teraz jest ale chyba nie ma wyboru np w gimnazjum co do offica
<martyna> no i CAD...
<martyna> to jest problem
<martyna> ja potrzebuję zamiennika metriCADa
<martyna> i nie ma
<martyna> ani jednego
<martyna> programu
<masterczulki> martyna, uu a po co Ci taki dziwny program?:D
<martyna> do przedmiarowania robót budowlanych :P
<martyna> do nauki
<masterczulki> to sie w gornictwie uzywa?
<martyna> nie :P
<martyna> w budownictwie
<masterczulki> martyna, na pewno jest jakis zamiennik
<martyna> nie ma
<martyna> szukałam, pytałam...
<masterczulki> martyna, kłamiesz : <
<masterczulki> http://softwarerecs.stackexchange.com/questions/19025/what-program-as-an-replacement-of-metricad-for-pre-measurement-of-construction-w
<drathir> masterczulki: office jest dziwny...
<drathir> m$ to tylko ludzi nabija w butelki...
<martyna> no tak, to ja się pytałam
<masterczulki> drathir, czy ja wiem ja korzystalem i powiem ze jest duzo wygodniejszy a onenote niezamieniony
<masterczulki> martyna, domyslilem sie ;)
<drathir> martyna: z cadami zapewne gorzej, ale chyba tez jest cos open...
<martyna> dla autoCADa tak, dla metriCADa nie
<martyna> do rysowania jest ale do mierzenia już nie ma
<drathir> martyna: hmm aa to ciekawe...
<masterczulki> cos mi trudno w to uwierzyć
<masterczulki> :P
<drathir> martyna: na twitterze info daj moze sie rozniesie i ktos przekodzi...
<martyna> drathir, nie używam twittera
<drathir> martyna: oj...
<martyna> jak się sprawdza jaką wersję Xfce mam?
<masterczulki> martyna,  xfce4-about
<drathir> xmmm... pacman -Ss xfce4 ;p
<martyna> lol
<martyna> to jest gra!
<Voldenet> przypominam, że w Polsce nielegalne jest propagowanie nazizmu
<Voldenet> >Ss
<Voldenet> Ja już dobrze wiem.
<masterczulki> Voldenet, .I.
<Voldenet> co oznacza ta emotikonka
<Voldenet> bo naprawdę nie jestem w stanie zrozumieć
<masterczulki> Voldenet, to międzynarodowy znak pokoju i przyjaźni .i.
<masterczulki> Voldenet, http://www.miejski.pl/slowo-.i.
<drathir> Voldenet: to tylko plonaca swieczka...
<Voldenet> Zdecydowanie tak wygląda
<Voldenet> ale komu świecimy, bo tyle ludzi już umarło
<Voldenet> a rozumiem, że świeczka ma tutaj charakter symboliczny
<drathir> a tak na serio to w ubu idzie spod apt-a wylistowac wersje nie zainstalowanych?
<Voldenet> chyba w apt-cache jakoś by się dało
<masterczulki> ale chyba sie pytała o zainstalowany pakiet
<masterczulki> to dpkg
<Voldenet> apt-cache madison {nazwa paczki}
<drathir> Voldenet: bo z tego co pamietam aptitude to mialo, ale co do apt-a nie mam zielonego pojecia...
<drathir> Voldenet: o dzieki, sprawdzam...
<Voldenet> no, aptitude to miało
<Voldenet> o, też apt-cache policy {paczka} to umie
<martyna> drathir, ale mnie wpuściłeś w maliny :P
<martyna> nie mogę tego teraz odinstalować
<masterczulki> martyna, apt-get --purge remove
<martyna> a uninstall nie działa?
<masterczulki> a wpisz apt-get moo
<martyna> :P
<masterczulki> ;p
<Voldenet> aptitude ma moce super krowy
<martyna> ok dzięki usunęłam
<masterczulki> apt-get moo moo
<masterczulki> :D
<masterczulki> martyna, https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AptGet/Howto
<martyna> ok
<drathir> martyna: czego odinstalowac?
<martyna> juz odinstalowałam
<drathir> a aptitude nie jest domysnie w ubu?
<martyna> pacmana
<martyna> :P
<drathir> martyna: hrhr
<drathir> pacmana podobno do wszystkiego daloby rade przystosowac, ciekawe czy jako zamiennik do apt-a by pasowal ;p
<martyna> ale już ktoś mnie tak wpuścił  w maliny
<martyna> z tym pacmanem raz
<martyna> na Debianie
<drathir> martyna: a pacman to gierka w ubu zapewne bedzie... no chyba, ze maja pacmana aurchowego tez ;p
<martyna> też się o coś pytałam i kazali mi to zainstalować
<martyna> moze to Ty?
<drathir> archowego*
<martyna> drathir, ? bo nie pamiętam kto
<masterczulki> martyna, to on też mnie wkręcił
<masterczulki> martyna, :<
<martyna> nie, doinstalowałam sobie :P
<martyna> nie było domyślnie'
<drathir> martyna: czy kazalem zainstalowac to watpie wspominac to mozliwe...
<martyna> no ale to już sobie dopowiedziałam
<martyna> :D
<martyna> łoł
<martyna> trafiłam na kanał dragonsectora
<martyna> przez przypadek
<martyna> ja myślałam, ze to moze o jakieś gry chodzi czy o coś
<martyna> a to goście od bezpieczeństwa są
<drathir> martyna: co to takiego
<drathir> ?
<martyna> kanał panów i pań którzy zajmują się bezpieczeństwem
 * drathir by powiedzial, ze jakis klan rpg ;p
<martyna> w szczególności http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Capture_the_flag#Computer_security
 * martyna też by tak powiedziała
<drathir> az musze zerknac ;p
<drathir> leee tylko jedna osobe kojarze...
#ubuntu-pl 2015-05-03
<Bazyl> Czołem
<systemd> no hej :3
<Bazyl> Freenode umarł od dwóch dni.
<gjm> drathir: gynavela? :>
<grek> czesc jak w nano zduplikować kilka lini tekstu bez myszki
<grek> szukam ale cos to nie dziala
<grek> http://askubuntu.com/questions/154431/how-do-i-delete-multiple-lines-in-nano-without-affecting-the-clipboard alt \ ?
<Bazyl> ctrl+c i +ctrl+v?
<grek> no jak zaznaczyc bez myszki
<Bazyl> shift + strzałka w prawko
<grek> ctrl c ctrl v wkleja jak by bez robienia miejsca nadpisuje to co jest pod spodem
<grek> shift strzalka - tez bym chcial w klasycznych edytorach to daiala w terminalowyh dla uproszczenia jest chyba wszystko inaczej
<grek> mam zaznaczanie nie shift strzalka ale excape + a
<grek> ale jak to teraz skopiwoac i wkleic
<grek> dziala ctrl k - wycina ctrl u wkleja
<grek> ale jak bez wycinanania ale kopiowanie
<grek> i czemu to wszystko jest na odwrot  :)wszedzie jest ctr x do wycinana w termialy musi byc inaczej - zasadniczo terminal jest genialny ale te edytory hm
<grek> i to nano podobno jest najprostrzy :) kiedys ktos zrobi z crt c i okaze sie ze da sie prosciej
<Bazyl> wole vima
<drathir> bry...
<mattti_> bry
<mattti_> co tam jak tam
<Dread> nic tam
<drathir> grzac zaczyna...
<mattti__> hmm
<Bazyl> drathir: ano.
<drathir> jesli ktos ma cos do kotow powinien dostawac cos takiego ;p http://i.imgur.com/z9ns3ji.jpg
<mati75> http://x3.cdn03.imgwykop.pl/c3201142/comment_DBfeeirSazX3SM2H5TJpgxj9D0T8uAyn.jpg
<drathir> ktos tu hexchata uzywa?
<drathir> jaki jest skrot na ukrycie menu jak komus by sie chcialo zerknac?
<wsky> jest tutaj bastetmilo?
<wsky> pod innym nickiem?
<gjm> nie ma
<gjm> idź sobie
<mattti__> gjm co znaczy twój nick?
<mattti__> kojarzy mi się tylko ze słowem gimnazjum
<gjm> dobrze, że ci się tak kojarzy
<gjm> plecak spakowałeś?
<mattti__> nie używam
<mattti__> mam tableta do pierwszej klasy
<mattti__> a ty pewnie już w starszakach jesteś
<gjm> tak
<mattti__> zawsze taki agresywny dowcip się Ciebie trzyma?
<mattti> hm
<Ashiren> nyoro~n
<drathir> lol
<mattti> ciekawy nick
<martysia> 'm planning to restart hexchat again I'm sorry for the inconvinience Please do not ban me for that...
<gjm> u wot m8
<martysia> czesc :)
<gjm> i czołem
<drathir> martysia: /j ##networking
<martysia> co znaczy ta komenda?
<drathir> martysia: juz mozesz na ##networking wejsc tylko znow nie skacz, bo bot Cie zlapie ;p
<gjm> za coś
<drathir> gjm: zlapie na bana...
<drathir> martysia: i tak jak wspominalem bany sa czasowe i wygasaja, nie wiem tylko po jakim czasie...
<drathir> martysia: ps nie sluchaj/z rozwaga sluchaj na #freenode ludzi bez + z przodu;p
<martysia> ok
<martysia> dzięki
<martysia> :)
<martysia> a co to znacyz bez + z przodu?
<gjm> z krzyżem na tarczy
<drathir> martysia: voiced osoby to stafferzy na kanale...
<drathir> w sensie wladza ma + ;p
<martysia> aha
<martysia> ok
<mattti> drathir: widzę, że kogoś znów edukujesz :)
<drathir> mattti: wszedzie i zawsze... trzeba sobie pomagac...
<gjm> hrhr
<mattti> ktoś chyba się świeżo irca dorwał ;)
<martysia> tak :)
<martysia> 1. raz korzystam z IRC
<gjm> a wczoraj?
<martysia> no tak
<martysia> ale teraz zarejestrowałam nicka
<martysia> i chciałam skonfigurować klientów HexChata
<mattti> fajna sprawa jak się porzebuje pomocy
<martysia> żeby się automatycznie logował
<mattti> jakieś łubudubu?
<gjm> gangbang
<mattti> pewnie zainstalowałaś jakieś ubuntu
<martysia> tak
<martysia> Ubuntu i Minta
<martysia> :)
<mattti> dwa różne środowiska graficzne czy jedno
<martysia> Xfce
<martysia> na obu teraz
<martysia> wcześniej było na jednym Xfce a na drugim Unity
<martysia> ale drathir pomógł mi zmienić Unity na Xfce
<mattti> może zobacz sobie na livecd jeszcze kde
<martysia> kde jest chyba na mocniejsze komputery
<martysia> ja mam netbooka...
<mattti> xfce też jest spoko
<mattti> z czymś masz jeszcze problem?
<martysia> póki co nie
<martysia> ale boję się zmieniać system teraz i odpalać Xchata
<martysia> bo na 2 systemie mam automatyczne logowanie
<martysia> i znwu bym się logowała kilka razy..
<mattti> to ile masz systemów?
<mattti> 2-3
<martysia> 4
<martysia> a właściwie to więcej
<martysia> zależy ile komputerów liczymy
<martysia> ;)
<gjm> kto bogatemu zabroni
<CookieM> harem nawet
<mattti> a są teraz ograniczenia jeśli chodzi o liczbę OS-ów na dysk?
<wsky> zawsze sa jakieś ograniczenia
<mattti> jakie?
<wsky> ale te są nieistotne
<wsky> wiesz, jak masz mbr to możesz mieć tylko 4 partycje podstawowe
<mattti> 3
<drathir> mattti: miejsce zapewne na dysku ;p
<martysia> ale mozesz mieć jeszcze rozszerzona
<mattti> i jedną rozszerzoną
<martysia> nie?
<wsky> ale nikt nie zabroni zrobić rozszerzonej i zainstalować tam pierdyliarda systemów
<drathir> mattti: lvm ^^
<wsky> tylko windows z takiej nie ruszy
<mattti> może się nie znam
<drathir> a kto taki szalony, zeby winzgrozy uzywac...
<mattti> do grania każdy
<wsky> 95% społeczeństwa
<mattti> pamiętam jak pod wine instalowałem commandos-ów
<drathir> wine, albo teraz podobno ladnie dziala przekierowanie grafiki na kvm-ie...
<mattti> to coś za szybko mi niemiaszki pomykali
<gjm> herp derp
<mattti> właśnie mam zamiar z tym coś zrobić tak jak kiedyś mówiłeś drathir
<mattti> ale na razie mam tylko jedną kartę i za słaby sprzęt
 * drathir niestety nie ma pod reka zadnej drafiki pod pcie, zeby sie pobawic...
<drathir> gragiki*
<drathir> grafiki*
<mattti> a pod agp coś jeszcze z piwnicy wygrzebiesz ;)
<drathir> nom do trzech razy...
<drathir> mattti: pod agp to z 2-3 chyba gdzies beda...
<mattti> no ja mam gdzieś geforce-a FX 5200
<drathir> riva tnt2 64 nawet gdzies powinna byc cudenko...
<mattti> gdzieś w oznaczeniu chyba jeszcze m było
<mattti> szkoda rivy wyrzucać
<mattti> legendarna karta
<mattti> też chomikuję rzeczy
<wsky> uh?
<mattti> szkoda się tego pozbywać
<wsky> chciałem powiedzieć, że jak ma się vt-d
<drathir> mattti: nie znasz dnia i godziny kiedy zycie uratuje ;p
<mattti> no tak
<mattti> procek który zamówiłem ma to mieć
<mattti> a w płycie nie widzę
<drathir> tym bardziej, ze ja lubie osobom ze "zlomow" jak to ludzie mowia drugie zycie wyciskac...
<mattti> karta też to posiada
<mattti> a ja się przywiązuję do podzespołów
<mattti> zmianę kompa wyznacza mi FM
<mattti> jak słabo i wolno chodzi trza zmieniać
<wsky> znajomy krytyczny bug w 15.04 wykrył
<drathir> fm?
<mattti> Football Manager
<drathir> mattti: aaa...
<mattti> jeszcze na windzie jako tako chodzi
<drathir> mattti: a pod wine nie pojdzie?
<mattti> FM jest natywnie pod linuxa przez steam-a
<mattti> ale słabo chodzi
<mattti> dlatego druga karta i gpu-passthroug
<drathir> steam ladnie podbija nowe pozycje widze...
<mattti> FM to zawsze mój prezent gwiazdkowy ode mnie dla mnie :)
<mattti> w bibliotece mam z 10 pozycji na 60
<mattti> sprawdzę dokładniej
<mattti> 68 pozycji
<mattti> 16 pod linux-a
<mattti> fakt żę biorę go pod uwagę przy kupnie
<drathir> nie no ladnie sobie radza... tym bardziej, ze teraz bardziej znane silniki podobno wsparcie i sdk maka miec pod linuxa...
<mattti> witcher 3 ma być
<mattti> 2 jest
<mattti> pod linuksem
<mattti> civ V z topowych gier
<mattti> metro i cs
<mattti> więc jest nieźle
<mattti> ale mimo wszystko nieco ciężej wszystko hula niż pod windą
<mattti> nie wiem po co mi to tak szczerze mówiąc gram bardzo okazjonalnie
<wsky> ja mam z tych pod linuksa cs:s, dota 2, hl 2, posatl 2, quake 1-3, rayman origins, civ 5, superfrong hd
<mattti> quake 2 jeszcze sprzedają
<wsky> tak
<mattti> super frog ;)
<wsky> super frog dobry
<mattti> bullfrog niezłe gry robił
<mattti> ja czasem zagrywam się populous 3
<wsky> bullfrog jeszcze istnieje?
<mattti> z tego co wiem to nie
<mattti> albo theme hospital
<mattti> jakoś nie mam serca teraz do gier poza fm
<wsky> ja gram w dwie gry w dzisiejszych czasach z grubsza
<mattti> wszystko takie super ekstra nowoczesne super hiper 4d i w ogóle a jakoś nie wciąga
<mattti> za łeba piksel na pikselu pikselem poganiał a jakoś większe serducho było do gry
<drathir> mattti: jakby pod opengl byly pisane to zapewne winda by nie dawala sobie rady...
<mattti> w co grasz
<mattti> pewnie tak
<wsky> m:tg i cs:s
<mattti> tg?
<drathir> frogger byl dobry ;p
<wsky> mtg, magic: the gathering
<wsky> karcianka
<mattti> a
<wsky> gram od 1999 roku
<mattti> w sumie mam kolekcję gier które chciałem kiedyś mieć
<drathir> mahjonga zagraj....
<drathir> to to dopiero wciaga, albo teeworld...
<mattti> hommI-V
<mattti> settlers I-IV
<wsky> homm3 hd msui być super
<mattti> commandos
<mattti> trochę mogli lepiej się postarać i zrobić jeszcze wszystkie dodatki
<wsky> może będą
<mattti> w hd masz kwadratową mapę na środku więc dwa pasy po bokach zostają
<wsky> ale ja w sumie z dadatkami nigdy nie lubiłem grać
<wsky> w hd masz pasy tylko podcza walki
<wsky> podczas*
<mattti> kajdany wojny fortesa i solmyr
<wsky> mapa świata ładniej est wyświetlana w wide
<wsky> ładnie*
<mattti> raczej nie u mnie ale jest różnica jeśli się przełącza między silnikami
<mattti> jedna z lepszych gier
<mattti> a co się stało z medibuntu
<mattti> jak się loguję na łubudu nie odtwarza mi video
<mattti> a dobrze się spisuje ta opcja vt-d o której mówiliście?
<mattti> rozumiem, że to działą tak, że odpalam sobie środowisko i dla tego środowiska jest dedykowanaa część procesora
<mattti> ram oraz karta graficzna
<mattti> ktoś może stąd używa takiego rozwiązania?
<mattti> i nikogo nie ma ;)
<wsky> nie wiem jak działa
<wsky> nigdy nie uzywałem
<wsky> ale ponoć pozwala na grę z mniej więcej identyczną wydjnością do natywnej
<mattti> i o to mi się od dawna rozchodziło
<mattti> wsky masz jakąś aktualną listę płyt które wspierają vt-d czy wiesz gdzie taką znaleźć
<wsky> z grubsza każda od mid do high endowych płyt dla inteli powinna to wspierać
<mattti> więc będzie mi brakować tylko drugiej karty
<wsky> znajomy bug w 15.04 wykrył
<wsky> i to hard way
<mattti> pochwalisz się?
<wsky> po zainstalowaniu jednego z narzędzi do urządzeń z androidem generowane są niewłaściwe initramfs
<wsky> co za tym idzie system po reboocie nie wstaje
<wsky> nie wiem czy zamieścił ticket na bugtrackerze już
<mattti> to mi nie grozi :)
<drathir> mattti: to to w procku jest...
<wsky> ta ale płyta musi tż wspierać
<mattti> i karta graficzna
<mattti> wiem o tym
<wsky> nie wiem czy karta graficzna też
<mattti> czytałem trochę na ten temat
<drathir> wsky: raczej z takiej polki cenowej sie nie wlozy do bye czego...
<mattti> aż sam się łapię za głowę co sobie zamówiłem
<mattti> miała być tylko renowacja pod socket 2011v3
<mattti> a wyszedł potwór
<gjm> potwór, nie potwór
<gjm> byleby był otwór
<drathir> a grafika do passtroughta nowe nvidie podobno to blokuja, ale zawsze z cpu grafika jest...
<mattti> właśnie nad nvidią myślałem
<wsky> słyszeliście o tym bugu w gtx 970
<drathir> nvidia lubi uzytkownikom utrudniac jak cos wypatrza ciekawego...
<mattti> nie jestem na bieżąco
<wsky> downclockuje po uzyciu 3/4 pamięci
<drathir> ale za to z polki quadro maja miec cos jak wirtualne grafiki w jednej... ;p
<wsky> także 970 bym omijał łukiem
<mattti> a jak się usprawidliwiają? przegrzewaniem?
<wsky> nie wiem
<drathir> w sensie z jednej grafiki bedzie mozna kilka vm-ek pod to odpiac...
<drathir> podpiac*
<mattti> ciekawe
<mattti> co tak zjadasz litery obiadu nie było? ;)
<wsky> hehe, dawno nie byłem na aktywnym, polskim kanale
<mattti> a wiele takich grafik można wyciągnąć?
<mattti> czy dwie maksymalnie
<mattti> http://www.nvidia.com/object/virtual-gpus.html to jest to jak mniemam
<mattti> wsky jakie znaczenie ma to blokowanie przy 3/4 pamięci karty graficznej?
<wsky> właśnie czytam o co tam dokładnie chodziło
<wsky> generalnie wydajność spada
<wsky> po zajęciu 3.5/4gb
<wsky> nvidia infrmuje, że nie jest to bug ale zaprojektowane działanie układu
<wsky> piszę, ze 980 się podobnie zachowuje
<wsky> piszą*
<mattti> zapobiega pewnie przegrzaniu
<mattti> czy jak to usprawiedliwają?
<wsky> nie wiem jak
<wsky> czytam tylko, że tak ma być
<wsky> http://techreport.com/review/27724/nvidia-the-geforce-gtx-970-works-exactly-as-intended
<wsky> nie, 980 działa dobrze jednak
<wsky> tylko 970 ma ten problem
<drathir> mattti: z jednej 4 lub 6 jak dobrze pamietam...
<drathir> tylko nie jestem pewien czy to z wmvare narazie tylko nie wspolpracuje...
<mattti> Xen server
<mattti> z tego co widzę wspópracują
<drathir> vmware horizon and vmware vsphere, ale to kestia czasu, bo wszystko u nvidii jest w sterach blokowane;p
<mattti> virtualbox?
<drathir> mattti: a xena to widze, ze dodac musieli ;p
<drathir> albo juz sie dobrali i dodali na stronie ;p
<mattti> a może nie o tym mówię
<mattti> to jest vgrid?
<mattti> http://www.nvidia.com/object/virtual-gpus.html rozumiem że tu chodzi o tą technologię
<drathir> to chyba to to tez...
<drathir> juz dawno w strone wirtualizacji powinni isc ;p
<mattti> czy to nie nvidia blokowała możliwość współpracy z kartami ati?
<drathir> w sensie sli vs cross fire?
<drathir> z tym to roznie bywa...
<jacekowski> virtualbox to nie jest powazne rozwiazanie do wirtualizacji
<mattti> nie potrzebuję czegoś poważnego
<wsky> yep, vbox to podstawowe rozwiązanie
 * drathir vbox-a tylko na m$ jak gdzies u kogos chce os pokazac...
<wsky> i prawdopodobniej eszcze długo nie będzie vt-d wspierać
<drathir> pod linuxem tylko kvm-a uzywam...
<mattti> więc może pora się przerzucić
<mattti> na kvm
<drathir> vbox ze sprzetowa podobno nawet pod winzgroza problemy mial z tego co slyszalem i pamietam..
<wsky> vbox ledwo wspiera akcelerację 3d
<drathir> i cos jeszcze pamietam, ze bylo zabawnego z makiem pod m$ tylko nie pamietam co...
<drathir> w sensie jako vm w vbox-ie...
<wsky> os x też jest połowicznie wspierany pod vbox
<mattti> może mac krzyczał wrzuć monetę ;)
<wsky> nie, po prostu sterowników nie ma
<wsky> ale działać działa
<mattti> ciekawe pomysły mają z tą wirtualizacją i faktycznie już dawno powinna być
<mattti> pod jaką nazwą pakietu występuje kvm w debianie?
<wsky> potrzebujesz qemu-kvm
<mattti> już instaluję
<mattti> aqemu
<wsky> aqemu to gui
<mattti> nom ale chyba dociągnie mi kvm
<wsky> kvm to część kernela afaik
<wsky> qemu to interfejs
<wsky> a aqemu to gui
<mattti> to tylko moduł tak?
<wsky> z grubsza
<wsky> qemu poza tym potrafi jeszcze nne rzeczy
<wsky> inne*
<wsky> jak emulacja procesora
<mattti> da się teraz oglądać tvnplayer przez xbmc?
<mattti> wiem skaczę po tematach
<wsky> ja nie wiem
<wsky> nie używałem nigdy xbmc
<mattti> teraz zmienili nazwę programu na kodi media center
<drathir> qemu wchlonelo qemu-kvm teraz jako flaga jes i odrobine gorszy performance moim zdaniem...
<drathir> mattti: powinno jak iple sie da...
<mattti> performance?
<mattti> to słowo kojarzy mi się tylko z artystycznym parformancem
<drathir> mattti: wydajnosc gorsza odrobine...
<mattti> domyślam się, że to miałeś na myśli
<jacekowski> qemu to emulator roznych rzeczy
<jacekowski> w zalenosci od trybu
<jacekowski> potrafi emulowac caly komputer, inna platforme, albo nawet pozwalac odpalac programy z arm na x86
<jacekowski> i potrafi robic calkowita emulacje albo uzywac kvm wlasnie
<mattti> to fajna sprawa
<drathir> oczywiscie pelna emulacja to spadek wydajnosci kvm kopa do wydajnosci dodaje...
<Ashiren> wiem ze nie Caturday, ale
<Ashiren> awww https://i.imgur.com/273los4.gifv
<m477> znalazlem dziwnego buga chyba w przeliczaniu dostepnego miejsca, plus z zginely mi pliki na partycji "/dev/sda7       166G  157G  293M 100% /home"
<ftpd> I gdzie tu jest bug?
<m477> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<m477>  Filesystem Size Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<m477>       Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<m477> size=Used +Avail
<ftpd> Ja wiem, co pokazuje df. Pytam, gdzie jest błąd.
<m477> a
<m477> size=Used +Avail
<ftpd> Ech.
<ftpd> A 5% zarezerwowanych zasobów dla roota to co, to pies?
<ftpd> 5% ze 166 GB to 8.30. A 157+8.30+293M to 166 jak w mordę strzelił.
<ftpd> Pytam zatem jeszcze raz: gdzie jest bug?
<m477> Filesystem      Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<m477>  Size=  Used +Avail powinno byc
<ftpd> Przeczytałeś, co napisałem?
<m477> chyba c'nie ~~
<ftpd> [23:45:33]  <ftpd>	A 5% zarezerwowanych zasobów dla roota to co, to pies?
<ftpd> [23:46:22]  <ftpd>	5% ze 166 GB to 8.30. A 157+8.30+293M to 166 jak w mordę strzelił.
<m477> ale to jest  /home a nie /
<ftpd> Ale to jest feature filesystemu, a nie mountpointa.
<m477> ale wczesniej mialem 177 na 177 uzyte
<m477> a i mi cala zawartosc 'folderu' zniknela
<ftpd> Nie wiem, co to folder.
<ftpd> Ja mam katalogi, może to dlatego.
<ftpd> :P
<m477> plyki
<m477> no moze
<ftpd> Jak zniknęła?
<ftpd> Co zniknęło?
<ftpd> Może w lost_found masz?
<wsky> ftpd: kupiłeś rmbp w końcu?
<m477> a folder po angielsku to katalog wiec czego tu nie rozumiec
<ftpd> Nie, folder to kretyńskie określenie. Katalog to directory.
<m477> ftpd: mialem download w tym samym katalogu co DC++ pobieranie i wlaczylem dc++ i wykosil sobie zawartosc ale miejsce sie nie zwolnilo
<m477> w sensie katalog 'download'
<ftpd> wsky: Nie, nigdy nie mówiłem, że zamierzam. Ja jadę na firmowym sprzęcie, wymieniałem tuż przed wejściem retin. Prywatnego nie kupuję.
<ftpd> Bo i tak klikam z firmowego, to na co mi dwa.
<wsky> wszystko fajnie do czasu aż zmienisz robotę
<m477> nie mam lost_found
<ftpd> m477: Zapewne proces Ci wisi i jest otwarty deskryptor do pliku.
<wsky> a folder to windowsowskie określenie
<m477> nie bo robilem reboota juz
<ftpd> To tak jak ludzie, którzy kasują logi apache przez rm nie wyłączając apache.
<ftpd> wsky: Wtedy się będę martwił.
<m477> co tak jak
<wsky> ftpd: to na c2d jeszcze śmiga?
<ftpd> No nie no.
<ftpd> wsky: http://i.imgur.com/uv0sNxv.png
<wsky> a, spoko
<wsky> masz podobną konfigurację do mojego mini :DF
<wsky> :D
<wsky> ftpd: https://www.dropbox.com/s/yhyvhmfwt2dpavy/Zrzut%20ekranu%202015-05-03%20o%2023.56.07.png
<wsky> i też ten sam i5 z hd4000
<ftpd> 10.9.5?
<ftpd> Ble.
<wsky> mhm
<wsky> nie chcę 10.10 jeszcze
<ftpd> Bo?
<wsky> będę używał do momentu aż xcode będzie nadal odświeżany
<wsky> wcześniej nie aktualizowałem ze względu na kompletnie uwalone wifi w 10.10
<wsky> a teraz przyzwyczajenie
<ftpd> Nie wiem, co ludzie mają z tym wifi w 10.10.
<wsky> *było* kompletnie spieprzone
<wsky> z tego co czytam już teraz jest ok
<wsky> miałem 10.10.2 dla testu na osobnej partycji, zwyczajnie nie działało
<wsky> btw, nie radzę publikować swojego numeru seryjnego online
<ftpd> Bo?
<wsky> generujesz wektor ataku
<ftpd> Tak, a ludzie z googla i dropboxa non toper siedza i czytaja moje maile i pliki.
<wsky> jak tam chcesz
<wsky> nie mój staw
#ubuntu-pl 2016-05-03
<memlock> używał ktoś może boinc?
<tomodachi> nie
<tobiasz29> ktoś na pewno
<memlock> witaj tobiasz29
<tobiasz29> cześć
<memlock> jak mijają 'święta'? :D
<tobiasz29> za szybko  ;]
<memlock> regenerował może ktoś baterie?
<d42> zdefiniuj regenerował
<memlock> cześć d42 :) nom.. jakby to określić mam baterię i mam potrzebę (słabą) regeneracji... czyli albo polecenie jakiegoś serwisu lub może zachęta do rękodzieła samodzielnego ... : >
<d42> generalnie jeśli o to pytasz na kanale dla informatycznych kalek, to raczej odradzam robienie tego samemu bo conajwyżej osiągniesz pożar xD
<memlock> hehe czyli najpierw kurs pożarnictwa :D
<BlessJah> memlock: zamienniki kosztuja tyle co regeneracja, kup zamiennik
<d42> nie do końca
<d42> as in jeśli możesz relatywnie bez jebania je zregenerować, to masz większą szanse, że nie włożą ci tam PREMIUM EXTENDED LIFESPAN SAMUNG 18650 CELL
<memlock> BlessJah: no wiem a może polecisz jakiś sklepik? :>
<BlessJah> YMMV
<d42> dowód mam troche anegdotyczny, ale każda tania bateria od chińczyków z allegro jaką kupiłem była gównem
<d42> memlock: fajnie by było gdybyś napisał do czego szukasz
<memlock> d42 samsung n210
<d42> uroczy
<BlessJah> movano sklep chba, ale szukam skad ja kiedys bralem
<memlock> :]
<d42> chińczyk od movano przynajmniej nie wyłączał mi komputera
<d42> a śmieszki, które mi kiedyś dały regenerowaną już nie istnieją
<d42> no cóż :3
<BlessJah> tak, movano.pl
<memlock> oki dzięki wielkie zawsze lepiej zapytać coby sie nie naciąć :)
<BlessJah> ubuntu server wspiear insatlacje z wifi, czy tylko kabel?
<d42> pewnie poradzi sobie z wifi
<d42> modulo nie będzie chciał załadować sieciówki bo producent nie polizał stallmana po stópkach xD
<BlessJah> ubuntu desktop potrafi, debian nie potrafi (ale oni restryktyjnie do licencji podchodza)
<memlock> a no tak bywa czekam na nowy kernel (a moze juz jest) do mojego hp 255 g4
<BlessJah> jest wifi, miodo
<memlock> a z UEFI to koszmar :/ straciłem mase czasu na szukanie fajnego działającego distro ratunkowego oczywiście żadne nie miało uefi
<BlessJah> memlock: i tak wrzucisz to na pena, zainsatluj sie po prostu
<memlock> o mają fajne nawet ceny 93 za zastępnik...
<Carno> BlessJah, http://cdimage.debian.org/cdimage/unofficial/non-free/cd-including-firmware/
<memlock> BlessJah: nom tak ale wiesz wtedy okazało sie ze w kernelu nie ma sterów do wifi xD
<tomodachi> memlock: starczy preciesz z ubuntu live usb startowac
<BlessJah> Carno: a widzisz, tego nie znalem
<memlock> tomodachi: tak tylko najpierw trzeba wpaść na to ze nie ma sensu szukać distro ratunkowego -_-
<BlessJah> (po prawdzie nawet nie szukalem, do moich aktualnych potrzeb nawet desktop da rade)
<tomodachi> memlock: prawda
<memlock> a dyski ssd(i czy wogóle te) jakie polecacie?
<Ashiren> tak
<tomodachi> tak zawsze
<tomodachi> ogromna ruznica
<d42> > ruznica
<d42> xD
<tomodachi> sorki , polski nie jest moj piewrszy jezyk
<tobiasz29> hm... to i tak dobrze piszesz
<Ashiren> a jaki jest
<d42> i cóż, że ze szwecji
<tomodachi> tak!
<tomodachi> el sueco
<Ashiren> omelette du fromage?
<gjm> spaghetti bolgnese
<d42> molte volte
#ubuntu-pl 2016-05-06
<mateusz> kto ma konto na mydevil i chce zarobic prowizje?
<firemark> jaki gangsta
<marek> mam nadzieje ze nie jest to glupie pytanie
<Dread> jeszcze nie zadałeś \:D/
<marek> czy istnieje mozliwosc z konsoli lub tez z innego softu zalogowac sie na windows
<marek> oczywiscie teamviewer odpada
<marek> rdp
<marek> tez
<marek> bez udostepniania na win udzialu sieciowego
<marek> chce poprostu dostac sie na system
<marek> mam nadzieje ze nie bredze
<Dread> trochę.
<Dread> przyszedłeś na kanał ubuntu i oczekujesz odpowiedzi na temat windowsa
<marek> z ubuntu chce wejsc na windows
<marek> chce sie tylko dowiedziec czy ubu ma takie mozliwosci
<marek> nic wiecej
<Dread> zakładając, że nie chcesz się komuś wpieprzyć jak świnia w pomidory to ma
<Dread> i zazwyczaj się do tego vnc albo rdp używa po prostu.
<Dread> \:D/
<marek> czyli zwykly zdalny pulpit
<marek> po co pytam
<Dread> a czego oczekiwałeś?
<marek> chce sobie zrobic prosty serwerek do backupu plików, gdzie wszystkim bedzie zarzadzał ubu
<marek> no i bez konfigurowania na windowsie wszystko sobie poustawiam
<marek> mogę przeciez udostepnic w sieci pliki na pc z windows ale szukałem czegosinnego
<Dread> to nie możesz na windzie postawić sobie jakiegoś softu do robienia przyrostówek i wrzucania tego na serwer?
<Dread> bo takie robienie zdalnie 'yo dawg, do me backup' śmierdzi
<marek> to juz mam, chcialem wykorzystac mozliwosci ubu
<marek> polecasz zainstalowanie softu na win a na ubuntu postawienie samby?
<Dread> jak chcesz koniecznie windę backupować to to chyba będzie najsensowniejsze.
<marek> czyli pozostaje przy starym rozwiazaniu.
<marek> dzięki Dread za uswiadomienie
<dweller> tak patrzę
<dweller> zgubiłem się po rdp, co marek chce zrobić
<marek> chce postawic na ubu serwer do backupu danych z kilku komputerów na win
<marek> poczta, dokumenty itp
<marek> szukam rozwiazania, gdzie zarzadzanie calym sytemem kopii byloby na ubuntu
<marek> podoba mi sie rsync z odpowiednimi parametrami, pozostaje tylko kwestia jak moge dostac sie do windows
<marek> czy przez udostepnienie zasobow na win i zastosowanie skryptu do mapowania tego na ubuntu
<marek> ?
<marek> czy tez inne rozwiazanie.
<marek> oczywiscie moje podejscie do sprawy moze byc dla was smieszne ale swiat linuksa dopiero od kilku miesiecy poznaje
<BlessJah> marek: 2303 < marek> podoba mi sie rsync z odpowiednimi parametrami, pozostaje tylko  kwestia jak moge dostac sie do windows
<BlessJah> 2304 < marek> czy przez udostepnienie zasobow na win i zastosowanie skryptu do  mapowania tego na ubuntu
<BlessJah> https://owncloud.org/
<BlessJah> to mialem wkleic
<BlessJah> marek: postaw owncloud na ubuntu, na widnowsie zainstaluj aplikacje i podepnij
<BlessJah> dziala jak dropbox, na biezaco synchronizuje na serwer
<marek> juz zagladam
<BlessJah> po stronie ubuntu zrób delte i backup na bok
<marek> platne czy za free?
<BlessJah> darmowe, dane trzymasz na wlasnym serwerze
<marek> w centrum oprogramowania jest paczka, ale to chyba klient
<BlessJah> mozesz sciagnac zipa i rozpakowac gdzies pod www
<marek> robie instalke zgodnie z instrukcja na stronie
<marek> pytanie czy na swiezym ubuntu musze stawiac do tego apache i takie tam czy tez instalacja samej paczki wystarcza
<dweller> zainstaluje nginxa, php-fpm, mysqla i poklikaj na stackoverflow jak nie wiesz co dalej
<dweller> apache jest złe
<dweller> jainstaluj*
<dweller> eh
<dweller> zainstaluj*
<marek> pytam bo zainstalowam owncloud i probuje sie dostac przez klienta i nici
<dweller> musisz pewnie postawić od zera
<marek> jakie pakiety oprocz apache i mysql i php postawic
<dweller> https://doc.owncloud.org/server/8.0/admin_manual/installation/source_installation.html
<dweller> dundundun
<dweller> w sumie Example Installation on Ubuntu 14.04 LTS Server powinno działać uniwersalnie
<dweller> dla każdego ltsa
<marek> thx
<BlessJah> nginx, na twoje potrzeby nawet mysql nie musisz, sqlite opedzi wszystko
<jacekowski> BlessJah: owncloud to syf jakich malo
<jacekowski> BlessJah: php tez
<jacekowski> BlessJah: chcialem sobie uruchomic owncloud ale to wymaga 777 na wszystkim i inny taki syf
#ubuntu-pl 2016-05-07
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/mB0Za5M.jpg
<tobiasz29> :)   ++
<gjm> szary to IE
<marek> na 14.10 poszlo a na 16.04 nie chce sie uruchomic chociaz wszystko zrobilem co trzeba
<marek> phpmyadmin nawet sie nie uruchamia
<BlessJah> jacekowski: kod tez nie jest piekny, ale nie wiem czy sa sensowne alternatywy
<Ashiren> :3 https://flic.kr/p/G1tx4x
<gjm> owncloud gnuj
<gjm> bastetmilo: jak tam jedzenie w Serbii?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: webdav zwykly prosty z jakims klientem
<jacekowski> BlessJah: a ja sam uzywam svn
<drathir> mateusz: moze zmiany w ssl?
<drathir> mateusz: tabfail...
<drathir> bry...
<bastetmilo> gjm: ekstra!!!!
<bastetmilo> nie wyglada tak ladnie jak to w Tajlandii ale tutaj to raj dla miesozercow
<Ashiren> :D https://i.chzbgr.com/completestore/16/5/2/H-qvn81_5UCMqOnDSvSXIg2.mp4
<BlessJah> jacekowski: na windzie i dla nietechnicznego potrzebuje - klient ma ikonke zielona jak zsynchronizowal, niebieska jak wysyla dane, web tez bedzie miły
<BlessJah> jak dropbox
<drathir> BlessJah: wypoczynek czy sluzbowo?
<drathir> bastetmilo: ^
<drathir> BlessJah: tabfail...
<drathir> BlessJah: daj mu jakiegos grsynca moze ;p prostsze niz owncloud/seafile zapewne nie znajdziesz...
<BlessJah> drathir: grsync chyba nie bedzie umial automatycznie synchronizowac zadanego katalogu
<drathir> BlessJah: w tle bardzo mozliwe, ze nie...
<BlessJah> potrzebuje zeby automatycznie sie robilo, jak dropbox
<BlessJah> czytam o klientach webdav
<drathir> BlessJah: owncloud chyba tez ma plugina do webdav-a...
<BlessJah> sugerujesz uzycie tylko aplikacji owncloud bez serwera?
<enedil> Hejka
<enedil> Można prosić o pomoc z głośnikiem bluetooth?
<Dread> zależy co z nim jest
<enedil> Działa. Tylko Ubuntu rozpoznaje go jako telefon.
<enedil> Dread: Czy to uprawnia do pomocy
<enedil> :?
<Dread> wiesz, jak działa, to nie ma się czym przejmować imo :x
<enedil> Działa. Tylko nie z moim laptopem :c
<enedil> Tak generalnie, nie jest zepsuty
<Ashiren> kup nowy laptop [solved]
<enedil> Telefon się łączy, laptop nie. Cierpią moje flaczki, oj cierpią.
<enedil> Ashiren jest pewien problem
<enedil> Sprzedałem samochód, żeby kupić tego MacBooka. I nie mam więcej pieniędzy.
<enedil> :ccc
<Ashiren> ubuntu na macbooku?
<enedil> Właśnie tak
<enedil> Przynajmniej zapis na NTFS działa
<dweller> ntfs3g na maku tez działa
<Ashiren> o.o http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aNnM806_460svwm.webm
<enedil> aż do El Captaina działało
<Ashiren> ^_^ http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aBY59KZ_460svwm.webm
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/3EEpi9r.jpg
<marek_> elo Dread jeszcze mam jedno pytanie do Ciebie odnosnie owncloud
<Dread> nom
<marek_> siedzialem caly dzien z lapkiem i wujkiem google
<marek_> nie moge klientem owncloud pod ubuntu zalogowac sie do serwera
<marek_> wywala mi blad: zle poswiadczenia
<marek_> przez www loguje sie bez problemu
<marek_> klienta zainstalowalem przez centrum oprogramowania a nie przez owncloud.org
<marek_> moze to?
<marek_> sam nie wiem
<marek_> wiem
<marek_> musialem zainstalowac ta same wersje clienta co server
<marek_> mimo to ze na innym kompie zainstalowalem mint 17.03 tam postawilem na paczce z 15.04
<marek_> na lapku (ubu 14.04 lts)chcialem zainstalowac paczke pod wersje ale nie udawalo sie
<marek_> zainstalowalem ta sama co na mint i poszlo
<mati75> mint 17.X to jest to samo co ubuntu 14.04
<marek_> nie wiem ale poszlo
<marek_> caly dzien lamalem leb
<marek_> wszystko ladnie hula
<bastetmilo> drathir: ani to ani to - albo dwa w jednym ;). Od 5 miesięcy jestem digital nomad ;)
<bikstopa> hi'
<bikstopa> szukam app/skryptu ktory pobierze wszystkie emaile i zalaczniki via imap i zapisze na dysku (mail w formie txt/html) i zalaczniki. kojarzy ktos? ;>
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/WmoHJbo.jpg
<gjm> Ashiren: :33333333333
<drathir> bikstopa: clawsmail?
<bikstopa> drathir: a cos konsolowego? ;)
<drathir> bikstopa: zobacz na wiki archa pod muttem tam o ile dobrze pamietam bylo cos do cacheowania imapa...
<bikstopa> drathir: patrzam. swoja droga nikt nie mial nigdy potrzeby pobierania wiadomosci z maila i zapisania ich na dysku / w bazie o.O
<bikstopa> bo 3 dni za tym googluje ;/
<firemark> bikstopa: moze zapythonuj to? ;-P
<bikstopa> z pythonem u mnie srednio. walcze z php_imap i mailparse ale idzie strasznie topornie
<bikstopa> zwlaszca ze do mailparse dokumentacja jest znikoma ;<
<bikstopa> a niestety musze pobrac wszystkie maile i zalaczniki ktore przychodza codziennie
<bikstopa> zeby je odfiltrowac ;<
<BlessJah> bikstopa: http://www.offlineimap.org/
<BlessJah> dokladnie to czego potrzebujesz robi, sciagnie maila do maildira
<drathir> bikstopa: claws potrafi offline...
<bikstopa> BlessJah: i wrzuca mi to w postaci juz przetworzonej czy tego dziwnego tworu mime? ;'x
<BlessJah> nie wiem, zabieralem sie do testowania i w koncu sie nie zabralem
<drathir> bikstopa: tylko ze claws 1:1 ciagnie z imapa...
<bikstopa> bo dostaje dziennie XXX maili z BOKu gdzie mnie dodtycza 4-5~
<bikstopa> i wszystkie maile to m/w taki szablon temat: "co z tym tematem????" tresc "jak wyglada sytuacja: <printscreen z crm>
<bikstopa> i ni jak wywalczyc na nich ze istnieje kopiuj > wklej ;'x
<bikstopa> BlessJah: a jakis man? ;'x
<bikstopa> BlessJah: k juz mam chyba ;'x
<bikstopa> BlessJah: offlineimap jest dedykowany tylko pod gmail czy co? o.O
<BlessJah> nie wiem, nie uzywalem
<BlessJah> ktos kiedys mi polecil
#ubuntu-pl 2016-05-08
<marek_> poradzcie mi prosty jezyk programowania na start, oczywiscie chce pobawic sie tym pod linuksem
<marek_> html juz znam, wiec cos innego
<Ashiren> html jezykiem programowania XXI wieku
<marek_> dobra zartowalem z tym html
<Ashiren> sprobuj pythona albo javy (SE, prostszej ~)
<marek_> kiedys startowalem w delphi ale to lata temu
<Ashiren> o, powiekszylbys populacje programistow delphi o 50%
<d42> marek_: python
<gjm> turbo pascal
<AleksiejLublov> kod maszynowy
<gjm> na maszyny do szycia
<BlessJah> marek_: trzymaj się z daleka od JS, idź w pythona, ewentualnie ruby, javę czy c/c++
<BlessJah> marek_: tutaj masz jakąś książkę o pythonie (pay what you want) https://www.humblebundle.com/books/no-starch-hacking-books
<BlessJah> jest też http://learncodethehardway.org/
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-01
<pietrek> Witam wszystkich,
<pietrek> Czy ma ktoś czas i ochotę aby pomóc mi w uruchomieniu kamerki w moim lapku?
<pietrek> Mam mint 18.1 i kamerka milczy
<Ashiren> bo kamerka jest od video a nie od audio
<Ashiren> [solved]
<pietrek> :-)  No zabawne :-)
<Ashiren> lsusb zapewne poda konkretny model kamery
<drathir> Ashiren: lol ++
<drathir> bry...
<pietrek> lsusb:
<pietrek> Bus 002 Device 004: ID 13d3:5138 IMC Networks
<pietrek> Bus 002 Device 003: ID 046d:c52b Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver
<pietrek> Bus 002 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<pietrek> Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<pietrek> Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:0020 Intel Corp. Integrated Rate Matching Hub
<pietrek> Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub
<drathir> pietrek: pobierz cheese i zobacz czy serio nie dziala...
<pietrek> drathir - instalowałem to wczoraj i nie zadziałała kamera. A teraz obudziła się.
<pietrek> to dziwne
<pietrek> ale dzięki serdeczne
<drathir> pietrek: nie ma za co... ewentualnie tez vlc powinno tez widziec ja w teorii...
<bartek> hiho
<drathir> witam...
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-02
<gjm> 19:43 < pietrek> drathir - instalowałem to wczoraj i nie zadziałała kamera. A teraz
<gjm>                  obudziła się.
<gjm> Mi któregoś dnia się po prostu kabelek wypiął.
<drathir> gjm: czasem tez potrafi zadzialac reinstall kernela bez restartu i driverow wczytac nie moze..
<drathir> reinstall/upgrade*
<drathir> bry...
<Dread> czasami wystarczy wpisac depmod
<bartek> hiho
<Guest54037> czesc
<Guest54037> mam problem z odpaleniem ubuntu
<Guest54037> http://pasteboard.co/1rAgG0TF8.jpg
<Guest54037> uruchomilem lice
<Guest54037> live
<Guest54037> fsck /dev/sda1 daje w sekunde - /dev/sda1: clean, 1749546/7028736 files, 25566426/28084224 blocks
<Guest54037> co jeszcze moge sprawdzic ?
<Guest54037> hi i have this  error -http://pasteboard.co/1rAgG0TF8.jpg , run live ubntu fsck /dev/sda1: clean, 1749546/7028736 files, 25566426/28084224 blocks
<gjm> cyka blyat
<liveuser> czesc jak z live systemu sprawdzic dlaczego nie odpala sie z dysku
<prs> hmmm...
<prs> https://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=2211952
<prs> pierwszy link w google.
<prs> czy ubuntu ootb robi coś na lxc? xD
<liveuser> hm no jest ten sam blad _nih_error_raise_system ale prawde mowiac o ile to jest rozwiazanie to dla mnie nie cztelne -
<liveuser> To create and start a new container I use:
<liveuser> z tego live to moge zrobic ? sudo lxc-create -t ubuntu -n BOB
<liveuser> nie dziala awaryjny tez z tego dysku z live jedynie moge cos zmienic o ile da sie
<prs> ale to jest po prostu live ubuntu, czy masz zainstalowane ubuntu które chcesz naprawić?
<ubuntu_> wywalilo mnie z webowego irc
<ubuntu_> tak wyglada ekran zainstalowanego ubuntu http://pasteboard.co/1rAgG0TF8.jpg jestem teraz na live
<prs> ubuntu_: dalej nie do końca rozumiem Twój problem – live ładuje się normalnie, a twoje, stare, wczęsniej zainstalowane, ubuntu przestało nagle działać?
<prs> ubot9: u bot?
<ubuntu_> tak - zainstalowane ubuntu przestalo dzialac wiec odpalilem z pendrive
<prs> a co zrobiłeś zanim się zepsuło?
<ubuntu_> i mysle co moge zrobic fsck mowi ze dysk jest ok
<ubuntu_> staralem sie zamontowac nas - powiedzial mi ze nie jestesm sudouser - a bylem -
<ubuntu_> usunalem ten wpis z fstab - z live ale to nie to
<prs> ubuntu_: próbowałeś chrootować z live?
<ubuntu_> wyglda jak by cos sie uszkodzilo - bo jak mowie powiedzial ze nie jestem sudouser a to jedyny user na kompie
<prs> albo chociaż montować, zobaczyć czy wszystkie pliki są ok?
<ubuntu_> pliki wygladaja ok
<prs> mi to wygląda na coś co się posypało po jakimś updacie.
<prs> ale ja się nie znam na ubuntu. xD
<ubuntu_> zamontowalem dysk spawdzilem go
<ubuntu_> no tak wyglada
<prs> to rollback, wrzuć poprzednią wersje czegokolwiek tam updatowałeś i sprawdź czy działą.
<ubuntu_> ale nie updatowalem - doinstalowalem nfs-common / samba
<prs> TheNumb: ↑
<confluency> ubuntu_: jaka wersja Ubuntu?
<ubuntu_> 14.04
<ubuntu_> cos zle robie https://pastebin.com/U9C3beKB ?
<Dread> nie masz dnsów
<ubuntu_> /etc/resolv.conf dodac
<ubuntu_> dodalem z https://help.ubuntu.com/community/LiveCdRecovery  nameserver 208.67.222.222 trzeba cos jeszcze jakos zrestartowac ?
<ubuntu_> po zapisaniu to samo
<ubuntu_> ok dziala
<ubuntu_> co moge teraz sprawdzic zmienic ?
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24499049/
<Dread> wait
<Dread> po to właziłeś w recovery?
<ubuntu_> no nie wiem co moge zrobic
<prs> ej, ja mam pytanie. mam ubuntu1 i dysk z ubuntu2, oba mają ecryptfs na /home
<Dread> pokaż co wywala cat /var/lib/dpkg/statoverride
<Dread> i pokaż /etc/groups
<prs> montuje w ubuntu1 dysk z ubuntu2 i wbijam to ubuntu2/home/a/.Private i robie ecryptfs-recover-private >Y >Y i wpisuje hasło
<prs> montuje coś pod /tmp/foobar.2137
<prs> wchodze tam
<prs> a tam mój $HOME z ubuntu1
<prs> coś robię źle? :F
<ubuntu_> Dread http://paste.ubuntu.com/24499066/
<Dread> prs: >Y >Y
<Dread> ubuntu_: sorry, /etc/group
<prs> Dread: yes, yes,
<Dread> i patrzysz, czy na pewno Ci znajduje dobry .Private? ;d
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24499073/
<Dread> ubuntu_: jeszcze się zapytam - po co robiłeś tego chroota?
<ubuntu_> no zeby to jakos naprawic ten system
<Dread> ale co, nie uruchamia się?
<ubuntu_> http://pasteboard.co/1rAgG0TF8.jpg
<ubuntu_> takie cos przy uruchamianiu
<Dread> ubuntu_: wyjdź z tego chroota
<Dread> odmontuj te partycje
<Dread> zrób sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/sda1
<Dread> niech sprawdzi co masz nakopcone w systemie plików
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24499100/
<ubuntu_> dawalem tez for i in /dev /dev/pts /proc /sys /run; do sudo mount -B $i /mnt$i; done
<ubuntu_> moze to przez to nie chce odmontowac ?
<Dread> ech...
<Dread> sudo umount /mnt/* /mnt
<ubuntu_> nadal http://paste.ubuntu.com/24499111/
<Dread> ech... jesteś w środku tego chroota?
<ubuntu_> nie
<Dread> na pewno?
<ubuntu_> dalem exit
<Dread> ok
<Dread> sudo umount /mnt/dev/pts /mnt/* /mnt
<Dread> nie wiem co za idiota każe bindować /dev/pts jak go i tak nie widzi
<ubuntu_> dalej umount: /mnt: target is busy
<Dread> no /mnt Ci nie odmontuje.
<Dread> bo /mnt masz na działającym
<Dread> a nie
<ubuntu_> no tak
<Dread> wait
<Dread> pokaż co daje mount
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24499120/
<ubuntu_> udev on /mnt/dev  to ?
<Dread> wpisujesz umount /mnt/dev aż się nie zesra.
<Dread> jak wypisuje target is busy, to go zostaw
<Dread> lsof | grep /mnt/dev
<ubuntu_> no jest busy
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24499128/
<ubuntu_> moge zretartowac jak cos
<ubuntu_> zrestartowac
<Dread> najlepiej to zrób.
<ubuntu_> ok
<ubuntu_> bede za chwilke
<Dread> no to teraz sudo fsck.ext4 /dev/sda1
<Guest95779> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24499155/
<Guest95779> wyglada chyba ok
<Guest95779> podaje to w ulamek sekundy
<Guest95779> wydaje mi sie ze kiedys to chwilke trwalo to ssd no ale jednak chyba ze teraz to tak smiga
<Dread> no dobra, niby czysty
<Dread> robiłeś mu update kernela gdzieś ostatnio?
<Guest95779> nie
<Dread> spróbuj zbootować
<Guest95779> instalowalem nfs i sambe chcialem nata zamontowac
<Dread> jak nie zbootuje, to pomęczymy dalej
<Guest95779> przed chwila probowalem a wczesniej robilem fsck
<Dread> ok
<Dread> sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Guest95779> wiec chyba nic ale jak uwazasz moge restartnac
<Dread> cat /mnt/etc/fstab
<Dread> nie, nie trzeba
<Guest95779> http://paste.ubuntu.com/24499172/ - ten wpis z montowaniem skasowalem od razu jak nie zadzialalo
<Dread> dziwne
<Guest95779> podczas dzialania - powidzal mi ze nie jestem sudouser
<Guest95779> normalnie chcialem sie przelaczyc na root
<Guest95779> sudo su
<Guest95779> zrobilem restart i juz sie nie uruchomi
<Dread> huh
<Dread> to coś z /etc się skaszaniło
<Guest95779> tylko co
<Guest95779> masa tam jest konfiguracji bo pare lat na nim dzialam wiec reinstalacja bedzie bolala
<Guest95779> moge zrestartowac z jakims starym kernelem - probowalem ze 2 ale to samo moze jakis najstarszy wezme bede za chwilke
<ubuntu_> to samo
<ubuntu_> co jeszcze mozna zrobic ?
<Dread> zobacz co masz tam w /etc/passwd
<ubuntu_> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<ubuntu_> zrestartuje
<drathir> co tam dzisiaj nie dziala ? ;p
<bartek> conky nie pokazuje mi obciążenia sieci
<bartek> może być?
<Ashiren> conky w 2017?
<bartek> nie używa się?
<Ashiren> moze byc
<Ashiren> ja tam uzywam kde i mam po prostu plasmoidy i inne cuda
<bartek> myślałem że to fajne
<Ashiren> nie pokazuje ci obciazenia sieci a wpisales tam dobra siec?
<Ashiren> albo lepiej wklej.org ten plik z ustawieniami
<bartek> nie mogę wkleić ;/
<bartek> antboter mnie nie przepuszcza, jestem botem :(
<Ashiren> huh
<Ashiren> na wklej.org albo pastebin.com
<Ashiren> lub hastebin i inne takie
<bartek> http://wklej.org/id/3102727/
<bartek> to tylko ta sekcja odpowiadająca za sieć
<bartek> ciekawostka: na mint 17 działało bez problemu
<Ashiren> ifconfig
<Ashiren> masz tam wlan0?
<Ashiren> bo znajac zycie to tam pewnie wlp3s666s69wtfomglol lub cos podobnego
<bartek> gdzie to znajdę?
<Ashiren> wpisz ifconfig w konsoli
<bartek> wlp2s0
<bartek> pozmieniać wszędzie na to w conkyrc?
<bartek> działa :D
<bartek> SOLVED!
<bartek> dzięki L
<bartek> :)
<Ashiren> mhm
<bartek> ale mówisz odchodzi się od conky
<carramba> od sysv sie tez odeszło
<carramba> ale te nowe cos wcale potem szybsze nie jest ;p
<carramba> nvm ja mam kde3, wiec sie nie mieszam
<carramba> btw. nie tde3 tylko kde3
<Ashiren> tak naprawde to nie wiem czy sie "odchodzi" od conky, dawno temu uzywalem
<Ashiren> potem byly czasu superkaramby a teraz jestem na plasmoidach
<Ashiren> ale w sumie conky lekkie i konfigurowalne i jak masz juz poustawiane to super
<carramba> a tak w ogole to rozmawiamy o sposobie wyszywania ozdobek na koszulkach lub tez owidgetach,ktore pokazuja malo albo jeszcze mniejwazne statystyki?
<carramba> wiec ...poki conky działa puty jest dobre :)
<bartek> a te plasmoidy to tylko w kde?
<Ashiren> tak
<Ashiren> póty
<bartek> ja mam mate
<carramba> oktosczyta :>
<carramba> szhitznowspacjasie zacina,trzeba nowejklawity
<carramba> klawitu
<carramba> klawiry
<carramba> wodki :)
<carramba> mnie tu nie bylo, ale spacja mi sie rzeczywiściezacina
<TheNumb> carramba: alhoholik
<carramba> wziałem wolny wtorek
<carramba> a moglem jeszcze czwartek i piatek
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-03
<malutka> hello!
<gjm> Nic nie mówię.
<malutka> Wróciłam :>
<gjm> Dalej nic nie mówię.
<malutka> śląskie wesele było :>>
<gjm> Milczę.
<malutka> aaa co słychac gjm ?
<gjm> Ktoś coś mówił?
<bartek> hiho
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-04
<malutka> Hej
<firemark> elo
<drathir> bry...
<probo> witam
<probo> cos mnie trapi
<probo> uzywam gnome3
<probo> kopiuje taptey do katalogu /usr/share/wallepaper
<probo> ale jak wchodze w ustawienia tlo tapety to ich nie widac
<Ashiren> wallepaper?
<probo> wallepapers
<probo> nie widze katalogu backgrounds
<probo> a na necie wyczytalem ze tam powinno sie wrzucac tapety
<Ashiren> jak juz to wallpaper czy tam wallpapers
<probo> mniejsza o nazewnictwo
<probo> dlaczego nie widac
<Ashiren> ale chyba jak zmieniasz tapete to mozesz wybrac swoj wlasny plik :?
<probo> tak robiac na pliku zmien tlo
<probo> ale w ten sposob nie zmienie tla na ekran blokady
<probo> widzi mi tam tylko jedna systemowa tapete
<probo> a nie chcialbym luzem plikow trzymac w katalogu obrazy zeby z tamtad wybierac
<probo> kiedys byla opcja mozliwosci wybrania wlasnego pliku tu jej nie ma
<probo> jest tylko zkladka tapety i obrazy
<bartek> hiho
<Ashiren>  
<probo> jak to obejsc Ashiren?
<Ashiren> coz, nie wiem, nie uzywam gnome3
<probo> a z cikawosci czego uzywasz
<Ashiren> kde5
<Ashiren> pewnie ta opcja jest gdzies ukryta, glupio by bylo gdyby nie mozna bylo tapety na swoja zmienic
<Ashiren> ewentualnei czy probowales prawym na obrazek i "ustaw jako tapete" czy cos
<probo> tak to dziala
<probo> kde jakos mnie drazni nie wiem czemu
<Ashiren> bo to wieczna beta :]
<probo> przerobilem wszystko o xface cinnamon i jakos najbardziej gnome po unity mi przypadl do gustu
<bartek> a mate?
<ximian_> probo: dobrze widzę? Próbujesz ustawić tapetę pod Gnome 3?
<probo> nie ustawic ale aby wszystkie tapety jakie wybralem byly widoczne w aplikacji ustawienia tlo
<ximian_> no to rzeczywiście poważniejszy problem ;-)
<ximian_> chcesz więcej tych tapet czy jedną, konkretną?
<ximian_> bo jak konkretną to przez gnome tweak tool
<ximian_> tam powinna być zakładka pulpit
<gjm> Coś tam, coś tam, Nitrogen.
<probo> wiecej juz cos tam znalazlem trzeba w plikach xml poedytowac sciezki
<carramba> pytnie od czapy.. da sie dzis zainstalowac xp pro, zeby przejsc wszystkie upgrajdy do sp3?
<ximian_> carramba: tak z miesiąc temu jeszcze się dało
<carramba> http://flabra.mine.nu/temp/vspsherecleint_under_vbox_to_instal_xp_on_esxi.png
<carramba> ja serio sie pytam :)
<gjm> A czemu nie ISO z SP3 od razu?
<carramba> bo mam xp volume licence :)
<carramba> 7ke, na ktorej dzial vsphere client zreszta tez
<gjm> To można obejść.
<gjm> ztcp
<carramba> a licencje do esxi mozna do prywatnego uzytko miec za darmoi :)
<carramba> gjm, ... probowalem ostanio zrobic pro z xp home'a
<carramba> i jakos nie wyszlo, albo nawet bardziej.. za kazdym razem chce przechodzic potwierdzenie oryginalnosci osa
<ximian_> u mnie wyszło
<ximian_> aczkolwiek nie wiem co kombinowałeś
<gjm> Ostatnio instalowałem XP na kluczu HP z normalnej płyty.
<ximian_> bo ja tylko potrzebowałem remote desktop aktywować
<carramba> na samsungu nc10 (staroc jak diabli atom 2giej generacji)
<gjm> Trzeba było pogrzebać w rejestrze.
<gjm> W ogóle przez ostatnie 3 miesiące instalowałem XP częściej, niż przez wcześniejszą resztę życia.
<carramba> ximian_, o to to to wałsnie.. ale jakos nie wyszlo... siec.. jesli sie da to na tym trupie zainstaluje innego trupa. przynajmniej starcraft bedzie mial normalna tapete
<ximian_> carramba, mi poszło bez problemu
<ximian_> system działa już dwa miesiące od tamtej zmiany i nie próbuje się ponownie aktywować
<carramba> jak wyzej - http://flabra.mine.nu/temp/vspsherecleint_under_vbox_to_instal_xp_on_esxi.png - przetestuje na skorze :)
<carramba> wlasnej
<ximian_> a odnośnie xp volume licence to nie bardzo rozumiem co stoi na przeszkodzie instalacji Windowsa XP ze zintegrowanym SP3?
<gjm> też w sumie
<carramba> no nie mam takiej instalki ;p
<ximian_> to sobie zrób ;-)
<ximian_> nlite
<malutka> dobranoc :*
<gjm> Coś tam, coś tam, msoobe.
<gjm> A, jak instalka, to może się pluć o klucz.
<gjm> Ale mówiłem, wystarczy pogrzebać w rejestrze.
<carramba> blelbleble ;p
<carramba> od visty w gore mam netinstalle, ale xp sie nie da bo nie ma universal boot image
<carramba> sie odpala, sie instaluje, klikac 'dalej' :)
<carramba> thnx... zaraz sparwdze jak to jest, to w koncu tylko xp... iso ma 440MB tylko :>
<gjm> Chcesz ISO z SP3?
<carramba> gjm, notice
<gjm> Poszło.
<carramba> gjm sprawdz md5 jesli mozesz dal pewnosci
<gjm> Nie mam tego u siebie, tylko w pracy.
<gjm> U mnie będzie się z 15 minut zaciągało.
<gjm> (super LTE)
<carramba> 634.552.320 8,99M/s   in 85s
<carramba> ;p
<carramba> nie ma jak kabel, tak czy owk dzieki\
<gjm> Bo ogólnie to nie moje, tylko sam szukałem ostatnio i dostałem od znajomego.
<carramba> jak mnie wkurza.. wychwytywanie myszki w programie, ktory jest odpalany przez rdesktop
<gjm> Instalowanie sterowników do USB 3.0 na XP to było dziwne uczucie.
<carramba> nie ta plyta glowna
<carramba> g31ml gigabajta o ile pamietam... wiec usb3 nie grozi
<gjm> Panelowce przemysłowe dalej mają jako-takie wsparcie.
<carramba> ja mowie o hoscie, na ktorym pracuje esxi ;p
<carramba> a esxi akurat przypadkiem up to date, ale co przedstawi systemowi ...
<carramba> a i tak jestem w stanie przed sadem wykazac, ze smierdzi rhelem piatym... wciaz
<carramba> gdies na jakims esxi udalo mi sie zainstalowac mc :>
<carramba> rpmy z rhela 5 lykal a milo, zero nietolerancji na wersje
<carramba> az
<gjm> Pobrałem, md5 takie samo.
<carramba> tyle, ze rpmy trzeba przetransportaowac rozpakowane
<carramba> git, dzieki :)
<carramba> vspsherecleint_under_vbox_to_instal_xp_on_esxi1.png - sie zainstaowalo, zwykle xp bez sp
<carramba> http://flabra.mine.nu/temp/vspsherecleint_under_vbox_to_instal_xp_on_esxi.png wlasciwie
<carramba> ehh http://flabra.mine.nu/temp/vspsherecleint_under_vbox_to_instal_xp_on_esxi1.png wlasciwie
<gjm> Ciekawe.
<gjm> Mi się zainstalowało z SP3.
<carramba> bez ps sie wywala na pierwszym polaczeniu do widows upgrade
<carramba> bez sp sie wywala na pierwszym polaczeniu do windows upgrade
<carramba> do zaorania
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-05
<bartek> hiho z rana
<Ashiren> dobry wieczor
<gjm> Alleluja i do przodu.
<malutka> hello
<gjm> cze
<drathir> bry...
<malutka> hejo
<bartek> hiho malutka
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-06
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/hhNe1Maa5UQ2mu6-zbiZkSUkSEXXBqwVF4zv8QhAY8U.jpg?w=640&s=d2de872844d52a7735531848ed061689
<d42> :3
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/ajXMn1p_460sv.mp4
<djwraith> why is wp.pl only offering ssl-only service for a charge...
<djwraith> what do you folks in poland depend on for email service that isn't google/microsoft/yahoo?
<Ashiren> oh i use wp.pl email for meh sites and spam
<djwraith> Ashiren: "meh sites"?
<Ashiren> i.e. you want to download something from a forum which requires registration
<Ashiren> and which i wont go back ever
<djwraith> erh, ok. got it
<djwraith> wp.pl offering at-a-charge email service doesn't seem to match its deserving alexa rank
<djwraith> or have poles forgotten their stalinism?
<djwraith> *at-a-charge ssl email*
<malutka> hello
<gjm> :<
<malutka> ?gjm
<gjm> Pff…
<djwraith> anyone here have knowledge of what centrum.cz and atlas.sk does?
<firemark> Weird question on a polish channel :P
<djwraith> well, poland is next to czech/slovakia, right?
<djwraith> with kracow dangerously closely to both
<malutka> gjm, co jest kurczak?
<gjm> kurczak?
<malutka> kurcze*
<gjm> Jest sobota.
<malutka> imieniny kota!
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/a9Ur1t04fcijz5WVQTP9GkXgz9ixqdeiWvz_jR058Jg.jpg?w=1024&s=28987d6ee8c14acc4be64a6f8e80486f
<d42> :3
<malutka> słitaśnie
<drathir> Ashiren: takie stadko to by dopiero w zimie grzalo ladnie...
<firemark> a ja dzisiaj wyszedlem na dwor
<firemark> gratulujcie mi
<firemark> .5
<gjm> Gratuluję.
<firemark> nienawidzę cię, oddawaj mi głos
<malutka> :)
<malutka> dobre posunięcie
<TheNumb> firemark: wyszedłeś?
<TheNumb> firemark: przyjechałeś na sesję linuksową czy nie?
<Dread> pewnie nie
<TheNumb> ja w sumie też nie poszedłem
<TheNumb> obejrzę sobie na jutubie
<TheNumb> :D
<firemark> TheNumb: nawet mnie nie denerwuj
<firemark> TheNumb: wczoraj patrze 'a hehe, kiedy ta sesja linuxowa'
<firemark> i polecialy mi lzy
<firemark> gdybym sie skapnal wczesniej to bym wzial mieszkanie firmowe
<firemark> zreszta, z dupy termin, majowkowy
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> co roku taki termin
<TheNumb> początek maja zazwyczaj
<firemark> znaczy w tym roku majówka była dość, długa
<firemark> no po za moim bo urlopu nie dostałem :D
<TheNumb> ja czwarteczek i piąteczek naparzałem
<TheNumb> 6 dni wolnego to sporo
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/avG4P3M_460sv.mp4
<d42> ale złapał przynete :3
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/dD9Rr8S.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2017-05-07
<jaodpr> czesc, mam problem z odinstalowaniem programu - w terminalu nie znajduje pakietu, a poprzez sklep niby usuwa, ale program ciągle jest. Jest jakas inna opcja żeby odinstalować program?
<Dread> jaki program
<pcctw> electrum
<Dread> e, y?
<clach> Ooo
<clach> tak, program to electrum
<clach> są jakieś inne sposoby odinstalowania programu?
<clach> z tego co kojarzę to program był instalowany z tar.gz
<clach> oo nie daje się odinstalować ale dał się zaktualizować... hmmm
<Ashiren> czyli instalowany recznie
<Ashiren> moze jest tam cos jak make uninstall
<clach> no tak
<clach> dawno to było, ale raczej ręcznie, bo w sklepie go wtedy chyba jeszcze nie było
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-01
<Spass> dzieńdoberek
<malutka> o/
<Spass> dzisiaj włączyłem automatyczne aktualizacje w tle (wszystkie, nie tylko security) na laptopie rodziców za pomocą unattended-upgrades, może nic nie wybuchnie
<Spass> ktoś miał z tym może jakieś pozytywne / negatywne doświadczenia?
<Spass> w sumie to obawiam się jedynie zamulania systemu po starcie, tam jest bardzo słaby procek
<TheNumb> ja tak aktualizuje serwer
<TheNumb> ale mam wlaczone tylko security
<Spass> no właśnie sposób na to znalazłem ładnie opisany w Ubuntu Server Guide - https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/automatic-updates.html
<Spass> tylko zastanawiam się jak to się będzie sprawowało na desktopie, w sensie wspomnianego przeze mnie wcześniej zamulania po każdym starcie systemu
<Spass> chodziło mi o jak największe uproszczenie obsługi dla rodziców, żeby nie wyskakiwały żadne okienka z akt / hasłami / etc.
<jacekn> Spass: nie wiem o zamulaniu bo mam w miare OK laptopa ale jesli chodzi o stabilnosc to nigdy nie widzialem zadnego problemu
<Spass> no to spoko, będę w takim razie miał to na oku po prostu, ale wydaje mi się, że nawet słaby lapek powinien dość szybko się ogarnąć na starcie z tymi aktualizacjami w tle
<Spaulding> Spass: kup SSD
<Spaulding> nie wiem ile na PLN teraz jakis 120G SSD chodzi - ale komfort i dla Ciebie i rodzicow ;-)
<Dread> ~200
<Dread> i to dowolny, nawet najtańszy
<Dread> nagle komp zacznie mówiąc krótko zapierdalać.
<Spass> wiem wiem, sam jakiś czas temu doświadczyłem różnicy, siedzę na SSD i nie wyobrażam sobie powrotu do "twardziela", ale niestety w tym momencie jakiekolwiek wydatki nie wchodzą w grę
<Spass> choć trudno się nie zgodzić, 200zł to nie jest jakaś szalona kwota w zamian za szybkość pracy
<Spaulding> no dokladnie
<Spaulding> pozatym argument mistrz "na rodzicow Ci szkoda?" :-)
<Spaulding> a tak na serio - wracajac do Twojego pytania... zawsze mozesz napisac mini wrappera ktory by odpalal update'y nie czesciej niz 1x na tydzien
<Spass> "rodzice ci tyłek podcierali, a ty teraz 200zł skąpisz?"
<Spaulding> prosty lock file i pare linijek w bashu
<Spaulding> imo na desktop nie ma co sie tak "przejmowac" sec updatami
<Spass> moja mama to wrapper sam w sobie - nie odpala kompa częściej niz raz na tydzien :D
<Spaulding> no to nie ma problemu
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-02
 * drathir tam bardziej by sie obawial wylaczena kompa ppdczas aktualizacji...
<malutka> o/
<drathir> malutka: witam...
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-03
<malutka> o/
<Spass> dzień dobry
<drathir> bry...
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-04
<malutka> o/
<Spass> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-05
<malutka> o/
<Spass> \o
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/_GweM6s4JBXzjYhQPnjVmWbScJUGtZmRAotDDmpDQ3E.jpg?s=82a50d0ce44254c47a765f5309d3e228
<malutka> awww <3
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aOreq2N_460svvp9.webm
<dfgg> ;3
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/czOiA5uGN9HBxCNVd2aUzJtxHN-d87rbG9hTFIaVv2E.jpg?s=03322379e19643ad95253a307b4f6ac9
<Ashiren> :D https://i.redditmedia.com/Mv2lyL-EV0pSbaKImgS44aYEP2iYX4q7Kd4aFNF9EBM.jpg?s=068395119939fa201fb9fc05f9054461
<Ashiren> mrr https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/ayX31AV_460svvp9.webm
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/Ka6YIVK.jpg
<d42> :3
#ubuntu-pl 2018-05-06
<malutka> :3
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<gjm> Siemanko.
<joahim> hej
<Ashiren> ohai
<Spass> cześć
<joahim> hej
<gjm> 11:46 < joahim> hej
<gjm> 16:06 < joahim> hej
<gjm> hm…
<joahim> jest jakiś dzienny limit hejów?
<gjm> Tak.
<gjm> Ale nie powiem ile.
<joahim> tak myślałem
<TheNumb> joahim: a co tu jest do hejtowania?
<joahim> hejów (mowienia 'hej') nie hejtów
<TheNumb> no ale jakich hejtów znowu?
 * joahim nic nie pisał o hejtach
<TheNumb> gjm: znowu ubuntu szkalujo
<TheNumb> czyń swoją powinność
<joahim> kto szkaluje? gdzie?
<TheNumb> ty
<joahim> zacytuj
<TheNumb> niczego nie muszę udowadniać
<TheNumb> na irc nie ma domniemania niewonności
<TheNumb> udowodnij, że nie hejtujesz <:
<joahim> w takiej sytuacji jedyną odpowiedzią jest "Your Mum"
<TheNumb> huh
<TheNumb> dać się podejść taką zarzutką
<TheNumb> te dzieci mają coraz słabszą ciepliwość :/
<malutka> :D
<gjm> Ej, kurde.
<TheNumb> Co, kurde?
<joahim> re
